# Single 2WW Ladies! Part 9



## aweeze

New EXTRA ORANGED FOOR GOOD LUCK home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*Roo67* - DEIVF - test date 30/6/09

*Full Moon* - DIUI - test date 3/7/09

*kyracallum* - DIUI - test date ?/7/09

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## Damelottie

Misti and Sunny -    . I am so so sorry. All my love for your next go's!!!

LL xxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Lou - loving all the orange!!

Thanks Lady Lottie -how you doing hun? Saw on ** you had been back in hospital. That Alfie had better be the easiest baby in the world once he is born after all the trouble he has put you through  

M x


----------



## Roo67

Loving the orange Lou, hope it brings us some luck


R x


----------



## muddypaws

Lots of orange seems like a good idea Lou. Good luck to all 2wwers     .

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, that is orange Lou!

Good luck everyone   

And Sunny I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Love the ORANGE too!!!! 
    to all on the 2ww and those about to join
Big big hugs
Mini x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Lou...here's hoping the orange works.  I have cried today at work as our back-up system failed and all my work for the last 5 years is lost.  Plus feeling quite strange, very shaky...think I might be coming down with something.
xx


----------



## Sima

Hang in there Lulu.  It's an emotional time so things are bound to get on top of you.  Sorry to hear you have lost of your work for the last 5 years.  It is a pain.  Is there absolutely no way they can get some of it back for you?


----------



## lulumead

Unfortunately not...the hard drive has been replaced so all data lost on that!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's sorry to butt in I am on my 2ww of natrual cycle this month 2nd IUI next whats with the orange?  

Kitten


----------



## madmisti

Hi Kitten and welcome    No such thing as butting in here -all welcome! Hope 2WW isn't driving you too crazy - when is test day? Orange is the colour for fertility 

Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, here's hoping that the orange work wonders for our 2ww ladies  

Lulu, sorry that you've had an emotional day  . 

Wishing all our 2ww'ers all the luck in the world    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi ladies,

Thanks to everyone for your support.  It makes such a difference having you all there in cyberspace so thanks again for your words of comfort.  This really is a tough old road but our luck has got to turn around so sending lots of sticky vibes to Lulu, Midnight and Coco for next week    

I have made a follow up appointment with the clinic in a couple of weeks time.  I have also booked a week away in Derbyshire next week, had acupuncture, spoken to my chinese herbalist and had my haircut today!  So feeling a lot more positive.  I think just having the follow up appointment booked gives me something to focus on.

I hope everyone is ok and Suitcase you managed to get a better nights rest last night.

Sunny xx


----------



## Maya7

Really hope all the gorgeous orange works its magic ... always was my favourite colour even before i knew the significance of it ... my first appartment was so orange that it was pointed out to me that there were other colours in the rainbow!!

Best of luck to everyone on 2ww and about to go on to it..  


Maya


----------



## Mifi

Good luck to all 2WWers

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone!! Am now on 2ww, 4th unmedicated diui. Will you add me!!!

Am V positive this month as for the first time in months i haven't had a day of ovulation pains and LHS came a day or 2 early. Because this is different from the last 3 times of iui and all were BFN I'm hoping that the differences this cycle means its a good egg.  

Hello to everone else and thanks to everyone who's wished me well. Good luck to all of us


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's thanks for warm welcome I dont have a test date as its natural this month so if she don't arrive next week then I shall test next weekend.

Kitten


----------



## midnightaction

Yes yes I am loving the orange as well  

Welcome to the 2ww *kitten80* and *hopehopehope* I hope you are doing ok so far 

I am really hating this 2ww, I feel so emotionally and physically drained and all I want to do is lock myself away in my room and not have to speak to anyone (Wow I am so social aren't I !!! )

I am so glad it is nearly over because I just want to know now what the next step in my life is going to be, I know it seems wrong to start to plan the future before I even have the result, but I guess thats just how I deal with things !! 

I am very proud of myself that I went to Tesco about an hour ago, I went to the peestick section, I picked up 3 different varieties, I read the package for all 3 of them, I stood staring at them for a good 10 mins and then I just walked away without putting one in my basket...............never realised I had so much will power !! 

Anyway big hugs and love to all my fellow 2ww wishing you all lots of luck, and sorry for being such a grumpy pants all the time 

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

welcome to the 2WW hope and Kitten.

Sarah: I'm with you about wanting to hide away, my 2WW has been clouded by my catastrophic computer crash which has caused me a lot of stress.  If this turns out to be positive I will be so surprised...but we need some good news on here, so I hope at least one of us gets a good result.
   

for us all....

xxxx


----------



## sanya

Hi Lou,
Could you add me to the list too please?
I am still in Brno, I had my transfer on Thursday and am due to test on 21st May!!  
Sarah  Well done for resisting the pee sticks, I am going to do the same, as I have had a chemical pregnancy before I am thinking of testing 2 days past OTD    I know, I just want to avoid the disappointment of experiencing that ever again.
I am waiting to hear from Claire who should of had her transfer by now  
Sanya xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck sanya and claire.
xxx


----------



## some1

Congratulations cem! and hello and congratulations sanya - wishing you both a speedy 2ww followed by lovely BFPs.  You will both be testing around the anniversary of my BFP last year so hoping it will bring you luck !  I will ask Jasmine to send you lots of   

Some1

xx


----------



## madmisti

Good luck to everyone on 2WW! Hope you are not going too 

Misti x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations to Sanya and Claire on being PUPO.  I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

  Hi aweeze, thanks for putting me on the list, it was quite scary seeing myself there and it has made it all a bit more real!  I will probably test Sat 23rd if AF has not arrived by then or I may have a sneaky pee a bit earlier if I suspect anything  

    Hello to everyone newly PUPO and congratulations on getting this far, I think it's an achievement in itself.  From here on in it's in the lap of the gods, but surely someone is going to be successful by the laws of probability!  We really need some good news for the singlies as apart from Chowy and Kylecat's fantastic news it has been a very hard and cruel time recently for a lot of people.

    Thanks for the babydust, Jasmine and Some1  !

    Sarah, well done on holding out and good luck controlling the grumpiness 

      Lulu, sorry to hear about your computer crash, must be a nightmare.  I'm glad you are feeling strange though, this is a good sign!

      Good luck to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, well done on resisting the peesticks. Hope the next few days fly by  

Claire and Sanya, congrats on being PUPO, hope that the 2ww flies by for you both  

Rosi, good luck for your 2ww too, hope it passes by really quickly for you  

Good luck and   to those testing over the next few days - we need some bfp's on here   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

So is that 7 people on the TWW!!!!  Blimey, surely there are going to be some successes here!  7 x  would be just perfect....no pressure there then!    Good luck to you all: Lulu, Coco, Sarah, Rosi, Kitten, Claire and Sanya.  

         

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

cem great news on your transfers - and you decided on the 3 in the end!  

Sanya, rosi and kitten  fingers crossed for you, I hope it's a bearable 2ww for you all.

lulu,  sarah and coco, not long now, hope you're not going too   and I'm expecting some good news on here  - as you say Rosi probability means there surely has to be some soon.

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong

Wow, 7 on 2WW, gotta be some good news there, hopefully 7 lots of it   

thinking of you all    

bingbong x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, 

wishing you all lots of luck for this 2ww and beyond 

r xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi...sorry don't think it will be me. Did a first response test yesterday and got a faint second line, but definitely one there - so got a little excited.  Did a clear blue this morning and definitely negative...OTD tomorrow (although weds is 14 post EC) so will go again but not feeling very positive.  Going to buy some more First Response tests today....but I thought clear blue were supposed to be the best so ho-hum!

Really sorry coco.  

Will update tomorrow but I suspect with a negative.
xx


----------



## lulumead

totally agree Coco, we so need some good news...I'm surprised anyone ever has a baby too!!  I'm just not sure you can get positive and negatives from two different tests....surely they can't differ that much! Oh well, will know more tomorrow.

xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

And - following on from your comments about surprise that anyone ever has a baby - no wonder that humans/animals are given such a sex drive and maternal instinct. 

Babymaking usually involves lots of sex... not exactly a lot happening round my place at the mo    

It'd be great if that could be part of the IVF package  

Ah well... 
OneStep (in a silly mood... or is it hormones?)


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry - I also meant to wish you lots of luck as you wait for the outcomes. 
Fingers crossed that it does result in good news Lulu...
Wishing you all    
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

thanks...not holding out much hope though!  I'm sure there will be at least one positive from the next 7 testers surely  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's did you have a good weekend hope so

Well I got a BFN so next time for me 

Aweeze I really should read the heading on the posts before I put a comment I'm not single I have a DH  .

Kitten


----------



## winky77

Coco....hope it's just late implantation bleeding   

Lulu....hope the peesticks make their mind up by OTD.....  

To all other 2wwers....COME ON !!!  Give the single girlies a boost!!!  

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

ok, have officially gone loopy.  Just done another First Response test having stored my pee for over 3 hours (in my bladder!) and again a faint second line within in the timeframe....arghhhhhhh...anyone else used First Response and found them to be inaccurate!!!!! It says any line no matter how faint is positive but the Clear Blue this morning was a no...and I know I'm testing a day early or two days by some clinics standards. I am bad.   

Ho hum...need to stop thinking about it now and just wait until tomorrow.  Sorry ladies, just needed to offload. So ta...
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu it does depend from test to test and whether they are sensitive enough..... now step away from the pee sticks and       that the test shows the result you and we all crave for you honey...       

Kitten so sorry to read about your bfn


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - how confusing    Would imagine unlikely to get a false positive though and the other is showing negative cos not as sensitive. So looking good    Are you going to have a beta as this leaves no room for doubt?

Coco - hope you are wrong hun - hang in here    

Sarah - have you given in and tested yet? Hw you doing?   

Kitten - so  sorry hun - and we didn't mind you being an honorary single   Sure your day will come  

Claire and Sanya - hope you are managing to enjoy beign PUPO and not going too loopy yet!    

Hope not missed anyone  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu,   that you get your BFP tomorrow    

Coco, hope that it is implantation bleed    

Kitten, sorry that you got a negative this time   

Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Lulu - feeling a bit excited for you chick!  They do say 'a line is a line' - hoping it is a nice clear dark line for you tomorrow  

Coco - hoping yours isn't a bfn  

Lots of   to all the other 2wwers

Some1

xx


----------



## sanya

Lulu  I think it's looking good, I agree with Coco, first response picks up lower levels of HCG than Clearblue, and I have heard that you cannot get a false positive, as you are testing a couple of days early I bet on OTD the clearblue will also pick it up, Good Luck
   
Kitten So sorry you are having to deal with a bfn   
Aweeze Thanks for putting me on the list, this is the first time I have put my name on any 2ww thread
Hope everyones doing ok, I have been catching up with BBCi player, loving it
Sanya xx


----------



## indekiwi

Kitten, DH or no DH, so sorry it wasn't to be this cycle.    

Coco, I so hope you're wrong and that things are different on test day.     It's encouraging to hear that you're willing to undergo IVF again if this cycle doesn't work and perhaps short protocol will make a big difference with respect to your response to the stimms.   you don't need to go down this route though....

Lulu, my fingers have been crossed so many times that I'll likely be maimed for life...I'm so hopeful for you and am willing your embies to stick, stick, stick!!   

I hope our remaining TWW ladies are doing well.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kitten sorry it wasn't to be  

Lulu I think I'd be climbing the walls by now!     for tomorrow 

Coco good to hear you making plans ... but still hoping this cycle brings better news for you  

Hope our other 2WWers are staying sane  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## wizard

Kitten sorry it wasn't to be this time and wish you lots of luck for the future with the DH.

lulu I'm with the others with First Response picking up on a v. low hcg and clearblue being a bit higher.  I'm certainly hoping for this and that you get a great big sticking BFP.

Coco I hope that it turns around for you but if not it's good you've got plans for the next stage.  I so hope you won't need them though.

sarah, cem, sanya and rosi - everything crossed for you


----------



## Damelottie

Very quick - been back in hospital today  , but just wanted to say to LULU - Ooooooooooooooh    . I used one of those ones that says the words and also gave the weeks. The lines were driving me nuts.

Ooooh -  xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi girls,
Hoping for some positive news on here soon. Lulu am guessing you must have tested again by now and hope that it is good news...so difficult this business. Good luck everyone    

Muddy x


----------



## midnightaction

*Lulu* I have everything crossed for you this morning, hoping that it is a BFP for you 

*kitten* Sorry it was a BFN for you 

I have still not tested which is very unusual for me because I usually have no patience and I test really early , but for some reason I just haven't felt the need to do that this time, probably because I am scared of what the outcome is gonna be 

AF feels like she is on her way so don't feel hopeful at all, oh well time will tell.

Love to all you other ladies

Sarah x x


----------



## sanya

Ladylottie sorry to hear you have been in hospital 
Hope all is ok now
Sarah Wishing you all the best, AF type pains can also be indicatitve of pregnancy, I have read that so many times, Good luck
 
Sanya xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thankyou lady's you are all so kind you all seem a really nise bunch hope you all get your wish.

Kitten


----------



## lulumead

quick update: really not sure what is going on, think probably negative, did another first response and clearblue this morning and both negative...whereas the past two days i have had faint line on first response. Anyway have been to the clinic today for blood test and will know for definite this afternoon...will be very surprised if its positive! they were being very upbeat and saying only the blood test can really tell...but I'm not sure thats true.  Anyway if negative will go again next month...just have to leave one cycle, so this one and then I can start again...so not feeling too stressed, more annoyed at having to do it again. 1st time would have been very very lucky.

Will update later.

  to everyone else on 2WW.

xx


----------



## lulumead

another update: bloods came back at 10, so chemical pregnancy need to retest on thursday afternoon, and check level as could be eptopic (really hope not!) or just not viable hence testing positive on sunday and monday and not today.  Irritating as will need to continue as normal with the probability that its not going to work!
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 
    Kitten, sorry this month wasn't the one, only 2 more weeks and this could all change ,
    Lulu, I am thinking of you today, I think the tests indicate something is going on and I hope the beta is good, even if low it could just be a slow starter and there are quite a few examples on here of successful pregnancies from low initial betas. Everything is crossed for you.
    Sarah, well done on being so patient, I know from experience that AF pains do not necessarily mean a negative.  Hoping so much you get your BFP this time.
    Coco, I am hoping your AF does not come, but I am like you and find thinking ahead to the next time helps me deal with things.
    As for me I already feel as though I have been on this wait for 3 weeks!  I am not known for my patience.  Just trying to distract myself by having a good ( not too strenuous ) tidyup and trying to improve my finances for the next attempt ( bit depressing   ).
    hello to cem and sanya as well and hope we can all withstand the PRESSURE  of trying to bring some BFPs to this thread,
                                    love Rosi


----------



## Sima

Wishing Coco and Lulu all the best over the next couple of days.         .  Fairydust to you and all of the other ladies on the 2ww.  Our luck needs to change girls.

Sima x


----------



## wizard

lulu and Coco, I'm really sorry it's not looking so good for either of you.   

Coco bizarrely you can have an ectopic with IVF - the embryo wafts in the wrong direction and implants in the fallopian tube.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu- I had the same issues with FR being unreliable when I was pregnant, I also did a CB digital test on the same pot of urine , FR said negative, CB said 'pregnant' and I had bloods done at the clinic and had a BHCG of 297

So sorry to hear that you all have negative results ladies Coco, Lulu and Kitten - where is the good luck on the thread 

L x


----------



## RedRose

Sorry Lulu, I think my last post crossed with yours, and so sorry to hear this may be a biochemical pregnancy.  Did they say if there was any hope at all this could be a viable pregnancy?  , love Rosi.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am so sorry to read the news lulu coco and kitten.         
Take care
Mini x x


----------



## sanya

Lulu I am so sorry to read your post, in some respects I think its harder to have a bio chemical than a straight bfn, it happened to me on my 1st attempt  
Coco Sorry that you too think it is a negative, is there any chance you could be wrong? I hope so, it's just that I thought you were testing in 2 days  
JJ1 I found your post very interesting, just goes to show you, I wonder how on earth that could have happened when first response is supposed to pick up really low levels, it just shows how true it is when I read people saying that bloods are the only reliable method.
Sanya xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry that you are experiencing a chemical pg     

Coco, sorry that it's not looking good for you this time    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone...will know by friday...have to do bloods thursday afternoon.  I'm really hoping now thats its just a chemical pregnancy and not ectopic, that is scaring me a bit.  Just want to know so I can start planning the next go  

Also worrying that one chemical pregnancy means problems for the future...but if I hadn't tested until OTD then I would have just assumed it was negative, so my own fault for breaking the rules    I just felt so weird at the end of last week that I wondered if something was going on.

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

lulu. coco and kitten     

aweeze, my test date is 23/5 (clinic says 25/5 but AF due on 23 so that's when i'm doing it) 

Have been ill with sore throat/temp (37.9) and general aching - even took day off work and spept all day. Hope this isn't bad news for any possible conception?


----------



## hopehopehope

think it's when you get a pos test result in the first 2 weeks then it turns neg - could be blighted ovum etc. 
what do i know!!


----------



## lulumead

I think its when it implants for a couple of days, producing HCG which comes up on tests as positives, but then fails to stick about.  Apparently 50 - 60% of pregnancies end like this as most of the time you wouldn't know as would happen before period was due anyway.  I need to stop googling now.
x


----------



## sanya

Lulu When I had my chemical I was told that the positive aspect of it was that it showed implantation could take place, I dont think it means you will have problems in the future 
sanya x


----------



## midnightaction

*Lulu* I am so terribly sorry to read your news, to get a positive and then a negative must be devastating 

I hope and pray that it is not an ectopic 

*Coco* So sorry that you feel like it is all over, I could say wait until test day to be sure but we sometimes know are own bodies well enough to know when it really is over............I hope we are both wrong though 

*Claire* Hope the 2ww is treating you well so far 

Big hugs to and kisses to all of you other ladies, sorry not to mention you all but I have just come back from a 2 day works conference and after a 4 hour drive home I am knackered 

I have still resisted the peesticks, and thankfully it is only 2 days left to go. The AF cramps have now gone to be replaced with a horrible intense stitch like pain deep in my uterus and cervix...........god only knows what that is all about.........how I hate the 2ww 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

sorry...stupid question.  Stressing myself out that this is ectopic...no bleeding yet...so my question is, do the progesterone pessaries delay AF?  so basically will I only start bleeding once I stop taking them?
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lulu they do stop them AF didnt arrive untill day after i stopped useing them day 30

Kitten


----------



## lulumead

thanks for that...yes have to keep on as if all is ok until I get results back. Quite annoying.

Claire:  that all sounds good to me, I felt weird and dizzy and mine did implant so fingers crossed all good.   

Really hope good news tomorrow for you Sarah (and us all!), think we could all do with hearing that this can work.  No pressure  

xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, just wanted to pop in & wish everyone lots of  
Lulu, still keeping my fingers crossed for you too. I had the same experience as JJ, pos on the Clearblue, but negative on FR. 
Maybe different tests work for different people. Its all a weird enough business to work like that afterall isn't it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Lulu, Kitten and Coco - so sorry to read of your bfns    

Lulu - please try not to worry that a chem preg has negative implications for future treatments.  Like you say, it is very common.  I had a chem preg on my second attempt, so can empathise.  Take care of yourself, a chem preg is tough to deal with - the euphoria of a brief bfp followed by the crashing disappointment of a bfn really knocks you for six.  Hope it doesn't turnout to be an ectopic  

some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH Coco!  Hope you get the biggest bestest shock of your life tomorrow morning!!!!! Will be      for you!

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

Sorry I am not gonna buck the trend either BFN for me, am gutted 

*Coco* 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah and coco....        Take care
Mini x x


----------



## sanya

Coco and Sarah I am sorry to see your results this morning, I know words dont help when it is so raw   
sanya xx


----------



## indekiwi

Damn damn damn damn damn.           

Coco, Sarah, sending you both huge     but know you would both simply have preferred a different result this cycle.  I'm so sorry it didn't happen this time around.

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, it really does happen, just not on this thread recently - we must be in for a bumper crop surely - step forward Claire, Sanya & Hope!      

Maybe Muddy, Patterdale, LadyLottie, Maya, Mistylake, Chowy, Kylecat and Some1 could liberally sprinkle some baby dust over this thread, since all of them have or will have 2009 babies....that's not too bad a role call when you look at them listed out like that!  And many of these ladies took more than one go to achieve their goal - but they did it through self belief and bloody minded determination that paid off.  Yay!  

   

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Coco and Sarah     it is so bloody unfair....what have we single girls done to attract so much bad luck recently ?!?!?  I really feel for you.......too many of us know how your feel today....

Thank u Indekiwi for reminding us of the positive side of things....I for one have been losing sight of that the last few weeks. 

Lol to our other 2wwers. 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

big big hugs coco & Sarah       .

and lots of   to those still waiting.

Off for my blood test later and results tomorrow so will finally know what's going on...been a looooong week!

Have managed to stay fairly upbeat, only dreading it being an ectopic!
xx


----------



## wizard

Sarah and Coco I'm so so sorry.  I know what you mean about this string of results; I lay in bed last night counting how many of us are trying to get pregnant on this thread at the moment (couldn't sleep   and already have tried several times without luck and it was a scary number.  I know when I saw indekiwi at the London mini meet she did say something about had she not got some proof herself in the form of poppet she wouldn't believe it ever worked either!  So I guess we have to hold on to those stories where it has been successful and believe that it will happen for us, but it may take longer than any of us want.  Sending you both   

lulu    

cem and sanya hope you're doing ok and not going too crazy.

Wizard x


----------



## Maya7

Hi

Just popped on to catch up ... sorry there has been a negative run on recently   ...

If anyone is looking for the bloody mindedness Inde hinted at, I'll gladly share ... (have loads of that apparently!!)

  Each signature on this thread tells its own story of determination and perseverance.  I am positive that it will eventually lead to the outcomes you all so deserve... and you are building up an amazing online support network while you work towards those positives..


Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Coco and Sarah - I'm so so sorry   

Lulu - I'll be looking our for your news later hun. I do hope everything is OK


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Coco, so sorry it is definitely a BFN this time.  Glad you are back on the stimms so soon, the luck has to change sometime, I'm hoping your next tx will be the one.

    Sarah, I am so sorry and awful that you have to go into a hard day at work as well on top of it.  It must be so hard with no explanations for you with what is going wrong, you are a lot younger than most of us here and I was hopeful when I read about the pains you were having last night.  I hope you can get some answers soon.

    Lulu, hoping that you get a definite answer that will take away the worry of an ectopic for you.

    Thanks, also from me, Indekiwi for reminding us that there are successes to remember.  Someone is going to get lucky very soon       , lucky 7 PMAs.

                hi to Hope, Cem and Sanya and anyone I have missed, love Rosi.


----------



## Elpida

Coco & Sarah     so sorry it's not you turn this time. 

I hope eveyone else is holding up  

E x


----------



## Sima

Coco & Sarah - I am so sorry that you did not get the positive results you were looking for this time round.  I am sure our luck will change very soon so keep the faith.

Lulu - good luck with the tests.  I will wait to hear you news tomorrow.


----------



## Roo67

So sorry, Coco and Sarah that you didn't get a better result this time around.

Thinking of you both

Good luck to everyone else

R x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Coco, Sarah - Sorry it wasn't to be this time. It can be hard after a negative - I had doubts as to whether it would ever work (I still do!) but there is so much luck involved in all this. I hope you will have better luck next time.  

Lulu - thinking of you - good to hear you're managing to feel upbeat - hope the tests are ok.  

Claire - Good luck!     Keep up the positive thoughts to your little ones. Let's hope they're snuggling in to stay... 

Good luck to the other 2WWers

All the best
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Coco and Sarah - so sorry girls    Know you must be devastated. Allow yourself time to grieve, be angry etc and then hopefully you will be able to look ahead at next steps. Hugs to you both  

Good luck to those still on 2WW   

misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco and Sarah, sorry to read that it was BFN's for you both    

Hope those left on the 2ww are managing not to go too   and bring some good news to the board soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Sorry to those of you who have had the dreaded bfns. The luck must change soon..we send you all lots of love and babydust to help.

         

Muddy and bump xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,

Just to let you know my bloods came back as suspected as chemical pregnancy.  So no more pessaries yippee!!! and just wait for AF to arrive.

Will go again next month, provided consultant says thats ok.  Will book appointment on Monday.  They have asked me to let them know that period arrives and is ok  

hope some good news arrives on here soon.

xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

ok, am ill, have temp of 101. am obviously delirious as am thinking of doing a 'little' test even though af not due for another week and iui was last friday (friday today)

am i bonkers or is it the temp. suspicous as the usual symptoms i have that make me think i have a BFP when its actually a BFN are ot here. I feel totally symptomless.

Now worried iui has worked and becasue i'm ill and had temp of 101 for 4 days that that will cause it not to develop properly. 

Rose  -how you hanging out? 

good luck everyone else


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,
    Lulu, does that mean you are definitely out of danger of an ectopic?  If so that's good news but I'm still sorry that it wasn't the right result this time.  Well done for getting straight back on the rollercoaster.

    Hope, others will correct me if I am wrong but I think paracetamol are ok to take and they should get your temp down.  Is it a cold/flu type thing or a tummy bug?  I think Claire is right doing a test now wouldn't tell you anything.  I don't think a strong embie will be necessarily affected by illness, just try and rest up and keep yourself cool.  Looking on the bright side, high temps are of course a sign of a BFP!

    Claire, I have a feeling about you!  It all sounds good to me.

    As for me, feeling a bit grumpy and bashing into things a lot, but this is normal for me.  Sore breasts but often get this 2nd half of cycle since my m/cs so much as I would like to read something into this, I can't really.  But I will be fine if it's a negative for me.  Just pleased I went through with it and it won't be such a big deal for me next time. 

    Sanya, how are you doing?
      hope everyone else is ok, love Rosi.


----------



## muddypaws

Yikes Hope...that's a high temp, you must feel rotten. 

Cem, I had terribly vivid violent dreams just before my bfp........ 


Muddy


----------



## lulumead

Yep out of danger for ectopic   although clinic told me to call and let them know AF was ok...bit weird but hey, just waiting for that to kick in.

Cem: I have a good feeling too...I had some very vivid (and rude!) dreams and obviously I did get a bfp for a little bit and I felt very peculiar for a couple of days which is when I think implantation happened!

All the other 2 WW's sending lots of love.

Hope you feel better Hope...paracetamol is fine I think.

lots of love, thanks for all your wishes and support.  Roll on next month.
xx


----------



## sanya

Hope  I hope you have managed to get your temperature down  
Sima  All the best for tomorrow  
Rosi   Thanks for asking, I feel pretty dreadful really, highly emotional, dizzy from the progesterone and slowly going nuts.
Hope the sore boobies are a good sign for you and there will not be a next time, well not until you try for a sibling  
Muddy What about crazy dreams in B and Q like I have been having involving celebrities declaring their love for me ??  
Lulu I am so happy you are not dealing with an ectopic and are able to get straight back on, Good luck I hope this is the one for you   
Love to all 
Sanya xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Lulu - sorry to hear that you had a chemical pregnancy but at least you seem to be on track for trying again pretty soon.  I guess you do not need to leave a month between treatments using min stimms IVF.  That sounds good.

HopeHope - I hope you feel better soon.  Feeling ill and being on the 2ww is not a great combination.  No point testing just yet so hang on in there.

Claire - I hope you enjoyed Grey's Anatomy.  I love that programme.  They had the season finale here yesterday but I missed it because I was visiting my friend.  Enjoy your dreams of the sexy doctors.

Rosi - sorry to hear you are suffering from sore boobs.  They can be annoying.  I have just started taking my progesterone in preparation for the transfer tomorrow.  My boobs look huge already and they are slightly sore.  

Sanya - you sound pretty cool.  Not long for you to go now.

Is that all the ladies?  Sorry if I have missed anyone it is a busy thread at the mo.

I am really hoping that I will be joining you all tomorrow.  Let's pray that my little embie will grow big and strong in the lab tonight until it is ready to be reunited with me.  I know I sound sentimental but I am really feel quite protective to it already.


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, great to see you are keen to get on to the next cycle. 

Sanya, sorry you are having a hard time of it.   and   for the next few days.

Cem, fingers firmly crossed that your symptoms aren't just the drugs.  

Redrose, Hopex3 hang on in there.  We are due loads of luck on here!! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Hi All.  I am now officially PUPO.   One little 8 cell embie transferred today.  OTD 27 May 2009.


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, congrats!!!!  One fantastic little fighter transferred - I'm so hopeful for you!  Your OTD is my birthday - hope it brings both of us lots of joy for the year to follow!   

  

A-Mx


----------



## sanya

Sima  Congratulations on being PUPO, said it on the other thread but I am so pleased it turned out well  
sanya xx


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Sima...hope the 2WW whizzes by   

xx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Sima !! sending you and your little embie loads of  

Some1

xx


----------



## Sima

Thanks for your well wishes ladies.  It means so much to me.  I am here for one more week. I fly home next Sunday and will arrive in the UK on Monday morning.  In the meantime I will catch up with my friends and I might do some sightseeing in Washington.  

I hope everyone else on the 2WW is keeping sane


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    So pleased to hear your news Sima, welcome   to the madness of the 2ww. 

No signs or stirrings at all for me so I don't think I am going to be the one to turn the tide on here, I'm afraid.  To be honest I am looking forward to   arrival as should get rid of these sore boobs.  I was used to being flat-chested before being pregnant and to be honest preferred it that way if I am going to get this two weeks every month.  The ache even goes up under my arms.  Suppose it is a pre-menopausal thing maybe, but is definitely worse the months I am a bit fatter.  Does anyone else get this?  I am thinking of changing my name to the fallen madonna with the sore boobies!
    Sorry to be a moaning minnie, got soaked at a car boot sale ( only "shopping" I can do due to lack of funds  ) this morning and have come home to a blocked drain!  Hope everyone else is doing ok,
    Hope, I've posted on the IUI thread, don't give up yet!
    Sanya, I hope the dizziness is from your own progesterone.
                            love to everyone else, Rosi.


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Sima


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - Sorry you are suffering so much with sore (.)(.)    But i hope your AF DOESN'T come and you get your BFP  
Pain about blocked drain - would offer my plumbing skills if lived a bit nearer  

Hope  - hope you're feeling better and temp is down. Ignore the BFN - way to early for testing  

Sanya -hope you are feeling better  

Sima - congrats on being PUPO - 'enjoy' the  2WW!

Claire - thinking it can't be long now  

Hard to keep up with everyone so I'm sorry if I missed you - good luck to ALL  those on 2WW   

Misti x


----------



## Roo67

Sima - Good luck for the 2ww, hope you have a little fighter in there.

Hang on in there Rosi, mustn't be too much longer for you now

Hi to everyone else, a little out of touch will catch up in the next few days

R x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone  - as i said on the iui girs thrwd - i'm not doing another test till wEd (only 3 days before AF due) 

Misti - thanks!!! I need telling!!

Rosi /cem/sima/sanya     

thanks for the  sympathy from everyone misti/rosi/felix/louloumead

xoxoxo  jane


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just wanted to wish our 2WWers lots of luck      

    
Love
Jovi x


----------



## midnightaction

*sima* Congrats on being PUPO, may this 2ww go quickly and smoothly for you 

Big hugs and kisses to all of you, and thank you all so much for your thoughts after my BFN, it has made the last few days so much easier to bear knowing that someone has been thinking of me 

Sarah xx


----------



## Annaleah

ooooh, it's busy on here.  Good luck to all the 2www's.  Good to see you on  here Sima (i've been away a while, didn't realise you had a cycle planned).  Hopefully, i'll be joining you all next week.

Annaleah xx


----------



## Sima

Welcome back Annaleah.  When is D day?


----------



## wizard

Sima so glad your little embie made it, seems it's a fighter  

Good luck hope, rosi, cem and sanya


----------



## sanya

Thanks for all the good wishes girls, it really helps.  
I am so tempted to test today although OTD is Thursday, It would be good to know either way now.
I am still haunted by my bio chemical though and am trying to get past that stage so if that was the case I dont have to go through the torture of watching the hcg levels drop and paying for the privelege.
On the other hand by waiting I can fantasize and hold on to the dream a little bit longer, if I did test today I dont think it would be definitive anyway
I hope you are all doing okay and not as affected as I am
If I can hold out until saturday, I will
lots of love and    to all of you
Sanya xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Sanya, I'm with you, ignorance is bliss!  Although if you did test today as you say it wouldn't mean at all that you weren't pregnant, it would just be too early.  Am I right in thinking that with IVF, the extra progesterone you take will stop AF so you have to test rather than just wait for period?  Hope you do a sneaky pee and get a BFP!!!!!!!
    Claire and Hope, how are you holding up?  Hope, remember,  you are already "on parole"   after your outrageously early peestick misdemeanour!  I'm   it turns into the right result asap.
    As for me, I have certainly been grumpy and weepy enough over the last few days and my parking has been truly dreadful so I am fairly sure I won't be breaking the duck.  Could of course be to do with the stress of human excrement over the patio and trying all day to get it sorted ( it is now thank God ) plus also a bad work situation which has been going on far too long.  Misti, I wish you lived next door to me  , could have done with your practical skills and level head.
    I think I am going to just wait for the witch, love Rosi.


----------



## Sima

RedRose - what a nightmare!!  I don't even want to think of what you had to do to sort out the mess.  

Sanya - just two more days to go.  I think I am going to try and hang on for the OTD before testing.  As you said - ignorance is bliss.  Stay strong.

Good luck to Cem and hope too.


----------



## MistyLake

Hi Cem,

I have been thinking of you, and my fingers and toes have been crossed. I am really sorry that it hasn't worked out this time for you. Keep trying and never give up hope.

Rx


----------



## wizard

Oh Claire I am so so sorry.  It is just too devastating and gutting for words, you must feel terrible about it.  Not sure what the clinic will say about your meds (I started spotting 5 days befire OTD and full bleed on 4.  Clinic originally told me to carry on with meds but as I told them I'd tested negative and that they were being ridiculous they then did tell me to stop.  I my period is here.....).  I was like you just wanting the drugs out of my system when I knew it hadn't worked.  But enough about me; you may not be the same.  I'm still hoping the bleeding stops altogther and your result changes.  Your blasts sounded so fabulous and I was really hopeful for you.  Were you on cyclogest this time and if yes what was the dose?

Take good care of yourself    

Wizard x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Claire, I'm so so sorry.    

I know there are no words of comfort.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Claire,         

It feels so useless sending cyber hugs when even a proper hug wouldn't make much difference.  I'm so sorry hun.

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Claire - so very sorry to read your news, thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Claire, so sorry for your news

sending you big  

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire         
mini x x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Claire, so sorry hun.  Take good care of yourself     

Sunny xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire , I am so sorry to read your news . Take care of yourself,

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Claire, really sorry to hear your news  
Take care hun,
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Cem, I am so sorry to hear your news   

Thinking of you

Bingbong x


----------



## Elpida

Claire - so sorry. I really hope things change over the next couple of days
  

E x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I am so very sorry hun, it is just so bl*ody unfair (excuse my language!) when are we lovely single ladies gonna get a break.

I am thinking of you, please take care of yourself 

Sarah xx


----------



## RedRose

Oh Claire  , this is awful for you after such a positive looking cycle.  I know that things don't look good at the moment but I am hoping that there is still a small chance things can turn around if you up the meds and hold on.  I was so hoping for a positive for you  .  It will happen, take care of yourself, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Claire - so sorry it isn't looking good hun. Praying for a miracle for you though on OTD     This whole 'game' is so hit and miss - no explanation for why it works for some and not others. Or why it works on one cycle for someone and didn't before etc. We just have to hold on to the belief that our 'number ' will come up one day and our dream WILL come true.

Good luck to everyone still on 2WW   

Misti  xx


----------



## Sima

Claire - I have just read your news and I just wanted to tell you I am so, so sorry.  Be good to yourself.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire - I'm really really sorry... thinking of you...    
OneStep


----------



## Annaleah

Claire -     
Annaleah xx


----------



## lulumead

claire...so so sorry...sending you massive      
hope you are being looked after,

this is rubbish.
xx


----------



## muddypaws

So sorry that it isn't looking positive Cem. Do keep taking the meds for the next two days, I know that it is painful but you had two embryos replaced and you just need to be sure about the result on OTD.    

Muddy x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi ladies, sorry to say it's a   for me again this month. Tested early. and was neg, but Af arrived 3 days early
this afternoon. 
To top it off , had NHS app with Gynae consultant this afternoon. He did recommend that i move onto stimms now
in case the reason it's not working is a timing issue. He also said that i shouldn't leave it later than later this year if I want to 
try IVF. 
Am v upset, you all know the situation. throwing money into a pit with no guarantee and no partner to 
support you and let you know you're doing the right thing.  

SO, onwards and upwards. Will phone the clinic tomorrow morning to let them know about my BFN and book in for a scan , 
hopefully on saturday, so i can start stimms for the first time. Bit scared. How do iui stimms affect you?? I'm 
going to be on injections and maybe tablets aswell (not sure about the tablets - wasn't listening to the nurse propoerly)

Wishing all the other ladies the bestest os best luck, the only thing that will make me feel like this month was worth
it is if you ALL get BFP's.  

take care everyone  jane


----------



## Roo67

Hope, so sorry that you have got another BFN, lets hope the stimms help.

I started off on clomid which is probably the tabs that you will have, before moving on to injections. You will only have a low dose so shouldn't get too many side effects.

r x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Hope, so sorry hun,  , it is very hard on your own to keep going, emotionally and financially, especially when the attempts mount up.  Puts so much pressure on for wanting it to work quickly when of course even a natural pregnancy can take ages.  We don't have that luxury of time.
    On the plus side, I am sure injectables should give you more follies so a much higher chance, I would have thought.  I wish I knew more about it, but I'm sure someone will be along soon who does.  I am spotting so AF will be here for me tomorrow I expect, right on time, so I am joining you in a BFN THIS TIME but I am ok, I knew it was a long shot.  We will get there Hope, trust me, and take care of yourself.  Well done for getting straight back in there  

    Sanya, how are you?  No pressure, but  ing you will be here with some good news for us all.  Handing the baton to you now, 

             sorry I couldn't bring good news, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Jane and Rosi I am so sorry to hear your sad news, we are having a sad time on the thread at the mo

L x


----------



## bingbong

Hope I am so sorry to hear about your BFN  

Rosi, so sorry that you are spotting and think af will arrive tomorrow.   

It just all feels so unfair  

Sanya and Sima, I hope that you are both doing ok     I think that you are the only two on 2ww, but if I missed anyone same to you! 

Bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*Jane and Rosi* So very sorry for the both of you 

We really have had an awful run of bad luck on this thread and it makes me so sad that such a great group of women as us are having to go through this time and time again. My mum always tells me though these sorts of things are sent to try us (Oooo and trying us they most certainly are !) and when you have to work hard for something and put your heart and soul into it, it makes you appreciate it all the more when it finally works out.

Sometimes it's hard to see the positives through the negatives, I know that as much as the next person, but sometimes you just have to put you faith in whatever higher power there is out there, that eventually things will go your way.

No idea why but since my BFN I have been feeling full of emotion and spouting off silly things like this so sorry for talking crazy 

Sarah xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Jane and Rosi, I'm so sorry about your BFN's.  Sending you lots of cyberhugs    

We are really having a rough old time on this thread at the moment.  Here's praying for Sanya and Sima to turn our luck around      I hope you are both staying sane on the 2WW

Sunny xx


----------



## sanya

Jane I am really sorry it didn't work this time   It's good that you can try again so soon and with a different protocol this time, xx
Rosi  I'm sorry I hope it's not af   
Sarah Dont apologise, I got really emotional reading your post, you are so right  
Hi to Sunny and all the girls on this thread.
I have to say I am not feeling optimistic at the moment, no sign of spotting or AF but then again I have not had a natural AF for about 2 years, I just get straight Bfn or biochemical which is my biggest fear
Sanya x


----------



## RedRose

Hi Sanya, just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, we will be watching for your news with everything crossed  ,

Gosh Sarah, don't worry about sounding emotional, that's what this journey is all about isn't it? .  I've just been reading Kylecat's post about taking her brand new little boy out to the shops for the first time, having him looking at her and then checking his nappy before watching The Apprentice.  Just a lovely homely little glimpse of where we all want to be and would have been already if things had worked out for us and it had me in floods  , in a good sort of way!  

Hi also to Sima, sending you sticky vibes for that special embie, love Rosi.


----------



## Damelottie

Oh no Jane, Rosi, and Clare   . I am so so sorry to hear all of your news. Oh it is so unfair   

I imagine we are going to get a huge run of good luck all in one go. JJ1 - do you remember when that happened on the LGBT thread?

LOts of love

LL xxxx


----------



## Sima

Jane and Rosi - I am sorry to read you have got BFNs on this cycle.  Life is unfair.   

Sanya - good luck with the test tomorrow.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I am holding up.  I have kept myself fairly busy so I have not had much time to drive myself loopy just yet.


----------



## sanya

I couldn't wait any longer and it looks like I have another biochemical
I did a superdrug test and I got a second line but it is hardly visible it is so so faint almost invisible.
I have to work all day today and tomorrow morning so I cannot even get the bloods done until tomorrow afternoon now.
it is 14 days past ET and 17 days past EC so I would have expected a stronger line by now
I dont want to even begin to start hoping Because my instinct is already telling me it's not right
I have another test but will wait for blood test results now
Sorry I have been lying low but not really up for chatting at all   
Sanya x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sanya
I really hope that it sticks, a line is a line isn't it!!! There are labs like TDL that open early and close late if you are trying to get a BHCG- really hope that this is your BFP

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sanya - thinking of you  

Hope things go your way later in the week...a line is a line after all....have everything crossed for you, hang on in there  

 
Suitcase
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi Sanya, 

    I don't blame you for wanting to lie low  .  I'm so sorry that there isn't a strong line yet.  I know another biochemical is especially what you were dreading, but it is still possible that that this one will get stronger.  I'm so sorry you're having to go this horrible limbo again, take care of yourself and I hope you can get an hcg soon for peace of mind.  Do you have anyone around to support you?
                                        lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi, Claire and Jane    So sorry you all got BFN's. Have the 'gods' got something against single women at the mo? Such a long run of BFN's    Hopefuly we will all get BFP's next time   

Sanya - sorry you think it is another biochem - really hoping you are wrong and beta comes back positive   

Sima - glad you are not going too loopy on 2WW    Good luck hun   

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Sanya, hopefully just quite early and a not very sensitive test and your HCG shows all is good.  
  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem   so sorry

Do you hve a plan b for another cycle?


----------



## muddypaws

Sorry ladies about the run of bfns..hope that your result is more definite soon Sanya. Lots of good wishes to you all for better results soon.. 

Muddy


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

Just wanted to send big    to our latest BFNs....Rosi, Claire, Jane...........I can't really add much to what others have said....it's just too frustrating for words that we have had such a bad run on here....

Sanya...hope it doesn't turn out to be a chemical one and you can turn the tide

Sima.....holding on in there I hope! 

lol
..Winky


----------



## sanya

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all your messages of support, I had my beta blood test today and the level was 151
I think this is low, I had a quick look at the beta board and the numbers all seem much much higher than mine.
I dont mean to sound ungrateful as I have never got this far before but I just feel I cannot afford to get excited as my transfer was on the 7th may so it's 15 days past ET
I am planning on going back for another beta on tuesday, I have read in the past that it doesn't matter what the numbers are, the important thing is they double every 48 - 72 hrs.
I am praying that  they do because this is agony
love to you all
Sanya xx


----------



## some1

Sanya ! - you are pregnant!!! congratulations!!!  Your hcg level is completely within the normal range - what did the clinic say?  I know it is really difficult and scary at this stage (1 year ago yesterday i got my bfp so i've been reminiscing a lot!) but this could be it!  Hope the next few days go quickly and your next hcg shows some nice big numbers   

some1 

xx


----------



## Roo67

Sanya - I agree 151 is a good level for so early, if trying naturally you wouldn't even know you were pregnant. As you said it is the rising that is important, so  for a good result on Tuesday (damn bank holiday) hope the weekend goes really quickly

cem - sorry that you got a BFN  

sima - hope you're doing ok

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem, Rosi and Jane so sorry to read about your BFN    

Sima honey         for you and your precious cargo x x

Sanya - all sounds promising honey!!!            Congratulations x x


----------



## sanya

some1 Thanks for saying that my levels are within the normal range, seeing those words has helped calm me down a bit and I might not go searching for more info now and just leave it at that.  
Roo I normally love bank hols but not this one, it will feel painfully slow, the 4 hour wait for the results today felt like 4 yrs, luckily I have made plans for this weekend so hoping it will go quick
Hi Mini, Thank you, hope you are right
Sanya xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Sanya - though i know nothing on this subject, like you i would err on the side of glass half empty just in case. It is FAB news that you have got a positive HCG result full stop. 

Try not to look on net as everyone is different. 

I really hope that by Tuesday  it has doubled and will keep fingers crossed for you xoxox


----------



## Damelottie

Sanya - I also thought those levels looked good but I didn't like to say incase I was talking ****    . But now the others have I am also offerring my congrats hun - I reckon you've done it


----------



## bingbong

Cem, so sorry about your bfn  

Sanya,      for Tuesday. I hope that you get through the weekend with you sanity intact.  

Sima, enjoy your last day in NY  

Bingbong xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sanya congratulations on your  really hope that the levels rise and rise, but your are clinically pregnant with those levels!
Lx


----------



## lulumead

looking really good sanya      

hope the weekend is nice and busy and you get great news on tuesday....we all need some positive news on here  

xx


----------



## Sima

Ohhhh Sanya - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you but that looks like good news to me.  Congratulations.


----------



## sanya

Thanks so much Ladies for your messages of hope and support, as I have read I have felt myself feeling much stronger.
I am going to be a bit more positive today and get out and enjoy the sunshine at my allotment, it is already beautiful out there.
I hope you all enjoy the gorgeous weather today.
Sima Hope you have an easy journey home tomorrow, it will be lovely for you to be back home now I bet  
love Sanya xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sanya, congratulations on your BFP . Hope you manage to keep yourself busy over the weekend and  those levels have risen nicely by Tuesday . 

Sorry to Rosi, Hope and Claire for you BFN's    

Sima, hope you're doing okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Claire, so sorry that it didn't turn around for you this time  .  Take care of yourself.

      Sanya, like the others at first glance I think the numbers are definitely hopeful  but I understand your caution totally, once you have had a pregnancy taken away from you, it is natural to be that way.  We are all willing those numbers to rocket for you by Tuesday.  Well done!

      Hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## winky77

Sanya.....is looking good!!!  I think Congrats are in order for now and hope tuesday gives you some assurance..

lol

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Rosi and hope, so sorry     And apologies for such a late post too.

Sima the count seems promising, I'm really hoping it's good news on Tuesday, what an agonising wait for you.  

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Sanya, congratulations on the BFP.  I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow

Sunny xx


----------



## lulumead

sending some    to Sanya for a lovely big number tomorrow.

Sima: hope you are doing ok too and not going too       

Think this board has to turn positive for a bit now.  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sanya Really hope that the bloods bring good news tomorrow
L x


----------



## hopehopehope

Sanya  -I think you can see we all have our collective fingers crossed for you - but wishing you lots of  anyway. I'm sure your beta score would more than doubled since last bloods    

Jane (hopehopehope)


----------



## Roo67

Sanya - will be thinking of you tomorrow  for a fab result

R x


----------



## bingbong

Sanya best of luck for tomorrow      Will be thinking of you.

Sima, hope that you made it home safe.  

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Hi All

I made it back to the UK early today.  I am feeling so tired but I was glad to get back to some sunshine.  Well my first week on the 2ww passed without event but I have now slowly driven myself loopy over the last few days so much so I went and bought some pee sticks on Saturday but I have not used them as yet!!  I think I might go for it tomorrow morning which will only be one day before OTD.    I know I shouldn't speculate how things have gone but I really think that this is going to be a negative for me.  I have AF type cramping and I had a night sweat the other day which I normally get a few days before AF shows up.  I am trying to stay neutral but it is hard to stay neutral because I think if this cycle is negative then I will need to ask myself all kinds of big questions, such as where do I go from here.  I have planned my whole year around this cycle and I am not too sure where to go next.  I am not working at the mo so I do need to start looking for work but I have enjoyed having the time off and I also need to decide if I carry on using my own eggs given my poor response or should I move to donor eggs or even go back down the adoption route.  So much to think about and I am sure I will pick your brains on all of this over the next few weeks cos for the moment I will focus on tomorrow's test.

I have done a lot of searching around and I have seen there are many people who have gone on to have pregnancies from a single embryo transfer (the Lovely LL being just one) but I think the signs from my body are telling me otherwise.  Sorry for the long me post it's just the madness is definitely here and I will be glad when it is all over.

Sanya - good luck for tomorrow. We need some good news here so I'm   your beta is increasing nicely.

Tinkelbunny - Welcome to the 2WW.  When is your OTD?

Annaleah - sorry if I have missed you but did you go for ET this weekend?  

Bye for now

Sima


----------



## Betty-Boo

Annaleah     for you too honey.

Sanya   that the results come back as expected.     

       to all on the 2WW 
Big hugs mini x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Sanya, I know what an anxious time this must be for you, I hope tomorrow's numbers are positive for you  .

      Sima, glad you are home safe.  I can't believe you are only 1 day from OTD, I thought it was a few more days.  I know it's hard to be positive when you can't feel any changes in your body but this does sometimes happen even when you get a BFP.  I have everything crossed for you  .

      Tinkelbunny, welcome to the 2ww with your triplets!  
      And     for everyone now on their 2ww, good luck!,
                                      love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima wishing you luck when you test!! 

L x


----------



## Annaleah

sanya, hope you got on well today

Sima, hope your holding up.

I haven't had ET yet because of lining issues but i'm back on track now. embies thawed yesterday. 4 of the 6 still progressing tho all 6 still viable. transfrr wil be wed fri if they go to bkast. computer broken do im posting on my phone. very fiddly and takes ages...
apologies to those ive missed
annaleahx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sanya hope you've got good news to share  

Sima best of luck hun  

Annaleah, great to see you back, good luck for transfer and     that your 6 continue to strive

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Sanya and Sima, thinking of you today.   

Annaleah, fingers crossed for those lucky dozen!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Hi All.  It's another BFN for me.  The clinic wants me to take a Beta but 3 HPTs have already said it's a negative so I think a blood test is just throwing good money after bad.  

Good luck to Sanya, Tinkelbunny and any others who will soon be joining this board.


----------



## Sima

Thanks Coco.  This BFN has really hit me hard.  I guess one of the problems of not working is that I can spend all day wallowing in my sadness which is just not healthy.  I have decided to shut myself away today but I still have to tell my parents of my news.  I am dreading doing that because they too have so much invested in this.

I read your news on the IVF thread.  Things seem to be going well for you.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you on Friday .


----------



## Roo67

Sima   I am so sorry for your news, 


R x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Sima, so so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you   

Sunny xx


----------



## some1

Sima - so very sorry to read your news  

Sanya - how are you ? any news on your blood results

some1

xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Again

Sadly Cornell are insisting I do a blood test to confirm I am not pregnant and they want the results faxed straight away.  I think this is more for their stats than for anything else.  Can the London girls please tell me where I can get a Beta done double quick.  I will head out tomorrow morning so Cornell should have the results for their opening.  I've heard people talk of the Birth Company on Harley Street.  Are they any good?  Will I have to make an appointment?  I have used the Dr's Lab for tests in the past but I have found them slow and they take an age to send out the results.

Cheers

Sima


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima, 

So sorry it was a BFN, I know how hard it is. Think it's quite OK to wallow for a day or two if that's what you need   

Re bloods, never had mine done but have used Birth Co for scans and they were very efficient. Not sure if they have a lab for bloods though or if they actually send you elsewhere, hopefully someone will be along to help soon...

You take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima      
Re Bloods - My GP did my blood test...

You take care - big hugs mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima  , so sorry that it was a BFN for you after all you had put into this cycle. 
Take care of yourself,

Sanya, any news on your blood results?  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Sima - I'm so so sorry hun


----------



## dottiep

Sima - so sorry to hear your news     
I had my bloods done at Birth Co on Harley Street and the results came back same day - they even offered to fax to Reprofit so I'm sure they could do this to the US for you.

Thinking of you
Dx


----------



## Maya7

Sima - so sorry things didnt work out differently for you.  Sending huge  to help you absorb the news and for when you speak to your parents ... 

Take care
Maya


----------



## RedRose

Sima, I am so sorry  , you put everything into this cycle, it's just so unfair.  You will get there  , hope your lovely Korats are at your side.

Sanya, we are all thinking of you   ,

love and   to everyone else on the 2ww, Rosi


----------



## Elpida

Sima - so sorry it wasn't better news - take care

E x


----------



## midnightaction

*sima* so very sorry hun, I was hoping so much that this cycle would be the one for you particularly as you have put so much into it 

Wallow for as long as you need to, sometimes we just need to think about ourselves for a few days.

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sima sorry to hear your news, look after yourself x


----------



## Annaleah

Sima- reallysorry to read your news.  Hope it's ok sharing the news with your family . sending lots of cyber hugs.

Sanya hope your ok 

I had call this am to go in for ET - 2 8cell grade 4 on board and 3 5 cell embies in lab still going in case they reach blast for freezing- trying  to find my PMA
Annaleahx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Annaleah,

Good luck for 2WW, when is OTD?     
Jovi x


----------



## Sima

Annaleah - that came up sooner than expected.  I guess your lining played ball in the end.  Well done on being PUPO.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I hope you have a stress free 2WW.     

Tinkelbunny - I hope your 3 little embies are snuggling in nicely.

Thanks for all your lovely well wishes.  This BFN did hit me hard after everything that I put into it but this whole journey is so unpredictable as we all know.  Telling my parents was ok in the end though they were very upset for me.  They offered to come round and take me home with them for a couple of days but to tell you the truth I think being with them would upset me more since they really wanted this to work as well.

Bloods will be done tomorrow morning at my old clinic the Bridge.  It will cost me money but I know the nurses and they will send the results direct to Cornell in the eve.  So now back to the Apprentice.......


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I am so sorry to hear your sad news

L x


----------



## lulumead

sima...so sorry it didn't work this time     Glad you have lovely parents and friends to look after you when needed, hope you get lots of hugs.

Annaleah: good luck for the 2WW   

sanya: am hoping no news is good news.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Sima I am so sorry to hear about your bfn    I wish that I could say more... 

Annaleah good luck      

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Oh Sima....it is so unfair....my heart goes out to you    

Sanya....think we are all on tenderhooks waiting to hear if you got the result you wanted ! 

Annaleah....welcome to the 2ww...  

Who's next for testing?  Coco?  Have lost track.....   to you all !

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Yes i had FET but thats all my frosties used so praying this cycle works. OTD should be 8th but maybe later as I'll prob get bloods done locally and post to clinic.  ET was ok but lots of trouble finding cervix always really hard to find, often takes several attempts. Don't know how  wrigglies would ever find their own way in.
question - can I, should I keep taking selenium &co enzyme q10 after ET ? 
positive thoughts to anyone else on 2ww   
Annaleah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah so pleased that you had ET and  for 2ww

L x


----------



## madmisti

Sima - so so sorry hun    Hope you can heal from this and find a way forward soon  

Coco-must be getting close for you? Good luck hun   

Annaleah - congrats on being PUPO  

Sanya - any news on beta?  

Love
Misti x


----------



## indekiwi

A very belated set of         for Rosi, Jane, Claire and Sima for the distress of negative results over the past week or two.  I wish I could blow away the clouds and sadness hanging over this thread...time to pucker up, ladies....

Sanya, thinking of you.   

I think Annaleah is now PUPO, but not sure of any others (have been MIA for a wee while).  Fingers crossed for you.       

A-Mx


----------



## sanya

Hi Girls,
Sima I am really sorry to read your news  I know it doesn't help much but I really am thinking of you   
Annaleah Wishing you lots and lots of good luck for ET       
Thank you girls for thinking of me and sending me lovely wishes, I have had a rollercoaster time and had internet problems too
I also run out of Prednisolen and had to get an emergency prescription and rush up to Ali's in East london yesterday, I then worked until late so am shattered.
My HCG levels have risen and Stepan says he is happy, I have been advised I can either repeat again on saturday or wait a few weeks for a scan and see if there is anything there, I am not sure if there will be as I dont think I am out of the woods yet.
My sanity will not allow me to go for bloods again so I may just wait it out now.
Thanks again for all the messages of support, might not be able to log on for a while as there are problems and I am using a friends to do this
sanya x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Annaleah thinking of you       
Sanya - yay honey - that's brilliant news!!!  Keep positive honey       

big hugs Mini x


----------



## lulumead

Sanya, so pleased...have been checking all day.  Understand you feeling tentative, its hard to believe that it works ever sometimes on these boards...but it does the bumps and babies prove that, so stay positive - no reason why it won't remain positive. We are all willing you along.             

xxxxxxxx

PS you better log on when you have a scan pic to show us


----------



## indekiwi

WAY TO GO SANYA - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really hoping that embie's planning on sticking for the next nine months 

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Sanya - congratulations ... keep thinking positive thoughts and taking care of yourselves!  


Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sanya, that's great news, so pleased for you 

Annaleah, good luck for your 2ww, hope it goes really quickly and brings more positive news to the board  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

*Sanya* Massive congrats Hun, really happy for you and so glad to see the chain of negatives has been broken 

Sarah x x


----------



## some1

Sima - so very sorry to read of your bfn, thinking of you  

Annaleah - good luck for your 2ww, hope it goes quickly!

Sanya - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Fantastic news!  So pleased for you!  Have you got a date for your scan?  Hope the days fly by and you get the reassurance you need!

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Sanya - those numbers sound fab,may they rise and rise -  many many congratulations.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Sanya - great news. Lots of   and   for happy, helathy pregnancy  

Annaleah - hope 2WW flies by with a happy ending   

Misti xx


----------



## hopehopehope

hi there  - i'm now on 2ww AGAIN!!!    

is it just me and Annaleah waiting at the mo?   

Sanya - how are you getting on -  you know you've changed the luck of the board for us - thanksss!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope, good luck for your 2ww, I hope that it flies by  

Annaleah, I hope you are hanging on in there and not going too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Annaleah and hope                    for your 2WW.
Big hugs mini x


----------



## Annaleah

still no comp, looks likeI'll need a new one so still posting on my phone. got this week off and the madnesswas starting tocreep in yesterday, must get my essay started today.  

Hope, I have my fingers crossed for us both 
Annaleah xx


----------



## sanya

Hope Wishing you tons of luck, I hope you are right and that I have somehow managed to change the luck of this board and that the BFP's roll in one after another  
I am ok, thanks for asking, just hanging in there  for a few more weeks until scan which absolutely terrifies me.
Annaleah  Good luck with the madness of the 2nd week   
BTW Thanks to all of you who have posted me messages of congrats and support
Sanya xx


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Sanya, I was just about holdingin there but then just went to loo and got some brown discharge (sorry tmi) and now I don't know if it's a good sign as late as one week post transfer  or if it's sign of impending AF ... ohthe madness begins. got another accupuncture session booked tomrowbut must find my mind so I can get some work done .  feeling very agitatedbut trying to be calm. Annaleah x


----------



## hopehopehope

coco + annaleah   


sanya + mini + louanne - thanks for your good wishes, fingers crossed eh!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, good luck for your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Coco fantastic news, your embies sound great.

Annaleah, hoping   it's implantation spotting and hope keeping everything crossed for you.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Good luck Annaleah, Hope and Coco.    

OneStep


----------



## hopehopehope

anyone else had an HCG shot? I have had really sore breast since day after iui (2 days after hcg shot) 
I know it cannot be a pregnancy symptom as it's too early, but, am a bit worried   as to whether 
my hormones have dropped and woudn't be able to support a bfp, or, maybe it's just a side effect of hcg.
thoughts anyone       I don't usually get any symptoms until week 2, so am a bit perplexed. 

annaleah - how's it going? 

coco - have you any symptoms yet!!   is such a hard time xoxox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HHH- hcg that we have in the injection is the same as preganncy hormone, so I presume (I have never experienced after HCG shot) tenderness sypmtoms, maybe ask Maz on the 'Ask the pharmacist' thread
L x


----------



## wizard

Hope I had very sore breasts on the 1 HCG shot I had on its own (i.e. not taking other drugs as well).  Fingers crossed for you.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just popping by to send some     

Good Luck Ladies  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

annaleah, coco and hope 
                   

xxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Annaleah, Coco & Hope 

I have everything crossed for you toes and all        

Annaleah for my first BFP I had brown discharge about a week post transfer   I really hope it means good news!!!   

Hang on in there hun  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks FM i hope it's a Good sign, i'm feeling quite positive and not long to wait now. I'll get bloods done at GP on monday and post to clinic. lovely GP has also agreed that if  it's pos, she will do repeat bloods after a week or two to check levels and save me a trip to clinic. 

thanks to all for good wishes and finger crossing.

Coco and Hope - I have everything crossed for you
Annaleahx


----------



## Mifi

Annaleah huge luck for your bloods tomorrow - keep away from those pee sticks    you are doing great!!   

Hope & Coco hope you are ok    

Could be joining this thread soon hopefully as AF finally arrived so all systems now go for me  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Gave myself another HSG shot this morning. Today is 5days piui  -         that it's worked and about to implant       


annaleah - fingers crossed that AF is 9 months away and bloods go well tomorow. Thinking of you        

Full moon - good luck with this cycle  

coco - hope you're not going too stir crazy with 2ww. 

jovi  lulu wizzard jj1 - thanks for your thoughts


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Just popping on to wish you good luck Annaleah for your test, all your signs look good to me  ,

    Hope and Coco, praying that your tiny embies are bedding in for the long haul, I think June is going to see a bumper crop of BFPs     
    Oh and Hope, have you tested yet? ,

    Fullmoon  , so pleased you are on your way again,

                      good luck all again, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah best of luck tomorrow


----------



## Lou-Ann

Annaleah, wishing you loads of luck for your blood test today    

Coco and Hope, sending you loads of  and  . Hope that the next week flies by for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Annaleah           for your bloods today.
Hope and Coco       for your 2WW
big hugs mini x


----------



## hopehopehope

coco - everyone is different, though i'm on iui not ivf, through reading all these posts I know not to worry, whatever will be, and until AF arrives there's always a chance. (says she who tested 5dpiui last cycle!!!     )

try not to worry


----------



## Annaleah

hi all, thanks for the good luck wishes. I sent bloods off this morning so hopefully they'll get them early enough to process tomorrow, if not the result will be wednesday. just had teeny bit of brown discharge (sorry TMI) which has sent me into crazed..I hope this isn't pre af signs... mode.  oh the madness continues and the demented knicker checking begins! 
Hope and Coco - I hope you're both holding up and that the waiting isn't too hard 
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

fingers crossed annaleah!  Hope you get some sleep overnight waiting for the result.  Off to yoga...trying to get my body prepared for my next go!


to all the 2WW-ers
x


----------



## Sima

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Annaleah.  No AF means there is still hope.  Try not to worry too much.  I know that is easier said than done!!! 

Good luck to Hope and Coco.  I hope you are both holding up.


----------



## Roo67

Good luck to all our 2ww ladies,

Coco - signs and symptoms are so variable some have them some don't, you may on some cycles and not others there is no way of knowing, and then they may just be down to progesterone anyway. As Hope said, whatever will be will be !?!

Annaleah - hope you get the right result tomorrow, very good in resisting the Pee sticks


R xx


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah, so hopeful that you will have good news over the next 48 hours.    

Coco, Hope, hang in there ladies....   

   

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Desperately trying to settle down to do an essay but my concentration has abandoned me.  I've also been thinking what will be will be. have been whistling kay sera sera around the house the past few day (my mum sang it a lot when I was a child) and one of my parrots has been whistling it back to me this evening!


----------



## Roo67

lol at your parrot - annaleah, Not surprised you can't concentrate on your essay.

R x


----------



## Annaleah

still interneting on my phone, clearly not essaying! The other thing that bungled my brain and set my worry in motion was having to see an MRSA pos patient today and having to hold her during a procedure. i'm sure it unavoidable and all around, but one more thing to worry about this eve .... oh the last few hours of the 2ww and I'm feeling crazy crazy  and I was so calm until I returned to work today! wouldn't wish this craziness on anyone. x


----------



## hopehopehope

you know what annaleah - 

i think if Af was due today (?) and hasn't arrived, I think you might get a bfp    

re essay - stuff it - this is loads more important!!  

Re: mrsa - as long as you didn't lick her you'll be fine!!! 

so much finger/toe/leg/arm crossing going on i can't walk and can barely type.

best wishes honey             

ps  - when you were talking about discharge, was that the same as the other day, or have you had it again today?


----------



## Annaleah

Hope,  More discharge today, just a little before I left work but nothingsince. had downregulated FET so who knows when AF due?  Re: the patient - it was hard to resist but I manged not to lick her    i think I'll give up on work and try to get some shut eye, got a busy day at work tomorrow. Thanks hun, keep crossing.  I'm all crossed for you and Coco too x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah Best of luck- don't worry too much about the MRSA positive pt, after all we do come into contact with MRSA positive pts that we don't know of everyday and we are healthy, maybe carriers ourselves already and will be fine.

Really hope that you have some good news for us today!!

Coco how are you doing - not long now?
L x


----------



## Annaleah

still waiting...just trying to get hold of the clinic to see if they received my bloods today....aaaarggghhh i'm crumbling under the anxiety.

Hope and Coco - hope you're both doing ok?
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

me too! so I can't imagine how you feel....I keep checking to see if it good news    
      
xx


----------



## Annaleah

Good news.......    followed by lots more  of relief.  Hopefully Sanya and myself have started a run of BFPs and there will be more to follow.  My GP as agreed to repeat HCG which is being done next Monday to make sure levels are still rising, so I shan't crack open the dry crackers and ginger tea just yet!!  

I have been feeling on and off nauseous since last Wed (very bad after a big dinner on sat- brought tears to my eyes) but was too frightened to believe it meant anything incase it was just down to the cyclogest and progynova.....but long may it continue.  I read somewhere that women who have more morning sickness have less chance of m/c.

Hope, Coco - may the sickness be with you   
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fantastic news like Annaleah- ^fingerscrosed^ for the bloods
L x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Annaleah on the news.  You do have good reason to be cautious but please enjoy the moment.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for more good news from you next week.  

It does look as though the tide is beginning to turn on this board.  Long may it last.


----------



## Damelottie

Fabulous news Annaleah


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant Annaleah - congratulations honey        
big hugs mini x


----------



## dottiep

Yay!!  Have been checking all day - so very pleased for you  

Hope you've started a trend.........

Dx


----------



## Roo67

annaleah

Yes lets hope there is cause for lots more celebration in the next few weeks  

R x


----------



## hopehopehope

ANNALEAH!!!!!!!!!!!                                         

I am so pleased for you - just charged home from work and flew to computer to check - can't believe we've all got some good news today through you!!!

I know it is very early days, but you know the longer you go the chances are on your side. Did they tell you what your level actually was?

Can't believe it  you're pregnant, can i say that again!! You're pregnant!!!!!!

well done honey     and     for the next few weeks.  xoxoxo


----------



## bingbong

Annaleah                    

I am SO SO happy to read about your BFP!!! And yes, sickness is a good sign in this case   means that there are more hormones in your body  

I really hope that we have a long run of BFPs on here!!! 

Bingbong x


----------



## sanya

Annaleah  Many many Congratulations on your  
Fantastic news. Good luck with the next blood test, I totally understand how nerve wracking it is,   that  your levels shoot up so that you can relax a bit
Sanya xxx


----------



## indekiwi

CONGRATULATIONS TO ANNALEAH ON YOUR !!!!!!!!!

I'm so pleased to read your news!   

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Annaleah CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!  Fantastic news and so pleased for you.


----------



## midnightaction

*Annaleah* Massive congrats, that is fantastic news, I am so glad to be seeing some BFP's on here they are very much long overdue 

Sarah xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Annaleah, that is fantastic news, congratulations on your . Wishing you a healthy and happy pg!

Hope and Coco, sending you loads of  , hope that you aren't going too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## hopehopehope

the            part of my 2ww seems to have
started today, one week post iui. Can't stop thinking about it. expected AF any time from Sunday, but can't test until Friday 18th because of risk of false pos. Don't know if i can go another TEN DAYS!! Think the HCG shots are making it worse as chest is the size of  row of terraced houses. Very tired, must get off computer and rest instead.... just incase


----------



## lulumead

yippeeeeeeee annaleah...so so so so pleased for you.  sending lots of       for rising numbers next week.

so pleased to start reading BFP's on here             

xx


----------



## RedRose

Congrats Annaleah!   !!!  Hope and Coco, keep going    , love Rosi.


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks all for your good wishes. Hope - my levels were 165.39 (very precise!). got a teeny bit more brown discharge this eve again but really trying hard not to let it frighten me, and am focusing on the occasional nausea and twitchy (.)(.)
Hope & Coco - hope the 2ww madness isn't getting too much 
Annaleah xx


----------



## Maya7

Congratulations Annaleagh!!!!!  

Take care of yourselves  

Maya


----------



## Annaleah

aaargh more brown discharge (sorry tmi)!  trying to relax but hard to get sleep. might see if i can get bloods tomorrow or thurs and result before weekend or the worrying might just eat me up  
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

annaleah bloods 48 hrs apart are usually the indicator of comparison, it must be so worrying but try to remember lots of ladies bleed and have hralthy babies,I would ring the clinic emergency number and as maybe they might suggest increasing cyclogest or progesterone support.  Take care and home it stops, brown blood is old blood

L x


----------



## Mifi

Annaleah yay!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!! Just had a feeling in my bones for you      

Fingers crossed all calms down and your levels rise nicely, its hard not to worry though I know   

Take it easy   

Hope - keep away from those pee sticks    you can do this   

Coco how you doing   

Lots of      for all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

Thank you thank you......i know i can count on  you all for reassurance and honest advice. I shall try to sleep and see what tomorrow brings 
Annaleah( in very prayerful mode) xx


----------



## Mifi

Lulu

Great you practice yoga   I love it   can you please tell me if you stopped when you were on the 2WW   I practice weekly and have done on & off for the past year and generally had no break for the past 4 months - whenever I ask about this I generally get 'its up to you' answers so I just am not sure - its hard for me to stop as I literally feel a different person after so I feel starved when I can't do it   but obviously if it is the generally advised to stop I will but I just don't know   my instructor says to stop until I am 12 weeks pg but that could take forever!!!! I would rather just miss out certain poses  

Anyway was just wondering what you did


----------



## Damelottie

Hello FullMoon

I have a fabulous German Yoga teacher. She was very interested in my treatments/2ww etc. Her belief was that out bodies are more suceptible to mc etc around the time when we would usually have our periods. She didn't want me to go to classes those weeks. She also didn't want me to go during the 2ww but not for the 12 weeks.

Hope that helps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1

Annaleah - Congratulations on your BFP!  Fantastic news!!

    

Some1

xx


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Some1. lovely picture of your daughter.  
Trying to stay positive. Another sleepless night, but went to GP today and they were brilliant.  had repeat bloods done and to speed things I took them to the lab and told the lab asst I was speaking to GP at 4.30 and he was hoping to have result back for then. she was very grumpy but said they'd try .... much finger crossing and general storming the heavens going onxx


----------



## Annaleah

Relief... lovelyGp just phoned to say my hcg level has risen in 48hrs from 165 to 372 so I'm delighted. now I just need to relax, be positive and enjoy till scan on 29th 

Hope  & Coco- lots of positive thoughts being sent your way
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

yippeee big      annaleah...enjoyxx

re yoga: I stopped for a while as always seemed to be on 2WW when doing IUI's.  Have told yoga teacher what I'm up to and she keeps an eye on me in class telling me to come out of some poses earlier.  I won't go during 2WW and if works, will ask her advice...but I think i'd be tempted not to do anything til 7 weeks at least.  Know what you mean about if making you feel totally different person. Its fab!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

​
Fantastic news Annaleah - now ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah, am on  reading your news!!!  You will have to teach the parrots something more actively positive than Que Sera Sera I feel...hope your scan on 29th provides huge amounts of comfort that all is going to be okay, but as Lulu and LL say, ENJOY YOUR   - SUCH MARVELLOUS NEWS!!

Coco, HopeHopeHope,   on your  !

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Annaleah, huge congratulations on your BFP    .  I'm so pleased for you and your hcg levels sound fantastic.  Well done!!!!!!

Sunny xx


----------



## hopehopehope

annaleah - though i am no GP, you had discharge whilst your levels were stiill rising..... If it was a sign of impending mc your levels would have stopped rising as it is falling levels which cause the mc if the embryo has a problem (or so i was told by my gp after my mc) SO, don't worry, it's old blood, prob coming out as your cervix tightens. As long as levels continue to rise   you have NO PROBLEMS, you are a pregnant lady and i am so pleased for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Annaleah

Thank you all, just resting in bed with amusingly rubbish game show telly. feeling much calmer, and ready to enjoy the moment x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Annaleah - wonderful news - congratulations on your BFP   
The rising levels sound very good.
Relax and enjoy!
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lulu and LL I think I wil take your advice and skip the yoga on the 2WW I guess that way it is one less thing to worry about  
I will also skip the shoulder stands and if I get that BFP I will cross that bridge when I get there  


Annaleah Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy relax and enjoy hun


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Annaleah brilliant news      Many congratulations, so happy for you!  

Jovi x


----------



## winky77

Annaleah.....       Hurrah for your BFP....sorry I am so slow in congratulating....have had a manic few days trying to get everything done before hols and have hardly glanced at FF!  

Good luck to Coco and Hope......will check in every few days to hear ya news!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Winky - hope you enjoys your hols 

Coco- hope you had a nice time out yesterday and that the last few days of your 2ww isn't going to drive you too  

Hope - am thinking of you - hope things are going ok?

I just had a rather energetic 3 yr old to assess and was trying really hard not to move about too much (under the guise of a bad back)...hopefully I shan't have too many more of those in the next few weeks.
Annaleah xx


----------



## MistyLake

Congratualtions to both Sanya and to AnnaLeah!!!!!!

I was getting a little anxious that we were going to run out of pregnant ladies, what with me, Maya, and LadyLottie due to pop any time....

Here's hoping for a continuing run of BFPs

Rx


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks coco, you have such patience!!! Just like i had a feling about Annaleah, i have a feeling about you too....... I hope so much that i am right         

I am on day 23 today and Af usually comes between day 26 and day 31. So I've got another 10 days. Can test on day 30 - another week        !!

I have the usual pre period period pains (just very mild and mild backache), so i'm not holding out any hope. Boobies still veeerrry sore (since 2 days after iui), but i'm still assuming that's caused by the HCG shots (last one was 5 days ago) as they started too early to be pregnancy symptoms. 

Starting to get really depressed at all the non event cycles, constant stress, huge debt, and not even a hint that it might ever work. 

Hope everyone else is ok - annaleah- fingers crossed till your scan, but i think your in the clear. I don't think not moving will make ANY difference - i was up and down standing on chairs on top of tables today, stretching all over the place,  putting work on walls today , all day. The i went to the gym!! If it's not embedded enough that moving will dislodge it at this stage, then its going to happen whatever you do. So don't worry and try to enjoy it!! i'll do you a deal - if you relax, i will try not to do any test sticks till my test date of 18th June!!!!


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Hope, it's a deal. I'll try to relax (still having brown discharge and quite a lot this eve -but trying to stay calm unless there's something more worrying) and no pee sticks for you till 18th.  I just didn't buy  them so there wasn't any temptation in the house.  Hope your weekend is ok
coco - hope things look good on monday
xx


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news re your BFP Annaleah!  Hope that the discharge calms down soon and you can relax a bit.  You have been through so much.   

Coco and Hope, fingers and toes firmly crossed for you both!
   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Annaleah

Coco - sounds like you've got lots planned to keep your mind off things.  The waiting and uncertainty is such a horrible gut wrenching feeling.  Are you due to have bloods or pee stick?  

Hope - I have PM'd you but hope things are ok?

Well, i'm still getting brown discharge which I'm trying really hard not to pay attention to.  My options are to wait it out till scan on 29th or to have another blood test.  I know my gp has left another request form on the system so it's just a case of whether I get it done Monday or wait a bit longer.....
Annaleah xx


----------



## kylecat

Great news Annaleah - so pleased for you!  

Good luck to Hope and Coco - keeping fingers crossed for you both  

Love
Kylecatxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Annaleah....fantastic news! So pleased for you. Hopefully discharge just old blood coming out prompted by increased mucus around cervix cos of pregnancy.....TMI I know but isn't that how it goes?

        

Muddy xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, got everything crossed for you - good luck!!   

Hope, not long now, hope you aren't going to  .    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh coco I am so sorrry, I can only empathise how you are feeling, be kind to yourself.  I hope that your bloods reveal somthing else, but this IVF is a cruel game of numbers try and stay positive as our time will come one day, just when!!!

L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Coco, so sorry hun, this bloody lark is so unfair isnt it. Take some time and look after youself.

 

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, I'm so sorry    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Coco - so very sorry to read that you have a BFN, thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## wizard

Oh coco I'm am so so sorry you must be gutted.  Sending you   , take good care.

Wizard x


----------



## kylecat

Coco - its just so unfair - I was praying the news would be different when I logged on this morning. I hope that the clinic can give you some answers as to where you go from here. Hope you are able to see Sue/Chantal as soon as possible so they can give you their opinion.

Will text later - thinking of you  

Lots of love
Kylecat xxx

PS - If you need a chat I'm on my mobile all day x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Coco, I'm gutted for you. Take good care of yourself    

E xx


----------



## lulumead

so sorry coco. sending big    
xxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

I'm sorry to hear your news, Coco. 
  
Take care
OneStep


----------



## Sima

Coco - I am very sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Maya7

Sorry Coco  


Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Really sorry to hear your news Coco.   
Annaleah xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh such horrible news Coco - I am so sorry


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, I'm so damned sorry.  

      

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco so so sorry to ready your news


----------



## bingbong

Coco I am so sorry to read you news    

Thinking of you,
Bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*Coco* 

Thinking of you, take care of yourself

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco so sorry  
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Coco

I am so sorry to hear your sad news   I am gutted for you    I can't help with your points mentioned above but I think you need to speak to a couple of experts so you have a second opinion. Take care   

Love FM XXX


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Annaleah, I hope the bleeding has stopped, it's very hard to relax and enjoy your BFP when it is going on  .

    Hope, how are you?   for a BFP this time.

    Coco, so so sorry to read your news  .  It must be heartbreaking when your embies all look good but still no BFP.  I know that as Claire said apparently strong looking embryos can still have chromosomal problems.  Apologies, I don't know your age, Coco, but even for young women still a fairly high proportion of their embies can be chromosomally abnormal, unfortunately part of the very wasteful nature of human reproduction.  I have also read about the essential vitality of older women's eggs being affected by the "power packs" within the cell not being as strong as in younger eggs, so even if they are chromosomally ok, they just do not divide and grow as well.  And unfortunately as well, even people who have had PGD, sometimes those normal embies also fail to implant.
    I agree with aweeze that definitely even if you have had a previous successful pregnancy this does not mean that immune problems cannot be the cause of subsequent problems.  I believe the theory is that with each pregnancy, miscarriage and attempted implantation the immune system becomes more sensitised to pregnancy and more primed to prevent it, thereby leading to quicker losses and then eventual infertility.  
    The first level immune tests are not that expensive, mine were about £300  ( done incidentally at the Wessex ) and they might show up something obvious and correctable, so definitely worth doing I think.  Just check your results yourself with the Beer book, my tests did show an abnormality that is linked to immune related miscarriage by Alan Beer but the Wessex did not pick this up.  Some women also test negative for all obvious problems but have repeated m/cs or IVF failures and get put on the immune meds anyway and then have success.
    It's difficult when using a donor with incompatibility issues, as he would have to be tested as well, I recently saw Dr Armstrong at the Portland about this.  Have you used the same donor for all 3 IVFs?  It may be worth checking if this donor has actually produced any pregnancies.  Sometimes everything looks great during sperm evaluation ( as with eggs )  but some donors are much more successful than others.  Also, I expect this has already been done for you, but it is worth checking your thyroid is functioning properly, your TSH needs to be within 1 and 2 for the best chance of pregnancy and to help prevent miscarriage.  
    Sorry, I don't know a lot about PCOS as regards IVF failure but hopefully someone will come along or I expect there is a special thread?  
    Once again, I'm just so sorry, Coco  ,
                    lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## Roo67

Well here I am again !!

~my OTD is 30th June, but will be at Wimbledon that day so may wait for a few more days until i get home.

R x


----------



## lulumead

yippeee...great news Roo. sending lots of      

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good Luck Roo


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being PUPO Roo, Hope this is the last tx for you.

Coco - just to say I and thyroid and thrombophilia screen (which is a basic clotting and antibody screen) done by gp, it might be worth asking if they'll do this.

Hope - thinking of you and hope things are ok

Still not sure where I stand with my BFP... still bleeding. due for repeat bloods tomorrow which are unlikely to be  conclusive and will probably need repeating on  friday,  and scan thurs. Wish I wasn't being reminded again what a horrible place limbo is. At least last time I knew quickly. 

Sorry to bring such gloom to this thread . hoping for some good news on here soon. 
Annaleah x


----------



## Sima

Roo - congratulations on being PUPO again.  How many of the little ones are on board?

Annaleah - I do hope you get some positive news during the course of this week.  It must be a difficult time for you.


----------



## bingbong

Roo, congratulations on being PUPO    

Annaleah, I'm so sorry that you feel stuck in limbo   Must be really hard. I really hope that your blood tests and scan help and that the bleeding stops soon      

Coco, I don't think that the PCOS has that effect but probably best to post on the PCOS board or ask your consultant.  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Roo welcome back to the 2WW I will be joining you on Friday with my OTD 3 July   

HHH - how you doing   I hope you are ok    not long left now 

Annaleah sending you squillians of   

Coco    too


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo - great news hun!! Good luck for your 2ww   

Annaleah ,   that you get some positive news over the next few days   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Annaleah,    ,  I have been where you are and it is a total nightmare, but I seriously have read so many times on here about women who have heavy bleeding and clots and everything is still fine in the end, but it is torture, I know.  What do the hospital say about the hcg levels, as they are still rising this must be positive.  Hope the bleeding STOPS  .

    Roo, great news and welcome to the 2ww,  everything crossed for you, .
                      hi to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## Roo67

Annaleah - how are things today, really hope that the bleeding has stopped and that your levels continue to rise.

R xx


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks all, unfortunately still bleeding. Just waiting for call this PM with today's hcg .  spoke to early pregnancy unit and gp about what input I can get if news is bad (decided to ask while I was relatively calm). unfortunately they were adamant that I wouldn't qualify for referral to gynae or epu until at least 3m/c 's.

still hoping things might just b ok
Annaleah x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Annaleah 
I really hope things work out ok and the news today is good.

Just to say what happened to me about the tests: I'm sure the official line would have been no referral until at least 3 m/cs if I'd asked, but I was thinking of transferring to a different clinic which was actually the local NHS hospital clinic, and so was referred by my gp to see the consultant there under a different pretext. For the consultant, there was no question about waiting for more miscarriages. He said at my age and especially as I'm not getting pregnant naturally but using IVF, he was happy to order the miscarriage tests after just one miscarriage.

I wonder if you could find a similar pretext for seeing a consultant? 

Hoping you don't need to though    

OneStep


----------



## hopehopehope

hi there everyone - i had a bfn on monday after a weekend of thinking it was going to be a bfp.

Am now looking at ivf at reprofit next month and am taking this month off to save up. (2x med iui = one ivf)

Thank you to everyone for your supportive comments  

annaleah - you are still in my thoughts, i hope thst all this is a blip for you and your scan reveals a helathy hearbeat, 
but only time will tell. thank you specially for your support over the weekend. The brown stuff stopped and i thought, yipee, it's impkantation bleeding, then it started again on sunday night for proper. This cycle has really knocked me for 6 and i was up half of monday night deciding whether to go for a scan at 7.45 am on Tuesday for another cycle. In the end i called then at 2am and left a message cancelling. I need some time off even though age is against me and i haven't got the time. 

in the meantime an ex bf is coming for a visit  (split up 10 yeard ago leaving me with a broken heart) and it is well timed at the weekend after next when i should be ovulating...... maybe i just need the fresh stuff!!!!

take care everyone. I'll be over on the single girls having iui for a while now, but thinking of you all in your 2ww xoxoxoxo


----------



## madmisti

Coco - so sorry hun  - hope you find a way forward soon

Annaleah - hoping for good news for you  

Roo- congrats on being PUPO  

Can't belive I'll be starting mine next Tuesday!

M x


----------



## Mifi

Hope - I have just PMd you hun   

Misti can't wait for you to join me on 2WW, I too can't believe I will be back here again. Trigger shot went ok tonight and basting Friday morning so at a guess mt OTD will be 3 July   I have decided not to do yoga whilst on the 2WW and I miss it already    Its ironic something that benefits my mind and body so much and I can't have it when I need it most   but as a wise lady has said - if in doubt leave it out!! so no more yoga for me for a while


----------



## kyracallum

Hi all

i am new to all this and would like to congratulate all those who have Positive outcomes, hugs to all thoses who are waiting and big big hugs to all those who are having a hard time, i cant imagine what it is like, i have had my second scan, and did my trigger shot tonight and will be inseminated on saturday so i will be joining a few of you on the 2ww, any ideas on how to cope with the waiting? love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone....

just popping on from my hols....

Annaleah....really hope things turn around for you  
Roo....how exciting you are on 2ww!!  Sending you   
Hope and Coco.....so sorry to hear about your results.... 

lol
..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope- I am so sorry to hear of your cycle result and really hope that things work out differently on your next go
L x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well im back on the 2WW as basted this morning   Trying not to be too excited but for some reason I have a good feeling about this one   the days and times of my appointments and injections have fallen the same as the cycle I had my last BFP so I really hope that it is a good omen and third time lucky for me   

My test day is 3 July that is if I make it that long  

Happy weekend all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

Fullmoon- fingers crossed That this is the one for you

Hope - I'm so sorry to read things didn't work out this cycle.  Sounds good that you've given yourself some time to rest and think about where next. looks like I'll be doing the same.Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

lots of     full moon. hope the 2ww flies by.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

Full Moon    for your 2WW  

Annaleah, what's the latest with you?  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Lulu, Bingbong & Annaleah

Many thanks for the    my 2WW hasn't got off to a great start, I didn't sleep well at all last night and I've had stomach cramps all morning   I think its IBS flare up, I hope it won't effect the little swimmers from doing their job!!! Trying to keep calm so I will have an easy day today I think   I assume its not a good idea to put a hot waterbottle on my tummy    I guess its not worth the risk  

Roo  - how you doing   

Annaleah -      

Kyracallum - hope your basting goes well today   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sima

FM - well done on being on the 2ww.  Sorry to hear you are experiencing cramping but hopefully they will disappear today.  Would peppermint tea help?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM congrats getting onto your 2ww, re the hot water botter, no don't put it on your tummy after ET as the embryos don't like excessive heat they say to keep tum covered up but not heated.

Good luck
L x


----------



## Roo67

Fullmoon - welcome to the 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you

kyracallum - Welcome to you too, it is so difficult to stay sane on the 2ww, reading anything and everything into each and every little twinge. the best thing is to try and keep busy and have some fun things planned.

i'm doing ok so far but only 4 days in, I have felt really tired and have really not done very much since getting home, out for the day tomorrow and then back to work on monday. 3 long days (12.5 hrs) then another week off .

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, glad that your tx went well yesterday, sorry you have got cramps today . Good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies  

Roo,  sending you loads of   too!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

To all our 2ww ers - thinkning of you and sending lots of     through the airwaves.
Big hugs mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

for all our 2WW ladies

Glad to hear it's so far so good Roo  

FM hope your cramps have got better now  

Kyracallum hope today went well for you  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

many thanks for all your well wishes     my cramps have got alot better but I am now really bloated  - I look 8 mths pg already!!!!! I have no idea what has set me to suffer like this   honestly my stomach just drives me made at times   

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend   Can't wait for this 2WW to be over - oh dear i'm only on day 2!!  

Sima thanks for suggesting the mint tea, it has really helped  

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Roo and full moon - thinking of you      

annaleah - what blood results did you get??

oxox jane


----------



## Annaleah

Roo, FM and Kyracallum - sending you all positive energy for your 2ww.

Hope - bloods rising slightlyDr suspect ectopic. got to go back  monday for more bloods and scan..
Annaleah x


----------



## hopehopehope

annaleah x         am still hoping that you will end up with 
a positive result this cycle   - stranger things have happened.
You have been through so much the last few weeks, you
must feel exhausted. Good luck, i hope for you that it's not an ectopic and that you can start a new cycle if your bfp doesn't last. Have you had your scan yet - i think i lost track with my own drama last weekend - sorry - at least you know you are not alone, we are all out here sending you hugs

      

jane xoxox

ps  - welcome to kyracallum - what's your story??!!


----------



## lulumead

roo and full moon  

xx


----------



## kyracallum

hi all thank you for all your good wishes and vibes everything went well, love to all, your all in my heart and good wishes and good vibes to all XOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## aweeze

New EXTRA ORANGED FOOR GOOD LUCK home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*Esperanza* - DIVF - testing 12/8/09


                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kyracallum, Roo and Fullmoon -                         for your 2WW - thinking of you x x


----------



## lulumead

more                    

lets make this board a lucky 10!!

xx


----------



## wizard

I'll inject to that lulu!  Roo, FM and kyracallum    

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wishing all the ladies on the 2ww all the luck in the world                                                      
   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guys - day 6 today and all ok, nothing really to report, not going too loopy yet !!

hope my fellow 2ww are doing ok too

    

R x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks so much for all the    and      you gave me a big    

I'm doing ok thanks its definately easier being busy at work as today has just flown by   and day 4 is nearly over - not that i'm counting or anything!   

My IBS is still really bad but I am a bit reluctant to take anything for it so im just putting up with it, hoping things will calm down soon    

Its really nice as well that my work colleagues know this time - I was quite touched my manager asked me how I was feeling and how did I cope at the weekend   its nice she is showing some support and interest   I know it will be doubly hard though if its bad news as I will have to break the BFN news to the team   but I can't have it both ways  

Love to all    

Roo & KC lets make it the lucky thread    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

Full moon - They work out a bit expensive but have you tired those actimal drinks for your IBS? They really do seem to help for me. Have had to include lactulose for the time being but they used to be quite good on their own xxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Many thanks LL but I already take friendly bacteria tablets, they do tend to keep me better for longer but don't do much when I have a flare up   My tummy doesn't really like the actimal drinks, I think its because they are dairy   

How you doing ? time has flown by I can't believe you are 33 weeks now


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

KC & Roo how you doing      

Well I've had a busy but strange day today   I have had a few mild crampy feelings but surely this can't be AF    that would make her 10 days early!!!!   I also have mildly tender (.) (.) I am not really one to analyse every tweek & twinge in the 2WW as generally I don't really feel anything, even when it has been a BFP or even BFN, so I really just don't know what my body is playing at   its far too early for pg symptoms I only got basted last Friday.

Anyway i am really really     that all I am feeling is implatation    

Off to have my dinner now    to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck to all on 2ww...thinking of you.   

Muddy x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys   

I am still getting mild crampy feelings down there   and on & off tender (.)(.) I don't normally get these symptoms for 2WW or pre af - I wish my body would just leave me be to get on with the 2WW without the symptoms to drive me crackers!!!!!!    

Trying to keep     but it really is getting increasingly difficult as I just feel these symptoms are going to be because of an early af    

Work is nice and busy but as soon as I get home alone the madness creeps in   i'm all over the place - I think this is one of the hardest 2WW ive had so far  

   to all  especially my fellow 2WWers Roo, KC and Misti


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM  , hope that the cramps are a good sign and not the dreaded witch . Hope you manage not to go too   analysing your symptoms.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Well, I am now on 2WW too - as of yesterday have 2 grade 1 hatching blasts on board  

Roo, Full Moon and KC - joining you for the rollercoaster ride that is 2WW!

Misti xx


----------



## Mifi

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy misti welcome to the madness


----------



## lulumead

great news mistimop...fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## Teela

Good luck all you ladies on 2 WW - hopefully joining you soon - AF due in a week and then first IUI 
just waiting for clinic to send Protocol!

Teela
x


----------



## wizard

Fab news misti I'm really pleased for you.  Keeping everything crossed for you this time


----------



## sunnygirl1

Woohoo!! Well done Misti.  Good luck on the 2WW.

Roo, Kyra, Full Moon, I hope you are all hanging on in there and staying sane


----------



## Sima

Good luck to all on the 2ww.


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for good wishes ladies  

I am feeling really unwell - full of cold, sore throat, headache plus feel very nauseous ( way too early for M/S) And of course can't take anything just in case.... Hard to keep PMA right now

Does anyone know if having a viral infection affects chances of embies implanting? I feel  like my body can't feel very welcoming to the 2 little ones   

Lol
Misti x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to all the 2ww'ers  

Misti, sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well   make sure you take it easy and look after yourself. People get pg in all sorts of situations so I am sure that you embies won't mind a bit of a virus floating round. Get well soon  

Bingbong xx


----------



## kylecat

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww - will be looking out for your news! 
Sending positive vibes to you all, particularly Roo who is first to test!    

Love kylecat xxx


----------



## madmisti

Well, am now 100% sure embies won't be sticking around. I have a fever and feel SO ill, plus now developed hacking cough which hurts like hell. Can't believe embies will survive all this.

Couldn't be more different to my last 2WW where I felt so happy to just have embies on board for the first time.

Have emailed Stepan to ask if ok to take Paracetemol - seems to me a toss up between which is worse for embies, drugs or a high temperature.

Sorry to be on such a downer - need to vent  

Hope all other 2WWers are feeling a LOT better than I do  !

M x


----------



## Roo67

Misti - sorry that you feel so ill, Paracetamol is absolutely fine for you to take, will bring your temp down and help with aches and pains, hope you feel better soon. Those embies will be strong little things and shouldn't be affected. 

Thanks for the good wishes - am tempted to test esp as cycle buddy got BFP today over on repro thread, but I like to have a few days to myself in case of bad news and won't get that until next thursday, so still another week to go. 

R x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Roo - am going to take some Paracetamol now and hopefully get some sleep. Really grateful for your reassurance  

Can't imagine hanging on that long to test! Amazing willpower! But you have to do it when the time is right. Really REALLY hoping that the 'few days to yourself' will be ones of joy and celebration    !!

Lol
Misti xx
PS - well done on weight loss


----------



## Roo67

Thanks misti - it will be pure torture I'm sure but I am away from tomorrow and want to enjoy it all. I will hold out as long as I can 

Hope you manage to get some sleep

R x


----------



## RedRose

Hi to everyone on the 2ww!
    Apologies for not being able to keep up at the moment, have started new job and though I am enjoying it, it is exhausting me as is a steep learning curve!
    Misti, congratulations, and don't worry about being ill as regards affecting the embies.  Pregnancy has a funny habit of happening just when circumstances don't look quite right.  All the same, I hope you start feeling better again for your sake   .  Did Marek ask after me? ,
                      catch up soon, good luck to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## Mifi

Misti

I'm really worried about you   please see a doctor as soon as you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have been traveling and had contact with airport etc. Please call or text me when you can    in mean time drink lots and take paracetamol but please see a doctor asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and let me know how you are - even if you need to call me during the night thats fine   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for your thoughts etc ladies - and FM - really didn't mean to panic you.

Sure it is not swine flu - jutys a very heavy cold with added comlplication of feeling very nauseous and my back goign ( had surgery on it sone years ago and ongoign weakness) which makes coughing and sneezign extra apinful.

To top everything, my dog, Elie is very unwell - had to rush her to vets today. They have kept her in for tests, put her on a drip etc. They are worried it might be pancreatitis, which can be fatal. Will know more later.

Couldn't feel more miserable right now.

M x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti , sorry you are feeling so unwell . Hope you start to recover soon, ready for the morning sickness to take over  
Hope that the vet can help Ellie too, and that she is soon on the road to recovery  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Just wanted to send lots of   and   to Roo, Kyracallum, Full Moon and Mistimop

Misti - hope you and your dog are soon feeling much better  

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well this time next week all will be revealed for me   I'm feeling ok but still flitting between 'it hasn't worked' and 'maybe it has?!?' but I guess thats just part & parcel of the 2WW   I'm still experiencing on & off sore (.)(.) , v mild crampy feelings in my womb area and periods of extreme tiredness. All of which are symptoms of AF & Pg but I usually don't experience any of these symptoms so I think it really is 50/50.

Roo hope you are ok, not so long for you now    

KC how are you doing  

Misti


----------



## Roo67

Hi, I'm still here and feel exactly the same, 50/50 (.)(.) not really sore at all, except from where I keep prodding them  do have quite alot of aches and pains in womb area though, am trying to think back to my previous cycles to compare but they were all different, OTD tues but will wait til wed or thurs if I can, have got a full few days coming up so will be kept occupied.

KC, Fullmoon and Misti  

R x


----------



## lulumead

hello ladies - can I join you?

2 day 2-ers on board, 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 4 cell.  Crazily the other one had sped ahead to 6 cells (too many cells for day 2 so they are watching that one to see what happens and if stays ok will freeze).

OTD 9 July - ironically 1 day before the year anniversary of my 1st consultation at LWC!!!!
  

to you all....
xx


----------



## madmisti

lulu

Welcome to 2WW! Quite a few of us now!

Quick update from me re Ellie - she is doing much better - is off the drip now but dosed up on painkillers and antibiotics.  Will find out Monday if it's pancreatitis - really hoping it isn;t as this can recur and also can cause long term complicaitons  . Back to vets tomorrow for another check up.

Lol
M x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,
      Misti, hope you are feeling better and have your feet up with Ellie watching Wimbledon    .  I hope she's on the mend and it isn't pancreatitis.  Good luck for Ellie's test when she has it    .
      Lulu, congratulations on being PUPO!!  Hope this is the one,
      Hi to everyone else on their 2ww,      , love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, congrats on being PUPO, hope your 2ww flies by  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Welcome lulu, hopefully your OTD date means this is the one!!!    

Roo, stop prodding!!   You are so good     going to test late    im still fighting the pee sticks on a daily basis    I swear they have magnetic powers drawing me near. I have read the instructions just to remind me of what to do next Friday    as if I really need to that!!   

Misti glad to hear that Ellie is doing better, I really hope the test comes back negative for pancriatitis    oops I dont think I spelt that right    I am sure your embies are safe - remember it is often the cycles that we feel are disasterous that surprises us most (proven theory on here!!) so I am still       for you  

KC hope you are avoiding the 2WW madness  

KyleKat, BingBong, Sima, Some1, Redrose and everyone else thanks so much for your fab support    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Patterdale  

  I can't wait for this coming week to end so the agony is over and so I just know and can deal with the result. I am trying to to be     but each day I get closer to OTD I feel more and more convinced it hasnt worked   I am even dreaming that AF has arrived and in one dream it was jet black!!! What is that about!!   I wake up in a knicker checking frenzy   that has happened twice now. Well after today its just 4 whole days 5 nights to go, that is if I get that far   before the   appears.

    for all the 2WWers 

  FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

well, i've had an eventful 12 hours...hideous urine infection - never had one before, there are not nice!  didn't get any sleep as kept having to pee, really painful and then some blood (TMI), anyway called clinic and they said to go to GP and get antibiotics, which I now have. Phew.  My poor mum has been driving me about all day. Thankfully they gave me liquid form as I can't swallow tablets  ....not the relaxing start to 2WW. Trying not to worry about it affecting chances but hard not to!
  
for everyone on here.
xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Just wanted to pop in and say I'm thinking of you all on your 2WW! Hoping and praying for you all!  

LuLu that sounds so awful, rest up!


----------



## Damelottie

Oh bad luck Lulu - they are flipping ghastly. Especially when they're as bad as yours with the blood too    

Paracetamol is good to take too as UTI's mess your temp about and make you feel worse  

Try not to worry about them affecting anything. I have them almost constantly and I'm pretty sure I did on the 2ww too xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks LL & Bluebelle...trying to be zen about it all and thinking whatever happens will happen.
LL - don't know how you cope getting them all the time, was surprised how quickly it became so painful, but at least its sorted now and already a bit less painful.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - aggh, so sorry hun. As you know I have been ill on this 2WW too, and it is jus  miserable. Hope you feel better very soon.

Quick update form me - I am feeling better TG - cold wise at least. Still feeling nauseous but not as bad and am able to eat a little bit.
Ellie ( my dog) is alos much much better    Unfortunately though, it was confirmed today that it was pancreatitis - which I was really hoping it wouldn't be as high chance of recurrence and also long term complications such as dibaetes. The levels were off the scale so it is amazing she made such a good and fast recovery!  For now, I am just pleased she is ok.

As for 2WW - honestly don't feel like I am on one and am expecting BFn. Got blood test Friday to be sure but not hopeful.

Goo dluck to all other 2WWers!

Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lulu - I had them almost continuously for 12 years and just got fobbed off the GP all the time with Anti-biotics, women get these things blah blah blah. Its affected everything as you can imagine. About 4ish years ago I finally went beserk and demanded an appt to a consultant I found who specialises in UTIs. They looked at my bladder and I have a condition called Interstitial cystitis. Basically the lining of my bladder gets inflammed (a bit like having bladder ulcers), and then the inflammation infects. I had treatment, and stay right away from citrus drinks, and its managable. I have emergency antibiotics always in the house if needed as, like you said, they can get out of control really fast. Haha - sorry for the waffle. Hope you're starting to feel better   

Misit - Glad Ellie is feeling better.  for no reoccurances

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Oh Lulu that sounds nasty but at least it hadn't spread to your kidneys. Make sure you drink lots of water although I am sure you are already   

Misti so so so pleased Ellie is ok, you test same day as me, are you early or am I late     or is it different for ET


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Ladies, may I join you?  I have one 3 day 8-cell embie on board.  OTD is 11th July.

Lulu, I'm sorry to hear about your bladder infection.  It has only happened to me once before and I remember vividly the agony.    I hope the antibiotics kick in quickly.  LL your experience sounds awful.  Good that you have it under control now though.

Misti, glad you and Ellie are feeling a bit better.  Big hugs to Ellie   

Crikey, there are a lot of us on the 2WW at the moment.  I'm hoping we have a good run of success    

Sunny xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sunny

Congrats being PUPO    and welcome to the madness!!   hope you 2WW flies by with no problems


----------



## lulumead

great news Sunny...welcome...there has to be some good news with so many of us on 2WW  

misti - am glad you are beginning to feel a bit better and that Ellie is getting better too...still rubbish way to spend 2WW but at least is a distraction.

lady lots - that sounds truly horrendous, not sure I'd have coped very well.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sunnygirl, good luck for your 2ww 

Misti, glad you are feeling better and Ellie is doing well.   that Ellie continues to do well  

Lulu , sorry to hear about your water infection, hope you start to feel better soon 

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lots of      for all our 2WW ladies

Roo thinking of you  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Sunny - welcome to the madness    So glad you made it to ET after disappointment of only one egg. It is obviously a good one!

FM - yes, it is different cos embies already 5 days old when put back - so if your eggs0fertilised on day of basting, embies would be exactly same age as mine   

So, is it Roo Thursday, me and FM Friday?

Thanks for everyones good wishes for Ellie - sure they helped her recover so well  

LOL
Misti x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - not necessarily single any more and not necessarily having additional treatment  (Can't believe it!!!!!!!!!)  - but aweeze - please can you add me to 2WW list as I am part of the ff gang!!!!! and i'm still on my own and wont see my potential man for a few weeks anyway as he lives 220 miles away - so need to give and receive support from the girls xoxox


natural attempt - AF due 12th July. Testing then. 

Good luck to everyone  -


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on here in a while as I have been away and just wanted to wish      to everyone on a 2ww  

Seems to be quite a few so hopefully we will have a bumper crop of      coming up!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I hope that your test brings you the baby you dreamed of
L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Big hugs and lots of      for those on the 2WW.
Big big hugs thinking and   for you all x x


----------



## Roo67

OTD today and didn't test, waiting until thursday, enjoying being PUPO. Ignorance is bliss so they say.

Have had AF type pains all day today and driving myself a little 

Hope all my fellow 2ww are doing ok

 ^fairydust ^ and  

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, thinking of you for Thursday and hoping AF type pains are just the twins settling down more comfortably.... 
    

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Roo your will power is enviable.  I am in awe of you.  So hoping it's good news when you do test, sending you lots of    and sticky vibes.

Wizard x


----------



## Mifi

Roo you are sooooooooooooooooooooooo good waiting till Thursday!!! I     that AF is not on the way     

I am soooooooooo nearly cracking and was soooooooooooooo close to testing today    Tomorrow is 5 days before my expected next AF and according to the First Response test I can test up to 5 days before    Its going to take all my will power to keep away from the pee sticks tomorrow    I know I just have to visualise me peeing on a five pound note and flushing it away as I know testing early is pretty pointless    but OMG the suspense is killing me   

Hope - welcome to the madness hun, lets hope the fresh stuff works for you   

I can't get over how busy we are here now     lets hope it will be the busiest and luckiest thread yet   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Roo . LOL - I thought it was only JJ1 and me who prolong it to be PUPO as long as possible


----------



## hopehopehope

FM - DON'T DO IT - keep away from the pee stick!!!!!   If it's neg you wont believe it and it will just drive you to madness and if it's pos, it's too soon to know it's going to be the same in 5 days time  - then you would be SOOOOO disappointed. 

I know i'm talking sense as, as you know i'm probably the only person who has started testing  from 4 days after ovulation and look where it got me!!!!    

i am, luckily, already planning next months conception activities as am pretty sure it can't possibly work after 5 failed iuis. BUT it happenend to Mistilake, so it could happen to me xoxoxox


----------



## Annaleah

Wow...7 2ww's....there's got to be some BFPs in there.  Hoping for a change in the run of luck for you all.

Roo - such patience.  Fingers crossed for Thurs

FM -   are being sent your way

Lulu, Hope, Misti, Sunnygirl and kyracallum    and   for you all 

Annaleah xx


----------



## some1

Roo - sending you bucketloads of   for testing tomorrow - hoping thatthis is your time at last    

some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

for you Roo          
All the best - thinking of you x x x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guys, I am so so so nervous of testing now, I really need to know the answer now 16days post 5dt (so will be fairly accurate  ) but scared stiff of finding out. Can't remember being as bad as this before, really emotional today too.

What will be will be I suppose and nothing I can do to change it.

good luck to everyone else.
Will announce when i have done the deed 

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, here's hoping your weight loss ticker starts going backwards for all the right reasons!    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I have my fingers crossed for you Hun l x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hope u dont mind my crashing in wanted to wish Roo all the best for testing tomorrow, been thinking about you today whilst watching Tennis (you did say were u going there didnt u )    
  

Lots of      
lol
Lou 
  ​


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Lou, yes was there yesterday, had a fab time, great atmosphere.

R x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Roo best of luck for tomorrow       

I really think its game over for me, I tested this morning - I know I know     of course it was BFN but I just wanted to take the slimmest chance of a BFP right now, giving me the lift I so desperatly need   I've had the day from hell, burst into tears at work and feel pretty annoyed with myself that I am such a wimp lately   so sick of feeling all over the place and just pretty fed up   and now just got the icing on the cake - I have started mild cramps again and spotting so 99% sure AF will be full on tomorrow and early   so looks like it is highly unlikely I will even make it to test day    im gutted, angry and hurting   

    for all other 2WWers

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Full moon so sorry your having a tough time and I do hope that on otd u have a different result you have been through so much
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   

FM, sorry that you feel it's all over ,   that the results changes by OTD 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

for a good result tomorrow roo.
xxxxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Roo, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow    

FM, I really    that your result changes on Friday.  Thinking of you   

Sunny xx


----------



## hopehopehope

FM - that happened to me last month - AF 3 days early, made me think that something was going on, then my hormones changes... I really hope for you that it's just too soon and will keep fingers crossed xoxo 

patterdale - thank you for the good wishes - this time was an unmedicated 'natural conception' attempt  - with a real man!!!! so am not holding out any hope as if iui can't do the job, i doubt that can - but trying to think pos anyway.      

ROo  - please please please let your test be positive - am thinking of you hon


----------



## madmisti

Roo - lots and lots of   and   for test tomorrow hun

FM - Hope you are wrong and things can turn around      Try not to give up hope altogether hun - you still have lots of options and lots of time, and you WILL get there one day - even if it is not to be this time  

Hope everyone else on 2WW is staying relatively sane! Not a problem for me as have been convinced since Day after ET that not going to work   Am still taking drugs obviously, and have test on Friday, but feel like I am just going through the motions.

LOL
M x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Roo,  hoping tomorrow brings a fantastic BFP for you            .

      FM, so sorry it is looking like a BFN this time, was really hoping that this was the one for you, you have been through so much    .

      Misti, hope you and Ellie are still on the mend, I'm so sorry her test came back positive, but hopefully it will be a long time before it flares up again.  Have they suggested anything to prevent it, like meds or a change of diet?  I still think this cycle could surprise you                

      Masses of   to everyone on their 2ww, I also have a faint hope due to a little bit of fun with my ex last weekend  , AF due about 13th July.  
      hope to log on to a Roo BFP tomorrow, lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## Roo67

Morning all


well....................... for once all those thoughts  and   have worked as I got a   

I got myself into a right old state last night but managed to get a few hours sleep. Shocked and stunned this morning, please keep those      coming that this time is for keeps.

Lets hope the luck on this board has changed and lots more  to come

R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo so thrilled for you wishing you a great pregnancy
L x


----------



## Teela

Huge congrats Roo on your   

Teela
z


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey - so so so so happy for you!!!                

                  

Yay!!!!!  Fantastic news!!!!

The tide is turning......... Yay!!!

Safe trip home honey and you take care x x x 

All the best for the other 2WWers.....        
FM - hope you get the wanted result on Friday honey - it has happened before..     

Big big BIG hugs mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

Fabulous news Roo


----------



## indekiwi

*ROO, MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR !!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A STRESS FREE 9 MONTHS IN FRONT OF YOU!                      

That's definitely the best news to log on to this morning!*

Misti, KyraCallum, Full Moon, Hope, Kiwi, Lulu, Sunny - hope some of the magic spills to wherever you are based.         

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Roo - congratulations. your news has put a great big smile on my face. 

FM-   Thinking of you and hope things turn around

Misti- fingers crossed for tomorrow

 for all the 2ww's
Annaleah x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Roo - that is excellent news.


----------



## lulumead

yippee yippee yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee     

brilliant news Roo...hope its followed by a whole string of them.

I'm with misti - pretty much assuming mine won't work my body is full of white cells killing off this urine infection, not sure it can cope with anything else!!

good luck to tomorrow's testers.
xx


----------



## some1

Roo - I am absolutely and totally thrilled for you!!!!  Fantastic news hun    

FM - hope AF hasn't arrived and you get a surprise BFP  

Lots of     for everyone else on the 2ww 

Some1

xx


----------



## Violet66

Congratulations Roo - lovely news. 

As somebody just about to start treatment, it''s a huge boos to read about success stories among us 40 somethings. 

wishing you a happy and healthy pregnany


----------



## wizard

Roo that's just brilliant!!  So happy for you. 

FM I'm sorry things don't look good for you but keeping everything crossed still.

To everyone else


----------



## sunnygirl1

Roo,  congratulations!!!!    .  That is such good news

Sunny xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Fantastic news Roo     

Wishing you all the best for the coming months  
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

FM - thinking of you and sending lots of    

Good luck to Misti, KyraCallum, Hope, Kiwi, Lulu, Sunny    
Onestep


----------



## midnightaction

*Roo* wonderful news, I am so happy for you 

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww especially tomorrows 2 testers 

Sarah x x


----------



## bingbong

Roo that's great news!!! Really put a smile on my face  

Good luck to the others on 2ww, lets hope that there is good news all round       

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, brilliant news. So pleased for you & hope to be sharing best buggy reviews with you in c8 months time!

FM, do hope AF hasn't arrived for you.   

Misti, hope you're feeling more positive about your chances of a BFP.  

 to all other 2ww-ers. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo it's the best news    

Many congratulations   xxx

FM hope things turn round for you hun and you get a nice surprise for OTD  

Lulu everything crossed for you too    

Misti hope your cold is on the mend and you're heading for a nice BFP too  

Lots & lots of     to you all on 2WW xxx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guys, still not really sunk in yet, keep looking at pee stick and think I have read it wrong - so did another just to be sure 

Tried to get a digital to see those magic words but Tesco didn't have any - how dare they ?!?

Sending lots of love and    to everyone.
I really hope that you will all join me on test days.
R xx


----------



## hopehopehope

oh wow             

well done Roo for turning the thread around - have been thinking of you all day and am over the moon to hear your news.    


FM - only days to go before you could get your BFP     

xoxox


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - said it on the text at the crack of dawn (!) but CONGRATULATIONS! So pleased for you

good luck to the rest of you testing soon   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo   , that's fantastic news!!! I am absolutely thrilled for you! Wishing you a healthy and happy pg.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, really hope that you all follow Roo's BFP!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Just lost long post  

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Roo!!!!! So, so thrilled for you -the wait was worth it!!!!  Hoping you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead     Just fantastic news!!!

FM - know you haven't psosted it here ( maybe hard after Roo's news) but so sorry that it wasn't to be this time    Give yourself time but please look ahead - you have so many options etc, and it WILL happen for you one day honey  

Lol
M xx


----------



## Mifi

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Roo                                     
I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you    

Onestep    I have PMd you   

Misti ** have their paws and tails crossed for you     

Well guys I am still all over the place physically and emotionally   I really can't believe what has been happening with me  

Last night I didn't feel quite right but couldn't decide what was wrong, I also had a tiny bit of brown discharge which I have only ever had just before a BFP so I was trying not to get my hopes up too much. I eventually went to bed but was still awake at 2:00!!! When I did eventually get to sleep I had to get up to pee and within a minute of peeing I felt like I needed to pee again so I thought I either have a bladder infection or i'm pg   I eventually get back to sleep and wake up at 5:15 retching to be sick    I then toss and turn until my alarm went off at 7:30. I tested again because after the sickness I though surly it has to be a BFP and it wasn't    WHAT IS MY BODY PLAYING AT!!!!!!!! I went to work feeling and looking awful and then at 11:30 I started a red bleed but fairly light & mostly only when I wipe (sorry TMI) so I called the clinic to announce my Day 1 and booked my baseline for tomorrow BUT now the bleed has stopped and only lasted 6 hours    I also have had waves of nausea on & off all day. I just don't understand    my body is usually pretty good - this is just cruel if you ask me I think my body is playing tricks on me   I guess I will just have to wait & see what the clinic finds out tomorrow  

Any ideas guys?

Loads a luck to all 2WWers especially Misti who tests tomorrow     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Roo, massive congratulations     and sending you                                    for a blissful, peaceful pregnancy.

    FM, I'm hoping this is a late implanter    , definitely sounds like something is going on.  Everything crossed for you.

    Misti, sending you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow,                    .  Please let this be the one for you xxx

    good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

FM I am so sorry to hear that your body is playing tricks on you   I really hope that the clinic can give you some good news tomorrow     

Misti, I hope that you manage to get some sleep tonight and have good news tomorrow      I am thinking of you  


Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks so much for all your well wishes but defo game over for me now as I am cramping and bleeding again after a 5 hour break   hopefully my body can just get on with it now so I can start again   

Roo just realised - I    this one will be 3rd time lucky for you    

Take care all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

FM - was just typing you a message of hope when I saw your post - so sorry that AF has definitely arrived 

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Ahh thanks Some1    I really hope you are ok   

Strange AF for me I am getting period pain right behind my tummy button   how wierd    still getting waves of nausea too   In some ways I am looking forward to my appointment at the clinic tomorrow as if there is anything wrong hopefully they will find it and treat it quick  

I love Jasmine's photo it never fails to make me smile  

Take care hun xxx


----------



## Roo67

Full moon - sorry its all over for you this time - Hope all goes well with clinic appt. Thankyou, yes lucky 13 (13th treatment) and 3rd time lucky    all good so far.

Misti - Am hoping and    that you are going to join me  


Who's next ?  

love to all

r x


----------



## wizard

Misit       

FM hope your appt goes well today and you start to feel better.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

fullmoon - sorry to hear AF has arrived and is being weird - not what you need.   

hope good news for you today misti   

Not sure when Kyracallum is testing?  But I'm next Thursday, although heading back to docs today as urine infection not totally gone, is better but still smarts when I pee!!! think i need a few more days of antibiotics...so have to say not very positive this go.

xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi all!!

Roo - absolutely delighted to read your news and sorry I wasn't able to post yesterday. I am so pleased for you, you really really deserve this! I expect you keep looking at the pregnancy test as I remember doing that myself last August! Well done!  

FM - so sorry to read of your news - it's just so unfair after everything you have been through. I was also sorry to read of how upset you were at work - I remember last May sobbing my heart out at work when my third IUI hadn't worked. I hope everyone is kind to you at work and understands what you are going through.   

Lulu and everyone else - lots of luck for your testing next week - fingers crossed.  

Kylecat xxx

PS - Lulu - I had a urine infection last aug which came on shortly after the embryo transfer. Think it was caused by all the fiddling around down there! I was really upset as I thought it might affect my chances, but like you I took anti biotics and as you know all was well!!!


----------



## lulumead

thanks for that kylecat...mine too started after ET so can only assume it is down to fiddling!!  Nice to hear it doesn't necessarily mean bad news - lets hope history repeats itself   x


----------



## sunnygirl1

FM - so sorry hun.  I hope your appointment today goes well   

Misti - good luck   

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM so sorry to hear your news honey      
All the best for your appt this morning     

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## bingbong

Misti thinking of you  

FM I hope that the clinic helps today and they find out what's going on  

 to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fm I am so sorry and I hope that the clinic brings some answers


----------



## kyracallum

Hi all so sorry i havent been around two week wait drove me slightly potty, unfortunately Af turned up this morning so its all over didnt make it to test day which was tomorrow, already been to clinic for drugs and iui schedule so hopedfully next time. Roo many congratulations am really happy for you it gives the rest of us hope. Hi Full moon sorry to hear body is such a pain hope things went ok at clinic today and they were able to tell you wants going on thinking of you, thank you everyone for all your best wishes, good luck and mega baby dust to all those still waitingxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Kyracallum - so sorry that AF has arrived but good on you getting straight back on with next go. I found it always helped me to start again straight away.

best of luck

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kyracallum honey so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  so good that you're moving forward honey.  Always helps me to have my back up plans... Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Roo - Excellent news!!!  congratulations on your   ... all the very best for the pregnancy and enjoy every minute ...

Sorry not everyone got a BFP this time   ... please keep moving towards your dream and if you need inspiration, look no further than Roo who has persevered and shown that determination is a huge part of success.


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, KyraCallum,         I so wish that none of us had to have multiple attempts to fall pregnant.  

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Full Moon and Kyracallum - I am so sorry to hear that the treatment did not work out for you this cycle.  It is such a disappointment.  Take Care of yourselves.


----------



## madmisti

Well, today was a bad day all round. I'm afraid I'm the third confriemd BFN    Sorry posting news so late but didn't get result till 6pm and then went round to friends for some consolation.

Even though I was expectingit , I am still gutted - and frustrated. Know you've heard it before, but perfect  5 day hatching blasts and great lining twice now and no success.

Not sure of next steps.....

Rest of 2WW' rs - odds are in your favour now so lots of   and  

Roo - you come down off the ceiling yet 

Lol
M x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, Kyracallum and misti    to you all, so sorry that it didn't work this time 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti, FM and Kyra - so sorry to read your news.  Take care and more importantly take time for you x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

misti FM and Kyra so sorry to hear your sad news- be kind to yourselves at this sadness.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - don't know whether you got my text as had a few technical issues across the water but I am so unbelievably happy for you - been smiling ever since I checked your news!!             Wishing you a smooth journey from here hun. xxx

My thoughts go to those who didn't have such good luck this time around - keep believing!

Love to all
Dxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Misti, Kyracallum, FM, so sorry for your BFN's and big hugs to you all   .  Be good to yourselves this weekend

Sunny xx


----------



## Roo67

Misti - so sorry that this wasn't your time   take some time for you, there is sometimes just no reason and that can make it so much harder.

dottie - I got a blank text yesterday, was that from you  Hope all is going well for you

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Misti,        So sorry to read your news.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Misti, Full Moon and Kyracallum, I'm so sorry to hear that it is BFNs for you. It is just so unfair!  Hope you have something nice planned today each of you to care for yourselves.  Sending you big  

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM big hugs hun  , so sorry, Felix is right it's just so unfair.

Misti   sorry to read your news  

Kyracallum sorry this wasn't the one for you either  

Take care all, hope you have something nice planned 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

FM, Kyracallum and misti - I'm so so sorry to read all your news   . Its such a horrible time and so made worse because there isn't usually any explanation. 
All my love


----------



## Chowy

Roo quick congrats as Chowy Pup crying. Well done and fingers crossed for a positive pregnancy.

Chowy and pup


----------



## wizard

Oh misti I am so so sorry, I was so hoping this would be your time.  Look after yourself   

Kyracallum I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you this time but glad you're on to the next cycle and wishing you lots and lots of luck  

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

Misty...FM...Kyra....huge    to you all......it is always devastating I know....I hope you all get next steps in place soon  xxx

Roo....I am still smiling with your news....and looking forward to you sprinkling some of that babydust on me in person up in Scotland soon !!!  

Got everything crossed for our testers next week.....  

lol

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

So sorry to come on here and read about more BFN's. Misti, Kyra and FM   I wish that there was something that I could say/do to help, but I am thinking of you.  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks so much for your thoughts they mean alot   

Misti   I was so hoping this would be the one   please don't give up    

Lulu your next and after 3 BFN I pray its another BFP    

Roo I am still beaming from ear to ear for you        

I had my baseline scan yesterday and all was well, so I have started stimming again so should be back on here in around 12 days time    my next scan is next Friday to check my follies and ironically it is also my due date from my last pg   I really hope my next IUI will be the last but I have paid up for 2 more then back to IVF decision time  

       

to Lulu, Hope and Sunny   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Kyra  , so sorry to hear it's a BFN this time.

    FM, so sorry that it turned out to be a BFN this time   but well done for getting your head down and going for it again this month.

    Misti,  , I am totally gutted for you and can understand the frustration.  I think it is one of the hardest things in this area that we never really know why some pregnancies happen and some don't and answers are so hard to come by.  I hope spending time with your friend helped, ( is usually the best thing to do ), and that you can see a way forward soon.  The unfairness of it all is so debilitating but I know you are a very strong, determined person and will get there.  Meantime, masses of tlc for you   ,

          love to all, especially those waiting to test, Rosi.


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies - can I join you?  I'll need to read up to find out who's over here.  I will copy post I just wrote on Abroadies:

Well, I am back from IM and officially on 2WW so will be posting up there in a mo.  They got six DEs and 5 fertilised, 2 grade 9 (equivalent A) and three 7s.  So after much deliberation I had the 2 grade 9s transferred (was thinking about three) and the three 7s frozen.

Was all very efficient and so easy.

Female donor is 26 with 'previous', 5'' 5'' brown wavy hair and hazel eyes (so far, like me) but very slim (not like me!).  Male donor is 6ft (!) 65 kilos and likely to have previous - the doc didn't know.  Both 95 % likely to be Spanish.

Was pleased to get that much info actually thought I was just going to get blood type and hair and eye colour.

Anyway, Hilton is fabulous, weather was 37/38 so very, very hot.  I'm glad to be back and in vest and pants and relaxing.  

Official 'T' day is 17th.

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Big congrats RL   That's great news      sorry about your friend talking though, but at least she was good support. Good luck for the next two weeks   

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

welcome abroad RL! hope it flies by and you get a lovely result.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Great news RL - good luck hun   

M x


----------



## wizard

RL that's fantastic.  So pleased you've made it here after the last cycle and the issues with your lining.  Got everything and more crossed for you    

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Welcome on board RL.     for the 2WW

Sunny xx


----------



## Elpida

Roo - I've been away and keeping everything crossed for you - am over the moon, so pleased!

Lots of   to those who haven't had a positive result  

E x


----------



## Felix42

RL, look forward to being 2ww buddies with you. Your donors sound great. One (or two) cool babies heading your way with yours and theirs influence. 

Well I'm PUPO now too. Had 3 blasts put back as all 3 of my frosties thawed ok & I couldn't bear to leave them. Feeling very excited and happy. My test day is 18th and I've decided I'm not going to have bloods this time as I sort of associate those results with bad news and having them done has no bearing on the overall success anyway. Also I'm going to do my best to wait til test day (following Roo's example) and not splurge on umpteen tests again. 

Love & hugs, Felix xxxx (a kiss from each of us!)


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Felix - fingers crossed and lots of     
xx


----------



## wizard

Fantastic Felix, I hope the 2ww flies by


----------



## bingbong

Great news Felix!! I hope that your 2ww goes ok and gives you great news at the end     

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix and RL, congratulations on being PUPO!! Hope that your 2wws fly by    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kyracallum

hi all thanks for all the encouragement, so sorry to hear full moon that it was negative good luck on the next time big hugs and lots of babydustxoxoxoxoxoxox and to all on 2ww xoxoxoxoxoxxooxxoxo


----------



## sunnygirl1

Felix, congratulations on being PUPO.  Lots of     for the 2WW

Sunny xx


----------



## Maya7

Felix -           ... one for each of you!

RL all the very best for the 2ww madness ...

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## Mifi

Felix and RL huge congrats with being PUPO I   this will be the last 2WW for you both. 

Thanks Kyracallum    sad for the two of us   for the next one for the both of us   

Its so busy on here!!!!! 

      


All the best of luck to all 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Maya7

ooops Felix... My finger seems to have slipped over the keyboard!!  I have been a bit psychic recently so maybe it wasnt a mistake!?!  

Maya


----------



## Felix42

Oo, that's a bit scary Maya! Four would definitely be a handful!!

Thanks ladies for all the  Just back from a lovely meal with Midnight. I was eating for 4 and Midnight was anticipating having to stave herself for the hysteroscopy so we certainly did Cafe Tripoli proud between us. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Congrats on being PUPO Felix, would love to be on 40ww with you so you better get talking to your trips to hang on for the long haul 

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck felix


----------



## wizard

lulu wishing you mountains of luck for tomorrow      and      

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu honey        for tomorrow.  big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu


----------



## RedRose

Felix and RL, welcome to the 40ww   hopefully,

Lulu,            for tomorrow    .

Hope,            

and the same to anyone that I have missed, love Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone...I've been feeling pretty exhausted, think its a knock on from infection, so barely been FF-ing!!
not feeling very positive about tomorrow as have had spotting (well only really wiping TMI!) blood since monday, on and off...so not sure what to make of it all.  will let you know tomorrow...
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just popping by to send lots of           to all our 2WW ladies.

Thinking of you tomorrow Lulu

Love & luck to all
Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

Just checking in ladies.  How is everyone feeling?  I am started to feel less positive but it might be tiredness and nerves.  Feel a bit tender under the arms which is one of my  PMt symptoms so not taking that as a good sign.

Well what will be will be - working on staying positive! 
RLx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow        

      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu good luck - xxx


----------



## Mifi

Lulu all the best of luck for tomorrow      

       for all 2WWers


----------



## madmisti

RL - soreness under arms can be early preg sign too ( like sore boobbs) so don't give up hope yet!   I always get very pessimistic as test date draws nearer -think it is a protective mechanism against disappointment. We will hold the PMA for you if you can't  

FM- not long till you join the other 2WW'ers. Good luck for Friday's scan  

Lulu - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## RichmondLass

thanks for PMA Misti  xx


----------



## lulumead

as suspected, negative home test this morning, going to try and get blood test done this afternoon to confirm - just in case any biochemical nonsense going on....its all a bit weird as spotting stopped totally now.
xx


----------



## wizard

Oh lulu I'm so very very sorry.   

Wizard x


----------



## Roo67

Oh lulu - so sorry hun, lets hope the blood test give a different answer 

R x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Lulu, I'm so sorry.  I really do hope the bloods give another result this afternoon   

I'ts a   for me.  Heavy bleeding and HPT this morning was negative.  I feel numb and hopeless and helpless.


----------



## Roo67

Sunnygirl  , i am so sorry take some time and look after yourself 

R x


----------



## wizard

Sunny I am sorry and so sad for you.  You must feel terrible and those feelings are truly awful.  Look after yourself    

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

Lulu and Sunnygirl....      

Wish I had a magic wand !!!!!

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Lulu- so so sorry hun - it's all do bl**dy unfair  Look after yourself  

Sunny - how you feel is totally normal hun, though that doesn't help. We invest SO much in each tx - in every way  - physically, mentally, emotionally and financially, and it is truly devastating to get a BFN.  Be gentle with yourself - I hope you have someone to talk to, give you a hug etc  

Good luck to rest of 2WW'ers - we must have some BFP's int here somewhere!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Maya7

Lulu and Sunny - so sorry things didn't work out differently this time.

  
Maya


----------



## Sima

Lulu and Sunny - I am so very sorry.

Sima x


----------



## bingbong

Sunny and Lulu I am so sorry     thinking of you both.

Bingbong xx


----------



## lulumead

As expected bloods came back negative.  Feeling a bit  . Sunday is three years since I was approved for adoption, tomorrow is one year since starting at clinic and monday I turn 37....all just feels a bit much.  But I know you all get this!  Just need to have a bad day today and then get on with it.  Next go will be September.

Sunny    

everyone else, lots of   ....statistically there has to be a couple more BFP's to come.  

xxx


----------



## Sima

Lulu - we are all allowed bad days.  We all share your pain but it is still so unfair and heartbreaking.  You wallow away.  I have been doing so in my own way for the past few weeks  

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww.  We do need some more good news to buck the trend.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu and Sunny - so so sorry to read your news         please do not feel useless - this is a hard emotional journey and you are defo not useless.
Take care and more importantly take time for you x x x  x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lulu - I'm so so sorry. The 3 year adoption aproval is also very very hard to deal with.     . Oh I had everything crossed for you and feel very  .

Sunny - so sorry you got a BFN too   

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - speaking as a fellow cancerian - you WILL get through this honey - honestly - trust me.  It does seem so crap at times - but its these experiences that make us even more determind to reach our goal and achieve everything we want to acheive.          
Take care stay strong x x x


----------



## lulumead

thanks lovely ladies...

Mini: I think there are a few of us cancerians on here  

Focussing on my lovely New York friend (male) coming to stay at end of august...time for some fun.

Going to eat some crap takeaway, and have a bath tonight - simple pleasures post 2WW!
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sod.      Really sorry to read of the negative results Lulu and Sunny.      

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Lulu and Sunny I'm so sorry   was really hoping to find good news on here today   take care and be kind to yourselves


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu and Sunny
So very very sorry.  i don't know what to say. Even if you tell yourself about averages and percentages it still doesn't seem fair.

you are allowed to take a bit of time out and indulge in a bit of a wallow for a while  I know I would/will if and when it happens to me.  

But from what I've picked up about you both I know you'll pick yourselves up again.  You are both strong ladies.  

Good luck next time round

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Lulu & Sunny, so very sorry to read of your sad news.  

thinking of you both. This is such a difficult journey. 

RL, hope you're doing ok. I got some thrush treatment cream which both my doctor & Stepan said were ok. It seems to be calming down a bit now thank goodness.  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu and sunny so sorry to read your sad news  life is so cruel!!!!!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu and sunnygirl, so sorry to read your news  

Thinking of you both 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Lulu and Sunny - so sorry to read about your news. Hope you both have plenty of lovely friends and family to give you all the support and kindness you need.  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## wizard

Here I am again.  1 7 cell with some fragmentation and 1 perfect 8 cell transferred this afto.  I just can't keep awake though; I'm on double the dose of progesterone this time as I bled from day 8 last time so wonder if it's down to that?

May the madness commence  

Wizard x

PS Lou - OTD is July 23rd.  Yoooooonks away....


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz - well done - you are one week behind me.  I was dog tired after my transfer and I put it down to the anxiety before hand.

Rest up girl and take it easy - it's all about you from now on
RLx


----------



## madmisti

Wizard -tiredness is  a progesterone s/e so if you are on double dose.... Are you taking it orally or up the fandango - less side effects and supposed to be absorbed better 2nd way!  The side effects should diminish with use so hopefully you will be less tired after a couple of days.

Take care
M x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, congratulations on being PUPO, hope your 2ww flies by  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

PS - Wizard - sorry   forgot to say congrats on beign PUPO and good luck    

M x


----------



## Mifi

Congrats with being PUPO Wizard   hope your s/e settle down quickly   

                   

to all 2WWers

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hope RL Felix and Wizard                            
          

big big hugs and lots of   vibes for your 2WW x x x x


----------



## lulumead

great news wizard. xxx


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations on being PUPO Wizard!

Hope you're doing ok too RL?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just popping in to wish all our 2WWrs lots of luck     

Hope you are all doing OK, and   you all get a positive result,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Well, I know it is stupidly early (5 days after transfer, 10 dpo) but I tested last night (and again this morning) and both came up BFP!!!

So pleased but a little nervous after last time. Hope this can be the start of another BFP run for us all. Lots of  and  to HopeHopeHope, RLass and Wizard. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Felix !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy to be the first to congratulate!!!!

I'm a bfn xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Felix I am so thrilled for you  I wonder how many are hiding in there from all those blasts?
L x


----------



## Felix42

Hope, so sorry that it was a BFN for you. Hope you can enjoy another natural try or two this month though. 

Thanks for the congratulations Hope, JJ, CEM and Rose! Yes I am wondering how many have snuggled in. Now the long wait til first scan. When is the earliest that a heartbeat can be seen? Is it 6 weeks?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Yay Felix -       

naughty for testing so early but so so pleased for you



Hope so sorry hun, 

R x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news felix      
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope - so sorry it's negative, but glad things are going well with bf and good luck for next month - at least you get to try the fun way for a while  

Felix - hurrah! Great news. Hope all continues to go well, and the wait for a scan isn't too long. 6 weeks is quite early to scan I think - they can sometimes but not always see a heartbeat, so could be more stressful than waiting to 7 weeks....

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Hope* So sorry that it was a BFN for you 

*Felix* You naughty little early tester 

Have already said it but will say it again I am utterly thrilled for you, I am keeping everything crossed for you for a wonderful happy healthy pregnancy and I also agree that with a positive this early there is certainly more than one in there 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix I got a consulant friend to scan me at work at 5 weeks and 5 days and knew there would be no HB but saw the sac and a singleton, had my offcial clinic scan at 6wk 5 days and saw HB , hence why most clinics wait till 7 weeks for HB scans
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Felix - congrats!!!!  After just five days?? you are tempting me to have a look now...

Hope dreadfully sorry - I wish you better for next time round.

RLX


----------



## Papillon

Hope so sorry   that it was BFN for you. Look after yourself and take care.

Felix so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Papillon


----------



## wizard

Hope so very sorry, hoping you get the chance to try again soon  

Felix!!!! Brilliant news!!!!  5 days - amazing. Well done and I'm so pleased.  Was it 3 you had put back, or 4?    So you are a closet early tester too huh?  Good to know I'm not alone  

Wizard x


----------



## some1

Wow Felix - I am absolutely over the moon for you! Congratulations!!!

Hope - sorry to hear it was a BFN - hinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

Hope - so sorry it didnt work out this time... you've got a lot to live up to with the name that you have , so Hope it will be your time soon...


Maya


----------



## Maya7

Felix!!!!  I am so delighted for you... I too was an early tester and it just means you know you are pregnant for longer than everyone else...which is great!!!

Take care of yourselves ... (+ singlie, twinnies or triplets!!!)

ps. I scanned at 6wks and saw heartbeat...


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

*FELIX...........WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!*

A-MX


----------



## indekiwi

Hope, so sorry it didn't work for you this month.     

Papillon, just saw your signature line - so very very sorry for your loss.    

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, I am so thrilled for you, congratulations!!  . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Hope, so sorry that it was a bfn for you this time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Felix - that's fantastic!! Huge congratulations hun and wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months  

Who's up next? Is it RL? ( SHould look at list I guess!)

Lol
M x


----------



## Mifi

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Felix              I'm sooooooo happy for you - take care hun   

       

for all 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RichmondLass

Gulp 17th - next Friday.  Is OTD official test day  So I am at about Day Ten or something today.  Am strongly resisting urge to dig our old Pg test kit from bathroom.  Strongly!  

I have day off coincidentally on Friday so perfect day to either celebrate or hid under duvet.  I'm kind of hoping that I don't take it too badly because it is only my first go...but who knows.

Friend I was with just now said she could wait to hear from me rather than asking - that' going to be tough to contend with I guess.  People who know asking.  Lovely if it works - tough if it doesn;t.

You ladies will pobably be first to know either way.

RLxx


----------



## Sima

Felix - big congratulations.   Wishing you all the best 

Hope - I am so sorry it did not work out for you this time round.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope so sorry to hear you test news 
Lx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Tried to post yesterday but either my comp or website not playing ball, so very sorry to read of your BFNs for these cycles Lulu and Sunnygirl.  I haven't yet done IVF but I can only imagine how hard it is when the result is a negative.  Massive hugs to you both and hope you don't have to wait to long for your BFPs,   .

    Hope, so sorry that it didn't happen this cycle but I know you must be having fun trying   at least and will give you time to feel stable in your relationship  .  Hope it's not too long for you either.

    Felix!!!!!!!!!  Whooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very naughty early testing but you get let off if you get a  .  Was it 3 you had put back?  Wishing you a completely peaceful and troublefree 8 months, well done!!!!!!!!!  Did you get any signs that made you test early or could you just not bear to wait?

    Hi Claire,  as for me, still feeling a bit nauseous but think this is stomach upset.  AF due tomorrow  , but just very grateful to be able to get in a natural try before moving onto more invasive stuff.  

      Keep up the PMA Richmondlass, only a week to go                 

    Ooooh and Wizard, my belated congratulations on your successful transfer of your embies.            and a peaceful 2ww to you.  I think we are in for a run of BFPs here,

    lots of love to everyone else and hi to Sanya if you are reading how are you?, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hope I am sorry that this cycle didn't end with a bfp  

Felix, what a suprise, wasn't expecting any news today! So early too, wonder how many are in there!!! Big congrats and I hope that you have some great news when you scan (good luck with waiting that long!).

RL, step away from the tests!!! You are doing great, and sounds like Friday is a good day to test. I am awaiting your news and        that you are going to be celebrating.

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks for all the congratulations. I'm still letting it sink in a bit. Had a tiny drop of bright pink blood earlier which I guess must be implantation. I am NOT going to worry. 

RL, sounds like Friday is best day for you to test. Don't let my bad example deter you. 

As far as symptoms are concerned I'm feeling a bit sicky but that might be my imagination. Definitely not feeling at my best though. 

Wizard, hope you're hanging in there too?

Hope, I hope you've pampered yourself today. It doesn't get any easier.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Papillon

Indekiwi, thanks for your kind words.

Papillon


----------



## indekiwi

Papillon,       Hope you're recovering from the septum removal / D&C and that you have lots of support around you at this time.  September is not too long away....

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hope, so sorry to hear your news   

Felix, thats such fantastic news!!!!!  Huge congratulations    

Wizard and RL wishing you lots of luck (and patience!) on the 2WW

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Papillon       take care honey x x x

Hope sorry to read it wasn't to be this time x

Felix - you naughty little minx - am offline for a day and look at what happens!!!  So so happy for you honey - take care rest up x x x    ^hugme

Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## RichmondLass

No have a pressing twinge on my right hand lower abdomen, feels like a grumbling appendix - except I don't have an appendix.  Is this good, bad or trapped wind??

RL


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL The cylogest/progesterone supps that have wind side effects!! I found when I got my only BFP it was the veiny boobs and a slight metallic taste but we are all so different and the darn drugs and their side effects are similar too..

L x


----------



## dottiep

Felix

What wonderful news!          
Am so very very happy for you honey - you soooooo deserve it!
Big big congratulations and wishing you a smooth pregnancy

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs to hope & papillon too.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elpida

I'm a bit out of the loop at the moment but lots of   to those who've had BFN's recently.

Felix - I'm overjoyed for you 

E xx


----------



## wizard

Only 3dp3dt and already going a bit loopy  

My other 2 embies didn't make it to blast and while I'm not all surprised, and hope the two I had put back have and are burrowing in safely.

RL how are you doing?  The pessaries are making me windy too  .  Good job I'm single 
  

Wizard x


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Felix - very pleased for you!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ/ Wizard I can confirm wind production at the lower end of my torso has definitely increased!  How bizarre.  Twingy tum today but could easily be the old winderoonies.  

Very tired but no change there.  Still amazingly good mood - it's like being on  happy pills.  I'd be happy to take these pessaries for ever!

RLxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Well I should be joining you all officially tomorrow as basting at 1:00   my last 2WW was absolute torture so I am hoping this one will be alot less traumatic   my OTD will be 28 July I    this will be the last one  

Hope - I'm so sorry for your BFN    at least you had fun trying  

RL - I get that pain all the time    I blame an unhappy ovary it hasn't felt the same after OHSS last year!

         

To all 2WWers Lov FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Richmondlass and Wizzard - sending you loads of   as we get clsoer to your test date. Am really thinking of you.       

Felix - hope all's still  A-OK!!      

love hope xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix many congratulations!!   Really chuffed for you  

RL step away from the pee sticks      

Wizard hope you're doing ok    

 
Jovi x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Felix - congratulations! Fantastic news      

FullMoon - hope today went well - good luck!    

Keeping my fingers crossed for you RichmondLass

I'm really sorry to hear about the BFNs Papillon and Hope.    

Sorry if I've missed people. Wishing you all the best
OneStep


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Basting went well today thanks - uncomfortable but ok   I do hope it will be the last! So I officially join this thread today with OTD 28 July   My ovaries feel heavy and conjested but hopefully working well. I queried with the doc today as I know I only had 1 big follie but he said even the little ones can ovulate which could be why my ovaries ache so much - Does anybody know if the smaller ones can still get fertilised or do they just pop and reabsorb back in the body   I should have asked the doc but I could tell he was in a rush (just for a change). I also wanted to ask why last month I had IUI 40 hours after trigger and this month just 26 hours    that doesn't make sense to me   I hope the difference this month goes in my favour!     

LOL to all especially 2WWers   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM good luck for your 2ww- the sperm can live for about 5 days in the body so maybe they are not so specific with timings.
L x


----------



## Teela

Hi All

I can officially join the 2 WW now as basted on 13/07  
Wishing everyone else on 2WW best of baby dust. Re test date
clinic advised 03/08 - seems ages away! I presume I can test on 27/07, can anyone
recommend the best early detector tests as I am new to all this.

thanks
Teela


----------



## wizard

Good luck Teela and FM   

FM perhaps your clinic decided to try something different with you?  When I had IUIs the trigger was always 24 hours before the insem.  We know from IVF that it is very rare to ovulate before 36 hours after the trigger, unless your natural  surge has already started which will make a trigger redundant.  I was told by my clinic that frozen sperm can last up to 48 hours but that it usually survives for around 24hours.  By doing your insem earlier this time the sperm will have chance to get to where it needs to be, ready for the egg when she makes her entrance!  I was never sure about the 24 hours myself, I thought it was too soon, but I know many people who have got pregnant through IUIs using these timings so I'm hoping lots that it works for you too.

Teela I used FRER when I got my +ve result.  It was 11dpo, and I then went and got a CBD which confirmed it (I wanted to see it in writing   ) 3/8 seems a bit excessive - that's 3 whole weeks!  

RL how are you doing?  Not long now  

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

good luck teela and full moon.
xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello Wiz - I am fine.  Nothing going on but the wind with me at the moment!  Can't believe they told me not to have sex for two weeks - chance would be a fine thing!  Wondering if the fact that my chamomile tea smells of fish is a good or bad sign?  (or it just means a bad tea bag!).

I think I'll get to Friday morning and then I'll be too scared to test!

How you doing now?  And all you other lovely ladies out there?  How's it going??
RLxx


----------



## wizard

Like you, I'm suffering with the wind! And unfortunately the most incredible exhaustion, which is down to the double dose progesterone. I have as much life as a dodo right now. I'm majorly impressed with your patience holding out until Friday. There is no way I'll have that resolve...... Odd the way clinics differ with their advice, mine says I can have sex (and baths!) as much as I jolly well please. Needless to say I have done neither.

The strange smelling teabag sounds positive - I doubt it _really_ smells of fish!

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Teela, Full Moon, Richmond Lass and Wizard.  Hope you're all doing ok?

Wizard, that's so weird about different clinics giving such different advice isn't it?  Just goes to show that no-one knows everything about this crazy, magical business!

I'd recommend Clearblue Digital for early testing (for those that can't wait like me!).  None of that is it or isn't it a line.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz I have a feeling the no sex rule is less about endangering the process but more about actually getting pregnant naturally and not knowing you had.  I guess that would cock things up big time for all concerned.  Me and them!  Imagine blithely announcing you have the eggs of a 26-year-old so don't worry about all that aged mother nonsense!

Not quite so important if you're using your own.  That's my take on it - anyone got a clinical answer?!

They did say don't bathe or swim for a couple of days but no more than that.  

Wiz perhaps you and I - and any other 2ww-ers - can harness the natural energy we're producing and link up to the national grid?  We might be able to power a small country.

I thought I might be tempted the other day to test but since then I've actually gone the other way and I'm now scared of doing the test for what it might say.

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there RL, I think it might be to do with the risk of infection.  Afterall we have had our cervix(es?) opened up a bit to let the catheter in and this might take a while to completely seal again (or whatever it does!).

I do admire you for not testing yet.  It just comes over me as a sort of compulsion that I can't resist or distraction myself away from sufficiently.  Did another one tonight!  That's 3 and there's still another 3 days until OTD which was 18th July.


Love and hugs and lots of   to all 2ww, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

RichmondLass said:


> Wiz perhaps you and I - and any other 2ww-ers - can harness the natural energy we're producing and link up to the national grid? We might be able to power a small country.


Yes we could have our very own wind farm! And use the profits to fund treatment


----------



## laurainhk

FELIX,
CONGRATULATIONS!

I have more or less the same symptoms as everybody else, minus the olfactory hallucination.

Marek (Reprofit) said i can test on the 25th, but 12 days after FET seems like a very long time. I am a bit confused...if the embryo was already 5 days old when they froze it, that means waiting 17 days after conception, if i had a natural cycle instead of FET.

Felix, how early did you test?


----------



## RichmondLass

Just been having a nose round the main 2ww threads and found one I had to read immediately as it has happened to me!

It asked if you felt extra frisky during the 2ww or had had a big 'O' (non-single ladies are so discreet!) during your sleep.  Well that's been me last couple of days.  Having had very little in the way of libido this year last few weeks have definitely felt better and last 24 hours has shot through roof.  Could be AF on her way I suppose...

But many respondents had gone on to have a BFP!

Can anyone else relate to this?

RLx


----------



## Felix42

Got to second that one RL. I think its something to do with things getting a bit swollen & extra sensitive down there. Mind you I'm still not overly convinced its a good idea. 

LaurainHK, I think they say 12 days so that when you do test it should be the true result. If you test earlier of course it could be a false negative and that can be upsetting. 

I tested shamelessly earl, which I agree isn't for everyone. It can be dispiriting to get negatives when they just haven't had chance to become positives yet and of course it is pointless expense really!

Good luck with staying strong and lots of  to all other 2ww-ers too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

I feel frisky all the time  
xx


----------



## Felix42

That's got to be a good sign - 2ww or not! Lots of healthy hormones buzzing around 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

hmmm they also reckon that as the uterus contracts during orgasm it's not a good idea...it's a wonder anyone ever gets born from natural conception innit?


RLx


----------



## wizard

Let's face it RL, when ever a woman has any fun it's always a bad idea!  Alternatively I have been told that orgasms encourages blood to the uterus which is good for the embryo(s!) so perhaps I'll stick with that   

Wizard x


----------



## hopehopehope

I feel frisky all the time too!!!!            

i reckon that it improves blood flow and is totally natural, could even squeeze an embryo into a nice little crevice helping it to implant...... 

another 10 days to go till i'm on the 2ww again.

Good luck to everyone in the meantime


----------



## Felix42

& when they are firmly established they catch an endorphin rush too which is very good for them!

Richmond Lass, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's test. 

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

RL - didn't realise it was tomorrow, how time flies!

Those of us up in Scotland will be anxiously awaiting your news and wishing you well.....  

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

RL, I'm not at all religious but I'll come to praying as close as I ever will that you get a BFP tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you    

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Good luck RL for tomorrow.    for good news

Sunny xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

RL, sending you lots of   and   for tomorrow, good luck!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## starbuck

Well am offically on the 2ww now.  Good to see so many others here - lets hope we all get good news.

Good luck for tomorrow RL.


----------



## Felix42

Congrats on being PUPO Starbuck.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## laurainhk

RL, best of luck tomorrow.
I am sending you some positive vibes from Brno, where every other woman around me is pregnant. Today i counted 5 on the tram!

As to orgasms, i heard they are good for implantation. A fertility clinic in Mumbai run by dr. Malpani actually advises women to have sex after IVF. It's all spelled out on their website!

Maybe, deep down, Czech doctors are still influenced by the Catholic church...


----------



## RichmondLass

Thank you sooooooo sooooooo much ladies for your kind words and wishes.  All of you.  I am very nervous about testing tomorrow.  I've had a very strenous, sweaty and tiring day running a sports and social evening!  Am totally shattered.  So hopefully haven't done myself any harm.  If they haven't bloody well implanted by now they never will.

Will post after testing either way tomorrow.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Starbuck - how quickly everything's happened for you!  Lots of luck and  congrats b eing PUPO!


RLxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL good luck hun really hoping that this is this the one l x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck RL!

Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

A woman (another FFer) who was at Institute Marques the same day as me and had double donor has just tested positive!!!! She's naughtily done it early.  She messaged me on here a few days ago asking if I was the person she'd seen at the clinic and I remembered seeing her.  

Anyway, her symptoms have been totally different to mine and while I know everyone's different, I'm thinking maybe this hasn't worked for me this time.  I'm going to resist testing til the morning anyhow - I'm so in need of a night's sleep and I probably won't sleep if I test negative.

Gawd......

Thanks for sending me positives though ladies

RLxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Up the duff!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations RL that's brilliant news yay x x x x  x


----------



## Teela

Fantastic way to go RL       
       

Have a great day and I hope the luck flows to the others on 2WW.

Teela
xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*RL* Said it on the Abroadies thread but will say it here again, amazing news 

Sarah xx


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats RL . great news to wake up to
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yeah   RL congratulations  so thrilled for you- wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy with your baby/babies!!! 

L x


----------



## laurainhk

Fantastic news!!!!!!!
I am very happy for you.   

It means that some running is actually beneficial...
Enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Papillon

RL, congratulations. I am so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sunny, mini minx, lulumead, OneStep Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Indekiwi, everything is now fine. Dr. Tasos knew how to do his job. I hope that time flies by...

Wishing everyone on 2WW best of baby dust. 

Papillon


----------



## lulumead

great news RL     

xx


----------



## Damelottie

OMG RL - so so thrilled for you. Many many congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wizard

RL you star.  Brilliant brilliant brilliant! So very pleased for you it's fantastic    

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong

RL I am so so happy for you!!!           I seriously have a big grin on my face!!!  

I hope that the rest of you on 2ww get the same result!!  

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

RL - huge congratulations from the Scotland posse! We are heading to Edinburgh for lunch - we'll raise a glass for you


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Congratulations RL - wonderful to hear your good news. 
                 
OneStep


----------



## RedRose

Huge congratulations RL           , great news, I am still predicting a run of BFPs on the singles thread  . 
              love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Whoopee - congratulations RL - you must be on       Enjoy your pregnancy  

Lol
M x


----------



## Felix42

RL, that's brilliant news!!! Congratulations. Wishing you a happy, healthy 8 ish months ahead. 

Wishing all the remaining 2ww lots of sticky  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

RL, woohooo!!!! I am so so pleased for you    .  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months

Sunny xx


----------



## Mifi

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy RL I am sooooooooooo happy for you that really is great news   hopefully it is the 1st of many BFP   

          

Lots of      to all my fellow 2WWers  

Happy weekend all   I'm so glad its Friday as I am wacked!! Looking forward to a relaxing weekend hopefully in the sun   so I hope the weather improves here as its been pouring all day   

I'm feeling ok although I have had a few dragging pains down there but    its not AF as way too early   I guess i am now 4dpo as trigger was Monday at 12 so its also too early for implantation pain so god knows what these pains are about    I am doing my best not to obsess about these symptoms  but its pretty unavoidable as each time I feel them I feel excited  its a BFP and also scared its AF prep pain    and so the madness begins!  

How is everyone else doing   

 FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wizard

FM, I'm equivalent of 10dpo and going steadily insane



<=      

Praying your pains are a good sign.

Wizard x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Wizard, I really hope this will be the 1 for both of us     wishing you a stress free weekend and rest of 2WW


----------



## hopehopehope

Richmond Lass - major congratulations!!!!! am sOOOOOOOOOOOo pleased for you!!!                               

Fm - hang on in there girl, nothing you can do to change what's going to happen so try not to stress (she says!!!)


xoxo


----------



## winky77

RL.....congrats from me too!!  We toasted you yesterday ....!!!  

..Winky


----------



## starbuck

RL - what excellent news - you must be thrilled.  Congrats.  

Starbuck


----------



## some1

Richmond Lass - fantastic news ! CONGRATULATIONS !!!    

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

RL, congratulations!!! That's fantastic news  . Wishng you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Alison, welcome to our thread and congratulations for telling your parents about your plans.  That's so good to hear that they took it so well.  Hope it goes as well with your brothers but remember it's more about you than what others think so don't get too worried about reactions if you can help it.

Look forward to getting to know you better.  Have you seen the Welcome Newbies thread at the top of the Single Women pages?  If not, that can be a good place to start to introduce yourself and start getting to know us - we're a friendly and very supportive bunch.  I don't know where I'd be without with my lovely FF.  

Good luck and hope your journey to your dreams is as smooth as possible.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Teela

Hi to all my fellow 2 WW's - how are we all doing?  

Im having some mild AF cramps, and I am sure my boobettes are a size bigger, and hell they are sore,,, 
Trying not to read much into every little twinge but difficult not to hey?

Anyway I need to crack on today with my assignment, so laters....
To all of you     

Teela
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM how are you doing hun?  Hope 2WW isn't driving you too      

Wizard how's it going?  Has the madness set in    

Teela hope you're little twinges are a good sign    

I thought I'd posted congratulations to RL but couldn't see it so HUGE CONGRATULATIONS RL!!  

Laura & Starbuck sending you both lots of luck too      

Thinking of you all,
Jovi x


----------



## wizard

Hi Jovi, thanks for asking, I've been mad since about 3dpt i.e. last Monday!  And as usual I have been serial testing for the past few days - and it's BFN.  I'm now equivalent of 12dpo so I don't hold out much hope it will change and I've started spotting.  Sigh.

Starbuck, FM, Laura and Teela, hope you're all doing well and have more discipline than me!

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi

*BELATED CONGRATULATIONS, RICHMOND LASS - WAS THE VERY BEST NEWS TO HEAR IN SCOTLAND THIS WEEKEND!!! Fingers crossed that the next nine months are blissfully free of stress. *


----------



## laurainhk

i am still travelling, currently in Budapest...yesterday i was on the train from  Bratislava, and since i wasn't busy, i started to feel very anxious....i felt butterflies in my stomach, the kind you feel before an important date! Travelling to new places helps, because i have so many practical things to sort out, where to sleep, where to eat etc. i cannot focus on every little twinge in my belly...but when i go to bed at night i feel scared about the approaching test. 

Holding on, but just about.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Laura - the 2WW is truly a horrible thing....
Hope you are managing to enjoy your travels though, and good luck for test day  

Good luck to the others currently 'in waiting' too
Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hang in there Wizard - let's hope that it's just too early...     

Good luck FM - hope you survive the rest of the 2ww ok.      

Teela, Laura and Starbuck - good luck to you all    

Sorry if I've missed anyone  - hope you're all doing well  
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## wizard

Thanks OneStep.  Still negative though, 13dpo.  Already planning the next cycle.....

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - hoping you are wrong hun    but good you have a back up plan just in case. Take care  

Teela, Laura, Starbuck and FM - hope you are not going too  

Lol
M x


----------



## starbuck

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are wrong Wizard.  

Hope the rest of the 2ww ladies are doing ok.  I'm alright at the moment but it seems like such a long time to wait.  Testing early is seeming very tempting.  I'm sure some clinics say 2 weeks and not 16 days.

Starbuck.


----------



## RichmondLass

hello lovely ladies - been a bit busy over weekend and have friend staying tonight so not been online much or for long, sorry.

However, been having period-like pains and started spotting this evening - a small bit of brown and a bit of fresher, red blood.  

How worried do you think I should be? It could be the triplets bedding in of course...

RLxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wizard, I so so hope that you are wrong and you have a late implanter there.  I still have my fingers crossed for you and hope that you get the good news that you deserve.  Stay strong Wiz   

Good luck to all the other 2WW's

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## wizard

Thanks sunnygirl, but my period is here in full flow and BFN to boot so it's a definite no for me this cycle    

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

So sorry wizard   x


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz I am so, so sorry my darling.  How awful for you.  take care of yourself now so you are strong for next time round.

RLxx


----------



## Papillon

Wizard, I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Take care.

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - so so sorry honey          
You take care - thinking of you x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, so very sad to hear that AF has rocked up.    

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Wiz...sorry it didn't work this time.    

xx


----------



## bingbong

So sorry to hear that Wizard  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

So sorry Wizard    take it easy on yourself   

RL I hope things settledown for you    if it continues perhaps speak to your clinic for advice - when I had those problems I had a blood test which showed my progesterone levels weren't high enough so I was moved to Gestone injections.

I am drastically counting down the days to test, only a week to go!!   and OMG are my (.) (.) sore and as you do in the 2WW I constantly flip between I am pg and then oh no im not   I do not get sore (.)(.) usually before AF but I had them in the last 2WW even though it was a BFN, so I can only assume I am getting them due to the drugs I had - but I am pretty sure this month they a more sore and notice them frequently in the day - so I have no idea what to believe   Is it normal to have such sore (.)(.) this early on  

Hows everyone else doing 

 from FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## winky77

Wizard.....I am so sorry chuck....it's so not fair....good luck with next steps..


----------



## some1

Wizard - so sorry to hear that you had a BFN  

Some1

xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wizard, I'm so sad to hear that it has not worked this time.  I was really hoping for good news for you this time around.  Be kind to yourself    

Sunny xx


----------



## Felix42

Wizard, so very sorry hun.  This whole thing is so cruel. Hope you are pampering yourself & taking things easy. 

RL, have you been in touch with your clinic doctor. I would imagine they'll suggest upping progesterone as FM suggests. Hope things calm down hun.  

Love & hugs to all 2ww. Hope madness stays away til you get your BFP! Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Hi Wizard

Really sorry to hear that it hasn't worked.  Take care of yourself.

Starbuck


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard, 

So sorry to hear of your BFN. It's crap isn't it? Hope you are bearing up OK, take care of yourself,

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Wizard - so sorry to read your news. Give yourself time to grieve this cycle - be gentle with yourself.    

FM - all these symptoms are so hard to decipher and we're all different.  Wishing you lots of luck and patience as you face the last few days of your countdown     

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Candee

Wizard I am so sorry it didn't work this time   
Candee
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jaxxs

goodluck everyone I am also a 2ww single lady using DE/DS. 
Jaxxs


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Jaxxs good luck for 2WW


----------



## indekiwi

Just thought I'd pop in and wish everyone luck on their TWW.  Jaxxs, welcome aboard the singles boards.

  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hello jaxxs, good luck on the 2WW.
x

Hope everyone else doing ok.
x


----------



## wizard

Thank you all for your commiserations and kind wishes.  It it so good to know that you are there and understand this journey.

Jaxxs welcome to the 2ww and good luck.  Starbuck, Teela, Laurainhk and FM, hope you're hanging in there   

Wizard x


----------



## laurainhk

Wizard,
so sorry for your BFN. I know how hard it is. Think of it as a  disappointment but not a defeat 

I was naughty and tested two days earlier than the date set by Reprofit.
The result is negative. Now i am a bit confused because i start to get a lot of nausea. Is it caused by the fertility drugs or should i test again on the 25th?

Has anybody had a BFN two days before a BFP?
I have no high hopes now, but am honestly puzzled by the nausea


----------



## wizard

Laura you must test again on the 25th, it's still possible to get a BFP.  There is a reason they give you an OTD, which is about giving the embies enough time to implant and then start releasing the HCG which is picked up in the blood stream a few days later.  Not that I wait until OTD to test, I am too naughty but that doesn't mean you can't get a positive after a negative.  I don't know what drungs you're on but we all respond differently so the nausea could be down to that.  But fingers crossed it's just taking a while longer for you little ones to bed in, I sending you lots of    and  

Wizard x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome. I am due to HPT next thursday...hoping, hoping, hoping,  
Jaxxs


----------



## starbuck

Good luck Jaxxs.  My OTD is 2 days after yours.

Laura - fingers crossed that you have just tested too early.

Starbuck


----------



## madmisti

Laura - definitely test again on OTD and do NOT stop drugs until you are absolutely certain it is BFN. Also, just a thought, but you may want to stay on the drugs until you are home because as soon as you stop them, AF arrives - and it can be very heavy after all the drugs for lining etc. But hoping that things turn around and you get a BFP   

Welcome Jaxx   Halfway though 2WW! Hope next week flies by and you get a BFP at the end   


Good luck to rest of 2WW'ers   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Jaxx, good luck Starbuck!

RLxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Wizard, sending you belated hugs, very sorry it was a BFN this time, you deserved some luck this cycle  .

    RL, I hope the bleeding has stopped, I agree with the others that contacting your clinic about upping the progesterone is a good idea and it also makes you feel that you are doing something to help.  Hopefully it is just the embies settling in for the long haul  .

    Laura, I have read on here of BFNs at your stage becoming BFPs after a few more days, there's always hope, every pregnancy is different.  Hope it turns around for you.

    FM, the sore (.)(.)s sound hopeful   .  Mine swelled up and were sore 4 days after conception with my first pregnancy.  I knew something was up as I never had this before ( though get it now before AF ), so definitely possible that there is something going on for you.  

    Welcome Jaxx and the best of luck for your 2nd half of the 2ww.  Starbuck and Teela, hope you are not going too crazy and keeping everything crossed for you,
    love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## laurainhk

Misti,
thanks for the encouragement and tip, even if i test negative on the 25th, i will take the hormones till the 26th, the day i arrive in Italy...i dread the idea of period pain and heavy flow on a long train journey + flight.

Good luck to the girls waiting for their BFP!


----------



## Teela

Hi all on 2WW been off line for a few days - damn computer!!

Not going to mad [well no more than normal] 4 days til test date if the dreaded AF does not turn up.
Hope everyone else on 2WW is doing ok and  for the row of BFP's for all.
Off to the IOW tomorrow for a long weekend, unfortunately alcohol free 
So hopefully when I return you will all have some news.

Bfn
Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Laura with both my pg I had BFN result before the BFP I now will never truely believe a BFN until AF arrivesor is confirmed by a blood test. I do hope the results turns around for you   

Rosi I do hope you are right and something positive is brewing inside  

I still have sore (.) (.) although they arent as fierce as they have been but they are still sore. I will be very frustrated if this tx ends with a BFN as the symptoms I have had to endure extreme tiredness, waves of nausea and (.)(.) just don't seem fair and my body is playing tricks on me as I do not get this before AF   well not usually 

Oh well I guess I am that bit closer to test day   4 days to go!! By the way Boots have buy one get one free on First Response Pg Tests at the mo  

      to all my fellow 2WWers


----------



## Felix42

Laura, wishing you lots of   for OTD.  BFNs can certainly turn into BFPs if it's a late implanter.

Starbuck and Jaxxs, hope you're both hanging in there! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks for all the good wishes and welcomes, My boobs are also very sore and growing by the day, I also have fierce carb cravings, am hoping they are a good sign, thought it was too early to be having these pos signs but you have given me hope Rosi...thanks.
I am just doing what everyone else is doing waiting and hoping ( and chatting to my dear little embies as ofen as possible...giving every reason to stay)....best wishes everyone


----------



## starbuck

Good luck for your test tomorrow Laura.

I'm glad its only a week to go now for me.  I really need an injection of PMA as mine seems to have gone missing over the last few days.  I think the lack of my usual exercise (I cycle a very easy 5 miles a day to work and swim once a week)  and the drugs are not helping at all.    Hopefully will improve over the weekend as I have friends staying tomorrow night and they should cheer me up.    

Hope the rest of you are managing to stay more positive.  Teela have a great w/e in IOW.  

Starbuck


----------



## RichmondLass

Laura lots of luck!  Wishing you and the our other two week waiter gals all the best xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to wish all on the 2ww bucket fulls of     and                 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone on a 2ww the best of luck for testing   



Bingbong x


----------



## laurainhk

thanks for the well wishes! 
my OTD is tomorrow and i am so scared to test...

Boobs are sore, but it could be the meds, cervix is soft and high, nausea comes and goes, and have no PMS, also my skin is very dry, which is unusual before AF. I have a lot  of good symptoms, but a symptom is not as reliable as a test result.

If i were to believe symptoms i would have dozens of children by now


----------



## RichmondLass

ok I am going to sound like a right amateur now but, LiHK, how can you tell you cervix is soft and high?

RLx


----------



## laurainhk

i have to touch it everyday to put utrogestan there... they say that when you are pregnant the cervix is soft and high. It should be so high that you almost cannot reach it with your middle finger, and soft like your lips. 

It's not the most reliable sign of pregnancy...unless you are very familiar with your cervix


----------



## RichmondLass

well you lelarn something every day.  I'm shoving the stuff up there - two of 'em - three times a day and not aware I'm feeling anything!  Not aware I've ever felt anything!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura  for tomorrow
L x


----------



## laurainhk

Today it was my OTD, and am sorry to report that the test was negative. 
The HPT i took two days ago was also negative, so i was somewhat prepared for the worst.

This time it didn't work....but I am already planning to go back and get the remaining embryo transferred, possibly in November if my cycle gets back to normal and Stepan can accomodate me.

Disappointed but not defeated!

Good luck to all the girls waiting to test.


----------



## Felix42

I love your phrase Disappointed but not defeated Laura. That's the spirit! So sorry it was not to be this time but  for November. Take care of yourself and treat yourself gently after this sad result. 

 to all other 2ww-ers. Hope you're keeping sane. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Laura sorry to hear that you didn't get the result that you were so hoping for.  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Laura im so sorry this wasn't the one for you   well done for getting straight back in there with your next tx plans    take it easy   

How are the other 2WWers going   - there are so many of us  

Not long for me now as OTD on Tuesday but I will probably test on Monday as experience in the past has shown 1 day early is ok but 2 days early is a BFN even if it may be a BFP. I'm a lot less positive than I was as I just feel that AF will arrive anytime from now - put it this way if its a BFP next week it will be a huge shock but knowing what it feels like to be pg I kinda just know it hasn't worked   very frustrating considering the awful symptoms I have endured the last few days   at one stage I could bearly put on a bra as my (.) (.) were so sore!

Happy weekend all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Papillon

Laura, I´m so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Take care of yourself.

Big Big Hugs  

Papillon


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, I am having a bad day today, went to my lovely accupuncturist last night and she seemed very optimistic, said my pulse was good and walked home feeling great. Went to the loo and saw a brownish disharge when I wiped. My heart sank, got very tearful as thought AF was on the way, slept badly last night, no sign of discharge today. have frantically phoned my clinic,but as they said could be a good sign, could be a bad sign or could have no significance what so ever.
I think the second week of waiting is much harder than the first.
Maybe I got my hopes up too high yesterday.
But will still keep chatting to my embies.
Jaxxs


----------



## madmisti

Laura - so sorry hun    Hope all will work out for you try again in November    Enjoy the rest of your travels!

FM -hmmm, I know a certain someone who visited me on 2WW, was convinced would be BFN, had BFN on pee stick on morning of OTD and  BFP on blood test same afternoon. So, I STILL have PMA for that same certain someone to get  BFP!!    

Starbuck- hope you have rediscovered some PMA  . TBH, I find that nearer OTD gets in 2WW, less PMA I have - think it is a sort of protective mechanism against disappointment. And your levels of PMA have no influence on result   So, sending some PMA your way - and hope you have a nice weekend with your friends   

Jaxxz- so hard when you get any kind of bleed in 2WW, but brown is usually not as bad as fresh ( though many women get either or both for weeks into a successful pregnacy). So, don't give up hun. And you are right, second week is much harder than first! Hope you have nice plans for the w/e to help  distract you 


Good luck to everyone else on 2WW   
Lol
Misti xx


----------



## jaxxs

thanks Misti, am trying to keep my mind busy today and have decided to book in a manicure for tomorrow.
fingers crossed           
Jaxxs


----------



## Damelottie

Jaxxz - hang on in there xxx


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks Ladylotti, I guess we can just deal with one sign/symptom at a time.....5 days to go to HPT  
Jaxxs


----------



## Damelottie

Its so hard. I think all my 2ww were different. I had so many symptoms on one, including a reiki women telling me I was def pg.then on the BFP cycle I don't remember anything really xxxxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Jaxxz -manicure sounds like a nice treat - but might be easier if you uncross your fingers during it  

M x


----------



## wizard

Laura I'm really sorry it was a BFN this time     Good to hear you have plans and wishing you heaps of luck next time.

Jaxxs the 2ww is such an ordeal isn't it?  Got everything crossed for you.

FM, Teela, Starbuck   

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, sorry that it was a BFN for you this time  . Glad that you have plan B in place already 

Sending lots of    to all other 2wwers

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Misti - your right   Its not over until the witch appears  Im very happy to say so far so good and still no AF and no more cramps   

    

to the 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## starbuck

Sorry to hear you had a BFN Laura - have got my fingers crossed that it works for you next time.

Jaxxz - hopefully you have got implantation bleeding - so I would read this as a good sign.

FM - good luck for your test.  

Misti - thanks for the PMA - am feeling much better now.  

Is it standard for testing to be 16days after IUI?  I was thinking about testing on day 14.... that's not so far away


----------



## Mifi

Starbuck I always test on day 14 and have had a BFP from day 13 before - my clinic's advice is if AF hasn't arrived by your due date then test - good theory that is if you can last that long


----------



## Damelottie

I always test on the date given by clinic. I don't believe any results before then. I always assume there is a good reason for giving the dates they do xxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Laura, so sorry to read your news.  

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Bad news i'm afraid I won't be the third BFP     The witch has arrived and early so yet again I didn't even make it to test day   I'm absolutely gutted right now     angry and hurting!! 

    for all 2WWers we need more BFP on here!!!!!!

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Many thanks Fraggles and welcome to FF - hope to see you on the 2WW list soon and even better with a BFP   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

Oh FM - I'm so so sorry


----------



## Mifi

Thanks LL    not long now till little Alfie is here im so excited for you    take care xxx


----------



## madmisti

FM - have texted you but so sorry hun    

Lol
M x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM I am so sorry to hear your sad news.
L x


----------



## Papillon

FM, so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Papillon


----------



## OneStepAtATime

FM - I'm so sorry it didn't work this time. I'm thinking of you.    
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - sorry to hear it was a negative for you...  

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*FM* So sorry hun, take care of yourself over the next few days 

Sarah x x


----------



## wizard

Oh FM I was so hoping it would be a good outcome for your this month and I'm so sorry.  Take good care of yourself.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

Laura and FM      

Sorry to hear not this time.      for the next go.

xxx


----------



## bingbong

FM I'm so sorry to read your news  

  for everyone else on a 2ww


Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM and Laurahk      so so sorry honey's x x


----------



## Teela

So sorry FM and Laura to hear your news on my return from the IOW.

Sorry to say I do not bring any smilie news either. AF was due today but decided
to show on friday [on the ferry!] - lovely!! 
never showed early before [3 days] and my it has been really heavy for two days and then almost
disappeared!? Disappointed but philosophical about moving to the next treatment. Just a question
though as I am new to IUI, should I still test or is AF showing a definite BFN? I will ring the clinic
tomorrow but would appreciate your expertise.

thanks
Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Teela

really sorry to hear news. I think this process can really begin to mess with cycles, even when been regular in the past. I think its probably always worth a test, strange things can happen with pregnancy, and people have been known to bleed alot and still be pregnant, might be worth it for piece of mind.

Its a tough old process so be kind to yourself.   
xx


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks Mistimop,starbuck and wizard for your wishes advice and jokes  (misti). am still worrying over brown discharge but am now determined to calm down and see it as a positive sign as all this anxiety isnt good for anyone. 
sorry to hear your BFN full moon , thinking of you 
I am now 3 days away from test day......am going to try to stay busy between now and then....cant bare it...so hard....     
Jaxxs


----------



## indekiwi

FM, Teela, lots of          coming your respective ways.  So sorry to read your news.

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM and Teela, so sorry to read that it hasn't worked for you both. Thinking of you, be good to yourselves   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      FM, so sorry  , it's so hard to keep going, are you going to try again this month or have a break?  Hope the next one will be the one.

      Teela, so sorry as well, but probably worth testing just in case for your own peace of mind  .

      Love to everyone else about to join the 2ww and those waiting to test, Rosi.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Laura, FM and Teela, so sorry to hear your news    

Sunny xx


----------



## RichmondLass

so sorry about the BFNs ladies, really am  xx


----------



## Felix42

FM and Teela, I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news.    and  for happier news when you are ready to try again. 

 to our remaining 2ww-ers. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts they are very much appreciated    I am feeling ok but not great as I still have sore (.)(.) and I have had the period from hell as had to take pain killers all day and will probably have to continue all night!! It really is a nasty one   all in all it has been a very emotionally and physically draining few days   and I will be glad to feel normal for a while once my symptoms eventually disappear. Next try wont be until October   my clinic is now closed for August so the staff can take their holidays this also includes the first week of September so unless AF is late I wont be able to have a day 3 baseline so that means a 2 month break at least   completely gutting when I just want to get on with this without prolonging the agony but there is nothing I can do but accept it  

Hugs to all    


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela - so sorry my heart goes out to you
L x


----------



## madmisti

Teela - so srry hun. Always so hard  

I am going away tomorrow for a few days and won't be online so just wanted to wish Starbuck and Jaxx ( and any other 2WW'ers I have missed  ) all the very best for test day     

Take care
Lol
Misti xx


----------



## starbuck

FM and Teela - really sorry to hear your news.  I hope you are both feeling better soon.  FM sorry to hear you will also have long wait until your next try - hope you can take the opportunity to do something you can't usually do whilst tx.  Take care.

Jaxxs - good luck for your test. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## wizard

FM have you thought of delaying your period at all so you can cycle in September?

Teela I'm so very sorry it was BFN, but also glad that you're taking a philosophical approach and thinking of next steps.  Take good care of yourself though  

Jaxxs how are are you?  Well done for holding out, it's mind boggling, the 2ww....

Starbuck when is your OTD?  Not long now I think, hope you're ok too.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry to hear of the BFN Teela. Take care of yourself.    

Good luck to those still waiting     
OneStep


----------



## starbuck

Wizard my OTD is Saturday (day 16) but I will test on Thursday too.    Jaxxs is your test date Thurs?


----------



## kyracallum

Hi all so sorry i havent replied recently been on 2ww have been pretty busy this time round, goodluck to all the 2ww  congratulations to all the   and big  to all the  . Still waiting test date is tomorrow and as yet no aunt flo  take care everyone thinking of you all xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for all your replies and support.

Been in touch with clinic today and a little disappointed they have no wrigglies for this cycle.
They are hopeful of matching me for the next one.... I just want to get on though, so frustrating, patience
has never been a strong quality of mine  
I have been thinking of importing, I have previously looked into ESB just thought the pregnancy slot rather
pricey?! Also heard of Xytec, who would you ladies suggest as the better? Also If I imported say 3 straws
what would the price be inc shipping etc.
Good luck to the ladies testing this week, Starbuck, Krycallum, Jaxxs.  

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Teela I have heard really good things about xytex, I can't remember the price but Jovigirl just imported, if you look at the IUI thread she tells me how much it cost, unfortunately I have already forgotten!   I'm sorry that you are needing to have another cycle  

    to those who are soon to test  

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Teela

I have just imported some   from Xytex - very very happy with support from them. You have to have ID disclosure samples to comply with HFEA regs if having treatment in UK - so cost was $485 per vial (about £300 depending on exchange rate) and about £500 for transport - but I shared my shipping with 4 others awaiting treatment at my clinic which brought the costs down.

Good luck
      Krissi  x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi ladies, thanks so much for your positive messages Mistimop, starbuck, wizard and Teela. Teela sorry about your result, I have imported from Xytex...I have been really happy with their support, they are very friendly and go out of their way to be helpful. Cost was ok too especially if you can share the shipping costs.
I am still on brown discharge watch, got a bit heavier this morning and is now spotting, this is often how AF starts for me so my anxiety levels are high...test day on Thursday...same as starbuck I think..hopefully we  will be celebrating together. I keep reminding myself that the clinic told me that my chance of success is 71 percent, as I used DE...that has been my mantra today 71 percent, 71 percent         I am sure my embies are hanging in there.
Spent the day with friends who dont know I am IVFing it was great to get my mind off it all for an afternoon and talk about other things.
My clinic now has me using cyclogest three times a day...had to sneak off to insert the little ... while all my lady friends were chatting over coffee...not pleasant in cafe toilets....oh well only two days to go until test day.....
Hope your all doing well. 
Jaxxs


----------



## jaxxs

last day of waiting.......am going truely crazy       ...each day of waiting gets harder, had some bright red spotting this morning....felt sick...has settled back to a brownish red now. so so so want a pos result. trying to stay calm, but crying one minute, shaky the next and then calm down a bit..then it starts all over again.      .
I just need to stay calm until tomorrow.
Jaxxs


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Jaxxs loads of luck for tomorrow       

Teela, Xytex were great    PM me if you have any questions, happy to help.  They do not charge the pregnancy slot fee thing that ESB do.

Kyracallum was it testing for you today?    

FM    My clinic is also closed until 7th Sept.  Hope you're looking after yourself  

Hugs all round
Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck to the ladies testin tomorrow - Jaxx, starbuck?? - i have a scan at 7.30am tomorrow to make sure little Inez and Miguel are still in there and haven't  tumbled out during my week of slobbing infront of Big Brother.  Slight bit of spotting again last night so nothing for certain.

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL hope that the scan goes well and you see your LO (s) tomorrow is this7 weeks?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

best of luck for tomorrow RL, hope it's all good news.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

not sure actually - ET was 03 July so no.  It is about two weeks after OTD.    They said if I was lucky I might see a heartbeat! or two...can't help thinking that either Concepcion or Jose has departed due to that spotting last week.

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

RL I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning       

 everyone else too  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good luck to those testing tomorrow   

RL, good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

to those testing (and RL scanning) tomorrow.       

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Jaxxs and Starbuck      

Thinking of you both.

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

Jaxxs - Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jaxxs and STarbuck 

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jaxx and Starbuck      

So sorry to read about the BFN's  

Big hugs mini x


----------



## starbuck

Always knew it would be a long shot for it to work first time so not surprised that it hasn't.  BFN on test and AF has arrived too - but at least that means no waiting for the next cycle.  I got my next baseline scan tomorrow.  Dissappointed but ready for my next try. 

Jaxxs & Kyracallum good luck for your tests.  RL hope the scan went well.

Starbuck


----------



## wizard

Starbuck I'm so sorry it didn't work this time, but at least with IUIs you're straight on to the next one when it doesn't work so onwards and upwards.  Everything crossed for this one

Wizard x


----------



## Sima

Starbuck   Good luck for the next go,

Good luck to all the other testers out there.


----------



## jaxxs

Thankyou all for all your well wishes, tested at six this morning, thought as I headed for the toilet...here we go again, I know what one line looks like.....nearly fell off the loo when 2 lines appeared on HPT straight away ...........OMG!!       
I am beyond happy, trying to take it all in.........you have all been so supportive...thanks so much
Jaxxs


----------



## jaxxs

Starbuck ,sorry about your bfn, love your atttitude though, keep trying I am living proof that I does eventually happen
Jaxxs


----------



## Papillon

Teela and Starbuck, so sorry to read that it hasn't worked for you both.  

Jaxxs, congratulations on your BFP. I´m very happy for you.  

Papillon


----------



## wizard

Jaxxs hurrah!      So pleased for you and well done.  

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi

to JAXXS!!!!! What fantastic news!!!    that you have a trouble free nine months in front of you.                                      

A-Mx


----------



## starbuck

Thanks for your well wishes everyone.

Excellent news on your BFP Jaxxs - I'm really pleased for you.

Starbuck


----------



## indekiwi

Starbuck,       .  So sorry it didn't work this time for you.  

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hey Jaxxxx - way to go!!! Another DD success!!!  whoopeeeee


----------



## bingbong

Starbuck I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn  

Jaxxs big congrats to you! Pleased that you managed to stay on the toilet and not fall off   Here's hoping that you have a stress free 9 months  

RL, loving your scan pic  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck, so sorry to read that it hasn't worked for you this time  . Good that you can go again straight away  

Jaxxs, fantastic news, congratulations  !! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Jaxxs     

So sorry Starbuck    - wishing you well for this cycle   

Krissi  x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs starbuck...glad to hear you are going again. lots of     for the next go.

Jaxxs...soooooo fantastic, i can see from your signature you've certainly been due some good luck. Yippeeeeeeeee    

xx


----------



## Felix42

Starbuck, so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  Wishing you lots of  for your next go. 

Jaxxs, huge congrats for your BFP!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jaxxs congratulations on your 

Starbuck so sorry hub


----------



## Teela

Way to go Jaxxs  

So sorry Starbuck and good luck for this cycle 

Teela
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

   Jaxx, massive congratulations, well done you, best wishes for a peaceful pregnancy.

    Starbuck so sorry not this time, but best of luck for your next cycle  

    RL, glad you had a good scan, take it easy.

    Well, I am here again after a "natural try"!  last weekend.  Not holding out a great deal of hope this time as for the first time ever using OPKs, I didn't detect any LH surge and temps were going up and down over the days when I should have been ovulating, CM also disappearing very early on in cycle.  Think may be down to a stressful week thinking I was about to have to buy a new car, the expense of which I could really do without at mo.  Feel I am going to need more help to get pregnant than the assistance of the ex! Does anyone else wish that they had a sort of CCTV inside them to see what is going on?

    Good luck and     to all those about to test, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Rosi !!! What's going on - i did opk from day 9 to day 16 and no pos result  - like you, for the first time ever Now on day 19, gave up testing after day 16 as i usually ovulate/get pos test on day 12/13/14 and as bf went back to london i thought there was no point in testing as i wasn't going to 'get any', so to speak   
Tried the usual 26 times in 6 days though, but then hurt back and had to take neurofen/ paracetemol, which would have had a very bad effect on any embryo anyway.  Then to top it all passed out last Saturday. BF wont take my word for the fact that i am not pregnant and keeps harping on about 'miracle of life'  - won't listen to my sciency explanations about ovulation. I feel that after my medicated cycle everything has gone haywire. Though i am just unbelievably gratefull to be able to try without all the clinic hassle for a while. 


Jaxxs           am so pleased for you, definitely well deserved. Hope for a happy and succesful dpregnancy for you honey.     


Starbuck - very sorry, know how you feel, we've all been there xoxox well done for pos mental attitude, and know that we're all with you on this.         


Sorry i've been quiet for a bit everyone else. Very busy with foster kids/newly aquainted with bedroom activities - it's taking up all of my spare time!!!!

love to everyone, Jane xoxoxox


----------



## Betty-Boo

Starbuck honey       so so sorry x x



Jaxx congratulations on your BFP! x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Starbuck - very sorry to hear it wasn't first time lucky for you. But great that you can get going again straight away...

Jaxx - that is fantastic news. You've been through so much so this is just brilliant - wishing you all the best for the coming months

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Starbuck - sorry it didn't work this time.    

Jaxx - wonderful news! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy    

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, am still on cloud nine   
Thanks for all your well wishes, I have been very touched by all the care and support from all my fellow 2ww ladies. 
I am now on my next 2ww for my first scan......am very excited to find out how many babies I have in my tummy.
I will keep popping in to see how u are all going.

fairy dust to you all
Love jaxxs


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Coco, I THINK Hope wasn't speaking literally!  That is way beyond the call of duty, Hope, but then you are very loved up, so perhaps you were!  
      Parallel lives again, Hope with no LH surge detected for both of us  .  However doesn't necessarily mean we didn't ovulate so fingers crossed for you.  I am waiting for the day that you post that you have won the lottery as I will then expect a win too.

      Please mods, I have noticed my bubbles have changed to 18!  Any chance of bursting one to go back to 17?  
                  to everyone on this thread, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

no!! not 26 in 6 days!!! just 2 or 3 times a day that's all!!! 'did it' on days 7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16 - usually ovulate around days 12 -16 so fingers crossed BUT this cycle i have drunk/smoked (first time in 6 years - love does crazy things), taken neurofen a lot, done no excercise and lived on 4 hours sleep a night. So i'd be amazed if it worked.        

i guess i am on 2ww though - in fact - you know what i'm like for testing early - just went out and bought first response , and fully intend to use it on monday!!!!!  I am bonkers!!! 

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww-  arms around you all


----------



## ameliacooper

Jaxx

Huge congrats - you brave girl - praying this is your well deserved reward!

xx


----------



## winky77

Jaxx.....excellent news...am so pleased for you!!!!  


Starbuck....so sorry....glad you have a next steps plan


----------



## jaxxs

Amelia and Winky thanks for your well wishes, hope all the ladies still waiting get a BFP
  
lol Jaxxs


----------



## madmisti

Back from a few days away so apologies for belated post but wanted to say so sorry Starbuck that it was a BFN

And of course, huge congratulations to Jaxx on your BFP  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Elpida

Jaxxs - congratulations! Great news 

Starbuck - sorry it didn't work for you this time.

Can I join here again? OTD Weds 12th. I'm not sure why I've not posted about this cycle, I don't think I was very hopeful and felt like I wanted to protect myself a bit. I have been popping onto the boards and reading, but have got a little lost, so please forgive me. For a brief update I did short protocol IVF and went into Egg Collection with 11 follies, got 8 eggs, ICSI on 6 and all 6 fertilised! On day 3 (Saturday) I had 2 8 cell grade 1's put back in - the other 4 are still going (2 possible but 2 they don't hold out much hope for, can't remember the cel no and grading at the mo) and they're going to try and take them to blast and will look at them tomorrow to see if any can be frozen.

Feels so good to be PUPO again, and do get such good embies is amazing, I"m quite overwhelmed.

E xx


----------



## madmisti

Congratulations Esperanza - that all sounds very promising! Hope the 2WW flies by with a happy result at the end      Hope the others make it to freezing - but you will only need them for sibs anyway !!

M xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck esperanza.     
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza glad to hear you're PUPO, lots of luck for the 2WW    
Jovi x


----------



## Chowy

Esperanza - I am so thinking of you and really hope that this is the one.  Sorry I havent been around much for you recently but you know where I am if you need/want me.  

Chowy and Pups


----------



## Mifi

Esperanza great news your PUPO hope the 2WW flys by for you with a BFP!!!!!     

Jaxxs absolutly fab news hun   im so pleased for you     for a happy healthy pregnancy   

Hope step away from the pee sticks!!    everything crossed for you    

Starbuck so sorry hun      

Rosi      for a BFP 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sunnygirl1

Starbuck, sorry it was a BFN this time.  I'm glad you have a plan sorted out   

Jaxx, congratulations!!!  Good luck for the scan

Esperanza and Hope, Good luck on the 2WW   

Sunny xx


----------



## bingbong

Esperanza that's great that you are on a 2ww, hopefully it will go quickly and have a wonderful conclusion for you   

Hope same for you hon, sounds like you had great fun trying  

Bingbong x


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for all your lovely messages - back to work for me today. I'll be glad of the distraction and routine but hoping to take things very easily for the next week and a half. My job can be quite physical with lots of lifting but my team know I've had an 'op' and my line manager knows about the tx so I should be ok. 

E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck E really hope you have a positive result
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es honey             all the best x x x


----------



## winky77

E....well done on such a great crop of embies!!!     you get the right results this time ... 

Winky


----------



## Elpida

Thanks JJ, Mini & Winky.

The other embryos aren't suitable for freezing, but I didn't expect them to be and am so grateful for the two i have inside me that I don't mind.

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, good luck for your 2ww, hope that it flies by for you and you get a good result at the end . Sorry that your other embies weren't good enough for freezing, not that you'll need them 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

E, fantastic that you're on the 2ww again, wishing you lots of luck this cycle and hoping it's your last, until you go for the sibling anyhow.

Wizard x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Welcome back Esperanza to the 2ww, embies sound great, everything crossed for the right result at the end of it.
      Hope, how many times have you tested already  ?

      Not looking hopeful for me, I'm afraid, no signs and this along with the lack of an LH surge leads me to think this month will be a BFN  .  Bless you, whoever has bumped my bubbles up to 117, thank you very much.  Think am going to start charting again to try and get an idea of what my body is up to.  Hoping for a less stressful month next month, doesn't it always happen that other problems come along just when you want to be chilled out  !
      Hope everyone else has a stress-free month as well, love Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

some         

for those waiting


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - sorry not looking hopeful this month    At least you had fun trying    Here's hoping that everything goes according to plan next month - less stress, LH surge, great   at right time  

E - hope you're not going too  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## starbuck

Good luck to all on 2ww at the moment - I will hopefully be joining you next week.

Starbuck


----------



## Elpida

Starbuck - good that you'll be joining this thread soon.

The wait is starting to get to me a bit I think. I start of feeling so positive, I think just reaching this stage makes me feel wonderful and then the progesterone kicks in and my mood plummets. I'm now at the stage where I feel frightened to even dream and hope because I might be tempting fate. I keep imagining that positive pregnancy test and then blocking it out, too painful to even dream.

Sorry ladies - I know you all know how this feels but I just wanted to let it out a bit.

Having mentioned the evil progesterone my clinic have changed from cyclogest to .... oh god I can't remember how to spell it, not even enough of a clue to get google to help me. Starts with 'U' and is 200mg tablet given orally as HRT but used vaginally for IVF. I seem to be having fewer side effects than last time, less dizziness and nausea.

Right - cake in the oven, might bake something else.

E xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

     How is everyone doing?  I have lost track of people waiting this time.

     Hi Misty, thanks for the thoughts, hope everything is going smoothly in your countdown to the fresh cycle  , the couple in bed smiley  made me giggle, let's just say it doesn't bear much relation to the way we really are!  I am usually trying to read, sandwiched between Coco and Lily, 2 of my cats and he is usually fast asleep ( hopefully   ).  Afraid I don't match up to Hope in the enthusiasm department  .

     Still trying to make myself face up to reality and book in for an egg donation cycle.  I think I am still having trouble saying goodbye to my own eggs, although I am absolutely sure I won't care less if I have a healthy baby where it comes from.  Also don't know whether to ask ex to donate the sperm or just go for double donation.  Not sure how far he would go to help me? as far as Brno?  I don't know, although if I timed it with a beer festival or something like that, maybe he would  . 
     
      I'm hoping there is someone out there who is about to announce their BFP             
to everyone on here,  lots of love, Rosi.

Esperanza, just read your post, I know what you mean about the dread of the last few days when you feel nothing has happened  ,  but I hope that this cycle results in your dreams coming true.  More            for you.  Wish I had some cake   .


----------



## Elpida

RedRose, thank you

I may have to invite everyone from the singles board round for an afternoon of tea and cakes as I'm on my third already this afternoon and debating a fourth.


----------



## madmisti

Esperanza - mmmm, count me in ( s*d the diet!!)  Glad you have a productive way of dealing with 2WW stress. Hopefully you also have a  'bun in the oven'  

Rosi - lol    I haven't shared a bed with anyone other than my Fur Babies for a  long time - and I plan to keep it that way!!  Difficult to know what is best re sperm. I suppose you have to think through likely future scenarios - might there be problem with him wanting access in the future when maybe you are not still together etc. If this doesn't worry you, I think personally I would tell him your clock is ticking and you cannot wait and would like to giive him the opportunity to be bio dad but if not, you will go ahead with donor sprerm - you don't really have time to wait!  Good luck whatever you decide - and meanwhile enjoy the practise  

Starbuck - great you wil soon be on 2WW again - lots of luck for this one   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Elpida

Misti   @ 'Bun in the Oven' I'm starting up a food blog and had considered something like that, but thought it might be tempting fate

E x


----------



## madmisti

Esperanza - I wil be begging for baking lessons if I do have a child - I can't even make a sponge    Just hope you are not eating all your baking yourself      Food blog sounds interesting - hoping that test day shows you DO have  one in the oven and can happily use that title   

Lol
M xx


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, thanks Mistymop, Esperanza, FM and Sunny for your well wishes, I have a definite bump now.
lots of love and best wishes to all who are on the 2ww.
Thanks for all the support ladies
Jaxxs


----------



## kyracallum

Hi All sorry i havent replied since i told everyone that i was testing on the 29th but my computer crashed and i was unable to tell you that it was      i am so excited i have a scan booked on the 19th august to check everything is ok. Congratulations to all other   i am so happy for you. it doesnt feel real quite yet. Sorry to hear to all those who didnt make it this time keep going thinking of you, i feel i  have been away along time and missed so much take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations honey x x x well done you! x
That's brilliant news x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Congratulations Kyra - wonderful news    
OneStep


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations on your news, Kyra.  Sending you all the very best wishes and luck for your pregnancy. Wonderful news!

Big Big Hugs

Papillon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kyra great news congratulations
X


----------



## kyracallum

Thank you JJ1,Papillon, One Step and Mini Mix for your encouragement and congratulations thank you very much xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## wizard

Fantastic news kyracallum,  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.   

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh congrats Kyra - fancy having to keep that away from us all that time!!!  Well done
RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Kyracallum!!!  I hope you have a happy and smooth nine months ahead of you.    
              

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Kyra - congratulations!!!! You must be over the moon!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

E x


----------



## lulumead

lovely news Kyra.  

xx


----------



## bingbong

Kyra that's great news!!! Big congrats   Good luck for the scan  

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Way Hay !! Great news Kyra!! 
lol
Winky


----------



## Chowy

Esperanza 2 days to go, has there been any early testing?  How you feeling positive, negative or somewhere inbetween?  Am thinking of you and wishing you all the best.  

C and C pup


----------



## Sima

Belated congratulations Kyra.  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## madmisti

Fantastic news Kyra - congratulations  

E - any news yet? Lots and lots of luck for testing   

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Elpida

Chowy & Misti - thanks for your thoughts. No early testing for me - not tempted really as I wouldn't believe what ever this says. Although, if I ever have to do this again I will test when the trigger is still in my system so I can see a BFP come up just once ... even if I know it's not for real.

I'm not coping brilliantly, but am ok, work was quiet today which didn't help. I'm not feeling particularly positive or negative, just very much want it to be Wednesday morning so it's all over. 

Nearly there though!

E x


----------



## starbuck

Congrats Kyra - that's great news.  Have a great pregnancy.

E - hang in there - not long to go now.  

Starbuck


----------



## wizard

E you are very good not testing but I know what you mean about seeing a positive with the trigger shot - when I've done it, it still gives me hope even though I know it's just the shot!! I am thinking of you, the 2ww is sooooo hard. I'm making up for your neutral position with lots of    and hoping _*hugely*_ that this is your time.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

E - I always find it hard to maintain any PMA close to OTD, but we all have lots fro you hun        Hope you finally  get that BFP  

lol
M xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

E honey - thinking of you - this is so bloody hard.

                  

          

Big hugs x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

kyra, congratulations !!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Es, hang on in there!! Thinking of you and sending you loads of     and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      CONGRATULATIONS     Kyracallum,  I knew we were in for a few more BFPs in August.  Wishing you a blissful 8 months.

      Esperanza,  hope Wednesday comes quickly for you and you wake up to a BFP,  not much longer now,        

      A big fat negative for me this month, with AF arriving 2 days early, at least it put me out of my misery! giving me my first ever 25 day cycle, knew this one was a weird one.  Definitely feeling hormones are all over the place.  Peri-menopause here I come, I think  .  

      Hope, how are you doing?  Hope everyone else is ok, love Rosi.


----------



## wizard

Rosi so sorry it was a no for you this month   

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

redrose sorry it wasn't your lucky time this month as well
L x


----------



## Elpida

Rosi - sorry it wasn't to be for you  

Thanks to everyone for the PMA - I need it! Will know this time tomorrow though - going to be a long day at work I fear, and I don't think I've much on to keep me occupied, not that I haven't got things to do but they're all things that require motivation and concentration neither of which I seem to have at the moment  

E x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs rosi   

E - hope today whizzes by and tomorrow brings lovely news.   
xx


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Kyra. Wonderful news! 

Rosi, so sorry it was a negative for you.   Hope you're doing ok?

E, wishing you lots of  for tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

So sorry Rose   Hope this cycle has just been a one off and not a sign of things to come . You're pretty young to be anywhere near menopause.

E - hope today doesn't drag too much and you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow  

lol
Mxx


----------



## Chowy

Esperanza

Cant believe you have held off from the P sticks honey.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and really hope for the best.

C and C pup


----------



## kyracallum

Thanks everyone who sent me good wishes much appreciated, Rose so sorry to hear not this time, better luck next time, good luck C thinking and keeping everything crossed take care xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## wizard

E,                    for tomorrow.

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Congratulations Kyracallum    

Rosi, sorry it wasn't good news this time  

Es, good luck for tomorrow   

Sunny xx


----------



## bingbong

Rosi, so sorry that it wasn't your month   I hope that your hormones are just having a little blip and get back to normal from now on.

E best of luck for the morning, sending lots of     

Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Thank you girls, for your kind thoughts, I am fine and it wasn't as if I had to put much effort into the attempt ( and believe me, I don't   ).

    Just popping on to say I'm wishing you all the luck in the world, Esperanza, for tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you    .  Hard when you have to be at work on the day.  Good luck!

                       love, Rosi.

Thanks, Bing, just read your post, I don't think my hormones have ever been normal!


----------



## lulumead

for tomorrow
xx


----------



## Elpida

A big 'Not Pregnant' on the stick for me at 5 am this morning. I'm gutted. I was so much more hopeful than last time as things seem to have gone so well.

I have to go to the clinic to get it confirmed this morning and I'll take some time to feel sad but will also arrange follow up appointment asap to see if this  cycle means I can have another go with my own eggs or whether I should go straight to donor. If I can go again with my own eggs I want to go again as soon as they'll let me.

I also have an appointment with someone at the Birmingham Womens who has an interest in endocrinology at the end of September. I was referred after my last thyroid clinic appointment where I expressed concerns that I was just being treated symptomatically by lots of different people but no one was looking me holistically or investigating whether there was an underlying cause. 

So ... I may hide for a little while ... at least I can have a much needed G&T at the weekend, can up my caffeine intake to normal levels and eat as much salty popcorn as I like for a few months!

Thank you for all your kind thoughts - I wish so many of you didn't know what this feels like.

E xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh E I am so so sorry to hear your disappointing news- be kind to yourself.  Thinking of you 
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, am aching with disappointment for you.  So wish it had been different for you.     

A-Mx


----------



## Papillon

Rosi and Esperanza, So sorry to read about the BFN's    

Take care.

Papillon


----------



## wizard

Esperanza I am so very sorry.  This is is so horribly cruel and unfair.  Sending you   and you are in my thoughts, it is so so hard.  I hope you can cycle as soon as you want to.

Take good care
Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh so sorry to RR and Esperanza - how rotten.  I feel for you both and hope you get back on the bi(cycle) when you're ready.

RLxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Esperanza* I am so very sorry hun, seeing those words or a lack of a second line never gets any easier and it feels like all the thoughts and actions of the previous months all lie in that one moment, you just feel so let down physically and emotionally. 

Take care of yourself the next few days and spoil yourself at the weekend

All my love

Sarah x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Esperanza....it's not fair at all....
Good luck with further investigations and planning next cycle, and enjoy the G&T  , 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rosi and Es - so so sorry to read your news        
Big big hugs
Es - hope you get some answers honey x x


----------



## kylecat

Really sorry to read your news Esperanza - I was hoping this would be the time for you. Hope you manage to gain some helpful information when you go back to your clinic, 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

Esperanza I'm so sorry to hear your news   take care of yourself

Bingbong x


----------



## Chowy

Esperanza, I said it all by text but as always you know where I am when your up to meeting up, text or call if you need me.  Take care honey.

C and C Pup


----------



## madmisti

So sorry Esperanza  gutted for you   I hope that the upcoming appointments shed some light and help you plan a way forward . Take care hun  

lol
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

E - so sorry that not the news we all wanted to hear. big   

Enjoy the G&T, salty popcorn and have some nice time.

lots of love
xx


----------



## RedRose

Oh E, so very sad to hear your news today,  , when as you say everything looked good.  I think you are right to take some time to recover from this cycle, check out any underlying issues and also enjoy relaxing for a bit, which I think we sometimes forget to do when ttc.  I am sure you will read the word "pregnant" one day in the near future  , lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, so sorry to read your news  . Be good to yourself.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## aweeze

New EXTRA ORANGED FOOR GOOD LUCK home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and  

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*starbuck* - DIUI -  

*loubi* - DIVF -  

[Winky77] - DIVF - testing 16/10/09


                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## wizard

Just wanted to be the first to post  

Good luck to everyone who joins Part 11 of the 2ww    

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Sorry to hear your news E and RR.  Hope you are taking care of yourselves and can try again soon.

Starbuck


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all for your lovely messages. I'm struggling a bit at the moment and think I need to take a break from the board for a bit and regain some perspective. Although the chances are it won't be for long as I will need to know how you're all getting on -  thank god for ******** 

OneStep - I hope you're on here soon and that you get your BFP very soon, I'm thinking of you.

Lots of love to you all 

E xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just posting here so I stay updated

Good luck to Onestep who is I think the only one on 2WW at the moment?

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Esperanza - you do what ever you need to honey - we will be thinking of you whether you are posting or not  

OneStep - hope 2WW not too awful!

Seems Lou's been busy with 'new homes' for lots of singlies threads    Thank you for all your hard work Lou - those of us who just post  do appreciate all the work the mods do behind the scenes so that we can have this wonderful community  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Esperanza - I only just read your news  . I am so so sorry


----------



## lulumead

crossing everything for you onestep    

hope it flies by
x


----------



## Felix42

Lots of  OneStep and huge  E. I think it does help to take a break from FF every now and again when we have setbacks. Hope a break and time to heal really helps you regain your strength and get your characteristic bounce back.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks Lou - the clinic said Fri 28, but I need to ask again because they mentioned that they may ask me to take 4,000 iu of HcG next Friday 20, and I guess that'll put pay to me testing early. 
Odd to be the only one on 2WW at the mo!! There'll be quite a few in Sept
Onestep


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

So sorry to hear your news Esperanza and RRose - take care   

Hi OneStep - should hopefully be joining you on the 2ww - should be having IUI around Monday 24th / Tuesday 25th (depending on ovulation sticks..) so we can try and avoid a pee stick freenzy together  

Krissi  x


----------



## starbuck

I should be joining you soon Onestep.  IUI should now be on Tuesday for me.

Starbuck


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - hope you're not going too  

Starbuck - all the best for Tuesday   

Lou - love the new picture of E - he looks so grown up!!  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## muddypaws

Esperanza...so sorry.. 

Onestep...hope the 2ww isn't too painful. Minipaws sends lots of babydust
  

Muddy x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza so sorry   take care of yourself, we're here when you need us.

Onestep


----------



## starbuck

Finally I'm able to join you Onestep - hope you aren't going too crazy with the wait.  

My OTD is 3rd Sept.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Good to have your company Starbuck  Lots of     to both of us 

I'm off to stay with a friend for a few days tomorrow - spending the time cooking and helping look after her 2 kids... will be great to have the distraction. 

Take Care
OneStep


----------



## AuntieSaz

Hello there - I hope it's ok to jump in here...

I've been lurking on these boards for quite a while (nearly a year) and thought the time was right to finally post...age 33, I made the decision to visit the LWC last October, hoping to go for donor IUI or to become an egg donor. However, I got some bad FSH tests back either side of Christmas, followed by a terrible AMH result (1.4) at Easter...we (me and the LWC) persevered...a round of IVF in June was postponed (the clinic put a hold on Donor treatment), and also in July (FSH was 1 point too high). I was finally able to go ahead (ICSI on Monday and ET yesterday) and am now on a 2ww. My test date is 2 September.  As this is my first time round, I'm trying to stay realistic, and I know I've been lucky to get this far.  I hope things are going well for those of you "in waiting", and those about to begin "waiting"
All the best 
Saz


----------



## lulumead

welcome saz and lots of     for your 2WW.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Saz, Starbuck and onestep            for your 2WW

Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## starbuck

Welcome Saz - and good luck - the 2ww sucks but it will be worth it in the end!

I'm so busy at work at the moment that I hardly have time to remember I'm in the 2ww.  I just hope it's not making me too stressed. 

Starbuck


----------



## indekiwi

Just a quick pop through the thread to wish everyone well on the TWW.  OneStep, not too long to go now hun.    

A-Mx


----------



## starbuck

How are you both doing Saz and Onestep?  Anyone else joining us soon?

My first 7 days have gone very quickly and have been much easier than last cycle.  Being busy certainly helps. 

Onestep hope the last few days of your 2ww go quickly - good luck for test day.

Starbuck


----------



## Felix42

Good luck One Step for the home run.  

Starbuck, great to hear you're keeping busy. 

  to all on 2ww. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Starbuck glad it's going well so far     hope the next week passes quickly and you get the right result at the end  

Onestep   how are you?  Only a few more days to go   

Saz good luck too    

Jovi x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Wishing you good luck Saz, Onestep and Starbuck     

Will be joining you tomorrow!!!

Nearly September Jovi, hpefully you will be joining us soon too

Krissi x


----------



## AuntieSaz

Hello there, 

hope everything is ok with everyone, thanks for all the good luck wishes.
I've had quite a lot of cramping and bloating and whathaveyou, but apparently this is normal...I think the clinic are truely sick of hearing from me.

Good luck for your test Onestep...  and for the rest of your wait Starbuck   t's a long old wait isn't it?


Saz xx


----------



## kizzi79

Well its official, I'm finally on the 2ww. 

Hope all going well for everyone, Krissi x


----------



## starbuck

Excellent Krissi - fingers crossed that the wait goes quickly and you are soon BFP.

Saz - sorry to hear you have been suffering - hope you are feeling better soon.

Starbuck


----------



## bingbong

Big congrats Krissi  

    to everyone on a 2ww  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Lots of    and   to everyone on 2WW - hope it flies by with happy results at the end  

lol
Misti x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Well, it's a BFN from me... or at least that seems 99% likely.

I had an HcG injection (4,000 i.u.) on Friday and leaves your system at 1,000 units per day.

The two Sainsbury's own brand p.sticks I've done today have both shown a _very_ faint pink line in the test area. The tests are accurate to 15 i.u. By 16 dpo (14 days post 2 day transfer) it should be a clear result by now - even with late implantation. I'm not even sure whether on this brand the faint line isn't just me seeing where a postive would be (if you see what I mean)

The HcG booster gave me mild OHSS (I think - I'm away so can't get to my clinic - but I looked more than 20 wks pregnant with a hugely distended stomach for several days and it was very, very uncomfortable). The doctor at MFS said that was a good sign - that some people don't react at all to the HcG - and he thought it meant that my ovaries were already active because I was pregnant.

Of course, it may have been that I was pregnant and am no longer...

I spoke to the clinic this morning and they said to take all my meds as usual today, re-test tomorrow using their test (accurate to 25 i.u.) and phone them then. But they said they didn't think it'd be good news and prepare myself for the worst because the extremely faint result today could just be a slight trace from the HcG injection...

So there you go.

Feeling flat and don't know what to do with myself today. The friend I'm staying with is being fantastic and putting up with me going on about all of this - and I'm going out for walks to give her a break from me! Perhaps I'll do a nice recipe later and put my energies into cooking.

I want to go out and swim, but won't do until I know for sure.

If I were at home I could have a blood test at the clinic and put myself out of this misery.

I'm staying near to Edinburgh till Sunday morning - would it be crazy to go to a Scottish clinic today or tomorrow and ask for a blood test? Any friendly ones you know of? Yes, I am aware I'm clutching at straws... It will all resolve itself in time anyway one way or the other.

In any case, I wonder if any of you Scottish ladies are around tomorrow (Friday) - maybe afternoon tea?

Once I know for sure it's a negative, it's a case of looking to the next attempt in 2 periods time, I guess...

Best wishes from an in-limbo but not holding out much hope OneStep

And Good Luck to the rest of you 2ww-ers


----------



## wizard

Oh One Step I am so so sorry, I really don't know what to say.     It is truly devastating when you're pretty certain it hasn't worked.  The feint pink lines could well be the HcG, I know my 6,500iu took 9 days to leave my system both times.  Of course I'm hoping with all my heart that you're wrong and it's a late implanter  

I can't advise on any scottish clinics, perhaps the scottish ladies might be able to help but if there is still HcG in your system then will it not pick up on this and give a false positive?  And if it's a negative tomorrow then I guess this will tell you it was the HcG shot.  Or possibly a chemical.

I wish I could offer some pearly words of wisdom or say something that could make you feel better.  It is just so unfair and so damn hard, but I'm holding out for the possibility it might turn around for you.

Take good care
Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Onestep, hope your suspicions are wrong.   I'm with Rose, grab a Clearblue Digital - tells you on low levels of HCG and is unambiguous. You really don't need any ambiguity at this stage. Hope you get to meet up with the Scottish posse, but I've a nasty suspicion Winky is away at the moment? Hopefully not and/or Mini is about. 

Lots of  and  for all 2ww-ers. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

OneStep     I wish you all  the best for tomorrow.  I am sorry that you have to go through this uncertainty.


----------



## winky77

ooooo....I am so behind !!  OneStep.....I didn't know you were in Scotland!!!!  I am just about to get a train into Edinburgh and it would be great to meet up!  I'll PM you my mobile but realise it is a longshot you'll get it so just wanted to say that if any of the others have your mobile number and mine please can you text Onestep or me to connect us up!! 

I did have a meeting this pm and it's been cancelled but thought I would head in anyway and mouch about.....am meeting friends at 7.15 then going to see Adam Hills at the Assembly on George st at 8.30ish.....gorgeous bloke!  

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

big hugs onestep...hope you get a clear result, very hard to know when you don't really know the result.

welcome to the 2WW krissi

lots of love everyone else.
xxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

OMG!!!

Got desperate (another v v v faint line on a test this morning) so went to Glasgow CRM for a blood hcg - and it's come back as 248. Which I've been told is fine and is a clear positive! 

In state of shock. 

I have resolved to take this one day at a time.

Doesn't feel real. But I've got everything crossed that there is a little bean in there who will be happy to stay for the next 9 months. 

OMG OMG OMG !!!      

OneStep

Winky - I'll PM you. I'm going into Edinburgh tomorrow - so if you fancy a cuppa?


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Onestep that's wonderful and certainly is a definite positive!!!!!  Take it easy and wishing you a healthy happy 40ww!

Good luck to the remaining 2ww.  this is another BFP run coming up!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

great news.xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

OMG Onestep! Congratulations!!!    

So happy for you x


----------



## AuntieSaz

*That's brilliant news Onestep!!! well done!!   
Saz xx*


----------



## Sima

Congratulations on the   OneStep.  What a lovely surprise.


----------



## wizard

Oh OneStep I couldn't be more pleased for you.  That is just fantastic news!!  I can understand you taking one day at a time....but....I wish you a happy, healthy and uneventful 36 weeks (give or take a few days!)

Wizard x


----------



## midnightaction

*OneStep* Fantastic news 

Hopefully we are gonna get a lovely run of BFP's on here 

Sarah xx


----------



## AuntieSaz

Hi there

I'm afraid that things are not looking too good for me as I started light brownish bleeding yesterday which is still going on this morning and is graduating  to slightly darker, redder now.  I think today is 12dpt (ec on 17 August, and transfer of two embryos the next day, Tuesday 1?. I bottled it and did a clearblue digital test just now, which said BFN. My test date isn't till Wednesday 2, but I suspect it will all be done and dusted by then. I usually have around a 24-26 day cycle, so this would fit with that. All the other symptoms (pnuematic bazoongas, indigestion, funny taste in mouth, nausea) must all have been down to the cyclogest.  I'm pretty gutted, especially as I had 6 good looking follicles before I went for EC, but unfortunately ovulated early (by an hour, my clinic said - arrg), and lost some eggs, hence the early transfer of "undivided" (don't know if that's the right terminology) embryos from the two they managed to catch. I know implantation bleeding can happen as late as 12 dpt, but apart from the brown stuff late last night, this is starting to look pretty af-like. 
Sorry for the gloomy post.

Oh, !!

Saz x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Saz - really hope things turn round for you          I'veknow some to test a few days early get  a neg and then on OTD get a positive - but you know your body xx     

Onestep - congrats honey!!! How long are you in glasgow for

Big big hugs x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, Congratulations on your BFP!!! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Saz,   that you get a different result on test day  

    and   to all our other 2wwers

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Papillon

OneStep, congratulations on your BFP.  I hope everything goes well for you.

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## kylecat

Lovely to read your news Onestep - I'm so pleased for you and positive news like this gives other people hope, well done and take it easy!  

Saz - sorry to read your news  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations one step      
I am so pleased for you, especially after all the stress and uncertainty. Keeping everything crossed for a happy healthy pregnancy for you and beanie

Saz  so sorry to see your news, thinking of you, take care  

Krissi  x


----------



## muddypaws

Onestep that's fantastic!       

Saz, keeping fingers crossed for you  

Muddy


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Saz, so very sorry that things are not looking good at mo and hope you have people around who can help you get through this difficult time   .

      Onestep, I am absolutely thrilled for you!, especially after all the uncertainty, here's to a easy pregnancy for you from now on.  Congratulations!!!!!

      lots of love and good luck to those about to test, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - amazing news -huge congratulations -you must be delighted  

Saz -hoping yours will turn around too hun 

lots of luck to everyone still on 2WW  

misti x


----------



## Papillon

Saz,    

Papillon


----------



## wizard

Saz I am so sorry.  Take good care of yourself.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Saz, very sorry you are feeling dispirited.  Hope it isn't what you think. 

Onestep, hope its sinking in now. 

Love & hugs to all 2ww-ers. 

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Onestep so thrilled for you and your 

L x


----------



## bingbong

OneStep that is brilliant news   I'm really pleased for you   

Saz I'm sorry that things aren't looking too good for you, I hope that it isn't af turning up and you get a different result. How frustrating that you had ovulated already!  

    to everyone on a 2ww  

Bingbong x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Saz - sorry to read your post - take care of yourself    
OneStep


----------



## AuntieSaz

Hi -thanks to you all for the   and  . I'm 100% sure that that's that for this time (pretty emphatic AF today).  I'm planning the next round, and glad that I got as far as I have this first time.  Onestep, I'll be thinking of you with fingers crossed for a happy healthy prg! Good luck to everyone else who's waiting and waiting to wait.
Saz xx


----------



## madmisti

Saz- so sorry hun   Good you are already looking ahead to next tx - I always find that helps me enormously after a BFN. Take care of yourself

Misti xx


----------



## starbuck

Saz really sorry to hear your news.  Hope the next cycle brings the right result.

Onestep - excellent news - congratulations.  Have a great pregnancy.

Starbuck
xx


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - just popped on to see how you were - I'm so happy for you, congratulations !!

E xx


----------



## starbuck

Well day 13 for me is BFN so not expecting good news tomorrow  .  Don't think I will bother to test again - unless AF doesn't arrive tomorrow as expected.  Will be calling the clinic to start the next round as soon as I can.  

Am distracted from thinking about it too much as had to take my fur baby for an emergency vet appt  after he had a serious bout of sickness and diarrhea this morning.  Maybe he was just expressing my dissappointment.  Think he is beginning to feel better now though as miawed for more lunch and now purring contentedly beside me.    

Hope everyone else on 2ww is doing ok.

Starbuck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Starbuck really hope OTD brings you a good results.  Hope your furbaby is soon better.
L x


----------



## bingbong

Starbuck I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn today and your furbaby. Good that furbaby seems to be on the mend, and I hope that tomorrow shows better results   

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Oh Starbuck what a tough day.  I'm hoping the result turns around for you, this process is so hard and unfair     Gald you're able to think about the next cycle and getting going again.  Your poor furbaby, I hope it was just a one off and he's on the mend.  It's such a worry when they are poorly.

Take good care

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Starbuck honey so sorry to read your news.       
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just back from long weekend away, belated congratulations Onestep, that's fantastic, so pleased for you  

and big hugs to Starback and Saze- sorry it wasn't to be for you this month  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Starbuck    - I am sorry to read your news.  No AF is a good sign so let's pray   that things turn around for you in the next day or so.  Sorry to hear your fur baby was unwell this morning.  They do have a funny habit of being unwell at bank holidays and weekend.  It sounds as though he is beginning to feel better now.


----------



## lulumead

starbuck and saz.

xxx


----------



## madmisti

Starbuck -so sorry it's not looking good but hoping for a miracle for you  Good you are looking ahead to go again if BFn is confirmed - your time will come hun 

lol
Misti x


----------



## starbuck

Day 14 and AF has arrived  - next baseline scan is now booked for tomorrow.  

Didn't feel like trekking to work today so am going to work at home and keep an eye on my furbaby.  He is much better though - caught him chasing a butterfly yesterday afternoon and today he ran off with the rest of his food pouch.  

Thanks for all your words of support.  I wish we didn't all know what this feels like.

Starbuck      
x


----------



## lulumead

yes - its rubbish but good that you are going again.
xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Really sorry to read your news Starbuck    
Take care
And I hope your furbaby is on the mend.
All the best
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

As I'm now back at home, I went to my clinic and got a repeat blood hcg yesterday (approx 72 hours after the other one) -  it's now 757. Looks pretty much as it should do (if doubling every 48 hours).  

The first scan is on Friday 11.

Fingers very, very firmly crossed... 

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

Many congrat One step


----------



## lulumead

great news onestep.
xx


----------



## Sima

Sorry to hear your news Starbuck   

OneStep - great result.  I hope the days fly by for you until your first scan.


----------



## midnightaction

Well I guess I should be joining your ladies, I am now PUPO with 2 x blasts onboard  

Let the fun commence !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## starbuck

Congrats Sarah - hope the 2ww flies by for you.

Rose what an excellent number of embies - you must be thrilled.  Fingers crossed that you have 2 perfect ones at least for transfer.

Onestep glad the bloods are now behaving.  Good luck for your scan.

Starbuck


----------



## bingbong

Starbuck I'm so sorry that AF turned up    

OneStep that's wonderful news   good luck for your scan.

Sarah pleased to hear that you have some precious cargo onboard   

Bingbong x


----------



## Papillon

Fab news OneStep!

Starbuck - so sorry to hear your news  

Papillon


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sarah - 2 blasts is excellent - I hope the 2ww flies by... 
Take care and the very best of luck   
OneStep


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

So sorry to hear your news Starbuck   take care of you and fur bubs. Wishing you a bfp next time round.

Welcome to the 2 week wait madness Sarah - hope it flies for you and ends with a bfp

Well one week in to the 2ww. It's been good to be busy at work to help get my mind off it but really just want to know now... - the pee stick police are already on alert!!  

I've been far more emotional than I expected - teary at some times and hyper at others - will prob get to OTD and be too scarred to test in case bfn! Still i'm sure everyone feels much the same! (nice to have all of you to talk to about it all)

Hope you are all well and the 2ww is flying by,
    Love krissi  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi I really understand I never test early as I want to be PUPO as long as possible and not have the dream shattered

Good luck to all 2wwers¬!
L x


----------



## winky77

Saz and Starbuck....belated commiserations ....onwards and upwards   

OneStep.....delighted the BFP is double confirmed.....am taking you as a good omen as it was first confirmed whilst visiting Scotland !  Sorry we didnt manage to hook up tho.....wish I'd been on line earlier and we could have planned it ! 

lol to rest of 2wwers

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry - this is just a complete and utter vent.

I have kept everything to do with the treatment secret from the secretary in my office. I don't get on with her at all  (long story - she has been extremely nasty to me in the past and we now pretty much ignore each other. Sounds childish and it is very unpleasant, but I had no back up when I told my previous boss about how she was to me, even though she did similar things in her previous role) and do NOT want her knowing what's happening until absolutely necessary. Even then, she would have got no details whatsoever about how I came to be pregnant.

But the sicknote I sent in was returned from Payroll to her because one bit was missing. So she has read it. Why it wasn't returned straight to me, not her, I don't know. It says private and confidential on the front - so why send it F.A.O. her as a named individual

It has "gynaecological procedure" written on it (thank God I persuaded the doctor not to put IVF as he wanted to) and although that's fairly obscure, it's still FAR more information than I would ever have divulged to her.

I feel betrayed...

Of course it could be lots of things (fibroid removal, other surgery...) but I would never in a million years actually told her what I'm doing.

I'm hoping once I've calmed down, it'll seem less important. Right now, I want to go to HR and demand someone's head. I told them last time that I wanted it kept confidential (my boss and the relevant HR person know exactly what's happening, and I'm fine with that)...

Sorry - but REALLY needed to vent...

OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry for the vent earlier. 
I was very upset - but have calmed down now.  
There's nothing I can do - she knows more info than I wanted her to, but it doesn't really matter in the end. 

I've got an incredibly short fuse at the moment. I bit someone's head off in John Lewis on Monday when I asked for where a certain item was and the assistant dismissed me with a vague "over there" wave and said it's near something else (can't remember what) and I also didn't know where that was. No excuse for me to be rude   Ah well... 

I wonder if it's the drugs or the tension that's making me so volatile? Prednisolone can give mood swings... 

Anyway - am feeling better now and it's time to go home (even better)  
OneStep


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ladies

thought i'd join you as a single 2ww lady!

you can see my story in my signature.

wishing you all loads of luck and  

bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

ah thank you cem.  i've been having treatment at lwc (london women's clinic) - my own (v old!) eggs but donor sperm.  it all seems to go well - apart from getting a bfp!  but am on 6dpo today so am hoping there's some sticking going on in there...

5th 2ww is getting a bit boring now but am trying my hardest to have       !  i had the most awful cold/flu - it's finally on its way out, but it came on the day after ec and i was coughing my guts out from the day after et so i've been a bit worried to say the least.

so you're about to start a new journey too?

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

Onestep - many congrats on your news. I don't think you need to apologise for venting about your work annoyances. When it's something so personal it's fair enough to only want to tell those who you have to tell and who will respect the information.

Starbuck - I'm so sorry about your result, take lots of care of yourself.  

Thought I should show my face since I officially joined the 2ww last Thursday - after surprising my clinic by ovulating a day earlier than they seemed to think I would. (I'm hoping that the timing was ok - I had a scan Wednesday lunchtime and hadn't ovulated but the following day it looked like I had surged and a scan mid-afternoon showed I had already ovulated so there was a quick defrost and treatment an hour later.)

I had been quite calm about the 2ww - although thinking about it quite alot! - but this last day or so I'm beginning to feel the drag of waiting for test day (which I was told should be day 16, 3 days after AF would be due) and starting to feel a bit nervous about the result.

Ah well, that's enough from me. Hope everyone else is having a good 2ww and good luck to those about to start a round of treatment.

Crazywench x


----------



## wizard

Claire they're not _*that*_ old! I like to think of mine as learned and mature! 

Good luck bluprimrose, krissi, Sarah and crazywench on your 2wws  

Wizard x


----------



## midnightaction

*Onestep* It is always good to have a good vent, always makes you feel better 

I agree that it was not acceptable for them to pass the note to her, and when you are back at work and feeling up to it I would say something but right now you have more important things to worry about 

*acrazywench and bluprimrose* Welcome to the madness that is the 2ww 

Paranoia really started to kick in for me now, am convinced AF is on her way , and I am only day 2 into the 2ww so far...........this is not good 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

welcome bluprimose and crazywench, sending you lots of    .

sarah...   
xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you all for your warm welcome.    

isn't the 2ww the slowest and most boring two weeks in the world!  and i'm only on day 3 of it!!  

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

welcome on board Rose... 

looks like its going to busy on here for a while.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to wish all our lovely ladies on the 2ww all the luck in the world                        
   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

rose i know exactly who you are!!  i was the one wobbling around moaning about being in so much pain as my bladder was so full and they were over an hour late!!!  we smiled at each other!    sorry for being such a moaner, but it was awful!  

how lovely to put a face to a name.

wishing you all the very best.  i'll be here a lot over the next 2 weeks as i'm not working this week or next.

be good to chat.

bpxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck ladies  

Onestep    I had something similar happen, I was fuming    At least here we can have a vent when we need one, glad you're feeling better now.

Rose    

Bluprimose welcome to our little world, wishing you lots of luck

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Onestep - not only was that inappropriate and insensitive, but surely illegal too? They have breached your confidentiality  - I would be mad as hell too  

Quite a few on 2ww now - good luck to everyone in the midst of the unique torture that is 2WW. Hope we have a run of BFPS coming up     

lol
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooooo there's so mnay of the singlies on the 2WW 

                

Wishing all the luck in the world - big hugs mini x x


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks aweeze - yes, i'm testing 14/9.

thanks  

bp xx


----------



## starbuck

Just wanted to wish you all good luck for your 2ww and hoping to see lots of BFP here shortly.

Starbuck
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Wow, such a posse on the TWW!!  Wishing you all the very best of luck, and just noticed a newbie - welcome bluprimrose to the single ladies board! 

      

   

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you for your welcome indekiwi.

hope all you single 2ww-ers are doing well this sunny saturday.

i have just dragged myself up from my sick bed - being so ill during the 2ww is no good at all and sooo boring as i've been alone virtually all week.  but i guess it's still making me rest.

i'm 8dpo today - no signs or symptoms, but i guess that's the norm and any time i have felt what i thought were symptoms in the past they have probably been drug-induced from the pharmacy that is inside me.

is anyone else on clexane?  i have the most awful bruises - one is about 6 inches by 4 inches!!  i'm only on day 7 of the injections and already running out of space on my tummy to inject.

is anyone else on clexane, aspirin and prednisolone?  i think it's the prednisolone that's made me catch my bug.  anyone having any 2ww symptoms?

how are you all?

sending lots of     and     and of course    

bp xx


----------



## Teela

Hey everyone on 2WW, I can officially join the 2WW again, basted today!  

Hope everyone else doing ok?   

Aweeze could you add me to the front please - test 19th Sept  

laters all

Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

welcome on board Coco...blasts did sound great, so crossing everything for you.
xxx


----------



## Sima

Good luck on the 2ww Coco....I hope you start to feel better soon.  

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww.  It is very busy on here at the moment.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco good luck for your 2WW    

Best wishes to everyone else on 2WW - we're due some good news  

Sarah hope you're holding up hun   not long now  

Lots of luck  
Jovi x


----------



## midnightaction

*Coco* welcome to the madness 

Hope everyone else is doing well 

As for me I think I have experienced every symptom in the book over the last couple of days (Most of them in my head I expect !) and keep going from positive it has worked to utter despair that it hasn't..............arrgh now it feels like AF is about to start........when will this madness ever end !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## wizard

Good luck Coco, I really hope this is your time   

Sarah it's crazy time isn't it?  Not looking forward to another one myself....  Fingers crossed your symptoms are all for real.

Rose, crazywench, Krissi and bluprimrose, thinking of you.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good luck and   to all on the 2ww at the moment. We are so due some more good news on here


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Hope 2ww is flying for MidnightAction, Bluprimrose, Acrazywench, Rose, Coco and Teela. And that Jovi will be joining us soon.

Tested yesterday and got a bfn, so not looking good for tomorrow    Trying to think positive and plan for next cycle (have booked a/l around the time i would be due for next insemination).


Take care all, love Krissi  x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi fellow 2wwaiters  

I have had really bad AF pains all day, I really feel like the witch is on her way, I feel like my lady bits are about to explode  

Hope everyone else is doing good and hasn't been sent mad already  

Sarah xx


----------



## Teela

Keepin things crossed Krissi that it turns around for you  

Sorry you suffering Sarah fingers crossed the witch stays away  

Keep going with the PMA Coco, you must be a pro on day time telly by now!! lol

Im doing what you are Rose - keep busy, busy and no time to think.

Hope acrazywench and bluepimrose doing ok? Sending you positive thoughts, its going to be a good month!!

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just wanted to wish all the 2WWers lots of        

      

Its so busy on here!! Heres hoping for lots of BFP   

Hopefully I can join you all on this thread officially on Friday as basting at 10:45   

  to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Krissi hope it's a different result by OTD.

Sarah hope those pains are snuggling in ones  

Good luck everyone!
Jovi x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

         Sarah, I really feel for you at the moment  , special, sparkly             for you,  I know nothing we can say can really make these few days less difficult but we are all behind you  

      Krissi, hope it turns around for you tomorrow  

      Coco, everything crossed for you and hope you are not too uncomfortable/going mad in bed  

      Rose,              , keeping busy is what I do as well now, although I still obsess, can't help it!

      Bluprimrose, Crazywench and Teela everything crossed for you all as well, I know there will be some BFPs this month,  lots of love and apologies if I have missed anyone, comp playing up now so will try and get back on later to catch up better so busy on here !!!, love Rosi


----------



## indekiwi

Just dropping in to wish Krissi all the luck in the world for tomorrow - really hope you get an amazing shock tomorrow with results turning around from your early testing.  
  

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ladies

just wanted to say hello and wish you all a peaceful 2ww - if that is possible.  mine's certainly not as i have pre-af twinges/dull aches in my womb, the sort i get a number of days before af.  am   that it's different this time.

krissi - am wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and am   you get your bfp.

redrose - keep on being busy - it's the only way to go!

midnightaction - here's hoping it's definitely not af you're feeling!

coco chanel - thank you for thinking of me - am up and down like us all!

jovigirl, teela, rose39 - sending you and anyone else i've missed loads of    !

don't you just wish that af, drug side-effects and pg symptoms didn't all have the ability to be exactly the same?!

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire welcome honey      

Lots of love hugs and    to all on 2WW x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Dropping in to wish the 2ww ladies lots of luck and    and a sprinkling of  

RLxx


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quick note to let you all know that sadly it was a bfn for me this morning.

Thank you all so very much for all your support and good wishes (it has been so amazingly helpful through treatment and the stressful 2ww)  

Wishing my fellow 2 week waiters loads of bfp's

love krissi  x


----------



## Teela

So sorry to hear this Krissi 

Was hoping you would start the run of BFP's  

Keep staying positive it will work for you.  

Teela
x


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi, so sorry hunny, not the news that we hoped for you.  Hope you are spoiling yourself in some way that was impossible on the TWW.    

Sarah, good luck - really wishing you lots of big smiles tomorrow as the pee stick delivers great news.    

Claire, woop woop!  What a turn around from the girl in Brno!!!  Who needs 20 eggs when you've got 2 fighting embies on board eh?!

Coco, thinking of you at the mo - hope the swelling has gone down and that you are enjoying being PUPO.    

Rose, Bluprimrose, Teela, Crazywench - thinking of you all - wishing you all lots of  .
        

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

*Krissi* So sorry for your BFN, they are never easy whether it is your 1st cycle or your 10th 

*Claire* So happy to see you are PUPO, I am willing those little embies to snuggle in 

Test day is not tomorrow unfortunately, I wish it was, it is not until Sunday and I am gonna go crazy symptom spotting till then 

Sarah x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Claire    great to see you and your two embies here    Enjoy being PUPO - so glad you're little late one made it!  Enjoy the rest of your stay, have a good time with Sister.

Krissi   very sorry

Sarah thinking of you hun, I didn't think you had so long to wait - hoping for some symptoms beyond 2WW because you get a nice BFP   (but nothing too awful, just enough to know you're pg  )

Bluprimose it's very cruel indeed that symptoms/side effects are all the same - hoping yours are symptoms  

Coco how has today been?  Hope you're rested and feeling better.

Rose hope you're doing ok.

Hope I've not missed anyone   It's hard to keep up with all the action round here    We've got to have some good news with this many 2WW's!  

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, so sorry that it was a bfn for you today  . Be kind to yourself, thinking of you.. 

Claire, congrats on being PUPO  . I really hope that the 2ww flies by and brings good news for you  

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok and not going too  .   to you all.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

krissi - i'm so sorry and sending you    .

thank you to everyone else for your kind words and sending   and   to all who need it.

i can't wait until my otd - especially since i know the   is on her way, so i am going to have a blood test on friday to put me out of my misery (quantative beta hcg blood test).  

hope it's a better day for us all tomorrow.

thinking of you all - it helps to know we're in this together.

bpxx


----------



## Sima

Krissi -   I'm so sorry.


----------



## Papillon

Krissi, Really sorry to read your news  

Big Big Hugs.

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Krissi       sorry to read your news x x


----------



## wizard

Krissi I am so sorry that it was a BFN     Hope you're getting some support and looking after yourself.

Sarah not long now, how are you holding up?  Got everything crossed for you    

Rose I hope you're managing to sleep a bit better now.

Claire hope you're enjoying yourself now that your sister has arrived and have some distractions from the 2ww.

Coco you do have such hard time with the OHSS don't you? Hope you're not going too crazy.  I know how hard it is!

bluprimrose, teela, crazywench    

My it's busy on here!

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

Firstly big apologies for being such a crap FFer recently!  There is an excuse which I will reveal on the IVF thread as don't want to bring my woes to this one! 

So ....firstly    to Krissi....so sorry it wasnt to be this time. 

Coco, Rose, CEM, bluprimrose, teela, crazywench, Redrose (is that everyone?!??!)......got everything crossed for you all !  

..Winky


----------



## sunnygirl1

Krissi, so sorry about your BFN.  This is so hard    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW   

Sunny xx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi girls, I was just having a mooch and I just wanted to wish you all lots of   and lots of luck with your treatments   x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs krissi.

lots of love to everyone else..two days off the boards and so much to catch up on!
xx


----------



## Teela

Hi everyone, hope you are all staying positive and sending you all loads of PMA.

Coco glad you feel better and able to get up and about.

Good luck blue primrose for the test tomorrow, keepin everything crossed.

Not heard much from Crazywench how you holding out?

Sarah getting really close, sending positive vibes your way.

Rose sounds like we are trying the same technique of keep busy  

Im struggling at the moment as have an infection down below!! not sure what it is thought it might
be thrush but the old canestan not clearing it, been to the docs and they have taken swabs etc
so I await the results, just what you need during 2 WW. That and my leg swollen up from a bite like a
football.... Arrgh not looking positive my body telling me something.. anyway bye for now all

Teela
x


----------



## dottiep

Good luck ladies..

Dxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you all so much for your messages, it is so nice to be able to talk with you all (and know you understand).

Hope all the 2wwaiters are all ok, praying you start a bfp boom   

Take care all, love Krissi  xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

ladies i am so so sorry for my lack of personals today - i have just got in after a rollercoaster of a day and my bro is on his way over for dinner so i am typing whilst cooking!

but i am thinking of you all and sending     to those that need it and am     for those who are waiting for ec, et - or just part of this horrid horrid 2ww.

i hope you don't mind me being a little self-indulgent and telling you my news...?  i just know that you'll understand in a way that others may not - and also i've only told my brother and my acupuncturist!

well, i went to the clinic this morning for an hcg quantative beta blood test.  my otd isn't until monday but i knew i just wouldn't get through the weekend feeling as negative as i do and also i am starting a new job monday and didn't want to start it with horrendous news.  anyway, i spent ages after my blood test chatting to people who know me well at the clinic, cried a lot (when will it ever happen for me etc.) and also had a scan to check how my enlarged ovaries look.  i was upset to see my lining was 6-8mm when last time it was 15 and took that as a bad sign - even though i already knew the blood test would come back at less than 1 - which it always has before.

i went for lunch and sat alone (well, me and ok magazine!) waiting for the phone to ring to confirm my fears.  went it did ring i was pretty hysterical as my doctor called herself to tell me the hcg was 8.  OMG!!!  it's very very low and very very early days but something has happened, which is more than has ever happened before.  i am going back on monday for another blood test to see if it has gone up.  i am crossing everything - please   for me...

a couple of hours after my surprising news i went to the loo and there was blood!!!  i couldn't believe that my slightly good news was so short lived.  i called the clinic and the doctor called me back.  he said it's not red or like a period to try not to worry and that 50% of pregnant women experience bleeding.  it is brown and watery and seems to be dying off (i hope).

so that's it.  a real rollercoaster of a day - and i have no idea what will happen from here.  if i hadn't have had the blood test i would have just presumed my period was here, but now i have a little hope that monday may bring good news.

sending lots of love to you all.  i'm away for most of the weekend but as soon as i have a chance i will read all your news and reply.

bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. hcg of less than 3 (some say 5) is not pregnant - over 25 is (apparently) - so i am in nomansland!

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

good luck bluprimrose...hope they keep rising for monday. stay positive   

at least you know something has occurred or is occurring!
xx


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Bluprimrose I am    your levels just keep on rising    

Lou - I am now officially on the 2WW again with OTD 25 September so please add me to the list thanks   

Happy weekend all and lots of     

       for all the 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## midnightaction

*blueprimrose* Congrats hun, I hope those numbers continue to grow 

Another  for me I am afraid, I'm not surprised, I am resigned to the fact that this is just never gonna happen for me   

Good luck to all the other ladies still on the 2ww

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah honey - words really do fail me       so sorry to read that it was a BFN.

Big hugs honey x x x Thinking of you x





Blueprimrose - congrats on your news honey.  Take care x x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi all,

Sarah and Krissi - I'm so sorry to hear your news   

Bluprimrose - great to hear your hcg is on the rise, I hope it keeps rising - good luck for Monday .

Rose39, CocoChanel, Teela, Cem, Jovigirl, Rose39, Full Moon and anyone I've missed - good luck for the 2ww, thinking of you and hoping it passes quickly and successfully.

Teela - sorry to hear about the infection, I'm sure it will clear up soon - take care.


Sorry I've been awol for most of my 2ww - I did lurk and really appreciated the good wishes and vibes peeps were sending my way, but I didn't feel very posty - I knew posting would make me more nervous and likely to find the whole thing too freaky.

Anyway today is my OTD. Although the test LWC gave me is a bit pathetic I backed it up with a digital one and, touch wood, it's a  . I still can't believe it! I started testing on Thursday as I was having symptoms that were more pg than AF, and although there has been a tentative 'yay' going on since then I wanted to wait until my OTD to be sure. I have an appt. with GP next week and I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed for the next 36 weeks.

Take care everyone.

xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Sarah no, I am so very very sorry.  I hoped so much it would be the one for you and you must be devastated.  

Sending you love and hugs   

Wizard x


----------



## wizard

Congrats bluprimrose and crazywench.  bluprimrose I hope your levels continue to rise and that you get good results on Monday  

Hope everyone else is ok - Rose, Coco, teela, FM and cem
Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

acrazywench  congratulations on your  hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy from here on


Sarah I am so sorry to hear of another negative cycle for you

L x


----------



## Sima

Blueprimose......Good luck for Monday.  I just pray that your levels continue to rise and that you have a more definitive result on Monday.  

Sarah hunny....I am so, so sorry.   

Acrazywench.......Congratulations on the BFP    A positive result on your first IUI is fantastic.  Enjoy the feeling and I wish you a happy and healthy pregancy.

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww.


----------



## indekiwi

Sarah, I am so dreadfully sorry to read your news.  I can't believe this run of negative results for you.  I hope either a good friend or family member is with you to give you the most loving and reaffirming hugs this weekend.      

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, so very very sorry to hear of your bad news this morning. Huge  for what you must be going through. 

Crazy and BP congrats on your BFPs. Wishing you healthy & happy pregnancies!

Thinking of all other 2ww-ers. Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Have been thinking of everyone though 

love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I found the first cycle after a m/c the hardest, so you have so much hope riding on it, I never thought that I wouldn't get pregnant but would I mc again.  It is natural to be anxious, and I still focus on dates.  Take care 
L x


----------



## winky77

Rose big    

Crazywench....wow....well done you! 

Sarah....     I am gutted for you.....I just don't understand how you've had such a run of bad luck.....especially when you are so much younger than most of us on here.  Words fail me.  

Everyone else on 2ww.... 

..WInky


----------



## lulumead

sarah, lovely, so sorry to hear not this time      Its rubbish, wish could make it better for you.xx

crazywench: wahoooooo, great news....1st time...brilliant.  

rose: not surprised you are finding this one tough and not sleeping just makes it harder to deal with. sending you lots of    

lots of   to everyone else on 2WW so many to keep up with.
xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Crazywench - well done you!!  Fab news x 

Rose honey - take care - we're here to share and be a virtual shoulder.    

      for all those on the 2ww


----------



## starbuck

congrats crazywench & blueprimrose - you must be so please.

Sarah sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you - hope you have some support around you at the moment.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

bp, congratulations!!   that your levels continue to rise and you have a healthy and happy pg 

crazywench, congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and happy pg 

sarah, so sorry to hear your news   

Rose   

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is hold out  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Rose,   The 2ww is a toughie and without much sleep too that adds up to a real nightmare. Not long now til you have confirmation that one or more of those lucky 3 have snuggled in for the longterm. Have everything crossed for you hun. 

Lots of  too to all other 2ww-ers. Remember you are PUPO! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Papillon

Blueprimose, congratulations and good luck for Monday.  

Sarah, sorry to hear your news.   

Rose    

Acrazywench, congratulations on the BFP. Well done. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregancy.

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww.

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Crazy Wench and good luck BP for Monday's bloods  

Sarah - really sorry to hear your news, you've really had a tough journey so far  

FM, Teela, Cem, Rose and Coco - thinking of you ladies and wishing you bucketfuls of luck.    

Kylecat xxx

PS - so sorry if I've missed anyone!


----------



## kylecat

Sorry also good luck to Midnightaction and of course Wizard - many apologies Ladies, finding it difficult to keep track at the mo!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

Sarah I'm so so sorry to read that you got a bfn, it just seems so unfair. I hope that you are looking after yourself as best you can   I really feel so gutted for you  

Crazy that's brilliant news!!! Big congrats and good luck for the next 38 weeks  

Rose and Coco sorry to read that you are both finding the 2ww hard  

  to everyone on or soon to be on a 2ww

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Congratulations crazywench       Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy  

BluePrimrose - will be thinking about you tomorrow - hope its a definate bfp for you too  

Dear Sarah - so sorry to read your news. It must seem so unfair after trying for so long   . Take care . Praying next month is your time  

And love and hugs to everyone still on the wait

Love Krissi xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

      Sarah, I am so so sorry,  I just don't know why life has to be so cruel sometimes.  I know you must feel at the moment that things will never happen for you, but I am absolutely sure that, with your determination you will reach your goal.  As the others have said I hope there is someone around who understands what you are going through  .

      Bluprimrose and Acrazywench, congratulations and happy healthy pregnancies to you both!

    I am not very good at the moment keeping up with everyone, it is so busy on here, but my thoughts are with everyone waiting at the moment and also those whose planned cycles have not worked out, so frustrating and stressful.  

    I have been lucky enough to try again with my ex this month and now just starting 2ww, fourth "natural" try now but not sure if I am ovulating properly, but this cycle a little more promising than the last two, feeling a little more normal hormonally this time and actually had the urge to jump on any man I could find day 7-9 so I am taking this as a good sign!  Of course I restrained myself till ex got here and had a fairly good weekend  .  Joined a special offer at a lovely spa hotel nearby with a friend and have been in the gym and their pool for most of the last week and a half when not at work.  Feeling better for it and a bit lighter!
      love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Redrose hope it works out, but if you are doubting that you are ovulating have your day 21 progesterone tested

L x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ladies

sorry for my absence - have been away all weekend and i start a new job tomorrow so won't be around so much because of that.  and sorry in advance if i've missed anyone.

firstly, sarah i'm so sorry - i know words are not enough but we're all here for you and are     for a happy ending next time.  it's a tough old journey and it can be a long one, but this is not the end.

and sending acrazywench huge congratulations - it's great to have some happy news on our single ladies thread.

rose and coco i hope you're feeling a little better - although i know the nearer the end of the 2ww gets the harder it is.  am sending you     and    .

thank you to everyone for your good wishes after hearing my news on friday - i so appreciate them, although my story isn't going to have a happy ending.  (sorry if tmi) - but i've been 'bleeding' dark brown since a couple of hours after i got the blood test back and today it turned red and is accompanied by mild period feelings in my uterus.  it's not heavy yet but it's definitely there and i've been devastated all day.  red blood is not good.  i sort of knew in my heart that a beta as low as 8 on 14dpo was not good and i guess if i'd not had the blood test early i'd not have known that one of my embies had implanted and would just think it hadn't worked at all and my period had arrived.  i'm still going to have the blood test tomorrow as i always do, but i guess it'll have dropped to almost nothing - maybe when it was 8 it had already dropped from higher - i'll never know.

it's so hard as i actually allowed myself to believe that i could actually be pregnant this time and now i just feel so sad and am back to square one.

i'll let you know what happens but i just wanted to say thank you again for your help and support, it is very comforting and really means a lot.

am thinking of you all and sending      and      for all who need and hoping we get some more good news here soon.

bye from an incredibly sad

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BP - I really hope that your blood results brings a good result.  Good Luck with the new job- all your stresses in life at once!!

L x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you so much jj1 - but it would mean a miracle had happened if it was good news.

sorry to sound so negative - but af is definitely here.

i know, tomorrow is not the day i feel like starting a new job!

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs BP
xx


----------



## Felix42

BP, so sorry to hear your news. It is so cruel to have happy news snatched away. Hope that this is you getting one step closer and your next go will be the one. 

Lots of  for all those waiting just now. Thinking of you  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

BP I'm so sorry to hear that af showed up   I really hope that you manage to find the strength to get through today at your new job  

  to everyone else on their 2WW  

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

bluprimrose I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  I was so hoping to see a different result for you.  Take good care and look after yourself.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

oh Rose am so sorry you feel that way.  It might just be hormones making you feel low and not everyone feels anything at first, as I kept getting told.

I do hope it works out for you honey.

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

BP- so so sorry to read your news        

Rose honey - please please don't be so hard on yourself.  We're here for you and all rooting for you honey.         these darn hormones really do cause havoc honey.  You take care x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose- Try and stay positive. last time you didn't think it worked but it did, it is so hard after a mc though you have so much riding on it, i know i came crashing down the cycle after my mc and started counselling then          

Coco- you are very good not testing in the morning, mind you PUPO!!!    
L x


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies on 2 WW

Huge congrats to Crazywench    so pleased for you and first time as well.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry to hear you are down Rose sending you loads of   

So sorry to read your news BP  

Sending everyone else lots of positive energy  
Teela
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you again everyone for your kind words after my post yesterday.

rose - i'm so sorry you're finding this 2ww so hard.  but remember when you were pregnant before you had no symptoms - so that's hopefully a good thing.  you could go to the clinic an have a blood test like i did which will put you out of your misery.  it would give you a definite answer tomorrow?

afm, af is here in full swing.  have had an awful day - my blood test result today came up as 9 - so only 1 higher than friday.  so it's a biochemical pregnancy/early miscarriage.  i can't tell you how dreadful i feel having my tiny ray of hope taken away from me.  and i have to stay on meds until another blood test on wednesday, am not really sure why as i'd like to just stop them all.  a couple of friends have said at least you know you can get pregnant - and although i know that's true, it's further than i've got before, it doesn't help me right now.  it almost feels worse to be pregnant for 5 minutes and then lose it.

thank you for all your support these past two weeks and i'll be checking and   that you girls get the good news you deserve very soon.  i hope your 2wws pass smoothly and any upcoming ecs and ets go well.

bye for now.

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi

BP, I'm so sorry that the news is worse rather than better.        It's almost too much to bear to be so close and then cruelly have that opportunity snatched away.  

Rose, Coco, hang on in there ladies - this fat lady ain't ready to sing just yet.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

just sending some     and      

sorry that 2WW is understandably being pretty tough.
xxxx


----------



## Chowy

Everyone good luck with 2ww, sending you all   and lots of  

Just look on the bumps and babes thread, it may take a while but there is alot of proof on there that our dreams can come true.  

chowy


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sorry to hear you're feeling so low. It is very hard after a miscarriage but as the others say you didn't have any symptoms last time you had your BFP either. These hormones are a b*gger, so please hang in there. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of  to you and Coco for testing this week. 

BP, a chemical pregnancy is so cruel isn't it? I'm sure I read somewhere though that after one or a miscarriage, your body is more likely to get pregnant again, as its learnt a bit of what to do and wants to get back to that place (like you want to too!). 
  

Wishing all those on the 2ww lots & lots of  

Felix xx


----------



## winky77

It is so busy on here....full of hope, hormones, frustration and despair in equal measure me thinks. 

BP.....I am so sorry for what you're going thru and a new job to contend with at the same time...   

CEM....keep your pecker up chuck......it was tricky start but you've got just a good a chance as anyone of it having worked...2 decent embies will be trying their best to fulfil your dream! 

Coco.....sorry you're suffering with the bloating again. Hopefully it is improving every day and then you'll start bloating for all the right reasons  with a BFP,  

Rose....    it sounds like you're having a real tough time.  I really hope it works out for you this time.  I was staying at my cousins earlier this week and she was asking after you after we met up with her last year. 


Wizard ....are you on here yet ?  Am sure I am missing someone ?!?

lol...Winky


----------



## wizard

Coco and Rose, the end of the 2ww is just awful     Rose I'm so sorry you feel so sad and Coco I'm with you on not knowing about next steps.  If this cycle doesn't work for me I dont know if I can, or want to do this again.  Sending you bith very sticky vibes and hugs.

So here I am on my 7th 2ww  .  2 early blasts transferred this afternoon, OTD 26th September.

Claire, Teela and FM    

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Rose and Coco I do so hope it has worked for you gals.  Fingers crossed!  Wizard lots of luck in your general direction for lucky number 7!!  

Do stuff to distract yourself for the next fortnight and dont be tempted to test!

RLxxx


----------



## wizard

Rose I wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow and I'll be thinking of you                      

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Good luck for tomorrow Rose.  Coco not long for you to wait either.  Hang in there both of you.

Wizard congrats on being PUPO - fingers crossed that this is your last 2ww.

Hope the rest of you are doing well too and that the 2ww isn't driving you mad.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose good luck for otd

coco more bloating is sometimes a gd sign with the ohss ladies

best of luck to you all


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just wanted to pop on and wish the 2ww'rs all the very very best   

Sorry I'm not around much at the moment - I'm still getting over the disappointment of my cancelled cycle and I'm finding it hard to be here too much. I am checking in from time to time though and really hoping you're doing OK - am thinking of you all

Especially good luck for tomorrow Rose  

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Rose,   for tomorrow - hope you get another of those shock  s you definitely weren't expecting...fingers and toes are crossed for you.    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose really hoping it's good news for you tomorrow  

Very best wishes to everyone else on 2WW - thinking of you all  

Hope we're in for a bumper run of     

Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wizard hope 7 is your lucky number       
Wishing you very very good news come OTD , you so deserve it to be your turn.  Let us know when we need to send the      out in force  

Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey       for tomorrow x x x 

Big big hugs and lots of          for all of you on the 2WW - am thinking of you all x x x


----------



## Sima

Good luck for tomorrow Rose. I really hope it all goes well for you   

Welcome to the 2ww Wizard.  Sounds like nice blasts


----------



## bluprimrose

rose wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  and coco for your otd.

and sending everyone else     and     and     for lots of bfps.

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys for all your well wishes   I'm doing ok but trying not to think about things to much in the hope that I avoid the 2WW madness. It is still very early days for me as not even a week in but so far so good I think    had a couple of mild cramps buy praying its the embies getting comfy!!

Rose sending you all the best of luck and sticky vibes for tomorrow. I have to say that for both my BFP I had no symptoms what so ever in the 2WW and slight spotting a day before OTD so I   you will still get that BFP that you so deserve      Its so hard and I can really identify with everything you have said, its been practically a mirror image at times - keep strong hunny   


                to all the 2WWers

Huge bear     to all the BFN        


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Teela

Rose sending you lots and lot of positive thoughts for today   

Coco also to you for tomorrow   

Not sure about me, no AF yet but strong AF pains since yesterday, not over till the witch comes but not feeling very positive now I have the
lurking witch.

Positive thoughts to everyone else on 2WW   

Teela
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose      I really am so sorry to read your news honey.  

Please be good to yourself and take very good care of you.  

Big big hugs      Mini x x x  x  x x x x


----------



## Teela

So sorry Rose   

Look after yourself

Teela
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Rose


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so sorry.    Try to be kind to yourself today.  I know you have lots to think about I just hope you can find the right path.

Coco - Good luck tomorrow


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, you are so brave and so determined and you are so disciplined in the way you approach each cycle - I am simply gutted for you my dear   and wish I could do or say something more or different to make things feel a little less hopeless this morning.  Special     to you.  

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* So so sorry hunny,this whole thing is so heartbreaking and unfair 

S x x


----------



## lulumead

oh rose, thats rubbish. Really wished it was going to be different for you. Wish there was more i could do for you other than send lots of      

coco: sending you lots of      for tomorrow.

love to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## winky77

Oh Rose.....I am gutted for you...what a disappointment .... I can only add to the      but wish we could say or do something to make it all better. 

Coco......       for tomorrow. x


CEM, Wizard, Teela, FM.......hang on in there girls.   

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

Rose I'm so sorry, I was really hoping that this would be the one for you   

Coco good luck for tomorrow!     

    to Teela, Wizard and FM  

Bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

Rose - was so terribly sorry to log on and read your news.   It is just so unfair that you have had to go through this disappoinment and hurt  . As the others have said, I hope you have lots of support around you today.

We're all thinking of you Rose xxx  

Coco - good luck for tommorrow - will text in a min 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose   so sorry
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, I am so very very sorry that it wasn't too be this cycle hunny. It is so unfair and cruel as the others have said. Thinking of you and sending huge heartfelt hugs. 
 

Coco, good luck tomorrow. AF feelings and spotting sound pretty positive.  for a BFP tomorrow. 

 to CEM, Wizard, Teela and FM too!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Rose   so sorry to hear it was a BFN - thinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I am so sorry    . Thinking of you....

Coco, good luck for tomorrow    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Rose, so sorry it wasn't the good news you had hoped for.    

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Coco, sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly and that is so annoying about your boss changing the time of your appraisal.  How on earth are you meant to concentrate through that!  

Hope that the grottiness is a positive sign.  Remember that your immune system gets suppressed during pregnancy. 

Rose, hope you're doing ok hun.   

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Oh Rose.    I'd hoped so much it'd be good news for you. What to say? I'm so, so sorry it's a BFN.     Take care of yourself. 

Coco - good luck for tomorrow.    

CEM, Wizard, Teela, FM - thinking of you    
OneStep


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm soo soo disappointed on your behalf Rose.  Big hugs chuck and I know you;ll stay strong.
RLxx


----------



## dottiep

Rose - so very very sorry to read your news.  As others have said this is a hard journey at times. I hope you are ok and can see past this.  Thinking of you & sending you    

Coco- rubbish about your meeting tomorrow.  Hope it goes well.  I think your symptoms sound promising.........will be watching out for your news.

Fairy dust to everyone else on here.

Love
Dx


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose, what can I say?  I am so very very sorry that you have to go through this and that the journey is so damn hard.  Sending you lots of    and I hope you have some good people around to take care of you.

Wizard x


----------



## wizard

Coco        I hope the nausea and grottiness are signs that there is some action going on in there, it's sounding good    

Wizard x


----------



## acrazywench

Sorry to add to the sadness on the board, but I lost my lovely little ball of cells yesterday afternoon. I know I only had 6 days of knowing I was pg, but it doesn't really stop it from feeling horrible. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok and that those on the 2ww get bfps which stick like crazy.

x


----------



## indekiwi

Crazywench, I'm so so sorry to read your news.     Sending you loads of     - this is too hard to bear.  

Coco, hun, I'm doing a lot of     in the west country tonight.......

Hope everyone else on the TWW is just about holding it together - and maybe even enjoying being PUPO.   

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

crazywench just posted on the other board but here's some more    , I am really gutted for you.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

so sorry to hear that crazywench xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco really hoping its very good news for you tomorrow - hope you're appraisal goes well too and you manage to concentrate - what timing eh?!  Will be thinking of you and sending lots of     

Crazywench   I am so very sorry, life is so cruel sometimes  .  We're all here when you need us, look after yourself  

Best wishes to all,
Jovi x


----------



## winky77

Crazywench       so sorry hun


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose  and Crazywench - so very sorry to hear your news today   
Thinking of you both, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Crazywrench - I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco just wanted to say good luck I had positive vibes for you!

Rose abs acraywench so very sorry to hear ur sad news 
l x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Crazy honey so sorry to read your news        

Coco       for today x x


----------



## Papillon

Rose, so sorry to hear it was a BFN    

Crazywench    

Papillon


----------



## Felix42

Oh Rose!   You poor poor thing. That is just awful. I so hope they find you a great new job in the company. They clearly value personally very much what with your hand picking for promotion earlier. 
Thinking of you and  that the only way is up. As they say, this too will pass and I'm sure things will turn a better corner for you soon. 

 for you Coco for a positive result and  and  to all other 2ww-ers. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey         I'm at a loss for words at the moment.
Take care x x x


----------



## wizard

Rose how awful for you     I hope that something else is found for you, it must be very worrying  

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Rose - the last thing you needed on top of everything else... I hope you can find something else you enjoy at the same company.    
OneStep


----------



## bingbong

Rose that's terrible   to have a job that you enjoy is so special, I so hope that things work out quickly for you.

Coco, thinking of you  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

oh Roseyposey! What kind of work do you do?  Perhaps we can all look out for you?
RLxxx


----------



## some1

Crazywench - so sorry to read that you have lost your BFP - ttcing can be so cruel.  Thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Coco - so sorry - really thought it was going to be a bfp, have been hovering by the computer waiting for your news.  Thinking of you and wishing the world was different  

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Coco. I am so very sorry.   
I don't blame you throwing your phone. I hope it helped a tiny bit to get some frustration out. Thinking of you and  that you find a way forward. 

Huge huge  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Coco I have been checking for your news, I thought with your symptoms and good blasts again that it was going to be your turn.  I am so incredibly sorry, you must be furious and upset and devastated in equal measure.  Sending you     and so wishing it had been different for you this time.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I really can't believe it I really thought everything seemed promising for you!! It is so hard getting a negative results and no reasons why!!! You must be feeling so raw and upset- I never feel angry just an emotional wreck and break down!  It is hard, when is your follow  up appt at the clinic.  I take faith and keep going down different roads but when you see some poeple on their 9th and 10th getting a BFP and with their own eggs gives  me a glimmer of hope.  

Would you consider DE's/embryos at all as you do suffer with OHSS but with DE it is much easier just thicken the lining tablets/patches sometimes injections and then pop them in like ET (if you get that far!!)

Take care of yourself

Rose I can't believe how much bad luck in such a short space of time, but like others have said your employers seem to value you so maybe something will come up.  Take care
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

What a day we've had here - and not in the good sense  

So sorry to hear about your job situation Rose - hope you can get something sorted within the company - it sounds like you are well thought of there, so hopefully there will be some good options on the table for you   

Coco - what can I say? I texted you just a little while ago, and was really hoping no news was good news. I'm so sorry. It's just so frustrating when there are no answers isn't it? Trouble is if you've had all the immune tests, and everything else looks good, it's hard to know what to suggest - especially if the consultants can't come up with anything either
Right now I've only one thought - which is to try PGD or that other thing which they do at Nottingam - CGH or something like that (Rose has all the info on this) to see what the egg/embryo quality is really like on the inside....they might look good externally, but are they chromosomally? Challenge will be in finding a clinic which can do this, especially one nearby enough for you because I know it's hard for you to travel for tx
Let's chat more when you've had time to process the BFN    
So sorry...

Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws

So sorry Rose and Coco.    

It's such a blooming awful process this. I too had perfect looking fresh blasts that didn't work. Then one frostie did...not much rhyme or reason to it, which is not of much help. Keep going ladies, hard as it is; I really am hopeful for you.  

Muddy x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Aren't LWC doing it now as in their Ova magazine there was an article about it
L x


----------



## kylecat

Coco - have been thinking about you all day and wondering whether you had received your news. I am so so sorry to read that it is another negative. It is utterly unfair that you and others have to go through cycle after cycle - why the hell doesn't it work.  
I know I was at the same clinic as you but at the moment I am fuming with them for letting you down again  . They need to give you some bl**dy answers, although I know that this is not always possible. 

If you need to chat at all, you know where I am, just call anytime.

Take care Coco - lots of hugs  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Teela

Oh dear what a day, I am so sorry to read your news Rose re the BFN and the job, I hope things come good for you soon.

Coco so sorry re the result, my phone would have gone as well, how frustrating they cant give you the answers.

Crazywench so sorry to read your news as well, look after yourself.

This is such an emotional roller coaster physically and mentally, I wish I could say more to make you all feel better but I know
I can't. Thinkin of you all.

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, I am so so sorry    . It all seems so unfair with all you've been through with the OHSS again  . Thinking of you...

Rose, sorry to hear about your job situation, not what you needed right now   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco I'm so so sorry to read your news... Know what you mean about phone - mines taken a right battering today too.

        honey.  Really don't know what to say... am just so heartbroken for you all.

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Sima

Oh dear!  Rose I am so sorry to hear your news.  A job cut is not a nice thing to have hanging over you but happening so soon after the BFN must make things doubly hard to process   .  I wish you all the luck in the world in finding another job in the company.......after all they must realise that good employees are hard to find.

Coco      I am so sorry.  Like all the others I thought all of the signs were indicating a positive result for you.  I don't blame you for throwing the phone.  Take care of yourself


----------



## Papillon

Coco, I am so sorry to read your news    

Papillon


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco hun    so very sorry, take care, you WILL get there     Sorry you can't get any answers as to way, it's just not fair sometimes

Rose   

Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, couldn't post earlier as I was feeling so despondent at your news, and if I was despondent, you were that x 10 or 20.  Once your phone has been replaced, and your wee man has inadvertently said or done something so loving tomorrow to assure you that you are the most amazing mummy in the world, perhaps it will be time to think about next steps, and how (and whether at all) to change your approach to achieve this dream.  In the meantime, I wish you peace this evening, a mostly uninterrupted night's sleep, and a reawakening of hope for tomorrow.  If you want to chat, you know how to reach me - and if you were in the vicinity, I would give you the most enormous hug.        

Rose, how bloody irritating for another piece of bad news to hit your front door.    Here's to an even better job coming from this company that perhaps was previously unavailable to you that will turn ashes to triumph on the career front.    

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

....and I knew there was someone testing tomorrow...Teela, good luck!    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Teela good luck for tomorrow  
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Teela, lots of  to you!

Love & hugs to all 2ww-ers and warmest, heartfelt  to all those who have had to suffer the heartbreak of BFNs recently. This is such a hard and uncertain journey.  Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

oh my lovely ones...what a day filled with rubbish news.

Rose: how stressful. Just hope that a better job is lurking in the company for you and it turns into a positive situation.   

Coco: how frustrating and totally awful. Its hard being told its all good and no reason why it shouldn't work...not very helpful for moving ahead. I hope once you can get your head around it, you can find some answers (if there are any in this crazy game) and get the result. Sending big     ....which feels totally inadequate and I wish there was more I could do.

tons of luck for tomorrow Teela...no pressure but I think we would all love some good news to help us keep the faith  

here's hoping tomorrow is a better day all round.
lots of love
xxx


----------



## wizard

Teela wishing you mountains of luck          

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco   I wish there was more I could do or say to make it feel better.  Sure the lovely ladies here will be able to help you with your letter.  Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend to lift your spirits .... but it's so hard to distract ourselves from TTC thinking I know my life seems to revolve around ithinking about it most of the time.  It will happen for you, just wish the journey wasn't so hard along the way  
Take care, love
Jovi x

Teela - hope you're on your way with some good news   x


----------



## Teela

Hi all well not sure I can bring any good news to the board!

I tested yesterday [I know!] but cause the witch had not arrived as last time 3 days early
I got excited, well test was negative Im afraid, I really thought this time was promising as had
AF pains since wed [11 DPO] but they have varied in intensity and come and gone!! strange
I have not tested today although still no AF, Im to scared to, although if she does not show over
the weekend I will do another to confirm, but I just don't know!! 

Sorry its not good news girls, of to the dentist now arggh 
Teela
x


----------



## bluprimrose

Hello all

sorry for my absence - I'm out of the country for a couple of days visiting my dad who's not very well so haven't really had internet access but I'm checking in on my brother's blackberry.  It's a bit hard to read everything on this though so sorry in advance if I've missed anyone.  

Rose, I'm so sorry for the news about your job but I really hope it opens other doors for you.  And I hope that you're feeling ok generally although I suspect not.

Coco I am so so sorry about your neghative test, I really am.  I know what the desire for answers feels like I really do.  I have had the worst week I've had for years after my bad news on monday and have felt the need to ask lots of questions and get as many answers as I can.  I've had three consultations this week with three different consultants - one who I trust one hundred per cent, so if I can help at all I'd be happy to and I can give you his details if you'd like, just pm me and I'll pass them on.

Teela, I hope your news changes - there's still time as if you are pregnant the hcg levels will rise every day and maybe they're just too low to show on a hpt.  I have just had a biochemical pregnancy and I would have never got a positive on a hpt as my levels never got high enough.

Cem, am praying for you and hope we'll be celebrating with you.

This single ladies thread is really wonderful at a time that can feel very very lonely, even with friends and family who offer support, I think it's only you ladies who truly understand.  I was wondering if any of you would like to carry on our thread so we have continued support now and before we continue our journeys.  I'd love to hang around as I find it really comforting to be able to share with you and hopefully help you with my support too.

Sending hugs to those who need it and pma vibes to those still in their two week wait.

Am looking forward to getting home to my laptop so I can read everyone's news properly.

Lol

bpxx


----------



## starbuck

Coco, Rose & crazywench - really sorry to hear all your news.    I was really hoping we would get  a good run BFPs.  This journey can be so heartbreaking.  Am thinking of you all during this difficult time. 

Teela - Am keeping my fingers crossed that your levels are just too low for a HPT yet.  

Cem - I know its hard to stay positive - the 2ww really sucks.  Full moon and Wizard hope you are doing ok.

Starbuck
x


----------



## starbuck

Oh I should probably add that I'm also on 2ww.  Testing 26th Sept.  Last try before I go to IVF - which I'm hoping will be a lot less frustruating as I won't spend all my time wondering if triggers are too early or if the egg has fertilised.  Am totally terrifed of IVF though so expect I'll just find new things to worry about.

Starbuck
x


----------



## bluprimrose

Sorry, crazywench sending you hugs too.

bpxx


----------



## wizard

Teela I hope it turns around for you   

Starbuck welcome, I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky for you  .  But moving on to IVF?!  Let's   you don't have to.

Wizard x


----------



## Teela

Ok at least I didnt waste another test!  - with has arrived so a def   for me.  

Good luck to all the other 2 WW's sending you lots  

Hoping to try again straight away so am ordering from ESB to avoid the clinic delays with sperm.
Does anyone know how quick they usually are from order to delivery, obviously going to be monday
now before I speak to them...

thanks and have a lovely weekend

Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Teela so sorry to hear your news x x x  x      
I ordered my wigglies via their website - and emailed them.  All the best honey x x x
You will be asked to pay an extra £1000 for pregnancy slot if importing to UK.


----------



## Teela

Thanks Mini for reply, I have mailed them today but obviously have to wait for reply til monday.

I did know about the pregnancy slot [although not happy about it] but my clinic will only let me
import from them and not Xytec!! No idea why.

Were they quick as if not I may miss this cycle due to clinic delays.

thanks hon
Teela
x


----------



## wizard

Teela it shouldn't take any longer than a week, if you order Monday and your clinic agrees to accept the sperm then there's no reason why it shouldn't be there by Friday.  You might have to 'monitor' though - once you've placed your order I'd contact ESB and tell them you need it shipping ASAP.  They'll then contact your clinic to get their agreement to accept delivery and then off it goes!  You just might need to check your clinic responds to them quickly.

One other thing - when you're looking at the ESB website there may be sperm available that's not showing; ESB keeps sperm aside for the UK 'market' which doesn't show on their main website.  So if it appears the donors don't have any or few straws that's not necessarily the case.  Janne at ESB will send an up to date spreadsheet on request.

Good luck.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

hi starbuck...hoping you don't have to do IVF   but its not as scary once you get going. I minimised the stress for me personally by doing mild and short protocol. So no downregging and as minimal drug as possible. Made me feel happier about doing it, and it hasn't been nearly as bad as I thought  

good luck for this go though    

Teela: sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time.  I used ESB and they were very quick, seemed to be this end that made it difficult!

lots of  everyone else.

xx


----------



## Teela

Thanks Wizard for the reply, I will be on the case monday.

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, so sorry that it was a BFN for you 

Claire,  hang on in there .   that this is your turn  

Good luck and   to everyone else on the 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

Thanks so much lou, I'll take a look around.

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

Rose, Coco and Teela - so sorry to hear your news   

Cem and Starbuck - I hope the 2ww is going ok, sending lots of   your way and hoping that you get your BFPs.

Teela - it's definitely good that you have e-mailed ESB. I found the pregnancy slot a bit confusing, luckily I knew about it beforehand from reading this board so I e-mailed about it after my purchase, but when I bought the sperm there was no real mention of it on the website and no way of adding it to the shopping basket. The payment for the sperm went through with no mention of the pregnancy slot - it was only following some e-mails and a couple of phone calls that I got that bit sorted out. Also in order for the sperm to be released, in addition to the pregnancy slot fee ESB require your national insurance number and for you to return a signed contract to them. They will accept a scanned signature on the document by e-mail, but if you aren't aware that they need this it can add another layer of stress to something which is already quite stressful and time-dependent. My transaction was all done and dusted on the Monday and I think the sperm was at the clinic the following Monday or Tuesday.

Thank you so much for your lovely messages. I had three horribly weepy/emotional basketcase days, but today I'm in much better shape and I've been really lucky to have lots of hugs and support from my parents and a couple of close friends who knew about the treatment. 

x


----------



## Papillon

Teela, so sorry that it was a BFN for you    

Papillon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela I am so sorry for you

L x


----------



## Felix42

Teela, I'm so sorry it didn't work this cycle.   I hope you are cosseting yourself. 

CEM, FM, Wizard and Starbuck, sending lots of  to you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Bluprimrose and Acrazywench, I am so sorry that your pregnancies didn't continue, it doesn't matter how early they are lost, it still hurts like hell as your dreams are taken away FOR NOW.  Look after yourselves  .

    Rose, so sorry that your 2ww was so difficult and that it didn't end in the right result  , but you should give yourself credit for having the courage to go through another IVF so soon after your loss.  I hope the work situation becomes more stable soon.

    Teela,   so sorry this cycle was not the one.  Take care.

    Coco, I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't worked for you  .  If I was in your position, as the others have said, I would want more information on the quality of my eggs and I would definitely be changing to a proven sperm donor who has produced live births.  If only there was a cheap, simple way of assessing egg or embryo quality, I think it could save a lot of us a lot of heartbreak and expense, although perhaps some of us would still go on trying to find "the good one".  I know, even at 42,quite a bit older than you, I still keep hoping that I will just get lucky and it must be even harder when you have a child already to give up on the possibility of a genetic sibling.

    FM, hope you are not going too crazy!  Lots of luck too to Claire, Wizard and Starbuck                    

                love, Rosi.


----------



## Felix42

Oo, CEM, just two more sleeps til test day. Hope you're hanging in there ok hun.   

 and  to all 2ww-ers. Hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing this week.  Do your best to hold out until OTD!

RLxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* hoping for a lovely BFP for you tomorrow, am thinking of you hun 

Sarah x x


----------



## lulumead

for tomorrow claire.
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Everyone....

Been texting but not posting much....am still in that slight denial that I'm TTCing again stage and filling my life with lots of distractions....am just about remembering to do the injections! 

Just wanted to send big hugs to all those recently disappointed and a big   to Wizard, Starbuck, FM for rest of waiting period, and especially CEM for tomorrow! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!          

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

CEM, have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun.  

 to all 2ww-ers. Hope the wait isn't driving you too   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Claire   it's good news from you tomorrow,     this is the one for you!
Will be thinking of you
Love
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - am thinking of you and   for a good result tomorrow. PLEASE text me...I'm in Oulu (Northern Finland) doing presentations and then flying to Tampere (near Helsinki) in the evening so won't get a chance to be online 

Got everything crossed for you hun  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, good luck for tomorrow                
  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

Sorry been AWOL lately as been finding things just too hard and trying to keep quiet and distracted   I hate to bring more bad news to this thread but another BFN I am afraid as AF has arrived and as you can see way before OTD. My last cycle was 36 days and then this month is just 24 days- what the hell is going on with my body!!!   
I am completely gutted, angry and hurting   especially as I suffered so bad with ovarian pain with this cycle. I was really   that tx no. 8 would be the one but now I am starting to believe that perhaps it will never happen again and I have had my chances and lost them  Sorry to be such a downer but I just don't know how many times I can do this but I also don't know how I can stop either so I just feel crazy and stuck   I was determined not to get into debt and have a baby (as I just don't know how I will manage with money normally, let alone having a loan on top) but I have nothing left in my savings which means credit card or stop. Its just agonising      and I am so sick of sticking needles into myself for nothing  

Big hugs to all, especially the recent BFN's   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM I am so so sorry to read your news   I wish that I could say something to help, but in situations like this words just seem inadequate   I hope that you have people around you   

Bingbong x

p.s. Cem good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh FM I am so sorry, can only echo bingbong in that words just seeem inadequate.  I am so sad for you    Be kind to yourself for the next few days while you come to terms with it all, we're here when you need us   xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

FM my heart goes out to you! so sorry. Big hugs
RLxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys     Logging off for a while now just too sad


----------



## Sima

FM - I am so sorry.     You have probably logged off by now but I just wanted to say take care of yourself.


----------



## Teela

Oh FM I am so sorry  I was praying this was your time. Look after yourself and I hope you
have someone to talk to. This journey is so hard.

Be kind to yourself

and Claire sending you   vibes for tomorrow

Teela
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Silly me - Wiz you'll be on this thread of course!  I've posted on IVF thread. Hope all is well. RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM so sorry hun
x


----------



## Felix42

FM, I'm so very sorry to hear your news hunny.   Try and be gentle with yourself. No big decisions are needed just now. I hope you have people around you at the moment and always remember we're here for you cheering you on & helping however we can, even if its just that shoulder to cry on just now or someone to shout about the injustice of it all. It really is a very hard journey. ^cuddle^  and  for better times for you very soon. 

CEM, thinking of you tomorrow & sending lots of PMA your way. 

Love & hugs to all 2ww-ers, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

FM I really feel for you  and I am so sorry that it hasn't worked again.  You must be devastated and despairing and I wish there was something I could do to make things (a teeny bit) better for you.    

Claire I am thinking of you   

I am just no good, no good at all at this 2ww.  I wish I could get into PUPO headspace and relax but I just can't.  It is just not in my personailty, my psyche, my disposition - however one might describe it.    

Starbuck hope you're hanging in there.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM, so sorry it's another BFN
Take care of yourself,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem - So sorry hun  this is so unfair.  I really hope that Stephan can give you some options and answers.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM am so sorry to read your news honey       I really had hoped the outcome would be different    
Claire honey     I'm so sorry to read your news too - it does hit so hard when our bodies seem to fail us. You're like me - need a back up plan to keep looking forward.  I'm thinking of you honey and hope that S comes back with a way ahead very soon.      

Big hugs and take care x x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Sending lots of loving empathy and     to FM and CEM this morning.  Wish I could be there to deliver said     in person; but since this is not the case, I hope someone else is delivering on my behalf.  

Wizard, it doesn't matter a fig if you can't get into PUPO mode - but I just can't wait to see you celebrating P mode in major style!  Lots of luck to you over the next few days.    

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Inde I wish I could join you in your enthusiasm but I'm afraid I'm also the bearer of bad news.  Looks like another chemical for me - tested positive and now negative and bleeding has started.  What a very unlucky month this has been so far for us all    Starbuck I hope you will buck the trend   

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Hasn't this month been terrible.  Wizard, cem and FM - really sorry to hear your news.  I can't believe the run of bad luck this month.  I know there is nothing I can say which will help with how you are feeling.  I hope you can all get through this hard time and make new plans quickly.  

Can't say I'm feeling very positive -  I haven't even felt tempted to test yet as it all seems so unlikely. 

love to you all
starbuck
x


----------



## madmisti

FM - have texted but again so so sorry hun   Take care of yourself

Claire - Said it in Pm but also very sorry it hasn't worked this time around    I always have to have a plan B too so it's good you are already looking ahead to next tx - I hope the change in approach and younger eggs make the difference hun   

Wizard - I am really sorry it is looking like a BFN for you too honey   

We really are having a terrible run of bad luck this month - this whole TTC journey is so cruel, and so often we just can't understand WHY a tx has failed, which makes it all the harder to bear  

Starbuck - I hope you buck the trend hun   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Papillon

FM, Cem and Wizard   

Papillon


----------



## Chowy

FM, Cem and Wizard    

Thinking of you all.

Chowy xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Oh Wizard, I'm so sorry!!    What a b*tch of a month this one's been!      

A-Mx


----------



## some1

So very sorry to read your news Fullmoon, CEM and Wizard - am thinking of you, hope you are all okay    

Some1

xx


----------



## Sima

Wizard and CEM.....I am so sorry  .  This journey is so difficult.


----------



## lulumead

oh my...this is just too rubbish for words. I am so so sorry for everyone who has tested negative. Wish it was different. hope you have lovely people around you looking after you all.

xxxxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

So so sorry to read the BFN news today... 

FM, CEM, Wizard      

Look after yourselves... Give yourself time to grieve, lick your wounds, or whatever else you need to do...
Thinking of you.
OneStep


----------



## bingbong

Cem and Wizard I am so sorry to read your news   

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem, Wizard, I am so, so sorry.  You girls deserve much better than this.  Sending you great big hugs and love:     

RLxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, Claire and Wizard, I am so sorry that tx hasn't worked for any of you this month   . Thinking of you all.....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Oh girls I am so sorry what a s**t month this has been, don't know what else to say. 

Hoping you have some positive news Starbuck

take care all

Teela
x


----------



## Felix42

CEM, so very sorry to hear of your bad news.   No matter how much you steel yourself for a negative result, it is still hard. Its great to hear that you've got a plan to go forward and should be able to get underway soon I hope.  for next steps. 

Wizard, so sorry hun to hear of your result too. This has been a very bad month for the 2ww-ers so far.  I hope you have people round you to help you heal. 

Sending lots of  to our remaining 2ww-ers. I do hope the luck turns for you and we all get happier news on here soon.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*FM* I am so sorry hun 

*Claire* I was really hoping this would be your turn, it is so unfair, am thinking of you 

*Wizard* How awful to see the positive and then the negative 

This has been a truly awful month for us lovely singlies, it really, has so I am hoping those of us who are on the 2ww in the next few weeks will turn that luck around  

This is the first time I have properly posted since the BFN, I just haven't felt able to really properly do it until now, I had so many things that I wanted to say (most importantly a big thank you to all you lovely ladies for helping me get through the BFN with all your kind words of support) but whatever I seemed to say just didn't feel right, I think I just felt a little bit pointless for a few days, and just generally sorry for myself. But as no one in my "real life" knows about my IVF I couldn't really stay that way for long and I just had to kick myself up the backside and get on with life.

I feel so sad that it was yet again another BFN and I really don't know where to go next because after 5 failed IVF and no answers as to why, I just don't feel like there is much point carrying on. If I had an endless supply of money I would keep going and have all of the tests I possibly could, but I can't as I have run out of money and also managed to rack up a huge amount of debt in the process. Another IVF would cripple me financially and would mean I would be in debt the whole time any future baby was young and I would have to go back to work full time straight away just to pay all the loans and credit cards, and I just feel so guilty about having to do that and not being able to give a future child all the things that they need.

Going for DE has crossed my mind many many times this last week or so and although it really does seem like the best option for me as my eggs just don't want to seem to work (Or maybe they do and there is another issue like immune issues) I just can't seem to let go of using my own eggs and feel like I would need time to mourn my own eggs before I made that decision. I thought that moving onto DE would be an easy decision for me to make I now realise it is an incredibly hard one and not one I ever thought I would have to be thinking about at 29 

Anyway I have made the decision to take a break from TX because none of the potential paths I am faced with seem right to me at present and I think I need that time to reassess a few things in my life and to also try and get my body a tiny bit more healthier so if I do choose to go down the path of another OE cycle I might stand a slightly better chance.

I would like to hang around on all of these threads because I find all of the support on here invaluable whether you are cycling or not, and I love all you ladies to pieces so I hope that no one would mind that 

I am so very very sorry for all of the other ladies who have had a BFN recently or in fact any BFN's ever I really wish I had the power to change that for us all 

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah hun - huge    to you. And of course you should stick around - you're one of us now, whether you're having tx or not  

And even more    to everyone who has had a BFN in the past few days - we've really had a terrible run haven't we? Hope everyone (including me..) has better luck next time round

Love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Sarah  I've been thinking of you & wondering how you were getting on. I'm pleased to hear you have a way forward. It sounds like a good idea to take a break. You have time on your side at 29 and need to recharge I'm sure. I would agree that a decision to go to DE would be far too early for you & you'd always wonder what if. A nice break to remember what normal life offers & do a bit of repaying/saving sounds a great idea too. 
So pleased you will be hanging around here to keep us all company a bit during your break tho as you'd be horribly missed otherwise!
 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all

    FM, Cem and Wizard and Rose      this must be such a hard time for you all.  I just came on to catch up and was sure there would be some good news, but not to be in this truly dismal last few weeks for the singlies with all the BFNs, treatment problems and early m/cs.  I just hope there are some good things in store for you all soon.

    I think there are a lot of us wondering just where to turn at the moment.  Sarah, it is lovely to see you posting again and of course you should hang around!  I think you are right to pull back for a bit and have a good rest from treatment.  I know what you mean about the donor egg decision, it is one thing thinking about it, quite another actually doing it, especially at 29.

    As for me the witch is definitely lurking I think, so not going to be my month either.  JJ, meant to thank you, a while back for reminding me about having a progesterone test to check for ovulation, ( think I actually have a form from my GP but had forgotten all about it! ).  Going to live in blissful ignorance for a bit longer, I think though.  Hope all is going well for you.
                        lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## winky77

Oh gawd....what an awful run of bad luck and crippling disappointments. 

claire...I know you've not felt positive all the way through but I really hoped you'd be proved wrong...I am gutted for you chuck. 

Fm and Wizard.....horrible news for you two too.  I just can't believe it on here. What the heck is going on? 

Starbuck ...come on !  No pressure (like yeah!) but it would be really good to get this trend bucked! 

Sarah.....  having no answers is so frustrating...totally understand your decision to take some time out.....and of course we still need you on here !!! 

lol to everyone

..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh ladies what a week  

Claire & Wizard I am so sorry and sad for you both    

Words fail me.

Sarah   for you too, your post made me    Hope you find a way forward in time hun and in the meantime some peace away from the stresses of tx ....  glad to hear you're going to hang around still  

Rosi hope you're wrong and it's not the witch.

Take care everyone 
Jovi x


----------



## muddypaws

Oh b****y h**l what a p****r. This really is a f****r of a process. Couldn't think how else to convey my disappointment for you all. Keep going ladies, wishing you lots of love.  

Muddy xx


----------



## starbuck

This thread is so sad at the moment - I really hope you are all feeling better soon.

I tested today (day 13) and could see a very very faint line.    I am just praying its a line to get darker rather than being a line which is getting lighter......  OTD isn't until Monday but AF is due tomorrow which is why I always test on day 14.  I'll test again in the morning (assuming no AF) to see if the line is darker!  Wish me luck...

Starbuck
x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Starbuck. Keeping everything crossed for you. A line is a line, whether faint or otherwise!   Keep positive. 

Love & hugs to all and extra big hugs for those with recent bad news, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Starbuck wishing you all the luck in the world honey x x x 
I'm with felix - a line is still a line


----------



## kylecat

Cem, Wizard and Full Moon - so very sorry to read your news.  

Starbuck - fingers crossed!!  

kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

ooooh Starbuck that sounds promising!! As others said and line is a line however faint.    for a stronger line tomorrow


Bingbong x


----------



## loubi

So sorry to hear so much bad news, I hope you are all getting the support you need to get through this time.

Starbuck   that line gets darker for you!!

I am on day one of 2WW having had ET of 2 grade 2 embies this morning. I am already paranoid over any aches etc... What will I be like later on??!! 11th Oct is testing day for me.....hmm how long will I last!!

Take care all


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck,   that the line gets darker  . Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow 

Loubi, congrats on being PUPO . Good luck for your 2ww, hope that it flies by for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Really really sending you loads of    Starbuck

Hopin you can turn the luck around  

Teela
x


----------



## wizard

Starbuck I have everything crossed for you.

  

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

starbuck...hoping that line is nice and dark tomorrow.  

loubi...welcome to the 2ww. hope it flies by. Sending you lots of    

xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. hello lulumead

can i just ask - what is 'mild ivf'?

thanks very much

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

hello bluprimrose...

mild IVF is basically a low drug version, done in your natural cycle with no downregging and minimal stimulation. They aim to get between 2 and 7 eggs. So unlikely to get frosties. The advantage is not taking so many drugs, i wasn't keen on that. Good if you suffer from OHSS. Or for older women my consultant thinks it doesn't make sense to pump you full of drugs when you are only going to produce a few eggs anyway due to age.  You can also do natural ivf at my clinic, where they just let you produce egg without drugs (only one or sometimes none, thats the risk!), retrieve it, fertilise it and pop it back. 1st IVF baby was born this way - apparently!

I basically do 10 days of stims and then egg collection and off I go.  BAsically its like a short protocol I think!

Lxx


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks very much lulumead

that sounds a little like the short protocol i was on for my first 3 txs - i'm now on the long protocol just because it didn't work 3 times so they changed it just to see if it made a difference.  something made a difference as i was pg - but only for 5 minutes unfortunately.

i much preferred the short protocol - and yours sounds even better!

i wish you lots of luck for a bfp in the very near future - we need some more good news don't we?

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi

Starbuck, wishing you all the luck in the world over the next few days...looks promising!    

Loubi, welcome to the TWW - enjoy being PUPO!

   

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Starbuck - best of luck for today.  it's a promising start.

Loubi - wishing you a quick 2WW - keep occupied to distract yourself. Aches and pains are OK.  

RLxx


----------



## starbuck

Loubi - congrats on being PUPO.  Have read about your EC / ET on the IVF thread and sounds like you had a very emotional experience - I'm really glad you got enough eggs for yourself too.

My line is no darker today but no AF either so still promising.  Although I worry that such a faint line on day 14 means late implantation which I know has a much higher change of being biochemical/early miscarriage.    The clinic tests are supposed to be used on day 16 though so assuming no AF before Monday will do the offical test and hope for a strong line then.  

Thanks for all your support girls - I know you all have your fingers crossed for me.  Lets hope Sept can finish on a positive note and start a lucky trend for October.

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

crossing everything for you starbuck...hope not biochemical and line gets darker come monday. No AF good sign, if you are usually regular, and some people naturally have lower HCG levels
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Starbuck really hope u had a bfp!there


----------



## bingbong

sounds promising starbuck    and pleased to hear that you have been reading the IVF thread (not that you will need it!)

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Starbuck, how about getting a Clearblue Digital. I loved them. No ambiguity with the word Pregnant showing up nicely. 
 

Loubi, good luck with 2ww. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Starbuck.......really hoping you're turning the tide on this thread!!  I have everything crossed......which is making me look slightly odd as sat on the train from Glasgow to London! 

Loubi.....welcome to the 2ww !!!  We'll be overlapping by a few days if all goes to plan with me this week! 

Well.....I think someone slipped something in my Starbucks cos I have this ridiculously warm happy feeling going on?!?!?  Despite the fact I am facing a 4.5hr train journey to London and my seat reservation turned out to be sharing a table with a woman with 3 screaming babies/toddlers who were already swinging from the overhead luggage rack/ standing on the table/ showering the train with crumbs....before we'd even left Glasgow.  Have to confess I have found another seat a few tables away and now have my ipod on top volume!  And of course I am being all self righteous about how my future rugrats would never be quite as bad as that !!!  I know I should have seen it as practice.....but hey ho.....surfing the net catching up with you guys was the more attractive option! 

My day 10 scan went well this morning.....about 14 big follies .....once again not at all bad for an OLD BIRD like me !!  I am just waiting to see if Stepan wants me to cook them for another day or if I can trigger tonight?!?!  I am staying in London tonight and catching up with some of the girls I was on the writing holiday with back in June.  Flight to Brno is tomorrow!  Starting to feel a little bit excited !

lol..


..WInky


----------



## Sima

Winky - you old bird - well done on the follie front.  They sound great.  Have a lovely night in London tonight and a good flight to Brno tomorrow.  Say hi   to the pope for me.  May be he can give you a special blessing as he rushes past in his pope mobile.  All the best with the IVF.

Oooh Starbuck - I hope your line gets darker.  I think you should rush out and get yourself a Clearblue digital test kit at least that way you can get some more clarity now rather than waiting a couple of extra days.  However, no AF is a good thing so if you have strong determination and can wait a couple more days then why not stay PUPO for longer.  Good luck either way.


----------



## kizzi79

Cem, fullmoon and wizard I am so so sorry   take care all

Starbuck hope that line gets nice and dark asap  

Well had DIUI yesterday (thankfully much less traumatic than last month!!) - so am joining you on the 2ww Loubi.

Good luck all, love krissi xx


----------



## loubi

Winky - 14 follies is a great number, my fingers are firmly crossed hoping lots of nice eggs are collected!!   

As for me I have read a book and four magazines since ET yesterday!!! I usually love doing nothing, albeit that is usually on a carribean desserted beach looking out to see with a nice cocktail in my hand!!!!

Take care all


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Loubi, welcome to the 2ww  , hope it flies by with the RIGHT result at the end.

      Starbuck    and a little more     to make that line nice and dark tomorrow.

      Well I have reached day 27 and no sign of AF so far  , certainly not feeling pregnant but am regarding this as a minor victory against the perimenopausal witch  , as at least I have had a much more normal cycle without the 3 weeks of sore boobs and have reached my normal 27 days.  And get to have a few more hours of that vaguely hopeful feeling anyway!  Until I start worrying that I have just completely gone into menopause!  .

    Welcome Krissi to the 2ww again     best of luck  ,

    Winky, amazing scan results  , have a great night and say hi to the Pope for me  

    lots of love especially to those of us ( quite a few, sadly  ) who have had recently had dreams snatched away again, love Rosi.


----------



## bluprimrose

hello

i just realised that on friday night i posted a p.s. but hadn't actually posted the message i thought i had!

if i did and i can't see it, i apologise for repeating myself.

i just wanted to thank everyone again for the support i had during my 2ww -  i had a really terrible week last week after my bad news but am feeling much better this week and looking towards my next tx now.  isn't this journey a rollercoaster??  i have found the support and caring messages on ff invaluable.

i'm so sorry for anyone else who has had bad news and sending     and am     for some good news on this thread soon.

i'm away with work a lot over the next couple of weeks but will pop in whenever i can to see how everyone is doing.

and as an unfortunate veteran on this ivf train, if i can help anyone with advice or whatever, please just ask.

   to all.

bpxx


----------



## starbuck

Glad you are feeling a bit better bp - lets hope this next cycle is the one for you.

My test line definitely darker today and clinic have said as long as the line is there not to worry about its strength (easy for them to say).  Anyway they have booked me for 7 week scan on 19th October so its offically a BFP.  Hopefully this will start a trend of BFPs for October.

Krissi, Loubi and Rosi - hope all is well with your 2ww and you will be joining me soon.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## bluprimrose

Thank you starbuck - and fingers crossed for your 7 week scan!

Congratulations !

bpxx


----------



## loubi

Starbuck - What fab news!!!!! Congratulations I am so pleased for you, hearing that someone has a BFP is always fantastic news!!!
Best of luck for scan on 19th October.


I am having constant AF type pains which can't be good news can it?? I normally though have really sore (.)(.) along with the pains but I don't at the moment so this has to be good news?? Think I need to stop looking into every ache and twinge but is so hard when all I am thinking about is my two beanies and wanting them to snuggle in!!!

Oh well I am taking positive vibes from starbuck who is setting a new trend for BFP's!!!!


----------



## indekiwi

Starbuck, many congratulations - such positive news for a Monday morning!!!!! Fingers crossed for your seven week scan!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Starbuck   huge congratulations!  So pleased for you, we needed some good news

I don't think I could resist one of those digital tests just to see the word pregnant!

 for everyone

Take care,
Love & hugs
Jovi x


----------



## Mancy

Starbuck - what great news - CONGRATULATIONS!!    

I also wanted to say hi to everyone I met at the end of August - including RL (hope you're enjoying your holiday), Wizard (so, so sorry to hear of your recent result), Loubi (enjoy being PUPO and don't worry about twinges) and hello to Sima and BigBog  

As you can see from my sig, I had a repeat of last month      I was all revved up for this cycle and - no follies.      Bloody annoying, but have had enough to think about with poorly furbaby (got clipped by a car and dislocated his hip).  Have had him at home on cage rest for past three weeks - he hates it and screams, constantly.  I'm shattered!

Anyway, have made appt. to see fert doc in the week to discuss a medicated cycle - I'm sure they'll be happy to given my age and the fact that I didn't ov this month.  I'll keep you posted.  

Congrats again Starbuck - I'll be smiling for you all day!


----------



## some1

Starbuck - Fantastic news !!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

yippeeeeeeeee....hurrah...so fantastic starbuck. just what we all needed to hear to lift our spirits.
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Starbuck = brilliant news honey - today has been a fab day for BFP's!!!  a few on repro thread too!!

Big big hugs x x


----------



## bingbong

Starbuck that's just brilliant news! You really made me smile on an otherwise pretty rubbish day. Good luck for your scan   

Mancy I have been wondering how you were doing. Sorry to hear about your last cycle, I hope that your appt goes well   Sorry to hear about your furbaby  

 to everyone

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Starbuck! Enjoy!! May this be the start of many more BFPs!  to all remaining waiters.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Papillon

Starbuck - What fab news! Congratulations! I am so pleased for you. Well done. 


Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## Sima

Starbuck       Well done.  You must be so happy.  Let's hope this is the start of a positive trend for the rest of the year.  

Loubi - I know it is difficult but please try to not spot signs.  It is always so difficult to know what everything means and the fact that you are on so many drugs does not help.  Anyway      good luck for the rest of the 2ww

Mancy - hello again.  Welcome back.  Sorry to hear about your furbaby.  I hope he gets better quickly.

Sima xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Starbuck - CONGRATULATIONS!!   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

Way hey Starbuck what fab news

      

Lets hope you have turned the luck around

Teela
x


----------



## winky77

Big Congrats Starbuck.....hope and pray the rest of us waiting or about to be waiting can join you soon !!!  

Loubi.......hope the symptom spotting doesnt drive you   

Mancy....hello and so sorry you've had those ups and downs lately. 

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Starbuck -congratulations, that's fantastic!

Loubi - try not to get too caught up in analysing symptoms or lack thereof -very few women can tell one way or the other at this stage, and it just sends you  

Mancy - sorry you have been having a hard time of it. Hope you get some answers this week

lol
Misti xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Great news Starbuck - congratulations!    
Hope you don't find the waiting for the scan too hard.
Take care
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Starbuck congratulations on your 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
L x


----------



## midnightaction

*starbuck* Great too see a BFP on here, massive congrats hun 

*Loubi* Please don't over analyse all the symptoms. I know that is easier said than done but they really don't mean all that much. My 2ww this time was so different to all of the others and I had so many different symptoms that I had never had before and I was convinced it was a BFP. Our bodies are evil when it come to the 2ww and trick us into believing all sorts of things one way or another. Just try and enjoy being PUPO for as long as you can 

*winky* You will be joining the 2ww soon............hoooooray !!! 

*mancy* So sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment, and sending your precious furbaby lots of love and hoping he gets better soon 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck, that's fantastic news - congratulations    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## starbuck

Thanks for all your well wishes and congratulations - it's so nice to get these.  Patterdale good to hear of someone else who only ever got feint lines.

Mancy I was wondering how you had got on.  Really sorry to hear it didn't work and that your furbaby is sick too - I hope he is much better now.

Starbuck
x


----------



## loubi

Starbucks BFP is keeping me going.....as I am slowly going insane!!!!!! Not knowing is driving me mad....I just want to know one way or another!!! At least I am testing this month (I was before think of next month which just seemed so long away!!) but the 11th is still so far far away!!

Every aches, pain twinge, light headed feeling I am over over analysing thinking this can't be good then it goes away and then worry!!! And I don't know how many times I have skipped off to the loo quickly on knicker watch...thankfully for a wasted journey!!

Oh well will have to keep plodding on. 

Take care all


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Loubi xxx


----------



## winky77

Hang on in there Loubi......I'll hopefully be joining you within a couple of days so we can go    together!!!  I even found myself analysing symptoms today and then remembered I've not even had them put back in yet ......derrrrr!!!! 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubi-  PUPO so don't wish the time away!!


----------



## starbuck

Hi Loubi - you still on your own on 2ww.  I hope you are doing ok and not going too mad - try to keep as busy as possible.  I've got my fingers crossed that you will have your BFP very soon.


Starbuck
x


----------



## indekiwi

Loubi - hang on in there, Winky is due to join you today on the  !

 

A-Mx


----------



## loubi

I hope Winky joins me in the 2WW very soon!!! I wish her all the best and hope she doesn't go as    as I am!!!

I am after some advice. OTD is a week today for me. How early can I test?? Would I be really naughty and stupid to test during ths week?? I really just want to know!!!

Take care all


----------



## lulumead

Hi Loubi,

You need to leave 10 - 14 days from the HCG trigger to make sure that it is definitely out of your system...I tested 12 days after EC when I got my biochemical...and will probably stick to that this time, as I want to make sure I pick it up if it happens again.  Its really a matter of choice    Some people won't test until OTD, I want to test immediately so I can prepare myself for telling people the news before the actual date....both times on IVF I have done about 3 test days  

Probably not worth testing until a day or two before...I think people have had positives anything from 9 days after EC and then some people only test positive after 16 days...so who knows!
xx


----------



## winky77

LOUBI.....I'M HERE NOW TOO !!!! 

..am now PUPO with 3 GRADE 1 HATCHING BLASTS !!!!!  Best embies I've ever had....and a 4th one expanding that might still make it to being a frostie.  

S grabbed my hands and said he was delighted and very surprised - I said 'why cos I am so OLD??!'  He laughed and said 'you are not old just older than most people who might get these results' .....   He said that if I was 2 years younger he woulnt let me do 3 but the triplet odds are only 1-2%.  I am quite relaxed about it....after 12 embies failing to stick, a fibroid and antibodies....there's no way all 3 would stick! 

so S said lets aim for twins.....and he doesnt want to see me back there unless I am bring them to visit him!  I got an amzing pic....all 3 actually hatching !!  and got S to pose for a pic by the Reprofit sign in reception too!!  I'm a total groupie!!!

I had accupuncture beforehand and I am now on the bus to Prague...about to listen to my Zita West meditation again.......



...Winky


----------



## winky77

ooooo OTD the 16th....forgot that bit !!


----------



## starbuck

Congrats on being PUPO Winky - sounds like you have an excellent set of embies there.  Hope the 2ww flies by with a BFP very soon.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Felix42

Loubi and Winky wishing you lots of  for positive results. 

Loubi, I'd agree with Lulu about testing. I got my BFP just 5 days after transfer but that's unusual and I could only rely on it being an actual BFP rather than left over HCG from trigger shot because I had a frozen embryo transfer and therefore hadn't had a trigger. It would be horrible to get a false negative because of trigger, so I'd go with Lulu's advice if you are determined to test early. I can never stop myself so I don't blame you. Hope you're doing ok. Not long now and at least you have company now. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Congrats on joining us on the 2ww Winky   for a bfp for u

I know exactly how you feel Loubi - i think i'm going mad - every twinge seems to be a sign its worked/its not worked, its all i can think about and there's suddenly babies EVERYWHERE I look !   Still I'm due to test Friday so not too long to go now...

Krissi x


----------



## lulumead

a sprinkling of  
for loubi, krissi and winky

sending lots of     
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Apologies for missing you Krissi. Lots of  for testing on Friday. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, congrats on being PUPO, your embies sound great. Hope your 2ww flies by and you get your deserved BFP!!   

Loubi and krissi, hang on in there  

    to all

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Winky - am feeling very excited for you ! Congratulations on being PUPO!  

Krissi and Loubi - sending you lots of    for your 2ww

Praying for BFPs all round    

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

to all those on the 2WW
big hugs and thinking of you x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## Chowy

Winky   and  , triplets that will be fun at the meet ups  

Have fun in Prague, I loved it there eating outside in my boots, coat, scarf, gloves and the much needed heater.  You just wouldnt do it in England.

Fingers crossed that the pic of S in reception will be the beginning of a lovely baby album.

xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Krissi, Loubi and Winky!     

Krissi, when is OTD?

A-Mx


----------



## loubi

Winky - Congrats on your PUPO status!!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world.....triplets, just imagine!!!!!!

Krissi - I also wish you all the best for OTD on Friday. I am glad I am not the only one who is over analysing every twinge and ache, I wish I didn't but just can't!!

As for me I went back to work today hoping it would make the day go faster, instead I am sure it was a double length day full of the most boring meetings in the wsorld and unable to nip and do a knicker check!! Oh well one day gone! I am going to take all of your advice and hold off as long as possible before testing!! m

Take care all


----------



## RichmondLass

hi ladies = just back from fab holiday and can't possibly catch up with all that's been going on.  So apologies if I miss anything out but CONGRATS to Starbuck - how happy are you?!! Loubi - hold off, you know you can do it.  And Winky, congrats on trio on board - all very good news.
RLxxx


----------



## winky77

Hi everyone.....now I do know you're only kidding and I don't want to be a party pooper but can I please ask for a   on the Triplets jokes!!!  I thought it was better to say something before I go do-lally but it's just that I've been getting it from several quarters and contrary to my usual   laugh at everything style I have a complete sense of humour failure about the thought of all 3 taking!!!!....it just absolutely terrifies me.....would be such high risk ...for miscarriage, premmies, complications...and not least for several years of having not enough hands, money....etc   Although I know the risks of triplets are very low....I took the chance on transferring 3 because of my history (12 embies failed to implant at all before/ fibroid/some immune issues/ age) ...that said I do have a niggle of fear that I've still taken too much of a risk....after all all 3 were better embies than I've ever had before and although I'm 5 months older than the last go I am also 3 stone lighter so who knows what effect that will have.....

...I really need to stop 'worrying' about the triplet risk and just concentrate on willing a BFP of one or two....so for a stress-free 2WW (yeah right!) can we please avoid the subject !!!       

much appreciated!!  

..Winky 

ps RL - jsut seen your post..hope you had a chill out time!!!


----------



## Felix42

Completely understand Winky. Willing one or max two to snuggle in there. Yeah for a BFP following 2ww.  

Krissi and Loubi sending you both lots of  and 

Hope the week goes super fast. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Winky - I'm sure you will be fine.  I hope you had a relaxing day at home today.  Try to relax and enjoy being PUPO.

Good luck to Krissi and Loubi.  Not long now.


----------



## lulumead

Perfectly understandable Winky. I am sending positive   for it to turn out exactly as you'd like.xx

Not long now loubi & Krissi....

whose due to join here next?

xx


----------



## winky77

Well from Brno to Prague to Scotland and now down to Wales.....I am in Cardiff for 2 days with work stuff....

..got a dinner with 15 peeps tonight......going to say I am on antiobiotics to explain the lack of drinking!  I feel very upbeat and excited about this 2ww and not going     at all yet.....i know I am only a few days into it tho!  Definately having twinges and feeling particularly ravenous today....altho trying not to analyse things too much! 

Loubi and Krissi....hope you're both keeping sane!!  Krissi....when's your OTD?  

lol

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky - I felt quite frisky on my 2ww - any of the 13 fanciable?
RLxx


----------



## loubi

Winky - Sounds like you are keeping very busy!!! 

I must be mad....I have made and written my xmas cards!!!! I have never done this in my life!!!!!!


----------



## indekiwi

Loubi, while you're making Xmas cards, keep going will you, I need some too....  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck Loubi....could be a new extreme sport of nesting you are developing there.....writing Xmas cards in October ?!?!?

RL....as usual I fancy the bloke who is uber unattainable...as he is very happily married to a Man. 

have just made myself leave the bar.....I am always usually last to bed at these things but I decided the embies might need their beauty sleep even if I don't ! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## kizzi79

Dear All

Thanks for all the well wishes - sadly not to be this time - early pregnancy test this morning indicated BFN and now AF has showed early  

Hope you have better luck Winky and Loubi

Having to take a couple of months off treatment as need to save for next treatments (but maybe stepping off the emotional rollercoaster may be good and I will be more relaxed next time round).

Thank you all so very much for all your support

Love, Krissi  x


----------



## Felix42

Krissi,   I am so sorry it was not to be this time. I hope you have some pampering planned. Like you say a bit of a break and a gathering of resources (emotional and financial) won't do any harm.  

Loubi, not long for you now hunny. Hope you're doing ok?  

Winky, how are you doing? Hope you've been taking it easy (whatever that means in Winky World  )

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi, so sorry hun.     

A-Mx


----------



## Papillon

Krissi    

Papillon


----------



## winky77

Oh Krissi....     so sorry it didnt work out for you this time.  A break for a while sounds like a good strategy. 

I am still sane.....7th 2ww in the last 16months so pretty practised at it !  it's only the last few days that I start to go loopy and need lots of distractions....at this stage I quite enjoy the blissful ignorance of PUPO land!  

Am just back from a couple of days in Cardiff work and social stuff.....had top time.....met with a couple of old friends this afternoon that I've not seen for a while...so that's another 2 people who now know my whole fertility journey!  .....the whole lime and soda thing gave it away had them guessing and of course I ended up blabbing about it all!   

..WInky


----------



## loubi

Krissie - So sorry to hear its not worked out this time


----------



## loubi

Well I woke up a 4 am this morning with a huge urge to test, so I did.

I got a BFP!!!!!

I am not going to believe its real until OTD on Sunday so am not going to go celebrating (with orange juice!!!) just yet.

Think I ought to get share in Clearblue as I have a feeling I will be using them lots for it to sink in!!!


Winky - Wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!


----------



## Papillon

Loubi, congratulations on your BFP! Sending you all the very best wishes and luck for your pregnancy. So pleased for you and well done. Fab news. I hope everything goes well for you. 

Big Big Hugs

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Loubi brilliant news!!!! 
x x x


----------



## Teela

Krissi so sorry hun   

Loubi way hey    What nice news to start the day to.

Teela
x


----------



## Sima

Krissi - Sorry to hear your news  

Loubi - congratulations on the positive result.  Good luck for Sunday.


----------



## Damelottie

FANTASTIC NEWS lOUBI


----------



## starbuck

Krissi sorry to hear your news - hopefully after a couple of months off the rollercoaster you will get your BFP in your next attempt.

Loubi - that's excellent news. I can understand you holding off celebrating until OTD though  - I felt exactly the same way when I tested early - just didn't really believe it.  Looking forward to OTD so you can officially join me in the 3ww for first scan.

Winky - am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

big   krissi. 

and yippeeeeee Loubi....look forward to sunday when its all confirmed  

xx


----------



## winky77

Big Congrats Loubi!!!  First time lucky!    that sunday's OTD result confirms it!       we can share the 40ww together !!!!

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Krissi - so sorry hun    Look after yourself -  found that a break from TTC did me a lot of good.

Loubi - congratulations - you so deserve if after all you went through pre EC. Hope you have ahappy healthy 40ww  

lol
Misti x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Krissi - I'm really sorry it hasn't worked this time. It's hard after the hoping... look after yourself...    

Loubi - wow! Great news! Congratulations    

Winky - all the best and lots of positive vibes    

Take care
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## RichmondLass

Wowweeeee!!! Loubilou!!! Congratulations!                                                                               
oops sorry! went a bit mad there!!!!

I'm sooooo pleased!!

RLxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Loubi wow!!!!!!!! I am as excited as RL so can I please just ditto her post in celebration!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! You really do deserve it after what happened with EC (although of course everyone deserves it whatever!).    for sunday but I have to agree with Coco, the christmas cards were a good clue   

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant, brilliant news Loubi.  I was just popping on to wish you luck for tomorrow  Enjoy all the Clearblues!

Winky, good to see you're keeping sane. Like you say the last few days are the hardest. Fingers crossed it stays nice and easy and there's a fab BFP at the end.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubi I am so thrilled and delighted for you.  I had a good vibes about your cycle!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Loubi, that's fantastic news - Congratulations!   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Huge congratulations Loubi - wishing you all the very very best   

Krissi - sorry it wasn't to be this time   

Winky - hope you're doing OK on the 2WW - are you on your own? I've lost track...having a totally mad time with work and family stuff and not keeping up at all at the moment  
Anyway, sending     to all 2ww'rs

Suitcase
x


----------



## loubi

Ooh I totally get you all on the xmas card making thing now I didn't think a thing about it at the time!! 

Well I have done 5 tests now since tomorrow morning, all the test have been different brands or types and still a BFP!!! It is slowly sinking in now!!!!


Winky - Hope all is going well for you so far and you follow the good luck I had.... 

Take care all


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congrats Loubi - so very pleased for you, wishing you all the best

Krissi - sorry it wasn't to be for you this time   

Winky - good luck    hope you're doing OK....

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Congratulations Loubi!!!!!!  Hope the next nine months go super smoothly for you!  

           
                  
                         

A-Mx


----------



## Mancy

5 tests since 'tomorrow' morning Loubi??!  Definitely something strange going on with you ....!!  

xx


----------



## aweeze

New EXTRA ORANGED FOOR GOOD LUCK home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*IceQueen* - DIUI -  

*acrazywench* - DIUI -  

*Winky* - DFET -  

*bluprimrose* - DIVF - testing 26/12/09

*krissi* - DIUI - testing 27/12/09 


                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Loubi!      Brilliant news!

Winky    

Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

good news loubi.

lots of   for Winky.
xx


----------



## bluprimrose

loubi - am so thrilled for you.  you so deserve this especially after what you went through and how selfless you were at the time of ec.

loads of luck to you winky - hope you're still staying sane!

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

bookmarking


----------



## suitcase of dreams

me too (bookmarking that is...)


----------



## Betty-Boo

for your 2ww winky x x x


----------



## winky77

I am still sane....in fact feeling all serene and positive! 

I found out this morning that I am sharing the 2WW with my hairdresser!  We have shared IVF stories over the last year or so and when I was in for cut and colour this morning it turned out she had transfer of hatching blasts 2 days before me!  We both got very excited that this was a good omen and have swapped mobile numbers so we can keep each other posted! 

I also had a very good session with my coach yesterday and one of the things that we talked about was how I do this think of preparing myself for the worst e.g. BFN which is actually not my usual style as I am definately an eternal optimist, glass half full kind of person.  6 failed treatments have started to change me!  But then I then thought to myself....if it is a BFN I am going to be devastated but am I going to be any less devastated if I spend the next week preparing myself for a BFN?!?  ANd the answer is NO I'm still going to be devastated!  Hallelujah moment !  So I have decided not to focus on the negative possibility at all....I am going to continue feeling position and act 'As If'  and visualise that it is a positive! 

..WInky


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* I love your positivity, you have absolutely got the right idea 

I am gonna keep positive with you all the way 

S x x


----------



## Felix42

Couldn't agree more Winky. Why spend 2ww preparing yourself for a negative when that doesn't cushion anything and just perpetuates the bad feeling. You are PUPO soon to be P Proper so keep the faith.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

I agree Winky - I felt like that on my first 2ww with embies on board - was just so happy to know they were in there - and people who had no idea were telling me I was glowing. The last couple of days before testing I started to feel more negative - maybe in preparation for disappointment, but I really enjoyed the first part of it  

From ** it sounds like you have gone quite bright in the hair colour department!!  You have such a quiet, introverted personality it's hard to imagine you anything but mousey    Amazing re your hairdresser - let's hope it's a BFP for both of you   

lol
misti xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello all

winky, am so pleased you're enjoying your 2ww so much - long may it continue.  i agree - being PUPO is lovely and exciting, it's just the last bit that's so hard.

misti - may i ask what is probably a stupid question - is AI the same as IUI or something different??!

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

Bp - not a stupid question    AI is artificial insemination - I did home insemination with a donor from FSDW. So  it is not the same as IUI where they put the sperm into the uterus ( you cannot do this at home  - apparently some have tried!!! - as the sperm must be washed before being put in the uterus - normally only the sperm swim through cervix and the rest of the semen doesn't go in - if you DO put it in the uterus, it causes cramping)

Hope that explains it!!
Misti xx
PS - FSDW= Free Sperm Donors Worldwide


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks misti!  i thought they were one and the same - but i googled and wikipedia explained that some sperm is put in the cervix area and of course iui is in the uterus.  i should have known really as i know of some people who have also done it at home which would be different than putting it right into the uterus.

thank you!

you never stop learning on this site!

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, good for you mate - hope you're glowing through the TWW - and beyond.   

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Huge congrats to Starbuck and Loubi     Winky I hope you are lucky number 3!!!!   

I am officially on the 2WW yet again and probably the most nervous I have ever been   This one has taken the last of my    and money so I just   this is the one as it has to be!

Ive not really posted that much lately - sorry ladies   my last BFN hit me very hard and was still crying over a week later    I am still not convinced I did the right thing going straight into another tx cycle as I don't feel strong enough to take another BFN at the moment so I know I just have to try and keep    but its so hard when you have taken so many knocks, I defo feel like I am running out of steam  

My OTD is 21 October  

Big hugs to all especially the recent BFN 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## winky77

Hurrah to Full Moon for joining me on 2WW!!!  Well done for moving ahead ......I know what you mean about back to back treatments...that was me earlier this year..and there's no doubt it is tough.  BUt we can keep each other company now! 

    

..Winky


----------



## bluprimrose

love and luck to you full moon - and     that this is the one for you.

try to enjoy being pupo - winky's positivity has certainly inspired me for my next 2ww - which can't come soon enough.

  

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

Perfect, Winky 2WW buddies


----------



## Mifi

Thanks BP I will try and keep


----------



## bluprimrose

and we'll be here to help you be positive!

are you going to the singlies meet on november 14th?  am so hoping i can make it as i'd love to meet you all.

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

I would love to go to the singles meet especially as my b day on the 15th so would have been nice to have a weekend away but it just isnt going to happen as it will cost me approx £200 and I just can't warrent spending that kind of money especially as my baby fund is now empty    and ive got bills gallore to pay


----------



## bluprimrose

where do you live?  i am driving there and back the same day as i can't afford to stay over either for the same reason.  you are welcome to come with me if you live anywhere near by.

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

Many thanks hun, but I live across the Channel on one of the Channel Islands  It makes me so mad the prices they charge here for flights to the UK - Its only a 40 min flight!!! and the boat is no better either


----------



## bluprimrose

oh what a shame.  is there any chance of a cheap flight?

i guess you know what the prices are like.

well i hope you get 2 pieces of good news in the coming weeks - a bfp and a surprise cheap flight!!

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

Fingers crossed hey


----------



## madmisti

FM  - glad you have started posting again hun    You know I have everything crossed for you     You wil have to send **'s out to earn some keep!!!  Couldn't they do modeling or something - they are so beautiful    True glamour pusses  !! Give them a cuddle from me  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Misti   I keep telling them its about time they contributed to the money pot and tea on the table when I get in from work would be nice but hey they do give the best purrs and hugs so I guess I will let them off


----------



## bluprimrose

Full moon

A question if i may.  Did you move to iui from ivf because of ohss?

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of luck FM.

winky: hope you are still remaining positive.

xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck Full Moon. I'm sorry you have been so down lately.  Stay positive and pray this will be your turn.

Like your attitude Winky.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Full Moon       for this cycle honey x


----------



## acrazywench

Haven't been properly online for a bit, so a very belated   to Starbuck and   to Loubi, fantastic news both of you.

Krissi - I'm so sorry it didn't work this time - hope you're keeping ok.  

Winky, Full Moon and anyone else on the 2ww who I've missed: sending you lots of   . 

x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for all your well wishes they are much appreciated   Winky so far so good hey?    

BP yes I went from ivf to iui as the clinic at home refused to allow me another ivf cycle as I was so ill after both my cycles   my first was abandoned way before EC as I had around 90 follies and my second cycle I had to take Metformin tablets for about 6 weeks - think its supposed to prevent OHSS and can also improve the quality of your eggs but most ladies have to endure horrible side effects as I did   even with the Metformin, intensive scanning and low dose stims I still ended up with 24 eggs at EC and then OHSS after ET, my right ovary was also twisting - I was a mess   but it did work and I did get a BFP but as you know it wasn't meant to be  

I have an appointment with the best gyney consultant on the island at the end of the month to discuss the possibility of ivf tx again and if not what I can do to improve iui as I just don't know how many more tx cycles I can endure. I just hope this is the one and I can cancel the appointment and stop worrying about all this stuff  - Sorry I went on to ramble a bit  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluprimrose

oh full moon, i do hope that this is the one for you.

isn't it wonderful when you allow yourself to dream that this is the one and that it could not only be giving you the child you wish for, but also put and end to all the drugs, cost and worry?!  (only to be replaced with different costs/worries for the rest of your life!!;-) )

bpxx


----------



## winky77

4 days to go and still remarkably sane!!  Blood pressure a little raised this morning tho so have lowered the steroid dose for today....not sure if it's the stress of having not yet finished the design of the workshop I am running this PM ?!??   
  ...think I ought to get on with that workshop before BP goes up any higher....

lol


..Winky


----------



## loubi

Winky - I am so glad to hear you are still sane!! It sounds like everything has gone well so far so no reason for that to change....I am feeling very postive for you!!   

Take care


----------



## lulumead

winky...in a re-run of the peckham rye incident    I would like you to get a BFP on friday please and then pass the baton to me, as I should be on here then or saturday!  Thanks very much...that would be very kind  


and here's some dust..

xx


----------



## Felix42

Fingers crossed that's exactly what happens. Love the batton passing analogy 

 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Done deal Lulu!  And have a few batons so can spread them around!!


----------



## winky77

Strangely I am getting excited about testing now!...     no doubt when it comes to it I will be very    but right now I am feeling slightly punch drunk on the whole thing?!??!  Somebody has either slipped something in my milk or I am seriously  . 

Had another classic Winky embarassing episode this morning....  TMI TMI warning but despite the obligatory panty liner I had a progesterone explosion in my knicks which actually stained right through my black work trousers (serves me right for buying the cheap thin ones!).....so I ran a whole workshop for 3 hours including standing up presenting and moving around the room and it wasnt until afterwards when I went to the loo that I realised I had a big white blob on my crotch.....if anyone noticed it there were far too polite to tell me  but goodness knows what they thought it was !!!     another one for the book! 

...Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky -    

Just a couple more sleeps now!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM thinking of you  

Winky your 2WW seems to be flying by - easy for me to say I know    Won't be long now       excited for you too  

Jovi x


----------



## winky77

ooooo just found out that my 4th embie made it as a hatching blast frostie !!!  I am so chuffed......my first Reprofit frostie!!  It is so nice to get this news as only a couple more days until OTD....on previous cycles I've got the no frostie news and then that has been the point when I've suddenly got more anxious about POAS....this feels so much better!  Let's hope it's a BFP and the frostie is for a sibling!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky,           

A snow baby!  I bet you're delighted!  From worst response ever (quantity) to best response ever (quality) in less than three weeks - what a roller coaster of emotions.    I    that your snow baby stays on ice for a good year or two while you get through the 40WW and beyond.

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Well done on the frostie Winky.  Good luck for Friday.    I'm glad you are still feeling positive.  Hold onto that feeling.


----------



## Maya7

Best of luck to all on 2ww  


Maya


----------



## Mifi

Fab news Winky   fingers crossed the good news keeps on coming!!    

So far so good for me but I still have another week till OTD   Winky not long for you now hun      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kylecat

Winky and FM - wishing you both tonnes and tonnes of luck!!    

Love
kylecat xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks so much for all the well wishes


----------



## winky77

Ditto.....!!!  Keep those positive vibes up......the power of thought and all that!! 

FM


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky and Full Moon really hope that it your turn!! Good Luck ladies
L x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, fab news re the frostie!!!  for testing on Friday. 

FM, hope you're doing ok   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies - good luck to Winky and FM!

RLxx


----------



## lulumead

great news winky.
xx


----------



## loubi

Winky - Fab news abou the frostie, but you are really pleased!!

Best of luck for friday.....I so hoping for some fantastic news!!


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, sending loads of good vibes your way for tomorrow.                         

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Winky. 

Hope you're hanging in there too FM!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

to our 2WWer's

Big hugs x x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Best of luck for tomorrow Winky and to FM for next week - not long now- have been thinking of you both lots in the past few days and   this is your time.

Thank you for all your lovely spportive messages everyone, its great to be able to share my feelings with you all as i know you really understand (and not many people in my "real life" know). Have started saving again so hoping to try again January time.

Love to all, krissi  x


----------



## lulumead

good luck tomorrow winky.
sending      

xx


----------



## Mifi

Winky loads & loads & loads of luck for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you       

I'm not feeling so good today as been cramping on and off and just feel that it is all over    I know you can have cramps and still get BFP but for both of my BFP I had no symptoms at all so I can't help but feel the witch is on her way     and so far the majority of my BFN started how I am now   I just   im wrong   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sending you bucket loads of   for tomorrow. Good luck.   that this is the one for you   

FM,   that you are wrong about the witch being on her way 

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jane65

Sorry to barge; just want to wish Winky good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you!
Jane
XX


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone...it helps to know you're rooting for me!........starting to get a bit twitchy now...finally went to buy some tests just before the shops shut....and now I've just realised I've left them in the car!  Me thinks I might be in denial here!  Will have to go out and get them now.....cos there's also some chocolate and I flippin need that ! 


And cheers Jane!  Are you loggin on from your hols?!?  Am impressed! Let's get together when you're back!

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Will be thinking of you in the morning Winky    

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Loads of luck for tomorrow Winky, will be thinking of you


----------



## Teela

Sending you loadsa     Winky

Teela
x


----------



## bluprimrose

we're all     for you winky and sending lots of    .

bpxx


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* hunny, this is your turn, I have everything crossed for you 

S xx


----------



## winky77

it should be my turn but it obviously isn't yet......another BFN....feel combination of numbness, anger and despondency but somewhere inside all of that there is still a fighting spirit....with the embryo quality I got I don't think I can move on from my own eggs quite yet (despite saying i would!) and I am already wondering if I can slip in another OEIVF before the end of the year and perhaps keep the frostie on ice for now or whether I should go straight back for the frostie?!??!!?  Need to give myself space and time to think....

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Winky I really can't believe it  I am so sorry
Take care
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

oh Winky that's unbelievable.  I'm so so sorry.  Glad to hear you've still got a fighting spirit though.

RLxx


----------



## Sima

Winky - I am so sorry.  Be good to yourself


----------



## Felix42

Winky so so sorry. I was sure this was going to be the one for you. Life is so cruel in this journey but brilliant that you are looking forward still. Do hope that you can get another (successful!) cycle in before end of year. 
Hope S can help come up with ideas. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Winky - so very sorry, was really hoping to be reading of your bfp this morning.  Thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Papillon

Winky      

Big Big Hugs

Papillon


----------



## lulumead

oh winky...so so sorry to hear this.    

xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - so sorry hun, be kind to yourself, hope S can help with some answers/reasons for you

 

R x


----------



## kylecat

Very sorry to read your news Winky - it is just so unfair that you've been through this disappointment yet again  . However I know that your strength, perserverance and determination will pay off in the end. I hope your clinic are able to offer you some answers and you are able to cycle again before Xmas   

Thinking of you

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - words fail me honey.
Big hugs       

x x x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - devastated for you hun    I hope you can find a way forward very soon and that you get the best Xmas present ever - a BFP.
Thinking of you 

Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Winky,             

I   that, like the phoenix, you rise from the ashes of this cycle of tx and snatch triumph from the jaws of despair - whether through another cycle of OEIVF, retrieving your snow baby or taking a different path.  Sending you as much comfort and strength as you wish to absorb before your sense of determination and positivity re-asserts itself, and at the end of the phone should you wish to shriek / cry at someone over the next few days.  Sending so many hugs for you sweetheart.

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

oh winky, i was     as i was logging on and saying out loud bfp bfp for winky.  i am so so sorry it didn't work for you this time - you so deserve it.  your fighting spirit will get you your bfp i am sure of it.

am here if you would like to/need to chat - i know, as too many of us here know, how you're feeling right now.

lol

bpxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Oh Winky - I'm so sorry. 
As others have said (far more eloquently than I can) - it all seemed so good and hopeful - it's just not fair. Look after yourself and give yourself the time and space you need to get over this. 
Thinking of you    
Take care
OneStep


----------



## cocochanel1

Winky, I'm so sorry hun. It just beggars belief. 

I am shocked it hasn't worked for you too. 

Thinking of you and here for you if you want to chat.

Coco xxx


----------



## starbuck

Winky - really sorry to hear your news.  I hope you have lots of support around you and good luck with the decisions you have ahead.

Starbuck
x


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone ...you are all so kind. Tis a sh*t day all round....was waiting to hear about my ex hubbies sister and just found out she died a few day's ago...only 50....brain cancer.....that puts things in perspective.....

I am allowing myself to wallow a bit tho....can't seem to cry but just suddenly feel exhausted and achey all over with sore throat coming and AF cramps....still in bathrobe....but can't even wallow in peace as window cleaner has just turned up so now I am sitting in the hall so he can't see me!      Will get self together in a bit....it is a beautiful day today and feel I need to be outdoors...have no urgent work to do today so maybe I will go and climb a hill or something....have lots of offers of company but think I need a bit of time alone for now. 

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

I'm sorry Winky, that's dreadful news re SIL.    

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

so sorry about your sil winky.

gosh the world is a hard place to be sometimes.

lol and    

bpxx


----------



## bingbong

Winky I'm so sorry to read your news    

Bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Winky I am so sorry, words just don't help  

I was prayin this was your time

Teela
x


----------



## Candee

Oh Winky I am so sorry. I can't think of anything to say. It is so cruel. 
Candee
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky I am so sorry to read about your bfn  . I am totally gutted for you as I was so sure that this would be the one for you . 
Also sorry to read about your SIL, life can be so cruel, be good to yourself, thinking of you....  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Dear Winky - I am so so sorry, i really hoped this would be your time   
Take care with all that is going on, love krissi  x


----------



## madmisti

So sorry to hear about your ex's sister Winky - what a horrible time for you  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Winky, what an awful day - so sorry about your SIL, and of course the BFN too....hope getting outside and climbing some hills helped a bit
Am thinking of you     
Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy

So so sorry Winky     .  You had been so positive, It's hard to believe life can be so cruel and unfair sometimes.
Take care of yourself
Upsyxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky   what a sad day for you all round.  
You take care,
Jovi x


----------



## loubi

Oh Winky, I am so sorry to hear your bad news. Life is so unfair sometimes. Take care of yourself


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* So sorry hun, am thinking of you and hope the next few days are not too hard for you 

Sarah xx


----------



## wizard

Winky I  am so very very sorry     

Wizard x


----------



## Mifi

Oh Winky I'm am so sorry to hear your sad news - its just not fair!!   

Be kind to yourself   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

PS Am I the only 2WWer left now


----------



## Betty-Boo

Full Moon honey - thinking of you and sending you lots of                 

big big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Full Moon hoping and praying this is your turn        
Love & hugs
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Winky - so sorry to read your news... sending you  to help you to gather together your thoughts for next steps..

Take care of yourself 

Maya


----------



## acrazywench

Winky - so sorry to read your news. 

Take care of yourself.

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I hate to be the bringer of bad news but I am pretty sure it will be the end for me tomorrow as the   is on her way - I have been spotting on and off all day   I'm really trying to keep it together but I can feel devistation on its way and im fighting the tears already    im gutted  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluprimrose

fm, it's not over until that wicked witch shows her face properly, so please try to keep positive as lots of pg ladies get spotting.

sending     and    .

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM  that it isn't AF


----------



## Mifi

Thanks BP & JJ1 I do hope that you are right   It would be nice to actually get to test day for once!!


----------



## winky77

FM.....I still have everything crossed for you


----------



## bingbong

FM I really hope that af doesn't show  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hello FM, hope AF isn't on its way. sending    

I'm joining you, hope thats ok.

OTD: 28 for blood test and 31 POAS....as if I will last that long before testing   

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM -    hope it's not all over for you this time

Lulu - welcome to 2WW - good luck    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Full  Moon        all the best honey and thinking of you x x x

Lulu honey - welcome to you and your 2 early blasts -        all the best honey x x

Big big hugs and lots of positive vibes for our 2WWers x x


----------



## wizard

Good luck lulu, so hoping it's your time.   

FM, hoping AF stays at bay and the spotting was implantation bleed  

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Full Moon really hoping the witch stays away and you're in for a very nice surprise by OTD      

Lulu wishing you all the luck in the world for 2WW - so hoping this is the one      

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu, FM all the best! RLxx


----------



## winky77

Lulu.....well done !  Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks for all your well wishes but as expected the witch arrived this morning with full force  I am pretty devistated and dread facing yet another birthday and Christmas with my heart broken    I can't really say much more than that right now  

Take care all

Lulu im    you get the next BFP  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM I'm so sorry   wish that I could say something to help    

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

FM  big    ...its rubbish, wish there was some way to make it different.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM -   
I know nothing any of us can say will make it feel any better, but thinking of you

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh FM I am so so sorry hun


----------



## madmisti

FM - Have emailed you but again I am so so sorry   

M xx


----------



## Papillon

FM, I´m so sorry.    

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM honey - so sorry to read your news       
Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## Teela

FM Im so sorry hun, was really hoping this was the one, look after yourself   

Teela
xx


----------



## Sima

FM - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Roo67

FM - so sorry to read your news, thinking of you.

r x


----------



## RichmondLass

FM, pet so sorry
RLxx


----------



## starbuck

FM - am really sorry to hear your news.  Was really hoping this would work for you.  Take care of yourself.

Starbuck
x


----------



## cocochanel1

FM, so sorry.

Lulu, good luck this is your time. xxx


----------



## wizard

FM,    , so very sorry.

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

FM.....so sorry. big       know how you feel of course.  And the birthday/xmas thing is always a frustration.  I'm going to be in exactly the same situation as last year.....doing IVF late Nov/ early Dec; testing around the middle of December so completely in limbo about what I will be dealing with over Xmas, New Year and my birthday (which falls between the two)!  Last year I booked a 4 day ski break over xmas on the basis that if I was preggers I would take things very easy and if I wasnt I would ski like a mad person (which is what I did !) .....I just knew I wouldnt want to be doing the same old same old family thing if I had a BFN as it would have been too depressing for words....particularly the sense of life not having moved on in the last 12 months.  Not sure what my contingency plan will be this time tho.....my family might get offended if I miss another christmas ?!?! 

Lulu....over to you sweetie  x


----------



## Roo67

I am really dreading Christmas this year too. I usually do the family thing but just cannot face it this year, i will always be thinking of what should have been. I cannot think or talk about it without   

What makes matters worse this year is I have got nearly a week off work, I am usually working at least some of the bank hols, but am i have it all off and working newyear instead, which has never held any appeal for me anyway.

Maybe we should all get together for lots of food, alcohol and    and    

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The Xmas/NY saga, I like the run up to Xmas and the wrapping of gifts/cards etc.  But what to do, where to go without feeling guilty etc and so wanting it to be differently with a baby/pregnant.  I also hate NY.  
I have the Bank Holidays off and the days preceding Xmas, I have to be in between Xmas and NY and am oncall over NY so no escaping away when some of my friends are planning to go to Paris.

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry hun    

Lulu, wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

FM, so sorry hunny. Huge  

Lulu,  for a BFP. 

Rose, Winky, Roo and JJ, so hoping that your Christmases will bring BFP joys.   

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies
I often went away for Xmas as I hate hate hate the family thing. Went on a singles holiday last year.  This year have invited myself round to a friends who is having lots of family over who I know and like - but just remembered they are huge drinkers and I'll be stone cold sober.

To be honest if I wasn't doing that I'd offer to organise a single ladies xmas and new year break somewhere lovely.

However am quite prepared to at least organise a prexmas meet up - so if that's up anyone's street will post up a new thread.

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, devastating to read your news - thinking of you and sending lots of    .  Wish there was more that I could do.  

Lulu, good luck on the TWW.    .  You will be having plenty of company on this thread next week from the looks of things.  

Re Xmas, I recognise I am in a different place on this to many of you who have posted about this today, but sending lots of hope and     that everyone having tx in the next couple of months is celebrating a bump for Xmas.     I decided last week to spend Xmas on my own - with poppet - and perhaps it's the last thing that those still waiting for their own poppets to consider, but should anyone want to head down to the Cotswolds for some time out and some understanding when the smiles fade, you would be more than welcome.   

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Oh guys we all really need      life sucks       I am off work from 14 Dec right through to the new year and totally dreading xmas. I would love to meet up but im not in the UK, if any of you fancy an xmas shopping trip to little old Jersey let me know and we can meet up  

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Oh A-M bless you hunny


----------



## bluprimrose

am always around for a meet up - london, cotswolds - wherever!  

in fact was in the cotswolds this weekend - beautiful.

bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some sort of Xmas/pre Xmas get together sounds lovely. I always spend Xmas Eve/Xmas Day/Boxing Day with family, but am otherwise around over the Xmas period in general. I do love seeing my nieces and nephew get so excited over Xmas, although it's always a little poignant for me as it reminds me what my sister has that I don't - but I refuse to let that spoil my enjoyment of the day and of my nieces/nephew. Once Boxing Day is over though, I always feel rather low - so getting together then would be fabulous....

I hate NYE more than Xmas. Last year I intentionally spent New Year alone in my flat with some pink champagne and chocolate puddings...and the single girls online/in chat....and had a lovely time! This year I think friends are over from Manila, so may well celebrate with them. But if not, I am also up for another virtual/online Singles New Years Eve...

IF, and it's a big IF, I get a BFP from my upcoming DE cycle, I think the 7 week scan would be just before Xmas, so that could change how I feel about it this year. But it's a pretty big IF...haven't even got to egg collection yet, let alone a positive result!

Big    to everyone feeling low at the moment, it's so tough but at least we all have eachother for support and understanding 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

NYE is the big one for me - every new year I sit there and say the next will be different and I'll see it in with my child ... every year nothing changes       .... Hence the visit to Philly - need to break that cycle!!
x x


----------



## lulumead

am already bored off waiting  

still a week to go  

whose joining me on here soon?
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, I will be....make me a bit of space!  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo fab Inde!!! - Lulu honey would love to join you!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world honey x x x


----------



## Roo67

I'll join you soon too 

the waiting is so hard isn't it - not looking forward to it.

 

r x


----------



## lulumead

oooh lovely, Inde and Roo I shall budge over for you...     

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu is there room for me from Friday    That's if I can work out the trigger (1st time I've had to inject!)  

Keep the PMA going       
Love 
Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

right ladies I am going to post up a poll!!!


----------



## lulumead

lovely Jovi...the more the merrier  

any help needed with the injections, just shout.
xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Well I'm fnally here   

Hope those American   are swimming in the right direction  

Hope you're doing ok Lulu x


----------



## bingbong

jovi that's such wonderful news           so great that you are finally on your 2ww    

Lulu I hope that you are doing ok   

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hello Jovi...great news. am crossing fingers that this is the only 2WW you have to do  

I'm ok...just bored of waiting...no signs of anything either way.  Boobs are sore but they were before the embies went back in so that is definitely a cyclogest side effect  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, great that all went well today and that your eggs are finally going to meet the little american guys  . Really hope that the 2ww flies by for you and that you are 1st time lucky with one little bubba   

Lulu, hang on in there    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Jovi good luck!
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi so thrilled that you are finally on the 2ww  it goes well


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - great to see you on here honey!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world!! x x x

     to all our 2WWers and soon to be 2WWers... x x


----------



## Felix42

Great news Jovi.  Lots of   

Lulu, not too much longer for you.  Hope the sore boobs aren't just cyclogest!  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - Wwoooohhoooooo welcome to the torture that is the 2ww  

glad all went well.

Lulu - hope you are doing ok.   

R x


----------



## bluprimrose

good luck jovi!  hope this is the one and only 2ww!    

when's your otd lulu?

lol
bpxx


----------



## Mifi

All the best of luck to Jovi and lulu


----------



## winky77

Hey Jovi !!  Congrats on being on your 2ww!!!! 

lol

..WInky


----------



## madmisti

Lots and lots of luck to Lulu and Jovi     
Misti x


----------



## starbuck

Good luck Lulu and Jovi - looking forward to hearing good news from you both soon.

Starbuck
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu and Jovi good luck!! xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu hope you're doing ok    

We'll be getting lots of company soon   which hopefully means lots of good news!

I'm going to test on Sat 7th ..... they sent me off without actually telling me anything but when I asked they said 2 weeks to the day .... she then said actually you can leave it till after the wknd - I don't think so!  Monday morning would not be a good day for me to test whatever the outcome so am going for the Saturday.  Af would normally start spotting by tuesday / wednesday and proper day 1 would be Friday.

Exciting stuff!
Love
Jovi x


----------



## acrazywench

Lulu - lots of luck for Thursday,   that you get your BFP.

Jovi - fab news that you're on 2ww. Sending lots of    your way. My clinic told me to wait 16 days before testing, but I actually tested on day 14 as I couldn't wait! (I also tested on day 15 and 16 because it became a bit addictive!*g*)

x


----------



## Roo67

Budge up you two - can I join you ?

Hope you are both doing ok

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo     lovely to have you join us


----------



## lulumead

Hi all,

Not looking good for me.  Started spotting yesterday...which is what normally happens for me before AF.  Stepping away from here fo a couple of days but will let you know for sure over the weekend.
Hope everyone else gets good news.

I am feeling a bit frustrated as supposedly no issues!    hmmm whatever that means.
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thinking of you Lulu


----------



## winky77

Lulu......it can't be the  ....it aint halloween yet......and come halloween she'll be so busy flying around the whole country she won't be coming anywhere near you!!!!


----------



## madmisti

Lulu- so so hoping you are wrong hun. Thinking of you and   that you get surprise of your life in a  couple of days  

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

I am now PUPO - and therefore beginning the 2ww. Planning to try and enjoy it and not stress - at least until the last couple of days before testing when I know I will get very pessimistic!

Good luck to my fellow 2ww'ers, Lulu, Roo and Jovi - and Inde joining us tomorrow 

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu  for you


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu       for you honey x x x

All the best and lots of       to all our 2WWers x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu, I hope you are wrong but if not we are here for you. I for one know all about 'no issues' and 'negatives'. However, I hope we can help you celebrate instead xxx


----------



## Maya7

So many possibilities  ... wishing you *all the very best  *  during your 2ww s ... hope it is as calm as it can be and leads to big fat positives!!! Loads of  to Lulu, Roo, Jovi, Misti and Inde ... Hope you all get the right result..


Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu   really hope you're wrong   

Misti congrats on being PUPO     

Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Lulu - hope the spotting stops  

Misti - welcome to the 2ww

jovi - how are you doing hun ?

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I'm doing ok so far    Keep wondering if anything is going on in there and if they've met - and weaning myself off google  

How you feeling?
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Shattered !!, I have had to keep reminding myself today that i have 2 fabulous embies on board, feels totally surreal this time for some reason, self preservation maybe  

Just hope going 'au naturalle' will make a difference, S did say he had another lady 7th attempt, natural cycle is now pregnant, he says it does seem to work for some ladies - heres hoping I'm one of them.

I remember that feeling from my IUI's - always wondering if they had met etc etc 


R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I think this week is my calm before the storm   

Hoping you're one of them too


----------



## Mifi

Lulu I really hope you are wrong   

Misti huge congrats being PUPO   I   this will be the one for you 

Roo welcome back to the 2WW I have everything crossed for you!!

Masses and masses of luck to all the 2WWers    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, thinking of you today...       Hope someone you love is around to give you real hugs if things haven't turned out positively.

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Lou, would you please add me to the list of  ladies.  Two embies on board, with test date being 11 Nov.

Love and luck to everyone now waiting for EXCELLENT news come test date!  
     
         

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Welcome to 2ww Inde 

   to us all

Lulu - so hope you are wrong

My otd is 9/11
R x


----------



## wizard

Fantastic news inde, hope the 2ww flies by.

Good luck jovi, misti and Roo.  Lulu how are you?  I know you were stepping away for a while.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu if you're reading  

Welcome aboard Inde    Congrats on being PUPO

Roo have a lovely evening tonight  

Misti hope you're home safe and sound

I'm having a few   moments tonight - it was inevitable


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, wishing you lots of  for tomorrow. Hope spotting was not what you feared.  

Lots of  to Roo, Misti, Inde and Jovi too.  Great to see so many of you on here.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu really hope tomorrow brings you good news!

Good Luck to the other ladies on 2ww
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Inde


----------



## starbuck

good to see so many of you on here.  Good luck everyone - have all my fingers crossed.

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

still not looking good for me, and I don't want to post negative vibes on here so I shall sprinkle lots of         

and let you know on the IVF thread.

lots of love everyone.
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi to my fellow 2ww ers how are you all doing?

I am absolutely shattered and have got no energy at all, I think the excitement of last weekend is catching up on me,  going to have a very lazy day today,  at work tomorrow afternoon then I have a week off, can't wait.

    

R x


----------



## Roo67

I've only just got dressed Lou - enjoy your PJ day 

r x


----------



## winky77

Hello lovely PUPO ladies....

Been thinking about you all lots and sending virtual    

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, you hanging in there still?!  I think the second week is an awful lot harder than the first in terms of head space.  

Roo, how are you spending your week off work?  Lots planned, or some time off to put your feet up?  

Misti, think I read you were off to a barn dance tonight - sounded fun!  

For me, it's all feeling quite surreal - half the time I forget (I bought salami and cream cheese at the shop today....d'oh!) Then figured what the hell, most women who've just fallen pregnant don't have a clue and eat and drink all the "wrong" things - so made myself a salmon and cream cheese bagel.  Really yummy too....

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Hi al

Jovi -  how ya doing hun ?? 

Misti - did you go out last night? - i had a great time at the barn dance wedding last weekend, hope you are ok, 

Inde - It doesn't get any easier does it - I thought the more 2ww you had the easier it would be  - not true at all.

I had a glass of wine last night  - didn't think anything of it until I got up this morning, I had counted the syns (Slimming world) but totally forgot about the PUPO bit 

I have lots of little twinges - but know that they can mean everything or nothing, I am going to finish decorating my living room, just got one wall to paper and my mum is going to help as not done it before, then get started on my dissertation  , just glad of the rest tbh
Nearly half way there  - hope we don't go too   in the meantime

R x


----------



## Felix42

Jovi, Roo, Misti and Inde, great that we're now in November and BFPs should be on their way for you all soon    

Roo, that's so funny to forget you're PUPO. No harm done though as just think how many women are completely unaware at this time they're pregnant and definitely have more than one drink!

Thinking of everyone and keeping everything crossed for lots of BFPs very shortly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening everyone

Roo hope you have a lovely week off - lots of pampering and chill out time    How are you feeling today?  Still getting twinges?    

Inde I've managed to 'forget' for the odd 5 minutes here and there!  How are you today?    

Misti hope you had fun last night - how you feeling so far into the 2WW?    

It really is torture sometimes isn't it wondering whats going on in there?    I keep swinging between it's worked then it hasn't (mainly it hasn't) but then I get really excited when I think it might, I try telling myself i'll only know come OTD but doesn't stop my mind playing overtime    Been feeling a bit AF-ish today, not expected until Friday but would normally start spotting by Wed so could have a bit of an idea by then  

Let's hope we've all got BFP's to celebrate soon  

Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Hoping for a  100% BFP rate in November!!

Jovi - ups and downs very normal on 2ww - hope you get first time lucky   

Inde and Roo - thinks it's a good sign when you you're forget you're PUPO sometimes - good if it nots all-consuming! Roo -hope decorating has gone well and you get some rest and relaxation during your week off  

As for me, didn't make it to barn dance in the end - juts didn't fancy being sat in the corner while everyone danced!

I'm feelign fine- though it's scary to think I will know if it has worked by this time next week  Feels like there is so much more riding on it this time  - a LOT more money - and with current financial situation, just don't know if I willl be able to try again. But trying not to feel to much pressure!

Just waiting for yummy veggie lentil moussaka to finish cooking, and will then settle down with  X- Factor results. Am Sky+ing them so I can fast forward through ads!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Lots of     and   for Roo, Misti & Inde

Well, felt even more AF-ish when I went to bed last night and quite a lot today, have started spotting tonight so doesn't look like I'm going to get to pee on a stick    In therory   isn't due until Friday - would have expected spotting by Wednesday

To top it off my clinic have totally confused me (and pee'd me off   ) so I will head over to IUI and rant about that bit there  

Take care everyone,
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi,     .  You know your own body and how it would normally respond, but please don't give up hope quite just yet.     Have read your post on the IUI thread - and I'm sure I've read elsewhere that the tubes go wandering and can pick up eggs from either side - but since I can't remember where I read it the point is moot.  

Roo, feeling a bit envious of your glass of wine the other day.  I have had the occasional glass of wine or cider through most of my TWWs - but the last one or two I've got a bit paranoid about things so have even cut down on my caffeine intake (not huge to begin with).  Have turned into a right BOF!    I'm not usually inclined to test early as I enjoy the whole PUPO thing but this time around I'm fighting the urge to do so.  The TWW has long lost its novelty I guess.  

Misti, hope despite the financial worries you are keeping upbeat during the TWW.      Yummy lentil vegie moussaka sounded fab!

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - it was!! Takes a while to make but worth it! Have you decided on a test day yet? Did your clinic give you an OTD? Reprofit say 14 days even after a 5dt but I'm prob going to test 10 days post ET which will be Friday. Got no urge to test yet though - ignorance is bliss! The financial situation means I may not be able to have any more tx so I just don't know how I'll deal with a negative.

Roo - hope you're holding up and enjoying your time off  

Jovi -hope you're wrong hun   If it does turn out to be BFN, I hope it becomes clear whether you need to alternate cycles. It is definitely true that an egg can be picked up by the tube on either side -but it may still be the case that it is less likely to happen than the egg getting picked up by tube on same side. Also, if your tube is blocked, it doesn't mean that the 'fronds' at the ovary end of it don't pick the egg up but then it gets stuck -or have you had the tube removed on one side? Al the best hun  

Good luck to all of us  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi   for you honey that this isn't the dreaded AF coming along (like inde says -we know our bodies but sometimes they do strange things to throw us) x x read your post - you must be seething!! xx

          to you all on 2WW x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, how are you today hun?    .   that the witch isn't on her way   

Hope all our other 2wwers are hanging on in there    
   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

I'm not sure whether what I'm about to post is good news or not, but let's assume that it is, since the reverse will undoubtedly spoil the banana cake I am now devouring.  

I have had (and sorry if  ) a smear of pinky / brown discharge early this evening.  It seems to have stopped for the moment.  Now naturally I am running around punching the sky and shouting implantation bleed to the uncomprehending Doc (our springer spaniel), but as you can imagine there is that little tiny speck of doubt that suggests that once again I won't get anywhere near test day.  Whether good or bad news, there ain't much I can do about it at this stage.  

Misti, I could have a blood test on Saturday apparently (except, of course, that 1) the clinic doesn't do bloods on a Saturday and 2) I don't mind injections, but blood tests are a whole nuther matter!    I may well wait though and see what happens over the next few days, as if it was an implantation bleed, then I think it takes 3 - 4 days more before this shows up even on the sensitive tests.  Would really like to hold on to the dream as long as I can in any case, regardless of ultimate outcome.  

Roo, hope the wall papering is behind you now and you are able to focus on your dissertation for - I dunno - whole MINUTES at a time!!     

Jovi, still have my fingers crossed for you.   

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

That sounds like implantation bleed! Inde - I hope so! RL xxxx


----------



## Roo67

oohhh looking good inde - hope it is an implantation bleed  

Misti - how are you ??   

Jovi - Hope AF is holding off      

As for me - Felt really positive yesterday, but dreamt that I was bleeding and  have had quite strong AF pains today so do fear the witch is on her way. I know that these aches and pains are normal and don't necessarily mean it is over but trying to keep positive but not doing too good a job of it.  I have always got to test day but with a minimal amount of progesterone not sure I will this time.

R x


----------



## Candee

Roo almost every week I have a recurring dream that I wake and the bed is full of blood  
Dreams mean nothing! It is just our worries and thoughts being processed in our brains at night!
Ignnore it hun      I am keeping everything crossed for you!
                 
           
Candee
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Inde looking good      

Roo it's such a rollercoaster        they are all positive little signs you are getting 

Misti how are you?  My tube was removed so there's not a dodgy one to catch the egg, just one good one.

Well   for me,   arrived.  Going to speak to clinic and hoping to be able to cycle in December.

Right no more   flying in here please    

Best of luck ladies
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi,      .  Was so hoping it would happen for you first time round.    Hope you get some answers from your clinic re your cancelled cycle too. 

Roo, so much is riding on each of these cycles, it's hardly surprising that the distressing dreams have started.       You were so right in your post of a few days back - the TWW doesn't get easier, no matter how many times you have tx. Sending lots of     your way.

Misti, hope you're having an "up" day today!    

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Jovi - so sorry to read that it is definitely a BFN  

Some1

xx


----------



## Sima

So sorry Jovi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I am so sorry


----------



## winky77

Jovi...    so sorry it wasn't good news this month  x


    to Roo, Inde and Misti. 

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - so sorry hun. Would have been the jackpot for it to work first time but you always hope    Good luck with next cycle hun  

Inde - does sound promising - got everything crossed for you   Pain about the lack of blood tests over the w/e 

Roo - hope AF pains are actually 'bedding in' pains  

As for me, I am 99.9% sure it is all over    Started bleeding tonight -  fresh blood. Have stopped Fragmin just in case, and emailed Stepan but upped progesterone by 200mg in mean time. But I really don't believe anything will help and am sure that the embies are leaving me. And it's probably truly is 'all over' -as with my  financial situaiton no idea how I could possibly try again  

And just to rub salt in the wound, had an email today from the pharmacy under Reprofit, saying they made an error and undercharged me by 115 Euros! Right now I think, sod it, your fault not mine, why should I pay. Plus, perversely, the depot shot which caused me all those problems last month ( and I believe led me to have much thinner lining this time) cost £115!

Unless there is a miracle, I will be curling up in a  corner and wanting to die as I try and face a childless future, so I definitely won't be on here. Will update in next day or so, but if this goes the way it is looking, I'll also be saying good bye  

Hope that my cycle buddies can bring BFP's home  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## cocochanel1

Jovi - so sorry to hear -   

and Misti - am praying that it is not all over for you    to give you strength to find your next steps.

Inde - it is sounding like implantation. We are rooting for you here   

Roo - sending you    and hoping that this is your time.

Coco xxx

Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - so sorry hun, would have been fantastic if you could have been first time lucky but don't give up, it will happen for you  

Inde - fingers crossed it's implantation, shall be awaiting your good news soon  

Misti - so sorry to hear you have bleeding. Hope it's not all over for you. Having been through multiple BFNs myself I know how devastating it is,   for a positive outcome for you too

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - so sorry that it wasn't first time lucky for you    hope clinic are able to let you cycle again soon.

Misti - I so hope that it is not all over for you     I hope the extra progesterone helps and you get a reply from Stepan soon.   don't be a stranger, we are here for the down times as well as the good. and who knows what the future holds..

Inde - keeping  for you.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Misti


----------



## Papillon

Jovi    

Papillon


----------



## Candee

Jovi I am so sorry hun   and Misti I am hoping it is not bad news and that it might be implantation bleeding    
Good luck Inde and Roo.   
Candee
x


----------



## wizard

Jovi I am so sorry     I was hoping so much it would be different for you - you've waited such a long time.  Regarding the clinic advice, I think I've said before that I have a blocked tube and my clininc had no problem with me going ahead regardless of the ovulating ovary because it can get picked up by either side.  And the time I had my chemical pregnancy I ovulated from my blocked side.  But very annoying you've had conflicting advice.

Misti I'm hoping the bleeding is temporary   

Inde I was so pleased to hear about what sounds very much like implantation bleeding.  Can't wait to hear it confirmed with a BFP  

Roo hope you're doing ok.

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong

I've just logged on here and read the bad news   Jovi I'm so sorry, I so hoped that you would be first time lucky.   I'm here for you.

Misti I hope that the bleeding stopped   wish that I could say something more  

Hope that the rest on a 2ww are doing ok   

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, said it already, but I so wished that you were going to be one of the 'first time lucky' ones  

Misti, hope that upping your meds has helped   

Inde,  that it is implantation bleed     

Roo, hang on in there   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Sorry Jovi so hoped u would be a first time lucky hun  

Good luck and lots of Positive thoughts to all the others on 2ww  

teela
x


----------



## Sima

Misti - I truly hope the bleeding stops.  Good luck


----------



## kylecat

Jovi - really sorry to read your news - hope you are able to go onto your next cycle very soon  

Misti, Inde and Roo - lots and lots of luck and best wishes ladies  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti how are you today?  

Roo & Inde      

Thanks for all the hugs  

Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Jovi, so very sorry hun.  Hope you are doing ok. 

Misti, really hope it's not bad news and the bleeding stops.  

Roo, sorry to hear you've been feeling down hunny.  Big 

Inde, how are you doing?  

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hello all,

Jovi     , its rubbish when it doesn't work. Nothing much to say that makes it better. You just have to keep the faith that it will at some point.  Pretty tough to do that though!

Misti: wish I could say something helpful...so hope bleeding has stopped and it was just some weirdness. Sending you lots of love in the meantime and hope you have some good support around you.

Roo:      wishing for a positive result for you   

Inde: fingers crossed for implantation bleeding...lots of    for you too.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Well ladies, it seems I may have a BFP!! I'm not getting too excited yet as the bleeding on Tuesday makes me have doubts. Got a blood test tomorrow so we'll see what that shows.

As you know, after bleeding Tuesday evening I was convinced it was all over and was devastated. However, it stopped and, feeling mighty confused yesterday, I thought I'd test just to confirm the BFN -only to get a faint line! Got another one last night,and again this morning, so not a fluke. Very early days but it is the first time ever I have  got a line of any sort!

Feel a bit foolish for announcing the end of the world on Tuesday!

Although I know some of you may want to wish me a healthy pregnancy etc, can I ask you to hold off on that for now please!! I am too scared to really believe this is going to happen!

Will update tomorrow evening when should have blood test results.

Thank you for your support and good wishes everyone -they may just have worked!

Roo and Inde - hoping and praying for your BFP's   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

I know it's hard to get excited.  But I will be looking out for your news tomorrow.  

Am being too distracted today..supposed to be writing a funding application but have lost all interest in work since not getting the job and being treated like s*** since. Ho hum.

xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

wishing you loads of luck misti and sending hugs.

baby dust to inde and roo too.

lol

bpxx


----------



## blueytoo

Misti  -      - I will be thinking of you.

Claire xx


----------



## Roo67

Wow misti - thats great news.     
You hear of lots of ladies bleeding in early pregnancy and all turns out ok, I can understand your nerves but really hoping and   for positive news tomorrow.    

Indie how are you doing today ??

I'm ok, still hanging on, Still having weird dreams - was stuck in a traffic jam last night, but half the cars were backwards in the queue and we all kept going forward and then back before turning into a queue of people, the night before I gave half birth in a swimming pool, with someone else in labour too, then had to walk and then squash into an ambulance 

I've just done my wallpapering thiw morning and off to the theatre with my mum later to see the full monty -should be fun.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - very odd  dreams indeed! Well done on getting wallpapering done. Don't get over-excited tonight! 

Good luck to you and Inde!!  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Misti - WOWeeeeee.       for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Teela

Keepin everything crossed for u Misti   

Teela
x


----------



## starbuck

good luck Misti - have got everything crossed for good news.

Jovi - sorry to hear it wasn't first time lucky - it can work though so don't give up.

Roo, Inde hope you are doing ok and not going too crazy.

Starbuck
x


----------



## winky77

Misti.....   

Roo/ Inde.... how are you two holding up ?!?

lol 

..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti    

Roo and Inde thinking of you both  


Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Misti we text earlier but just wanted to send you        

Jovi I am so sorry hun    be kind to yourself

Inde and Roo sending lots of        

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Jovi - so sorry it didn't work this time    Look after yourself.

Misti - thinking of you and hoping you get a good result tomorrow   

Inde and Roo - hope the 2ww is going ok   

Take care all. xx


----------



## Felix42

Misti lots of  for the blood test!

Roo, those are weird & promising dreams.   

Hope you're doing ok too Inde.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Well, it would appear I am pregnant !!! HCG came back 124 which I believe is well within normal range - can someone point me to a thread or site which details them please!!

I am very very happy - especially after feeling so devastated on Tuesday when I thought it was all over. I am still cautious as it's very  early days and feels very fragile  And still in shock TBH -is this REAL!!!!!

Inde and Roo -come on girls - make it 3 double donors out of 3  

I never EVER truly believed I would be posting BFP news  Thank you everyone for your PMA, good wishes, prayers and support 

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Thats fantastic Misti 

[fly]        [/fly]

Inde - 

I hope to be joining you in the next few days

R x


----------



## cocochanel1

Woo hoo Misti, congratulations! Good luck Roo and Inde xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Amazing news Misti, so very happy for you.

   to Inde and Roo  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant, brilliant news Misti. 

Fingers very firmly crossed for you both too, Inde and Roo.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Misti, that is such awesome news!!!! So very pleased for you and hoping that everything goes well from here on in.   

                                                                                   

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Heres the link to beta levels Misti. Hope it helps.

http://www.betabase.info/

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Many congrats Misti


----------



## Sima

Congratulations on your good news Misti.  What a lovely way to end week.  Any BFP is special but I am extra pleased for you since you have had a rough few weeks on the run up to this.  Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## lulumead

fantastic Misti....so pleased...brilliant brilliant news...we all love a BFP to lift our spirits.

sending       to Roo & Inde.

xxxx


----------



## Candee

Misti that has made my day!        
        
Candee
x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you everyone  

M xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Misti .... huge congratulations!!!!!!!  am sooo delighted for you ... enjoy the feeling of getting BFP, take care of yourselves and hope everything goes well for 40ww..


Maya


----------



## bluprimrose

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaay misti!!  am so thrilled for you.  what lovely news on a horribly rainy friday.

sending inde and roo loads of luck too.

sorry i've not been around much, have hardly been near a computer and it's hard posting from my phone (which i'm doing now).

Just on my way home after a busy eight hours at the fertility show - i'd thoroughly recommend it.

lol

bpxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, that's fantastic news, congratuations!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Loads of luck to Roo and Inde       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## upsydaisy

OMG Misti  !!!!!!  
   I've just been catching up, rollercoaster doesn't begin to cover it!!!!! 
Sooooo so so pleased for you   

Upsy
xxx


----------



## Papillon

Many congratulations Misti. A very healthy and happy pregnancy to you. Good luck for the next 9 months.    

Papillon


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* can't begin to express how happy I am for you hun, this is soooo your turn, wishing you every love and luck for the 40ww 

Big hugs 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti congratulations     Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Roo & Inde    

Jovi x


----------



## wizard

Congrats Misti, great news  

Inde and Roo - thinking of you both    

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, not long to go now.    Hope you manage to snatch enough sleep in between those dreams! I have everything crossed for us both - but so really want it to happen for you.  

         

A-Mx


----------



## Candee

Inde and Roo, all my fingers and toes crossed for you! It is hard work to type!     
Candee
x


----------



## starbuck

Misti - what great news - congratulations.  I'm so pleased to hear this has worked for you.  Inde and Roo lets hope you can make it a hatrick.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Mifi

Misti we text earlier but wanted to send huge congrats here too      wishing you a happy and healthy 40WW hun. My only wish is to fly over and give you real hugs    I really wish I could    

Roo and Inde I have everything crossed for you        


Happy weekend all


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## madmisti

Inde and Roo - I can't wait to hear your news     You have been SO good not to test yet!!!

I just spoke to local EPU as am worrying my head off about chemical etc. Spoke to a lovely lady and she has booked me in for 6 week scan on 17th November!! Was expecting to pay privately for this!

I would just like to say that - probably like anyone posting BFP news, I am acutely aware of all those of you still waiting for that BFP  . If you are reading this thread than presumably you are not avoiding reading such news, but still, I know it hurts. I hope and pray that everyone will get their dream one day - in fact that everyone gets their BFP on their very next go   

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

ok ok, I will put you all out of your misery.........................


I've only gone and done it again, I got a   

I am just so so scared of losing it again that I can't really be happy about it yet. The lines are feint, so did a digital just to be sure and it's positive too.

Inde - its over to you now - A hat trick would be just fab.

R x


----------



## Felix42

Fab news Roo!!!!!!!!    Everything is crossed that this is the one for you & you have a trouble free time of it. You so deserve it! 

Inde, lots of    to you too.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Roo that's fantastic.  So very very pleased for you  

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Roo -texted but HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  So so happy for you   Can understand your fear - but hoping and praying that this is a sticky one honey!   Should ask Reprofit to superglue them in there!! BTW -lines on my tests were/are quite faint but my beta HCg was fine so don't worry ( she said who has done nothing BUT worry!!)

Inde - no pressure, but 3/3 for the single doublies would be fab!!!  

The're even setting off fireworks tonight to celebrate our BFP's  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

     Well, a combination of a bad virus and then total loss of internet for about 3 weeks means I have been awol for ages but I have certainly come back to some great news!

     Misti      , I would like to do more but I understand how you feel nervous about all the early congratulations, the enormity of it all probably hasn't even begun to sink in yet.  I hope everything is plain sailing for you, you've stayed pretty positive through some tough times, as Winky's ticker says ( I think ) "energy and persistence conquer all things".  Time for you to have some luck and some joy, I couldn't be more pleased for you  , well done you.

     Roo, again huge congratulations to you, but you will see from my ticker that I can understand only too well how you must be feeling right now.  You have so much courage.  Wishing you all the extra strength and support that you will need and hoping that the next few weeks pass as quickly as possible so that you can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

      SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, GOOD LUCK INDE, and anyone else about to test, love Rosi.


----------



## kylecat

Woohoo!! Fab news Misti and Roo!!  

Misti - hope that your 6 week scan will help to put your mind at rest - glad you are taking it easy this weekend.  

Roo - really thrilled to see your news and hoping that this is your time and the next 8 months go by without a hitch. 

Congrats Ladies and lots of     to Inde for later next week 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## starbuck

Excellenty news Roo - congratulations.  So good to see so much positive news on this thread.  

Inde - hope you are hanging in there.  Good luck for testing.

Starbuck
x


----------



## bluprimrose

Congratulations roo. What lovely news.  and wishing you loads of luck for a super sticky one.


Lol

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Quickie from me to wish inde all the luck in the world honey         
congrats to both Misti and Roo - so so happy for you both.

Mini x


----------



## bluprimrose

P.s. Sending you loads of luck and sticky vibes inde.

bpxx


----------



## Papillon

Roo - Fantastic news  .  So very happy for you.  Good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.    

Papillon


----------



## Maya7

Fantastic news Roo am so happy for you!!  Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


Maya


----------



## Maya7

Inde, loads of   for you for testing... 


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Crikey you lot, no pressure then!!!!!   

Roo, many congratulations on your  !  Am so very happy for you mate, and hope that the next time we meet you are either sporting an attractive and healthy-sized bump or a perfect little poppet.        

Lots of love and hugs on such a special day,

A-Mx


----------



## Candee

Roo tht is brilliant!              ^jumpin
            
           

Inde           hoping for that hatrick!
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG - ROO      . Just thrilled for you hun         

Inde - I was just about to type 'no pressure then Inde' and you beat me to it


----------



## bingbong

Wow, that's great news Roo. I really hope that all goes really well for you  

Misti great news about the free scan  

Hope that you are doing ok Inde      

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Misti....keep those blood test results growing higher and higher!  Top news ! 

Roo....what can I say chuck....am looking forward to celebrating with you on our girlie day in Newcastle! 

RedRose....thanks for the reminder about my ticker quote.....of course i am not normally reading my own posts so don't always remember it !  Energy and Persistance do conquer all things...when I first put that on my ticker little did I know how relevant it would be to many of us!

Inde...you're next ! 

lol

...Winky


----------



## lulumead

roo...lovely lovely news...brilliant.  Try not to worry and enjoy     

Inde...sending you lots of     
xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

WOWeeeeee !!!  more good news      
Congratulations Roo !!!


Lots of   Inde
Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo   I am so happy for you, congratulations! 

Inde


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

roo i am so pleased for you and  that all goes well


----------



## dottiep

Just a quick one to say huge                    
to Misti and Roo!  Hoping for hassle and worry free 8-ish months for both of you.


Inde - "Jamais deux sans trois" as they say in France..... means the same as "Everything comes in 3's"  but that's already been said!  Good luck!     

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Roo.  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## acrazywench

Congrats Misti and Roo - that's fantastic news!!  

Inde - hope your 2ww is going well  

x


----------



## RichmondLass

Congrats and great news to Misti and Roo!!  nde fingers rossed for you m'dear.
RLxxx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girls - still not really sunk in and not getting too excited for a while

Misti - how ya feeling?


Inde- I hope you are doing ok and the pressure is not too much, keeping everything crossed for you hun         

R x


----------



## some1

Wow - huge congratulations to Roo and Misti on your BFPs !  Am thrilled for you and hoping with all my heart that everything goes smoothly from here   

Inde - sending you loads of luck for a BFP in the next few days  

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, that's fantastic news, congratulations  . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Inde, hope you are doing ok - good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - understandable you're not getting to excited yet. I am dreading tomorrow;s repeat beta  - wil be hell waiitng for result. I'm dreading numbers going down - a chemical. But if numbers are rising as they should, may actually start to believe I'm pregnant!

Any news yet Inde?   

M xx


----------



## indekiwi

News?  Well, yes, as it happens....

                                                   

Clean sweep for the double singlies!  I am very grateful, full of disbelief, absolutely ecstatic and a million other emotions all rolled into one heaving maelstrom.  

CEM, Suitcase, I think you two are up next and hope the luck continues on this thread       

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde!!!  Yay!!!              

Fab news!!! x x x so happy for you x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Oh my God!!!!!!! So we were only away for two days - we spent the first nigt in a&e at the chelsea and westminster with my naby nephew (who is fine) who had a temperature of 40' and then a day with father christmas at Harrods today and then I come home and log on and find that all 3 of you have positives! Over the moon for you all. What a surreal weekend! 
Misti, thanks also for your lovely post about those waiting.
Roo, I couldn't be happier for you - you so deserve this positive and to have a happy and healthy pregnancy 
Inde, ecstatic for you and poppet. Can't wait to give you a hug in person next week.

Love Coco xxxx


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Inde...so pleased for all of you.
                    

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde so delighted for you xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Inde congratul                                                                  ations!!!!

How did yo manage to keep that away from us all day?  When did you test? Dish the beans!
RLxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Papillon

Inde, Congrats - what wonderful news.    

Papillon


----------



## Roo67

Fan - blood* - tastic 
[fly]    [/fly]

Inde - I am over the moon for you well for us 

lets hope that we all have a stressless (yeah righto !!) happy and healthy 8ish months.

R x


----------



## upsydaisy

WOW inde !!! that makes a     Hat trick !!!

Upsy
xxx


----------



## madmisti

OMG INDE - FANTASTIC!!!!
[fly]      [/fly]

I am SO SO happy for you!!!

3/3!!! Woohooo. As happy as I am to have my own BFP, it is made three times sweeter now you and Roo both have one too!! ET's on consecutive days - BFP's on consecutive days -  babies on consecutive days!!!

Amazing 

Suity and Cem - sure you can continue the trend for the single doublies  

And for all those having treatment or waiitng for treatment - believe....!!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## bluprimrose

Omg inde!!!  A hatrick for the singlies!  What absolutely amazing news!

Congratulations.

Lol

bpxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Wonderful wonderful news Inde - I'm thrilled for you


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Inde - that's fabulous news!

xx


----------



## Felix42

Fabulous news Inde   

So very happy for you all.  for healthy, happy pregnancies ahead. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Roo & Inde* Massive congrats to you both, I am so happy to finally be seeing so many BFP's on here 

Sarah xx


----------



## Candee

Inde that is brilliant!
The best news ever!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Inde    

Well done ladies  
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Inde  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       I so felt the pressure for you so you must have been really feeling it!!  Wishing you all the very best for a happy and healthy pregnancy and that lovely painfree ending to it in about 9 months time that you were recently wishing us!!  Fantastic that Poppet is to be a big brother!!


Maya


----------



## winky77

Inde.....my grin is so wide I definately look like this...  

So pleased for you chuck!  And a flippin hat trick.....we're going to have 3 deliveries in a week just like we did earlier this year! 

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Inde that's absolutely blooming marvellous.  Fantastic news and so very very very pleased for you.     

Wizard x


----------



## langtang

Congratulations to all of you - fantastic news. May even warrant my first attempt at using smiley faces!     - really thrilled for you!


----------



## Sima

I'm so happy for you Inde.  Congratulations.  What a lovely way to end the year.


----------



## Fraggles

I'm feeling a tad emotional with all these BFP's today congratulations to you all.

Lots of love
Fraggles xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Sorry to gatecrash
but wanted to say a huge CONGRATS to Roo         i have been stalking and then for the last few days i got all confused till just now  
Congrats to Inde and Misti too
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Violet66

Wow - what a bumper crop of BFP's.

Don't post here that often but felt compelled to congratulate you all.    

It's my test day on Friday and you've made an old lady very happy and given me lots of hope.


----------



## bluprimrose

Wishing you lots & lots of luck violet66 for a bfp to kick off the weekend.

bpxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Wow - so much news on here! 
*
Big congratulations to Inde, Misti and Roo!!!!   *
Fantastic run of BFPs...

Good luck to those on the 2WW   

Take care
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How lovely to come back from a weekend away and see all these BFPs

CONGRATULATIONS ALL    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee

Violet good luck for your test hun!            
How was Greece?
Candee
x


----------



## indekiwi

Many thanks everyone for all your support and good wishes - I'm still in a place of disbelief I think.    It seems more real simply seeing everyone post after the run of  s!  Wish I could respond separately to you all but will have to settle for a huge  .  

Misti, hope the tests today provide further comfort that you & embie(s) continue to go strong.        

Roo, so so happy for us all too.    

Violet, so wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday.       .  

Just a final thought - as Misti has already written, I'm also more than aware that many people are still waiting for good news of their own, and of how tenacious and determined they continue to be despite often many cycles of tx & subsequent crushing disappointment - and how they continue to celebrate other's happiness and provide so much support.  I really really hope that the individuals waiting so incredibly patiently for their BFP reduce dramatically in number over the next few weeks and months, with wave after wave of BFPs to be posted on this thread and going on to have healthy pregnancies and births.  All my love and fierce good wishes to those with cycles of tx coming up in the next few months.       

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

I didn't come on this thread yesterday and I missed out on the good news  

So amazingly happy for you Inde!!!! And so wonderful to have such a good run on here  

Misti I hope that your blood test showed a big rise in numbers today    

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am bursting with emotions and I just can't put it into words how happy and excited I am for you all      sending you all the sticky vibes I can     

Misti & Inde thanks for your kind words for those of us still struggling   

Lots more BFP Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kylecat

Wow, I somehow missed Inde's good news!! Congratulations, so happy for you all! I hope that all the ladies due to have treatment in the next few weeks will also be celebrating soon.  

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## madmisti

Violet - not so much of the old!!! Good luck for Friday hun - hope you can continue the fantastic run!!  

Thank you EVERYONE for your congratulations and good wishes. You girls, more than anyone, know what a BFP means. 

And like Inde, I hope that everyone gets their BFP at the soonest available opportunity ( sorry, that sounds a bit business like but YKWIM!!)

Frustratingly, the dr didn't let me know my results today. I rang the surgery at 6 - they said they were in and the dr would phone me as soon as he had finished with last patient  - nothing. Rang at 6.25 - surgery shut    Have they no idea how cruel that is . I literally had NO sleep last night - not even a doze - just hope I can get some tonight.

It was a nurse who took my blood and she checked my BP too - I have suffered with high BP since being a skinny teenager    and am on lifetime medicaiton for it. Well, it wasn't good - 152/102. So she booked me in to see midwife tomorrow!!  It's all happening so fast - very surreal!! At least it means I will be at the surgery and can demand my results if I haven't had them by then (appt is at 11)

Juts making myself some mashed potato for comfort!!

Take care everyone
Misti xx


----------



## Candee

That is so rubbish that they went home without ringing! For goodness sake, don't they know how much this means!
         
Candee
x


----------



## dottiep

Inde -                    

Soooo happy to log on & read your news!  

May this be the start of a long standing trend...

Dx


----------



## RichmondLass

Violet - lots and lots of luck for Friday.  Continue this positive run for us!

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best violet x x


----------



## RedRose

CONGRATULATIONS INDE        , I think this has got to be the best run of BFPs I have seen on the singles thread ever!  
    Violet, I hope the luck continues for you  ,  , and as the others have said, for everyone still waiting, let's take inspiration from these great results.
      Misti, hope the beta is soaring away tomorrow, enjoy the mash!,
              lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, fantastic news - Congratulations!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Violet, good luck for testing on Friday    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Ok - I take it all back! Dr rang about 20 mins ago with results. He is obviously working his way thru a to-do list at the end of the day. All fine at 294. I am finally starting to believe this is real!!!

Mash was lovely BTW  

lol
M xx


----------



## Roo67

Fantastic Misti - ye of little faith


----------



## Violet66

thanks for the support girls - very much appreciated.


----------



## Grace10704

Inde - how fabulous!!!! I am so pleased for you and poppet.          I am literally jumping for joy for you!
I don't know any of the rest of you personally but what a wonderful run of fantastic news for you all 
Good luck all of you still waiting


----------



## Candee

Misti that is brilliant and i take it all back, your Dr is wonderful!
            
Candee
x


----------



## starbuck

Congratulations Inde - good to see you keeping the BFP run going!  The front page looks so good at the moment - full of promise for our future 2wwers.

Misti good to see your numbers growing confirming your BFP.  I remember being terrified for the first week after my BFP and it got slightly better each week until my 7 week scan.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## Londonscot

Inde - fantastic news for you!!  Looking fwd to see you again sat.

LS xxx


----------



## muddypaws

What more is there to say you clever clever girls. Wonderful triplet of results.. 

Muddy


----------



## Fraggles

Inde, Misty and Roo Fabulous news. Congratulations.                         - first time i have used the smileys - did i go overboard?

I am joining the 2ww as of today too. I didn't quite do the runner I was thinking I could easily do back to the airport last night when I was nervous about my first iui as a singledon, but then again I thought I was having it on thursday so thought I still had another day to chicken out - too late now.  That Penny at Serum is very clever. Laugh out loud.       

Good luck to anyone else out there waiting.


Lots of love Fraggles x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, hope you're a first time lucky sort of gal!!  When is your test date?  
     

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Inde

I am so not good at monitoring things, I am ovulating today and when the nurse at the clinic asked for the first day of my last period, I had to ask Sharon who is the nurse with Ruth for Serum as I send all dates to Ruth and don't write it down. I was just going to wait to see if I got my period. When should I test is it the 14th day if it's a 2 ww I am assuming it is and i am usually a sort of 26 dayish cycle.

How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Fraggles x


----------



## Roo67

Hi fraggles - congrats on being PUPO

Test date is usually 14 from Insem  so that would be around 25th

violet - how are you doing

 

R x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Roo, fingers x'd for your tentative BFP


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, all my so-called symptoms are psychosomatic!  Probably a bad case of wind rather than a dodgy tum.      Not even sensitive boobs to speak of.  Did another test today just to make sure - still the same result, which is comforting!

Violet, hope you're hanging in there.    

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Inde
  So how many times have you tested so far. I suspect I should buy several tests cos if I get a BFP I will be so shocked that I will want to make sure.
Maybe it's psychosomatic for me too particularly as it is only about 7 hours since I had IUI but I could be having an early craving as I never eat desert and am about to order some apple pie and ice cream laugh out loud or I suspect I am just being a pig. In France I think if you give birth you get a load of sessions with a personal trainer but I can understand these celebs who have their caesarean (sp?) and then a nip and tuck. I suspect when the time happens regardless of how many I am expecting I will eat for a tribe
Fraggles x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles - have only done two pee sticks I promise - I'm too tight to pay for more!    I am also not keen on blood tests so figured that if the pee stick moved from "pregnant, one - two weeks" to "pregnant, two - three weeks", I would take comfort that things in these early weeks are developing normally and therefore forego more needles.  I'm now content to wait for the scan on 25 Nov.

As for eating for a tribe - I've never needed an excuse!!


----------



## Fraggles

Know it's early dates Inde but what;s you EDD - gee I am getting the hang of these initials


----------



## madmisti

Fraggles - fantastic!! Congratulations on being PUPO   Nerves are normal - I remember sitting on th tram on the way to Reprofit for my first IUI thinking what the hell am I doing? I'm on my way to maybe get pregnant, who knows if one of the men sitting on this tram is the sperm donor etc!!  Well done for going ahead - clever Penny catching you out    You can just wait to see if your period arrives, or you can test after 14 days.  Hope it's first time lucky    And for a first time user of smileys, I think you were very restrained. Hopefully you can use a whole page of them when announcing your BFP    


Inde - I am reassured you don't really have any symptoms either - neither do I. It is very disconcerting!!  Glad repeat test reassured you!

lol

Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Inde - you have been very restrained only 2 tests  I think I have done about 6 !!! only one digital one though.
As all my lines have been faint i am now scared to do anymore, did get bloods done yesterday but receptionist said this morning that the results may be back by friday so i could phone back on friday afternoon !!!! Will try a different practice in my group tomorrow and see what they say - couldn't get in touch today.  

As for symptoms - if we were trying naturally we probably wouldn't even know we were pregnant yet so am not really reading anything into that, 

I am on so much less progesterone this time too that i am trying to take comfort in the fact that if i did have a biochem then AF would probably have come by now. 

R x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations on being PUPO Fraggles.  I'm glad you had a good time in Athens.  So when do you fly home?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sima

Fly home tomorrow. Considering all I have done today is my legs in some stirrup - sorry for the visual girls I am feeling so so tired.

Fraggles x


----------



## kizzi79

[fly]  Congratulations Roo, Inde and Misti  [/fly]

[fly] & good luck Fraggles [/fly]


----------



## RichmondLass

Fraggles I was knackered after and went to hotel for a long nap.  Was so glad friend had to go straight home!  It's a good sign!

RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks RL.

Am meant to be going to college on Friday but think I need the sleep so am going to play hooky.

LOL.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo - wasn't joking when I said I was tight!!    Lordee, not sure if I could cope with being told that the results wouldn't be back for several days.     

Fraggles - 16 July is apparently the day according to FF.  Of course, that would be for a singleton.  

Misti - the only thing I had from the get go last time was sore boobs - as in the, "touch me there and I'll belt you" variety.  Otherwise, I had one day of feeling vaguely nauseous, 18 weeks of thinking I could sleep for the Southern Hemisphere and not get enough zzzzs, some alarming stretchy stuff going on a couple of months in and that was about it.  I "plan" on the same experience this time.... 

Thanks Krissi!  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

So A-M

What if you are expecting twins or triplets ......

Remind me which one of you has the sexy American - is that you RL, LL? I can't remember.

I plan on only having one symptom and that is lots of energy.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, I shall cross that bridge if I come to it.    Just living for today and feeling incredibly lucky and grateful and relieved to be pregnant at all.  Can't really get beyond that for now.  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

And you are incredibly lucky, good attitude.

Hugs to you and your plus one.

xx


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations on being PUPO Fraggles! Enjoy. May you definitely be 1st time lucky. It is all very tiring isn't it, so take it easy. 

Roo, hope you manage to find somewhere quicker for bloods. Ridiculous wait!

Violet,  for Friday! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Roo

Is there an nhs walk in centre that could do it? I phoned on the day when I need some and they could offer me an appt.

F x


----------



## Violet66

I'm bearing up - i won't test early.  My mood keeps changing - feeling very flat and sure it hasn't worked today.


----------



## indekiwi

For Violet:

                                                          

Hope things feel more positive tomorrow hun.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Violet  for OTD
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Violet     

Jovi x


----------



## bluprimrose

loads of luck violet xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Violet -    - 2ww can be torture

Inde - I hope you have a fairly symptom free and 'easy' pregnancy this time round too! Good to know that you can be pregnant and have few symptoms  I have found it a bit worrying! Definitely don't want m/s!

Fraggles  - safe journey home. Hope those wrigglies are doing their stuff   

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Just got results back HCG only 32 so was right to be cautious, am having it repeated so    that it is increasing

r x


----------



## wizard

Roo what day did you have the HCG done - how many days past transfer?  It's a horribly worrying time I know and I'm doing some Atheist    that the numbers go up.

Wizard x


----------



## Roo67

Hiya - I had bloods done on tuesday which was 15days post ET so are pretty low for that time.

Not a lot I can do but wait and hope and pray that they improve.

r x


----------



## Violet66

Roo - really hope your numbers increase on the next test and it's just a slow starter


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo        for you honey x x #

Violet how you doing??

Fraggles     for your 2ww x


----------



## cocochanel1

Roo praying for you - you sooooooooooo deserve this to stick. Love Coco xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Roo - it's not unheard of for successful pregnnacies to start with low HCG. I know you must be anxious/terrified/feeling negative -but try and hold onto some hope. We are all rooting for you, sending up our   - whether atheist or otherwise - and sending lots of  

Take care
lol
Misti xx


----------



## starbuck

Roo - am keeping everything crossed for you.  Hope your numbers rise quickly.

Starbuck
x


----------



## bluprimrose

roo, sending you lots of love and praying your numbers soar 

bpxxxx


----------



## Sima

Violet - good luck for tomorrow    
Roo - I hope your Beta numbers continue to rise.     I know it is hard not to but please try not to worry too much about it.
Fraggles - good luck on your first 2ww.  I hope it is first time lucky for you and you end up with a lovely Greek bump.


----------



## some1

Inde - what fantastic news!  Congratulations!!  I haven't been able to get online for a few days as my computer has died, but just managed to use mum & dad's - what wonderful news!!

Roo - sending you so much   for improving HCG results  

Violet - good luck for testing tomorrow

Fraggles -   for your 2ww - hope it isn't driving you too mad yet !

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

roo...sending you some positive    

fraggles - hope your 2WW flies by.  

violet - hope you get lovely news tomorrow.
xx


----------



## wizard

Violet good luck for tomorrow.

Fraggles hope you're doing ok.

Roo I am thinking of you, you have been through too much and this must be so hard  

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, thinking of you and   for some nice doubling with your next blood results.  

Violet, lots of   for testing!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo really hope your HCG is increasing ^Pray^ for you and your beanie

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo    that your numbers increase   

Violet, loads of luck for testing tomorrow    

Fraggles, hope that your 2ww flies by for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Roo -     . Thinking of you  

Violet -


----------



## indekiwi

Roo,    .  I'm just willing those numbers start speeding upwards for you.       

Violet, best of luck for tomorrow hun.       

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Rose, I am feeling great now thanks - pleased the first one is out of the way. Apparently my 3 year old niece has a carer who is pregnant at her nursery and has started to ask where babies come from. Hope that doesn't get delegated to her Auntie to tell her because it might be a slightly different version to the reality.  How are you

Violet good luck tomorrow.

Can I ask what is HCG? But whatever it is Roo good luck with it.

Some1 OK with the 2ww so far but that could be because it is my first and I have done all I can for the moment.

Felix, Some1, Sima, Jovigirl how are you all?

Hugs
F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles 
HCG, is  human chorionic gonadotropin, is the hormone made by the pregnancy that can be detected in the mother's blood or urine. This hormone is what we look for with a "pregnancy test".

In general, the HCG level will double every 2-3 days in early pregnancy.


L x


----------



## Violet66

for me


----------



## Damelottie

So sorry Violet


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - thinking of you   

Violet - so very sorry to hear your news this morning   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee

Violet hun I am so sorry     
Candee
x


----------



## bluprimrose

violet, i am so so sorry.

sending you hugs at this hard time.

bpxx


----------



## Papillon

Violet, I´m so sorry    

Roo, thinking of you    

Papillon


----------



## wizard

Oh violet I am so very sorry.  Look after yourself and take care.

Wizard x


----------



## Roo67

Violet - so sorry it wasn't your turn 

Well not good news from me either - HCG 9 and started bleeding again so all over again, I just don't know where to turn from here.    Thanks for all your   and   it really does help knowing ppl are with me.

R x


----------



## Violet66

thanks for your kind words girls. 

Roo - so sorry to hear your news. I feel pretty wretched after getting my first ever negative so can't imagine how you're feeling. It's really bloody hard and, don't care what anone says, definitely harder still when you are single.


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, this is so hard to bear.       I hope so much that someone is with you now or as and when you want them there to give you the hugs and shoulder to cry on that we just can't do over the net.    I'm so very sorry, and hope there is a way forward for you with a different result than today's.       

Violet, so sad to read your news too hun.       Again, I hope there is someone close who can give you lots of love and support right now.  

Feel so dejected for you both, and the rain outside reflects the way I feel for you both.  

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Oh no Roo, that's such very sad news.  I am so incredibly sorry for you, for having to go through this again.  It is just too awful and I wish it wasn't happening to you.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - there simply are no words. I just cannot believe it. I am so so sorry    . It is just so unfair


----------



## Felix42

Oh Roo. I am so so sorry. Sending you the biggest hug. I can't imagine how you must be feeling now and I know no words of mine can help. I am thinking of you though and praying for better times around the corner. 

Violet, I am so sorry re your BFN. It is hard I know.   for a change of fortune next time. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Roo - I'm so sorry to hear you news.    I can only imagine what you are going through and you really shouldn't have to suffer this.  I hope you have got some people around you to give you support and see you through this difficult time.  We are all here for you too.  

Voilet sorry to hear your news too - its tough even on the first attempt. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey - words fail me right now and I really don't know what to say.             I'm so so sorry to hear your news x x x

Violet honey - sorry to read your news too - this is all so darn hard.    

   to all x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs violet    it is rubbish and tough so be kind to yourself.

Roo...nothing I can say    So hard. Hope you are being looked after. sending you lots of love

Lx


----------



## madmisti

Violet - so sorry hun. I laways found looking ahead to next tx helped after a BFN. 

Roo - what can I say. Feel so angry on your behalf  - it is just cruel    So so sorry  

lol
Misti xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

roo, i'm so so sorry and sending you cyber hugs.  am here or on pm if i can offer any support at all.

lol

bpxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Roo, I am so so sorry to hear your news. Ghastly for you. Sending you big hugs.
 

Violet, sorry to hear your news. 

Love Coco xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Roo and Violet my heart goes out to both of you suffering a sense of loss at the moment, So sorry. rlxx


----------



## Candee

Oh Roo I am so sorry. There is nothing I can say, except that I am thinking of you and hoping you are getting support.
Candee
x


----------



## bingbong

Roo I am so gutted to read your news   it just seems so unfair  

Violet sorry to hear about your bfn  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Roo, I know no words can express how I wish there was something I could do to help. sorry to read that things aren't going your way at the moment but so hoping that changes soon. xx  

Violet, sorry to hear your news. my thoughts are with you. Love and hugs. Fraggles x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this again    . Thinking of you .... 

Violet, sorry that it was a bfn for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I am so sorry     this is so unfair, don't know what to say but am thinking of you  

Violet sorry it was a bfn  

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo - I have just seen your devastating news, I am so sorry hun, life is so cruel- why does this keep happening to you there is just no justice  remember we are all here for you and in our thoughts. I hope that you have people around you to love and support you.

Violet I am sorry that this cycle was not successful for you, it is so upsetting- do you have a plan b?? take care

L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girls - my mum came round for a couple of hours this afternoon.

I phoned my GP surgery this morning, I obviously knew what was happening but thought it best to see someone today rather than waiting all weekend, the answer I got was well if you are pregnant and bleeding you need to go to A&E !! I wasn't going to do that so phoned EPU who monitored me last time and spoke to the sister there and she was absolutely lovely, went totally out of her way for me, got my results and said she was just at the end of the phone if I needed to chat, and that if I get to the same point again to phone her at 4/52 and she would do bloods for me even though she shouldn't really - I thought I would let you all know that there are still some wonderful and caring professionals out there after reading other posts over the last couple of days.

I just don't know where to turn now though - there is obviously something that is stopping my beautiful embies sticking around, I have tried several different approaches now and nothing seems to have made a difference, not sure how much more i can take, but the thought of spending the rest of my life childless, just seems to hurt more and the longer i go on the more determined i am to go on.

I know this is not really the right thread but once i started couldn't stop !!

Thankyou all again - it means so much to know that you are all thinking of me.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo -   
Am thinking of you....glad your mum was with you this afternoon and the EPU were supportive and kind
Take care of yourself,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - glad you got the support from the EPU and your mum.  Good to see you are so determined still.  I know you have tried different things but  don't forget one failed try one way doesn't mean that way isn't the right way - no way is 100% and may not work first or even second time even if it is the right one. I truly hope you can find a way forward you feel comfortable with and your next cycle is the one that makes our dream come true     Look after yourself hun   

lol
Misti xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Roo I wish there was more I could do than just post a few words online, I really feel for you.  Am so glad you had a good response from the EPU, those things can sometimes make the difference between getting through or totally losing the plot.  Take good care of yourself.

Wizard x


----------



## kylecat

Violet, sorry to read your news  .

Roo - what can I say? Life is just so cruel, this shouldn't be happening to you again. Glad you have some support around you and the nurse at the EPU was so kind. Take care, I am thinking of you  

Kylecat xxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Roo, I'm so sorry to read your news. Thinking of you and sending you lots of     

Violet, I'm sorry it was a BFN. I hope you're doing ok and that the next cycle is the one for you.

Take care both of you and all those currently on 2ww.

x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, so pleased to hear you had your mum over and the epu showed you true kindness at this dreadful time. Its very good to see that you are still determined. I'm sure you will get there and when you do your little one will be very lucky indeed to have you as a mummy.   Thinking of you and  that it will be different next time when you're ready. Take time to heal and look after yourself. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Roo, was so so sorry to read your post.  Your determination is such a positive thing and I sincerely believe it will be what swings it for you to get your dream.

Violet, sorry things didnt work for you this time.


Maya


----------



## winky77

Violet....so sorry it didn't work....sending you  
Roo  ....gutted for you as you know....hugs in person on tuesday and opportunity for us to both chat thro our next steps....

xx Winky


----------



## Sima

Roo and Violet  big, big     to both of you.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Mifi

Roo I am just so so   for you. So good to hear that your mum and the EPU are being supportive. Take care and well done for being the more determined. You are a very strong and courages lady    

Violet so sorry for your BFN     

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Roo am sending huge       am so sorry     
lol
lou
   ​


----------



## Roo67

Hi Lou - Thanks hun, how are you doing?

Just seen that you are in Kuwait - how is it? Better weather from here i can imagine  

R x


----------



## some1

Violet - so sorry to read that you got a BFN  

Roo - am so very sorry to read that you have lost your precious BFP.  Hope you can find a way forward and so glad the EPU were supportive  

some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Prob won't actually post much here as find 2WW very stressful and I cope best by keeping ultra low profile but in case we do have anyone updating front page then OTD is 28th Nov
Good luck to those joining me soon
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - congrats on being PUPO. Hope 2ww flies by and isn't too tortuous. So so hoping and praying for a BFP on 28th      

lol
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

suity congrats on being Pupo        I hope that the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Suity: we will do your 2WW for you, and hope that it passes quickly and we all get that lovely BFP    sending you lots and lots of positive vibes.
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity and Jovi       for the 2WW x x


----------



## Candee

Suity everything crossed for you!
CEM, good luck for Saturday!
Candee
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity and Jovi,   that your 2ww's fly by for you and that you both end up with a much wanted and deserved BFP    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity     hoping this is the one  

Well that's me PUPO too, will be testing 29th 

All the best for Saturday CEM, looking forward to you joining us  

Fraggles hope you're doing ok    

Jovi x


----------



## RichmondLass

Jovi - that's great news!  Best of luck for your 2WW!
RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

Suity, Jovi pleased to have you onboard. Fingers still crossed for you.

Budgie am thinking of you 2ww partner. We can do it - as in hold of testing till the 25th - can't we

How is everyone holding up?

Fraggles x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry Fraggles am sure have posted somewhere on here - head a bit fried at the moment.
     for you too x x 

Suity Fraggles and Jovi wishing you all the luck in the world x x


----------



## lulumead

jovi and fraggles      too
x


----------



## Roo67

Fraggles, Suity and Jovi - I hope the 2ww flies by for you all with a positive result at the end of the torture. 

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi, Suity and Fraggles      

Cem - Good luck on Saturday 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Thinking of all of you on the good old 2WW.  Try and enjoy being PUPO!  Keep busy!
RLxx


----------



## Mifi

Jovi, Fraggles and Suity congrats on being PUPO    all the best of luck and babydust for you all         

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity,fraggles and jovi really hope that the 2w flies by and brings a trio of BFP's!!


----------



## winky77

Just adding my                 for all our 2WWers 

..Winky


----------



## kylecat

Lots of love and luck to Jovi, Suity, Fraggles and Cem.   

Thinking of you ladies

kylecat xxx


----------



## Violet66

Good luck girls - hope there's a full house of BFP's coming our way


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks lovely ladies  

Suity & fraggles       

See you here Saturday Cem - wishing you a safe & successful trip    


Jovi x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Does anyone know if there is a 'mind' test that you can take to diagnose pregnancy - Laugh out loud.

Apparently I sent my friend a text which should have read great news about tickets, what date is it but came out as something along the lines ?!!!XFG£?XD - her text back was you are definitely pregnant - no need to wait until next week.

And just now heard a water sound and realised I had left the tap on and the kitchen is now flooded.   Single mantra - I am a single woman, I can handle anything - breathe deeply.

Or maybe it's AF brain when I tend to lose my common sense for a day or so anyway.

Hope all is well. Love and hugs Suity, Budgie

Jovi - where are you and Ceri meeting up - are we missing something? LOL.

Violet did look at the front page and thought those swimmers need to start pulling their fingers out (do they have fingers) should that be pull their tails out and start getting us some BFP's to improve November stats.

Hi Fullmoon, Kylecat, Winky, LL and RL

Fraggles x

Fraggles x


----------



## acrazywench

Suity, Fraggles and Jovi - hope the 2ww isn't too stressful and you're enjoying being PUPO. Sending lots of     your way.

Cem - good luck for Saturday.  

x


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles said:


> Jovi - where are you and Ceri meeting up - are we missing something? LOL.


Morning lovely Fraggles 

I also thought I was missing a meet up but I think she meant see her over on the 2ww board


----------



## bluprimrose

Just popping in to wish all you lovely 2ww ladies lots of luck, love and hugs.

not too far behind you!

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

Quick visit to wish you 3 2WWers some more                             

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    I am way behind due to loss of internet access over the past month but just wanted to post my sympathies to Roo for your loss.  I hope you get some answers soon and find a way forward, you have shown so much strength  .

    Violet, so sorry it was a BFN this time, hope you get to try again soon.

    Still trying to catch up with who is now on a 2ww! but whoever you are, masses of babydust to you                         and I hope you all get the right result,
    love Rosi.


----------



## indekiwi

Just popping on quickly to wish Fraggles, Jovi and Suity all the patience in the world - and all the luck too!!   

                                        

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all

Fraggles - hope you are hanging in there, not long at all now for you   

I feel nothing at all, not an ache, pain, twinge or anything. Not tired, nor noticeably emotional. In fact I just feel 100% normal - which I suppose in some ways is a good thing...
So we'll see, early days yet...

Love and luck to us all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hang in their ladies...test date will arrive soon enough.  RLxxx


----------



## estella

Good Luck to everyone, I'm now on the 2ww, 3DPO after DIUI  

Felt really nauseous yesterday - maybe a trick of the mind - and I was determined not to examine every symptom!! hmmm!

Testing on the 2nd Dec, anyone else feeling early symptoms??

E xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

OK. Which way to the confessions box??

After reading Budgie's wonderous news I could wait no longer and although I should have tested on 25th I tested Friday and it says BFN. I know the logic it's too early and may change.

However, already making plans just in case that is the actual news and am planning to head back for round two on 1st Jan.

Know if I don't make plans and look ahead, if BFN is confirmed later in the week it will be so easy for me dwell. So there you have it. I won't be adding BFN to my signature as an act of rebellion because I know should I need another batch of swimmers, they will have put in more training and have perfected their front crawl so one of these days one of em will last the distance and get through. Onwards and upwards.

Wasn't sure whether to post so been trying to stay away as didn't want to bring 'blueness to the thread'.

Cem, - I've moved over a tad so it may be a bit of a squeeze but there is some room for you

Hi Estella - finger's crossed for you.

Suity, Jovi     I'm rooting for you.

Hope you are all having wonderful weekends.

F x


----------



## bluprimrose

good luck all you two week ladies           &         to you all.  

fraggles - it ain't over 'til it's over - 6 days early testing is sooooo early and anything could happen between now and the 25th - so sending you      - stay positive.

hopefully won't be too far behind you...

bpxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Cem, congratulations on being PUPO. Good luck for your 2ww, hope that it flies by and you get good news at the end of it  

Estelle, hope that your 2ww flies by too and that you don't end up spending all of it symptom spotting 

Sending   and   to all the ladies on the 2ww,   for positive outcomes for you all  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Violet66

Fraggles  - that test doesn't mean anything. Seriously, it's nearly a week early!  And you had IUI, so it's even more unlikely you'd get an early positive, if the egg had fertilised chances are it wouldn't even have implanted yet and your body won't be producing any of the pregnancy hormone. 

It's definitely not over !


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Violet, Blueprimrose _ I know you are both right and there's still time but I used FR which you are supposed to be able to use 6 days before period which it is - but I know logically it's too early but I could enter the olympics for champion pee-er as I seem to be constantly peeing.  

I could so down a bottle of red tonight or may be two.  

Love and luck to all.

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem welcome honey to the 2WW madness honey      

Fraggles - stay away from those pee sticks!!  

          

To Jovi, suity, fraggles, cem, Estelle x x x


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Mini Minx, I get the message, you can be scary. x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles ... me scary??  Never    
Take care x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem, Estella - congrats on being PUPO and try and enjoy the 2WW!  Fraggles, it sounds just too early - don't be tempted again! Wait for OTD! xx

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles    . I'm hearing none of it - too early    

Good Estella   

Hope the others are hanging on in there


----------



## acrazywench

Cem and Estella lots of luck for your 2ww  

Fraggles - just to echo everyone else, it's not over until AF sings so step away from those test sticks. 

Lots of   to all those on 2ww.

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Fraggles - way too early hunni        Hoping come OTD you've got a very different result      

CEM lovely to see you pupo       really hope this is your turn

Suity       hope you're doing ok, think you and I are nearly halfway there - last time I found the second week the most testing!

Estella welcome to 2WW hun - how are you feeling?  We're all here for you       

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## starbuck

Nice to see so many on 2ww.  Good luck to you all.  Hope the wait isn't too awful.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, Suity, Jovi, Estella and CEM, wishing you lots and lots of        

Love and hugs, Felix xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Me again

Story so far .... Tested early (Friday) and got BFN, iui happened on 11th. Sinned again and tested today with 6 day early FR kit and still got BFN today. My cycle is due to begin on 26th, my OTD is 25th.

I think I am right in thinking it is highly unlikely that from this I am going to get a BFP and if I test tomorrow night it isn't going to change from Tuesday night to Wednesday morning?

Sorry Crazywench I so tried to step away from those peesticks and hearing your voice in my head did work on most occasions  

Anyway in preparation for not getting the result I want I am already planning on heading for next round of iui on 1st Jan - may as well start the new year with a 2ww - wonder if I will be the first on the board.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - I am still hopeful for you  .  Good luck for tomorrow.    

Gia xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GIA good luck on 25th to you too, let us know how it goes.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles I tested on my OTD and first response said neg but clearblue digital had 'pregnant' and I have a BHCG of 276 at the time!!


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Fraggles, 

There's still hope    . 

You should try to do you pg test first thing in the morning as the hormone concentration is at its strongest then and a positive result is more likely to show up. (But you're still a couple of days early, it's not over until it's over.)

Take care. 

xx


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, I found that FR didn't give an accurate early test.  Clearblue Digital was saying positive way earlier.  Don't want to tempt you further though!

Lots of   to all waiting at the moment.  Here's to lots more BFPs.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo

oops Fraggles - meant good luck for Wed; getting my days mixed up!

And all the best to everyone else on 2WW too   

GIA xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Fraggles...no way of knowing for sure until OTD, although I wouldn't want to give you false hope either...just got to wait and see....

Fingers crossed for tomorrow  
Suitcase
x


----------



## acrazywench

I've already posted this in the IUI thread, but I'm stressing myself out so I thought I'd post here too as those in 2ww may be able to put my mind at rest! 

I think I'm surging today (and wondering if I brought it on by thinking about it so much (and dreaming about it!) yesterday!) I did two tests this morning and both seemed to come up with lines as dark as the reference line. (I've decided if there's a next time I may have to invest in one of those electronic tests - I'm just no good at these 'how dark is the line' ones!)

Yesterday (day 11) my scan showed only one potentially useful follie (17.4mm) and my lining was 7.3mm. I'm a bit disappointed as I was really hoping to have another shot of gonal F today to try to encourage follie and lining maturation before having to trigger, (I have another follie at about 12mm - but unless it's taken on alien growth tendencies in the last 24 hours it's unlikely to be of any use. However, I think my clinic will now tell me to trigger today and have IUI tomorrow. Have I got time to improve egg and lining's chances at this late stage? Everything I'm reading on the net seems to suggest my dominant (pretty much only!) follie is a bit small and my lining could do better, so I'm a bit worried that there is little chance of it working. (Why isn't this process easier?!)


----------



## Chowy

Fraggles

Dont want to build your hopes up but I tested 2 days before OTD and got a negative, I went to the clinic on OTD just really for my negative to be confirmed and it was positive.  I just kept on saying 'no its not it's negative' the nurse kept saying 'I can assure you its positive'. It was very weird and she laughed when I told her I tested early and it was negative and said 'well what do you expect its not called OTD for nothing'.  If you could tell earlier they would test you earlier.  

Good luck to all.

CEM glad your on the go again. xxx    

Chowy and Pup


----------



## estella

Good luck Fraggles and Cem,

That nausea is all over now so I think it was just my mind playing tricks!!

It's a week today since I've done the DIUI and I have ranged from feeling like I am 100% pregnant to absolutely no way....

Talk about a rollercoaster  

All the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Estellax


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Tested this morning which is my testing day and got a BFN.

Can't see an smiley to insert with a bottom lip sticking out a mile but sure you get the picture.

Good luck to everyone else.

Here's to Jan 2010

Fraggles x


----------



## bluprimrose

fraggles, i'm so sorry.  sending you hugs and here's to a positive start to 2010.

loads of luck to jovi & suitcase.

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles      so sorry to read your news x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Thanks for your kind words, obviously I am taking it in my stride ..... pity any of my clients who upset me today.

Even though I want to lie on the sofa and watch jeremy kyle - lol - am going back out in Jan 2010 and got up and started slimmers world diet after the result to lose some weight as about a stone over.

The fightback has begun .... but the bottom lip is still there!

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good on you Fraggles - bottom lip is allowed!! Must admit it always helps me to keep looking forward.  You are a star and I love your up beat attitude!
Big hugs honey take care - don't let the   get you   
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Sorry Fraggles that it wasn't to be this time   

As Mini says bottom lip is allowed - it always helped me looking forward to the next go too.

Hope all our other 2ww are doing ok

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles -   
Sorry it didn't work this time, good luck for 2010  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Ow Fraggles - you are still very lovely - even with a sticky out bottom lip

This is the nearest I could get to a bottom lip smily



I am very very sorry hun. We can keep watching crappy TV until your next go 

LL x


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry to hear about your news Fraggles - you're upbeat response (sans bottom lip) is fantastic and let's all drink to success for the future on 19th  

Take care of yourself.

Good luck to everyone else..   

GIA xx


----------



## wizard

Fraggles I'm so sorry, it's such a huge disappointment    Take care of yourself  

Suitcase, jovi and cem, thinking of you    

Wizard x


----------



## Papillon

Fraggles, so sorry it's a BFN.    

Take care.

Papillon


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, so sorry that is was a BFN for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Fraggles    I'm so sorry


----------



## Candee

Fraggles I am so sorry it didn't work this time    but I am so pleased you are so positive and planning your next go   ^      

Suity, Cem and Jovi, good-luck           
Candee
x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, so sorry hun.  The bottom lip is definitely understandable.     

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Fraggles - roll on Jan - it's only two months to go!  So sorry it didn't work out for you this time, definitely allow your bottom lip to wobble a bit if you want!     

RLxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Fraggles I am sorry hun    Bottom lip definately needs to come out    Glad you hear you aking plans for next go though  
Take care
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles so sorry that it wasn't your lucky time wishing you luck for Jan

Jovi, Cem, Suity and Estella


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, big  hun! Roll on 2010. You will get there. 

Suity, Jovi, Cem and Estella,   for BFPs!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity & CEM hope you're both doing ok     

This is the hardest bit .... 4 days away from testing and wondering if the wicked witch will rear her ugly head before then.  Not feeling especially hopefully but keep getting this  pain in my boobs, they're not at all sore but a pain inside, gets quite uncomfortable - but if it is a sign of things to come then bring it on!  Do feel like AF is on the way - I started spotting this time last month but guess cyclogest is keeping it at bay this month.  I am glad I pushed to get cyclogest - has been reassuring at least that I am doing everything I can.

Time will tell..... if it was meant to be and all that!

         Think I might need a whole army of these by Saturday  

Take care everyone
Jovi x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - sorry about your BFN and glad to hear you are planning next cycle.

   for Suity, Cem, Jovi and Estella

Claire xx


----------



## langtang

Fraggles, so sorry.  Glad you are making plans - am sure that's a good thing to do.  Good luck for Jan.

Fingers crossed for Suity, Cem, Jovi and Estella.

Can I join you?  I had 2 eggs transferred on Monday.  Test day on 7th Dec, although by then I will be camping out in a flat in London which I rent out whilst supervising redecoration - no internet access or anything!  May test a day early so that I have some idea before I get there....

Am interested to read about symptoms.  I have loads - but I think they are all side effects from the cyclogest because I started getting them as soon as I started taking it which was 2 days before ET.  Keep wondering whether they are getting worse or better, but won't know whether it is good or bad if they are anyway   it's worse than watching paint dry - how can time go sooooo slowly!

Clare


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Langtang       

Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome Langtang - and good luck   
Can't help re symptoms as I don't have any - not a single one. And I'm on gestone which is I think pretty strong progesterone...
So pretty sure it's a no for me, but will post on Sunday after I've tested...

Jovi - when are you testing - Sat?

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity I'm Sunday too - clinic just said 2 weeks didn't actually give me a date.  Should probably be Monday but I decided Sunday - couldn't think of a worse way to start a week than a BFN and having to face work.

Saying that I have booked Monday off now   so could wait until then .... probably won't    Hopefully AF won't beat me too it this month.

What a nightmare this last bit of 2WW is  

Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm officially Sat but have big lunch with uni friends that day, so going to wait to Sunday. Working from home Monday and have session with counsellor in the morning....so will have a day or two to get over the BFN 
And then I'm booking a long overdue holiday - trekking in Nepal is currently top of the list  

Good luck for Sunday...will be thinking of you  
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi TWWers!  Just a quick note, apart from the small bleed on my TWW, I don't think I felt anything in terms of twinges, signs, whatever that would have suggested a BFP rather than a negative.  I'm just under 7 weeks gone now, and my (.)(.) have only become  swollen and painful since the weekend.  So please don't despair just yet.  

Clare, congrats on getting to your TWW.   

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Fraggles....    so sorry it didn't work this time....but glad you have a plan to move forward with.

To the other 2wwers....Inde is right girls.....we all know there aint any knowing until the stick on OTD at least.....hang on in there! 

lol and   
..Winky


----------



## Mifi

Fraggles so sorry this wasn't the one for you    

Suity and Jovi I wont be able to post on your test days as will be in hospital. I will be thinking of you and hope I log in a few days later to see two BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

All the best of luck to all 2WWers    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## langtang

Hi Suity,

Am sure your lack of symptoms don't mean a thing.  So many people have no idea that they're pregnant until they realise they are late - and  friends on their 2nd often say it is completely different from their 1st so even if you've had symptoms on previous 2WWs it doesn't mean you always will - it must be nature's way of confusing us!  My "symptoms" are all from the drugs and I got them before the eggs were even put back in, so that just means that my body doesn't like the drugs much - not a good or bad sign.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope you enjoy your lunch on Sat - and I can definitely give Nepal the thumbs up - have done two treks there and absolutely love it - just hope that you won't be going for a long while yet!

Jovi - good luck to you for Sunday too.  

Clare


----------



## estella

So sorry Fraggles,  
Hope you're doing ok!

Welcome LangTang!! And good luck to Jovi and everyone now, 

Exxx


----------



## IceQueen

Hi everyone

Well thought i would join in, as i have just undergone my first DIUI on Monday, and am now in the process of waiting.  
Everything was good when they did it, no problems or issues, so hoping that is a really positive thing, and now just trying to remain postive that it is all going according to plan.  Of course each day i keep on trying to see if i feel any different but there itsn't anything (maybe a bit too soon).  
This is gonna be a long wait isn't it............................

IQ
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Icy!  Congrats and wishing you the very best.  It's  a long old road but hang on in there.
RLxxx


----------



## Teela

Hi and good luck to all the ladies on 2WW, praying its your time  

Been absent for a while as been on hols etc

Sorry to hear the BFN's  

Teela
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Just to say come on you can do it, let's be having some bfp's - we need to change the mood of this board after my   news to one of              

Fraggles x


----------



## acrazywench

Fraggles - so sorry for your BFN  , but great to see you so positive about starting another tx cycle.

Lots of    to those currently waiting. I joined you yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## Fraggles

crazywrench  sending you lots of luck for your 2ww. xxx


----------



## lulumead

wow, so many of you on 2WW....sorry not been posting much...hope you are all doing ok.  Looking forward to lots of positive news. and sending lots of love to you all.
   

xxx


----------



## GIAToo

aweeze said:


> Welcome acrazywench and IceQueen - I've added you to the list but have guessed at your test dates so if they are wrong, please let me know
> 
> Lou
> X


Lou - where is the list that you mention - I find it hard to remember where everybody is on cycles etc  so a list would be fab!!!  Thanks (sorry if it's in an obvious place!!!)

Fingers crossed for acrazywench and IceQueen   

GIAxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thankyou x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity  for tomorrow!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - got my dates wrong. Thought it was OTD tomorrow but is Monday. Was anyway waiting until Sunday as have big lunch do tomorrow....so will now wait until Monday. Am working from home so is as good a day as any

Pretty sure it's a BFN though - I know you will all post and say how can I possibly know that, and not to give up hope, but I've known on all my previous cycles....I think you just get to know your body pretty well going through all this
So am already pretty mentally prepared for it and starting to plan holiday for January to cheer myself up

Good luck to Jovi who is also testing at the weekend/Monday,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

suity, please don't give up hope.  pma is stronger than you think - you really don't know until you test - i didn't feel a thing in my 2ww when i was pg (albeit for 5 mins).  believe you are and try to enjoy being pupo (easier said than done i know - those last few days are a killer).  

sending love, hugs & pma vibes!

bpxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity  

CEM   how you feeling?    
Jovi x


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity, Cem, Jovi       
Thinking of you all. Coco  xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello lovely ladies .... wishing you all the very best and lots of           for you all
suity, Jovi, estella, Cem, langtang, IceQueen, acrazywench 

x x x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry estella, langtang, IceQueen, acrazywench missed you    . Good luck!
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Suity, Jovi, Estella, Cem, Langtang, IceQueen, acrazywench

                  

Introducing the single 2WW cheerleading squad shouting give us a B F P - Come on Singles we need to start kicking the ass of our lazy swimmers - Good luck to everyone on their 2 WW and wishing you lots of good fortune and sanity during your 2WW,

Suity fingers crossed - not sure you can tell anything from symptoms - if I went by mine I would have been expecting quads - I can honestly say that it felt like some was randomly throwing fish hooks around inside of me. Wishing you lot of good luck.

Love Fraggles x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I need        

I'm getting a bit sore from the cyclogest I think, only started tonight though if it was a reaction to that would have expected it before now.  Pleased that although I feel AFish I haven't started spotting yet - so at least feel that my leutal phase is long enough for implantation to happen if it was going to, unlike last month.  These last few days are tough!

Suity   hope you enjoy your weekend and have a good time, and hoping for very good news for you come Monday.

CEM, crazywench, Estella, Langtang & Icequeen          

Best wishes everyone, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Just wanted to say that I had absolutely NO symtoms when I got my bfp.  I was in tears for several days beforehand as convinced it hadn't worked again.  You just can't judge so please don't give up hope!

Thinking of you all

Dx


----------



## bluprimrose

Sending lots of luck, hugs and pma to all the lovely 2ww ladies.

am thinking of you all.

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi  for tomorrow
L x


----------



## langtang

Welcome to IQ and acrazywench, hope it is going well for you.

Good luck tomorrow Jovi.  I'll be thinking of you.

I have just come down with a streaming cold and am sneezing every two minutes - terrible timing.  Ah well.... roll on next weekend...

I also have a dilemma - I am organising the Christmas party for my tennis club - a Ceilidh - held next Friday which is 3 days before my test date.  Everyone is going to expect me to be up there dancing, but with lots of non-scottish-country-dancers at a Ceilidh you tend to get thrown around a lot - am I being paranoid about not wanting to dance or should I avoid it?

Clare


----------



## RichmondLass

langTang I've posted this before, most of the time I forgot I was PUPO and probably ate the wrong things by mistake.  

Night before test I was organising a massive sports day and party, complete with fancy dress, hawking food and cases of wine up and down stairs, running about, sweating cobs and generally knackering myself out.  Just felt i couldn't let the side down.  However, you could always invent a bad back or sprained ankle on the day and stick to the side lines

Good luck to everyone else counting the days and hours at the moment.

RLxxxx


----------



## IceQueen

Thank you everyone for all the kind wishes.  
My test date is actually the 9th Dec.  

Suity  - good luck today for a BFP  

Jovigirl - good luck tomorrow  

And Estella, CEM, Langtang, Crazywench lots of luck for soon  

I look forward to hearing of lost of BFPs  

IQ
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, just hopping on to say everything crossed for you Jovi for tomorrow, and Suity for Monday                  .  I would echo what the others have said about "symptoms".  I had loads with my first BFP from about day 4, but none to speak of with my second, apart from the dizziness.  So keep up hope!  lots of love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow hun     

Suity, loads of luck to you too for Monday     

 to all our other 2wwers too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Jovi  for tomorrow hun.  Have everything crossed for you!
Suity,  for Monday.  Here's hoping for a BFP!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there? Ice Queen, Estella, CEM, Langtang and Crazy Wench.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck today Jovi!    Good luck for tomorrow Suity!  
And for Ice Queen, Estella, CEM, Langtang and Crazy Wench lots of luck and patience.
xxxxxx RLxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning Girls

Sorry not to be able to start a run of good news -   for me this morning.  I am upset but is what I expected and having already decided what is next makes it a bit easier to deal with, just so sad and wanted it to work.  I did do a sneaky little test yesterday too - I didn't post because there was slim chance it could change.  I have felt absolutely awful this week, don't know if it's stress or cycolgest but haven't felt right for a week now, dizzy spells, pain in my boobs, just feeling not very well but not obviously ill either, that did make me have moments of hope that it might have worked but I was 98% sure it hadn't.  Wish I could hide away from having to face the world for a while. 

I feel like I need a good cry but don't seem able to - burst into tears several times last week but keeping fighting them back   Might watch a soppy film see if that does the trick - The Notebook has me in floods of tears every time    Will probably do me good to let it out.

Suity - will be thinking of you tomorrow   you're going to start a lovely positive trend!

Lots of luck and hugs to you all on 2WW 
Love
Jovi xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

oh Jovi so sorry pet 
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I am so sorry for you. All those symptoms could be cyclogest but also bfp that's what is so cruel. Be kind to yourself- do cry if you need to.
L xx


----------



## Felix42

Jovi very sorry to hear it was a BFN. Sending you big  Take care & definitely agree that a good cry can help. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry Jovi - sending you some cyber hugs. Coco    xxx


----------



## Teela

Jovi    

So sorry hun

Teela
x


----------



## Annaleah

Big hug Jovi   
Annaleah xx


----------



## Papillon

Jovi, so sorry    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## GIAToo

So sorry Jovi. Take good care of yourself   
GIA xx


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - big  big    so sorry that it was not your month

R x


----------



## Fraggles

OH Jovi

Big hugs coming your way. Knowing you know your next step may make it easier for you and by taking it you are still in transit towards what we all so want you to have.   Let's make 2010 our year.

What's next for you?

Look after yourself Honey.

Suity, Finger's crossed for you. Lots of luck to you.

xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, so so sad for you hun and sending you lots of hugs.  

A-Mx


----------



## Violet66

Jovi, sorry it's a negative for you. I know how incredibly disappointing it is to see that test result.


----------



## bingbong

Oh Jovi I'm so sorry   here for you my friend  

Suity      for you  

  to everyone on a 2ww.

Bingbong x


----------



## Candee

Jovi I am so sorry that it didn't work this time    
Candee
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, I am so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time. Wish I could be there to give you real hugs   . Be good to yourself, thinking of you hun.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## estella

Thanks Aweeze,

Great that we can all track who's next etc.

Jovi, I'm so sorry it didn't work this time for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suity good luck tomorrow, 

I'm not feeling optimistic about the IUI and worried it won't work. I know it was my first IUI so the chances are low, Ive tried not to think about anything but it is hard not to, one minute I'm convinced this is it and I'm pregnant, the next i'm despairing and wondering how I'll manage another try..... sorry to rant!

Wishing you all hugs and kisses, it's such a journey isn't it!!

Exxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi -       so so sorry honey x x x


----------



## langtang

Jovi - sorry it hasn't worked this time.    

Suity - good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you were able to take your mind off it with your lunch yesterday.

Estella- I know exactly what you mean.  It's my first IVF too and feeling just the same.  I don't suppose it gets any easier for those who've been through it before either.  Hang in there!

Clare


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Jovi   ..its rubbish.  A good cry sounds like a very good idea, I'm a big believer in letting it all out.

xxxx


----------



## blueytoo

So sorry Jovi hun   

Claire xx


----------



## bluprimrose

jovi i am so so sorry.

  

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity  for tomorrow
L x


----------



## Felix42

Lots of   for tomorrow Suity.  Do so hope it's a BFP.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the well wishes JJ and Felix
Have been testing negative every day since Thurs and today is 13 days past 3 day transfer so not expecting a miracle BFP tomorrow  

Didn't post before as I know everyone will only tell me to wait to OTD....but as I say, seems highly unlikely that it's going to be a BFP - especially as no symptoms at all....onwards and upwards....

Will be back tomorrow morning to confirm,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity honey so sorry to read that - had everything crossed for both you and Jovi and really hoped you'd both get the result you both so deserve x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls - because I've more or less known since Thurs I'm kind of already used to it. Seeing my counsellor tomorrow (have day off work for sign lang exam) so will have a chance to rant/cry/whatever then if I feel the need....at the moment I just feel kind of like it's all I expected really....I wasn't expecting it to work and it hasn't and that's that....maybe I'll feel sad or angry or something later but for now I just kind of feel nothing...

Sorry I missed your call earlier Cem - had a splitting headache so switched off phone and went to bed for a nap! Feeling better now but busy with Xfactor and I'm a Celeb    Talk soon though, hope you're hanging in there....and happy birthday for tomorrow (even though this is the wrong thread for that!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

My OTD is Saturday 5th.  I had some brown discharge yesterday and today I have been bleeding quite heavily all day, so fairly sure its game over.

Im still clinging to a little hope that as i had 2 embryos transferred, one is hanging on in there.

Don't know what my next step will be, but I ahd a horrendous time with egg collection so don't want to do that again in a hurry.

Good luck to everyone else.

Love Bambi x


----------



## bluprimrose

oh suity, i am so sorry it's looking bleak - but still     for an overnight miracle for you.

lol

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo I really hope that it is an implantation bleed- what happened at EC?

Suity- I hope that I didn't prompt you to test early by wishing you luck days before    - I really hope that tomorrow is different- I've never been an early tester so don't get, I try and stay PUPO as long as possible.  Then I pee in the pot but don't test, my donor's partner takes my blood and then we test the pee pee, as when we did it the other way round we were both crying so much as we knew it was negative, he couldn't see with the tears and I was moving crying so he missed my vein- the one and only time he's missed and he's taken hundred of bloods on me. 

Do LWC make you go for blood confirmation?

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - no, you didn't make me test - I'd already decided to test from Thursday as that was 10 days post transfer which was when I picked up the BFP the one time it worked....

LWC don't do bloods (and I wouldn't want to go all the way to London for that anyway when I've no symptoms and  BFN on pg tests) so I'll just do one final test tomorrow to be sure it's BFN and then I can stop the meds etc. 

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Jovi I am really sorry and sad for you that it hasn't worked this time for you.  Sending you    

Suitcase, I am just gutted for you.  You may have had a few days to get used to the idea but still - what you have invested emotionally, timewise and not to mention the pennies is just huge.  I am so very sad that it's a negative.     

Wizard x


----------



## Candee

Suity I am so sorry    
Candee
x


----------



## Bambiboo

EC was a nightmare as it was soooooo painful. Was egg sharing so 22 collected.  Was very sick afterwards and struggled to talk/sleep/move for a week afterwards.  My stomach was very swollen, no exaggeration I looked 5 months pregnant.  The clinic in my view weren't very helpful.  Their attitude towards me has put me off using them again, so maybe need to start afresh somewhere else but don't know where. x


----------



## GIAToo

Suity and Jovi - I feel very sad for you both too  

   to you both
GIA xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bambi honey really hope this isn't the end and the bleed stops.  Poor you suffering like that after EC.      
mini x x


----------



## bingbong

Suity I am so sorry   I was really hoping that you weren't going to get that holiday   it just seems so unfair.

Bambiboo I hope that things change for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thank you x


----------



## winky77

Jovi.....so sorry chuck...big  

Suity...more   .....know we'll chat again soon....

Bambi....I hope you get some clarity closer to OTD....sounds far too early for AF?

  to the rest of our 2wwers

..WInky


----------



## lulumead

hello suity, so so sorry that this wasn't the one. onwards and upwards as you say.     

bambi: so sorry to hear how awful EC was...doesn't sound like you had very good aftercare.

xxxxxxxxxxx to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Suity big hugs Suity, was so hoping you were going to break the recent run of BFN's. Lots of love xxx

Bambi sorry things were tough, hope things change too.

F x


----------



## Roo67

suity  - so sorry hun, i was really hoping that you wer'nt going to be able to get that holiday

   

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

OTD today and as expected, no miracles for me overnight, a very definite BFN

Will post more on DE thread rather than here, good luck to those still waiting,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

oh i'm so sorry suity.  Sending you hugs and hope someone's nearby to give you a real one.

what a horrible disappointment, we were all praying for good news for you.

thinking of you.

bpxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Suity - I know we were all hoping for different for you. So so sorry


----------



## Papillon

Suity, I´m so sorry    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity   take care of yourself, feel so sad for you x


----------



## IceQueen

Really sorry to hear the news Suity and Jovi, a big hug to you both   

Bambiboo, still keeping my fingersa crossed for you for the 5th, like someone sadi it might be implantation bleed   

IQ
x


----------



## blueytoo

I'm so sorry to hear your news Suity   

Claire xx


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, I wish I was writing very different words to you today.    It's so beyond time for your luck to change and the "better luck next time" mantra is undoubtedly rubbing a little thin by now.  I hope your discussion with your counsellor will help you to decide a way forward, whether that be in this country or abroad.  I'm so, so sorry you are even having to make this decision.     

All my love

A-Mx


----------



## Violet66

Sorry Suity. 

I know you never felt positive about this cycle -  but it's still such a blow to see that negative test.


----------



## estella

Suity,

I'm so sorry for you, what a disappointment just sending you big cyber hugs and kisses.

Estella x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Suity and Jovi
So sorry to hear about the BFNs. Wishing you all the best at this difficult time.    
Take care
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I am so sorry that it was a bfn for you . I was really  that it was going to be different for you this time   . Hope that your chat with the counsellor has helped. Take care, thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the kind words and hugs. I'm OK - been here before (more than once  ) and got through it, so will no doubt survive this latest disappointment
Very much helped to talk to counsellor this morning and now need to concentrate on the good things - Christmas, planning a holiday etc....whilst I wait to try again

Loads of luck to our upcoming testers    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

So sorry Suity sending you big hugs    

Teela
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity so pleased you saw your counsellor today-have you decided what to do ttc wise ? Stay with lwc?? You always have a plan b x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Jovi, so sorry that this last treatment was a BFN, best of luck with future plans    ,

      Suity, so sorry that this cycle wasn't the one,    , you are right to concentrate now on some enjoyable stuff and gather your strength for the next time.  Hope you have a fun Christmas.

      good luck to everyone waiting to test!, love Rosi.


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity

I logged on especially hoping to hear some good news from you.  You so so sooo deserve it.

Really hoping so hard that your luck will change and very soon (am sure it will)

Axx


----------



## kylecat

Jovi - so sorry to read your news - I hope that you have lots of friends and family around you to give you support.  

Suity - words fail me - it is just so unfair.   I don't blame you wanting to change clinics. Hope you get advice from others re your options. Thinking of you.  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Jovi -   take care of yourself.

Suity - so so sorry to hear your news     it's so unfair. 

Upsy
xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Jovi and Suity, so sorry to read your news   . 

I hope you're both able to take some time to look after yourselves and that next time you get the good news you deserve.

xx


----------



## langtang

Suitcase - so sorry to hear your news.  Other have said it all and I don't know what to add...  I hope you find a lovely holiday to go on.  If you do decide on Nepal then I have some friends who are real experts and I've been a couple of times myself, so let me know if you want some advice.

Bambi - I had the same problem with EC (although I didn't have as many eggs) - and was at LWC too.  You have my sympathy.  I feel much better a week on - almost back to normal but still a bit of pain.  It'll all be worth it if it works though.

Clare


----------



## starbuck

Suity - I'm so sorry to hear your news - I was really hoping this would work for you.  Glad your councillor has helped and good that you can try and concentrate on other things to keep you occupied.  I hope your fully deserved BFP comes quickly in the new year.

Jovi - sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you too.

Good luck to all the other 2wwers.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, so pleased you could see your councillor and she helped. Keeping everything crossed for much better news when you decide on your next steps. Enjoy planning your lovely, way overdue holiday. 

Love and lots of  to all 2ww-ers!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Suity, am so gutted for you. It's really f...ing unfair. Any other words fail me..   

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Estella good luck for testing tomorrow     

CEM hope you're doing ok - are you testing Thursday?

Love & luck to everyone else on 2WW 


Jovi x


----------



## estella

Well girls I got a   this morning!!!

I'm soooooooooooooo delighted but feel sad posting given the recent bfns,

Can't really believe it - and you are all the first to know!!!

Hugs to all

Estella xxxx xxxx


----------



## bluprimrose

Estella - congratulations!!!  What wonderful news as i'm sitting here just having had my scan to see how my follies are growing!

Am really really thrilled for you.  Yes, it's been very sad here recently but your lovely news gives us all hope for a positive future.

bpxx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh Estella - Just realised its a year to the day that I got my Alfie BFP


----------



## Papillon

Estella, congratulations on your BFP. Well done. Wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Estella brilliant news honey!! So happy for you x x x


----------



## GIAToo

Estella - Congratulations!!       

Lovely to see a   on here.
Take care
GIAToo xx


----------



## Roo67

Congratulations Estella - its wonderful seeing those 2 lines isn't it

R x


----------



## estella

Thanks Girls for your wonderful words!!

I'm so happy, good luck cem tomorrow too hopefully it will be good news for you xx

E xx


----------



## Fraggles

Estella about time we got a BFP, let's hope it is the start of several more!! Congratulations, I am delighted for you.

Fraggles x


----------



## bingbong

yay, some good news!! Congrats Estella, I hope that you have a happy, trouble free pregnancy  

Cem    for testing


Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Estella.    
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Estella so thrilled for you congratulations on your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Estelle, that's great news, congratulations!!  . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Cem, loads of luck for tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Candee

Congratulations Estelle!


----------



## Teela

Way hey good news - many congrats Estella   

Teela
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Estella - nice to get some good news on here  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Cem

   

R x


----------



## langtang

Estella - congratulations!  That's wonderful news. 

Cem - Good luck for tomorrow. 

Clare


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Estella many congratulations!

CEM    

Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire honey am so so sorry to read your news.  Honey - words fail me.      Take care am here for you x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem I am so so sorry hun 
L x


----------



## Roo67

Cem - oh I am so sorry, lt is just so unfair.

  

R x


----------



## estella

Cem honey,

I'm gutted for you, really really sad news, wish I could give you a big big hug right now!!

Estella xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - I've said it all already, but here are some more   
2010 WILL be our year   
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Cem I'm so sorry to hear your news   

Claire xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire - It feels inadequate to write that I'm sorry - but I'm afraid I don't know what to say. Wishing it were different... Take care of yourself   

Estella - Congratulations! Wishing you all the best!

OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

Cem - I'm so so sorry it was another BFN for you


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Hunny I am so so sorry it was a BFN for you, especially around your birthday. I hope your taking care of yourself 

This journey is so so hard 

Sarah x x


----------



## bingbong

cem   

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Cem - really sorry. Sending    
Take care
GIAToo xx


----------



## Chowy

Claire

Lots of love, you know im close if you want to meet up honey.

  

Chowy and pup


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, I don't have words, feeling crushed for you, so wish things were different.      Really honestly hoping 2010 will prove to be the year for a CEM BFP - the earlier, the better.    

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Claire       

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Really sorry to hear your news Claire.  I hope you have some support around you to help you though this difficult time.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, I am so sorry that it was a bfn for you   . Thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oooh Claire, that's fantastic, congratulations  .   that your numbers continue to rise 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Cem - that is amazing -    and keeping everything crossed that hcg continues to rise over the weekend.

r x


----------



## Damelottie

Cem    . Got my  for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## estella

Cem, OMG that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm really  for you, i feel very positive for you and am sending you on tonnes of babydust xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* What a turn around 

I have everything crossed for a lovely doubling hgc on Monday 

Sarah x x


----------



## wizard

Said it already but I'm over the moon for you.

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG!!!!  I thought I was in some strange sort of alternate reality there!!  Claire that's totally amazing honey!!!  Yay!  So so so happy for you x x x


----------



## RichmondLass

OMG!!!!! How amazingly wonderful. Am so glad I didn't log on this morning so I've had this wonderful news.  Cem so pleased for you.  Just goes to show how it's so not worth testing early.

Fingers crossed Monday brings good news for you.

lots of love
RLxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's the early hours of the morning here and I was about to go to bed but figured I'd just switch back into FF and have a nosey......I am so pleased I did!!!!!  That's truly stonkingly good news, and I am every so chuffed - and     madly that those levels keep on rising.  

Oh!  So happy for you!!

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

CEM, what are you trying to do to us!!!!   I've just logged on for the first time in a couple of days and seen your BFN and felt rubbish for you and then a page later a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop Woop Woop. So happy for you. Big hugs. Coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Estella, congratulations xx


----------



## Papillon

Cem, congratulations! Wishing you all the best!        

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem - you have to change your sign off now!

RLxxx


----------



## lulumead

yippeeee CEM, brilliant news....crossing everything for rising HCG over the weekend     

xxx


----------



## Mifi

Great news Cem I really hope and    for a happy healthy pg


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

cem I am really thirlled for you- and a message to all those early testers!!!-wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## acrazywench

Cem and Estella, 

Congratulations on your brilliant   news!!     Here's wishing you both healthy pregnancies. 

Cem: thanks also for the gentle reminder about early testing - I'm finding this 2ww really dragging by so I'm already feeling the temptation to test early! (Last time I didn't even start thinking about testing until day 13 and didn't test until day 15, this time I'm only at day 9 and already I want to cave!) 

xx


----------



## Felix42

Estella, congrats on your BFP! Brilliant news. 

CEM, goodness what a lovely turnaround. Enjoy! So happy for you.  Don't get hung up on the betas. Anything over 25 is a proper BFP from what I remember. 

 for all our other 2ww-ers. Hang on in there. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

So I don't log on for a couple of days and I now I see it is all kicking off on here.

Estella and Cem - I am so pleased for your    .  Enjoy the feeling and I wish you both a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Belated Happy Birthday Claire


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

CEM many congratulations, very very happy for you  

Hang on in there everyone else       

Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - we spoke earlier but just to "officially" say I'm so very pleased for you - BRILLIANT news  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee

CEM fantastic!   
Candee
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Crazy!  Dont do it!!

RLxxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire that's WONDERFUL news - couldn't believe it when I logged on - wishing you good numbers on Monday and a happy healthy 35 weeks to come    
Take care
OneStep


----------



## muddypaws

CEM...fantastic news!!!! So pleased for you and isn't 95 actually pretty good? My first was 150 and I had two at that point...Just great news...so made up for you.  
       


Muddy


----------



## langtang

CEM - that's brilliant.  I logged on at lunchtime and only got one half of the story, was about to reply when someone came over to ask me a question and I shut the page down quickly!  So was logging on to commiserate this evening and am thrilled that it's congratulations instead!

Clare


----------



## Maya7

Cem - huge congratulations!!!!  Am so happy for you .... enjoy floating on that cloud


Maya


----------



## bluprimrose

cem, what utterly wonderful news before bedtime.  am praying those numbers soar for monday.

lol

bpxx


----------



## Chowy

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh CEM I cant believe it, just left a message on your mobile, if you can make sense of it, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you honey.  You did exactly what I did and tested early got BFN then I went to clinic and was told BFP and I told them they had got it wrong, ha ha.

I have such a huge smile on my face so I dread to thikn what yours is like. Masses of good luck for Monday from both of us.  He was shouting at the computer when I read your result.

    

    

    

Chowy and Pups


----------



## starbuck

Claire - what excellent news - congratulations.  My BFP was also like yours - only one line and then I noticed the second very faint (it is really a line) only when I went to throw it away.  Wishing you a happy and heathly pregnancy.

Starbuck
x


----------



## acrazywench

So I managed to avoid dancing at the ceildih I went to this evening...but when we were packing up my friends' 6 year old wanted to play (and this seemed to involve mainly bouncing into me (and my tummy) and sitting on me). My assumption is that if there is an embryo in there it has to be reasonably robust to cope with the ocassional 6 year old even at 10 dpo - but all comforting words greatly appreciated! I've had a lot of cramps the last couple of days (either symptoms, a tummy upset or all in my head) so my tum has been pretty sore - it was feeling better, but following the playing it's a bit sore again. Hoping that if there's something in there, it's got lots of sticking power.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Acrazywench- I am sure your little embryos are safe there is a lot of padding in between it to act as a shock absorber. Many of the mums who already have children worry aBout this sort of thing in their 2ww but go on to have a positive outcome- keeping my fingers crosssed for you .
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks JJ1, it's hard not to get stressed when it's late at night and I'm overtired!  Don't know if there's a beanie in there yet, but I want to make sure that if there is I give it the best chance.

x


----------



## Candee

Acrazywench I have read on the site here that the embryos are like little peas bedded into a great mound of mashed potatoes!
So I am sure that your little friend hasn't disturbed them!     Good luck hun!   
Candee
x


----------



## wizard

Or like peanuts stuck in a jam sandwich.  crazywench I'm sure your recent activity is nothing to worry about.

Wizard x


----------



## langtang

Hello acrazy wench, funnily enough I was at a ceilidh that night too - and I was organising it and totally not allowed to sit the dances out.  I did manage to limit the number of dances by having to sort out supper etc. and a couple of friends in the know making sure I was nowhere to be seen when they were doing the one when the ladies get flung around with their feet off the floor - but at the end of the night I had a lot of cramping which I was getting on and off before and after too.  Anyway - as you will see below it was all fine because I got a BFP this morning!

Hello everyone - very excited as it's first time lucky for me - a   this morning with a digital test which told me I was 2-3 months pregnant   !  It definitely hasn't sunk in yet, but I'm thrilled and very very lucky indeed to have been spared several tries.

Good luck to Bambiboo, Ice Queen and Acrazywench - I hope the trend continues!

Clare


----------



## Teela

Wow fantastic Langtang     
Hopefully the trend will continue.

Teela
x


----------



## starbuck

Great news Langtang - congratulations.

Starbuck
x


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Langtang - that's fantastic news! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

xx


----------



## Felix42

Huge congratulations Langtang!  for a healthy, happy pregnancy ahead. 

Wishing all our other 2-wwers lots of  for BFPs!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fabulous news langtang    
So happy for you x x


----------



## indekiwi

Clare - phenomenal news!!!!! Just so happy for you hun, and despite having to decorate the flat, I bet you've got a disbelieving grin from ear to ear!!  

                                               

I really hope that this good run of BFPs continues apace - it's so satisfying after a bl**dy horrible start to this year for the singlies.  Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

langtang congratulations on your  fantastic news
L x


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations Langtang on your BFP!     Well done. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.    

Take care of yourself.    

Papillon


----------



## Candee

Congratulations Langtang! Brilliant news!        

Good-luck now to Bambiboo, Ice Queen and Acrazywench and anyone else on 2WW and lets hope its good news all round!
Candee
x


----------



## GIAToo

Fantastic news Langtang on your      

And good luck to all those on   I am thinking of you!!    

Take care everyone
GIA Too xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Langtang, that's fantastic news, congratulations!!  . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## aweeze

Fantastic news Langtang  Congratulations and best wishes for the next 8 months 

Lou
X


----------



## lulumead

great news langtang      
xxx


----------



## bluprimrose

congratulations clare!!!  what fantastic news.  

bpxx


----------



## bingbong

great news Langtang!!  Sounds like you have a good amount of hcg to be that pregnant already!!! Congrats  

  to everyone else on a 2ww

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Langtang!

Coco xxx


----------



## langtang

Thankyou to everyone for your congratulations. Cem - you are totally right - it said 2-3 weeks not months - was just so excited and didn't re-read what I'd written! 
Will be unable to access the internet during the week for the next couple of weeks but will try to catch up with how everyone else is doing at the weekends.

Clare


----------



## upsydaisy

Woooooohooooooo the Clare/Claires!!!!!!!        
Must be a lucky name    I take back everything I said about it being boring!!!

Upsy/Clare
xxx


----------



## estella

Langtang Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!

That's great news, wow me , cem and you with BFP's this week, sooooooooooooooo fantastic!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!           

Love Estella xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations to everyone, wonderful news.  

Well, I officially tested yesterday (and every other day since I started bleeding) and its was negative.  I wasn't surprised and am disappointed but intend to have a bloody good Christmas and consider my options in New Year.  Would have been extremely lucky for it to work on the first try.

Im not sure whether to try another clinic or stay where I am.  Thing is I can't help thinking that if my body hadn't been in such a mess after EC I'd have had a better chance of a BFP.  WIll never know.

Well done again to everyone else,

Bambiboo


----------



## Damelottie

WONDERFUL NEWS LANGTANG     

Mny many congratulations


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Bambiboo - so so sorry  . Its horribly disappointing. Take care


----------



## Grace10704

Langtang  - have already PM'd you but wanted to add to the


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Bambiboo...enjoy some destressing and fun over christmas  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo so sorry hun
L x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thank you everyone x x I feel ok about everything, promised myself I would not rest all my hopes on it or get too upset about a BFN.  Im getting a new cat tomorrow so that will distract me from any sadness!

Rose, thats really helpful about speaking to the clinic.  New to this, I thought they would just do the same again next time, whereas I would like to try and reduce the number of eggs I produce (22 this time) to make EC more bearable!

x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps! 

Langtang....what fabulous news!  Big congrats !  But you did make me laugh with the 2-3 months.... I was going to ask for some of whatever you are on .....it's taking me so flipping long to get anywhere near a pregnancy that I'd be more than happy with a fast track one! 

Bambiboo.....   so sorry it wasnt to be this time but sounds like you have a fighting attitude to move forward! 

Well I did think I'd posted earlier but obviously it got lost somewhere in the fuzz of Prague!  My little fighter frostie survived it's rude awakening out of the Reprofit freezer and was successfully transferred by the lovely Stepan yesterday.  Tis the first time I've only had one transferred so hope it's not too lonely in there !    I am still in the phase of trying to muster up some optimism but struggling......think you're all going to have to do the    for me this time.....my natural positivity is a bit depleted after the last 18months of disappointments and I know with only one and a frozen one at that the odds are lower (even tho I threw intrallipids in the pot this time). Let's hope embie no.16 is the one that's going to bring me the best Xmas pressie ever......


OTD 19th Dec........

lol

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Bambiboo have a look here and ask about questions to ask at your follow up appt
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Langtang, fabulous news! Obviously vigorous dancing is not a problem for your embies! Wonderful news...so lovely to think that we were talking only yesterday and you had a little beanie snuggling in.      

Congrats to all girls with   these last few weeks...we're on a positive streak...long may it continue. Winky...hope the good vibes head in your direction, keeping everything crossed for you.    

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, sorry it was a bfn for you this time   

Winky, hope your 2ww flies by and brings you the best xmas pressie ever    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Candee

Langtang, congrats again!

Bambiboo sorry it didn't work this time hun    

Winky, so pleased the frostie defrosted well and sending you tons of positive vibes for the best Christmas present ever  
               
               
                
Candee
x


----------



## Londonscot

Fantastic news Langtang!  Given we started thinking about clinics around the same time its feels superfast that you are already BFP!  Its a great encouragement to the rest of us still thinking about when to press go, as I know you weren't hopeful based on test results.  FANTASTIC!

Winky - thinking of you.  Best of luck!

Kx


----------



## Maya7

Langtang - congratulations  


Maya


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo - sorry it wasn't your time this time - enjoy Christmas and who knows we may be cycling together in the New Year!   

Winky - sending lots  of     to you x

GIA Too xx


----------



## Papillon

Bambiboo, sorry it was a BFN.    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## Chowy

WOW we are doing well on the BFP front aren't we.

Sorry to those who haven't had their BFP yet but your time will come and hopefully it will be 2010.

  

Chowy


----------



## wizard

Bambiboo, so sorry it didn't work for you this time round.

Langtang and Estella, congrats to you both and I hope then next 36 weeks go smoothly for you.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

Winky, I'll do some PMA for you too   
xx


----------



## RichmondLass

me too      

RLxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Huge congrats to all, such amazing news, its only seems a couple of weeks ago we were in Oxford and now so many BFP, its so positive, fab news.

Take care everyone.  

JAH X


----------



## cocochanel1

Me too Winky - you deserve this hun xxx


Bambiboo, so sorry it didn't work for you this time round xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Bambiboo, so sorry it was a BFN for you this time.    

Take care. xx


----------



## IceQueen

Congrats Cem, Estella & Langtang, fab news! 

Really sorry Bambiboo, i'm in the same boat.
Got my period yesterday, and tested a BFN  

Oh well onwards and upwards, i can at least have a few drinks now at all these Xmas parties, then go for it again January.  In fact already have my donor lined up and this time round he is a perfect match to what i wanted, so keeping postive that he will be the one to work the magic  

IQ
x


----------



## aweeze

Sorry to read of your neg IceQueen and fingers crossed that your perfect match comes through for you after your xmas knees up.


----------



## indekiwi

Bambiboo, Icequeen, so sorry to read of your respective results.  Sending lots of     and hoping that the new year will see a much happier outcome for you both.

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Bambiboo and Ice Queen, really sorry to hear that it was BFNs for you this time round. Take care of yourselves and here's to a lovely positive next time round. 
  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Teela

Sorry to hear about the BFN's for Ice Queen and Bambiboo, stay positive your time will come
 

luv
teela
x


----------



## Papillon

Ice Queen, So sorry to hear about the BFN.   

Take care.

Papillon


----------



## lulumead

ice queen, sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time round, but christmas drinks and new donor in the new year sound like a great plan  
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ice queen  so sorry hun
so pleased that you have a plan
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

ice queen, so sorry.  sending hugs.  and to everyone else who's recently had bad news...

am about to step on the rollercoaster again - ec in 2 hours - eeeek!

love to you all.

bpxx


----------



## Teela

Good luck with ET BP 

Good luck Crazywench with testing today   

Teela
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you teela - & yes, loads of luck acrazywench.

bpxx


----------



## IceQueen

Thank you everyone for all your kind words  
And top it off, i went on a date last night, and found out he already had a girlfriend    ......................shoot me now!!  

Good luck with EC and ET BP   
And good luck Acrazywench with testing   

IQ
x


----------



## acrazywench

IQ, so sorry to hear about your BFN and your annoying date  Take care.   

BP - lots of luck for EC and ET   

Thanks for the good wishes. AF and OTD are tomorrow. I'm feeling in a bit of a no-man's land at the moment. I've had various symptoms over the last week which have had me swinging between convinced it worked and not convinced it worked -  but recent nausea and cramps helped me swing into the convinced camp for a couple of days, but I did a couple of sneaky tests yesterday and today (not first thing) and got BFNs . 'Symptoms' prompted me to test eary - but maybe it's just that I have some kind of crazy bug going on. Will confirm what will probably be my not so great news tomorrow. 

x


----------



## estella

Icequeen and Bambiboo, so sorry but heres to your plans   

Acrazywench   good luck for tomorow, symptoms mean nothing I had them! I really wish for a BFP for you xx

Bluprimrose, how did you get on?? hope it went well

Estella xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks so much everyone.

well i got 15 eggs, 11 mature - & all injected, so just waiting 'til tomorrow now to find out how many (fingers crossed...) fertilised.

am totally wiped out and have a sore tummy so off to bed.

sending you loads of luck for tomorrow acw!

bpxx


----------



## wizard

bp that's brilliant well done fantastic news!  Fingers crossed for a great fertilisation rate  .  Hope you start to feel better soon.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BP  for your embryos


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you so much.  boy do you have to be patient in this game - always waiting to find out if you've jumped the next hurdle...!

good luck again acrazywench.

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

BP fab news on the number of eggies - hope you get some fantastic news today the number fertilised. Hope your tum is less sore today and you have an opportunity to take things a bit easy for a couple of days.

Well I must have had a bug or a ridiculously overactive imagination as af arrived last night so it's a BFN from me. For quite a while I was convinced it hadn't worked - but the last few days of feeling sick at random times for no apparent reason gave me hope so I was pretty gutted last night and I'm expecting to be quite grumpy for quite a few days!

x


----------



## bluprimrose

oh acrazywench - i am so so sorry.  how horribly disappointing.  you have every right to be grumpy for a few days - or more - this ttc game is just so hard and so unfair.  am sending you lots of cyber hugs...  are you coming on the 19th so i can give you a real one??

well just had the call from the clinic - ten of my 11 injected eggs have fertilised so am quite happy.  now the wait begins to see how they divide - and if i make it to day 5 for the first time ever... booked in for et saturday morning at the moment.

hope everyone else is ok.

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

BP yay for those fertilised eggies - that's fab news! Keeping my fingers crossed that they all divide beautifully and you get some lovely blasts. 

Thanks for the cyber hugs. I'm hoping to join you all on 19th, but I just need to check that the two friends who were going to visit last weekend but couldn't aren't coming the weekend of 19th instead. I was going to call them last night - but I wasn't really in the right frame of mind!

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Crazy, sorry to hear. 
BP, well done re fertilisation xxx


----------



## IceQueen

Crazy so sorry about the BFN.  It's a right old bugger that waiting game, as you do end up convincing yourself it has worked or it hasn't.  I had a couple bouts of nausea and thought yay it's worked, but then there was nothing, so thought it hadn't.  
Hope you are feeling better today, and not too down  

BP, fanstic news on the fertilising.  Everything is crossed that they divide well and you have lost of eggs still by day 5.  

See you both on the 19th!

IQ
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, Ice queen and Crazy Wench, so sorry that you all got bfn this time.    to you all.

BP, great news re fertilisation and good luck for ET on Saturday.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo and Crazy Wench - really sorry to hear about your BFNs     Hope you're ok.

Ice queen - I know I text you, but wanted to say sorry again and also   to that bloke.  But as I may have said to you in a PM - good for you for getting out there and meeting people!  As my Aunties always say, you gotta kiss a lot of frogs!

BP - great news on your fertilised eggs.      for Saturday (or Monday)!

 to Lou-Ann, Coco, JJ1, Wizard, Estelle, Teela , Felix, aweeze, Rose, indekiwi, and anyone else I've missed.   

Take care lovely ladies 
GIA Too xx


----------



## winky77

Crazywench...    so sorry it didnt work this time

BP.....top news on fert rate!! ....looking forward to you joining me on 2ww soon......altho if you get to 5day (which you will  ) then I might have caved in by then.....the    are needed up here! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Teela

Hey all

So sorry Crazywench   Are you planning the next IUI in the New year?

Fabulous news BP on those eggies, fingers crossed for getting to blast  

Hi to everyone else

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

acrazywench I am so sorry hun  take care of yourself


----------



## Papillon

Crazywench, so sorry it didnt work this time    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## lulumead

big hugs crazywench    

BP, all sounding good, we'll  see you on this board proper soon  

winky: hope you're doing ok.
xx


----------



## indekiwi

CrazyWench, so sorry hun.      

Winky, come on that embie!!!!      

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

acw, as you know, i'm so so sorry     .

thank you so much everyone - finding out today how my 10 fertilised eggs are dividing (fingers crossed...).  ohss has reared it's ugly head - very sore and tummy huge.  it's worse than last time but not as bad as it has been before - hope it stays that way.

winky - don't you dare!!!    .     - we're going to be on this 2ww together!!!

rose, hope you're stimming is going well.

     to all.

bpxx


----------



## winky77

am about to go into town....need the post office......but at big risk of also finding myself in the chemist buying peesticks......quick send the


----------



## Roo67

They are on their way Winky


----------



## aweeze

Norti Winky - now you know that it's too early


----------



## langtang

So sorry to hear the news from Bambiboo, IQ and Acrazywench - I've been off the internet for a week, so am a bit late in posting, but very sad for you.  

Winky and BP - good luck!  Will be out of contact again for another week, so look forward to seeing how you are doing next weekend.

Clare


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky the      have been around and are watching you, it is like you are on probation you should  check in with us and tell us you are being good and keeping away from the evil pee sticks

L x


----------



## Chowy

Winky what were you thinking you have another week and think of what CEM did and me we had negatives and felt awful then on OTD we both had positives.  Wish you so much luck what a fab Christmas pressie a BFP would be.

Chowy xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ladies

hope you are all well.

well i'm officially pupo!  again!

have 3 embies on board - 2 grade 1+ 8-cell and 1 grade 2 7-cell.  the other 6 (one is grade 2 8-cell but didn't develop as well as the 7 cell) are being kept to day 5 and if there are any blasts they will freeze them.
  The embryologists decided that was the best way to do it.

phew.

Hope you're all well.

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BP   

Aweeze  I am so thrilled that you have a BFP and I really hope that you have a smooth pregnancy and a beautiful sibling for E to play with.  love the ticker!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou - that's wonderful news honey!!  So happy for both you and E.  Take care thinking of you x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, fantastic news, congratulations   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Lou, fantastic news! Here's to a healthy & happy pregnancy!  

Bluprimose, congrats on being PUPO!   

Winky, hope you're managing to keep sane & away from the pee sticks. 

Love & hugs to all 2ww-ers, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Lou - I know I said it yesterday but really pleased for you and hope that you have an uneventful pregnancy and that time flies until your scan.

R x


----------



## winky77

Now it's public! .....Big Congrats to Aweeze !!  Hope the luck rubs off on us other 2wwers! 

BP.....yippee on your 3 fighters!     ....and yes we are overlapping on 2ww.....all those    have worked and I've held back so far.....not saying how much longer I can tho!!!  Dr Sher defo said a Peestick should register it by monday and at least if I did it then I would then now for defo what I could and couldnt do whilst at the Sanctuary spa day with my cousin.......hummmm.....just thinking out loud tho.....if it does say BFN I shud still carry on meds til OTD just in case too early (yes CEM's and Chowy's experience is a reminder!) ....so therefore I still shouldnt go doing steam rooms and hot tubs just in case as well !??!?!?   Sod it....I was just going to go to Boots !.....

Symptoms ?  Well feel bloated....but think that's too much food....occasional tummy twinges......but could just be wind......have no clue.....

..Winky


----------



## Teela

Lots happening can't keep up...... 

Fantastic Aweeze, sooo pleased and excited for u.

Keeping everything crossed for BP and Winky 

Teela
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank  you so much for all your good wishes.  am now lying horizontal on the sofa where i will be all night with x factor etc.!

omg lou, how did i miss that??  congratulation!!!  how fab.

winky, you stay away - let's enjoy being pupo together for as long as possible.

love to everyone else.

bpxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Aweeze!  I;ve looked back but I can't find your post! but congratulations, that's fantastic!                    

FAb news!!!

BP well done and enjoy lying on the sofa!  Try and do as much of that as you can.  I'm in exactly the same spot tonight!

Winky, come on now! resist!!  fingers and legs firmly crossed for you girl!!

RLxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

ah Lou, I suspected as much as I followed your diary and you hadn't updated for a couple of day  

Absolutely brilliant news. Wishing you a simple and straightforward pregnancy  

Winky, lots of   for you.

BP: hope your 2WW flies by.

xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Lou, congrats once again mate!                  

Winky, hope your trip to London serves to take your mind off sneaky testing!      

BP, hope you are set for the long haul.            

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Many many congrats Lou


----------



## Candee

Congratulations Aweeze    
Good lick to all the other 2wws    
Candee
x


----------



## Candee

That should have been luck  
Candee


----------



## indekiwi

Candee,    !

A-Mx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou - congratulations from me too on your        Take it easy!

BP and Winky- still got everything crossed for you both        

GIATooxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Lou -     congratulations!!  (so so so jealous).
I know it's still a worrying time   all stays well  .


     BP and Winky
Upsy
xxx


----------



## Papillon

Lou, congratulations on your BFP!       

Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## bingbong

OMG!!! I hadn't read this thread today and just popped on and Lou, wow, what amazing news!!!!! I had wondered why your diary hadn't been updated. I wish you all the best for a wonderful and stress free pregnancy, I am really so so thrilled for you!!!!!

     to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Congratulations Lou ... didnt even realise you were on 2ww ... delighted for you and E and hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!


Maya


----------



## aweeze

Thank you all so much for your congrats and well wishes. To those that are thinking they missed any announcement - you didn't (other than in my diary)! I've just kept this all very quiet this time and am now proceeding with a great deal of cautious optimism due to my history of m/c. Once I get passed my 'danger' period of 8-9 weeks, then I will start to believe it.  

Congrats BP on joining the 2ww - will go and add you to the list now with a guess at your OTD so please let me know if it's not right. 

Winky - everything is firmly crossed for you. 

Lou
X


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you lou, your guess is right!

wishing you all the very best over the coming weeks.

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations on your BFP Lou, that's fantastic news!    I caught up on your diary on Thursday/Friday and as I was reading I just wanted to give you a huge supportive hug, I'm so pleased I can now send thoughts of a giddy, happy hug to you instead  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy - and sending that beanie lots of sticky vibes.

Winky and BP - hope the 2ww is going ok, sending lots of    your way. Both of you take lots of care of yourselves.   

Thanks for all the lovely messages re. my BFN. Have eaten lots of chocolate and am now feeling on a much more even keel (even though the scales may not agree!). I'm going to have a break for a couple of months to try to give my head a bit of a break - my 2009 thinking has been completely obsessed with fertility so a couple of months off will probably be a good thing! - and then I'll probably try again in late Feb/March. 

xx


----------



## aweeze

acrazywench - thank you and glad to hear that good old choccie has come to your aid. Wishing you lots of luck when you try again in Feb/Mar and in the meantime enjoy the break from this heady rollercoaster. 

bluprimrose - I have tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full - make some space and I'll send my reply later  

Lou
X


----------



## kylecat

Sorry haven't caught up with this thread for AGES as KK and I have been suffering with horrible colds/coughs etc!

But just wanted to say many many congrats to Cem and Lou - wonderful news! So thrilled for you girls. 

Sorry to those who have recently had BFN's and good luck to anyone due to test, especially Winky - am rooting for you.  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

A sibling for E,   I do hope everything goes smoothly for you Lou and fingers crossed that time will fly for you so that you can accept the joy and happiness without more worry.

Does E know, if not when will you tell him.  just curious.

Chowy xx


----------



## kizzi79

Congrats Lou    

& good luck to BP and Winky  , hope your 2ww is not dragging too much...

Well have now officially joined you both this morning with 3rd attempt at unmedicated IUI, so due to test on 27th December....       this is the one  

Krissi x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lou, congratulations to you and E! How exciting for you both.

BP, Winky, Krissi - wishing you loads of luck.

Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

welcome to the 2WW krissi, hope it flies by and gives you a great result.
xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Krissy - welcome and best of luck for third time lucky!
RLxx


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi, lots of    for your 2ww. Hope it flies by.

xx


----------



## winky77

Krissi.....welcome to the madness!!  

I am still holding out....just ! 

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Lou - congratulations.   for healthy pregnancy

 to all the other 2www'rs 
Annaleah xx


----------



## IceQueen

Congratulations Lou  

Good luck BP, Winky and Krissi    

IQ
x


----------



## dottiep

Lou - what great news!  Hadn't realised you were tx-ing again.  Am so pleased for you!

Good luck and   to all other 2ww-ers.

Dottie
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you everyone for your good wishes.  am absolutely fine at the moment (apart from the ohss and the fact i've been rushing around non-stop since the day after ec - no time to rest!  but who is able to just lie flat for 2 weeks?!)

hope you're all well - and winky, hope you're staying away from you know what!!

bpxx


----------



## RichmondLass

love and best wishes to all our two week wait-ers!     RLxx


----------



## Roo67

just popping on to wish all 2 wwers lots of love and hugs

Winky - hope you are holding out and keeping away from those pee sticks       

BP and Krissi      



R x


----------



## winky77

Nothing....nada....zilch....despite how long I stare at it there's never been a second line on those blasted pee stiks...there's never been a 'pregnant' without a big fat NOT in front of it.....am sick of it....8 BFNs in a row now....15 wasted Grade 1 embies..... I'm so used to it I don't even cry anymore.....haven't done for the last 4.....I just harden my heart that little bit more and steel myself to invest more money, time, energy and emotion in whatever the next steps should be.  

I know I POAS a little early but today is 11dp5dt so they aint much chance it's wrong.  I will test again 2moro or the weekend....but please no comments to try and encourage me it will be any different.....I don't have any hope.....and will eat my hat/the stick if it changes.  

So I will be drinking that Rose Prosecco on Xmas day and my Birthday and New Year.....I will be scuba diving rather than just sunworshiping in Egypt in January....and then I'll sober up and start on the next Plan...

Right now I have several options flying round my head....one last go of OEIVF with full immunes and some form or genetic diagnosis (the full monte in Las Vegas.....a slightly lesser approach in UK.....or a half manage it myself at Reprofit (where I one donor vial left) incorporating what I've learnt from the various experts)  OR accept my own eggs are past their sell by date and move on to Donor eggs (who knows where) OR do I give up...(nah I know that one is not an option yet).  I think I might start a new thread with a poll as I might need to do some research to help me make this decision! 

From a Slightly Wonky Winky


----------



## Felix42

Big  Winky. I know there's nothing I can say to help you feel better just now. Wanted to send you lots of    though and say I'm thinking of you &  that whatever next steps you decide on bring you the BFP you deserve. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bluprimrose

winky, you know how sorry i am...  i won't say any more but am sending you hugs and share in your despair.

lol

bpxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh damn Winky - I had really hoped that this little embie was going to be the one hun. I'm so, so sorry    

Lou
XX


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* I am so sorry hun, it's just awful and the pain never gets any easier, it just gets easier to deal with 

Sending you all my love 

Sarah x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, no words hun.     Sending all my love and wanting so much for this run of negatives to end.

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

Winky,      I think many of us are sharing in your despair. Here if you want to chat. Love Coco xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky I am so sorry for you
L xx


----------



## bingbong

winky I am so so sorry.

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Winky - I just can't believe it. This HAS to work for you very soon - it just has too. I am very very sorry


----------



## winky77

Thanks girls.....your support means so much and I know many of you have been through/ are still going through challenging journeys  to get to your goals so I do know you understand.  I went on to the Reprofit Nov/Dec thread last night to post my news and in the end I just couldn't face it....there's been 9 BFPs and only 2 BFNs....and yesterday there were another TWO sets of twins confirmed (think that's 4 out of the 9 are having twins)....I don't begrudge anyone success....especially as many have been through really tough journeys to get there....but it's so bloody hard being the one in the LIFE IS CR*P camp. The one consolation and also persuasion is that pretty much all of those BFPs are donor eggs. I know I'm keeping my odds lower persisting with my own eggs....but it's just hard to give up on them when they appear to be still plentiful and still producing grade 1 blasts.  I have big decisions to make. 

I'm just going to have steel myself to post cos they're all asking when I'm testing....

..Winky 
Ps....Midnight...thanks for you middle of the night PM (defo living up to your name!) ..all makes complete sense and I have got an appointment with Dr Thum next Tuesday (had organised that as contingency!).  It would be good to chat over the weekend if you are around?


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* I never did get back to sleep. I am going in to hospital to have my wisdom teeth out in 4 hours time must be the excitement that's kept me awake !! 

I will be around at the weekend, but I am not sure how good I will be at chatting (my mum has suggested the surgeon put an extra stitch in to keep my mouth sewn up !! ) but if worst comes to the worst we shall have to resort to communication via PM to save my already aching jaw 

S xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Winky

I am so sorry to hear your news. Would you like me to go an post for you so it's one less thing for you to do?

I totally understand your feelings about being delighted for others getting BFP's yet when we get BFN finding it extremely difficult to see all the BFP's. I avoided the single 2ww ladies board for a little while as it's great that others get BFP's but also felt a bit like the Universe sticking its tongue out at me and my BFN.  

Sending lots of love to you.

Midnight I am with you for the dental treatment side of things, had implants yesterday and had to sleep upright today so am grumpy and tired. LOL. Good luck. If you are going to hospital I am assuming you will knocked for six when it is done? I only had a little swelling and recovered quite quickly so good luck and am sure it won't be nearly as bad as you think.

Fraggles x


----------



## lulumead

winky,  . Its just rubbish.
xx


----------



## Papillon

Winky, so sorry    

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## GIAToo

Just sending a   from me Winky
GIA Too xx


----------



## kizzi79

So so sorry Winky   take care  
  Krissi  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, I am so sorry . Thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - sorry to read your news honey x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Oh Winky - I'm so sorry...     It's really not fair. 
Take care
All the very best
OneStep


----------



## Candee

Winky I have just read your post.
I am more sorry than I can say       
Candee
x


----------



## Maya7

So so sorry Winky  .


Maya


----------



## Teela

Winky so sorry to hear your news.. no words I can say     

Teela
x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky- big   . Life can deal such cr*p sometimes xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Winky, I'm so sorry to read your news.  

x


----------



## kizzi79

Am sat here full of cough and cold having been sent home from work  - rang the clinic who said take paracetamol for my temperature and drink lots   this won't affect my chances. I've been feeling so much more hopeful this time, and now feel really scarred it will be another bfn   

(Sorry to winge, i know so many of you have been trying for so much longer)

Hope you are doing ok BP

Love, Krissi  x


----------



## Felix42

Krissi,   hopefully its pregnancy suppressing your immune system!  Keep nice and warm (but not too warm for embies' sakes).   

BP, hope you're hanging in there ok?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## IceQueen

Winky, i'm so so sorry  
Have a brilliant holiday, lapping up the sun and scuba diving.  

IQ
x


----------



## Damelottie

Krissi  . Try not to worry hun - I was ill in my 2ww with everything going


----------



## bluprimrose

krissi - try not to worry - easier said than done i know.  i was so so ill with flu last 2ww - and had a wracking cough for days which shook my whole body all day and night - and i still got pg (not for very long unfortunately but that wasn't down to the flu!).  in a way it's good it makes you rest.  sending you    .

felix and krissi - thanks for asking, but am not doing so good today - my pma is at an all time low and to top that i have started having the mild af feelings and pinky red streaks of blood i always get about a week before af...  i just wish i wouldn't get it as it makes me feel so so miserable and i'm not even a week into my 2ww.  i never got this before (mind you i was on the pill before i started tx for the first time so never really knew what a normal af was like), but this year i always get this pinky red dots or streaks of blood on the toilet paper (so sorry for tmi) roughly a week or less before af comes - so when i see it in my 2ww i just assume it's all over.  i had it last time too when i had my biochemical pregnancy, but my hcg was so so low my body probably didn't even know the embie was trying to make it.

this time i'm hoping my body just doesn't realise it's pg  !

does anyone else get very very mild af pains and tiny spotting a week or so before af?  and has anyone had that and still been pg?  i think i'm the only one with this strange phenomena!!

love to you all

better get to bed!

bpxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
Has anyone else felt really fatigued?  I can't tell if it's the hormones I'm taking (estrogen and progesterone) or if it's because I'm preggie.  I had a 5 day de transfer on Dec 12th-I have a test date of Dec 24th.  I feel like I've been run over by a truck, but I know the progesterone can make you feel like that too.  I don't feel sick or have any other symptoms except I do feel a bit sore in the muscles.  I feel a bit   also-like it's hard to think straight.  Anyhow, I'd love any feedback from anyone else.  Take care everyone,

sohocat


----------



## Mifi

Icequeen, Crazy Wench and Winky so so sorry it wasn't your time        take care XXX

BP your next honey for a BFP I hope     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Krissi you too hun    hope you feel better soon   

BP I had womb ache for a week before OTD with pink spotting which turned to brown the day before OTD and a BFP the day after      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kylecat

Winky - so very sorry to read your news.      

Good luck to all the others waiting to test 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## langtang

Back online again now!

Lou - congratulations - that is wonderful news.  

Winky - I'm very sorry.  Words fail me.

Good luck BP and Krissi.  Will be thinking of you.

Clare


----------



## bluprimrose

krissi - how are you feeling?  better i hope.

thank you langtang and full moon.  

Full moon, thank you for that  - but did you usually get that before af?  And hope scarce was your spotting?  I do you see (get this before af) which is why i'm upset - if i didn't i'd probably be quite happy!  womb ache is a very good description!

night night all.

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Blueprimrose- so nice to meet you briefly yesterday I really hope that your 2ww brings you a happy result after all you have been through

Krissi- best of luck for your testing day as well


L x


----------



## Mifi

BP I do tend to get the womb ache but not the spotting with AF. Try not to stress hun, I know its easier said than done though


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you fm - am trying! 

jj1 really lovely to meet you too & am wishing you the very best of luck.

bpxx


----------



## aweeze

New EXTRA ORANGED FOOR GOOD LUCK home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*Going it alone Too* -  

*krissi* - DIUI -  

*Full Moon* - DIUI -  

*Teela* - DIVF -  


                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## aweeze

New home for our 2ww ladies this way - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222148.0

Wishing you good luck


----------



## bluprimrose

bookmarking ladies

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

BP and krissi wishing you all the luck in the world and   you both get an extra special


----------



## estella

Good Luck blueprimrose and krissi
   

Estella xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you so much mini and estella    .

hope you have a very merry christmas.

bpxx


----------



## IceQueen

Hey BP

Good to meet you on Saturday.  I have everything crossed for you   and remaining positive for you for all the times when you are not feeling so upbeat about it.      

IQ
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you iq  that means a lot.  was really lovely to meet you too & have everything crossed for you in jan.

am still thinking about your friend's story...

bpxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Mini, Estella and BP. Am feeling much better - now just sniffly rather than full blown cold. Think i might need the   soon though as really desperate to know the outcome of this tx. Have generally felt quite positive this time, but having been unwell and with test date now getting closer am now really scarred it will be another bfn  

Hope you are ok BP,   for bfp's for us both

love, krissi  xx


----------



## langtang

Krissi - I don't know whether a cold can affect things or not, but I had an awful cold which I came down with a couple of days after ET and which lasted about a week - felt terrible and couldn't stop sneezing - the sort that convulse your whole body - but I was still lucky enough to get a positive at the end of it all, so stay positive.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

BP - thinking of you too!  Good luck

Clare


----------



## GIAToo

Bookmarking and wishing Kriss and BP lots of    

Take care everyone else  
GIA Too xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you gia too.

how are you?  did you get you blood results today?

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

BP and Krissi


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you full moon     .

how you feeling krissi?  i can feel mild af pains... grrrrrrrrr.         !

sending us both       and lots of        !

bpxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi BP - got my blood test results today.  Not great, but still hopeful.  FSH was 11.2, much better than the previous 91  .  However AMH was 2.2      BUT just have to wait to see how I respond to IVF   

Keeping everything crossed for you  
GIA too xx


----------



## bluprimrose

ah thank you.    

the best test is to see how you respond to the drugs and do in ec etc., so try not to worry too much about the bloods - but that's great re the fsh - what a difference!!!  

bpx


----------



## estella

Hey bp,

Try not to worry/think too much about af-like pains. I was convinced it was on its way even after bfp so it really means nothing!!

Good Luck ) 


Exx


----------



## starbuck

Bp - I had af pains for a week before my OTD on my BFP cycle - so fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck to both you and Krissi for your test dates.  Think there is one other on their 2ww too but can't remember who so good luck to them too. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you estella & starbuck .

af pains have sort of subsided now, but that's what normally happens with me and then they're back in full force when af is well and truly here.

am trying not to analyse every little sign, good or bad - but it's hard!

nothing i can do now but wait.  maybe i'll invent a 2ww sleeping pill - sure it would make me a million ;-).

bpxx


----------



## IceQueen

As i may not get back on here now until after Xmas, i wanted to wish BP and Krissy lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of luck for your test days.      

I really hope you are getting special little bundles of joy for christmas from santa  

Merry Christmas!
IQ
x


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you iq...

hope you and everyone has a really wonderful peaceful christmas and a 2010 full of only good things.

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing BP, Krissi and Sohocat lots of   for BFPs!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

for those on 2WW...

sending lots of love
xx


----------



## kizzi79

hi all

how r u doing sohocat and bp?

made a big mistake and did an early hpt this morning which was negative - have done this before and felt like it prepared me a bit for true otd - but not today!!! Cried the whole way to work (which is about an hour away) and have felt devastated all day. I had felt so positive at the start of this cycle, then felt ill but tried to keep my hopes up and now just feel empty! I know that the test is only accurate in 78% of pregnant ladies at this stage but know the odds are now even more stacked against me!

So just praying for a christmas miricle and to be one of those 22% who don't show up yet...

Love to all (its good to know i can talk to you all), Krissi  x


----------



## bluprimrose

oh krissi

i hope you're ok       .  in my 5 previous cycles i have only tested early once and since then i can't even do a hpt!!  i go for a blood test i'm so chicken.

don't despair - it is still very early - your otd is days away.  i know it's very hard, but try to keep away from the sticks until then     !

sending you lots of      and      your result changes.

i'm a fine one to talk though - am at the depths of negativity.  i feel absolutely zilch - except for the odd feeling in my uterus which probably means impending af.  i had a tiny bit of blood at 9dpo accompanied with a few days of very mild af pains, but have had this before even when i'm not doing a cycle!!  my (.)(.) were very sore (because of the cyclogest - it started even before et!) and now they're perfectly normal.

we need to think of a new name for 2ww hell!

krissi, you know we're here and all know what you're going through.  not long now though.  will you be with someone on otd?

lol

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi - try not to get too down you have tested vv early look at the FF girls who got BFP's on OTD. Now keep the pee sticks locked up       , think positively    and be PUPO on OTD, I never tested early as I wanted to live PUPO as long as possible

BP  for you as well 
L x


----------



## Felix42

Krissi, fingers crossed that it turns positive with another few days of snuggling in.  

BP, hope you're hanging in there!

Sohocat, have you tested today? Do hope its a BFP!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Krissi - I do hope it is simply a case that you tested too early.  Hang in there and fingers crossed for OTD   

  to all our 2WW ladies


----------



## bluprimrose

sorry to bring bad news to the thread ladies, but it's a negative for me.

krissi, hope your otd brings much better news and sohocat, not sure when you're testing, but good luck too.

have a peaceful christmas everyone and here's hoping that all our dreams come true in 2010.

bpxx


----------



## starbuck

I'm so sorry to hear this BP - I was really hoping this was the one for you.  Hope you have plenty of people around you for support.  

Krissi and Sohocat - fingers crossed for you both.

Starbuck
X


----------



## bingbong

BP I'm so sorry to hear that    

   to Krissi and Sohocat

Bingbong x


----------



## ameliacooper

BP

I'm soo sorry to hear your news.  I was really hoping for some good news from you.

Hope the next few days aren't too difficult for you   

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Bluprimrose, I'm so sorry hun.       Hope someone is with you now to give you lots of very real hugs.   

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

BP, so sorry to read your news.   
Take care of yourself. 

Lots of  to Krissi & Sohocat. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you everyone.

  

bpxx


----------



## Papillon

Bluprimrose, so sorry to hear your news.    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blueprimrose, so sorry to hear your news  .  

Take care,

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry BP.


----------



## Damelottie

All my love BP


----------



## GIAToo

BP - very sad to read your news.  Take care of yourself   
GIA Too xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you for all your support girls it really means a lot during the long 2ww

So so sorry BP - I was hoping it would be good bfp news for all 3 of us.

How are you doing sohocat?

Krissi  x


----------



## cocochanel1

BP, really sorry to hear your news. Here if you want to chat. Sending a big hug. Coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BP I'm so sorry to hear your news I really hoped this wood be the one for you as you really have been through the mill- life is so darn cruel
l xx


----------



## bluprimrose

i just wanted to pop in to say thank you so much for your messages.

i just feel so empty, so sad - and defeated.  and i'm not a defeatist and am not giving up but i just wonder why it feels like the world is against me.

i hope you've all had lovely christmases with special friends and family around you.

lol

bpxx


----------



## cocochanel1

BP     . Got your message thanks - yes would love to chat -will text. I think many of us can identify with how you feel. Life at times is not fair. Prior to treatment I don't think I ever really felt this was true, I thought that if you worked hard enough at something it would eventually come to be. Treatment doesn't work like that and it is a very hard path. Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, you will come through this and things will work out in the end. Keep faith if you can because there is no upside of losing faith. Love Coco xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rose39

BP - so sorry to read your news hunny. Sending you big hugs. This journey is so flipping hard and unfair   

Rose xx


----------



## langtang

So sorry BP.  Am thinking of you

Clare


----------



## kizzi79

Its yet another BFN I'm afraid  

Just feeling so low!

Thanks for your support these past two weeks ladies, Krissi  x


----------



## Sima

oh Krissi    I'm so sorry


----------



## bingbong

Krissi I'm sorry to hear that    

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

krissi i am so sorry hun


----------



## GIAToo

So sorry to hear that Krissi.  Sending    and take care of yourself.
GIA Too xx


----------



## Papillon

Krissi, so sorry to hear your news.    

Take care of yourself.

Papillon


----------



## Damelottie

Krissi - Such sad news. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## lulumead

bp & krissi...really sorry to hear your news.   
sending lots of   for 2010 being the year.
xxx


----------



## Teela

So sorry to read the BFN's bp and Krissi   

Teela
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, so sorry it was a bfn for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

krissi i'm so so sorry and am sending you cyber hugs.  what a horrid journey this can be.

thank you everyone too for your continued support.

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

BP and Krissi so so sorry to hear your news    be kind to yourself and      for a BFP in 2010    

Love FM xxxxxxx


----------



## estella

BP and Krissi, I am so saddened so hear your news, hope you are both holding up well, 
I was really really hoping for bfps for you both and my heart goes out to you.

    

It will happen for you in 2010!


Estella xxxx


----------



## wizard

BP I am so sorry; I know how determined you but it is such a devastating knockback to get another BFN and so painfully unfair.   

Krissi, so sorry for you too.  I hope moving on to medicated makes the difference for you and that you can get started as soon as possible.

Wizard x


----------



## aweeze

BP and Krissi - really sorry to hear that you both got BFN's this time. I hope that 2010 will bring you your dreams. 

Lou
X


----------



## acrazywench

BP and Krissi I'm so sorry to read your news.   Take lots of care of yourselves. 

xxx


----------



## IceQueen

Oh BP, i am so so sorry to hear the news.  I really had everything crossed for you this time round.  I can only imagine how you are feeling.  Lots and lots of hugs    .  

Krissi, also sorry to hear your news. lots of hugs too  

I think 2010 is going to be our year for lots of BFPs for all of us girls  

Lots of love
IQx


----------



## IceQueen

Well as of tomorrow i'm going to be back on the 2WW.
Am i going to be the only one on my lonesome?  

Fingers crossed and really really hope that the 30th January brings a BFP    

IQ
x


----------



## Rose39

Good Luck IceQueen!   

Rose xx


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck Ice Queen!!! Here's some     for you.
Sorry that you appear to be on your own amongst the singlies, but I'll be thinking of you!  
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

Good luck Ice Queen    for that bfp  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Ice Queen. Just think if you're the only 2ww, you will have all our combined  concentrated on your success!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

IQ, hoping for a great start to 2010 for you!          

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Fingers crossed Ice Queen  - hope you start a run of BFPs for 2010.     
Annaleah xx


----------



## Teela

Good luck IQ will  be sending you lots of   

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IQ really hope that this cycle will bring you a positive result
L x


----------



## starbuck

Great to see some activity on this thread again.  IQ good luck for your 2ww and hope you get some company soon. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good luck IceQueen    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## IceQueen

Thank you ladies, fingers crossed.
i'm on my back with legs in the air, not for the sexual reasons though   

IQ
x


----------



## lulumead

hurrah the 2WW is back in action....loads of luck Icequeen
xxxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck icequeen xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Good luck IQ, everything is crossed for you, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you x


----------



## kizzi79

HI IQ
Hope the 2ww flies with a wonderful BFP for you
Krissi  x


----------



## Jammy J

How you doing IQ, hope the 2ww is going well for you and is passing quickly? JAH


----------



## IceQueen

Hi All

And thank you everyone for the best wishes.
I'm still twiddling my thumbs waiting for dee day.  
Fortunately have been kept quite busy with the house move, or rather the lack of it, with dramas around mortgages etc.  
Trying to not think about it all, but easier said than done. 

Here's hoping it's all good   

IQ
x


----------



## acrazywench

IQ, you certainly know how to keep your mind busy during a 2ww  I think my brain would turn to  marshmallow if I asked it to even think about mortgages (let alone any associated dramas!) on top of the 2ww - I don't multi-task well  I think you deserve a relaxing evening and an indulgent weekend 

Keeping everything crossed for you  .

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

All the best IQ - nice to see the 2WW board has been revived  

Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

I have been thinking about you IQ, pleased to hear that you are keeping busy    

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Been thinking about you too IQ   I really hope    you will be our first of many BFP   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

IQ, hope you're hanging in there?   for a lovely BFP to start 2010 with!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

especially for you IQ
xxx


----------



## Mifi

IQ hang on in there hunny        

sending lots of baby dust                             

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluprimrose

loads of  

                                      ^fairydust

to you iq.  and to us all in 2010!    

lol

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IQ wishing you luck
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hey IQ - you're manning the 2ww single-handedly!  Lead us into 2010 with some great news won't you?

Good luck, stay chilled and try and enjoy being PUPO!!



RLxxxxx


----------



## Violet66

Richmondlass I can't believe you're nearly 32 weeks. wow that's gone quickly - not for you maybe (!)


----------



## IceQueen

Thank you all, although i have to say things are not looking good. 
Have been getting a bit of discharge (sorry to be graphic), and so i decided to test today, which i know you shouldn't but it did come up negative, so i think it's a big BFN  

IQ
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IQ isn't your OTD 30/1/10 if so you are way way too soon for it to mean anything!!  Really hope that the discharge is something to do with implantation?
L x


----------



## bingbong

IQ, hopefully the discharge is implantation and as JJ said it's waaaaay too early to test. I really      that this is the one for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## IceQueen

You're right it is the 30th, so i need to remain positive and just be patient.    

IQ
x


----------



## Felix42

IQ, fingers crossed that the 30th sees a very different result. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

IQ you naughty girl!  Testing this early is irrelevant. Don't forget CEM tested negative the day before her OTD and she's three months gone now!

Step well away from any more testing gear, eat some chocolate, watch some telly and chill.          
RLxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

IQ -                           

As the others have said, it is way too early - do your best to relax, I know it's hard  

And here's some     

GIA Too xx


----------



## sweet1

good to see the PSP are out in force (pee stick police)        

good luck IQ, I hope OTD shows a different result.


----------



## Lou-Ann

IQ      Step away from the peesticks.   that the discharge is implantation and that your OTD brings positive result  
   
Lou-Ann x


----------



## IceQueen

I have been reprimanded and pee sticks have been put away  
Thank you all, i'm feeling a bit better today about it all, and waiting for the 30th.
And as RL says i will eat chocolate instead..............shame you can't drink a large glass / bottle of wine on these occasions  

IQ
x


----------



## RichmondLass

tiny glass of cava or champers is ok - after all it's mostly bubbles  

Who's next to join the 2ww?? Bingbong?  Giat??

RLxxx


----------



## bingbong

I'm next RL!!  

IQ how are you doing? Have you tested again or are you waiting until tomorrow? I really hope that you get a good result   

As for me I can't believe that I now belong on this thread. How exciting is that?!   Marek said to test in 14 days, but is today day one or is tomorrow day 1? If today is day 1 then I test on 11th Feb, which is a thurday. If I can I will wait until the Friday as then I won't have to go into work straight after. However, chances are that af will be here by then so... Anyone know when the trigger shot is out my system? 

woohooo, I can't stop smiling  

I am looking forward to some more company on here!
bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

Excellent news BB.  Lets hope the 2ww flies by and it's first time lucky.  Tomorrow is day 1 - can't remember how long trigger takes to go though - I never tested this (I also think it's different for everyone). 

IQ good luck with your testing. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, good luck for your 2ww, hope that it flies by and you get a 1st time lucky BFP    

IQ, how are you doing?? Good luck for testing 

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

wow bb!  congratulations on being pupo!  wishing you an easy 2ww with a wonderful result at the end.

am not sure how it works with iui but my friend who had it on a wednesday tested 3 fridays later if that helps! (she gave birth to a little boy yesterday!!)

iq - wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.

bpxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi BP - was that your friend who was at the meet in Bicester with you? x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello jah1234 - how are you?  hope all is going well for you.

yes, it's my friend who was at bicester with me.  her little man arrived yesterday - she's still in hospital as she had to have a c-section & i'm going to visit tomorrow!

bpxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi BP, Im good thanks, hopefully starting treatment very soon, apt on monday, 3rd time lucky as has been cancelled twice!! Not sure if that is a hidden message and someone is trying to tell me something..hey ho!
How are you, hope you are ok.
So pleased for your friend, say hi, hope everything went well and baby is doing good, I bet she is thrilled, what has she called him? Seems like the time has flown since we were in Bicester having lunch, doesnt seem possible.
Take care JAH x


----------



## indekiwi

IQ, wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow....   

BigBog, congrats on being PUPO!!      

A-MX


----------



## Felix42

BB, fantastic to see you here.   

IQ, how are you doing hun? Hanging in there?   for a lovely BFP! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Inde don't start that again     It is wonderful to be here. I realised something on the plane home though, I've not read a single thing or given any thought to the 2ww. I think that part of me didn't believe that I'd be here. So I better go and have a read, not impressed when I realised that I can't eat sushi which is my favourite lunch but hey, it will be well worth it! 

IQ I am thinking of you and send you    for tomorrow  

bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

IQ loads of luck for tomorrow     

Bingbong welcome to the madness that is 2WW          Hoping you bring us a first time lucky!

   
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IQ I hope that the pee sticks tomorrow bring you good news
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello jah

no name yet - junior for now!!

she is a very happy girl...  will let you know how they are after i've visited.

love to everyone

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bp- how are you doing ? what are your next steps?  I hope that meeting your friends baby is ok- it can be so hard
L x


----------



## loubi

Bingbong - congrats on being PUPO!!! I hope you can enjoy the next 2 weeks, and not stress about envery twinge - daft thing to say as I no I totally freaked at everything!!!!

Wishing you a BFP


----------



## bingbong

I'm not sure that it isn't possible to stress about every twinge Loubi!!! I hardly slept last night because I didn't want to lie on my front and squish things, didn't want to lie on my side because then the sperm would find it hard to swim uphill to the other side, and I hate sleeping on my back  

I am SO bloated today, way more than I have been before, struggled to get my clothes on. I also feel quite crampy, ok a lot crampy. But I do have IBS and can't take any meds for it now (unless anyone knows of anything that you can take?) so maybe thats not helping on the cramp front. Trying not to worry, it's only day one after all!  

 bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

just want to ask some advice from you lovely ladies.

I've been invited to a dinner party the night after testing and I'm not sure whether to accept or not. I'm worried that if I get a bfn I won't want to be around people and won't be able to tell them why I'm not very happy. And if I get a bfp then how would I be able to keep that to myself?! 

I know that we are all different but as this is my first 2ww I have no idea how I'll be, so would be good to hear from those thst have. Thinking that maybe I'm best getting on with it.

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## upsydaisy

ooo BB that's a bit tricky . Like you said everyone is so different.  I've had one BFN and one BFP.  
The BFN felt like the end of the world for a couple of hours.  I got home from work slid down the wall in the hall and sat sobbing with my coat on  much to the bemusement of my cat  .  By the next day it was pretty much onwards and upwards, still felt very glum but was already frantically trying to predict dates etc for the next go.  
The day of my BFP I went on eurostar to France with some colleagues to improve our teaching of French.  My brain felt like it was going to explode with combined joy and terror  !! Needless to say not much French was acquired and I told the friend I was sharing a room with on the first night, just had to tell someone.
Make of all that what you will  
    it's a BFP for you.
Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB why don't you accept, and if you do get diasterous news don't go - I know that i couldn't go out and socialise with people who didn't know for days, and couldn't go out, I got on a plane and flew to Ireland that day on 2 BFN's and jsut sat in my friend house talking to her - so if you didn't feel up to going out you could always decline saying that you weren't feeling well- and the uncontrollable tears,throbbing headache, puffy eyes and face etc will all be there and true after a BFN.

If you do get a  then go and think of it as your secret! you'll be so happy but maybe cautious (and be eating/drinking like a mum to be)


----------



## bingbong

Thanks so much Upsy and JJ   really helpful. I think that I will say yes and then bale out if needed, which hopefully won't happen. I just don't like saying yes and then not going, especially as he buys really expensive organic steak for everyone (which reminds me, is it ok to eat a huge chunk of red meat?). 

Upsy can totally understand you telling someone! I can only imagine how hard it must be not to tell but will hopefully get to try it out. 

Thanks again
bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB i am sure he can freeze the steak if need be!!!! I can't help you about the red meat eating I would have thought it was fine if cooked, maybe ask on the mW thread.


----------



## IceQueen

Hi Girls

Well sadly it was BFN for me, but thank you all for all your warm wishes.  Sorry i hadn't been on here to update, i was little busy over the weekend with helping my friend set up for her mother's birthday party, and then attending the party and having far too much to drink, and falling down the stairs upon leaving    Need less to say yesterday i spent feeling like absolute pooh and couldn't change from my PJs or move from the sofa staring gormlessly into space  
Think i will stick to not drinking.  

Good luck Bing Bong, the baton has now been passed to you to bring the first BFP for the year      

IQ
x


----------



## indekiwi

IceQueen, I hope you're okay (both emotionally post BFN and physically following the stairs incident) and that there are friends and / or family around to give you a hug if you need one (or ten).   

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

IQ I'm so sorry that it wasn't your month   I really was hoping that it would be. Wish that there was more that I could say.  

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

IQ, I'm really sorry that it was a bfn for you  

It's been a long time coming, but I am now on my first 2ww , let the madness begin !! OTD is 15/02

Bingbong, hope you're doing okay  . Get the bfp baton ready  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

YAY!!! So pleased for you Lou-Ann and pleased that you have good swimmers. I hope that you find the 2ww ok and I have that baton waiting    

I hate the 2ww already, I'm really not a very patient person sometimes   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

IQ I'm sorry    Hope any injuries from the stair incident are short lived, poor you! 

Lou-Ann already said it hun but so so pleased to see you here    Wshing you all the very best for a stress-free (   ) 2WW!!!  And of course a lovely BFP in a couple of weeks  

It's getting exciting round here


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Bingbong and Jovi .

Bingbong, you may need to get used to waiting, hopefully you've got a 40wk wait ahead of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

IQ -here's a big   and hope you didn't get too injured on your fall. I fell over and didn't even have the excuse that I'd been drinking  Take care

Lou-ann - woo hoo!! Congratulations on being PUPO.  

I got 2 eggs today so hoping that I will be joining this thread officially soon     
GIA Too xx


----------



## sweet1

Very sorry to hear about your BFN IQ.

Fingers crossed for a BFP from BingBong or Lou Ann - silly me - I mean 2 BFP's of course!

I hope it will be third time lucky for you IQ.

edit - whoopes double post  - make that 3 BFP's (with GIA2)


----------



## Damelottie

IQ -   . I'm so very sorry to read about your BFN. Look after yourself - its always so hard xx


----------



## starbuck

IQ - really sorry to hear of your BFN - take care of yourself and try not to have anymore accidents. 

Lou-Ann and BB - good luck.

GIA2 - fingers crossed for ET.

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

IQ - sorry not the lucky month, hope you are ok after your fall.

welcome to the 2WW lou-ann, sending you    

BB, hope you are doing ok! I am also not very patient....I always wish you could just have a little camera to look inside and see what's going on  

GIA2: look forward to seeing you on here soon....

Hopefully we are about to see a run of BFP's for 2010     
xx


----------



## Mifi

IQ so sorry to hear of your BFN     

Lou-Anne & Bingbong congrats on being PUPO and lots of         for BFP for you both.

I should be here with you on Thurs all being well   

Lov FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

IQ - sorry about your bfn   

BngBong, Lou-Ann and any one else on 2ww - lots of     for a bfp.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

So sorry to hear your news IQ - take care  

How are you BingBong and Lou Ann?

Well will be joining you tomorrow girls      

Hope it won't be long till you join us too GIA2 and FM

Love, Krissi  xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Well its official, as of 3.30 the 2ww madness has begun!   this is the one.

Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, congratulations and welcome to the 2ww . For some reason I thought you were joining us tomorrow  . I hope that it flies by for you and you get your bfp!!   

Bingbong, how are you doing today?? 

I have nothing to report! I am still quite sane, although am beginning to wonder if there is anything going on in there  

GIA2 and FM, hope all goes well for you both and I see you both here tomorrow!!   

Love,   and   to all

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Krissi welcome to the madness   I hope that this is the one for you (and me, and Lou-Ann, and Teela, and FM, and GIA2 and everyone else!).

Lou-Ann I'm pleased that you still have your sanity. I had my least obsessive day today which is a relief, but I also think that nothing is going on in there and think that it hasn't worked   I know that it's too early to tell really, but still... I keep hoping that I will have a few spots of blood to suggest implantation has happened but nothing so far.  

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, just remember that not all women get an implantation bleed, so don't think its all over if you don't have one 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Krissi


----------



## lulumead

good luck krissi  
xx


----------



## some1

IQ - so sorry to read you had a BFN  

Bingbong and Krissi - loads of luck for your 2ww

Lou-Ann - so thrilled that you are finally posting on this board hun, keeping my fingers crossed you get a first time lucky BFP!

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Do you remember the 1985 Live Aid concert when Annie Lennox ran on to the stage screaming "IS IT MY TUUUUUURRRRN?"? (some of you might be too young   )  That's what I feel like doing right now about joining this list!!!!      Had ET at 10am - one 4 cell embie (bit slow for day three, but Mum says that must mean it's a boy that takes after my Dad!!!  ), but it is a good embie apparently, so fingers crossed    

Krissi - congratulations on getting this far!! Loads of luck    

Bingbong & Lou-Ann - how you doing today?     

Hope I haven't missed anyone - THANKS for all the lovely good luck messages  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Damelottie

GoingItAloneToo said:


> Do you remember the 1985 Live Aid concert when Annie Lennox ran on to the stage screaming "IS IT MY TUUUUUURRRRN?"? (some of you might be too young  ) That's what I feel like doing right now about joining this list!!!!


   . I remember 

Have got  for you. How lovely that you've made it over here. Here's  you're one of our first time successes  

Love

LL xxxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Welcome to the madness GIA Too   Praying its first time lucky for you.

Love Krissi  x


----------



## wizard

Good luck everyone  .

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIA2, congratulations on being PUPO  . Have everything crossed for you  

The madness has started to kick in for me today. After convincing myself that it wasn't going to work this time, I had some (TMI coming up) pinkish cm on toilet paper (after all 3 past visits to the loo). I am assuming that it isn't from the procedure itself as I had brownish cm the day after. However, I am only 3 dpiui, so surely it is too early for an implantation bleed ?? Have googled (as you do ) and the earliest I can find that implantation bleed occurs is usually 5 days post fertilisation . So I am still non the wiser!!

Hope everyone else is managing to stay sane   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 welcome to the madness      good to see you here  

FM are you joining us today too?

Lou-Ann I hope that you have a super advanced embie that has snuggled in    I have no idea what else it could be. 

I thought that I was doing ok. This morning I was thinking how I've had no thoughts about testing early and how good that was and so on. But I just got home from work and ordered some ultra early pg tests   apparently you can test from about 6 days post fertilisation, I just need to work out when that might have happened   I also had some sharp pains when walking to the train station this morning, but I think that it was too high to be anythign and was a on my left side. I did wonder if maybe I was ovulating very late, but figured that the trigger shot would mean that wasn't the case. So as you can see I am going    anyone know the earliest that I can test? 

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I can officially join you now    my OTD is the 18 Feb     I dont think it has really sunk in yet   feels a bit wierd  

Lots of            to all 2WWers 

Wow its busy on here  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

Welcome FM, I really hope that this is the one for you   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, welcome to the madness  . Hope your 2ww flies by and you get your bfp  

Thanks BB, would love that to be the case, but highly unlikely me thinks 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

BB - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS


----------



## blueytoo

BB - usual test date for IUI is 16 days past the date of the IUI. The earliest you might get a BFP would be 10dpo. So to work that out for an IUI, if you had the IUI on your cycle day 12 then cycle day 14 would be the ovulation date, so 10dpo for an IUI cycle is 12dpIUI. However, this wouldn't be particularly accurate as that is early for a pee stick. If you went for a beta HcG test at the GP though, you would have an answer. If you had IUI on a cycle day that wasn't 12, then just calculate when your cycle day 14 was and add 10 days.

Lou-Ann - way too early for implantation. At 3dpIUI you are only 1dpo. It takes 5 days for an embryo to become a blastocyst once it has fertilised, and then several more days to implant after that. At best if your egg did fertilise you would only be at the 2 cell stage right now. It sounds like the discharge you had is just something dislodged during the proceedure and has worked it's way out. It's common so nothing to worry about it.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

BB step away from the pee-sticks!  Don't do it to yourself.  Keep them well out of the way until OTD if you can     

      

FM glad to see you here, hoping it's your last visit for a while for all the right reasons, you so deserve it     

GIA too welcome to the madness!  

Lou-Ann   you know I've got everything crossed for you    

I'm really looking forward to you ladies giving us some good news
   
Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## southern_angel

Hello ladies,

Can I join you please? I post mostly on the lesbian and gay board but have been lurking here and would really like to get to know some other single mums to be... 

I'm currently just over halfway (8DPO) through my second 2WW. Last time I was obsessing over every twinge by now, but this time there has been less to notice (or possibly I've just had less time to notice as I've been really busy at work!). 

Fingers crossed and   for lots of BFPs! 

Angel


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Angel


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Angel, nice to meet you  

Lots of luck for your 2WW     

Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Welcome Angel and good luck   

Ok, ok. I didn't mean testing today, but just earlier next week. The thing is having to test and go to work, not sure that's a good idea.  

Feisty the clinic told me to test 'in 14 days'.

I was wondering about the Beta HcG blood tests and where to get them and how much. Not sure that I would get them but good to have the option. Assuming that I got a bfp of course.

bingbong x


----------



## IceQueen

Hello  All

Sorry i have been a bit way laid with my house move, so not been on here for a bit.  

Thank you all for all your kind wishes.  I'm good, and the knee is nicely (badly) bruised............. teach me to have the one last glass of wine  

So much has been happening on here!!

Good luck to Bing Bong, GIATOO, Krissi, FullMoon and Angel.  Wishing you all lots and lots and lots of luck             
Want to see lots of BFPs ladies 

And BingBong keep clear of the Pee Sticks, try and be patient    

IQ
xx


----------



## Damelottie

BB - We are the official PEESTICK bullies    . My PCT wouldn't do the blood test when I got my BFP - just the 12 weeks scan. I had it done at the local private hospital and I thinkit was about £60. It IS tricky testing when you have to go to work afterwards. I once delayed by a day until it was the weekend, another time I think I booked a leave day. 

Icequeen - OUCH!


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you for the welcome 

My BBT has gone up today, I'm trying not to get too obsessive about whether this is the start of a third temp phase (which would be good news). Need to wait and see if it stays up I guess...

Last time I had spotting on 9DOP which I thought was implantation (I think it worked but wasn't viable/didn't stick last time - I had a very strange and late AF) so expect to be knicker-checking all day today!!!

Like *BingBong* I'm wondering how early I can text - my chart says top wait until Friday (another week  ) but I have Thursday off so might test then (assuming I can hold off until then!).

Angel


----------



## blueytoo

BB - your GP might do it for you but unlikely as you have no history of previous tx or miscarriages or anything like that. My GP does mine, other than that you can pay to have it done at a private clinic, some of the IVF clinics won't do it if you are not their patients, but some will. Cost is around the £60 ish mark in London but you could possibly find it cheaper. Worth asking your GP anyway. Or if you have an EPU ring and ask them. 

Angel - similar timeline for you as for BB. 14dpo would be around the usual time for testing but your chart is probably saying 16dpo just because some people do get a negative on 14dpo but positive on 16dpo due to late implantation or other reasons. Some people get an positive as early as 10dpo so you could test then but be prepared to not take the result as written in stone.

Sorry I didn't see your introduction post, there are a few other lesbian singlies on here, myself and two others that I know of. I used to post on the Gay & Lesbian board as well but don't much anymore.

Good luck angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel, welcome to the 2ww madness. Hope the next 6 days fly by and you get your bfp  

Feisty, I had my IUI the day following a LH surge, so theoretically I should have ovulated on that day too, which would make me 3dpiui/dpo (well 4 today ). I thought that it was too early for implantation. My clinic has also said to test after 14 days.

Sending   and   to all the lovely ladies on the 2ww, hope you are all okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Lou-Ann, in your case, 14 days sounds right with your timings and LH surge etc IUI implantation can take a little  longer which is why clinics sometimes say 16 days - the LWC did with all 3 of my cycles, in fact I think the first one they said 18 days! Also plenty of people get a BFN of day 14 but a positive on day 16, that happened to someone on one of the singlies threads recently.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Feisty, oh my god, 18 days  that's nearly 3 weeks and must have been pure torture!! 2wks is more than long enough in my opinion  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Lou-Ann said:


> Feisty, oh my god, 18 days  that's nearly 3 weeks and must have been pure torture!! 2wks is more than long enough in my opinion
> 
> Lou-Ann x


I much prefer what the American clinics do and send you for a blood test fairly early on! Yes that 18 days torture! I can't believe it was 13 years ago and I've since had 8 more 2ww's!

Nowadays I have to test from very early on because of my immune issues and history which is both a bad and a good thing, because it means I see a lot of negative sticks!


----------



## bingbong

I just need to be told that something is ok please! I have a really bad headache and I think that it's going to turn into a migraine. I have done all that I can think of, drunk heaps of water and had something to eat in case my blood sugar was low, tried to rest etc but it's still here and getting worse. I know that paracetamol is meant to be ok in pg but I really don't want to take any. What do you think? Should I just suffer or should I take some?   I'm so annoyed and really want to watch the start of Lost but if this carries on I'll be trying to saw my head off instead. 

I hope that my dear buddies on the 2ww are doing ok and not going too  

sorry for the me post  
bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong,   for you hun. Sorry I can't advise on what to do regards taking meds, but I was told by the nurse after I had had my IUI that if I had any cramps I could take paracetamol.  

I've not had too bad a day today, thankfully  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong - I think that the distress the pain will cause you is worse than taking a paracetamol or two.  

I would take the pills as you sound in a lot of pain. I took some when I was pregnant with DS. Have you tried eating carbs as well as that can really help getting rid of headaches/migraines. I also eat pasta and toast (not together) when I get one.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mifi

BingBong sorry you are feeling poorly    I can asure you that taking Paracetamol is absolutely fine. After my first IVF I spend the whole of my 2WW in hospital on paracetamol every 4 hours and also at times morphine and antisickness meds   the consultant looking after me asured me it was safe. I know I had a m/c but it was a long time after and it wasnt related. It will be more stressful for your body having the pain than taking a couple of paracetamol    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

thanks guys. I lay in a dark room and some paracetamol and am feeling better. Going to try and watch the first part of Lost and get an early night ready for tomorrows meet. It's crazy, I know that paracetamol is fine, but I just needed someone else to tell me that!

Pleased to hear that  lou-ann, you aren't going too mental today. Hope you are ok fm.

Bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Hi Angel welcome to the boards.

Sorry you have not been feeling so hot BB  

Hi to everyone else on 2WW, with this amount fingers crossed for bumper run of BFB's  

AFM - I am officially on 2WW with 2 embies on board, OTD 19th Feb 

Teela
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Congrats on being PUPO Teela   and welcome to the 2WW madness


----------



## southern_angel

Hope you're feeling better today *Bingbong*?

10DPO now and I'm feeling slightly more (cautiously) optimistic. BBT does appear to be rising again, if it's still up tomorrow then that would suggest a second thermal shift which is very exciting! I'm bloated enough that the two friends I've seen who know have both commented. Some pinkish stain to CM although no actual spotting (which I had 9DPO last time). Very very tired for the last couple of days too.

Am starting to feel very tempted to test early, the tests I have (First Response, Clearblue and some early pregnancy tests that I bought online) all say you can test from 10DPO although I know that a false neg is more likely even if I am preg. Went to the loo as soon as I got up this morning so that I couldn't test today. Wondering about testing tomorrow as I'm seeing my mum for lunch. Otherwise will make myself wait until Thursday (have busy days at work Mon-Weds and I don't want to go in and teach straight after testing, whatever the result).

How is everyone else holding up? I definitely find the weekends hard to cope with in terms of 2WW madness - too much time to think about it!

Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, congratulations on being PUPO. Welcome to the madness!! Hope your 2ww flies by and you get your bfp  

Bingbong, how are you today?? Hope your headache has gone and you are feeling better   

Angelmine, hope that your BBT remains high  . I think 10dpo is a little too early to test   

I am doing okay after my slight insanity bout on Thursday! We'll see what today brings  

Hope all our other 2ww ladies are doing okay   

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Lou-Ann, 

I know you're right and 10DPO is too early to test, I'll try and wait! 

I hope your calmness today continues...

Angel


----------



## kizzi79

Hi BingBong, AngelMine, Lou Ann, GIA Too, FM and Teela - hope I didn't miss anyone - hope you are all doing ok.

Welcome to the madness Teela - hoping this is the one for you!  

Are you feeling better Bing Bong   - its so worrying when you get sick in the 2ww, i was really stressed last time as i got an awful cough but lots of ff people reassured me they had still got bfp's despite being really unwell in their 2ww.

Not really sure how I am feeling, sometimes feeling really hopeful (such as gazing at baby clothes whilst shopping this morning) at other times really negative, like it will never happen!    I would really like to know what's going on in there now (and am only 3 dpo   )!!

Hoping for lots of   for us all

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thought you might all enjoy this too:






No wonder the 2ww feels so long - its 20,160 minutes !!!!! 

Krissi x

/links


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I had a bout of insanity on 3dpo too . Wouldn't it be great if we could have a little peek to see what is going on in there!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Gosh so many of you!  How exciting!  Step away from the pee-sticks!!!  It's not worth it ladies.

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

It IS very exciting on here


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

thankfully I woke up with no headache   thanks for asking   was really not nice.

Krissi I also think that day three was the most   one! Hopefully it will get easier   I know what you mean about feeling positive and then negative, I am up and down like a yoyo thinking its worked and then it hasn't. 

Angel sounds like things are looking good but stay away from the pee sticks    

Lou-Ann sounds like you are doing good on your 2ww  

I'm a bit worried, while I was out today the kitchen floor was being varnished. Not allowed to walk on it for hours so the door's shut but the house stinks of it and I'm sure that's not good   I have shut the door of the room I'm in and my bedroom so hopefully it will be out the worst of it but it's still a worry. 

    to everyone

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you're feeling better BB xxx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks LL


----------



## Fraggles

BB

How are you? Just dropped in to read up how you are - I'm not really a stalker 

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Hi Fraggles, don't worry I don't think that you are stalking   it's nice that you care. I'm doing ok, not going too mental, just want these two weeks to be over really   Hope that you are doing ok.  

 everyone else, hope all are doing ok

bingbong x


----------



## southern_angel

11DPO. 

BBT still up and my chart now indicates a clear 'triphasic' temp pattern (I've never had that before) - after I saw that I got a bit over-excited and POAS this morning (I know, bad idea - too early  ). Negative  

Bah :-( Tell me it's still too early to be accurate? 

Angel


----------



## Damelottie

Still too early to be accurate angelmine


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks LadyLottie!

Wish I hadn't tested   

Have been trying to reassure myself by looking at charts on fertilityfriend - loads have negative results then positive ones...  

So keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, step away from the peesticks it's still too early to test  !!

BB, how are you today? Glad that your headache went yesterday  . Do I need to send the    round to yours too??

Another okay day for me - so far. Would still like to know one way or the other  

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann I am so impressed, you are doing so well  

Unfortunately I need the     as well as Angelmine   I really haven't had a good day, felt very low and deflated. So this afternoon I decided to do one of my ultra early tests, I know its crazy considering implantation might not of even happened yet but I had to do something. So I drank little and waited four hours and then pee'd into a pot and it was nice and concentrated (sorry, tmi). Of course it was a bfn but strangely I feel better for having done it. 

I am thinking about what next. I was going to try and go straight out again next month for another IUI, assuming I can find a dog sitter. But I don't know now. This feels like a lot of torture for low odds. I have enough saved for one cycle of IVF (hopefully, depending on drug costs) and I was going to wait until I had done at least one more IUI before using that but now I'm wondering whether to just go straight for the IVF. What do you all think? I'm sorry, I know that I'm being a moaning grump who needs a bit of gratitude   I can't believe that I'm almost looking forward to work tomorrow   

Help! I think that I've totally lost the plot   
bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Hi ladies

No point in me telling u to stop with the testing as Im sure we have all been there 
I did the same on my first IUI but then went the other way and thought if AF don't
show on expected day [I'm pretty regular] I would test, never got that far!!
I am on my last option now as like you BB I don't have the money for another IVF, told myself
3 IUI's and one IVF. I have got 5 should this attempt be unsuccessful 
I'm really stressed and over sensitive at the moment [just kicked the boiler as broken again!! 
and over reacting to everything - I'm hoping its the hormones 

Stay positive all
Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww BB , step away from the peesticks   , it's too early    

Hopefully you won't need to have another cycle of tx  , besides you need to pass that bfp baton onto me   

Please don't apologise, that's what we're all here for. Its a hard decision to make moving onto IVF. I know that I am not ready to go down that route yet. I had good blood results and have age on my side, so would like to try the less invasive route a few times before moving on. However, everyone is different and if you feel that it would be better for you then go for it. It may be worth asking some of the others that have moved onto IVF already.

I hope that you manage to regain a little sanity tomorrow at work  . Think I prefer to be at home as I don't have to pretend that I am not thinking about the 2ww 

Teela,   for you too, hopefully it is the hormones and you will only need to go back for your frosties for siblings 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jammy J

HI all,

I can totally understand where you are coming from BB although I think you should keep the positive thoughts up at the mo, as everyone else has said even though you got a negative result today it sounds like it is way to early to test and anything can happen yet,  so please try not to dismiss this go just yet, I know that is easier said than done though.    

What did Reprofit recommend when you were there, did you discuss your next steps if it didnt work this time? Do you know how much Reprofit charge for IVF? 

I am still weighing up pro's and con's of one medicated IUI or going straight to IVF, its a real hard decision to make, seems like spending such a large amount of money at one round of IVF is such a big gamble, hopefully Ill make up my mind this week!! 
Maybe ill just get valentines day out of the way, just in case the milk tray man turns up on my doorstep with lots of healthy sperm and the biggest bunch of flowers !!   (positive thoughts eh)

Good luck to all the other 2 ww ladies at the mo.

JAH x


----------



## kizzi79

I have to say after 3 IUIs i have never made it to OTD before testing (sorry   )... I always start out with good intentions, but curiosity / insantity always get the better of me!

I have been to my friend's daughter's christening today - so have been trying to dodge wine, soft cheesey things, etc without being obvious    - not easy!

I'm back at work tomorrow so maybe I will have some distractions to stop me obcessing over 2ww (at least for a few minutes of my day   ).

Hope you are all doing ok, Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Tis odd but I always had to be forced to test on OTD and not wait longer  . I used to love the idea of being PUPO and never wanted the bubble to burst   . The morning I got my BFP I had friends texting in total exasperation because I wouldn't get out of bed and do the test


----------



## bingbong

LL    that's so funny.

Thanks Lou-Ann, Jah, Krissi and Teela. I am, thankfully, feeling heaps better! I think that I needed to do that test, not sure why but I obviously did because I felt a little better straight after. 

Still keen to hear peoples thoughts on IUI or IVF, although feeling a little more positive than I was that maybe I won't need to make that decision  

   for us all

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am another like LL PUPO as long as possible, I never went over OTD but always waited until!!
Wishing you all loads of luck 
L x


----------



## GIAToo

BB - only you can decide what to do, but if I were your age I would definitely pursue a few IUI's first. I only went straight for IVF because of my age and my FSH levels (which would indicate I had gone through the menopause and come out the other side!) Try to stay positive 

Here's some    for Teela, Lou-Ann, Angelmine, FM and Krissi and a few    for good measure.

AFM - I'm with LL, I want to be pupo for as long as possible  - I haven't even bought any tests and don't *plan*  to until the day before OTD. I've had mild AF pains today, so hoping that is a good sign and that I'm not just imagining it! 

Take care everyone -  to the other ladies - thanks for your ongoing support 

GIA Tooxx


----------



## lulumead

hi BB,

having done 3 iui's that didn't work, then a tube test which was inconclusive I moved to mild-ish IVF, 3 goes didn't work (1st was chemical BFP) - I am now switching back to IUI's mainly because my tubes have been tested again and are open, all my hormone levels are good, and I figure its just a matter of time and holding my nerve (with any luck!)....so doing IUI's gives me more attempts as I can do 3 of those for one round of IVF equivalent moneywise.
Not sure if that helps!
xx


----------



## sweet1

I know what you mean BB, I have been depressing myself today with reading IUI success rates, which were lower than I had realised (for some reason I had thought they were around 20 per cent).

I'm also getting a bit nervous about taking Clomid, as I don't want it messing up my insides.....I have no idea if I have any fertility issues - could Clomid create problems where there aren't any yet?

I guess as it is so cheap out at Reprofit we might as well give 2 or 3 IUI's a try, but my age is making me nervous as well - at 35 I think my eggs might be ok at the mo but might not be in a few years....

It's so difficult isn't it? If onlt we could win the lottery...I'd be straight on a plane to SIRM......in first class of course.


----------



## Mifi

Angelmine step away from the pee sticks     far too early hun  

I have had a BFN on OTD using the first pee of the day and then had a blood test at lunchtime and a BFP!!

I have also had a BFN 2 days before OTD and then a BFP a day before OTD so I pretty much take it that at the earliest so it is a waste of money to test any earlier than the day before   

I have had a very busy weekend   done lots of housework and even a bit of lifting boxes which had to be done   usually I rest up for 2WW but this time I decided just to carry on as normal. I wouldn't do that with IVF but with IUI I think its different. I just keep thinking about so many women who are pg and they dont even know it until way past the 6 week period and they carry on as normal so I decided to get on with things as normal in the hope the 2WW madness is less   wel thats my theory    if you ask me tomorrow I will probably be full of  regret    

Lots of       to all 2WWers 

Teela congrats on being PUPO hun  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks all for the support, this is a great board   

11DPO today and BBT down slightly (still clearly above coverline but not as high as last 3). Feeling sick on and off but that may just be anxiety. My boobs are tender too, although that could be PMS starting now... Still a bit   obviously!

Have put peesticks away, not going to test until Thurdsday (14DPO, and I have the day off work then). If it hasn't worked then I'd expect AF on Thursday evening.  

At least I have a very busy few days ahead - won't have much time to think about it!

Good luck to all,  

Angel


----------



## GIAToo

Had my first bad night last night - couldn't sleep thinking it hasn't worked and I had imagined the mild AF pains that day and then I had bad dreams when I did sleep.

Got to stay positive I know, but feels hard today.  I was told the 2nd week was worse  

   to everyone
xx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2    sorry that you had a hard night. There is no doubt about that the 2ww is truely horrible. You will get through it  

Angel pleased to hear that you are doing ok  

FM I hope that you are ok today and not full of regret. I've found it hard to know where to draw the line about what to do or not to do. 

Lou-Ann, Teela, Krissi, hope that you are all doing ok today  

I'm feeling quite good really, definately a not too   day so far today. I am still waking up at 5am every morning and have to say that I'm exhausted (manager at work told me that I yawn a lot today!), and when I'm tired I get headaches so had to take some paracetamol at work. Ideally I'd take some more now but I'll try and hold off. I am not feeling at all confident, but still have a little bit of hope and perhaps have finally accepted that there is nothing that I can do now except wait and see. I have had heartburn for the last few days, but that might be because I'm eating less than normal (not loosing any weight though, in face I'm sure that my bloated tummy is getting bigger!).

  
bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIA2, sorry that you didn't sleep well last night, Hope you've had a better day today . 

BB, glad you are having a better day today  

FM, you are right in that there are so many women who carry on as normal without realising that they are pregnant. I have to handle boxes of stock all day in my job, but have adapted the way I work so that I'm not lifting heavy boxes. If i'd have been in a relationship and non-the-wiser to being PUPO I would still be lifting the heavy boxes without thought.

I am not doing to bad today despite not being able to sleep much either last night (woke at 2.30, managed to get back to sleep at about 4, only to be woken by the alarm at 5.30 ). Thought I'd be a lot more tired .

Teela, krissi, angelmine hope you are all doing okay today    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Hope your headache is better BB. 

Well back at work today   Couldn't really concentrate as kept thinking about 2ww, and as ever lots of arguing amongst my co-workers (I'm not so good with conflict, why can't everyone just get along)   So trying not to get drawn into the stress!

Hope you are ok BB, Teela, Lou Ann, Angel, GIA2 and FM -   for us all.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Teela

Hi fellow 2 WW's

Sorry to hear you had a bad night GIA2 and Lou-ann, let hope you get some sleep tonight hey..

BB hope the headaches improve -nothing worse, keep drinkin them fluids....

Your right re carrying on as normal, when your single you don't have much choice no one else
is going to feed the dogs, walk them and do the house work!! so pretty much life as normal for me!!

Hey to Krissi, Angel, FM - Stay positive gals

Other than the odd few twinges Im ok, putting all my symptoms down to the pressaries[wind is awful ]

Teela
xx

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck everyone 
    
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Sending lots of           and        to all 2ww. 

Keeping everything crossed for you all to get BFPs!  Sorry to hear about the sleeplessness GIA2 and the headaches BB.  It is a very stressful time.  Hang in there everybody.   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## southern_angel

I think it's probably all over for me this month   

BBT right back down to my coverline this morning. No AF yet but am starting to feel crampy and the pink CM has turned into brownish streaking which often means the   is on her way... 

Feeling very sad, have to teach today and am not sure how I will   

Also feeling very lonely, hard to think of going home and dealing with this on my own tonight... 

Angel


----------



## Felix42

Oh Angel.    so hope you're wrong. Can you call a friend to come round maybe for a real hug? This is a hard old journey and just to be held sometimes helps. Maybe some pampering too would help? Treat yourself gently. 

Hope other 2ww-ers are doing ok?   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, I do hope that you are wrong  

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hang in there Angel   I hope your wrong and the witch stays away 

Hugs
Teela
x


----------



## southern_angel

AF arrived this afternoon. 2 days early, no time to prepare emotionally    

Home now and desperately sad... Don't really have anyone near enough to call, going to drown sorrows in a hot bath and a big glass of wine. 

Feels much harder this time than last time  

Angel


----------



## GIAToo

Angel- so sorry to read your news     Hope you feel better soon and able to look forward and try again. Take care 
GIA Too xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Angelmine, so sorry hun.     

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

angel I'm so sorry. You were feeling so positive so it must be so hard 

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Angel I am so sorry hun do take care
L x


----------



## Mifi

Angel so sorry to read your news    take care and give yourself time to heal


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

I'm a bit freaked out I just found out that you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple when ttc   today ive eaten a whole tub from M & S   so much for trying to be healthy    do you think ive stuffed up this 2WW now and all is doomed. Apparently it causes uterine contractions    

Hows everyone else doing   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM   don't worry too much about the pineapple. Lots of people don't believe that it brings on contractions. I think that you are early enough on for it to be ok even if it did, I think it's more if af is due or late (because you are pg). Loads of women out there eat heaps of pineapple and still get and stay pg so although it's hard try not to worry too much. 

 

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs angelmine     
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Bingbong I really hope its ok     crikey its just one thing or another isn't it  

Not long left for you now       

   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

I am so so sorry Angel   take care of you ( I remember with one of my earlier iui's AF came early and i just felt so unprepared, i wasn't expecting to have to deal with it so soon). 

BB, Teela, Lou Ann, GIA2 and FM how are you all doing?    

Well I'm nearly at the halfway stage of the 2ww   not long now  

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## RichmondLass

FM I ate stacks of fresh pineapple having read that pineapple and brazil nuts would help my lining - I didn't realise it ought to be pineapple juice.  I don't think I could have faced the juice but forced down the chunks.  

Angel - so sorry x

RLxx


----------



## starbuck

Angel sorry to hear your news - lets hope it's third time lucky.

Good luck to everyone else.

Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong

Can someone please tell me that testing 12 days after IUI is too early and that the result can change. I'm an idiot  

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

BB - it is too early!  When is your OTD?  I am beginning to understand the temptation as I get closer to my OTD (which is 15th Feb) but I have read SO MANY posts where people have tested early (sometimes just 24 hours) and then gone on to get a BFP on OTD. Hang on in there    

I am doing my own head in with my symptom watching    - bloatedness, light-headedness, tiredness, all of which I believe are caused by the cyclogest anyway!  

Oh well, we must THINK POSITIVE and enjoy being PUPO until the fat lady sings!!!!!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Felix42

BB, definitely far too early after IUI.  Little embie only starts emitting HCG the pregnancy hormone after they've implanted and that could be quite a few days after the IUI, plus it takes a while for the HCG to build up.
  for a positive come test day.

GIAT, like you say pregnancy symptoms are just like those for cyclogest.  It's a torturous time!    

Lots of    to all on the 2ww.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Thanks for the support, it means a lot to me. Still feeling pretty rotten, it's hitting me harder this time I think (partly because although it looked more positive, I don't think I was holding out for it to work first time).

*Krissi*:


krissi said:


> I remember with one of my earlier iui's AF came early and i just felt so unprepared, i wasn't expecting to have to deal with it so soon


Yes, that's been extra hard - I thought I'd be testing Thursday morning and then if negative I'd still have time to get used to the idea. Dealing with the very visible evidence of not being pregnant has been pretty awful 

I have tomorrow off so I'm hoping I'll have some time to recover and regroup a bit then...

Good luck BB and GIAT - I think it is still too early BB! 

Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, I am so sorry   . You were so positive too. Take care of yourself 

BB, it is possible for your result to change   . 

Will you send those    round to my place, the temptation got the better of me and I tested this morning  . i know, I know, its way too early, and don't really know why I did it as I knew this and knew that I wouldn't believe a bfn, which was what I got!

Krissi, Teela, GIA2 and FM, hope you are all doing okay   

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Well I haven't tested but I have sunk to an all time low and checked my horoscope for Monday!!!     For some reason, they didn't say "the new moon will bring you a BFP on your pregnancy test on Monday!"    

Lou-Ann - remember what I said about the fat lady singing          

Lots of love and      to everyone else Xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIA2, I know! My OTD is next Monday too, so way too early today! Well done for staying away from the peesticks 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

I'm just too scared of getting a BFN xxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Oh dear, we do make a right lot don't we!     I wonder if we were testing at the same time Lou-Ann  

Thanks for the reasurance, it is so damn hard this waiting. OTD is Friday but according to some I should be testing on Sunday so I don't think that I'll believe a bfn on Friday anyway   AF could be due any time between now and Monday so I hope that she stays away for the lot of us!

Angel, I'm so sorry that you are finding it hard, sending you a big  

How are all the other 2wwers?

bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Come on be strong girls    

Are you testing monday GIA2? Front page says 18th so presume you are counting 14 from EC
rather than ET? Just asking cause my clinic do bloods which I am going for on 19th and my ET was
day after yours. So would it be accurate to test next tues for me which would 14 after EC  

AFM not much really ,feel ok actually, few twinges and pulling sensation around pubic bone area but like
alot of you I resume all due to the lovely pressaries  

Hugs
Teela
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Teela - yes my OTD is 15th Feb (front page is incorrect).  The Lister tell you to test 14 days after EC.  Not sure why other clinics are different. 

Felt very negative tonight but Bluprimrose put me back on the straight and narrow, plus my lovely friend (with IVF twins) sent me the autobiography of Craig Revel-Horwood for "some light reading to help me get through the 2WW"  Aren't people lovely? 

here's some      for you all.  Keep the faith and stay away from pee sticks!    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## loubi

I am really hoping fo BFPs for all of you on the 2WW     

Hang on not too long for you all now!

Take care


----------



## sweet1

fingers crossed for all the 2ww ladies over the next few days


----------



## bluprimrose

just popped in to say hello to all you lovely 2ww ladies - i know how hard it is and am sending you loads of    ,     &      .

lol to you all

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

Angel - sorry to hear AF turned up, take care of yourself.   

FM, Bing Bong, Teela, Krissi, LouAnn, and GIA2 (and anyone I've missed!) - hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much. Sending you lots of    and   

x


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. angel -     - sorry to hear your sad news.

bpxx


----------



## wizard

Sorry everyone for not posting much on this thread. Angel I'm so sorry to hear about another negative, it's truly gutting 

Bingbong, I'm  you tested too early and it turns around for you on OTD.

Lots of luck to everyone else. The 2ww is _so_ hard.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Evening Ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

Well, I thought that the wicked witch was on her way today as I had quite a bit of (TMI sorry) pinkish cm this afternoon. However, I have not got the cramps that I usually get with AF, so I am remaining hopeful at the moment.

Hope everyone else is managing to stay sane   

BB, wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow  
   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

Lou-Ann - hope it a positive sign of implantation  

Bingbong - fingers crossed for testing tomorrow.      for a BFP

Lots of positive, orange vibes to all the other 2wwers
Annaleah xx


----------



## bingbong

Thank you Wizard, I really hope so too!!!!

Lou-Ann I so hope that AF stays well away    It's a great sign that you don't have cramps   

How is everyone else going? Feels like its got a bit quiter on here, other than those lovely ladies wishing us      . GIA2 I hope that you are feeling a bit better today  

I can't believe that tomorrow is OTD   now I'm here part of me doesn't want to test! I've found today quite strange, sort of enjoyed being PUPO because I know that it might be about to end. I feel really scared and wonder what time I'll be waking up   

    
bingbong x

p.s. annaleah our posts crossed, thank you!!


----------



## GIAToo

I just don't want to think about it anymore!  

Good luck for tomorrow Bingbong!          

Take care everyone else    

GIA Too xxx


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Bingbong for tomorrow       I really hope you have a lovely surprise   

I haven't had a good day   I pretty much feel its all over again as i've had all my usual pre AF symptoms   I hate to be negative but just feel 'you know when you know' especially as for both my BFP I had no symptoms at all in the 2WW so I don't expect to even make it to test day as usual     

Hope you are all holding up better than me    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## southern_angel

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling a little bit better after a day off - went for a long stomp and a nice pub lunch with a very good friend and it did me good to get out. I also spoke to (cried on!) my sister on the phone last night which was helpful - her sister in law is going through IVF due to to low sperm count so she's getting it in both ears poor thing!

Currently thinking that I will try to pull myself together and go again straight away, but won't make a definite decision until next week...

Masses of  and crossed fingers to all on the dreaded wait, particularly *BongBong* for tomorrow.

Angel


----------



## bingbong

Oh FM   I know what you mean about that 'feeling' that's what I normally get before af, which is why I just got a big shock when I just had a brown discharge (tmi) which is a sure sign that af is on the way. Expect that she will be here in force tomorrow. Gutted  

Lou-Ann I so hope that you give us our first 2010 bfp   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, really hope you are wrong and you get a surprise tomorrow    Good luck!! 

FM, I really hope that you are wrong too, its still early days   

GIA2   

Angelmine, glad that you are feeling a little better today  

Teela and krissi, hope you are both okay 

Hang on in there everyone   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Repeat after me...."I AM pregnant, this IS working!"....and repeat......


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Bingbong & LouAnn I hope we are both wrong too     

Goining it alone Too I will try


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Glad you are feeling a little better Angel.  

Really hoping you get a nice bfp surprise Bing Bong   - i will be thinking of you tomorrow   .

FM really hoping you are wrong and its just early signs of pregnancy - take care  

GIA2 - I'm feeling in denial too - trying not to dwell on 2ww so much to reduce the stress! 

Lou Ann really hope this is the one for you   - symptoms sound promising!

How are you Teela?

Love to all, Krissi  xx

(and thanks for all the well wishes everyone)


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  for tomorrow BB. Do hope things turn around for you. 

GIAT, hope you're feeling better. Not long now. 

Angel, goodto hear you are feeling a bit better. 

Sending lots of love, hugs &  to all 2ww-ers. 
Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lots of love and luck to our 2WWers xxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Still have  for you all xxxxxx


----------



## bluprimrose

Good luck tomorrow bingbong.  Have everything crossed for you.

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB  for you hun

L x


----------



## Teela

BB        

Teela
xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Bb you ok? Xx

a xx


----------



## bingbong

Aww, thanks for the luck and thoughts  

After possibly two hours sleep I tested at 6am and got a bfn, no suprise at all. AF isn't here but I expect will start later today or tomorrow. Holding it together right now, have a sad dvd that I might watch tonight. Thinking about how I'm going to try and get out there again this month and how to get time off work etc, but not really getting far as I need to know when af is here and I just don't feel ready to accept that this cycle is over  

   to all the other 2wwers.

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Really sorry to hear that BB    Might be a good idea to take some time out and then try again.  
Take care  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## indekiwi

BB, so very sad to read your news.    

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

So sorry BB.   Take a bit of time for yourself, even if its just a day or two to regroup. You've still got time on your side and a BFN is a real blow. 

 for all other 2ww. Hope you're hanging in there ok. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry *Bingbong* 

I hope you can give yourself a little bit of time to recover and regroup before you have to start sorting things out for the next try - I know I couldn't really think about it for the first day or two after my BFN...

Sending lots of


----------



## aweeze

Sorry Bingbong - sending    

Lou
X


----------



## bluprimrose

bingbong, i'm so sorry.  i am  for a miracle and that af doesn't show!

i know how hard it is.  as the others have said, take some time for yourself - and making your next plan is a good idea - i find hatching a plan always helps as you can then feel positive about your next steps.

lol

bpxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry to read it was BFN today BB. 
Take care of yourself    
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

BB -


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB    I am so sorry hun. I was   that it would be a bfp for you this morning  . Take care of yourself

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Bingbong - so sorry to read that you have had a bfn - thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Jammy J

Really sorry to hear your news BB, hope you are ok, am thinking of you,

JAH x


----------



## Teela

Oh BB Im so sorry  really hoped it would be good news, look after yourself whilst you formulate
a new plan   

Hi to all the others on 2 WW hope your all hangin in there, sending you all   for our first BFP of 2010

Hugs
Teela
x


----------



## kizzi79

Really really sorry to hear your news BingBong - you have been so supportive to us all and i really hoped that it would be first time lucky for you. Take care    (it takes a few days to recover)

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Mifi

Oh BB im so so sorry       its truely gutting  

Huge     hunny 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loubi

Oh BB....I am so so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this time.  

Please take care of yourself before you start another cycle.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh bb  I am so sorry- be kind to yourself, allow yourself time and be kind to yourself
L x


----------



## upsydaisy

so sorry BB  , was really hoping it would be first time lucky for you, heres to second time lucky   
Upsy
xxx


----------



## sweet1

oh, so sorry BB. How disappointing.I hope you are looking after yourself and having lots of chocolate x


----------



## Annaleah

BB - Sending lots of cyber hugs your way     
Annaleah xx


----------



## Fraggles

BB, logged on to see how you are doing. Lots of hugs. xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bingbong   I am sorry hun, hope you have something nice lined up over the weekend, take some 'bingbong' time and plan next steps when you're ready   xx


----------



## kizzi79

Can I just say I know, its too early!!!! Did a sneaky early test this morning and it was BFN   - according to packet the first response is 78% accurate (if you are pregnant) today (so praying to be part of that 22% inaccuracy   )

Krissi  xx


----------



## acrazywench

Bing Bong - so sorry - take care of yourself this weekend.  

Krissi - don't give up hope just yet, I've read of quite a few people who received bfns with first response tests only to find out later that they were pregnant.  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well, it's a BFN for me too  . After 2 days of spotting, AF has arrived this morning. I wasn't expecting to get 1st time lucky, but I was  .

Krissi, don't give up yet, it's still early   

 that at least one of you ladies can bring the first BFP to the singlies board for 2010 very soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - so sorry     Look after yourself this w/e  

Krissi - I've read so many posts from women who tested early and then got a BFP on OTD. Don't test again - you could still be pregnant     and you're just giving yourself more grief     

BB - hope you are ok.  Here's some    and hope you have some nice things to do this weekend.  Don't be alone (unless youreally want to) as I know not many people know what you're doing. PM me if you want my number to chat.  

Take care everyone else and no more early testers please     It's not worth it.  (I know I probably sound like an emotionless b*tch, but I'd rather think that I'm just pragmatic   plus I'm just enjoying being PUPO and ignorance is bliss!  )

Lots of love to all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Felix42

Lou-Ann, so sorry to hear of your BFN.   Take care of yourself and treat yourself gently. 

BB, hope you're doing ok hun.  

Wishing all other 2ww-ers lots of  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh Lou-Ann I am so sorry. I was really hoping that you would have a better result today 

Thank you everyone *so so * much for all your hugs and lovely comments, it really has meant a lot to me. AF started full on this morning, and I can see that all those brazil nuts did something because it is way heavier than normal. I'm not doing great, today my neices and nephew are here for the day and I just can't face it today. Not sure whether to go back this cycle, it's difficult with work but I don't want to leave it either.

Krissi it is still early and can change 

GIA2, FM and Teela


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou ann I am so sorry it is a disappointing result for you as well xx


----------



## Teela

Oh Lou-ann so sorry, its so disappointing, take care and try and enjoy the weekend  

Krissi don't write it all off yet, it may just be to early   

BB my AF was also always much heavier after a treatment cycle, hope you get through family visit ok.

FM, GIA2    to you both hope your hanging in there.

AFM - got a headache and a few crampings - usually a sign of AF but we will see! Trying to remain
philosophical and hopeful....

Hugs to all
Teela
xx


----------



## Damelottie

I alo so so sorry Lou-Ann  . I really hoped it would be a different result for you xxxxxxx


----------



## some1

LouAnn so sorry to read of your bfn  

Some1

xx


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry LouAnn  

Sending lots of  

Hope everyone else is holding up ok, 
Angel


----------



## wizard

Bing bong and Lou-Ann, I am so sorry to read about your BFNs.    It's gutting.     for next time.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you all for your   . I need to speak to the clinic on Monday before I decide what steps to take next.

 to all our other ladies in waiting  . Good luck!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Ann im so so sorry hun      its so disapointing    take it easy     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

big    Lou-ann and BB.

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Teela - glad you're hanging on in there - it's good to be hopeful      

Krissi - hope you're ok today    

FM - sending you some    

I met with some of the ladies from my clinic today and they told me of a woman who got pregnant on her first go (IVF) with her husband's sperm that had been frozen for 7 years and they only gave her a 1% chance of success!!! If that doesn't give us hope nothing will   

Lots of love
GIA Tooxx


----------



## sweet1

sorry to hear about your BFN Lou-Ann


----------



## cocochanel1

BB and Lou Ann - so very sorry to hear your news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou-Ann I am sorry     Hope it's good news when you make the call     

Good luck to everyone approaching test day


----------



## kizzi79

Lou Ann so sorry to read your news, take care  

Good luck for tomorrow GIA2   

Love, Krissi  xx


----------



## starbuck

BB and Lou-Ann - so sorry to hear about your BFN's - was really hoping we were going to get some 1st time luckys.  Hope you are both doing ok - I'll have my fingers crossed for your next cycle. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Rose39

Bingbong and Lou-Ann - so sorry to hear of your news. Hoping that it's your turn very soon!   

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ladies, your thoughts and  mean a lot.

GIA2, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.    that you can bring the first BFP to the singlies board for 2010   

Hope our other 2ww'ers are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 also sending heaps of      your way for tomorrow    

Krissi, Teela and FM I hope that you are all doing ok and not going too    

bingbong x


----------



## bluprimrose

so sorry bb & lou-ann.  glad to see you already have a plan bb!

good luck everyone else and gia too for tomorrow!

fingers crossed for you all.

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gia wishing you good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Mifi

GIA2 wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!!!!        

Have we had a 2010 BFP yet      

I'm am slowly going loop de loop    even resorting to     in my head to God for a BFP and im not even religious     think its shear desparation    one minute I feel all doom & gloom and im in the depths and then a couple of hours later I have butterflies in my tummy that it may have worked   so im all over the place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh can't take much more          feel like banging my head on the wall    I also tested today     and yes of course a BFN as too early       I knew it would be negative but I just had to do something    four days and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are all holding it together     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM you sound just like I felt for most of the second week of my 2ww   only difference is you say it takes you a couple of hours to go from one extreem of thinking to another, with me it only took a few minutes   but seriously, it is not nice feeling like that and so I'm sending you a big   and lots of     and a few     to God (just in case he does exist   ). Try and stay away from those pee sticks     and keep posting and sharing about your thoughts, that's what helped me. Feel free to send me a pm, sometimes a good rant is needed  

 to GIA2, Teela and Krissi

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

FM - I am with you all the way hun!  I woke up this morning really feeling like I had AF pains - even though normally I don't get any pain until after my AF has started!    I'm not even sure when my period would be due!! Presumably 2 weeks after egg collection, which is tomorrow?  I am normally 28 days on the dot.  Since Friday I have had horrendous indigestion which I don't normally get and have also brought up    mouthfuls of sick about 4 times    As always, probably just a result of the cyclogest!    I bought pregnancy tests yesterday and was SO tempted to test today, but I didn't.  Then I went to my cousins, and now at my Mums, and they have both been trying to get me to test!!    

Hang on in there FM - we will get there      - I've started   to someone (?) too   

Thanks for all the good luck wishes - will let you know obviously!  

Love to all
GIA Toox


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys     GIA2 taht doesn't sound nice sounds like a good excuse to drink yummy milkshake you know the one from M & S     strawberry my fav mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm     seriously stay away from the pee sticks     believe me its not worth it!!! Well that is if you don't get a BFP   You have nearly comleted the marathon and they do work better with first pee of the day remember    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rose39

Good luck for tomorrow GIA2!!   

Rose xx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to hear of your BFN's Lou Ann and Bingbong  . Lots of luck to GIA2 for tommorrow and full moon for next week    

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Teela

GIA2 wishing you loads a luck for tomorrow       

Come on first BFP  

Teela
x


----------



## Jammy J

Gia2, will be thinking of you tomorrow, fingers crossed!    JAH X


----------



## ameliacooper

me too GIA2.


----------



## Felix42

GIAT, wishing you lots of  The sicky thing sounds positive!

Wishing all other 2ww-ers lots of luck!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo

It was a   for me I'm afraid  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIA2, I am so sorry, be kind to yourself   . 
Thinking of you..... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

so sorry..its just rubbish sometimes on the journey.  big    
xx


----------



## Felix42

GIA2, I am so sorry.   This can be a hard old journey. Do hope you're doing ok & have people around you to give you real hugs just now. Take care of yourself. Thinking of you.  

Hope all other 2ww-ers are doing ok?   that everyone's luck on here turns around shortly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## 9£Bundle

So sorry to hear about the BFNs.   to you all.
GIAToo - Glad your Mum is around. 

Lots of   to all the other 2WWers.

9£B
x


----------



## Rose39

GIA2 - so sorry that it was a BFN hunny. Sending you huge hugs    . 

Rose xx


----------



## IceQueen

So Sorry to all the BFNs, hope you are all ok, sending you lots of hugs    

Good luck to the others testing this week           

IQ
x


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 I am so so sorry that you got a bfn   I was so hoping that it was going to be a different result. Take care of yourself  

I hope that Teela, Krissi and FM are doing ok  

bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Oh GIA2 I am so sorry to read the news, really hoped we would have had some positives on here,
gosh this journey is hard   

FM,Krissi   

Teela
xx


----------



## Jammy J

So sorry Gia2, really felt you were going to the 1st with a BFP having done IVF rather than IUI, am so sorry xx


----------



## Mifi

GIA2 Im so so sorry hun      I really hope that you can get some real      take it easy and give yourself time to heal     

I realised today that usually at this stage in my tx cycle I am getting AF   as I am usually having my baseline scan (day 3) on my OTD as I never make it to test day as the   turns up early!!! The only time that I have made it to OTD is the tx cycle I got a BFP. I am really trying not to get excited as I don't want to set myself up for a harder fall on Thursday but its so hard    If AF doesn't arrive tomorrow I really will be getting butterflies in my tummy!!!!!! I'm just so      that my tx no ten IS going to be the one     

Teela & Krissi I hope you are doing ok   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, it's sounding good for you     

Good luck to our ladies testing this week      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GAIT  I am sorry sorry to hear your result

Take care I am sure that your family are supporting you
L x


----------



## cocochanel1

GIAtoo, I'm gutted for you. Sending huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

So sorry GIA  

And     to all the other BFN's

Good luck to Teela and Krissi   

Fingers crossed Full Moon that you are right about this cycle  

Lou
X


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about your BFN GIA2  

There has to be a BFP soon


----------



## Annaleah

GIAtoo   

Hope all the other 2www'ers are holding up   
Annaleahx


----------



## kizzi79

So so sorry GIA2, was really hoping this would be your time   take care honey  

Teela and FM hope you are doing OK, the end of the dredded 2ww is now in sight for us all  

Well not long till weds now, really hoping its lucky number 4 for me  , am getting really loopy now as the day get closer!    

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## wishingforanangel

GIA2 I am sorry


----------



## Felix42

Krissi, wishing you lots of  for tomorrow. 

Teela and FM, hope you're hanging in there too.   
FM, do hope it's a good sign re no AF!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo

FM - I would be getting excited too if I were you.  Be positive and I wish you ALL the luck for Thursday      

Krissi and Teela - loads of luck to you two too       

AFM - not sure now when my AF should be due  .  Was okay yesterday (too busy I think) apart from a sob when I drove home last night.  Feel decidely worse today, but trying to think of all the positives - bit difficult when I keep getting reminded of stats of 3-5% chance, but hey-ho!  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry to all the recent BFNs   
I've been there enough times myself to know how hard it is, am thinking of you all and hoping for better luck next time round

Good luck to those still 'in waiting' - hope we get our first BFP of 2010 soon (or have I missed one whilst I've been on holiday?)

GIA - apologies, I think I've probably been one of the ones reminding you of the low success rates...just hold on to the thought that someone is in the 3-5% and there's no reason why it can't be you...really hope your next cycle is successful  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, good luck for tomorrow    

FM and Teela, hope you are doing okay   

GIA2   

Suity, we are still waiting for the 1st BFP for 2010!!    one of the ladies testing this week will get it  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Suity


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news but AF arrived late last night so yet another BFN im afraid   Been crying on and off all day so pretty exhausted this eve so bed early. I just feel so desparately sad, angry, scared, confused.....          serves me right for getting my hopes up yesterday      Life sucks  

Teela & Krissi -         surely we can get BFP from you guys otherwise that is 7 straight BFN       

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fm so sorry that you have had bad news too we're not having a good run on the thread at the moment.

Giat- I think of the stats as what they are figures, and 3 or 5 women out of that hundred who believed in themselves are holding their baby today.
L x


----------



## bingbong

FM I am really gutted for you   I was so hoping that this was going to be it for you   I hope that you have people to support you   wish that I could say more to help.

Teela I hope that you are holding up ok   

Krissi, lots of luck for tomorrow. We really need a change of luck on this thread and I hope that you are the one to start it   

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

FM - I'm so sorry hun     Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight - it's so hard and I totally relate to all those emotions    Look after yourself.xx

JJ1 - thanks hun   

Come on Teela and Krissi - no pressure!         

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry   . I really thought that this would be your turn. Be kind to yourself, thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

FM, so sorry to read of your sad news.   
Be gentlr with yourself. I hope you have good friends and family with you.  

Teela and Krissi, wishing you lots of  for your respective test days. It certainly is time for some better luck on here. Do hope things turn around.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Fm so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you have someone around to give you some real hugs.

Teela and Krissi - fingers crossed you both get BFP and change the luck on this thread.

Starbucks
x


----------



## Teela

Oh no FM I'm so sorry, really thought it sounded positive for you   

No pressure then, I really don't know either way at the moment like GIA2 I dont even know when AF should
arrive as IVF has thrown me 
Still not arrived so I suppose that's good, especially as I was really sure it was on way sat but then sun headache
and period pains gone to be replaced by more of an ache around pubic area 
Just keep telling myself all the symptoms are due to the progesterone?!
I will continue to see what happens.

Krissi loadsa    to you hun

Teela
xx


----------



## lulumead

FM...so sorry, its rubbish, wish it had been different news....  

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

FM - I just can't believe it hun. It just has to be your turn soon. I am so so sorry and thinking of you


----------



## kizzi79

FM I'm really sorry - it all sounded so positive   Take care  

Teela - really hope the symptoms are due to early pregnancy   take care, wishing you loads of luck  

Well big day tomorrow - will let you know...

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## acrazywench

GIA2 and FM - so sorry to read your news.   Take care of yourselves.

Teela and Krissi - sending you lots of    for your OTDs.

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela and Krissi really hope that you have some luck


----------



## kizzi79

BFN for me  

Krissi xx


----------



## Teela

Oh no Krissi, so sorry, I really hope it would be good news so logged on early.
Look after yourself and take some time hun   

Teela
xx


----------



## bingbong

oh Krissi, I'm so very sorry. I was so hoping for better news.

I just can't understand this terrible run on here.

Teela hope you are holding up and get the result that we all want you to get.

Big hug Krissi, take care of yourself.

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I am so sorry   . Was hoping to log on to some good news. Be good to yourself, thinking of you... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Than you all so so much for all your lovely thoughts     Im still feeling very tearful and raw     but onwards & upwards as they say   so I have booked my baseline scan for tomorrow so fingers crossed it will be cycle no. 11!!

Krissi im so sorry hun    be kind to yourself    

Come on Teela      for a BFP for you     

Really can't believe the run of bad luck on here lately         

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi, I'm so sorry - I was really hoping you would get your bfp. Take care of yourself.   

x


----------



## GIAToo

Krissi - I'm so sorry hun.  Take care of yourself    

Teela - good luck           

FM - just wanted to send another  

I seem to be feeling worse as the week goes on - but trying to stay positive and not think too much!!!  

Love to everyone
GIA Tooxx


----------



## wizard

Krissi and FM, I am so very very sorry for both of you.  

Wizard x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry to read your news FM and Krissi   Sending  

Thinking of you too Teela  

There must be a string of BFPs coming soon, surely... 

Angel


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM   I am sorry hun  

Krissi & Gia   for you both too.

We've had a rotten run of it this last week or so, the tide must turn soon     

Good luck Teela      

Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

teela good luck


----------



## bingbong

Teela thinking of you      

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Teela!!  

So sorry again for those with recent BFNs.     GIAT,  good luck with your upcoming consult.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, good luck for testing tomorrow, hope you can bring some good news to the board    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Sorry ladies   for me, AF showed in full force. Still gotta go for bloods but I know
its all over 

Teela
xx


----------



## GIAToo

oh Teela - I'm so so sorry to read that.      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

So sorry to hear about the BFNs  

Big hugs to Teela, FM, Krissi, GIA2    

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## bingbong

oh Teela, I'm so so sorry. I was really hoping that it was going to be different for you.

Blimey, what a bad run 

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, I am so sorry to read your news  . I was really hoping that you were going to bring some good news to the thread . 
Take care of yourself, thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Oh Teela im so so sorry hunny      I really cannot get over the bad luck we have had on here this year     that's 8 straight BFN unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela so sorry to hear you also had a BFN


----------



## acrazywench

Oh Teela, I'm so sorry.    

Look after yourself this weekend.

x


----------



## lulumead

teela, so so sorry... perhaps we need a new thread to bring some good luck....

xxx


----------



## bingbong

yeah, maybe 13 really is an unlucky number! Right now I'm willing to try anything so agree, Lou can we have a new thread please 

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Teela I am so sorry to see your news   Be kind to yourself these next few days  

Thank you for your best wishes everyone. Felt really low and depressed yesterday but feeling better today and trying to focus on being positive for next treatment. Have to take a month off as can't get time off this month, so treatment should be at the end of April. 

Hoping we finally get some bfp's asap, love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## aweeze

New home this way =======> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228575.0


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​
  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​



*Full Moon* - DIUI -  

*dakotacharlene* - DIVF - testing 23/03/10

*blueytoo* - DIUI -  

*midnightaction* -  

*morrigan* - DIUI -  

*Bingbong* - DIUI -  

*Rose39* - DEIVF -  



                    ​
                ​
                    ​
     ​


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou   Heres hoping we will have a BFP on here VERY soon


----------



## bingbong

thanks Lou!

Yes FM, I think i'm next so hopefully there will be a bfp three weeks from today, or before if anyone is before me.

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hoping this thread has as much GOOD luck as thread no 13 had BAD   

Wishing all those who have started treatment the best  

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## BeBe1998

Hi Ladies

I'm day six post IUI and thought that since we currently have a lonely 2WW thread without anyone on the wait that I would climb out of the closet!  OTD 2nd March. Bingbong looking forward to you joining me soon!!!!

Have been hiding myself away and not telling anyone so forgive the delay in letting you all know and going back to lurking- I have this weird notion that if I tell anyone it will be a BFN- Something akin to Murpy's law or is it Sod's but without making any sense!!! .  This is my second IUI this year and my dd knew all about the last one and I have decided that whilst it is important she knows what is going on, she doesn't need to suffer through multiple 2WWs!!

Big hugs to everyone who's had a BFN so far this year .  I'm sure your time will come soon 


Bebe x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Bebe and .

Teela and Krissi


----------



## bingbong

hi Bebe, thanks for coming out of the lurking phase and posting   wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww and a wondeful result at the end   

bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

So sorry to read your news Teela - hope you are getting some support from friends and family. 

bebe good to see you posting here - fingers crossed for our first of many BFP's. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bebe, welcome and good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Teela, big  for your BFN. Hope you're doing ok hun?

BeBe, wishing you lots of  for OTD and so hope that you (or your DD) don't need to go through umpteen 2ww!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Teela

Hello all and welcome BeBe, best of luck and I hope you are the one to change the string of c**p luck we have had 

Well did bloods at clinic and no surprise really but a BFN... as I suspected.

Going to be a wait before I can use my frosties prob April as I need to have a normal cycle before I can cycle again.
My original plan was 3* IUI and 1 IVF so I have nearly come to the end of the road, obviously did,nt plan on the
Ice babies so of course will go back for them. If money was not an issue I would keep on plugging away but its
not 
Do any of you have any advice re FET positive/negative, I rather be informed from the start. Clinic has said they 
may do the one with no down reg and just take meds [tablet] until ET. What u all reckon?

Anyway enough about me, think I,m going to sink a bottle of the old vino tonight - been a while so maybe just a glass 

Teela
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Teela -  . Alfie was from a single FET so I'm a big fan. I only took the meds to build up lining and then the progestrone. Good luck - these decisions are so hard


----------



## Felix42

My pregnancy is a frostie too - like LL I just took oestrogen for my lining and then progesterone as well to support the pregnancy.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Teela

Thanks LL and Felix, that's made me feel quite positive. When I spoke to clinic they also
mentioned that protocol, oestrogen and then progesterone support, so no down reg - lovely  

Thanks for your input, right i'm on a 2 month mission now, healthy eating and down the gym  

Hugs Teela
xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck Bebe...
xx

and teela...good plan...crossing fingers that your snow babies work     
xx


----------



## Jammy J

Good luck Bebe and Teela and of course BB on your next IUI..

JAH x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Bebe   wishing you lots of luck for your OTD      

Teela    sounds like a good plan to me    I       work   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluprimrose

Good luck all.

Lol

bpxx


----------



## southern_angel

I'm back again... 

After a bit of mess over dates etc (insemed on Friday which was far too early) I think I am about to ovulate and I insemed again last night which puts me in with a chance at least... 

Not looking forward to the 2WW but I have distracting things planned for both weekends (seeing family) so I'm really hoping to be less crazy this time around -we'll see! Currently drinking pinapple juice, munching on brazils and have avocados ripening in the fruit bowl. Is there anything else I can do to help/ make me feel that I'm doing something? 

Hoping that this board brings more luck that part 13 did! Sending   to BeBe and anyone else currently or about to be  

Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by and brings positive news to the board   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## BeBe1998

Goodluck angelmine !!

Had a few days of work and caught the flu which was fabulous!!  Why is it that I always get sick when I have the time already booked?  Driving myself mad with symptoms/lack of symptoms.

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes

Bebe xx


----------



## Annaleah

BeBe, Teela, Angelmine .....sending you all lots of    and  

Bingbong...not long for you to be on 2ww...it's come round again so quickly.  Fingers crossed!

Annaleah xx


----------



## Damelottie

BeBe, Teela, Angelmine  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Bebe, angel lots of            for you


----------



## Felix42

to those on 2ww at the moment. Incidentally best not to have pineapple once in 2ww / pregnant until the end when you want to bring on labour. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to all you fellow 2WW- being brave as this is my first post !!

I had first go on 20th at storkklinik in Denmark- I had a bit of a nightmare with timings as I managed to miss my +opk overnight but didn't realise as I had faint lines night and morning- only worked this out when 24 hour later when line disapeared completely which led to mad scramble to clinic!! Luckily has elected to have a city break over there with my mum so I didn't have flights to contend with!In the end t​hey reckoned cervix suggested perfect timing though so can only hope.

Can't decide whether it would be better for my sanity to assume it hasn't worked as I would be very blessed to get a first time lucky but whats that thing about positive thinking !!!!

Also taking crinone as i have shortish cycle- this is not turning out to be to bad- only trouble not sure whether i have to keep taking it past 14 days if I get BFP- cross that bridge if i ever find the river i think!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

BingBong, congrats!! Good luck for the next 2wks, hope it flies by and you get your BFP  

Morrigan, welcome and good luck for the remainder of your 2ww. Hope you get to be one of the 1st time lucky ladies  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Bing-bong and Morrigan....lots of luck for your 2WW.


and bebe and Angelmine...

we have to see a BFP soon.    

or hopefully 4 of them     

xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck everyone     

We're long overdue some good news!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I maybe far away but you're all always on my mind... 
        for your journey and a positive outcome x x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

I'm back to join you again BingBong!! As of 10.30 this morning, I am back on the 2ww!!  OTD is 13/03

With a few of us here again, lets hope that we can bring some good news to the thread    

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of luck lou-ann.    

plus   for everyone on the 2WW at the moment.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Lulu  . Not long and you'll be joining us   

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## BeBe1998

BFN for me ladies    AF here !!!

Good luck Bingbong, Morrigan, Lou-Ann and Angelmine, let's hope one (or better still all) of you bring us something to cheer soon xxx


----------



## bingbong

Oh Bebe I'm so very sorry    

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BeBe I am so sorry  take it easy
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BeBe, I am so sorry   . Thinking of you...

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs bebe..    BFN's are always rubbish and tough
.
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry Bebe   make sure to take care of you, this journey can be so very hard  

Bingbong, Morrigan, Lou-Ann and Angelmine wishing you all loads of luck, I really hope there's a bfp for you all   

Krissi xx


----------



## Damelottie

BeBe


----------



## Teela

So sorry BeBe, look after yourself   

To all you other ladies on 2WW huge hugs and pos vibes   

Teela
xx


----------



## morrigan

sorry Bebe hope your ok


----------



## indekiwi

Bebe,      

Feeling so sad that 2010 has got off to a rotten start viz BFPs.    I think 2009 started a bit the same though, and then the numbers picked up as the year moved on...really hope everyone coming up for testing get the ball rolling for 2010!       

A-Mx


----------



## BeBe1998

Thanks Ladies, much appreciated.

Giving IUI one more go at my current clinic before looking into other options.  Not taking the clomid this cycle though, as it sent me  and each time only got one follie.  As I ovulate on my own without it, it seems pointless!!!

Hope everyone else is bearing up and I am waiting with baited breath for some good news soon xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, are you testing this week??    

Hope everyone is doing okay on the 2ww   

    to everyone  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Yep testing this week but I'm slightly confused when as Clinic said in 16 days which is 8th but i have 25 day cycle which means af due 5th. 

Stupid is as stupid does here thought I'd try early test 3 days before af like packet says and got BFN yesterday but now ive worked out that those 3 days are based on 28 day cycle so may of been too early- and yes i have read all the posts saying dont do it and no i don't feel any better- you live and learn!!!

not feeling very positve about it now obviously - i have every symptom under the sun but am taking crinone so that would account for that !!!

Hope your all doing  ok and not going slightly insane like me !!!


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Hope you're holding up as well as can be on the dreaded 2WW. 

I've been ok but can feel the madness starting - my BBT was up this morning which got me all excited despite my general sense so far that it hasn't worked... 

Halfway through now. I must resist temptation to test early this month!  

Hope you manage to stay away from the pee sticks too Morrigan  

Lots of   to all,
Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I'm not going to say you shouldn't have as it's easier said than done (as I now well know) .   that your result turns positive over the next few days . 

Angelmine, when is your OTD??  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

a sprinkling of      to you all.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

I'm starting to go a bit   too   have found it a lot easier compared to last time though. It's so hard knowing what's a symptom and what isn't. Not sure when it might be real or not with IUI when I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated. I had my first thoughts of early testing today too   OTD is next Thursday but I was hoping to wait until Friday when I'll be off work, but might do a sneaky on Monday   It is highly likely that AF will be here before OTD anyway, although obviously hopefully not  

       to everyone on a 2ww  

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

its good to know know you kinder of get used to it bing bong-wishing everyone good vibes.

ive def learnt my lesson re testing- i suspect its one of those lessons you have to learn rather than get told !!


----------



## southern_angel

Lou-Ann said:


> Angelmine, when is your OTD??
> 
> Lou-Ann x


My chart suggests OTD of next Friday (12/03) but that is 16DPO so I think it has been confused by the longer luteal phase for the cycle where I think I concieved but it didn't stick. I'm thinking OTD is therefore next Weds (14DPO - 10/03) but I have to teach early that day so I might test early on Monday as I have some support then (my friend at work who knows I am TTC will be in and we have a coffee date booked!).

My BBT still up this morning and I've had some very strange twinges low down on my right side- almost stabbing-like pains that are over very quickly (like being poked with a big needle). Has anyone experienced similar?

Many  to all, 

Angel


----------



## GIAToo

Stay away from the pee sticks ladies     
I don't understand wanting to test early tbh as I was never tempted (not even with close family trying to get me to!  ), but I know it is very difficult if you are tempted otherwise why would so many people do it?  Don't beat yourself up if you have tested early, just stay positive and remember 24 hours can make a difference from a BFN to BFP so a few days could make loads of difference!   

Wishing you all love and luck                
GIA Tooxx


----------



## estella

Good Luck to everyone on the 2ww and try hard not to test early, It can just lead to disappointment but I know how hard it is!!!!!!

   

Looking forward to seeing a few bfps on the board!

E xx


----------



## bingbong

Angel that sounds good about the pain! 

It is so hard not testing early, I'm starting to think about it   will try not to but am fairly sure that I will   af should be here by testing day anyway, but hopefully not!

I go through phases of feeling really positive. I've just been given a big promotion at work today which will mean a lot more responsibility, hope that it is the right thing, it's a bit scary tbh   

thanks for the   

bingbong x


----------



## loubi

I am so hoping for some BFP's on here soon.......who is going to start it all off

Best of luck to you all.........stay away from easrly testing the 2ww is hard enough so don't put yourselves under the extra pressure!!!!!

Good luck all


----------



## Felix42

Wishing all 2ww-ers lots of  and big congrats on the promotion BingBong. Hope the extra cash comes in handy for saving up for LO's arrival! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kizzi79

So many people on the dreaded 2ww - hope you are all ok and there is lots of bfp's en route.

Congrats on the promotion BB   

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## sweet1

Well done on the promotion BB!!!!


Maybe this means a BFP is just around the corner too...


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all doing ok     and happy weekend  

I am now back here with OTD 18th although as my basting was late I really am not hopeful at all    I dont thing the trigger worked either as normally I can hardly walk because of the ovary pain but this time a couple of twinges and then that was it so I reakon I ovulated before trigger kicked in  

BB congrats with your promotion well done you!!!  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM welcome to the madness, I hope that you are wrong and somehow your timings were perfect    

Thanks everyone for the promotion congrats, I still can't quite believe it and am not really sure that I want that much responsibility but it's too late now  

I'm not feeling very confident about the outcome of my 2ww, but I'm trying to remain positive and obviously I really hope that I get a nice suprise.

How are the other 2ww-ers?  
bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

well done BB on promotion...

crossing fingers for everyone on 2WW.

xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM,   that the timing was better than you think and brings you a pleasant surprise at the end of your 2ww  . 

BB, hang on in there   ,   you get your bfp this week 

I feel absolutely shattered today, have had a nap this afternoon  . I've had a bit of a cold this week and today got a bit of backache from the hoovering this morning . Apart from that, I'm not doing too bad 

Hope everyone else is doing ok    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB I hope that the promotion is the start of all good thinjg for you to come !!

L x


----------



## Rose39

Bingbong - warmest congratulations on your well deserved promotion! 

Good luck to all the ladies on the 2WW! Keep away from the peesticks!!    

Who's next to join this thread? (is it me     ET will be in late March, hopefully!    ).

Rose xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* What date are you planning on having your ET ? Mine is (fingers crossed) set for the 18th March. Just wondered if we might be on the 2ww together again 

Big hugs to all the Ladies In Waiting 

Sarah xx


----------



## Rose39

Sarah - ooh you're next! Fab news! I'll be roughly a week after you, depending on whether I'm lucky enough to have a 5 day transfer. But we will overlap on the 2WW hopefully!

Good luck for your tx!

Rose xx


----------



## blueytoo

Rose - I think I'll be next as I should start 2ww around 12th/13th March and then Sarah after me. Can't believe it will be my 15th 2ww   

BB - well done on your promotion and   

Lou-ann -   

FM -   

Claire xx


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Claire!!   

Rose xx


----------



## winky77

ooo.....good luck to all the current 2wwers !  So many having treatment right now!  Makes it easier for me to get back in the swing of things as have had a whole 3 months gap from TTC.  Have appt at Care Notts on Tuesday...hopefully they will take me on for a throw everything at it last go with OEs.  Feels weird not to be heading to Brno again tho?!?!

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

ooh, thats good news Winky...am already crossing everything for you.   
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, good luck for testing today    

Winky, good luck for appt on Tuesday, hope to see you on here soon   

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok  .    for some positive news on here this week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

BFN for me af arrived last night

I'm actually feeling positive about it all which may have something to do with the black mood the progesterone seemed to create lifting.

After all it was only my first- next cycle here I come- Am seriously considering doing it without progesterone support as that made it so much worse and its not 100% that I need it- Descions!

Have finger crossed for everyone else and statistically with mine being negative that must increase the odds of a BFP.


----------



## indekiwi

Morrigan, so sorry to read your news hun.    

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I'm so sorry to hear that you got a bfn   I know what you mean about the progesterone, I'm on that this time and my stomach is so bloated I look at least 7 months pg, it's horrible but hopefully it will be worth it. Why did they put you on it if you are having an unmedicated cycle? Good luck for next time   

Who's next? Angel and then me and Lou-Ann I think? Hopefully we will have some good news on here soon   

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear news Morrigan  . Glad that you are being positive though, crossing everything for the next go  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I am so sorry   . Take care, thinking of you...

Lou-Ann x


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to read that Morrigan 

I hope you can take some time out and do something nice for yourself today, it's such a rollercoaster...

Sending lots of   



bingbong said:


> Who's next? Angel and then me and Lou-Ann I think?


Think so - I'm due to test on Wednesday... BBT still high (enough for my chart to suggest a triphasic shift now) but am starting to feel a bit PMTish  Keeping 

Angel


----------



## Felix42

Morrigan big  hunny but good to see you are looking forward. 

Angel, Lou-Ann and BB, lots of  for positive results shortly!!
 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## blueytoo

Sorry to hear your news Morrigan.

Claire xx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all the best wishes much appreciated. I'm treating myself to a nightshift at work!! I have consumed chocolate though!

Wishing you all good luck for your testing - spring is in the air after all  

bingbong - I was taking crinone as a bit of precaution as i have a short cycle. I asked the clinic if it was needed and they said it wouldn't hurt as my cycle was short but its a midwife led clinic so they can't pescribe drugs. I asked my GP about who was happy to pescribe it as i had had low 21 day prog before (i know shes unusually helpful! and im very lucky ) but can't really advise me on usage. Side effects were really rubbish i had bloating nausea and tiredness and very black mood which disapeared as soon as my af appeared. It made 2ww hard to endure physically and i'm not sure i can face multiple months with it so am going to try without it. I guess this is what happens when youve not got a consultant making all the descions!


----------



## lulumead

Hi Morrigan

You could ask from cyclogest instead which is a different form of progesterone and might give you less side effects?
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan  so sorry that you had a disappointing result but glad that you have a positive spirit
L x


----------



## loubi

Morrigan - am so sorry to hear of your result...but its lovely to hear your positive outlook...keep it up!!


Lets hope some positive news soon

Take care all


----------



## estella

Morrigan  - big hugs hon and I love your positive spirit, next time will be the one!!!

GOod luck to all the other 2ww-ers

E xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, good luck for testing tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Angelmine!

Hope all 2ww-ers are doing ok.  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just wanted to spread a little       

Angelmine, hope you start a lovely run of BFPs

Good luck everyone!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Angel just wanted to add my good luck wishes   I hope that you get some really good news tomorrow   

    to all the other 2wwers, how are you all doing? I'm starting to go a little (ok, totally) insane   I'm convinced that AF is coming, just hoping and    that I'm wrong    

Bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

good luck for your testing everyone


----------



## Annaleah

Morrigan - sorry to hear your news.  Big   

Angel - good luck for testing later   (hope you're getting some zzzzzz's)

 and fingers crossed for all the other 2www'ers
Annaleah xx


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you for all the good wishes, really kind of people to comment. 

Sadly it's all over for me this month    AF arrived overnight after a BBT drop and some spotting yesterday. 

Feeling pretty awful, I have to teach this morning which is going to be hard, and my friend at work isn't in so I can't access any real-life support :-( 


Not sure yet where I'll go from here, feeling very   and I don't think I have the emotional energy to go straight into another cycle... 

Keeping everything crossed for everyone still on the 2WW, particular Lou-Ann who I think is next to test  

Angel


----------



## bingbong

oh angel, i'm so very sorry  I hope that you manage to get through the day and am sending you a big hug.

I'm next officially, bfn this morning but hopefully that will change. OTD is tomorrow but might wait and test friday when i'm off work. No af yet, not sure if the meds will be stopping it though? Had cramps last night but no af yet. I've had enough of waiting now!

Lou-ann hope you are ok today and af hasn't shown.

Hugs to all other 2wwers

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs angel...its tough so be easy on yourself, sometimes a month off is just what you need to build up strength to carry on.  I think this is a long-game strategy!  It's much harder to get pregnant than I was ever led to believe!!!!  

xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Angel, I'm so sorry. I hope you get through the day ok and can get a real life hug from friends and family tonight. Take it easy on yourself. 
  

Lou Anne and Bingbong,   for your results.
  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Angel,    .  Don't give up hope hun - a bit of breathing space makes a world of difference and puts things in perspective - this BFN is just a short term hiccup and does not represent an insurmountable barrier to becoming pregnant.  Fingers crossed that next time the result is the one we all hope for you.       In the meantime, hoping you get through today's sadness and get some real hugs from some one close.  

A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs - hope you can find the strength to carry on- if only we knew how many times it would take we could tick off the bfn as one step closer to that goal.

Bing bong - hope yours turn positive soon


----------



## some1

Morrigan and Angelmine - so sorry to read of your bfns    

Bingbong - sorry to read of your bfn this morning, hope the result changes on otd

Lou-Ann and Fullmoon - sending you loads of   for a bfp too

some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angelmine, I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you   . Be good to yourself, thinking of you 

Bingbong, sorry you got a BFN this morning ,   that this changes for you tomorrow  

AFM, I had AF type cramps on and off yesterday and the day before (not usual for me to get cramps till 'she' is about to show). I was convinced that 'she' was going to put in an appearance at some point today, but she hasn't yet (she's due to show up tomorrow). I also did a test this morning and it was a BFN , but there is still time for it to turn around   

Sending everyone still here and waiting lots of luck and   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Angel  so sorry, it is so hard do take a month off and rest, it sometimes help relieve the stress. Like I have always said I felt the stress of doing home insems much more than a clinic cycle or IVF as you have to be so in control.

How is you donor feeling?

L x


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan and Angelmine - so sorry to read about your bfns    Look after yourselves.

Bingbong and Lou-Ann - there's still a couple of days for your results to turnaround  . Sending you lots of    for OTD.

Full moon - hope 2ww isn't dragging. Sending you   for a BFP.

xx


----------



## bingbong

OMG! I think that I have a    

I couldn't sleep so decided to test (at 2.45am) and on my first response HPT there is a very very feint but definite line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yesterday there was nothing, no hint of anything, but today it is clearly there, just very feint. I also did a cheap internet 'ultra early' test but that is a bfn   but my faith would be in the first response over that one any day. I know the saying that a line is a line is a line, but it is very faint. Going to have to buy some more tests now   OMG I'm so excited      that it's right and gets darker. 

now how on earth do I go back to sleep   

bingbong x


----------



## ameliacooper

oooh Bing Bong how amazing!


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh BingBong - How exciting!!   I am   that the first test is right and they do say a line is a line after all!!     
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Felix42

Yeah Bingbong!!!! So very happy for you!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Excellent news BB.  I only ever had a feint line on my tests - it never got darker over the days I tested so don't worry too much about this.  

Morrigan and Angelmine really sorry to hear about your BFN's - hope you are doing ok and looking after yourselves. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## southern_angel

Hurrah *BingBong*  Brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you.

Hope this will be the start of a run of  on the board, keeping fingers crossed for Lou Ann and FullMoon.   

Thanks for all the lovely messages and . I'm still feeling pretty blue, but am meeting up with a friend later so can at least get a real life hug then. It's so hard dealing with this on my own - it's ironic that I thought so long and hard about becoming a single mum and whether I could cope on my own, but I didn't really think about what it would be like actually trying to get pregnant on my own 

I think I will take this month off and try again in April if I feel more up for it. My donor is away at the moment but we'll talk at the weekend.

Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

BingBong that is absolutely fantastic news   . I'm so happy for you, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Angelmine, hope you have a nice afternoon with your friend and take advantage of the real hugs  

I tested again this morning and it was a BFN again. I know that there is still tme for it to turn round (BB is proof of this  ). I am just waiting to see if the witch shows up at some point today, thought she was gonna show this morning  .   that she doesn't and I can continue the run of BFP's on here 

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eternal optimist

oh im so happy for you..... and your right, a lie is a line


----------



## cocochanel1

Bing Bong, woop woop! Yeah!! Well done xxx


----------



## lulumead

big smiles here BB....

crossing everything for everyone else.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

Thank you everyone for your lovely words, texts and pm's it really does mean so much   Especially nice to hear from Starbuck and Patterdale who had very faint lines but their pregnancies continued ok. I went to Boots today and bought more tests, and tomorrow I'll try a clearblue digital too. I'm feeling very relieved and happy, just hope that all is ok. I've booked to see the GP on Monday to get some more utrogestan which I'm hoping they will prescribe for me, they haven't been too supportive so far so I'm a bit worried that they won't. If the tests are still faint I'll ask for a beta too.

Unfortunately I have hurt my back, spent the day at work hobbling round and left early in the end. I went to a Chinese massage place that's meant to be good on the way home and had a massage on it, told him I was pg (  ) and the woman said that he agreed that I was?! He also said that as my bump grows I'll probably have lots of back problems...great   

Lou-Ann I have everything crossed that AF doesn't turn up for you     

     to FM, hope you are doing ok.

bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Whooppeeeee!  BB well done and so pleased!


----------



## loubi

BB what fab news....         

I am so happy for you and knew it would work!!!

Wow, how excited I am for you!!! 

A line is a line no matter how faint or strong....My first was a very faint one..and then did a digital one straight after!

Enjoy everyday of the next 30 something weeks.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## morrigan

whoop whoop- have now got an image of you putting your back out leaping for joy !!!!   

good luck for the rest of you testing!


----------



## sweet1

OMG BB I can't believe it! So happy for you and I hope it is def a BFP keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## upsydaisy

OMG BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        so so happy for you        .

A line is a line.  

I'll second what Patterdale said. Sainsbury's cheap as chips tests give a great dark line  .

Upsy
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

BB,                                                  

Just wanted to celebrate with you!    Congrats hun.

A-Mx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Bing Bong, that's brilliant news.   

x


----------



## wizard

Congrats Bingbong, fantastic news - and about time too on this thread.  So sorry to all of you who have had to suffer those absolutely gutting BFNs.

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

BB      . OMG - I am just thrlled for you   . Get one of those tests that says the words. I LOVED seeing that


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

BB big congratulations!!!!  I am so happy for you  

Lou-Ann       hope you're next with good news  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

BB, hope things are sinking in a bit.  

Lou-Ann, do hope you are next   

FM, hope you're hanging in there too.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Fab news BB - only just logged on today. 
I ended up going to a clinic for a beta because all lines were feint and I was worrying it was because of the hcg injection I'd had still lingering in my system - but my hcg was already 250 or so - the strength of the line doesn't necessarily mean much in my opinion! 

Enjoy!!    

Hope your back is better v soon 
OneStep


----------



## bingbong

Just to update that I tested again this morning, used two FR and got two BFNs. Used one CBdigital and got the dreaded words 'not pregnant' so so upset and confused. yesterday was one of the happiest days of my life and today it is gone   I don't know what to do now. I just don't understand it   I don't know whether to stop the utrogestan and wait for af or get a beta done in the small hope that maybe something is still there   to top it off my back is still really really painful and I can hardly move. 

I just booked to have a blood test at the birth company, hope that it isn't going to be another £50 washed away. But at least it will give me an answer one way or another. Best get going cos have to be there before 12 and I'm on super go slow with my back   

please send some hugs, I need them  

Lou-Ann I'm thinking of you and hope you are ok and AF has not shown up  

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Here's lots of hugs                Bingbong.  Do hope the blood test shows better news.     Thinking of you.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Oh BB, sending huge nos of hugs your way sweetheart.                                            

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

I think its a good idea to do a Beta as they will be able to tell at least if HCG levels were raised which they probably were which means implantation did take place, which is a good thing....although having had the same thing its also rubbish so sending lots and lots of hugs, and really hoping that bloods show that all is ok.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## starbuck

BB am keeping my fingers crossed that the bloods give you good news. 


Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, I'm    that you get good news from your blood test    . Thinking of you   

Still no AF for me, but still a BFN this morning , fingers crossed    

FM, hope you are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## starbuck

Lou-Ann - hope AF stays away and the BFN turns into a BFP tomorrow. 

We really need some good luck on this thread soon. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## GIAToo

Bingbong -            Hope you get good news today!!


----------



## estella

Bingbong,

Big    

I really hope you get another positive and they tell you what you wnat to hear!!

Just to add my little tale, on my daughter I tested positive (faintly) followed by 2 BFNs and followed up with a visit to a doctor who told me "you are definately not pregnant'.... I have a 2 yr old running around.

Hope this gives you hope and I'm thinking of you and wishing for the best!!!!

Lou-Ann best of luck for you testing tomorrow!!

E xxx


----------



## Damelottie

BB - I have everything crossed for you. It really is just too cruel   

Lou-Ann -


----------



## bingbong

Just to let you know that I am not pregnant. Apparently there have been a few false positives on FR lately, something that I always believed didn't happen but it seems that it can. Not sure how to go on from here and what to do next. Need a bit of time I guess. I can't thank you all enough for your   words and tales of hope. I don't think that I'll ever trust a hpt again.


bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Bingbong. That is just so very very cruel.         
Thinking of you. Wish I could do more to take away the pain. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Really sorry to hear this BB.  It's even worse to have your hopes raised and then dashed like this.  I hope you have someone with you for support. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## blueytoo

Just caught up with this thread and am so sorry to hear your news Bingbong  

Claire xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh so sorry BB     
Take care and hope you have someone to talk to over the weekend, but if you wanna chat PM me and I'll send you my number  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, already said it, but I am so sorry   . Thinking of you.. 

Its a BFN for me too girls as AF has arrived  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

BB, Lou-Ann, wish the news for both of you was other than it is.        This is such a hard road to walk - and often very lonely - so am hoping you both have family / friends close by tonight who can provide some comfort.

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

Lou-Ann - so sorry to hear your news too  

Claire xx


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear it is a BFN for you both


----------



## starbuck

Lou-Ann so sorry to hear is a BFN for you too.  

I can't believe the run of bad luck on here at the moment.  

I hope all of you with recent BFNs are looking after yourselves. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - so sorry about your BFN hun.  Take care of yourself        
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Felix42

Lou-Ann so very sorry hun.    

Thinking of you & Bingbong tonight.   

FM, hope you're hanging in there. 
 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ameliacooper

oh BB sooo very sorry to hear your news.  Am also here if you want to chat.  It's soo hard

Lou-Ann


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB i am sorry that it turned out to be negative - i also hate First Response as i was pregnant but i was at the time
take care of yourself what an emotional turnmoil.

Lou  so sorry it wasn't your time either

Where is the good luck on this thread!!

L x


----------



## estella

BB and Lou-Ann,

I just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear your news, it is so cruel for you both.

It's just not fair.

Just wanted to send some hugs


----------



## upsydaisy

so sorry BB, that's just horribly cruel  

Lou-Ann   wish it could have been different news.

Upsy
xxx


----------



## Violet66

Bb and Lou-Ann . so sorry you didn't get the results you wanted.


----------



## morrigan

How awful for you bb - sorry to here your news louann


----------



## lulumead

big hugs BB and lou-ann     
xx


----------



## Baby Blue

Keep trying Bingbong and Lou-Ann. It just wasn't meant to be this time but your time will come ...


----------



## acrazywench

Bing Bong I'm so sorry to read your news. It's awful to go from such a high to such a low  
Lou-Ann - sorry about the bfn   

Take some time to look after yourselves this weekend.  

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for all your   and thoughts, they mean a lot. I have got to wait till Monday to phone the clinic and see if they have sperm available for me to try again this cycle.

Good luck to FM and Lulu   .    that you are both able to bring good news to the board   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

bb and lou ann - so sorry xxx


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry to read your news *BingBong*, how horrible to have your hopes raised like that.  I hope you can be kind to yourself this weekend and find some peace.

Big  for you too Lou-Ann, sorry that you've not been lucky this time and I'm  it will be next time for you.

I'm still feeling very  but had a good cry on my friend yesterday and have planned a quiet weekend to try and rest and recover a bit. I'm definitely going to take a break from TTC for a month, maybe even go on a little holiday and drink wine in the sun...

Lots of  to FM and LuLu,

Angel


----------



## kizzi79

Morrigan, Angelmine, Bingbong and Lou-Ann I am so so sorry   This journey can be so hard. Hope you are all doing OK and have lots of support. Wishing you all loads of luck on your next treatment    

Hope you bring us the 1st bfp's of 2010 FM and LuLu  

Love, Krissi  xx


----------



## loubi

BB,   , oh I feel for you so much having your hopes raised like that....don't give up take whatever time you need to try again....one day you will succeed!!  

Lou-Ann - So sorry to hear of your news, I hope you to will soon get that BFP. 

Take care all


----------



## blueytoo

Back from clinic so am now on my 15th 2WW  

Sperm was fantastic though - 20 million with 99% motility so I am very pleased with that. It has been very strange going back to IUI after 3 previous IUI's and 5 IVFs. But if it stops my body killing off my embryos/babies then I'm all for it. 

28th March is my day 14 OTD but due to immunes I have to start testing on day 10 so 24th March for that. This is all a shot in the dark being an IUI but never mind, it's better than not having any tx at all. 

Sarah had to bully me all the way up to the clinic as I was chicken  

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Best of Luck Claire

L x


----------



## bingbong

I just wanted to say a massive thanks to everyone for their posts,   and pm's. It really has helped me so much   I'm sorry if I haven't replied to your pm, I got so many and at times like this communication isn't my strong point, but please know that they were all read and appreciated and I will get to replying! 

Claire wishing you lots of luck!

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Thanks Bingbong and JJ1 

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Blueytoo - I really hope this is the one for you - will be thinking of you. Hope your son is enjoying the adventure too. 
Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blueytoo, good luck for your 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good luck bluey.
xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Lou ann and bingbong, I was so sorry to read about youe BFN's, especially after your feint positive test BB. A similar thing happened to me on my second IUI and it was heartbreaking.  

Thinking of you both and good luck to those starting the 2ww  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Thanks Coco - I left my son at home, it's just me and Sarah (midnightaction) here, although I go home tomorrow while she has to stay.

Thank you lulumead and Lou-Ann too.

Claire xx


----------



## some1

Bingbong and LouAnn - so sorry to read that you both have BFNs    

Bingbong - like Kylecat, I also had the same thing happen on my second cycle.  It was the hardest BFN to take, I'd had loads of pregnancy symptoms and was briefly the happiest woman on the planet before I crashed back down to earth, so really feel for you hun  

Bluey - sending you lots of  

Fullmoon - how is your 2ww going?  not long til testing.  sending you lots of  
Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Sorry to add to the doom and gloom on this thread but another BFN im afraid     

BB im so sorry to read what you have been through     

Bluey sending lots of      for you 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Oh FM.  I'm so very sorry.   Take care of yourself. This is such a cruel journey.  for better news for you soon. 

Bluey, hope you're hanging in there ok.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

thanks FM but I am just so sorry about your BFN  it's just not fair. Look after yourself.

I just can't believe the bad run on here. Bluey I hope that you turn things round.

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys   

I can't get over our bad luck either     Mid march and still no BFP       Its just pants


----------



## lulumead

big hugs FM....certainly not a good start to the year, hopefully this means a bumper crop heading our way. xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM   big hugs, so sorry

Blueytoo sending lots of        your way  

Best wishes all,
Jovi x


----------



## blueytoo

Full Moon - I'm so sorry to hear your news     

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

FM I'm really so sorry to hear your news. As you say it is 'pants'. Hugs to you. Coco xxx


----------



## kizzi79

I am so sorry FM   hope you are doing ok - its just not fair is it!

Krissi xx


----------



## GIAToo

FM - so sorry


----------



## Rose39

So sorry Full Moon - take care hunny.   

Rose xx


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry FM   Sending   

It is utterly pants - really hope that the luck gets turned around soon... 

Angel x


----------



## indekiwi

FullMoon, Lulu, thinking of you both and hoping you are getting hugs from those you love.
     

A-Mx


----------



## Chowy

Sorry to hear about the horrible BFN that are popping up here so rapidly, I am willing for those BFP to come your ways.

 to all.

Chowy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fm, so sorry it was a bfn for you too  . Be kind to yourself, thinking of you...

 for you too Lulu.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thank you all for the       they are very much appreciated. Still feeling     but baseline tomorrow and stimming tomorrow eve if all is well   I'm so sick of this   c##p     for cycle no 12!

Bluey hang on in there hun       

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

I definitely am with you on that FM - very over ttc!....so crossing everything extra specially for you, and hoping that no 12 is the one.
xxxxxx


----------



## morrigan

Can't quite believe i am posting this already! but as of 10.00 am this morning I am back on the 2WW having had my 2nd unmedicated IUI. Testing 31st March.

Not feeling hundred very positive as having ovulation test issues again after having a really short peak last cycle they suggested going ahead as soon as I got a faint line this month but it still hasn't faded so who knows. They seemed happy with the timing although they have suggested if I have another cycle I should get a scan and trigger shot in UK first to make it more precise- they did add that they hoped that wouldn't be required- bless em! That would mean sourcing clinic in UK to do that for i think but i'm not thinking about that now as I will force myself to think positvely !!


----------



## acrazywench

FM so sorry to read about your bfn   But good for you for getting straight back on the rollercoaster and sending you lots of    that this next cycle is the one.

Bluey and Morrigan hope the 2ww passes quickly and sending you lots of    for bfps.

x


----------



## lulumead

some      for bluey & morrigan...time for some positives on here    
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blueytoo, Sarah & Morrigan


----------



## bingbong

Bluey, Morrigan and Sarah I hope that you are doing ok and have a wonderful result at the end of your 2ww     

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Am gutted today- out of curiosity (which did kill the cat im sure of it) i continued my ovulation test post IUI and it got more positive the day after my IUI. I got a positive on a digital ovulation 27 hours post IUI for the first time ever (it was timed on faint lines as i dont normally test positve) which means if I ovulated 12 hrs after that there is no way on earth it will of worked! 

I'm so annoyed as this is the first time my LH surge has happened like this - and its still positive now?. Feel like ive wasted lots of stress and money on this cycle to no avail.

Moan over !!!! sorry i will continue to spread   and hope your all doing ok !


----------



## GIAToo

morrigan - all is not lost, "Sperm can live in a woman's reproductive tract for up to five days or perhaps even longer. Fertilization is possible as long as the sperm remain alive."  That's from a medical journal and they said it at every talk I went to at the Fertility Show.  Keep positive      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Annaleah

Morrigan - i'm hoping the swimmers reached their destination and formed an orderly queue to decide which was most worthy of being the first and that as we type you have a fertilised egg on its way down the tube getting ready to make its home for the foreseeable.  As GIAT says all is not lost as sperm can live longer than previously thought.

Sending positive thoughts and lots of cyber  
Annaleahx


----------



## Damelottie

FM - so so sorry


----------



## southern_angel

morrigan said:


> Am gutted today- out of curiosity (which did kill the cat im sure of it) i continued my ovulation test post IUI and it got more positive the day after my IUI. I got a positive on a digital ovulation 27 hours post IUI for the first time ever (it was timed on faint lines as i dont normally test positve) which means if I ovulated 12 hrs after that there is no way on earth it will of worked!
> 
> I'm so annoyed as this is the first time my LH surge has happened like this - and its still positive now?. Feel like ive wasted lots of stress and money on this cycle to no avail.
> 
> Moan over !!!! sorry i will continue to spread  and hope your all doing ok !


All is not lost Morrigan, as others have said, sperm survives for a while (I was talking about the mechanics of this with a friend last week and he said 'sounds like it's like a sperm hotel in there'!) and also you can test positive for a few days too (I did last month and it really threw me until I found out it's not that uncommon).

Thinking of you and sending lots of 
Angel


----------



## morrigan

Oo I had a wobble yesterday - thanks for all your advise - it helps after all what will be will be- I understood that washed sperm used in iui could only live 24 hrs but I guess I'll find out in 10 days! Test still positive - weird !

Hope eveyone else is doing ok !


----------



## Mifi

Thanks for     LL  

Bluey and Morrigan lots of        for you

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blueytoo

morrigan said:


> Oo I had a wobble yesterday - thanks for all your advise - it helps after all what will be will be- I understood that washed sperm used in iui could only live 24 hrs but I guess I'll find out in 10 days!


No, that is actually correct. Fresh sperm can last longer, if you use sperm from a clinic the absolute longest it can survive is 72 hours but after 24 hours it starts to die fast. So 24 hours is correct.


----------



## midnightaction

Well I guess I should officially post here now, although it doesn't even feel like I am in the 2ww  

Knowing me I probably won't post much as I will either be hiding away somewhere in a darkened room hoping the days pass quicker or frantically sat up till 4am every morning consulting Dr Google about the slightest twinge I get and being convinced it is "A sign"  

Anyway I said to blueytoo earlier that if I get a BFP I will be so shocked that I will run out onto the nearest street, pull down my pants and moon the first person that comes along (I was joking.......well I think I was!!  ) so maybe it is in the best interests of the entire population of Cornwall if I don't get a BFP  

Anyway gotta keep smiling and cracking the jokes coz it's the only thing that gets me through it  

OTD = Mon 29th March 

Good luck to all my fellow 2ww's  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to send all those on the 2ww lots of     and  

Good luck to you all,   that we get some good news on here soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Morrigan - please don't worry about your continued positive ovulation tests.  The beginning of the surge is what is crucial for timing ovulation.  The hormone continues to be released but this does not mean that your ovulation is going to be delayed.  Keep thinking positive   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

good luck midnight action and look forward to hearing about your BFP from sky news when you get arrested for streaking !!!

Just thought I'd say google is the devil incarnate- Am now day 5 of LH surge !! Having spent the day googling long LH surge the only reference I could find was for double ovulation and twins... gulp....!!!!  

I will now add to my mantra of stay away from the pee sticks to stay away from google!!!!

Hope your all doing ok !!


----------



## dakotacharlene

hi im single and having ivf and due to take pregnancy test on tuesday not looking forward to it at all as iv had alot of period pains the whole 2 weeks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dakotacharlene - wishing you luck 
L x


----------



## dakotacharlene

thankyou x x x


----------



## cocochanel1

dakotacharlene - wishing you lots of  luck on Tuesday. The pains could be a good sign. Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

good luck dakotacharlene.   
x


----------



## bingbong

good luck dakotacharlene, agree that the AF pains could be promising   

I hope that Bluey, morrigan and Midnightaction are doing ok  

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Welcome and good luck dakotacharlene!

Good luck to Sarah, Morrigan and Bluey - hope you are holding out ok!    

Rose xx


----------



## morrigan

good luck dakotacharlene- hope you are surviving the last little bit!


----------



## BeBe1998

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Dakotacharlene xxx


----------



## loubi

Good luck ladies


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck everyone     

  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck for tomorrow Blueytoo xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just wanted to wish all the 2WW ladies good luck! 
           

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

to everyone here at the moment    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

to everyone on here. Especially those who have tested in the last couple of days, hope you are doing ok.

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

Well I am still holding out and resisting the urge to test, despite how hard it has been !! 

I have had every symptom in the book, AF cramps, lower back ache, PMT, spots, insomnia, large achey boobs, dizziness, spaced out, sore throat, dry mouth, headaches, blurry vision............which of course are all caused by the evil evil progesterone !! 

Anyway only 5 more days left to go  

Good luck to all my fellow 2ww's  

Sarah xxx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to everyone testing  

- Im impressed with resisting the urge to test! ive only just got over bloomin ovulation tests as i tested positive for 6 days in a row  

Im just imagining symptoms- I'm not taking progesterone this time and ended up being off work today after vomiting and having abdo pain- think my hormones are having a strop !!!

7 days to go  for me- reckon we should bottle this process and sell it for slowing time up cus is sure seems to make the fortnight last forever!!!


----------



## blueytoo

Denial stopped working for a bit today but has now resumed.  

I did my first test today at 10dpo as that is the immune protocol of testing I have to follow. I tested positive on the same day when I had the cycle where I miscarried but that was on an IVF cycle and this of course isn't, so I knew it would like be too early. Re-testing on Friday, Sunday definitely & maybe Tuesday if no AF. 

Tomorrow will be a big milestone for me to get past as I have never, ever got to OTD in any cycle except the one where I got pg with my DS, in all other cycles I have started spotting on the equivalent of tomorrow and then bleeding the next day. 

TBH, I think this is harder on my DS than it is on me. He is 12 now and has seen me go through 8 cycles of tx and is still as desperate as ever to be a big brother - pref to twins as he would like to sling one baby whilst I sling the other! He's also decided that both Sarah (midnightaction) and I will get BFP's this time and thinks it will be great as our babies could grow up together - bless!

So I am back to pretending that I'm not on a 2ww!

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, I really hope you and your DS have positive news in a few days' time - sending lots of     that all the years of waiting are nearly over for you both.  

Ditto MidnightAction.    

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

It's a BFN for me again. I started spotting on Wednesday night and knew then it was over and then AF came last night and so my 9th attempt is over. It was always a long shot going for IUI, so it will be back to IVF if I do this for a 10th time.


----------



## midnightaction

I might as well continue the trend, BFN for me as well again, it never gets any easier to just see that one line 

*Blueytoo* 

S xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh Sarah I am so sorry hun  take care

Blueytoo I just saw your post- I am sorry hun
L x


----------



## bingbong

Sarah I'm so sorry   it sounded so hopeful for you this time. 

Bluey sorry that it wasn't your turn either  

I just can't believe the run that we are having  

I'm now back on here again after IUI this morning. 42 million and 97% swimming so hopefully I'll be third time lucky. Feeling really sad now after reading todays news  

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong- good luck and keep positive and change the luck on the thread!! safe trip home
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blueytoo and sarah, I'm so sorry that it was BFNs for you both   . Be kind to yourselves, thinking of you 

BingBong, glad that everything has gone well this morning. Good luck for your 2ww, really hope that it flies by and brings good news to the board   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Blueytoo and MidnightAction, so incredibly sorry to read of your respective results.       

BB,     

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

Blueytoo and Sarah: so sorry to read about your negative results - it seems incredibly unfair. You have both been so helpful and supportive to many of us and it should be your turn to get some good news.      for you both and DS Blueytoo as I expect he too is disappointed.

BB: good luck hope this one works for you.

Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry to read of your BFNs Sarah and Blueytoo...I know there's nothing I can say to help, but am thinking of you both   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, and congrats on being PUPO Bing Bong...hope you can be the first to reverse the negative trend   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

Sarah and Bluey - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you both big hugs    

BB - hello 2WW buddy! Keeping fingers crossed for you!  

Well I'm now officially on the 2WW - 2 blasts on board this morning. Test date is Monday April 5th, which is Easter Monday (coincidence - Easter Monday last year was the day I got my first ever BFP - hopefully that is a good omen!).  

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Bluey and Sarah - sorry for your BFNs    It never gets any easier.  

Rose and BB - good luck on the 2ww.  Hopefully you will start a  run of BFPs


----------



## bingbong

Rose big congrats on being PUPO, I like the test date   will be lovely to have you to keep me company.

My test date is 10th April Lou.

Thanks Suity, Inde, Coco, Lou-Ann, Sima and JJ (so happy to hear about the donor JJ!)  

Sarah and Bluey  

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear about Bfn what horrible news.

Good luck to all those back on 2 WW- here's to some good news x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, congratulations on being PUPO .   that the dates are a good omen and you get your bfp . Good luck!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Bluey and Sarah     . Nothing I can say, its always rubbish when it doesn't work.

lots of love for BB and Rose...

am so hoping that we see a BFP on here soon...
xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Bluey and Sarah - so sorry to read your news.   Look after yourselves this weekend.

Bingbong and Rose - keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of   .


----------



## cocochanel1

JJ1 GREAT news re your donor - this sounds very exciting for you. Good luck with your decision making.
Rose - lovely news re your blasts - I have a good feeling for this cycle and I think the test date is a very good sign!! xxx


----------



## starbuck

So sorry to hear of the recent BFN's

Good luck to those still waiting - lets hope we have a string of BFP's very shortly.

Starbuck
x


----------



## winky77

Sarah and Bluey too     It's just so unfair.....life makes me flippin angry sometimes!

Rose ...congrats on being PUPO....I too think easter monday is a big positive omen! 

BB.....got everything crossed for you too 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Sarah and Bluey Too, I am so very sorry to read of your BFNs.  As the others say, it is sooo unfair. Sending you huge   and lots of   for next steps whatever you decide.

Bingbong and Rose, congrats on being PUPO!  Wishing you lots of   and a big change of luck on this board.  We are so overdue for a monster amount of BFPs.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Rose39

Just a quick post from me as I'm about to check out of the guesthouse - fly home tonight   should have stayed longer .... starting to symptom spot, which is far too soon, only 4 days after ET. You'd think I'd have learned after all these tx cycles, but no....   Trying to keep hopeful but then doubts kick in.... so typical 2WW then!

BB - how are you holding out hunny?  

Rose xx


----------



## bingbong

Rose I hope that you have a safe trip home, sorry that you are sad to be leaving and wished you had booked for longer. Hopefully you will return one day with LO  

I'm doing amazingly well, I know that it's early days but so far I'm quite enjoying the 2ww, I never thought that was going to happen! I'm not obsessing and am just enjoying being PUPO, I've even taken to talking (in my head not out loud) to any little dots in there, telling them to divide and grow and snuggle in. Probably sounds a bit mad now   


bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

BFN for me today although no af yet been spotting since Sunday !!

On top of that I've come down with d+v bug today! Deep joy! 

Prob going to have next month off as I need to find out how to get trigger shot and scan next time as my clinic doesn't do it so got decide whether to change clinics or not!

Good luck to all you on 2ww - we are well overdue some Bfps


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I'm so sorry   I hope that you manage to sort out getting a trigger shot, the scan should be fairly easy. Look after yourself and I hope that the d+v doesn't last long  

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, so sorry that it was a BFN for you  . Be good to yourself, I hope your bug gets better soon too.

Rose, safe journey home with your precious cargo   

BB, glad that you are enjoying being PUPO and keep talking to your little dots   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Morrigan so sorry this wasnt the one for you   Hope you feel better soon    

I can't believe its April and still no BFP!!!       Whats going on   

BB keep up the chats with your little dots              this is the one for you 

Rose congrats with being PUPO   

Lots of                      
for all 2WWers

I will be joining you all tomorrow  

My last IUI 2WW before I move back to IVF  
Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan - so sorry to hear about your bfn and that you're poorly. I hope the bug is shortlived. Look after yourself.   

Rose - hope you have a safe trip home and a non-stressed 2ww. Sending you lots of   

Bingbong - great to hear you're enjoying being pupo. If it makes you feel any less mad, or at least better to know that there is someone madder out there!*g* - I talked alot to my follies in my first cycle to try to encourage them to grow (which did result in a short-lived bfp) - and I even tried a spot of bribery in my 2ww by *showing* the hoped for emby some lovely things I would buy for the spare room/nursery to be if a little babs came along (with the implicit threat that the more tries needed would mean less money to spare for treats for the spare room!). Not exactly good parenting skills to start bargaining at embie stage - but it was all well intentioned!


----------



## lulumead

big hugs morrigan....

positive vibes to everyone else.xx


----------



## Annaleah

Sarah, BlueyToo, Morrigan - sorry to hear of your BFNs ..it's just rubbish   

Rose, BB and soon to be FM  - sending lots of    ...hope I haven't missed anyone

acrazywench - love the idea of bargaining with embies  

Annaleah xx


----------



## Rose39

Back home now - please can I ask a quick question.... I need to get a blood HCG test done on Tuesday (everywhere will be closed on Easter Monday, I'm assuming).

Where would you suggest getting it done and how much does it cost? I recollect someone saying that the Birth Company does them - do you have to book an appointment in advance or just turn up? Any advice welcome!

Rose xx


----------



## bingbong

hi rose

Welcome home! Yeah, the Birth Company, it's £50 and if you go before midday you get the result the same day. You do need to book.

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Officially joining you with OTD 15 April   

Happy Easter all     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ambergem

Millions of luck FM and all the other 2 WW's       I'm having EC on Saturday so will hopefully join you next week xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blueytoo, Sarah and Morrigan - sorry to hear it was BFN ladies  

Lots of love & luck to our current 2ww's       xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Congrats on being pupo FM. Sending you lots of    and wishing you a stress-free 2ww.

x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys   

Linz good luck with your EC hope you are not too sore and you get a bumper crop   see you here very soon hun    

Happy Easter break all  

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, congrats on being PUPO. Hope that your 2ww flies by and you get your so deserved BFP   

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww too.   that someone will bring the long awaited for good news to the thread soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loubi

Good luck to all you 2WWers!!!

I am wishing you all loads of           

Take care


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou-Ann    its been a very long road so far   

Hope everyone is happy munching away on their easter eggs


----------



## Fraggles

Hi everyone

I am joining you on the 2ww too. Dare I say it but I don't know when my OTD is. Usually my cycle is only 22 days so based on that and today being day 12 I assume my next cycle will start or not as the case might be before the 14 days would be up.

Any experts on the thread able to answer this one.

Good luck to all and hope you are having a fab Easter. I am in Brno and the weather is absolutely gorgeous.

Lots of love F x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, good luck on your 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Lou-Ann. I found this on the general 2ww and it made me laugh so am sharing it with you in case you've not seen it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233096.30

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles are you already checking out the 2ww board?! I loved that post though, so very true and gave me a giggle.

Rose how are you getting on?   Not long till Tuesday   

FM   hope you are doing ok

linz I hope that EC went ok  

I'm doing alright, starting to go a little   which is annoying. The first week has been great though, and now I'm in the second I expect that it will all be downhill from now   

So hoping that the tide turns and we have a long run on BFPs without a BFN to be seen   

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to everyone on 2WW- what alot of you all of a sudden. I can feel a bumper crop of BFPs coming on.


----------



## Rose39

Welcome to Fraggles and FM! Sending you lots of luck!    

BB - how are you doing hunny?    

News here is that I've booked my blood test for Tuesday (was supposed to be Monday but lab closed) so OTD has moved back by one day - it's pretty early anyway, 2 days earlier than with my previous clinic. Am feeling very low today - trying to brace myself for a negative result, a kind of self-protection mechanism kicking in, as every time I've got my hopes up (especially after last year's m/c) I've come down to earth with a big crash, and after so many cycles it just gets harder to believe that I might get a BFP. I had really good blasts this time, young and proven donors, a good lining, I rested, ate well, did the immune protocol and took bucket loads of vitamins, so if this is a negative I'll be at a complete loss as to what else to do, and it will be more than just unlucky. And the clinic gets such good success rates that I've been kind of counting on that too as a source of reassurance, but I wonder if I will buck the trend. I don't have any symptoms to speak of - swollen boobs and a very bloated tum, which I know are mainly due to the gestone, but none of the AF-like twinges that I retrospectively remember having with my BFP last year.  At least I have frosties, but with the world cup it would be several months before I could go pick them up. I also have to put a brave face on during Tuesday as everyone at work will expect me to come back glowing from my holiday in Cape Town, whereas I'll be on tenterhooks all day waiting for the phone call with the beta HCG results (which will come through while I'm at work too, which will be very tough).

Sorry for the me-post - this 2WW is particularly hard as it's been such a long wait planning the tx (as my last tx was abandoned) and as this is my 7th tx in 2 years (6th IVF), it feels like such a long slog to get to that elusive sticky BFP.  

I so hope to get good news on Tuesday, but right now I'm preparing myself for the worst. 

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Rose...its tough to keep believing but I so hope its good news for you.

lots of love to everyone else too....am crossing everything for a lovely run of BFP's so lift everyone's spirits and belief that it can and does work   
xxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Lots of love and luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweet1

Sending everyone some


----------



## Mifi

Oh Rose hang on in there hunny    I really hope &    that you will get a wonderful surprise on Tuesday     I know what you mean with the long hard journey   it is really hard to keep on going but they do say you have to be in it to win it   and we just have to hold on to that chance that this 2WW will be the last and we will get the BFP that we all deserve        

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Chowy

Hi Rose

Honey this line of BFN's has got to end somewhere and I am so hoping it stops with you.   for Tuesday. xx

 to all other 2ww, it really is a horrible time that should be allowed a fast forward button  

Chowy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies wishing you all luck on your 2ww- rose I think you're the first to test I really hope and pray this is the one for yo. Xx


----------



## indekiwi

Just popping in to wish everyone on the TWW all the luck in the world - so many hopes and dreams - and trepidation - in the one place, that it's no wonder this can be such a hard time for those enduring it.    

Rose, sending you lots of     for tomorrow hun.

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Rose I will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping every crossed for you    

thanks everyone for the luck and thoughts  

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Sending everyone on the 2ww lots of luck.

Rose, thinking of you and hoping so much for a positive result for you.

Coco xxx


----------



## Mifi

Rose lots of love & luck for tomorrow    

Really hope you change the BFN trend here as we are soooo overdue lots of BFP


----------



## wizard

Rose    

FM, bingbong and fraggles, hoping this is your last 2ww for a long time.

Wizard x


----------



## Fraggles

Wizard just seen your profile, am so so sorry.   

Thanks for your good wishes, I hope so two. But on another thread BB and I are on everyone is avoiding (pause for dramatic affect) caffeine. Must I give that up? and when I am on my 2WW?

Rose good luck. Whose next to test after Rose?

F x


----------



## wizard

Fraggles my approach after a number of 2wws, failed cycles and others is that you should do what feels ok for you. I think diet / relaxation etc is all good stuff but we'll never know if it really changes the outcome of that BFP. There are women who have done everything possible during a cycle to make sure that there are no reasons for it not to work and still get a BFN. And there are those who have been less prescriptive and got a BFP. Personally I think it's about finding the one good egg (and of course timing / sperm quality for IUI) and caffeine and other things in _moderation_ probably isn't going to really change that..... I think we just so want this to desperately work and that it feels we have so little control that living well and healthily is really the only way we can feel we have any control at all over the process. And yes it may help, but at the same time I don't think a coffee a day or glass of wine in the 2ww will really change the outcome. For what it's worth, I've done the whole body is a temple thing on a number of occasions and then been less conscientious on others and still ended up with a BFN. On my last cycle I did what I wanted and got a BFP. As you've seen it ended so sadly but it didn't have anything to do with what I did or didn't do in the 2ww.

I don't know if that helps. Good luck.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow        

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose    lots of luck for tomorrow
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - thinking of you and hoping for good news tomorrow (can't believe you haven't given in and used a shop test - I def would have!)
Really wishing you the very best of luck    
Suitcase
x


----------



## kizzi79

Dear Rose, BB and Fraggles - wishing you all the best of luck this 2ww   

Really really hope this is your time Rose - will be thinking of you tomorrow Rose (esp as having to try and work as normal)  

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose 
L x


----------



## Rose39

Thank you so much for the kind wishes for tomorrow (and for the texts and PM's received too!)     . I have no idea if it's worked - still have symptoms (bloated tum, sore boobs, going to the loo all the time) but they could all be so easily down to the gestone and progynova.   

Will post as soon as I get the results! 

Rose xx


----------



## Violet66

Everything crossed for you Rose


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Rose


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

How funny, I had iui on 3rd April, my consultant is telling me to test on 18th, not a chance I'll be waiting that long. AF is due to start on the 13th so figure I should know by then one way or t'other.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for tommorrow Rose and fingers crossed for everyone else on 2WW


----------



## Rose39

Well very sadly I don't think I'm going to be changing the stats on here - I just tested now with a digital test as I needed a little bit of time to come to terms with things before having the blood test and then straight to work, and as I suspected, it's a BFN - expecting the blood test to confirm later.

Don't know what to think - I had really good blasts, 2 proven and young donors, decent lining, I rested and cut out stress - did everything I was supposed to do, and yet still a negative. I don't understand what went wrong this time, especially as I've been pregnant before, so my body knows what to do. 

I was so hopeful for this cycle - almost all the ladies who go to CFC come back with a BFP, and that's with partners who are typically in their 40s and unproven, whereas my male donor was in his 20's and proven.... it feels yet again as though I have been extraordinarily unlucky. 

At least I do have some frosties - will have to start saving up for another trip to Cape Town... the challenge is the World Cup now as to when I can go out next as flights and hotels will be so expensive. With 70% success rates at CFC, I wasn't thinking that I would have to put in place a plan B - but typically for me I'm one of the 30%. I was so hoping my luck would change this time.  I really don't know how I'm going to be able to get through today and smile and tell colleagues I had a lovely "holiday".

Good luck to all those on the 2WW - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!   

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Rose I am so sorry ^huge^, I do hope that your test changes, as it does seem very soon after ET.  I really thought that you'd have a good result. 
My FF went to Barbados had a great cycle with blasts and didn't get a good result on test day, but she did when she went back for a long weekend to collect her frosties and has a son.

Giving you  to get through the day at work when inside your hurting so much.

L x


----------



## blueytoo

So sorry to hear about your BFN Rose.   Good that you're getting a blood test too though. Dr Sher in the USA has every patient do a beta test 5 or 6 days past blast transfer rather than pee sticks and I've seen lots of them get a negative peestick but positive beta so hang in there.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Rose I'm so sorry...I do hope it might yet change for you   
Thinking of you today at work,  
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose    All I can do is hope you are wrong - and of course I am thinking of you.

Wizard x


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so sorry for the disappointing result this morning.  Your cycle sounded so promising and it gave me some hope for the future.  I really hope it is just a case that you have tested too early and your blood tests will come back with something more positive.  You do have a plan B and some frosties so take time to take stock and don't beat yourself up.


----------



## bingbong

Rose I'm thinking of you and sending massive    I so hope that you get good news from the blood tests.  

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - I really hope that the HPT is wrong and the blood test will show a BFP    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW too       
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, I am so sorry that the peestick wasn't positive.   When everything looks so promising, it makes it that much harder. That's great you've got frosties tho at least. E was a frostie. 
Can you have a short day at work maybe & treat yourself to a bit of pampering/early night? 

BingBong, hope you're doing ok?   

Not sure if anyone else is on 2ww at the mo. Sending you  &  too if so. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Bridged

Oh Rose I'm sorry to hear this.. are you sure?? Can you test again?  
wishing you positive vibes and energy   
Bridged x


----------



## indekiwi

Rose,          I hope things turn around with the blood test.       It's so, so hard to bear hun, but as Felix says, you have a Plan B and there are some lovely little bubs created from frosties - Muddy's little girl is another case in point and is simply delicious. 

Hope someone is near to hold you close and let you cry on their shoulder if needed.     

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Rose Thinking of you and sorry to read your news.  

F x


----------



## acrazywench

Rose, so sorry to read your news   .

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I am so sorry to read your news    . Thinking of you....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs rose....am wishing so much for you that the blood test is different or if not that you get back to SA soon. I'm not sure if it helps hearing about others experience but my friend is currently cuddling a very gorgeous baby born from 2nd frostie attempt with donor eggs. At 45 I think she had given up. sorry if not helpful to hear at this moment in time.

Hope you have managed to get through the day.

    

xxx


----------



## Mifi

Rose im so sorry I hope that your bloods come back BFP and you get a wonderful surprise     

PS
I have had 2 negative pee sticks and a positive blood test before


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to read your news Rose but I am hoping with all my heart that the outcome changes once you've had the more sensitive blood test    

Thinking of you - this must have been a really tough day  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Rose - so very sorry to read your news  .  Thinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose, so sorry that hpt was -ve...   for the blood test


Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose really hoping your blood test brings more positive news  
Jovi x


----------



## Rose39

Thank you so much for all the kind wishes. Sadly the blood test came back as a negative so now starting to save up madly yet again to go back to SA for the frosties (I have 3 good blasts). The earliest I can go back will probably fall right in the middle of the World Cup   but I don't want to have to wait 2 months until it's over and there are only 8 matches in Cape Town. Just have to keep moving forward.... heartily fed up of this now though and summoning up the enthusiasm is hard.... oh well....

Good luck to all those testing shortly - we must have a change of luck soon   

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  you are so strong. Maybe a few months off will be good to refocus gather strength and money, as you have your frosties waiting. 

Darn football who'd have thought it would get in the way of TTC! My friend's son is going out there for the WC but staying in Durban and moving around for the matches.
L x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* So very sorry hun, it never gets any easier to have to deal with, am thinking of you 

Sarah xx


----------



## bingbong

Rose I am so very sorry    I really hoped that it would be different for you  

Looks like it's back to me on Saturday then 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

So BB will that be 14 or 16 days?


----------



## Fraggles

OK which one of you mentioned earlier that you had been SYMPTOM WATCHING and had been squeezing your boobs - come on own up. Well, as well as ordering the 1 pack of 25 peesticks because obviously I am completely rational, am not bonkers and not an obsessive 2ww, that little post has now got me groping my boobs and thinking ouch they hurt. Errh well what do I expect if I am prodding and poking them. Doh.

Someone call the psychiatrist and send them over to mine please. Do you reckon they could prescribe some medication (along with the delightful pessaries) where our minds were completely focused on our lives and only thought of BFP's and the 2WW on testing day?

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles those lovely pessaries will give you sore boobs so stop groping them!! Seriously, on them who knows if a symptom is a symptom or a side effect. As for the 25 HPTs  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

25 HPT's well I know Bing I didn't order enough as that means they will only be enough for a day, perhaps I should order 10 more packs for the remaining days.   They only work out at £4 for the 25 whereas last time I kept buying those expensive clear blue ones.

F x


----------



## acrazywench

Rose, so sorry that the blood test came back negative.  

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Rose, said it by text - am sorry and am thinking of you lots xxx

I'm on the 2ww finally! Just home from my IUI. It all went well - 2 lots of acupuncture - one before and one after. The main Consultant did the IUI for me which was nice. Test date is April 22nd. 

Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Wahoo Coco welcome.


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Coco!!    

Rose xx


----------



## wizard

Coco great news.  Good luck and I hope the time flies by.

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Rose I'm so sorry to hear about your results.  I really thought this would be the one for you.  I'm glad that you have frosties and already planning when you can go back.  I hope you have some people around you to give you proper comfort. 

Coco well done on joining the 2ww - sounds like you have got all your bases covered for a successful cycle. 

BB have got my fingers crossed for Sat.

Starbuck
x


----------



## cocochanel1

who else is on 2ww? 
Bing, FM, Lulu ( ??) - anyone else?

Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Fraggles


----------



## bingbong

I don't think that Lulu is quite yet but may be wrong. The front page hasn't been updated so who knows. I know I'm next to test  

Thanks Starbuck, just sent you a pm   

FM how are you getting on? 

Coco welcome to the madness  

bingbong x


----------



## loubi

BB - I really wish you all the luck for Sat and testing!!     I really hope you get that 1st BFP of the year!!! Lots of PMA as hard as that is...your time has to come soon. 

Best of luck to others on 2ww...


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Rose im so so sorry      

BB your next I have everything crossed & ** crossed paws          

Coco good to see you here hun      

Im not doing great had AF type cramps and very      spent all evening crying yesterday because I just feel its going to be another BFN for me    struggling tbh just don't know how much more I can stand    and taking metformin which makes me feel rank for nothing really    me off   

Lots of         
to all the 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

hello ladies, well after my sunday afternoon naughtiness with mr NY when he was over    (day 11 so timing not brilliant), I sort of am on a 2WW but to be honest seeing that I have had infected tonsils, and now have a mouth full of ulcers I'm not really holding out much hope  ;    My body is falling to pieces. So just want Af to come and then I can get going again as have had to wait for tests to be done which showed all as it should be.

I am crossing absolutely everything that we now have a full run of BFP's.     


xxx


----------



## bingbong

FM   lots of women say they had AF type pains and got a BFP so don't give up yet. I so hope that this is your time  

Sorry Lulu, I forgot about your natural attempt. Fresh sperm can live a lot longer so hopefully   

thanks for all the thoughts and wishes and crossed fingers and paws   

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Bing   

FM    - sending some hugs.

Lulu   . I think we all need to take some lessons from you!! Day 11 is OK if you are a 28 day cycle as sperm 'waits' for the egg in  the tubes. You need oraldene for your ulcers.

Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

seriously no one needs to take advice from me, I'm rubbish with men...if I'd played it better I'm sure there would have been more action. Nevermind.  I'm afraid I'm not going to be one of those lucky ladies who has sex once and then gets pregnant    If only.

FM hugs...

coco: thanks for advice for ulcers, they are really painful    Haven't been able to eat any easter eggs as tonsils were bad at the beginning of the week.  Mr NY has avoided it.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starbuck

Sorry I missed the others on 2ww in my earlier message - my fault for just checking the front page.

am hoping we have lots more mums to be on the other thread soon.

good luck all.

starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to send some   and   to all on the 2ww at the moment.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Violet66

rose, so sorry to read about your BFN

I know how galling it is to have such high hopes dashed. 

FF has made me feel really encouraged about frozen embryo transfer though - there seem to be loads of ladies here that have got PG using that method. 

Onwards and upwards....good luck for the next shot. 

postive vibes to all others in the 2ww


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco great to see you on 2WW   Lots of        

Rose  

Lots of   for BB, FM, Lulu, fraggles 

Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

well ladies, I have some good news for you  

I tested yesterday and got a BFN in the morning, but then using different tests I got two BFPs later in the day, the lines were really faint so after last time getting a false BFP with a faint line I waited before saying anything.

Tested this morning (at 3am   ) and got a darker line and the most wonderful word 'pregnant' on the cbdigital. So I think that four tests of two different brands telling me it's a     I'm going to go with that!! I am a bit scared of loosing it like last time but hopefully it will all go ok and my little dot is a sticky one   I'm so excited, have hardly had any sleep and I just cannot stop smiling (or checking that it still actually says 'pregnant')!

I have been having some strange cramps since yesterday, not really AF type (although I don't really get them so maybe they are?!) do you think that is anything to worry about?

Thank you so much to everyone for their wonderful support   but especially to those who chatted to me on the IVF thread after my last cycle when I was thinking of ditching IUI, Lulu, Coco, Suity and Felix you pushed me in the right direction and I'm so pleased that you did   I really wouldn't be here without so many of you wonderful ladies.


bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news!!!! Soooooooo very pleased for you BB. Wishing you a happy healthy and glowing 8 months ahead. Yippee!!! May your BFP be the first of many on this thread now. 

Good luck Fraggles, FM and Coco. Hope I've not missed anyone. 

Big  again to Rose but  that the frosties do the trick!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps AF type pains totally normal. Its LO snuggling in for the long haul. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Felix   I hope that you are right about the cramps!!! Hope that little E is doing ok  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Bing do I predict no studying will get done today as you now have a different wonderful sort of distraction?


----------



## Rose39

Congratulations BB!!!   

As Felix said, cramps are entirely normal and a good sign!

Rose xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

BB - so pleased for you                         
That's so wonderful! 

The best of luck to all the others on the 2WW    

Take care
All the best
OneStep


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Moderator please can you add me to front page for 2ww - OTD 18th April

Thanks

F x


----------



## Damelottie

BB -             . OMG!!! Such fantastic news      . I am so so so pleased for you      

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Rose    . Alfie came from a frostie hun     

All my love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

BB - that is wonderful news        
You take care now.

Good luck to all the other 2 ww ladies - Fraggles, FM, Coco and Lulu (I believe, hope I haven't missed anyone).     

GIA Tooxx


----------



## indekiwi

Bingbong, that's marvellous news hun - so very, very pleased for you!!!

                                

Wishing everyone else on the TWW so much luck and the same joy at seeing the right result.

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Thank you everyone   I still can't quite believe it but just can't stop smiling  

I really really hope that this turns the way of this board from now on and we have a long run of BFPs to make up for the drought we've had.     Fraggles, FM, Lulu and Coco

bingbong xxx


----------



## starbuck

Excellent news BB - am so happy for you.  Lets hope for a bumper crop of BFPs to come from now!

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

can't believe the drought is over        

great news BB.

crossing fingers for everyone else.

lovely news...
xx


----------



## ambergem

Wow! What fantastic news Bingbong!!! That's made my day- many congratulations- it's so fabulous to hear some good news     xxx may this be the first of many BFP's- much, much luck to all the other 2WW's


----------



## wizard

Great news bingbong     

Wizard x


----------



## Papillon

BB - so pleased for you. Well done.    

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## cocochanel1

BB thank god for that - some good news at last! Congratulations how exciting! Wooo hooooo
Love Coco xxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! so happy for you  

Keep smiling BB!               

Lets hope this starts a run of good  
Upsy
xxx


----------



## some1

Wow Congratulations BingBong!!! Fantastic news!!!   

Some1

xx


----------



## Violet66

hooray! Congratulations BB


----------



## caramac

Fantastic news BB!!! I'm so pleased for you. 

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2WW - sending you


----------



## Baby Blue

Congratulations Bingbong   

Wishing you the very best of luck with your pregnancy, Baby Blue


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Big congratulations Bingbong           

Really hoping this is a new trend you're setting for a lovely run of BFPs



Hoping it's good news for everyone else currently on 2WW 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BingBong, already said it, but fantastic news!!       
I am so happy for you and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy .

Hope that those of you testing soon are able to follow in BB's footsteps   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB congratulations wishing you a healthy pregnancy
Lx


----------



## Mifi

BB I'm so so happy for you hunny   absolutely fantastic news              at last our first BFP of 2010!!!!! Lets       it is the first BFP of many       who's next


----------



## RedRose

CONGRATULATIONS BING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, didn't I always say that I didn't think it would take long for you?  As the others have said the cramps are a good, normal sign.  Enjoy these precious days and congrats again,
                  Good luck to everyone waiting to test and    to those still waiting for their BFPs, lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## sweet1

BB Congratulations!!!! So happy for you and can't wait to hear how your pregnancy progresses. Excellent news!


----------



## Maya7

BB  ... Fantastic news!!!  Congratulations on your BFP  

Hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy  


Maya


----------



## Sima

Congratulations on the   BingBong.  That is such lovely news.  I wish you a happy pregnancy


----------



## southern_angel

Wonderful news BongBong, congratulations  

As FullMoon says, let's hope the luck has finally turned and we get lots more lovely BFPs on the board soon...


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations - how fantastic - it does work !! Good luck to everyone else soon to test!


----------



## bingbong

I just read back over all your posts and started   happy tears of course!! Thank you so much   I still can't quite believe it   and still can't stop smiling. Tested again this morning and the line is getting darker so hopefully I'll relax a little bit  

It's a bit strange about where to post now   

I booked to see my GP in two weeks (the first appt I could get with the one I wanted to see) to get some more progesterone, is there anything else that I should be doing?  

    to Fraggles, FM, Coco and Lulu. I predict lots of good news coming up  


bingbong x


----------



## some1

Bingbong - it is a really strange feeling when you first get a bfp isn't it. You are no longer ttc but everything feels a bit fragile so it is hard to really consider yourself pregnant. Come and post on the bumps and babies board if you feel up to it - I know some people worry about tempting fate, but Thinking positive has got to be a good thing! Otherwise, there is the 'waiting for first scan' thread (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232976.0) on the trimesters board where everyone is in the same boat as you. Are you going to have a 7 week scan? You may not be able to get one on the NHS but can get them done privately (my local scan place charges £70. Such an exciting time, I'm so pleased for you !

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Congrats BB - very chuffed for you!!!   Don't worry about the cramps - I had really bad cramps the night before I did the pregnancy test and thought that once I'd done the test in the morning and it was a BFN, I would take some strong painkillers to help. I obviously never got the chance to take those painkillers and the rest as they say is history!!!  

Take care of yourself and rest up

Kylecat xxx


----------



## sweet1

Well done again BB. Can I ask what meds you were taking (eg. Clomid, and what type of trigger) when you got your BFP?

In the words of When Harry Met Sally, 'Ill have what she's having'


----------



## lulumead

good question SSA...i'd be interested to hear the timing of sperms post trigger....I know that reprofit seem to do it a bit different  

xx


----------



## bingbong

I'll put it on the IUI thread, seems to fit there better than here  

KK thanks for the cramps story   I mainly seem to get them when walking but they aren't too painful thankfully.

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

thanks poppet.x


----------



## loubi

BB,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such fab news as I said on PM. I wish you a very happy 8 months, enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.

I just hope that this is the start of more BFP's for those 2WWers!!

Take care all


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Congratulations bingbong   I have updated you on the first page   if anybody wants to be added to the front page just let me know.

Lets hope this is the first of many BFP's  

Sharry x


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Bingbong, that's fabulous news!        . I'm so happy for you. I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Let's hope we all follow in your footsteps soon. 

x


----------



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!
                    ​                 ​                     ​      ​   *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​ 
*Full Moon* - DIUI - Testing 15/04/10   
*Fraggles* - DIUI - Testing 18/04/10   
*cocochanel1* - DIUI - Testing 22/04/10    
*Bridged* - DIVF - Testing 27/04/10   
*Suitcase* - DIVF - Testing 03/05/10   ​ *GIAToo - *DIVF - Testing 04/05/10    ​ *smilingandwishing* DIUI - Testing 06/05/10    ​ *Louanne - *DIUI - Testing 08/05/10   
*Full Moon* - DIUI - Testing 13/05/10   
*Caramac* - DIUI - Testing 14/05/10   ​ *Frenchy - *DIUI - Testing 15/05/10   
*morrigan *- DIUI - Testing 22/05/10   

​                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​


----------



## Sharry

New home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233900.0

Sharry x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sharry 

I'm also on 2WW with OTD this Thursday 15 April - not that I think it will be good news  

Love FM XXXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Me too - testing Thursday 22nd - DIUI. Thank you! 
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

OK, Coco, Fullmoon - are you reading, I have decided we are going to each get a BFP OK.

F x


----------



## Chowy

BB well done honey, fingers crossed for a stress free, happy pregnancy.

Best of luck for the 2ww's everyone, I know it is so hard. xx

Chowy xx


----------



## lulumead

yes ladies I say a full sweep on the BFP's.        
xx


----------



## bingbong

After the long drought of BFNs I think that we should only have BFPs for the rest of the year!!!

Does anyone know of anywhere cheaper in London to get a beta done than the Birth Company on Harley St? It's £50 there. 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing

Can't your GP do it or is it more technical that that? 

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles I hear you! Absolutely........
Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

My GP won't do them.

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

what about ringing TDL, HCA or another clinic The path lab

My clinic used to charge £40 but that was a  while ago.  Otherwise could your local EPAU do one for you?
pts can self refer to ours and St Thomas' I believe

L x


----------



## morrigan

bb-There's always the option of making up exagerating some symptoms to get referred to local epu- bit sneaky but you have to make system work for you!! Some gps will do it so only seems fair- am I awful or what!- google gov NICE guidlelines for maternity so you know what's recomended !

Good luck for all you 2ww'ers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB ask for a materntiy book appt early and they would surely do your Bloods and your 7 week scan
Lx


----------



## Fraggles

Morning

OK I fess up I tested this morning. MY OTD day is 18th and I had iui on the 3rd but my cycle would usually start tomorrow so also figured based on early testing 4 days before your period is due, then that would work - but BFN. 

I am taking progesterone pessaries but I would have thought correct result would show up a day before your period is due wouldn't you.

Anyone able to help please?

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles way too early hun. The five days before af thing is based on a 28 day cycle. it can change, those lovely pessaries will likely stop af from starting so go back to your otd and you are too early, I know it's hard.

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hi Fraggles, 

I think regardless of AF date you would need to leave at least 14 days post IUI for an accurate response. Implantation could take 10 days and the hormone needs to build up.  I would continue with pessaries until OTD and then test again or give it at least 14 days, some clinics say 16 days.

hoping you've just tested too early  
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

mmm thanks for that Lulu, I know what you say is true but guess now it is a waiting game to see if AF shows up this week.

F x


----------



## lulumead

Fraggles, it is rubbish as you probably know your body well enough but there is always a chance that it is still positive and is just too early.  I have known everytime that it hasn't worked and on the time when i got a biochemical I felt very strange so knew something had occurred!

Hang in there. 

xx


----------



## bingbong

I got a BFN on the morning of 11dpiui and then a BFP that afternoone, 11 days is quite early though. Unlike you Lulu, I was convinced last time that it had worked, and then got the false positive   this time I really had no idea whether it had or not, but really didn't think that it had, and it had! 

Thanks everyone for the beta tips, I'm getting it done today and will try the EPU for my scan. I'm seeing my GP in two weeks so I'll ask if he can refer me before I call them up with a sob story about to try and get a scan  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

I am hoping this sign is a little too early however    and if there was an icon of a bottom lip sticking out a mile I would add that into the mix too.

And as I felt so relaxed when I was in Brno and mentally have figured out the logistics of being a solo mum this weekend, the time is right for me to get a BFP NOW.

F X


----------



## cocochanel1

What is a false positive - how/why does it happen?
xxx


----------



## some1

From what I know, there are probably 3 different ways a 'false' positive pregnancy test could occur

1 - a faulty test
2 - an 'evaporation line' appearing to give a positive result.  You should always read a pregnancy test result at the time indicated on the test packaging.  If you read it later than this an evaporation line can appear (a very faint line where the positive line would have appeared, caused by the evaporation of chemicals in the test).
3- a chemical pregancy, where fertilisation has taken place, maybe even implantation and some HCG is released but for whatever reason the embryo fails to stick. 

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

When I tested I got a line come up really quickly, but it was so so faint. And apparently when they are really faint they can, very rarely, be a false positive. 

Just got my beta hcg back, 254. Doesn't sound very high but according to Dr Google that's slightly below average for 18 days post trigger. Anyone know where I can find more info please. Repeat is Wednesday morning. So so hope that all's well in there   

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, have a look on the trimesters thread waiting for a scan pages as there should be a link to a site there which gives ranges of beta results. Its beta.something but I can't remember what the exact address is I'm afraid. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi BB
I just checked my numbers and I was 248 (very close to what yours is) on 28 August, which would have been about 14 days (can't remember exactly) and it went up to 757 about 72 hours later. 

I know there are websites with numbers, but haven't got the details. 

Fingers crossed yours are increasing nicely.  
Take care
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

My 248 was from 28 August and I had a 2 day transfer on 13 August, which I calculate to mean 18 days after eggs were fertilised - so roughly where you are. 
OS


----------



## bingbong

Thank you 

Couldn't find a link on the first trimester board but http://www.betabase.info/index.php is fab and made me feel much better  OneStep nice to know your results  looking on the 'post your beta result here' board on FF is just scary as they all seemed so much higher. Now I just have to not stress about it until Wednesday 

How are the 2wwers going?

bingbong x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/hcgcalculator.shtml

Here's another calculator for HCG's

/links


----------



## bingbong

Cem   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Fraggles I have had a negative on day 12 but positive on day 13 post IUI  

BB your HCG sounds very good to me hun   try not to get stressed with numbers   hard I know   

So far dare I even say it but no sign of AF but still expect the witch to arrive tomorrow sometime especially due to the cramps Ive had over the last 4 days   and I feel awful but thats probably the   Metformin    evil drug from hell!!!!!

If I get through tomorrow I will test on Wednesday as only 1 day early (13 days post IUI)

I just     that all my suffering isnt for nothing  

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM I have everything crossed for you      
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ameliacooper

BB - I'm sure my HCG tested around day 14/15 coz of bloating and pain (they thought it may be ectopic) and it was less than yours I'm sure - 210 I think.  My sister who had fertility treatment and ended up with twins told me that hers was less than mine!

248 is good.


----------



## kizzi79

Fraggles, FM and Coco     

Really hoping the good luck on this thread continues  

Love Krissi xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks AC  

FM I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow        

Fraggles and Coco how are you doing??    

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

I think there should be a ticker for the amount of peesticks that someone buys and uses in their two week wait and have a count down that way.

Bingbong (aka Google Queen) as you can find anything one wants to know on google can you tell me where I can find out my test result before OTD please?  

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Fullmoon, good luck. 

BB, thanks for asking. I'm OK, a bit up and down. Just praying it has worked.

Fraggles, Lulu    

Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Bing, How are you?


----------



## Bridged

Hello girls,

Fraggles, Full Moon and Cocochanel1.. I'm joining you on the 2WW 
My tx was today at VistaHermosa in Spain,  I have 2 little embies now onboard and I'm trying to relax!  Easier said than done!  I've not got my head around any of the blood test and numbers yet.. need to read up on that part..

My test date will be 27/4/2010 
can I be added to the board  

thanks Bridged xx

Back soon and good luck to you all


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Bridged, good luck, welcome great to have you join us.

Daily pregnancy test update    Day 10 - still BFN but so spotty, limbs all ache and got a headache. 

How's the rest of you doing?

F


----------



## bingbong

FM how are you doing? I've been thinking about you all day  

Bridged congrats on being PUPO    

Fraggles too early     thanks for asking about me, I'm ok. Hoping that the second Beta gives me a good result tomorrow   

Coco how are you doing?

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

I'm starting to go a little stir crazy?? No symptoms except massively tired. But that could just be life?! I am day 5 post IUI. 
Ooooooo the wait.
Good luck Bridged.

Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Coco Fingers crossed it is a good sign.

AFM Peeing loads, ache all over, headache and spotty that I resemble a 16 year old. Does progesterone do this to you?? And how many days is your AF delayed for when you take progesterone and get are BFN. You may recall I engrossed myself in boxsets of Private Practice after I had iui and was in Brno - as I am having a headscrew I have now got out season 2 of private practice to distract me.  

BB Lots of luck for tomorrow.

F x


----------



## ambergem

Loads of luck for testing tomorrow FM     Thinking of you   

Fraggles- my AF usually comes about 10 days after stopping the cyclogest from memory. Not long to wait until OTD... Everything crossed for you     I love private practice too, I was on tenderhooks at the end of last series (not sure if it was season 2 or 3)! Am very worried about violet!!

All the best for tomorrow bingbong x 

Cocochanel & bridgd- hope the wait speeds by. Good luck  

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my AF would come around 4 days after a cycle and stopping all the drugs!
L x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

So day 11 of 2ww for me - it's so slow. I am on progesterone - how do I know when to stop? Do I wait till my OTD for sure to confirm BFN and then stop and do I take it whilst you are on progesterone AF stays away?

Think AF may be on way - I was very ditzy today and was at the dentists and lost my keys and had to empty out my handbag in front of a waiting room full of 10 people - I had left it on the sink in the toilets, and then lost my mobile at a place I am about to start work. Sure sign for me is when I start being ditzy.

Also used a First Response (6 days early test) and that shows a BFN so even though it is day 11 and OTD is sunday can't see that changing. Sorry for bad news.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles if it helps I got my af 3 days late on progesterone and 2 days after OTD but actually it came before i stopped taking the progesterone. 

I took it for straight 2 weeks and planned to stop at the end of 2 weeks or when af arrived.

I googled it alot ! Apparently your bodys own progesterone level drop at the correct time for your cycle and you are then just left with dosage your taking- i guess it depends on the level that will trigger your af in your own body as i think its the drop in progesterone that causes the af to start.

I wasn't sure whether it was ok to stop if you got a BFP though- never got to worry about that one ! I hope you do!

Good luck to everyone- Welcome bridged


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending    to everyone on the 2ww at the moment    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

fraggles...I have always spotted even when on progesterone except for the time when I had a bio chemical when my body obviously produced more naturally. once stopping my AF normally arrives properly the next day or the day after. I think you should wait until OTD, and I hope that AF doesn't arrive for you before then and that ditzyness is due to positive result   

xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi how is everyone doing? FM thinking of you.

I don't know what to think. I am 6 DPO and have had cramps on and off yesterday and again tonight.  I am not on any drugs and I have a 30 days cycle so I am not due until about the 22nd. It is so difficult when symptoms can be both positive and negative. Does it mean I should have my feet up or is this just par for  the course. When I fell pregnant with LO I didn't give it a second thought so wasn't symotom watching until I took the test. This time it is a very different ball game.
Coco xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco   it's so hard to know what to do for the best - I don't think we need to have our feet up all the time, just be try not to do anything too strenuous, although some feet up time is good too.  I think cramps can be par for the course after IUI - our cervix has been prodded and poked during the procedure, I think that can cause cramps for the first few days.

Hoping this is the one for you      

Good luck everyone    
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just a quicky cause im emotionally exhausted and feel like absolute c**p  

AF arrived in full force this morning and im just devastated            how many more times do I have to go through this             life is just so unfair  

Lots of luck to all of you waiting


----------



## some1

Oh Full Moon - so very sorry to read your news.  Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but there just isn't.  Thinking of you hun  

Fraggles - day 11 is too early to get a reliable hpt result.  Sending you lots of   for a positive on test day.

Coco - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your cramps are a good sign!  Hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly

Bridged - good luck for your 2ww too!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh no Full Moon I am so sorry    You're well overdue a turn of luck hun, like some1 just wish there was something I could say  

Take care of yourself, we're here for a virtual chat and some   whenever you need us
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys xx


----------



## acrazywench

FM - I'm so sorry.    I wish there was something I could do or say to help. Be kind to yourself over the coming days.

I stepped on the 2ww rollercoaster today - OTD is 29th April. 

Fraggles, Bridged and Coco - Sending you lots of   .

xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh FM I am so so sorry, it just doesn't seem fair     

Fraggles, Coco, Bridged    

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

FM - so sorry hunny. This TTC journey is just so cruel and unfair. Sending you huge hugs    

Rose xx


----------



## caramac

FM - that's just so crappy. I'm really sorry for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM  i am so sorry hun

L x


----------



## kizzi79

I'm so so sorry FM     Its just so unfair! Take care, love Krissi  x


----------



## ambergem

So sorry FM  I've been thinking of you all day    xxx


----------



## Fraggles

FM I am so sorry too  

AFM Just went to the loo and there is bleeding (sorry tmi) so assume this is start of AF. It's only day 11 and although I am on progesterone my cycle has come bang on time so luteal phase has not been lengthened. OTD should have been on Sunday but feeling peed off I can't even make it to OTD. My cycle used to be 26 days but the last three (now) have been 22 so am also wondering if it is the start of the peri menopause too so not feeling hopeful about treatment or good about things.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww.

F x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs FM     it is unfair and rubbish

Fraggles    too....

Hope other 2WW-er's are all doing ok.


xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about yout BFN FM, it's so unfair


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

Thank you all so much for your    and thoughts they are very much appreciated  

I am still very upset but had a chat with friends tonight and although im terrified I am happier with my decision to go to IVF  

Fraggles I do hope you are wrong    

Linz good to hear from you I keep trying to text you but it wont work   I will have to pop into the phone shop and ask for help as it looks like it may be to do with settings I have and im useless at stuff that doesnt do what its supposed to do   I see your last tx didnt go to plan im so sorry    OHSS is awful too so I really sympathise hun         at least you got lots of frosties  

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## starbuck

FM I'm so sorry to hear you news.  I'm glad you have had a chance to talk though your options with some friends and are feeling more positive about your next steps. 

Fraggles I hope you are wrong about AF.

Hope all the other 2ww are doing ok.

Starbuck
x


----------



## GIAToo

FM - sorry to read your news    

and you Fraggles -    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## wizard

FM I am so sorry.  You have been through this 2ww just too many times.    I hope IVF is the way forward for you despite OHSS risk.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry   . Thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

FM - so sorry. It's very hard and very unfair for you.     Thinking of you. 

Fraggles - hoping it's maybe too early and will change (?). Thinking of you.    

OneStep


----------



## Papillon

FM, sorry to read your news.    

Fraggles,    

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## midnightaction

*FM* So very sorry hun, it never gets any easier 

Sarah xxx


----------



## morrigan

So unfair FM I hope you feel strong soon- Hope your wrong Fraggles and    to all those still waitingx


----------



## cocochanel1

FM I'm so sorry to hear your news.
Coco xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, just don't have the words again.    Thinking of you and wishing you renewed strength to fight another day.    

A-Mx


----------



## Chowy

FM why is life so unfair, take good care of youself and try and stay strong.   for the IVF to be successful.  

Chowy


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

This is going to seem an odd post considering OTD is Sunday but so far showing negative. I am 42 in a couple of weeks and was recommended to have 3 iui's before moving on to ivf. I have had two so far. I want a third. I have purchased known donor so my child can contact the donor at 18. SO this is why my next question is odd. My finances won't stretch to buying new vials indefinitely. I bought 3 I have 2 left. In my situation for your next iui (bearing in mind) the low chances of it succeeding in someone my age would you just use donor sperm and save the known for ivf's where it is more likely to work? 

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Oh Fraggles hang on in there.

Does anyone have a good 'symptom spotting' link? I have been getting cramps on and off but can't make up my mind whether I am imagining them or not    

This waiting is so hard.
Coco xxx


----------



## ambergem

That's a difficult one Fraggles. Do you definitely want to do another IUI?? Because it sounds as though you're not very confident that it's going to work, in which case would you not be better saving that IUI money and putting it towards an IVF cycle? I had 2 IUI's before I decided I needed a tx with better odds although IUI was much easier physically! Anyway don't give up yet- you may get a very, very pleasant surprise on Sunday    

L xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

It is also that my purse is not a bottomless pit and I could only really afford 2 goes of ivf.

F


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles, personally with IUI I think it is a case of holding your nerve long enough for it to work. I can't comment on your particular situation because I don't know your fertility stats but IUI can take a few goes that is for sure but 6 goes of IUI is still cheaper than 1 go of IVF. It depends entirely I think on your personal odds of IUI working. At 42 natural conception is possible but I guess it would take a couple trying naturally 6 or so + months at least on average? So you have to apply the same principle to IUI. For some people IVF increases the odds, for me it lowered the odds because of my response to the drugs - I have PCO and over respond. What is your LH, FSH and AMH?
Coco xxx


----------



## morrigan

coco - have you tried http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/ although i'm sure it made me madder !!!!! i guess you never really know- I'm hoping its a good sign.

Fraggles- Can you go for IVF straight away or would you have to save? a wait may be stressful- can you get treatment cheaper elsewhere? I don't buy the sperm in advance I pay per treatment? and how important is an open donor- I have chosen open donor but if it gets to the point that I can't afford more treatment I think i would go closed rather than not do it at all?? Of course I hope you don't need to!!!!

hope you are all bearing up

/links


----------



## bingbong

Coco here's another site http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/ I agree with Morrigan though, these things tend to make me even more  hope those cramps are a good sign  

bingbong x

/links


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks BB, yes but now I feel nothing? xxx


----------



## bingbong

I know the feeling Coco  

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

Thank you all so much for the      as always gratefully received  

Fraggles good luck for tomorrow            

Lots and lots of             for all the 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

FM

Hugs FM.

It is a definite bfn for me. Tested today and it was bfn still - no surprise really.

What's your next step?

F x


----------



## Mifi

Fraggles im so so sorry hun          

Ive just started my 13th tx and   it will be a lucky one for me. My application for IVF will take at least another 4 weeks so I figured I may as well do another IUI than nothing the clinic wont review my file until my AMH results are out which take 6 weeks and I had the test on 29 March  its so hard to keep on going but equaly hard to stop   sometimes I dont feel like im really living anymore just getting through and trying to survive each month if you know what I mean   This summer it will hit 3 years since I started this journey   I cant believe im pretty much back to where I started   with a few emotional scars too  


Love FM XXXXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles, I'm really sorry xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

How old are you - if that isn't a rude question? And is treatment at a local hospital? SOrry for all these questions. So how often do you have your AMH tests and can you get ivf quickly then?

I am being treated overseas so unsure about how it works here.

I would do the same as you with regards to iui whilst you are waiting. How much is IVF where you go?

Wishing you lots of luck.

Coco, thanks so much for your thoughts. I may have another IUI and hope for a miracle then IVF for me I think.

F x


----------



## ambergem

So sorry to hear your news Fraggles- I wish you lots of luck for your next tx   

L xx


----------



## acrazywench

Fraggles - so sorry to read your news.    It's a positive thing to already be thinking about your next steps.

Take lots of care of yourself.

x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Well I have spoken to my consultant and my follicles are OK so I am having a medicated iui and as I am being treated overseas we are going to discuss my IVF and what needs to happen when I am there.

So fingers crossed this ash clears up and I get out there in May.

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW.

F x


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - sorry to hear that it's officially a BFN.   Glad to hear that you're going to stick with the IUI for now, whilst making alternative plans. Fingers crossed for next time!


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles and FM - sorry to hear your news and good luck onward with your journies    

GIATooxx


----------



## Mifi

Fraggles im 35 years old and hoping to egg share at CARE in Nottingham as they accept sharers up to the age of 36. The AMH test and andral follicle scan was requested by Care as they will help predict how well I will respond to the drugs etc. although im an older sharer than most I do have proven fertility as my last recipient now has a baby boy   for me to have a shared IVF cycle it will cost about £2000 without sharing around £5500

Good luck with you next cycle     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear about bfn fraggles- 
good luck with all the up and coming treatments peeps


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, sorry it was a bfn for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggle 
L x


----------



## Bridged

Hello girls,

Thanks for the warm welcome and sorry for the delay, but I'm still in Spain, I never made it back from my ET, plane home was 15th and got cancelled and no sign of reschedule yet.. so I've moved up to Madrid and staying with a friend here... so added stress to my 2WW but making it speed by which is a good thing, and no symptons that i can re say, may be a few twinges in the ovary area but is that me just thinking that?

Sorry to hear about your news Fraggles and Full Moon, my heart goes out to you. Sending you both cyber hugs     

When are you testing Coco? (I need to look on the front page to answer that) at my rate I'll be testing here in Spain!! but it has meant forced rest as there is not much for me to do.  Going to find my companies office in Madrid tomorrow and work from there.. that's the only thing stressing me, what will my boss think, as work has no idea why i came to Spain.

Oh well good luck to all the other ladies and longer and more regular post when i get back..  

Bridged   keeping   in rainy Spain honestly the weather in UK is much better than here!


----------



## Fraggles

Bridged

Didn't you go to Spain to catch up with your friend who lives in Madrid - that's all you need to say to work.

F x


----------



## kizzi79

Really sorry to hear your news Fraggles   Really hope third times the charm    

Love, Krissi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Been a bit out of touch with my dash to Brno, but just wanted to pop on to say so sorry to the recent BFNs...  

And good luck to those still due to test   

Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Crikey does that mean I am next. Uhhhh. xxx


----------



## bingbong

coco I always hated it when I was next! Have you started doing sneaky early tests yet or are you being good?!   

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi BB no early tests. I am having a blood test at the clinic on Thursday. I can't bare the sticks. I am starting to feel very nervous about test day. I had some symptoms last week but nothing this week and it is only 3 days to test day. I would expect to have symtoms if it had worked. I knew with LO very early. So feel a bit low about it. How are you?
xxx


----------



## bingbong

coco, heaps of people have no symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks and every pregnancy is different (so easy to say I know but doesn't stop the worry). I'm doing ok thanks, really bloated and having quite bad cramps today but hoping that is just stretching. Really hope that you get wonderful news on Thursday, will be thinking of you  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Coco, wishing you lots of   for test day. 

Full Moon and Fraggles, so sorry re BFN.   

Bridged,   Hope you're hanging in there ok. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks BB and Felix xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for Thursday Coco - really hope you don't have to do this again and you get your BFP      

Sorry you are feeling a bit low .... reading on here no symptoms means nothing, although you had them with little one have read of ladies having very different symptoms for their pg's.  I really have not missed the last few days of the 2WW, it's pure torture - though I love the first week  

Will be thinking of you x


----------



## lulumead

some     for you Coco.

and good luck to Bridged too.
xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Coco I am not religious but am praying you get your BFP.

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. My AF is here so all hopes of a BFP for this week are well and truly buried.

Next time.......   

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, I'm so sorry that the result wasn't the right one for you.    

Coco, hang in there hun - the only symptom I had was a bit of bleeding and that had my heart in mouth at the time - everything's crossed for you.    

Bridged,  .

A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

Hope your all doing ok...... be thinking of you thursday Coco


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sending you loads of luck for Thurs Coco    

I suppose I should officially put myself here too, although I don't tend to post too much during the 2WW - too stressful....
OTD is May 3rd or 4th (according to Reprofit) but I will test on the 1st...if not before  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, congratulations on being PUPO. Hope your 2ww flies by for you and brings you a positive result   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Coco, Bridged and Suitcase     xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you girls. I am really nervous..............
Blood test tomorrow xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Good luck for tomorrow Coco.   I'll be thinking of you.

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco bet of luck for OTD tomorrow no sneaky peeking today!!!


----------



## ameliacooper

oooh Coco best of luck xx

And to you too Suity

and anyone else I've missed


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Coco


----------



## bingbong

Coco I will be thinking of you tomorrow    

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GOOD LUCK Coco - will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Missed you last time Briged, sorry about that. Good luck to you too, and hope you make it home from Spain soon (although there are worse places to be stuck I guess!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*coco* Best of luck for the blood test tomorrow hun, I hope that the change in treatment type has made all the difference for you 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Coco for tomorrow.   

Bridged and Suity, hope you and your embies are all doing well too!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Coco - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, hope you are soon able to spring your own surprise on your family soon, with perfect timing of course 

hope everyone else on 2ww is ok and it flies by for you all.

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow       

Suity      for you too,   this is your turn  

Bridged, hope you're doing ok     

Hope I haven't missed anyone x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you sooooooo much girls. I am incredibly nervous. I have 3 pregnancy tests in my drawer and can't bring myself to test at home so will just wait for the blood test result tomorrow afternoon. I am on day 28 or 29 depending on which day I count as day 1. Ordinarily I think I would have AF signs by now but nothing. BUT as I keep reminding myself that really doesn't mean anything because I don't have any pregnancy signs either.
I hurt my back a few days ago, ridiculous as I never have back problems but I sat slightly twisted on a chair and for the last two days I have hardly been able to walk the muscle is so sore. I am walking like an old lady. The osteopath told me the muscles have twisted and tightened.. what is that about! Of course I can't take anything until after tomorrow's result.
Not long to wait I know but it is such a tricky time isn't it. I know I will either be over the moon or desperately sad. Uh. I'm trying to remain sensible about the stats but it is hard isn't it.
Coco xxx


----------



## caramac

Good luck for tomorrow Coco - will be thinking of you and sending lots of


----------



## morrigan

I so impressed with your resolve to wait for blood test- good luck for tommorrow


----------



## sweet1

Good luck 2WW er's - shame I can't be with you this time but lots of     to all


----------



## acrazywench

Coco I'm very impressed by your willpower! Hopefully it's a good sign that you haven't had any af signs yet.   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, sending you loads of     for tomorrow.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Rose39

Coco - good luck for tomorrow hunny!      

Rose xx


----------



## wizard

Coco good luck.  Thinking of you.

Wizard x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you so much for your messages & texts wishing me luck. 

The clinic have just called. I am pregnant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I burst into tears of disbelief/ relief/joy all mixed up together.

I hope that this news brings hope to many of you who like me have been trying to have a baby for some time. I am 40 in July and have just got pregnant with natural IUI using new donor sperm. I am so glad I trusted my instincts and ignored the advice given to me by many of the doctors I talked to. 

I realise it is early days and the risks are higher at my age so I am cautiously happy. My HCG is 235 which I hope is OK.  For all the girls who are waiting or trying or who have suffered losses I am sending you all my love and best wishes in the hope that you too will be pregnant soon. I know how hard it is to wait and wait and wait and feel defeated and so I post this happy news mindful of how many of you will be feeling and hoping with all my heart that you too soon have happy news.

Love Coco xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1

Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo!!!!!!!  Congratulations Coco!!!!!  I have been hovering by my pc all afternoon waiting for your news.  I had such strong feelings that IUI was the right way to go for you Coco and I am absolutely thrilled that is has worked for you first time!!!  You have absolutely made my day!

Sending loads and loads of   to all the other 2wwers

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Coco - I have just made your bubbles match your hcg for extra luck !!

Some1

xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco

Thats brilliant news.  I am sooo pleased for you.

That's a good HCG level

xx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations Coco that is brilliant news!!! I am so so pleased for you - I can see from your signature what a journey it's taken you to get this result.


----------



## lulumead

yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Coco, how lovely....the tide is definitely turning.       

Cheered me right up.
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Fantastic news coco  ​I am so so pleased for you  Love Krissi xx​


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've texted you Coco, but just to add here that I'm so very pleased for you....just goes to show that perseverance (and sometimes ignoring professional advice) pays off!
Just hope I get to be as lucky as you this time round  
wishing you all the very best for the next 8 months....
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Wow - Such great news- bet that was such an amazing phone call- Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!

Hang on in there everyone else-Hope your all doing ok


----------



## starbuck

Excellent news Coco - congratulations.  Hope you have a stress free pregnancy.  So nice to hear a success story after all your problems and the contradictory advice you have received.  Fingers crossed all goes well.

Good luck for everyone else on 2ww.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Felix42

Coco, brilliant news! I got all teary reading your post & thinking about the happy news you will have for baby's big brother! 

May the  continue for Bridged and Suity and GIAT shortly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Coco I'm so pleased for you!! Big congrats   it is nice to have some company on the long wait to the first scan (and then the even longer wait hopefully!). Your beta is great, how many DPIUI are you?

Bridged, Suity and GIA2    

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Coco, that's brilliant news.    I hope you have a stress-free healthy and happy pregnancy.

Your news has really lifted me up - I've been quite wobbly and emotional today pretty much convincing myself that iui hasn't worked, so it's great to read your news and remind myself that the game's not up until 2ww is over. 

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, that's fantastic news    congratulations!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

COCO...OMG......I am so chuffed for you and G!!!!  How amazing after everything !  You so deserve this..!  Have got be wondering a bit tho.....have been having unprotected   pretty frequently   with new man....wouldnt be sensible to get preggers by him when relationship is so new (altho fabulous!) but I've just been figuring it was pretty impossible that I could get preggers naturally when 15 embies and shed loads of drugs have failed to do the trick!  SO have thrown caution to the wind.....of course it is what I want but don't want to feel I am trapping him either!!  Your news just shows what can happen!!!! 

..WInky


----------



## Mifi

Coco im so so very happy for you   thats fab news     your hcg is really good perhaps you have two in there   wishing you a perfect happy healthy pg


----------



## kylecat

As I said in my earlier text, I am just thrilled for you Coco. You, like many of the others have had a long tough road to travel recently but your perserverance and determination (against the advice of the experts) has certainly paid off. I know you are cautiously happy but I am just so excited and over the moon for you - your happy news has just made my day!  

Lots of love Kylecat xxx  

PS - make sure you take it easy and put those feet up this weekend


----------



## cocochanel1

THANK YOU all sooooooo much. 
I have walked around in a daze since 245pm. Bumbled my way through the last 4 hours and am now in bed. Please could someone point me in the direction of HCG information? 
2 Full Moon? Surely not on natural IUI? I had better check the levels. 

Thank you for the gorgeous texts and voicemails too xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Coco* Already said it but wanted to say it again, massive congrats on your much deserved BFP, it's so good to see that us "long timers" are finally having a change of luck 

*winky* Congrats on the new man 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco that is fantastic news I am so thrilled for you- when are you going to share your good news with the family!!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco that's brilliant news, congratulations!!!!

Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy  

Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Coco I can't reply cos your inbox is full, you are obviously Miss Popular tonight  

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Congratulations Coco, sooo happy for you!!!     

And all the best of luck to the other 2ww-ers, let's hope the tide is turning!!


----------



## Sima

OMG - Coco!!  I'm so happy for you.  You have been through so much and did a hell of a lot of research but I am glad it has all paid off in the end.  Just goes to show you mother nature (of a fashion) knows best.  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Rest up and look after yourself and the little ones.


----------



## Chowy

Coco well done that is great news, have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone else on there 2ww.  

Chowy


----------



## GIAToo

Coco - CONGRATULATIONS! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy - so glad the IUI worked for you hun    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## RichmondLass

What wonderful news coco! So excited for you.


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, said it all already, but so stonkingly happy for you & your little man (who I'm sure will be over the moon when you tell him  ).  

A-Mx


----------



## Rose39

Already said it yesterday - congratulations hunny!      So glad that you did all your research and changed your tx plans - it all paid off!

Rose xx


----------



## Violet66

Great news coco - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## dottiep

OMG.  Just logged on and seen your FANTASTIC news Coco!!!!!!!!!
You have absolutely made my day. So very, very happy for you.
Take care 
Love Dottie xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

As of about 9.30 this morning, I am on my 3rd 2ww!!   that I follow in BingBong's footsteps and get 3rd time lucky   . OTD is 8th May.

Bridged and Suity   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

great news Lou-ann.....crossing fingers for 3rd time lucky.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann  that you get third time lucky!!!!!   

Bridged and Suity   

bingbong x


----------



## Roo67

Coco - wow fantastic news - so happy for you.   

Lou-ann, Suity and Bridged - hope the 2ww flies by for you all

R x


----------



## cocochanel1

Girls, I have been overwhelmed by all of your kind messages congratulating me when I know many of you are still waiting. Some1, thank you for making my bubbles the same as my HCG! I am having my next HCG on Monday just for peace of mind. 

Dottie, lovely to see you posting and thank you for your text - we all miss you xxx

Lou-ann, Suity and Bridged - thinking of you and hoping that you have good news soon   

Love Coco xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello,

I'm single and having treatment for the first time.  Had DIUI on 21st April and test date is 6th May.

Wonderful, inspiring posts here, alongside women who are having thoughts so similar to my own its amazing.

I wish everyone the very best of luck and hope this is a summer of   

xxx


----------



## lulumead

welcome    and loads of luck for your 2WW.   

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Smiling - welcome to the singles boards and hope we can all celebrate with you having a positive result at the end of the TWW madness.    

Wishing everyone currently waiting their own results a replication of BingBong's and Coco's recent   .

    

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Smiling, welcome and good luck for your 2ww   

Thank you BB, lulu, coco and Roo for your good luck wishes 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Hi Smiling welcome Ive got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## bingbong

Hi smiling, I hope that you get first time lucky   

hope that other 2wwers are doing ok     

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Smilling &  for a BFP for you. 

 for lovely news for Lou Ann, Bridged and Suity too. 

Looks like the luck on here is well & truly changing at last. Do hope so for everyone yet to achieve their dreams.    
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## acrazywench

I'm afraid the luck skipped me, wasn't due to test until Thursday but af has started. I'd forgotten how cr*p this part is. I so wanted to be pregnant before the edd of my shortlived bfp. (I know that's a weird measurement, but somehow it worked for my headspace.) If I had an inifinite number of goes at this then perhaps it wouldn't be quite so devastating, but right now I just don't know what my next step should be - whether to throw everything at IVF or just keep with the slow drip drip of IUI and I'm just terrified that my first go was the nearest I'll ever get to being a mum.

Sorry to bring this down - I just needed to get some of this out before trying to get calm enough to go back to work.


----------



## GIAToo

acrazywench - so sorry to hear that AF has already started.     
Hope you manage to get through work today and this week.
Take care
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

acrazywench   I'm so sorry that this wasn't the one for you   give yourself some time to heal and then maybe talk to your clinic about what's best for you, as they'll know your blood tests etc hoppefully they can point you in the right direction  

GIA2, Lou-Ann, Suity and Smiling     

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sorry to hear that acrazywench   

one thought re getting at least to test day (not much consolation if it's still not a BFP but you might want to consider it) is injectable progesterone (ie gestone injections) rather than the pessaries (eg cyclogest) - since I assume you have been on cyclogest to date?

I always struggled to get to test day with AF coming early, and I felt I couldn't poss be giving the embies the best chance to implant but at least with gestone I know I will get to test day (mind you not sure that works for everyone either but it certainly did for me) - still haven't got a BFP out of it but at least it helps me to think I'm doing everything I can

worth discussing with your clinic perhaps?

Brigid - I think you are due to test very soon no? Wishing you all the luck in the world   

Nothing to report from me. Not a symptom in sight, not even a drug related one. Boobs not sore, no aches or pains, no nothing. So based on that I'm not optimistic but trying to stay patient enough not to test until Friday...

Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck

So sorry to hear your news crazy - I was really hoping you would be 3 time lucky.  

You should get a free followup after 3 failed IUI with LWC so make sure you go to the appointment with loads of questions and if you want to stick to IUI then don't let them talk you out of it.    Having had one BFP then you know it can work for you so no reason why it won't again.  It's a difficult decision to make though and you need some thinking time before rushing into things. 

In the meantime I hope you have some good support around you at the moment.

Good luck to all the other 2wwers.  Suity - try not to worry about the lack of symptoms. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

crazywench, so sorry that AF has shown already   . Thinking of you...

   to everyone else still on the 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

crazywench....its always rubbish when it doesn't work.
xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Crazywench so sorry to hear your news - big hugs. Thinking of you. Coco xxx


----------



## indekiwi

ACrazyWench, so sorry to hear your news.    My successful IUI was tx no 4....sending lots of     that you get through this time of pain and disappointment and come back renewed and ultimately successful.   

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

So sorry crazy   take care


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Crazy I am so sorry   take care hun xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Really sorry to see your news acrazywench - this journey can be so hard!  

Good luck to GIA2, Lou-Ann, Suitcase and Smiling      

Good luck for testing today Bridged     - did you get home ok in the end?

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

acrazywench i am so sorry to hear your sad news
l x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sending Bridged some positive vibes for today's test day...     
Hope you are testing in the comfort of your own home, and not in Spain. And mostly hope you get that BFP    

Suitcase
x


----------



## oshboshers

Hello everyone just wanted to wish everyone good luck on the 2 ww.  I on day 4 of the wait and already my head is done in .  I was told to wait the 2 weeks before testing, is their a test i can buy to predict an early result x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck to GIA2, Lou-Ann, Suitcase and Smiling        

Good luck for today Bridged    -   

Coco xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Hello and all the absolute best of luck to everyone on the 2ww!

I've just had my first experience of the madness that is the 2ww (and it unfortunately ended in a BFN   - I had convinced myself so completely that I was pregnant that I didn't even believe the negative test result till AF arrived!)

I've got my fingers crossed for more fab news from you waiting ladies... now spring is in the air at last let's hope it's time for lots of BFPs!!!!!!

Minnie x


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to here about your BFN crazywench and Minnie  

I hope this means that you are now about to embark on your sucessful cycles 

Good luck to everyone else.

Oshboshers- try and resist testing early as the absulute answer you can't rely on the negative been correct so you end up none the wiser and more tortured! Well I did anyway ! Mind you you could always going for the keep testing option then you just get used to it!!! Also if you have taken drugs that can cause false positives you have to wait for them to be out of the system. Good luck!


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages. I was a bit of a wreck yesterday, but I'm dealing with it a bit better this evening. I've never been offered progesterone so I guess that's something I should bring up at the review consultation. I'm now faced with the big decisions of continuing with iui or going for ivf (which may be a one shot thing because of the cost) and whether to stick with my clinic - they may be annoying sometimes but I guess I know that and there's no guarantees that anywhere else would be better - or consider moving on. I'm not renowned for my decision making abilities - I had to do eeny, meeny, miny, moe on a menu at the weekend - so this is going to be a fun time! 

Sorry you had a bfn too Minnie.  I hope you're ok. It's so annoying that af symptoms and pg symptoms are so similar  

Lots of    to all those currently waiting. Here's hoping we get more of those bfps over the coming days.

x


----------



## Bridged

Hello girls,

Sorry not to mention everyone individually and pick up on the latest thread but I'll be back soon, but I've tested but unfortunately its not to be this time so i am  

I've done 3 HPT's and been told to keep up the meds until Sat and test again, but not holding out too much there.

All the best for the others on the 2WW  
Bridged xx


----------



## lulumead

So sorry to hear that Bridged...will cross my fingers though for a change by Saturday, you never know..
xx


----------



## morrigan

bridged


----------



## GIAToo

Bridged and Minnie - so sorry about your BFNs      Bridged will keep my fingers crossed that Saturday brings different news for you  

oshboshers - I agree with Morrigan - there is no point testing early, so many people test negative and then test positive on OTD.  Keep the faith   

   for all the other 2WWs - Suity, Smiling and Lou-ann       

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Bridged and Minnie    
It's cr*p isn't it?

Pretty sure I'm headed in same direction (complete lack of any symptoms and have been here enough times to know what my body is telling me)...will test Fri but OTD is not until next Monday so I guess I can't stop the meds until then

Thinking of our recent BFNs, and hoping for good news for those testing soon
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Suity - you gotta keep the faith too!!      I know you know your own body and all that, but you just never know!  I have read so many things from people about no sypmtoms/lots of sypmtoms and no rhyme or reason to any of it!  My   has gone a bit awol today too, but here's   we see lots of BFPs on here soon, including ours!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - it's a self preservation mechanism..if by some miracle I'm wrong and it's worked then I'll be over the moon, but this way I manage my disappointment and don't completely fall apart when I get that BFN....

am v good with PMA for others, but for myself I like to manage my expectations!

will post Monday officially  
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

I totally understand - I am a bit like that this time around.  Have a good weekend    
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bridged and Minnie, so sorry   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Bridged and Minnie  

Suity and GIA2 here's some PMA for you            

Lou-Ann, Osh and Smiling


----------



## kylecat

So sorry to those with recent BFN's  

GIA2, Suity, Lou ann, Osh and Smiling - I am thinking of you girls and hoping for good news         

Take care Kylecat xxx


----------



## bubble love

bingbong said:


> Hi smiling, I hope that you get first time lucky
> 
> hope that other 2wwers are doing ok
> 
> bingbong x


Hello I wonder if I could be really cheaky and ask you how much has it cost you to have IVF? I've been on a roller coaster for 3 years and finally plucked up the courage to register on here and admit that I want to be a mother so badley that i'm willing to pay for it and go private x


----------



## caramac

Bridged and Minnie so sorry to hear about your BFNs 

Best wishes to others on 2ww - can't believe I'll actually be joining you this time tomorrow!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi bubblelove - IVF costs vary, but you'd be looking at approx £5,000 to £6000 for one cycle, plus the cost of donor sperm.  However as I said it really varies from clinic to clinic and it is also cheaper to go abroad.  Have a little look on the other threads ("Singles abroadies" for one) and then do some research on clinics.  Some of them have open evenings and then you get a little bit off the first consultation.  

Caramac - shall look forward to you joining us on the 2WW torture!    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi BL 

I had IVF at Priory in Birmingham, not sure where you live.  But with sperm and the basic drugs IVF is £3,500, I needed more drugs for stimulation so it cost £4,000.  Hope that helps.

 to all 2 ww's fingers crossed to you all.   Chowy x


----------



## Mifi

So sorry for the recent BFNs          

Suity I hope you are wrong and you get a wonderful surprise     

I am back on here again as was basted today with OTD 13 May & its my 13th tx so      its a lucky one for me this time      

     &       to all

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Minnie35

Wishing so much good luck to everyone on the 2ww                  

Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Wishing all you single 2WW ladies lots of luck and BFP testing.

F x


----------



## Bridged

Hi Girls,

Good luck to Gia2, Suity, Osh, Smiling and Lou-ann.. 
did i miss anyone?

Suity, please don't test early, and good luck. 

Well i am definite BFN and stopped taking the drugs now, so waiting for my AF to come and I've mailed the VH clinic to ask what would be my next step if I go again, how long to wait etc. Just updated my info at the bottom, not sure how it reads..

Back soon, have a lovely Bank hol weeked all you 2WW's
Bridged x


----------



## some1

Minnie, Crazywench and Bridged - so very sorry that you have had BFNs    

Sending tons of   to GIA2, Oshboshers, Suity, Smilingandwishing and LouAnn

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

and FM!!!!     

bb x


----------



## some1

Oh Full Moon - so sorry I missed you out - sending you loads of   for your 13th treatment and praying this is the lucky one for you  


... and Caramac!!!! - loads of   to you too! 


Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

Bridged sorry to read about your bfn    Look after yourself this weekend.

Sending lots of    to GIA2, Suity, FM, LouAnn, Oshboshers, Smilingandwishing, and anyone else on 2ww.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Wishing GIA2, Suity, FM, LouAnn, Oshboshers, Smilingandwishing good luck for 2ww and testing    

Bridged sorry to hear your news it is so hard.    
Coco xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello

I hope it's ok to join you. I am on my 3rd 2 ww and today is day 6 of the 2 ww. i could test as early as 13th April but will try to hold on until saturday 15th so i dont have to go to work with a bfn again. that's not very positive i know, but self preservation and all that.

*bridged, minnie, acrazywench* - so sorry about your recent bfn; it's horrible i know so just wanted to send massive . hope your next tx brings you a BFP   

*oshboshers*, *Morrigan * (i read your diary!), *suitcase of dreams*, *smilingandwishing*, *Lou-ann*, *Gia2*, *full moon * (hope the number 13 is lucky for you!), *caramac* - best of luck on yur 2 ww; lets make it a 100 % success rate and all get a BFP.

I hope I haven't missed anyone who is on the 2 ww; if so, sorry and of course you should be part of the group which will get 100 % success rate  

*Bingbong * - , hope you and Dot are well  

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend

Gini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck to all you ladies in 2ww - Suity I think you're testing next.
L x


----------



## Mifi

Suity sending you lots of love and luck for tomorrow         

Bridged so sorry for your recent BFN    take it easy and spoil yourself with something nice      

Love FM xxxxxxx


----------



## Rose39

Suity - good luck for tomorrow hunny!   

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

just a little sprinkling of       


crossing everything for some more BFP's
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for tomorrow Suitcase      - you so deserve for this to be your BFP - you've been through so much for this cycle  

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

thinking of you Suity


----------



## GIAToo

I wasn't going to admit to testing early again,....but.....OMG!  I just did another test and got a    I can't believe it!!!!! I don't believe it!  Think I'm going to have to buy 50,000 more pee sticks!! OMG! Oh Goodness, trying not to be so excited as so many milestones to get over.......

Good luck to all those still on 2WW and especially to Suity for testing today.     

GIA Tooxx


----------



## rungirl

Big Congratulations!!!!!!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations gia2 whoo hoo !!! So pleased for you

good luck to everyone else testing !


----------



## Papillon

GIAToo, congrats! So happy for you!     

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## ameliacooper

wow GIA2  sooo excited for you xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

BFN for me, have known since Friday but didn't post here as all those (O know genuinely well meant) comments about waiting to OTD just don't help  

I am feeling very angry and bitter at the moment and am not a pleasant person to be around, so I'll prob stay away for a while. Think this is fast approaching the end of the road for me. 2 DE cycles, with full immunes, this one with grade 1 hatching blasts - if that doesn't work, then I think it's probably telling me that I should be facing the fact that I can't have children and stop wasting money, time and emotional energy trying. 

Very happy for you GIAToo, but finding it hard to overcome the feelings of envy at the moment for all those who have succeeded where I have not - so as I said, probably better if I stay away for a while

Best of luck to those testing soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Suity - I totally understand and I'm really really sorry      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity - you just don 't deserve this.

 - sooooo unfair xx


----------



## acrazywench

Suity, I'm so very sorry - it's so unfair.   

x


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, as I've said already, no words to describe my sadness and despair at this latest unfairness and heartbreak for you.        Hurting big time for you, but it won't touch the bitterness and despair you have been experiencing these last few days.  All my love to you honey,

A-Mxx


----------



## Rose39

Suity - so sorry hunny, I feel like shouting at the world to say how unfair this is and how you deserved to have some good news after all this time. Have PM'd you hunny. Huge hugs   

Rose xx


----------



## caramac

Ah Suitcase...that is so bl**dy unfair.   I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now but I can understand the need to take some time out to yourself and process things in your own mind. Sending you lots of


----------



## bingbong

Suity   I'm so so sorry, I was really hoping that things were going to change over the weekend. It just seems so unfair. Understand you needing some time out but I am here for you  

bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 such wonderful news, I'm so happy for you  

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs suitcase- so not fair. Thinking of you x


----------



## Violet66

GIA T congratulations! Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy. 

Suity -I'm really, really sorry.


----------



## kizzi79

Suity, words fail me, it is just so unfair   Do whatever you need to do for you   We will all be thinking of you 

GIA2 that's fab news     So so pleased for you  

Love to everyone still waiting... Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs suitcase- so not fair. Thinking of you x


----------



## Chowy

Suity you have been through so much and words are not enough for how sad I am feeling for you at the moment.  No one can understand just how you are feeling, try and be kind to yourself.  Only you will know the next step to take.  Take care honey.  

GIA2 congrats.

Chowy


----------



## kylecat

Suitcase - cannot believe the news I am reading this morning, you must be absolutely devastated.  
There appears to be no rhyme or reason to this fertility business because if there was you'd be a mum by now and a bl**dy good one too. I cannot think of anymore to say as words are so utterly useless at the moment. As Chowy says only you will know which steps you now wish to take - but whatever you decide I wish you the very best. Thinking of you  

Kylecat xxx

GIA2 - will PM you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I am so so sorry- after all you have been through you so deserve a break! thinkning of you  only you know what to do next for yourself and see what Stephan suggests, like Coco has proved we often know better than the experts and know our bodies.

GAIT- so thrilled for you, proving that it only takes one and age is not a barrier to those over 40- I have a dear friend trying with OEIVF at 43 so I will share your good news with her.

L x


----------



## Frenchy74

*Suitcase * - i don;t really know you so those words will probably not mean as much as those from the ladies you know well but i just wanted to say that i am so very sorry that you have had a bfn again. i understand that you feel bitter and angry. no words will make this terrible outcome better so just sending you loads of massive  and i hope that in time, you start feeling better and work out what is best for you in terms of a way forward.   

*Gia2 * - massive congratulations to you; it must be a wonderful feeling. i hope that all goes well and you sail through all those milestones. 

Everybody else - hope you're having a good weekend and best of luck to those testing in the next few days/week     

Gini x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, I am just so so sorry. As the others have said no words can express how sad we are that you have this devastating result again. There is no justice in this. Thinking of you and praying for happier times and dreams coming true.     You are always so giving and loving to the rest of us here. I so wish our prayers could make the difference for you. 

GIA2, huge congrats to you hunny. That is lovely news. Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy. 

Lots of  to those currently on the 2ww. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

GIAToo - absolutely wonderful news, congratulations!!!!   I bet you don't know what to do with yourself!

Suitcase - so very sorry to read that you have had a BFN, life is just so unfair sometimes.    

Sending loads of     to all on the 2ww

Some1

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity, I've said it already to you but am absolutely devastated for you. My heart aches for you. It is so incredibly unfair and hard. You are so strong and have shown such determination. You have been so generous to others on this journey that you do deserve a break.
I'm here for you and sending you heaps of love.
Coco xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sima

Suity - I am so sorry for you. I thought this was going to be your time. Take care of yourself 

GIA2 - Massive congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I am so so sorry that it was a BFN for you  . Thinking of you   

Gia2, congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Good luck to everyone else waiting   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Baby Blue

Dear Suitcase, I haven't been on-line for a while and so I'm very sorry to read your bad news today.

Thanks again for your kindness lending me the book. I will return it to you soon.

Again, I'm very sorry for you.

With best wishes, Baby Blue xx


----------



## starbuck

Suity I'm so sorry to hear you news.  You really deserve a BFP after all you have been through.  I hope you have someone who understands with you for some TLC.

GIA2 - congrats on your BFP - I'm very glad it has worked for you. 

Good luck to all the other 2wwers.

Starbuck
x


----------



## lulumead

GIA2 - congratulations.    

xx


----------



## lulumead

Suity - I have no words.  
     

xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

GIA2 - soooooooooooo pleased for you     I've got everything crossed that you said through all those milestone      


Suity - My heart breaks for you   . Take care of yourself.


Upsy
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Oh Suity im so so sorry       I know there is nothing that can make you feel any better but sending you as many cyber               as I can  

GIA2 congrats and wishing you a happy healthy 40ww     

AFM day 5 of 2ww and a looooonnnngggggg way to go   woke up with a very sharp pain in my womb area that was like a knife driving through it    really hoping its implantation pain     but think its too early and too wishful thinking   just too frightened right now to feel anything but negative as just cant face another BFN  

    to all 

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Maya7

Suity... am so very sorry to hear how things have gone.


Maya


----------



## sweet1

GIA Too - so, so, glad it worked for you after the sadness you felt the first time. All the best of luck hon.

Suitcase, I am so so sorry you have had another BFN. We could all see how much it meant after your mammoth effort this time, and the heartache it has caused you. It really is not fair at all is it. I can totally understand you wanting to spend some time away from the forum while you consider your next steps. I hope that you can, in time, see a positive future ahead and find that there are still some options for you to become the mother you so deserve to be.


----------



## Maya7

GIA2 - congratulations!!!!  Hope we'll see you soon on Bumps thread...


Maya


----------



## caramac

GIA2 - congratulations! That's fantastic news!


----------



## GIAToo

Just wanted to say thanks so much for all those that have PMd me and all the lovely messages on here - I really appreciate it.  I did another test this morning and it said "pregnant - 1-2 weeks" so I'm going to pop into my clinic tomorrow for a blood test.  Overwhelming feeling is anxiety about the coming weeks, which I guess is normal.   

Wishing all those still on the 2WW the best of luck for testing - smilingandwishing, oshboshers, Lou-ann, caramac and anyone else.......      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Suity - there just aren't any words that can sum up how it must feel. I'm just so so sorry and can understand that you have feelings of envy and anger. I just wish that you didn't have to have them.     

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity I'm really really sorry   
Jovi x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for testing smiling- I think your next   

Full moon, Caramac frenchy- got everything crossed for you - hope your coping with the madness - And anyone else Ive missed.

Heres a sprinkling


----------



## caramac

Thanks morrigan! No symptoms at all here so am convinced that it hasn't worked - which is fine because I wasn't expecting to be first time lucky. Just wish I could get on with the next go now! Of course I could still be proved wrong and that would be fantastic, but realistically I'm not expecting it.


SaW - good luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## Frenchy74

Thank you very much *Morrigan* - to be honest, mine is most certainly going to be a BFN but will keep you updated. Been reading your diary; hope things improve and you can get tx. best of luck for your scan tomorrow  

*caramac*, *full moon* and *all the others* testing - best of luck and i really hope you'll get a BFP   

Gini x


----------



## GIAToo

Caramac - I had no symptoms whatsoever   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

It is a    for me!  I haven't written much on this thread - I have been on the main 2WW and IUI General threads but have been reading this one, and can't believe how much of a support FF is.

Good wishes to everyone waiting- sending lots of   

Love Smiling xx


----------



## bingbong

woohoo smiling! First time lucky too! IUI's are on a roll at the moment.

Great news, hope that there are more to come. Lou-ann, FM, caramac and frenchy wishing you lots of luck. I'm on my phone so can't look back and see if i've missed anyone, sorry if I have!

Bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Congratulations SaW!!!!    That's fantastic - first time lucky eh? What was I just saying.   


Thanks everyone else for your    comments!


----------



## Annaleah

Congratulations Smiling 
Annaleah xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fantastic news SaW!!                
Good luck for the next 8 months!! 

Good luck to the other 2WWers         

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

smilingandwishing I am so pleased for you, congratulations on your BFP
lx


----------



## morrigan

Saw congratulations !!! Good luck to everyone else- caramac I was just about say you never know but enough said!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## some1

Congratulations Smilingandwishing!!! Fantastic news     

Sending loads of    to Frenchy, Caramac, LouAnn and FullMoon

Some1

xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

Short one because i am at work but just wanted to say:

*Smilingandwishing* - massive congratulations; really pleased for you. It gives hope that iui can work. It's too late for a 1st time BFP for me but hope i eventually get one too. You must be on  . I wish you a healthy pregnancy

Caramac - are you testing next? Hope you follow with another BFP    

*Louann* & *Full Moon* - not sure when you're testing but hope the 2 ww is not driving you too mad! BEst of luck for testing and really hoping for a BFP for you too!

Hello to everyobody else - will come back to check other news later

Gini x


----------



## Chowy

SaW congratulations am really pleased for you, have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  See you on the bumps thread   

Best of luck to everyone else on 2ww.

Chowy and pup


----------



## caramac

Frenchy - nope I think Full Moon is before me on the 13th, I am then the 14th and you're the 15th! Maybe we'll get a hat trick!!!


----------



## Frenchy74

thanks for clarifying *caramac* - though i have to say, i don;t know if i will actually wait until 15th! i'm going slightly crazy; analysing everything and find myself thinking maybe they mean something but then i get back to reality and i tell myself to stop being stupid as it's way too early anyway for anything to mean anything. sorry for rambling on!! 

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Smiling, congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Frenchy, my OTD is Saturday, not holding out much hope though!!

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## upsydaisy

SAW -           First time lucky!!!!!  Enjoy     


 Upsy
xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

so it looks like we have

Louanne - saturday 08/05/10
Fullmoon - thursday 13/05/10
Caramac - friday 14/05/10
Frenchy - saturday 15/05/10

technically my otd is 13/05 or 14/05 but thought would hang on until the weekend to test - probably wont though

I hope we can all get a lovely BFP next to our name. If there's anybody else due to test, let me know and also, if i got your date wrong, please let me know

*Louann* - i hope you're wrong and you get a lovely BFP   

Gini x


----------



## lulumead

congratulations SAW     
xx


----------



## kizzi79

*CONGRATULATIONS SaW*
So so pleased for you!!!!!!!

And good luck to Frenchy74, Caramac, LouAnn and FullMoon - not long now.... Lets hope there's lots more BFPs

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Maya7

Congratulations SaW!!!  All the very best   

Good luck to all other 2wwrs ... LouAnn hope it goes well for you - you're always so positive for everyone else you deserve it to be bounced back at you ... 

Full Moon ... hope this one is the one   

 
Maya


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Smilingandwishing, that's fantastic news. I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Frenchy74, Louann, Caramac and Full Moon sending you lots of      and keeping my fingrers crossed for bfps for you all. 

x


----------



## sweet1

Congrats SaW!


My first IUI is next month so I am hoping that as well as sharing your tall gene I also share your lucky gene!


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for all your good wishes. I'm not doing so great today had lots of cramps and very sore (.) (.) and far too early for it to be implatation let alone pg symptoms as day 7 post ovulation    trying not to give up on this one but its pretty hard to keep going when AF feels like its imminent   

BB OMG!!!!!! Just noticed your ticker Twinnies!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you         Hold on tight little ones          

LouAnne your the next BFP                

Congrats to Saw & Smiling     

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Violet66

Congratulatons SAW - sorry to bring the party down but another resounding BFN for me. Got up early to see election result and decided to test (it is my OTD before any of you start going down that road!)

Just like poor Suity said a couple of days ago, I too am thinking 'what the hell do i have to do?'

This is my second cycle with DE/donor sperm - having 2 x good quality day 5 blasts transferred. a procedure that should carry a high success rate. My blasts looked so good this time around that my doc said he thought my odds were as high as - 80%. I can't help feeling that on anybody else it _would _have worked.

Both times they've been healthy donors in their 20s with proven fertility. I'm fit and healthy, all my test results are good, the basic immunology tests I did all showed no problems, I paid £8k to have all my fibroids removed....but it's not working.

There are some people that just can't have kids. maybe I'm one of them? All I know is that if i factor in the fibroid op, add in the travel, accommodation and drugs I've spent about £25k on this.

Do I keep throwing money at something that may NEVER happen? I can't help feeling there must be an issue there that's not been picked up...but what?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Violet I'm so so sorry    
I think I am one of the few who can say I know EXACTLY how you feel, and it's cr*p isn't it? Like you I've done everything I possibly could, and been given really good odds/stats, and still it doesn't work. And with all the IUI, OE IVF, immunes and everything else, I'd say I'm getting close to £50K spent on this to date, which is frankly horrifying. I'm sure, like me, you feel completely powerless, this ttc seems to be a random game of chance and no matter what you do, sometimes it just doesn't work. I too am terrified of never being able to have a child, and terrified that I will fall into the % of women for whom fertility tx just doesn't work. I genuinely don't know what I will do with myself if that happens, I see no point to life without a family.  And it gets harder to deal with with every BFN.
And as much as I am happy for everyone else here who has recently had BFPs....that just makes it harder too....because it makes me even more aware that it's working for everyone else and not me   

I wish I could offer some suggestions, but I'm also at a loss as to what next. I have frosties so I will go back for those but not holding out much hope tbh. I'm just trying to get through the days at the moment...
Feel free to PM me if you want to - if nothing else we can commiserate together - I wonder if we need a 'negative cycle' thread here for us Singlies? Sometimes it's really hard to know where to post when you are one of the few going through it and everyone else is celebrating. I might start one...

Take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Violet I am so sorry to hear that you also had a disappoiting cycle- I am sure that Penny will have some good advice for you as people speak very highly of her and she has succeded where many other failed for 10+ cycles before.

L x


----------



## lulumead

so so sorry Violet - its really hard when there's seems no reason for it not to work.     


Suity: I think a negative cycle thread would be a great idea...it's hard to talk about the idea that it might not happen for some of us when we want to keep happy threads, happy     ...a place to do that would be very useful.


xx


----------



## some1

Violet - so very sorry to read of your BFN, thinking of you   

Suity - have been thinking of you a lot this week    I think a negative cycle thread sounds like a really good idea

Fullmoon - don't give up hope,  Coco had cramps on day 6 and she got a BFP so no reason to see your cramps as a bad sign    

Lou-Ann - good luck for testing tomorrow   

Good luck and loads of    to Frenchy and Caramac

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Violet - really sorry to read about your BFN - can't imagine how you must bee feeling    

Suity - as others have said I think a negative thread is a good idea    

FM - as Some1 said already - don't give up.  I had AF type pains too    

Lou- ann wishing you all the luck for tomorrow      

Frenchy and Caramac - hope you're not going too    and good luck    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## indekiwi

Violet, I'm so blo*dy sorry that it didn't work for you.    Nothing I or anyone else can say will make it any easier    so I hope someone close and who loves you can act as a shoulder to cry on should you want one and provide some real, solid hugs as and when you need them.       I wish that one of us could come up with a Eureka moment and suggest something you haven't tried yet...and maybe someone much savvier than me can point you in the right direction. 


Suity, more       coming your way today.


A-Mx


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about your BFN Violet, and Suity, I can't imagine what you must both be feeling, it really is so unfair.


----------



## morrigan

Nothing I can say Violet its crap and not fair  but thinking of you and hope your ok


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you all for you good luck messages, but unfortunately I am adding myself the list of recent BFNs as AF showed up overnight    . I had been quietly positive about this cycle, but how wrong was I!!    

Violet, I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you too, thinking of you..     

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, hope we get lots more positive news from those of you waiting to test      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Violet I'm sorry to hear about your bfn   

Lou-ann    so sorry that AF turned up overnight   

good luck to those on their 2ww    

bingbong x


----------



## Violet66

Lou-ann  sorry for your BFN

Tonight I'm going to have: wine, brie and espresso - might as well milk some of the perks of not being up the duff!


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Anne Im so so sorry hun          take it easy        

Love FM xxxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Lou-Ann and Violet, really sorry to hear your news.    
Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies   

Violet, I have also indulged in a glass of wine and a big, hot bubbly bath, not that it's any consolation   !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Lou Ann and Violet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann  I am so sorry- take care of yourself
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou-ann I'm really sorry babe   

Violet, hugs for you too    It's so hard.

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Sorry Lou Ann   

 
Maya


----------



## Frenchy74

*Lou-Ann* - so sorry that AF showed up overnight; sending you loads of big  , so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time  and thank you so much for still sending  our way for those who have not yet reached otd

*Violet* - big  for you too

*Suitcase* - the negative cycle for single women is a good idea - might have to join you there but i realise that my journey has not been as bumpy and long as yours yet   

*GIAToo* - thanks for  - defo totally  here!

*some1* - thanks for good luck and  ; much needed!

*FullMoon* - sending loads of positive vibes your way            don;t give up; i really  you get a bfp  

*acrazywench* - thank you for  and for keeping your fingers crossed - much needed!

*Maya* - thanks for good luck

*Krissi* - thanks for good luck too

*AFM*, did a test this morning and it was negative. i realise it may still be a little early but i am more and more thinking that this is a bfn for me again. will try not to test at the weekend but can't promise i wont. i will certainly test monday and tuesday and wednesday next week. i know i have gone absolutely     

Gini x


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - so very sorry to read that you have had a BFN.  Thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Big     Lou-ann.  Enjoy the wine and brie.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Lou-Ann and Violet. I am so very sorry to read about the BFN's


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann and Violet -        so sorry xxx
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies for your kind words and   , they mean a lot. 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to test     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Suity, Violet and Lou-Ann, I'm so sorry to hear of your BFNs. It's not fair. There really are no words.

Sending lots of hugs and strength and warmth your way.

Minnie x


----------



## Minnie35

GIAtoo and Smiling, that's such wonderful news! Congratulations. Wishing you the absolute best.

Minnie x


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to hear your news Violet and Lou-Ann   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

I'm offically on a 2WW again after IUI saturday. OTD 22nd May.

My mantra will be- no pee sticks early    although I will do one day 6 to prove trigger shot is out of system!- No obsessing about symptoms- yeah right someone remind me about that.

Sorry to hear about recent BFNs - I can't help feeling each one must get worse- Big hugs hope your all getting through.

Good luck to everone due to test


----------



## Frenchy74

Morning all
*Morrigan* - brilliant news; hope the 2 ww goes great and you get a bfp  

sending big  to the recent bfns - i hope you're hanging there 

*AFM* did another test yesterday and it was negative; took it quite badly because used a first response that can show you a positive result 6 days before af is due. i also feel that af is coming on and i predict that she'll sow her ugly head today, tomorrow or tuesday. i didn;t test today, there's no point really.

Best of luck to *FullMoon* and *Caramac* - i really hope that you get a BFP      

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, good luck for your 2ww   

Frenchy, it's still early days yet   

   to everyone else too.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

sorry not quite up to date with whose on here     


so loads of     


 


to those who are on the 2WW
xx


----------



## kylecat

Apologies for this being a bit late - but just wanted to say how sorry I was to read of your BFN's Violet and Lou-Ann. I hope you girls are OK and begin to feel strong enough to plan your next steps.   

Good luck to those testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Gini/Frenchy - it is still too early...lots of women get a BFN the day before OTD, only to get a BFP on OTD!  I'm still keeping everything crossed for you AND morrigan, caramac and Full Moon.

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Lou-Ann I am so sorry hun
L x


----------



## caramac

Violet & Lou Ann - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs. Hope you're both doing okay and sending you lots of   


morrigan - congrats on being PUPO!!! Good luck for your 2WW    


Frenchy - don't give up yet...keep up the PMA until AF shows or you get to test date. I'm    and sending lots of     for you!!!


I've still got no symptoms whatsoever, so who knows what's going on in there!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks JJ, Kylecat and caramac   . 

Kylecat, although I would love to be able to try again straight away, my next steps are going to have to be put on hold for a little while as I am being made redundant in 8wks and I need to find another job before I continue my tx   . I have an interview this week so hopefully I won't be 'out' for long   

Hang on in there everyone still waiting to test     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Violet66

Good luck at the interview Lou-ann ...I hope it's the sort of redundancy that is cushioned with a nice cheque.


----------



## Maya7

Lou ann    for the redundancy news... I can truly sympathise there.. I sincerely hope you can get a new job that will be much better for you and with a nice maternity package attached or a family friendly set up at least   

 
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Violet and Maya, I will be getting a nice little cheque, which will be the tx/baby fund should I get the new job   

Violet, I hope that you are ok and are able to look torwards to your next steps soon   .

Maya, hope you and your little man are ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Caramac for both of my BFP I had no symptons at all so thats a good thing to have     

Lou-Ann all the best of luck for your interview           

AFM unfortunately I have pretty much every symptom that AF is imminent    my (.)(.) are so sore & have been on & off for the last 4 days and its far too early for it to be pg sore ones   

Lots of    to 2WWers

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I hope that you are wrong and AF won't be showing up for over 9mths     . Thanks for the good luck wishes too   

 to everyone waiting

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Hello everyone! Hope those still on 2WW are doing okay? Well, this second week is definitely going slower than the first, and last night I don't know what came over me, but for some reason when I went up to the bathroom for a pee I ended up grabbing a random pee stick and testing! I know, I know! It was a BFN, so no surprise there as never expected it to work first time anyway and I know that it was way too early (only 10DPIUI). I think I just wanted some hint as to what was going on in there!


I feel much calmer now and think I'll be able to last through to Friday (OTD) to test again, although if AF comes the same time as last month it could be all over tomorrow anyway!


----------



## morrigan

2nd week is always worst- I'm enjoying being on 2 ww again- think I must of lost the plot - I'm sure I will be getting pee stick urges next week too - hope your wrong and bfn turns positive - it's way too early!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello

Just to let you know that AF turned up late last night and i tested BFN this morning as well so it's over for me, again!  I think ivf is the next step for me and as soon as the clinic finally get back to me i will discuss timescale and price and everything. Thank you very much to everyone for the best wishes,  and for your support!

*Caramac* - i really hope that you get a BFP on friday! keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

*FullMoon* - i hope the ugly  doesn't show up.  I hope you get a BFP  

*LouAnn* - sorry about the redundancy situation but best of luck for the interview so you can use redundancy package to fund your next tx 

Gini x


----------



## bingbong

Frenchy I'm so sorry    I was really hoping that it would be different for you   

Caramac          way too early for you, hope that the result changes   

  to FM    

bingbong x


----------



## Violet66

Frenchy, sorry it's now official. Take some time before deciding on the next step. 

been a bad old week for BFNs....


----------



## ambergem

Hi!

Frenchy- Really sorry to hear your news   . I hope your tx goes a bit more smoothly next time whichever route you take, and i really hope it works. Keep strong     

Caramac- Try to stay positive     , I hope that it was just too early to test and you get that BFP on Friday    Good luck x

Lou-Ann- So sorry about your recent BFN   . Good luck with the interview and of course with your future tx     

FM-              . Hope that    stays AWAY!! Thinking of you xx

 to ALL the PUPO ladies

L xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you    . Funnily enough I have been recommended to move to IVF next, was even asked if I had considered egg share   

Caramac, it is still early so I am    that your result today changes to a BFP     

FM, how are you doing?     

  to everyone   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Thank you Bingbong, Violet, Linz and LouAnn - that's very kind 

LouAnn - if i was young enough, i would consider eggshare as it does reduce the cost of ivf but unfortunately i am too old! can i ask why they have advised ivf? how many rounds of iui have you done? 

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I have had 3 natural IUI's and thought that a medicated or monitored cycle would be the next step to try to better the timing of the IUI. They have said that if I really wanted to do a medicated cycle then they would let me do that, but recommended IVF as a next step as the success rates are higher (40%). They have also said that by egg sharing it would cut the cost of a cycle by about 2/3, making it only about £200-300 dearer than a medicated IUI cycle. Has certainly given me something to think about   .

Hope you are okay    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

yes the success rate is definitely much higher! if you have the opportunity to egg share that may well be the way to go - difficult decision isn;t it.

i am a bit scared about making that decision as i worry that if ivf also doesn't work, i might have to contemplate a life where i wont be a mummy. being quite negative i know; that'll pass i'm sure. 

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Gini, it is definitely a difficult decision to make   . I hope that you are able to come to the right decision for you   . Try to stay positive, one day you will be a mommy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone. Yes, I suppose there is hope that thinks might change by Friday   


Frenchy - I'm so sorry to hear that AF showed up and that you got a BFN.     I have been following your diary and was really hoping for a better outcome for you. Have a good think about your next steps - there is no need to rush into anything. I hope with whatever you decide to do you finally get the chance to be a mummy!


----------



## Frenchy74

Thank you LouAnn and Caramac - i do hope that i become a mummy!         

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Caramac and also FullMoon      

Gini x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Frenchy. So so sorry


----------



## Mifi

Frenchy im so so sorry     take care of yourself   

Huge huge thanks to all of you for the lovely well wishers im touched       AF still not arrived yet but convinced it is imminent to add another symton I now have back ache    I will teat tomorrow forst thing as if history repeats itself I should get a pretty much secure result as with both my past BFP I have tested the day before OTD and its been +ve but like I say 99.9% sure AF will arrive in the next 12 hours or so. If I do get a BFP I think I will pass out with shock     oddly at this moment in time I dont feel too bad about it but prob because I had the BFN tears over the weekend as AF symptoms progressively got stronger    in a way also trying not to hold on to that 0.5% chance this one has worked as I just cant bear the let down again!!! Nothing else for it but the last 24 hours of the 2WW is absolutely hell     but last month I didnt even manage it this far   

Lots and lots of      to all 2WWers loads a love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

Frenchy - so sorry to read that it was a BFN   

Full Moon - good luck for testing tomorrow, I've got my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of   

Caramac - wishing you loads of luck for testing on Friday   

Some1

xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

*LL, FullMoon and Some1* - thank you very much for your kind words; thats really kind.

*FullMoon* - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get a BFP in the morning.    

*Caramac* - i hope youre doing ok; i also hope that you get a BFP on Friday   

AFM, i have decided to go for IVF. Spoke to the nurse this afternoon. She is referring me to come in to an evening meeting which is run by a nurse and an embryologist. they go through everything about ivf. then after that, i will need to have a consent appointment. Apparently you have to consent to more things when going through ivf. then after that, its a case of waiting for AF to start (have you noticed that we are always either hoping for AF to come in or waiting for AF not to come in!  ) and start the drugs. She said that it should take a couple of months to get to that point (around August). I will probably need to wait until September as i need to save more money but at least i know it can start in 2010! the issue of my weight came up again, my BMI must be below 35 otherwise no IVF and ideally should be down to 30. I am going back on a diet - BMI closer to 30 is achievable by end of august. anyway, sorry for rambling on, i am still quite emotional but im pleased i have made a decision re ivf and i have a plan.

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow       

Gini, glad that you have made your decision and have started the ball rolling   

  and    to everyone on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Full Moon - good luck for testing tomorrow      you get your BFP!

Frenchy - pleased to hear you've come to a decision about IVF and that you can now start to plan for treatment. It's good that you'll have enough time to get your BMI down too. I lost 1.5 stone last autumn in just over a month simply by cutting out all the bad stuff I was eating - bread, cheese, chocolate, crisps, biscuits, cakes, etc and by reducing the size of the food portions I ate. I did manage to shift another half a stone between November and February, but it's crept back on since then! I'm finding it harder to not eat bad stuff at the moment too for some reason.
Morrigan - sending you lots of      for next week.


I have resisted the urge to test again and so far AF hasn't shown up either...so I may be lucky enough to make it to OTD, just have to get through tomorrow!!


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for testing fm and caramac- fingers crossed.

Glad you have the next plan in hand frenchy.


----------



## Mifi

Well that 0.05% chance of it working managed to creep in and have been in tears on & off most of the day as AF arrived as predicted this morning          I just don't know where to go from here    im exhausted with the constant hits   

Caramac your next I think I hope you get the next BFP hun      

Lots of              for you all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, words fail me, as ever.      Thinking of you tonight hun, and wishing there was more that I could say or do to provide comfort and hope that there will be better days ahead.           


A-Mx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh FullMoon, i am soooooo sorry, it's so hard and so stressful and so emotionally draining. that's so unfair! sending you loads of massive   i hope you have some support around you but we are here for you on here too!      

Gini x


----------



## Annaleah

FM - so sorry and sending lots of cyber      Life can be such a b%^$& sometimes...xxx


----------



## bingbong

FM words just seem so inadequate but I really am so very sorry. I'm thinking of you and sending big hugs.

Caramac best of luck for tomorrow, well done on not testing early. 

Bingbong x


----------



## caramac

FM - I'm so sorry for you - you have been trying for so long, you deserved to get your BFP this time.     


I'm afraid I'm adding myself to the BFN's as AF arrived this morning.    

I am happy that at least now I can get on with planning my next go....cd10 for me will fall on a Saturday this time, when I have to work and don't know if I'll be able to fit in a scan in the UK. I could get an early morning flight to Bratislava on the Sunday and be at Reprofit for 11.30/12pm on cd11 - do you think this would be okay for a scan or will it be too late? I have emailed Stepan for his opinion too.


----------



## morrigan

Such crap news- big hugs- can't think of anything to say that would make it better- big hugs to you both


----------



## cocochanel1

FM and Caramac so sorry to hear your news. 

Coco xxx


----------



## Chowy

FM and Caramac

Sorry to hear your sad news, be kind to yourselves and take care.

Chowy


----------



## Violet66

FM and caramac - sorry to hear about your negatives.  

it's rubbish and such a downer - wish it could be different for you both


----------



## some1

Full moon - so very sorry to read that you have had another BFN, thinking of you and hoping you are as okay as you can be   

Caramac - sorry to read that you have had a BFN   , impressed that you are already planning your next go

Some1

xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh No, *Caramac*, I am so so so sorry for you. i hope you're ok    Planning the way forward is probably going to help and i really really hope the next one is yours!   

*AFM*, you are all going to think that i am the craziest person on earth but... I know that af turned up monday night and that i tested negative on tuesday morning. TMI alert following, sorry! I have been having the heaviest period in a long long long time and it's also very very clotty - to the point that when i take tampon out there are very big clots on there (sorry again about TMI) i was in a lot of pain on tuesday and took some nurofen. since then, no more pain apart from the occasional sharp pain in the area below and around my belly button and the occasional but noticeable weird fullness and feeling and sensation in the lowest part of my belly in the middle (straight line from belly button). Now, i know that sounds sooooooo weird and stupid but i have been wondering if maybe i was pregnant and have miscarried? i havent done another pregnancy test as i dont have any left  and i dont want to go and buy one because i am saving for ivf but if i did become pregnant and was miscarrying, would a pregnancy test show positive after 2 or 3 days of heavy bleeding with loads of clots? please tell me to get medication for crazyness if this is really stupid but i just wondered.

Anyway, hope everybody is well today.

*Caramac* and *FullMoon* -hang in there both of you. loads of massive     coming your way

Gini x


----------



## Violet66

did you take any medication Frenchy?

After both my failed IVF cycles I've had horribly heavy/clotty periods - but that's because the lining has been built up to supersize proportions and is now coming away. 

You could always take a blood test - if you had been pregnant you'd still have some of the hormone in your body which a HPT might not pick up - but is that going to make you feel any better?


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey violet

I was on 50 mg of clomid and i think my lining ended up being thicker than normal although it started really thin. it could well be just that. tit's just the combination of unusual things that makes me wonder. ususally af is light and last month (also on clomid but no iui as ov'd early) it was lighter than normal which worried me a bit. 

it won't change anything knowing or not knowing, with the blood i am loosing, even if there was something there, it's definitely not there anymore but to be honest i dont think that i was pregnant and miscarried, i think that my brain is just continuing to play tricks on me. 

Thanks for getting back 

Gini x


----------



## lulumead

FM, Frenchy and caramac, so sorry for all of you. Its just rubbish, I wish I could say something helpful   
xxx


----------



## ambergem

FM- I was holding my breath when i logged on for your news. I can't tell you how much i was hoping for a BFP for you this time    As the other girls have said- words just aren't enough...It was your turn hun- it's just so unfair and I'm so so sorry. Sending you massive         and thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Caramac- I'm so sorry to hear your news too. BFN's are so hard but sometimes I get a little strength from the thought of planning my next tx so I hope you can too    I hope you manage to fit it in around work and that you get that BFP!! X

Gini- Glad youve decided your next step. I agree with Violet, I think maybe you had a thicker lining than usual this time and that is why you're now having a heavy bleed. Take care x

Lxx


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone for your kind words of support. Do you know, there is a bit of me that is actually relieved that I didn't get a BFP first time as I would have felt really bad being so lucky if FM & Frenchy hadn't got BFPs too. I don't feel I deserve to be first time lucky when I see what some of the ladies on here have gone through. So I'm actually not feeling too bad about it this time as I really wasn't expecting to get a BFP.


Anyway, I now have my flights/hotel/parking/etc booked for my next trip to Brno, and I've booked a scan here in the UK for my day 10 to avoid the issue of not getting over there in time. Have managed to squeeze it in for before I start work on the Saturday! So fingers crossed that this next time works.


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry, you really do deserve a break and I was    that it was going to work for you this time. Thinking of you    

Caramac, I am sorry that you got a BFN too    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Ladies thank you all so so much for your lovely thoughts and kind words     I have been reading them in floods of tears     but better out then in as they say    had an awful day as AF been really painful and I feel quite unwell and almost fluey. I'm seriously considering calling in sick tomorrow if I still feel the same. I wanted to go home early today but chickened out asking my boss as we are short staffed at the mo and I know it wont be looked upon favourably   

Caramac & Frenchy so so sorry for your BFN     its just not fair    

Sorry Frenchy I cant offer any advice ref strange AF as mine are all over the place too     

Thanks again if I didnt have my FF buddies I would be even sadder   

Lots of            for 2wwers   

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## Minnie35

FM, Caramac and Frenchy, really sorry to hear of the BFNs.       


Minnie x


----------



## Frenchy74

hello everybody

*Caramac* - bless you, you are so thoughtful but please don't ever feel worried or guilty or anything getting a bfp if we don;t get one. We are all in the same boat and yes it is difficult to hear about women having babies when you cant seem to get pregnant yourself but on here, somehow, it is different. i'm sorry it wasn't first time lucky for you and i really hope it's second time lucky, honestly. your message brought tears to my eyes as it was so nice!  i am glad however that you are not feeling too bad and are getting ready for next tx. best of luck with it and really hope it brings you a BFP    

*FullMoon* - it is unfair, definitely! But we will hopefully eventually get there and we will cherish our child(ren) even more.  

*Lulumead* - all messages are helpful; they show me/us that we are anot alone and have cycber friends who support us. thank you! 

*Linz* - thank you, i think you and violet are right and it must be the lining which was a bit thicker than normal. i am glad i have made a decision about ivf it gives me something to look forward too. thank you. 

*Minnie* - thank you very much for the 

Gini x


----------



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!
                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​   *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​ *morrigan *- DIUI - Testing 22/05/10   
​ *caramac *- DIUI - Testing 09/06/10   
*Fullmoon - *DIUI - Testing 11/06/10   ​ *morrigan - *DIUI - Testing 18/06/10   ​ *JJ1* - DEICSI - Testing 18/06/10   ​ *southern_angel* - Testing 27/06/10   ​ *krissi* - Testing 30/06/10   ​ *caramac* - DIUI - Testing 06/07/10   ​ *Jay_Mcevil* - FET - Testing ??   ​ ​ *Full Moon* - DIUI - Testing 8th July   ​ ​                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​


----------



## Sharry

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236689.new#new

Sharry xx


----------



## morrigan

Who's having tx next it's lonely on here !!!


----------



## ambergem

Hi morrigan

don't be lonely! I'm on medication to prepare for FET but not sure if transfer will be before your OTD. I'm sure you won't be alone on here for long. Good luck    

L xx


----------



## Frenchy74

*Morrigan* - hope you're keeping sane on the 2 ww

I am not going to be having tx for a little while but will be keeping an eye on this thread; you have all been so supportive - thank you.

is there a thread for single girls due to have ivf or in between tx which i can join? I'll have a proper look around tonight

have a good day all

Gini x


----------



## southern_angel

Hi Morrigan,

I'll be joining you tomorrow... Hope you're holding up ok, sending lots of   

Angel


----------



## lulumead

Don't be lonely morrigan....we're all here    


Frenchy: yes theres an IVF thread for singlies ...x


Good luck for tomorrow Angel.
x


----------



## Damelottie

FM     . I am just so so sorry. I had everything crossed for you


----------



## morrigan

Oo exciting good luck tommorrow angel.

I've not gone mad yet guys- but thanks for wishes - I'm kind of in self preservation mode assuming it won't work- in fact I woke up this morning and thought I'd dreamt it all!!! Good old cyclogest reminded me though !!! I think pretending your not on 2 ww us good strategy I'm going to claim imaculate conception if it works !!

Hope the drugs aren't too bad  L


----------



## Mifi

Thanks LL     

Morrigan lots of            for you and angel for tomorrow        

I had my baseline today so start stimming tonight    here we go again    

Love FM XXXX


----------



## lulumead

crossing everything for you FM     
xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Awww Good Luck FM xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks ladies          part of me thinks im crazy going again but ive paid up for 2 more IUI's so I guess I may as well use them for now. Had my baseline today and all is well so started stimming too so it prob wont be long before im back on here   

Happy weekend all        

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

Keeping my fingers xrossed Morrigan    

Angel - Hope all goes well tomorrow.

FM -      loving the banana..I hadn't spotted it before, is it new?
Annaleah x


----------



## Damelottie

If they're paid for FM - then give it a go for sure


----------



## lulumead

I agree FM...go for it....and we will start sending positive vibes.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Great news FM, really really hope that this is the one      

how you doing morrigan??    

Angel hope that you are on here now, good luck     

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

I'm thinking good vibes for you fm

Hope today went ok angel

bingbong I'm doing ok 1 week down 1 to go- bit crampy today but not gone mad --- yet!


----------



## southern_angel

Hello, 

I'm back on the 2WW again   all went smoothly yesterday and it looks like (*fingers crossed*) I'll ovulate today / tonight so hopefully the timing will be ok. I'm having a very quiet domestic day, taking it very easy in the hope that my body will decide now is a good time to get pregnant... 

So, OTD probably 30th May, but will have to wait to confirm tomorrow. 

Hope FM and Morrigan are doing well, cramping sounds quite promising M? 

Angel


----------



## Ali27

May I join you?  Going it alone and on my 2WW now.


----------



## morrigan

Welcome Ali - hope your doing ok - fingers crossed for you


----------



## acrazywench

Angelmine and Alie -sending you lots of     for your 2ww.

Morrigan - how are you holding up? Keeping everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## southern_angel

Welcome Ali, lots of   to you. 

Thinking of you too Morrigan, hope you're still staying sane.   

Angel


----------



## Lou-Ann

Welcome Ali and good luck   
Sending everyone on the 2ww lots of        and    


Lou-Ann x


----------



## Ali27

Thank you all for the lovely welcome and all the positive vibes xx

Morrigan - good luck for 22nd  - not long now    

acrazywench - hi there.  Thanks for the positive energy   

Angelmine - Good luck for 30th    

Lou-Ann - sorry to read about your recent BFN       

Love and    to everyone xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

I'm not on the 2 ww but i hope you dont mind if i pop in every now and then.

*Morrigan* - thinking of you - hope you;re keeping sane and that you're well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's a BFP for you in a few days.   

*Angelmine* - hope that ovulation did happen today or will happen tonight. Good luck for the 2 ww, fingers crossed for a BFP 

*Ali* - good luck for the 2 ww; hope it works and you get a BFP too.

There have been enough BFNs recently, hope all of you 2 wwers get a BFP on the current cycle 

*LouAnn*, *FullMoon*, *Caramac* - how are you all doing? 

*Linz* - hope everything is ticking along nicely for FET

Hello to everybody else, hope you're all well

Gini x


----------



## morrigan

Angel- timing sounds perfect - hope your chilled

thanks frenchy- hope your diet going well - I'm no stranger to madness of ketosis having done cd- am also really mad with myself about putting on weight. 

Hope everyone else is doing well

am starting to go mad with probably imaginary symptoms now buy at least I managed the first week sane !!


----------



## caramac

Hey Frenchy - I'm good thanks! Just counting down the days until my next trip to Brno and go number two! Might need to join you on your diet as I was doing very well a few months ago but just can't seem to get back into the gym routine and am back to eating loads of junk food (not the best combination!).


Angel, Ali & Morrigan - sending you lots of      and good vibes for testing.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I'm doing okay thanks for asking. I am still considering the egg share option   . Hope you are okay   

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

*Morrigan* - it is hard isn;t it but as soon as in ketosis, things get better and te weight loss is quick. Just read your diary; sending you big   . I hope AF stays away!    

*Caramac* - Glad you're feeling good and the trip to Brno is sorted. What diet do you do or do you just eat healthily?

*LouAnn* - Glad you're doing ok. I'm feeling better and just waiting to find out when i get my evening meeting re ivf. Are you going to do another cycle of iui whilst you decide on egg share ivf? let me know if you decide to go for it.

Hope *everybody on the 2 ww* is doing well -     you get a BFP

Gini x


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck 2ww-ers!  

Lots of positive vibes coming your way, I just don't know how to get all the smileys etc up when doing this quick reply! Fingers crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## southern_angel

Thinking of you today Morrigan, hope AF stays away   

I'm still not sure about timing, there's not been a proper thermal shift on my chart yet (my temps are up but not much above cover line) but I keep being awake and restless between 5.30/6ish and when I should take my temp (7.15am) so I don't know if that is messing it up   

Yesterday I went out and bought a little cardigan. It might sound crazy, but each cycle I've bought something for the baby - trying to set my intention on it working...  

 for everyone

Angel


----------



## Ali27

Angelmine - if you wake early it will affect your temp.  It needs to be taken on waking after at least 3 hours solid sleep.  If you wake early but still take it at the usual time the reading will not be accurate.  

Sounds like a very positive idea to buy a little thing for the baby each time xx


----------



## southern_angel

Ali27 said:


> Angelmine - if you wake early it will affect your temp. It needs to be taken on waking after at least 3 hours solid sleep. If you wake early but still take it at the usual time the reading will not be accurate.


Yes, that's what I'm worried about. My sleep is just a little erratic at the moment :-( I could take it when I first wake up, but since that can be anytime between 3.30am-5.30am I don't think that will help with accuracy - my chart on fertilityfriend will ring (so suggest ignoring) any temp timed more than an hour either side of the set time.

Any advice? 
Angel


----------



## Ali27

Angelmine - I would say dont stress about it.  Wait til OTD.  The increase in temp shows you ovulated but it will be lower than normal due to the timings being out.  I used to do it but gave up in the end!!!  It is open to too many variables affecting it.

Good luck!!


----------



## morrigan

My temp chart always look like map of alps even when progesterone blood tests says I ovulated - mind you I work shifts so sleep patterns effect- I expect worrying effects temp to - my brain def works overtime on 2ww


----------



## caramac

Hey everyone - hope those on 2WW are doing okay....sending you lots of     and    for great results!


Frenchy - no proper diet for me - just healthy eating. I actually made it to the gym on Tuesday, but haven't been back since because I ache so badly! I really should get off my bum this morning and go again....


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Ali and Morrigan. 

I slept until my normal temp time this morning so got a proper reading - nicely up where it should be post ov  I've reset / over-ridden fertility friend so that it says I ovulated when I think I did (so am now 3DOP) - so at least I don't have to keep reading 'ovulation not detected yet' everytime I log on! 

The bloating is a bit better today, good thing as I have to go into work and on Monday I couldn't do my trousers up!!!

How are you Morrigan, nearly there...   
Angel


----------



## kizzi79

Dear Morrigan - have been reading your diary    - really hope the morning brings better news   

Take care   , love Krissi  xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh *Morrigan*, i am so sorry. you went through so much to get tx this month, i was really hoping for you that it would work. i am going to continue keeping everything crossed for you in case you're one of those women who get a bfp the day after their otd but in the meantime i just wanted to send you loads of massive  i know it feels sad to spend the weekend on your own and i dont know if you are the kind of the person who really loves having company or if you enjoy your own but sometimes, being on your own the first few days is good as you dont have to pretend that everything is ok and put on a brave face; you can be as sad, upset, grumpy, annoyed, angry etc as you need. come on here, we're all here for you and send me a pm if you want to "chat"   

Gini x


----------



## morrigan

Well its offically a    for me today  . I did know yesterday as I did a sneaky test. AF not here yet- and wish it would now hurry up so I can start next cycle!.

I spent most of yesterday in tears but have woken up a bit better today. Ive got nothing planned for the weekend as I have bailed out of a freinds sons 4th birthday party- me thinks toddlers would not help me right now however lovely they are!- Might have a BBQ for one and sod it and have a beer.

Thank you for all the best wishes from everyone on here who reads my diary yesterday- FF is great and made it so much more bearable- most of my friends are supportive but tend to stay clear at this point as they don't know what to say- a few have asked Oh why didn't it work then!- Wish I knew the asnswer to that - id be a flipping millionarre and very popular on here !!!

How are you others doing- hopefully I got the BFN out the way for you all and it will now be a run of BFPs- fingers crossed-are you testing next Ali?


----------



## Ali27

Morrigan - i am so sorry    I am sat out in my garden on my own today and you would be more than welcome to join me - bbq for 2, but I guess you like miles away.  I know what you mean about friends (my best mate who has no children knew I was doing this tx but seemsto have forgotten!!  But then added to the end of a personal message on ******** "how is the treatment going?" not replied as feel a bit let down.  Other friends have been more supportive - just expected more from her really.) and wanting to avoid certain situations.  I think you are right - the party would be too much this weekend.  

Allow yourself this weekend to be indulged, spolit and be sad.  Work again on Monday but til then, let yourself feel like you have been all cocooned up, away from everyone.  

I notice that you have been having DIUI unmedicated.  Have you considered either medicated DIUI or DIVF?  the success rates may be higher though I do understand it is more expensive and more of a commitment etc.

I test Monday.  This morning the residue form the cyclogest had a slight brown/grey tinge to it.  Nothing since.  Think af may be on her way though.....


----------



## morrigan

Ali- hoping AF stays away and you have a nice suprise monday morning.

I also had a friend who asked me how I was on my ******** wall which I obviously couldn't elaborate and when I Pmd her my news it took her a while to get back and she actually apolosigised for it taking so long as she had to deal with the children !!- I wouldn't of minded as I didn't expect an instant reply and also her kids are 8 and 11 so really did I need to know that!- Which goes with the txt from another friend last week- "How r u? Do have an inkling whether your pregnant yet- My 2 are driving me mad today!" Actually that just was so way off I laughed. I guess its easy to be over sensitive!!


----------



## some1

Morrigan - so sorry to read of your bfn   Thinking of you

Ali and Angelmine - sending you loads of    , hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ohh Morrigan    . I believe its always so hard - regardless of how many go's and how you try. I'm so so sorry hun. That beer and barby for one sounds good to me. Get some dessert too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hang on in there Ali


----------



## bingbong

Oh Morrigan    I'm so so sorry    I was so hoping that with the trigger shot and cyclogest things would be different. Take care of yourself, here for you if you want a chat   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I am so sorry that it was a bfn for you   . Thinking of you    

Good luck to those waiting to test       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey *Morrigan* - thought i would send you big big    here too. really sorry it's not worked.

Hello to *everybody else* and good luck for those testing soon   

Gini x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks everyone again your all such a support.

In answer to your question Ali- your right I am considering it and have hatched a plan! I feel so much better with a plan- I am going to go straight into another cycle so that my left side gets a go with trigger and scans and then (hopefully wont need to but feeling the need to be realistic)  I will go and get a HSG scan to check my tubes and if all ok go for a medicated cycle probably with  UK clinic unless waiting time is silly or move to IVF. I think I would only consider two medicated IUIs before going on to IVF. 

Have no idea how I afford this plan though- My friend and I are starting up a business selling nappy cakes and pamper gifts may be that will be successful by then and I can earn some extra money!

BB glad today went well was thinking of you
Frenchy- are you going to ring and nag them if youve not heard about meeting by monday- I so hate waiting for things!

I'm feeling    for you others. Hope the BFPS start rolling in.


----------



## Mifi

Morrigan im so so sorry hun that this was not the one for you    take care      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan, sorry about the bfn   Good that you have a plan for your next steps. In terms of waiting time for a medicated iui with my clinic I just phone them up the day af arrives then go in the following day to have a scan and pick up drugs.

x


----------



## caramac

Morrigan, I'm really sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time. Hope you're weekend isn't too bad


----------



## ambergem

Very sorry to hear of your BFN morrigan   . Sending you lots of  . I'm glad that you're making plans for your next tx- I really think it helps to have that to focus on. I wish you lots of luck for next time xx

Hi FM! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Linz im ok thanks hun just plodding along and day 10 of stimming today so hope to be back on the 2WW soon     where you at with your FET     we could be bump buddies          

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## ambergem

We'll hopefully be on the 2ww together FM. I'm having another lining scan on monday. Just praying   that my lining has thickened up a bit by then. It's only 6.6   but my doctor said as long as it doesn't get any worse they'll probably still go ahead with ET as at least it looks healthy. Would probably be end of next week. I would love us to be bump buddies!! Let's hope!!  Good luck with the stimming       xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Linz fab news lots of            that your lining behaves       and we get to be bump buddies      

See you on here PUPO soon    

Who is up next       ive got a little lost   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ali27

I tested this morning using a FR early one and its a      as i suspected.  Have had a few good cries today and then went and actually had a lovely afternoon with a friend - bbq etc.  This all just makes me feel that life is so cruel and unfair.  The only person I know (apart from on here) who is in a similar position to me was allowed 3 free IVF goes and got pg with twins first time.  Her babies are going to be here any day and I dont know if I will be able to see them.  Everytime I have seen her throughout her pregnancy I have been in practical hysterics - usually in Pizza Express!!  I feel as though IF has wrecked my life.  The embie I had transferred was a grade 1 so why couldn't I keep hold of it?  Does that indicate other issues - immunes etc??

This is all such hard work and it really takes it out of us.  

I know I tested a day early and that tomorrow if the OTD but it was a super sensitive one and although AF is not here I just cant see tomorrow's result being different.  And I just dont have that sort of luck.  

I am sorry for the me post


----------



## morrigan

Really sorry to hear that Ali - it all seems so cruel and unfair- i hope you will find the strength to believe you reach you goal eventually but in the mean time be kind to yourself - I do of course hope you get a great shock tommorrow- I'm sure someone who has a clue about ivf might have suggestions for you.

Big hugs
morrigan


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to hear that Ali. 

Look after yourself today, we're here if you need us... 

Sending   

Angel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ali I am so sorry to hear of your negative result. It is so hard being around others who get pregnant quickly/1st go. Take care I am glad you have friends around you for support as well
L x


----------



## Frenchy74

So sorry it's a BFN Ali     

Gini x


----------



## Ali27

Thanks for all your kind words.  It really helps   

Hope to stick around..... have voted for a date for the next singles meet up (London?).  Would be good to meet others in similar situation to me.  

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you are now at.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ali, so sorry it was a bfn, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Ali so sorry that this wasnt the one for you    take care and be kind to yourself      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Losing track abit!  But big hugs to Morrigan and Ali...its rubbish when it doesn't work, and nothing I can say makes it easier. so     


Good luck everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## caramac

So sorry to hear about your bfn Ali. Will be lovely to meet you and everyone else at the London get together though!


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks for the heads-up about the meet-up Ali, I've just voted for a date too - it would be really lovely to meet some of you   

Angel (8/9DPO and going a little bonkers now...)


----------



## morrigan

Fingers crossed for you angel- think the madness gets worse exponentially after 7dpo !!


----------



## southern_angel

morrigan said:


> Fingers crossed for you angel- think the madness gets worse exponentially after 7dpo !!


It really does! I'm 10/11DPO now (10 according to chart, 11 by my counting) and temped to test already  Not feeling very positive about it working, no symptoms to report 

Angel


----------



## ambergem

I am officially PUPO!! My frosties were thawed on Tuesday and today I had one 8-cell and one 7-cell put back. Please, please stick little embies   

Ali- so sorry to hear of your BFN      

Much luck to the other 2 ww ladies    

Love L xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Linz, congratulations on being PUPO, hope your 2ww flies by and brings you good news   

Angelmine, hang on in there   

  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Angel & Linz - congrats on being PUPO!!! I am now joining you two ladies on the 2WW as I had my second DIUI yesterday. And so the wait begins.....


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being PUPO Caramac and Linz-   

Angel - hope your doing ok- hang on in there- I think symptoms are irrelevant to outcome I think there have been plenty who got BFPs with no symptoms- I hope your one!- but it doesn't stop us obsessing and trying to interpret every last thing. Whens OTD?

and anyone else I missed


----------



## Lou-Ann

Caramac, congratulations to you being PUPO too. Hope your 2ww flies by and brings good news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Good luck caramac


----------



## Mifi

Wow its busy on here   

Linz so good to see you back on here after so long    really            hard that this is the one for you      

Angel you should be happy you have no symptoms    both my BFP I had no symptoms at all!!!!! Hope its the same for you     

Caramac congrats on being PUPO too    lots of          for you   

I will be on here officially tomorrow as basting at lunchtime so OTD for me is the 11 June. Really hope that this is the last time im on here            although found out today that I can Eggshare at CARE so my consult is booked in July  as that is the earliest appointment they can give me    but        I wont need it!!!


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM good luck with the basting I really hope this is finally the one.

There are so many of you on here hard to keep track- hopefully I will be joing you all in the next week(end)!
L x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks JJ1    really hope you are joining us soon


----------



## ambergem

Thanks FM and hundreds of luck to you too. It's good to be on the 2ww together   my OTD is the day before you on the 10th- 2 days before my b'day, what a fab present that would be- a BFP for both of us       Hope today goes well for you     You should try & come over for the single girls meet up  

JJ- lots of luck for your ET. Look forward to you joining us soon    

Angel- hope you're hanging on in there, not long now... Good luck    

Love Linz xx


----------



## southern_angel

Full moon said:


> Angel you should be happy you have no symptoms  both my BFP I had no symptoms at all!!!!! Hope its the same for you


Thanks FM. 11/12DPO now, temped to test but I got up and peed quickly this morning so that I couldn't! Still no real symptoms, (.)(.)s feeling tender and heavy but that could well be AF on her way :-(

I'm going to see my parents for the weekend so will at least be there when I test (if I make it to OTD on Monday).

Good luck to all on the dreaded wait...
Angel


----------



## Mifi

Ohhh Linz hope you get the best birthday present ever               

Angel lots of   for you   

Trigger shot has kicked in this morning and my ovaries ache as one follie on each side this month so feeling rather uncomfortable today unless im lying down    luckily I am on hol from work today so I can take it easy rather than being basted in my lunch hour from work   

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Linz, that would be a great birthday present    

FM, I hope that everything has gone well and you are on your last 2ww for a long while     

  to everyone   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

A sprinkling of    to those waiting.


xxxx


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Sadly it's a BFN for me - AF started this morning   
  
  Am very sad but not very surprised, I just didn't ever feel like anything was happening this month.
  
  I'm with my folks this weekend so at least I have a bit of company /  distraction.  I'm not sure what to do next, I'm starting to worry that  there is something wrong... 
  
  Angel


----------



## caramac

Angel - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time.


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Angel - take care   , this journey is so hard!

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ambergem

So, so sorry Angel   .  Look after yourself, It's good that you're with your family today      

Linz xx


----------



## bingbong

So sorry to hear that Angel   I hope that being with your family helps you today and you look after yourself   

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Angel so sorry hun - hope ur ok  

I don't know how old you are but I've been told 4-5 goes  average for 30- 35 and 5-6 for 35-37- not that that makes it any easyier.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel, I am so sorry   . Thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

big     Angel.
xx


----------



## some1

So sorry to read it was a BFN Angel   

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

So sorry it was a bfn Angel. Look after yourself this weekend.    

x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks all for the support, it means a lot to me.

I'm hoping that if what *Morrigan* has heard is right then next time should work - it'll be my fifth try and I'm 32.

I had a couple of glasses of wine and a very hot bath last night, have bought brie and prawns today (I figure I can have a few days off the wagon and then get back on the fertility diet!). My mum was really sweet yesterday, despite me bursting into tears at lunchtime (we had bread and cheese and things and she'd only bought hard cheeses especially - she told me with a hopeful smile and I had to say that I wasn't pregnant  ). I'm back home alone now and feeling a bit blue but planning to distract myself with all the heavy jobs I've left for the last two weeks - there are things that need repotting and moving in the garden, and things to go up in the attic...

Angel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

angel i am so sorry hun
has your donor been checked out sperm count wise? 
l x


----------



## morrigan

Glad you embarking on the BFN diet angel- sounds like your managing to be postive    Sending you    for next cycle.

Linz, Caramac, FM and babyblue  hope your all doing ok   

Who have I missed?


----------



## Ali27

So sorry Angel xx


----------



## morrigan

How you all doing? Sending out lots of   as test days approaches for you all.     

I'm joining you today with a OTD of18/06. All went well actually had a natural postive OPK and added the trigger shot in so good as it can be- I'm having a minor worry as its the first IUI that I haven't had cramping and spotting afterwards and didn't even feel the catheter- did it actually go in!- Yes I know I'm being stupid! 

  to everyone

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, congrats on being pupo. Hope the 2ww flies by for you and brings positive news   

 to everyone else on here too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Congrats on being PUPO Morrigan   

Hope you are doing OK caramac, Linz and FM   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## caramac

Congrats on being PUPO morrigan!!


Good luck for this next tx krissi    this is the one for you!

Well I am on day 10 of my 2WW and don't think I've had any symptoms or anything. I started this tx with quite a positive mindset, but am starting to feel quite negative now. Just don't think it will have worked. I know I shouldn't say that but I'm just not a lucky person and so I can't believe it will work for me so quickly! Maybe it's just my mind trying to protect myself in case of bad news?

Anyway, should find out soon enough as if I'm not pg then AF could arrive any time from Monday. Just praying that if she does have to come it won't be until Weds as it will make the next go easier for me date wise.


----------



## Damelottie

LOTS OF LUCK everybody


----------



## ambergem

Cogratulations on your PUPO status Morrigan! I hope the 2ww flies by for you. Good luck    

I know what you mean Caramac- that's how I feel, pretty dispondent at the moment because I've had no positive symptoms. You're absolutely right it is self- preservation mode, I can't allow myself to think it may have worked because I couldn't bear the disappointment if it hasn't. But then I don't think this attitude does us any favours either!! No win situation!! I hope your af doesn't arrive and that you have a wonderful surprise on Wednesday. Much luck    

Hi FM- hope you're hanging on in there. Lots of luck    

Anyone else on 2ww? Hope I've not missed anyone! Hi to everyone else  

Love L xx


----------



## Mifi

Hey Linz   

Please dont feel dispondent    I am the opposite to you I freak out if I get any symptoms as with both of my BFP I had no symptoms at all. All the cycles that I have had tweeks and twinges have been BFN    I know everybody is different and so is every pg but believe me if I have no symptoms I am excited!!!! Unfortunately this tx I have had twinges on & off for the last few days so I expect it will end with a BFN     and predict AF on Wed      but we will see         I hope im wrong!!!

Thanks for the txts by the way    I cant txt back at the mo cause I have that weird message again about multimedia messages when I try to reply    cant work it out     

     to all on the 2WW 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wishing you al lots of luck - hope to join you tomorrow
X


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for tommorrow JJ


----------



## Mifi

JJ1 hope to see you here tomorrow


----------



## acrazywench

Caramac, Full Moon and Morrigan - hope the 2ww is going ok. Thinking of you ladies and sending you lots of       for a full house of BFPs.

x


----------



## Minnie35

Hello 2wwers, I hope it's all going ok.  I'm back on 2ww after tx last Friday... OTD is 21st June. 

Strangely, my brain's playing a completely different game this time... last time I was (wrongly) absolutely convinced it'd worked.  This time I just feel so completely sure that it's not worked.  Maybe it's better this way round! Won't be so disappointed if it doesn't work and maybe I won't spend the 2 weeks being acutely aware of every twinge/ache/change! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ladies thanks so much well I am officially with you on the 2ww with my 2 4 day embryos on board. Test day is 12 days for blood and 14 days for pee stick at CRM.

Good Luck to you all
L x


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone! Minnie & JJ1 welcome to the 2WW!!

Well I've made it through today with no AF, just got to get through tomorrow and then I'll make it to OTD - keeping my fingers and toes crossed.

Hope everyone else is doing okay during their wait.


----------



## Minnie35

Caramac that's so exciting, fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Mifi

Caramac not long now              

JJ1 and Minnie welcome to the madness     

Im flitting between it may have worked and then no it definately hasnt    so the usual agony of the last WW. If I can get to Thursday I think I will feel a little more hopeful but at the moment it just feels like another dead ended cycle    

Lots of        to all

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## southern_angel

Hi to all on the 2WW, hope you're holding up ok. 

Lots of us at the moment! I'll be here again from Monday I think... Have not quite kicked the BFN diet (there is still brie and a bottle of wine in the fridge!) but I've started taking EPO and have that cough medicine that is recommended for improving CM as well, so hopefully that will help. I've booked the same hotel that I stayed in the first time I tried (when it looked like it tried to work but didn't sucessfully implant/stick) so maybe that will bring me luck too... 

Masses of luck and positivity to all, particularly Caramac who I think is nearest to OTD... 
Angel


----------



## caramac

Angel - glad to hear that you're getting right back on it! Good luck for this next go - hope it's your last!   


Well, it's very strange. This morning I went for a wee and as I wiped I noticed some brownish-blood (TMI I know!) and I thought, uh-oh, here it is. But since then....nothing. Very strange for me as my AF always comes first thing in the morning and in full flow. I am now on knicker checking duty every few minutes and wishing that I'd kept my pee so I could do a test and I can't believe I am now sitting here hoping it was implantation bleeding. If it was, do you think I would test positive tomorrow or would that be too early?


Mind you I don't know what I'm getting all excited for...AF will probably arrive within the hour!


----------



## morrigan

Jj- really pleased you made it to being pupo- hope there both settling in for the duration.

Minne- I know what you mean about self preservation I'm in that mode although in not sure it actually helps when you het bfn- gives us something else to worry about.

Fm- got everything crossed for you- glad you feeling postive at least 50% of the time!

Caramac - your nearly there-I hope it's a good sign- shares in toilet rolls just gone up !!!

Angel- I've been taking epo amongst other things up to ovulation this cycle and it's def made follicle bigger and lh surge behaved - plus it was a day earlier- I'm praying that's a good sign !

Good luck to everyone else testing soon!


----------



## caramac

Well, I'm pretty sure it's AF now rather than implantation bleed! That was me just being silly/hopeful I think! I just did a test to be sure and it's a BFN.


Back on the rollercoaster again then...


Good luck to everyone else testing soon - hope I've got the bad luck out of the way now!!


----------



## ambergem

Oh Caramac I'm really sorry to hear that   sending you thoughts and    

FM- I so hope you get that long awaited BFP on Friday (or will you test on Thurs?)     I think I'll test tomorrow, day before OTD because I have a day off work. I also have a funneral to go to tomorrow so it could be a very miserable day all round as Im not very hopeful either!!

JJ & Minnie- loads of luck to you both for the 2ww & beyond   

Angel- hope your next tx goes smoothly. Good luck   
  

Linz xx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear that news caramac - thinking of you.

Good luck for testing tommorrow Linz  hope you get a nice suprise in morning and day is bearable x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Caramac -I really hope AF stays away and tomorrow brings better news.

linz best of luck for tomorrow hun

Full Moon,  minnie and Morrigan  hang in there.

It is a busy thread at the moment, and Angel you'll sson be back on baord!!


Love from me and my 2 days 4 embryos!


----------



## Damelottie

Caramac - still     for better news for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Minnie35

Oh flip Caramac, thinking of you... I hope tomorrow brings better news    

Linz, FM, Morrigan and JJ, all the absolute best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Annaleah

to all those on the 2ww 

JJ - it's great to see you back on here xx


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone. AF is now in full flow so I'm not going to bother testing again tomorrow as can't see how it could be anything but a BFN. On to the next go now. Will be booking my flights/hotel for next trip out there tomorrow.


Good luck to everyone - esp to Linz for testing tomorrow.


----------



## Mifi

Caramac im so sorry hun        

Linz wishing you so much luck for tomorrow                          sorry to hear that you have a funeral   

Im still feeling pretty negative and expect AF Thursday    I just      that im wrong    

       to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

I admire your bouncing ball spirit caramac -big hugs


----------



## Annaleah

Caramac - sorry to hear AF arrived. 

FM - keeping everything crossed that this is your time

Linz - Hoping for some good news for you tomorrow

xx


----------



## ambergem

Well it's another BFN for me too today    I hope you other ladies have better luck     xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Linz and Caramac I am so sorry - be kind to yourselves
L x


----------



## caramac

Oh Linz - I'm so sorry to hear that you had my rotten luck as well.      


FM - you're next now i think - wishing sooooo much that you get a MUCH better result!


----------



## some1

Caramac and Linz - so sorry  to read of your BFNs     Thinking of you both
Fullmoon - sending you lots of    for tomorrow


Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

I am so sorry Linz


----------



## morrigan

Linz so sorry - hope your ok

fm I've got everythng crossed for you x


----------



## Mifi

Oh Linz and Caramac im so so sorry        its just so unfair   

I will probably be      with you soon as had backache today and a few more twinges so really not hopeful now    

      to all

Thank you all for your best wishes : )

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Big hugs linz and caramac      Its just rubbish.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

So sorry Caramac and Linz   

FM I hope that you are wrong and you get some wonderful news tomorrow     

bingbong x


----------



## ambergem

I hope you're wrong FM and that you get that elusive BFP tomorrow       xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Have everything crossed for you FM xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Caramac, Linz, so sorry to read your respective news.    I hope you are both getting plenty of hugs and support from those you love.    


FM, sending lots of      your way.


A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Caramac and Linz, I'm sorry that you both got BFNs   . Be good to yourselves, thinking of you both   

FM,    that you are wrong and get your long awaited for BFP tomorrow     

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok   

   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM will be thinking of you tomorrow, sending lots of       

Caramac and linz    very sorry to hear your news.

JJ1        

Apologies but I need to catch up so lots of luck to anyone I've missed!
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks ladies for your wishes        as predicted a day before OTD AF has arrived wierdly at midnight, probably a coincidence    unfortunately im getting very good at predicting. I guess im getting lots of practice    at least im in tune with my body    Im just gutted again and p****d off    how many more times do I have to go through this crap     it really is getting rediculous now     I have 1 more IUI left so I will book my baseline for Fri so maybe no 15 will be the 1        if not im off to CARE in Nottingham for consult in July and will hopefully eggshare 1 more time before my birthday so it will be my 1 and only chance left    so no pressure then     after that financially all I can afford is IUIs so in 2011 I pray wont be filled with never ending IUIs          that is if I dont give up    psychologically it is starting to become too much to bear. My biggest fear is to become one of the unknown infertility stats, I cant help but think I gave away my bestest eggies and if I hadnt I would be a mommy now. Don't get me wrong I do feel good when I think of my recipient having her son (a year old now) I often think of him - has he got my eyes or nose etc. but it still stings too    especially as next month my 2nd angel baby should have been a year old       Oh dear im am fed up - sorry im will        it now  ITS JUST NOT FAIR    

    to all love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

Oh FM    so very sorry to hear it is a BFN.  It is just so unfair.  Wish there was something I could say to help, but there just isn't is there  .  Thinking of you and I      treatment number 15 will be the one.

Some1


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Some1        im feeling very sorry for myself right now       off to bed now


----------



## some1

FM Hope you manage to get a decent sleep hun   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

I'm so sorry fm so unfair- you deserve a break- it should be like getting a ticket from the cheese counter-your turn comes round- I admire your resilience and hope it will come good next time x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry to read of the BFNS for Caramac, Linz and FM   This is such a tough rollercoaster and it's so hard going it alone... 

Thinking of you all and sending   and   for the next time... 

Full Moon I admire you so much, you've shown such strength in your journey and I am   that number 15 is the one for you     Take care of yourself today   

Angel


----------



## caramac

Oh no FM.    I can't believe it. I so so so wanted you to get your BFP this time - you've been waiting so long and been through so much it really should have been your time. Life is so unfair sometimes.   


I'm going to be keeping everything crossed for you that this next time works, if it's simply a numbers game then surely your time will come very soon.    that this is next month for you!!!


----------



## lulumead

FM: it is not fair - you are right to feel   .


Big    


xxx


----------



## ambergem

So sorry FM, you're right it just isn't fair!! I hope and pray it works for you next time     xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caramac

I'm not really sure where to put this to get the best response but it seems like most people check this thread so here goes...

As you'll know I just got a BFN from my second DIUI tx. I am booked to fly out for go number three next weekend.

When I had my US scan done here in the UK last month I had them test my blood for AMH and Chlamydia and I've just had the results back today. My AMH is 6.6 which is in the low fertility range and below what they would expect for my age (33) and the other test suggests I have had a chlamydia infection in the past which potentially may have affected my tubes.

The UK clinic has suggested we discuss the results further. That's fine, but I'm now not sure what to do about this third DIUI tx. Should I even bother? The flights/car parking/hotel have been booked, but I can cancel the hotel, so would be out about £160 on the flights/parking. But if I go ahead I'll be spending £150 on a US scan and 200 Euros on the tx plus expenses/petrol to get to Stansted. And the likelyhood is that the treatment won't work.

This month is the last time I'd be able to try this year (because of my job) and I wouldn't be able to try again until March 2011. 

So I guess I'm asking WWYD? Would you bother going out to Czech Republic for a third IUI or is IUI totally impossible with my dodgy results? Or should I just give it a miss and spent the next 8 months having further tests and deciding what tx is best for when I can start trying again.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have just lost a post!!! 

FM- I am so sorry I can't believe it life is so unfair and cruel!

Caramac- I presume the C test you had was the controversial test with the menstral blood.  I decided that as I have never had (to my knowledge) or usual testing had C, but I took a prophylactic course of Cipro in case before this cycle- could you do that? There is a Dr called Dr Toth in NYC and some FFers flew over for courses of prophylactic IV antibiotics, hence I thought just take a course and be covered.
L x


----------



## caramac

Hi JJ1 - no it was just a normal blood test for Chlamydia - not menstrual. I think you're right though - what's the point of having the controversial test now, I should just put myself on the antibiotics they recommend to kill off any lingering infection shouldn't I? But am worried it might have damaged my tubes. Mind you I guess that doesn't matter if you go for IVF does it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes with IVF you don't need tubes at all as they bypass them through the transvaginal wall, obviously with IUI you do but you probably have patent tubes as you have not had uses with tubal patency in the last 2 cycles.
I'd take AB's and do the planned cycle, as there may be a chance!!


----------



## ambergem

What a dilema caramac    You asked what would we do? If it were me I think I'd wait, save the money and get my tubes tested that way at least I'd know when I had the next tx i'd have the best chance of success. BUT I know how hard the waiting is so you have to weigh up the pros & cons, as you said, you won't get all your money back and it might be worth a go! Good luck with whatever you decide hun- sorry I can't be of more help!!  x


----------



## morrigan

Caramac bless you as if bfn isn't enough! Not sure if this will be helpful or not but my amh level was 5.7 and I think it's indicator of what might happen in near future if I understand it correctly- there are a few threads on here.

Have you had fsh and 21 day progesterone levels done? I think the decsion about going ahead depends on whether you'd feel better to take risk of it not working or not do it. Until you have hsg scan or something similar you don't know there is a tube problem, how ever the money you could save would go towards ivf if you do have tube problems!  

Don't think ive been very helpful! Would it be worth emailing reprofit for advice?


----------



## acrazywench

So sorry Caramac, Linz and FM about your recent results.   

FM, as others have said, it really does suck and you have every right to feel gutted and that it's not fair. Take lots of care of yourself.   

Caramac - you can get a bfp from an iui with a low amh - mine was 4.6 or something like that last year but I did have a shortlived bfp. However, it might be worth getting your tubes checked if you're continuing down the iui route. It's not the most pleasant procedure, but at least you'll know for sure that everything's working as it should. 

I'm not entirely sure what I would do in your position - waiting 8 months for your next treatment will be difficult, but as you say it will give you a chance to get everything checked.

I'm sorry, I haven't been any help at all on that!

x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Caramac...  
If it were me I'd do the next IUI and if that didn't work, get tubes checked and then decide if to do IVF next or not.  Your AMH isn't so low, I'm sure IUI is still possible.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

FM - words fail me really   . I'm so so glad you're not giving up


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry    . I was    that this would be your turn, be good to your self. Thinking of you   


Caramac, if it were me, I would get my tubes checked first   . 

   to everyone still waiting to test   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

So sorry to hear the recent BFN's    

FM i so hope your time comes soon, you have shown amazing resilience and perseverance,
I really admire you.

Teela
xx


----------



## caramac

Wow thanks everyone! Such mixed thoughts from everyone. Still waiting to hear back from Stepan so haven't yet decided what to do. Currently I'm leaning towards switching to IVF and therefore avoiding the whole tube issue. I think I could squeeze one go in next month (July) without causing too much of an issue with my job. Still undecided whether to just go for this next IUI anyway, or put the money towards the IVF go in July.


----------



## Mifi

Oh guys thanks so much       you all made me       I dont feel strong or resilient right now    Going to have a hot bubble bath and then bed as im exhausted after no sleep last night    also AF has been so painful today and really making me feel wiped out. So glad its Friday tomorrow   

Caramac big      to you what a dilema. I personally in that situ I would defo move to IVF but if the money it will cost not make that much difference to your IVF budget I would go for the IUI as it is planned first. Sometimes it is the cycle you least expect to work that does        


     to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

FM - thinking of you    

Caramac - I haven't read back properly (so apologies I may have missed something) but have you had a tubal patency test to definately check whether your tubes are affected?  Hope your decision making about next steps goes ok   
Annaleah


----------



## caramac

Thanks FM.   


Annaleah - no, I've not had that test. I had a blood test that indicated I may have had a chlamydia infection in my past and that may have caused some tubal damage - but it's just theoretical at the moment as no further tests have been done.


----------



## some1

Caramac - just to throw a spanner in the works (sorry), but I think it is possible for damaged tubes to affect IVF as the tubes can fill with fluid (hydrosalpinx) that can drain into the uterus affecting implantation.  Not what you want to hear I know   

FM   

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

Urk Some1 - I don't want to think about what you've said   

Stepan has come back and reckons my AMH is OK. But has recommended a patency check of my tubes. So I've decided (I think) to try and get the tube check done next week before I go, but to still go out for this next DIUI in June. Then whilst I'm out there I will try to get a meeting with Stepan to discuss my move to IVF, and if this IUI fails I will try and move straight to IVF for next month.

The only downside of this plan is that I won't be able to take antibiotics to clear possible lingering Chlamydia infection, which can give a risk of m/c - but there is always that risk anyway isn't there?

Anyway, sorry for hijacking this thread - thanks again for all your thoughts/suggestions - and the absolute best of luck to all those ladies still on 2WW for testing!!!


----------



## morrigan

I have heard that lots of people concieve soon after that tube check scan as it has a spring clean effect


----------



## hereshoping

Hi all. I read that too Morrigan. Hope S sorts it out for you Caramac. I'm no real help here as usual, but I was thinking that if you are going to get the tube test done, could you not use your flight and have it done at reprofit because it's cheaper there anyway and you have already booked it? 
Personally I would do either that or just go ahead with the last IUI as you have said you will.
If it's any consolation, my sister had chlamydia un detected for about 6mths but she went on to have a Son a few years later, she was panicking about that whilst ttc but she was told that it doesnt ALWAYS scar the tubes, it just might. If you have never had a a positive swab test for it maybe your body cleared it very early and so the blood results are not what you think? Blood work can be a minefield, I was telling somebody the other day about when I was having DD and they used the 15wk blood tst for downs (before they brought in the nuchal fold.) My results came back as high risk and it was a real rollercoaster. In the end the blood work meant nothing and they admitted that they may have got my dates slightly out because she was long, and therefore tested a tad early, which meant the result was effectively useless. I know this is nothing to do with your issue, but I just mean the blood stuff they do isnt always concrete. If that helps at all. 

S did tell me that at 32 regardless of the fact that I had DD no problems 4yrs ago, I have to prepare for doing 3 or even 4 IUI's because that's just the way it goes. I suppose that makes sense, because it would be like tcc naturally, 3mths of trying at 32yrs old seems about right, if not more. Even though IUI is more effective than intercourse it can still take a while he said, which is why he has given me clomid I possibly dont need, to try and speed things up.

So guess what I am saying here is don't give up just yet and go into this last one with a positive outlook, it may just work!!! We are all behind you

Sorry for the long post, especially since I have had no experiance of treatments yet lol (going in august now if my af plays ball)
H x


----------



## caramac

Thanks morrigan & hereshoping. Stepan has said that tubal tests should be done in the UK, so I've been in touch with the local clinic that did my blood tests and they say I need to have a consultation with the Dr there first to determine what type of testing would be best for me. It's just not going to happen before this next IUI though.


So basically I have decided to go ahead with this next IUI with as positive an outlook as I can manage and if that fails, then I will hold off further treatment until next February (because of work) and use the time in between to sort everything else out - the tubal checks, antibiotics for any lingering chlamydia, lose a bit of weight, etc. Whether I carry on with IUI or move to IVF next time will depend on the findings and thoughts of both the clinics. 


I knew IUI would take some time - in my head I was mentally expecting it to take about 6 goes. But I don't want to keep doing IUIs if they're not going to work because of other issues, such as low AHM or tubal factors. But I don't want to rush into IVF next month if I don't need to. Plus it would mean cancelling some work commitments which would cost me about a quarter of July's income!


----------



## morrigan

Caramac-Well without seeming a bit negative about this cycle that's my next plan is to get tubes tested as I've had 4 goes and prob change clinics to do medicated iui or ivf depending on results'

I'm glad you've decided what to do - I hope this is the one for you and it was all worry about nothing.

Jj how you doing?


----------



## hereshoping

Well good luck Caramac, you seem to have made a very good plan there.
And best wishes Morrigan
H x


----------



## Minnie35

Just been on ff for the first time in a few days and FM, Caramac and Linz I'm so sorry to read about the BFNs.  Caramac you sound as though you've got a good plan... you never know, wouldn't it be absolutely fab if it just works on this next IUI, and it could! If not, I'd definitely want to get it all checked out before continuing.

As far as my 2ww's going, well I'm feeling pretty precisely my normal degree of pre-menstrual sense of humour failure, absolutely nothing out of the ordinary. Not holding out much hope.

Finger crossed Morrigan, not long to go now, and good luck to everyone 2wwing!
Minnie x


----------



## morrigan

Minnie I know what you mean about pms symptoms I started with back ache yesterday and then got lost in roads I know last night and brains gone to mush. I started feeling emotional yesterday so totally convinced myself it hasn't worked ! I have however been reading that some people get pmt every month right through pregnancy so maybe there's a ray of hope!


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Morrigan... there is hope indeed! It's that bloomin' annoying similarity between PMS symptoms and anxiously awaited pregnancy signs. Your symptoms and impressive road-forgetting feats (it always amuses me what our hormones do to  our brains - I once drove to work in the evening instead of to play badminton!) could be pregnancy hormones and I hope with all my heart that this is the case, and you get the fabbest surprise on Friday x


----------



## Mifi

Minnie, Morrigan and JJ lots of                and             and       

For you all        

JJ you are quiet I hope you are ok hun             

Lots of Love & Luck to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

FM, Caramac & Linz I'm so sorry about your recent BFNs.   Do hope you're doing ok & a BFP is just round the corner.   

JJ, keeping everything crossed. Hope you're doing ok.   

Morrigan & Minnie here's to BFPs for you two as well!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Guys, thanks for your good wishes

I'm just ticking away I think I am going to test on Sat and not Fri, when CRM said I could do blood test, and urine 2 days later as I have a meeting day on Fri and I don't want to be upset /distracted etc.

I have no signs and symptoms, and resting at home meeting friends and the boys are with me.  I have some very impressive clexane bruises (that started to bleed yesterday even through my jeans- maybe the new spring loaded syringes) and a numb bum from IM Gestone.

Morrigan and Minnie 

L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh jj good luck for sat rlxx


----------



## Mifi

JJ1 good to hear from you    those bruises sound really nasty    have you tried putting some arnica cream in them? Take care and lots of         for Saturday. No signs or symptoms sound good to me           take care


----------



## southern_angel

Wishing you good luck for Sat JJ1, I hope the bruising settles down soon. 

Lots of   for Morrigan and Minnie too. I've joined the 2WW again, OTD 27th. I'm   that this is the one... 

Angel (username changed but hopefully recognisable from sig. and constant use of ... !)


----------



## morrigan

New name new result angel! Congratulations on being pupo.

Jj bruises sound horrendous but hopefully means your get a good result.

Minnie hope you getting through not long now!

Good luck to all you others!

Afm- have really bad backache have probably just pulled it rather than it being a 2ww symptom- it is making me lazy though all I want to do is sleep! I'm also not entirely sure my brain is capable of working out what day it is so may miss otd lol!!!'


----------



## sweet1

Hello ladies.. have just joined you as of today and very happy to finally be here! Forgot to ask reprofit my OTD so i presume it it is literally two weeks? Should i email to ask? I was very nervous sitting and waiting but once done felt relieved and happy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sweet SA welcome to the 2ww thread really hoping it is first time luck after your cancellation last time.

We have been trying to keep occupied, I did take the 2ww off work c/o my lovely GP, and my donors partner has been with me all the time.  My donor has been with us one and off for days/nights.  He came on Sun night and is going home tomorrow morning- we went to see Leona Lewis on Monday, she was very good but needs to develop a bit more, her stages sets were lovely and lots of dancers/acrobats- as she doesn't move much.  Not too rauchous for a 2ww!!  Then yesterday evening we went to Mama Mia, I hadn't been for 10 yrs or more, my donor had been years ago but his partner hadn't- but Abba, sequins and dancers was a sure bet!! to go down well- it was a surprise.

L x


----------



## morrigan

Yah you made it sweet Sa congratulations on your new pupo status! Good luck!


----------



## kizzi79

Angel, FM, Minnie, Morrigan and JJ - hope you are all doing ok   

Am joining you as of 4pm today - OTD 30th June   

(Praying we start a baby boom   ) love Krissi  xx


----------



## caramac

Good luck to everyone who is PUPO and hope the 2WW flies by for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for those due to test soon - morrigan I think you are next    for a BFP!!!!


SweetSA Reprofit always tell me that either my period will come or it won't! I always work out two weeks time as the OTD, but I've never made it to it yet. 


Which reminds me - I've just started reading The Baby Bible by Emma Cannon - seems very good, but something she says concerns me. She says that your period always starts 14 days after ovulation. That the first half of your cycle up to ovulation can be shorter or longer for some people but that the time between ovulation and AF is ALWAYS 14 days. This seems backed up by Dr Google. Well, these last two times I've had AF 13 days after IUI. So I'm now wondering if I've been having IUI a day later than I should, as it would seem I ovulate the day before. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## bingbong

Woohoo, congrats Krissi and SSA on being PUPO, really hope that you get wonderful news in two weeks time     

JJ1 I don't think that I ever said anything about your being PUPO what with what was going on for me at the time but I'm soooooo pleased that you are PUPO and have everything crossed that you will get great news on Saturday      

Morrigan hope you are holding up as you near OTD     

Minnie and Angel     

I hope that there is a bumper crop of BFPs coming up   

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Caramac - I'm a bit    that a book has been published with such a misleading statement!  She would be more accurate to say 'your period always starts AROUND 14 days after you ovulate'!  Anything between 10-16 days is fine.  Less than that and an embryo would not have time to implant before your period begins, this is called a 'Luteal Phase Defect' for which women can be given medication (progesterone support).  Any longer than 16 days and you are more than likely pregnant.  The reason that the post ovulatory (or luteal phase) is fairly standard is because it is dependent on the progesterone that is released by the corpus luteum (remnants of the follicle the egg came from).  Please don't worry because of what this book says, I'm sure your timing has been fine!   

So exciting to have so many people on 2ww at the moment - I am          for lots of BFPs to come.  Wishing JJ, Morrigan, FM, Minnie, Sweet SA and Krissi so much luck and        

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

Thanks Some1 - that puts my mind a bit more at rest! Sometimes all this differing advice can make you a bit   can't it!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel, SSA and Krissi, congrats on being PUPO   . Hope the 2ww flies by for you all and brings good news   

Hope everyone else already on the 2ww is doing ok     

    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Sweet SA, Angel and Krissi welcome to the 2WW!  Hoping it flies by for you, ready for some fab news.


Morrigan, I hope your backache turns out to be the fabbest news in a couple of days and the beginning of the wonderful rest of your life... I'm hanging in there thanks although I'm now experiencing such classic pre-menstrual twonkiness (eg just put on pyjamas on then tried to put another pair of bottoms on top!)  and grumpy git syndrome that I'm truly convinced there's nothing out of the ordinary going on here.  I thought I'd not mind as much this time but not feeling too chuffed at the moment.


JJ1, all the absolute best of luck, hope you're doing OK, nearly there now!


Lots of                  to you all xxxxxx


----------



## ambergem

Wow its busy on here!! Good luck to all you 2ww ladies                 . Looking forward to LOTS of BFP's soon   

Linz xxxxx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi - I'm so pleased your pupo after all you went through last time- I hope this is the one.

Minnie - I've been looking for the word to describe my brain failure and twonkiness is fantastic I may have to adopt it.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Afm- fairly convinced it will be a bfn- the pmt is out in full force- feeling really angry with world today but at least af hasn't shown up yet! Might have to test early tommorrow as I'm at work Friday and really not sure how I'm going to react ! If I'm wrong someone might need to come and pick me off the floor !


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies. Don't often get round to posting and I don't know many of you but a big good luck to you all. Resist the urge to test early if you can!  RL x


----------



## morrigan

to everyone waiting......  

Its a   for me. Yes I know its a day early ...blah blah but its 13dpiui and I can't see it changing.

I'm pretty miserable today I can't help wandering if what ever force decided I was completely unattractive to the male of the species actually meant for me not to pass my genes on. Hopefully I will have bounced back tommorrow in time for work. I suspect today I will also be grieving my bank balance and how how Ive managed to spend so much money on tx with nothing to show for it apart from being 3 stone heavier since tx started!

Right enough negativity- At least Ive got the boards BFN out the way so hopefully the odds for all of you to get BFPs just went up   .  I look forward to hearing some good news.
Fingers crossed for everyone waiting. Sorry for being a miserable


----------



## southern_angel

Oh Morrigan   I'm so sorry, I really hoped it would be your time... 

Sending lots of   , look after yourself and try to take it easy if you can. 

It will happen for you...   

Angel


----------



## Teela

Sorry to read your BFN Morrigan   

Stay positive, it will happen but for now take care of yourself

Teela
x


----------



## caramac

Oh no morrigan - I can't believe it.    I was so hoping for a different result. Please don't be so hard on yourself...give yourself a day or two of pampering to make up for things.


----------



## Minnie35

Oh no Morrigan, I'm so gutted for you. It's so difficult having such little control over something that matters so much.  No fun at all.  Thinking of you... be gentle with yourself. I'll try and think of some more positive silly words to add to your vocabulary!

Minnie x


----------



## some1

Morrigan so sorry to read of your bfn    Don't you worry about the 'force' that sent you down this path, I'm sure it is just waiting for the right time to send you the right baby   

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I'm so sorry    take care of yourself, it's so hard getting a BFN   

    to everyone else.

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news morrigan    - why does this journey have to be so tough! Take care and spoil yourself these next few days, love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, so sorry to see your news, be kind to yourself, thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan, I'm so sorry.     Take it easy over the next few days. 

x


----------



## Mifi

Morrigan so so sorry    take care of yourself    

JJ1 lots and lots and lots of                 &              &         

For you 

Love FM


----------



## ambergem

Wishing you so much luck for testing tomorrow JJ     xx

So sorry Morrigan   Sending you big hugs     I hope it's your time very soon xx


----------



## indekiwi

Morrigan,       
JJ1, Can't remember whether you were going to test tomorrow or wait till Saturday but am sending lots of      and      your way.


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan I am so sorry hun, do take care of yourself, I really thought you'd have different news.

My donor's partner took my blood this morning and has headed off to work with it, but I won't (don't want) the results until he comes home tonight after 2030, so off to do a day's work!!
I don't think it has worked myself so geared up for that result. I don't even have any pee sticks in the house
L x


----------



## southern_angel

Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed today *JJ1*...   

Angel (6DPO and still not too maddened by the 2WW, something strange is going on!)


----------



## bingbong

jj good luck getting through today and I really hope that you have some wonderful news tonight. Thinking of you. 

Bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck JJ1       

Rose xx


----------



## kizzi79

JJ1 - really hope you get a lovely surprise tonight       

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Minnie35

It's a BFN   for me I'm afraid, AF arrived in full force this morning.  

I was pretty sure it hadn't worked this time... had one of the most horrid (emotionally) PMS weeks ever and it took a while for me to pull myself together this morning to go into work as PMS was adding to my feeling sad about it not working, not able to cope etc.  As a result it's actually been a relief AF arriving... I already knew it would be a BFN, but at least my hormones are being a bit kinder now.

Absolute best of luck JJ1, lets hope we end the day with some much-needed joyous news!

Minnie x


----------



## southern_angel

Minnie   Really sorry to read that. 

I hope you start feeling a bit less horridly hormonal now, I often feel that sense of relief when AF arrives too if I've had a particularly awful PMT month. I found EPO really helps but you can't take it after ovulation if you're TTC. 

Take care and be kind to yourself today. 

Angel


----------



## morrigan

So sorry minnie- it's so cruel that bfn coincide with pms just the time you don't need it. Thinking of you.

Jj good luck this evening, fingers crossed.

Afm- thanks so much for everyones kind words it means so much especially from those of you who have already been through so much themselves. My official test day was bfn today so stopped cyclogest and just waiting for af to appear. Re think required for me now- found a place to have hsg scan for £333 but for some reason they have to have gp referral even though it's private so I'm off to gp on Monday. Then I need to think about changing clinics so I can have a medicated cycle. I'm torn between uk clinic and looking at reprofit!

Good luck to everyone else waiting and minnie I'd hold off the expanding my vocabulary for a few days they may be rude ones at moment!


----------



## some1

Minnie    so sorry to read of your bfn and sorry to fear that you have had a horrid week leading up to it, hope work is ok for you today and that you can relax and pamper yourself this weekend

Morrigan - sorry to read that it is a definite bfn now you have got to otd   .  HSG scan sounds like a good idea, it will probably show everything is fine but will let you remove that doubt from your mind

JJ1 -      for this evening.  Hoping you are wrong about the result

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, so sorry to read of your bfn, be kind to yourself, thinking of you   

JJ, I'm        that you get good news tonight, you so deserve it       

  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Minnie I am so sorry hun, what a day for BFN's 

Morrigan Glad that you have plans in place re scans and getting them sorted, I paid £600 for a HSG so that is good but maybe even abroad it might be cheaper. Take care girls.

I have a few more hours to go before I know the verdict.  I has a chat with my donor's partner last night, and a few tears, about what next if the inevitable happens! as I really don't want to be saying  maybe the 9th time lucky, so I have bought a bottle of champagne to chill, and I suppose one way or the other he/we can have a drink tonight. My donor rang and he is having a tough time at work lazy junior Drs not pulling their weight,complaints etc but at least he got an A in his phd assignment today!  He said at least I'll have his partner there tonight to share the results, I felt for him as he needs him too!


Angel and Krissi I think that there are just the 2 of you left on for this month!! 

L x


----------



## some1

JJ - really, really, really hoping you are not drinking any champagne tonight!     

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Minnie im so sorry    take it easy        

JJ1 Im almost bursting with excitement and totally    that you have not done a pee stick!!! I      with all my heart that you get a wonderful surprise tonight       


Love FM XXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Morrigan and Minnie sorry about your BFNs.

JJ1 wishing you ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD. Coco xxx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1


----------



## southern_angel

*Everything crossed* for you *JJ1*,  this is the one for you...


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thinking of you tonight JJ - hope it's a positive result    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

JJ    


E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry ladies another BFN for us. 
Thanks for your support

l x


----------



## some1

Oh JJ    so very sorry to read this.  Thinking of you, your donor and his partner - you must all be gutted.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, I am so sorry it was a bfn   , thinking of you all    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - just so sorry and sad to read your news. Sending you, your donor and your donor's partner big hugs      Thinking of you all.

Rose xx


----------



## blueytoo

JJ - I'm so sorry to read your news


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh JJ, I was really hoping this cycle would work out for you, so very very sorry...   
Hope the boys are looking after you tonight

Take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Jj awful news so sorry- big hugs and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Teela

So sorry JJ, look after yourself


----------



## Maya7

JJ1, so sorry about result.  Take care of yourselves

 
Maya


----------



## Mifi

Oh JJ1 im so so sorry          hope you are getting lots of        there are just no words that are adequate im truely gutted for you    take care           

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

oh jj I'm so very sorry. I was really hoping that it was going to be different for you. Look after yourself, we are all here and thinking of you. 

Bingbong x


----------



## southern_angel

*JJ1*  So sorry. I really thought it would be the one for you this time.

Sending lots of  , I hope you and the boys can have some quiet time to recover this weekend. I'll be thinking of you...

Angel x


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry JJ


----------



## caramac

Minnie & JJ1 - I'm so so sorry to hear about both your BFNs sending you both lots of     
I just can't believe this   ...it's been so long since we've had some good news on this thread. I think we all need some


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1 and Minnie, I'm so sorry to read both of your news.  I wish words could help heal the pain, but only time eases a sore heart.     


Sending you both      - and JJ1, more      for your donor and his partner.


A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Sorry JJ1 and Minnie


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news JJ1 and Minnie    - take care and spoil yourselves, 

Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## lulumead

am so sorry JJ and minnie.    
xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi all,  

Im a week away from OTD.  Last night I felt really light headed and then had the mother of all headaches which led to me being sick (Im never sick).  The headache lasted all night and I still have it this morning, still light headed but not sick.  My friend is convinced its a sign of pregnancy whereas Im being negative thinking its a big coincidence.

Ive looked on the internet and know you can get headaches in pregnancy because of hormones etc but don't know whether you would at this stage!!  Its doing my head in!!

Roll on OTD when i can stop second guessing.

Any tips or advice would be great,

xx


----------



## morrigan

Bambiboo are you taking any sort of progesterone? I got headaches as side effect of that but them again it's  one of the hormones that creates all these pregnancy symptoms! There are a few colds around at mo that are like that lasting about 4 days but I prefer the pregnancy explanation.

I really hope it's a good sign for you although it is a touch early for pregnancy symptoms but everyones different and 1 week in that embie should be digging in!

I would up your fluid intake which will hopefully help with either explanation- it so annoying isn't it as there is no way of knowing until otd! Fingers crossed!


----------



## midnightaction

So so sorry *JJ1* I was so hoping that after such a long wait this would be the cycle that worked 

This whole thing is so damn unfair 

Sarah xxx


----------



## acrazywench

JJ1 and Minnie, I'm so sorry to read your news.    Take lots of care of yourselves.

x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Morrigan

Im not on any medication at all (other than folic acid and fish oil recommended by clinic).  Im trying to drink more water and less caffeine in an effort to lose the headache.  It seems to be coming in waves!!

Hope you are doing ok x x


----------



## ambergem

JJ, I'm absolutely gutted for you   I was praying for a different outcome. Its just not fair. So sorry for you and the boys. Sending you massive     xx

Minnie, so sorry for you too. It's so difficult when it doesn't work. Look after yourself     xx


----------



## cocochanel1

JJ1, words fail me. This is so unfair on you. Sending big hugs. Coco xxx


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about yout BFN JJ1


----------



## muddypaws

Oh JJ. am so sorry...it's just not right.   

Muddy


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 - so so sorry hun, you have waited so long for this cycle, was hoping for a different result    

Minnie - you too    


Look after yourselves

Rx


----------



## morrigan

Bambino - stating the obvious have you cut down your caffeine gradually? I've gone cold turkey before and was in bed for 2 days with a headache ! 

Hope everyone still waiting is doing ok - we're overdue some good news on here!


----------



## Felix42

JJ1 I'm so very sorry. Huge  to you & the boys. Like everyone here I was praying for a different result.   

Minnie   for you too. Hope you are being good to yourself. 

Bambiboo how are you feeling today? A lot better I hope. My migraines got worse initially when I was pregnant, then vanished after 1st trimester. Sadly they returned a few weeks ago. Do hope its a good sign for you.  

   and  to all those currently on the 2ww. We're overdue some  here  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 massive hugs to you, your donor and his partner - been thinking of you all week and really hoped it was a different result, take care    xxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi all,

Feel much better today but I can tell a headache is in the background.  Never suffered with migraines and rarely get headaches, if I do a quick nap and its gone.

Have started reducing caffeine since the headaches, but still having some.  Only have caffeine in coke and the odd cup of tea.

Just got to wait and see I guess.  Im a pessimist and think its just a coincidence Ive got these symptoms.  Will see, will no doubt start testing early which I know is naughty, but sure we all do it!!!  Thanks for everyone's advice.

Sending lots of hugs to all those waiting,

x


----------



## kylecat

Sorry JJ1 - I have only just got the chance to post although I did read your news yesterday. I am so desperately sorry to read about your BFN - it is about time your dream came true  . Lots of love to you, your donor and his partner, 

Thinking of you 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Candee

JJ1 I am more sorry than I can say   
It is just so cruel.
I hope that you and the boys can get through this together, somehow.
Candee
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies  thanks so much for youe kind messages and thoughts/pm's.  We had a weekend together at my donor's and his partner's and back to work tomorrow.  

Bambiboo - good luck fopr next week and OTD I never tortured myself with early testing!!

Krissie and Southern Angel here's hoping the 3 of you bring in a batch of much needed positives on the thread.

L x


----------



## Minnie35

JJ1 I'm so sorry to hear of your negative result, I hope you, your donor and his partner are being kind to yourselves and had some quality time this weekend.    


Thanks to everyone for your kind words, for some reason this one has hit me really quite hard and reading your messages tonight has helped.


Absolute best of luck Bambiboo and others 2WWing!


Minnie xxx


----------



## kizzi79

How are you doing my fellow 2wwaiters Bambiboo and Angel    when are you both due to test?

AFM - Have decided cyclogest isn't that nice    horrible and sticky when it goes in and (sorry tmi) and horrible and bitty when it comes out (definately tmi) Also feeling quite PMSish and sore (.)(.)  - So really hoping its doing some good!    

Nearly a week in now, so not long to go now...

Love to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Krissi

My OTD is Saturday!  Not long now!

I used Cyclogest last time and it was not pleasant at all so I feel your pain!!  

Im doing my own head in second guessing the result.   My body is giving me all the right signs but Im preparing myself for a massive disappointment.  Aaaahhhh!!!

When do you test??  How are you stopping yourself from going mad??!!!

x


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

10DPO here, my OTD is Sunday... Starting to loose the plot a little, had some odd cramping yesterday and a bit today (like mild AF pain), am very bloated and (.)(.)s are huge and sore! But could all be PMS of course... 

Really not sure this month. Very tempted to test early already, someone send the   

 Fingers crossed, when are you testing Krissi? 

Angel 

ps: extra   for you JJ1, have replied properly on the other thread.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hang on there ladies     

  
Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Angel      !! no no no testing early hang in and be PUPO as long as possible

L x


----------



## sweet1

Hope all the fellow 2ww-ers are doing okay, I am quite enjoying being PUPO   I appreciate this is only because it is my first go though...

Also I am feeling no different to normal so am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Bambiboo

The    better come and get me.  Been testing every morning this week!!  Know a result won't happen before Saturday, but I either have an addiction to peeing on sticks or Im a sadist!!!

Good luck everyone, sending you all


----------



## Minnie35

Hang on in there ladies!     


Minnie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Well have finally reached the half way point, only 7 more days to go! Normally by now I am off to buy pee sticks like Bambiboo, but this time i feel so negative about the whole thing i have no urge to test at all - feels like that will just confirm a negative result - really trying to be more positive though, after all this cycle has as much chance of working as any other     

Hope you are doing ok Bambiboo, Sweet SA and Angel.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## caramac

Hello ladies....I am now officially joining you on what I hope will be all of our last 2WWs!!!

Good luck to krissi, bambiboo, sweet SA and angel for testing this week!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Caramac, congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww flies by for you and brings positive news     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi All,

Good luck on your 2ww Caramac!

Can someone explain something to me please, biology not being my strong point.  If some of the symptoms I have had were to be as a result of conception then why would it not test positive now, why should I only be testing on my OTD??!!!

My symptoms have subsided now (headaches, some nausea, going to the loo a lot) and Im beginning to think that Im so desparate for BFP that it was all psychosomatic!

Thank goodness its only 2 weeks, any longer Id be locked up!!

    to all x x


----------



## morrigan

Bambiboo- I feel for you the 2WW is maddness  . The way I understand it is that HPT test for HCG levels which start to be produced from implantation  and roughly double every few days with early pregnancy tests only detecting around the 25 mark and normal ones 50ish. Everyones body would react differently to HCG so its unpredictable and everybody would excrete HCG into the urine at different levels so its pefectly possible to be pregant but not yet test positive.

Also lots of pregnancy symptoms produced by good old progesterone which is present in body post ovualtion anyway but if your pregnant a message is sent to corpus luteum in ovary to carry on producing it-HPT don't test for this hormone.

Basically you can't trust a negative until OTD   and then prob totally until af arrives. I always tested at 14 days (officially but normally start 12 or 13 to manage my expectation) as most BFP should show up by then- what did they say to you as there lit says 16 days.

Really hope you will come back and be able to tell us what day you got your BFP xxx

 to everyone on 2WW and welcome back to the madness Caramac for the last time I hope


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Morrigan.  The midwife at Stork told me 14-16 days.  Day 14 is Saturday.  Thanks for all your advice, Im useless at that sort of thing.  Until I started this proces I never knew my cycle days, AF came when it came!!  All these terms and medical terms blow my mind!!  Just re-read that and realise how thick I sound!!  Im not, honest!

Morrigan - hope you are doing ok x

I'll definitely post to let you know how I get on, and look forward to hearing good news from everyone else.


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck to all of those on the 2WW.
Coco xxx


----------



## ambergem

Lots of love, luck and     to all the lovely 2ww ladies xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck to everyone on 2WW, hope to be joining you on saturday.


----------



## Teela

Good luck to all of you on 2WW and Fraggles for Sat.     

Teela
xx


----------



## southern_angel

Argh, going officially   here. 

Tested early this morning (12DPO) and I *think* there is a very very faint line   but it could be my mind/eyes playing tricks on me, or an evap line (I'm even less sure there was a line at 5 mins, I *think* there is now). I wish I had someone here for a second opinion... 

I guess I just need to wait and test again tomorrow morning? Still very sore (.)(.)s and BBT up again this morning.  And I have butterflies in my tummy but that is just excitment/panic! 

Angel


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just a reminder for any singles interested there is a meet up on Saturday 31st July in central London if anyone is keen to come along. We are about to decide venue so any suggestions let me know.

Please see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236575.msg3851611#msg3851611 for bookmarking.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## southern_angel

OMG! I just tested again with a first response test and it's a   Oh My God!!!! 

I can't believe it! 

*please stick* little one

Angel


----------



## bingbong

angel that's great news! When I tested and got a faint line I took a photo with my phone and texted it to people for a second opinion. Very pleased for you and I hope it's a sticky one.

Good luck to all the other 2wwers, hope you aren't going too mad and that you get a great result at the end!

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Morning Bing


SouthernAngel - what wonderful news congratulations.


F x


----------



## blueytoo

Southern Angel - congratulations!


----------



## caramac

Yay!!!! Brilliant news SA - thank you so much for turning the tide of negatives! Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Sima

Congratulations SA.  It's so nice to have some good news.


----------



## some1

Congratulations Southern Angel - wonderful news!!!!   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Wow southern Angel thats fantastic news- Congratualtions


----------



## Damelottie

Southern Angel - thats fantastic news. Huge congratulations


----------



## Maya7

Southern Angel - congratulations on BFP!!

 
Maya


----------



## Bambiboo

Angel

Thats wonderful news, you must be soo excited!!!!  Congratulations.

x


----------



## Fraggles

OK I am losing track who is next to get their BFP?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Southern Angle that is fantastic news!!! congrats well worth changing your arrangements for insem day!!!

     

L x


----------



## Teela

Fantastic news, many congrat SA

Teela
x


----------



## indekiwi

Southern Angel,     spin        .  I hope your success rubs off on everyone else waiting and longing for a BFP.  So pleased for you!!!


A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats Southern Angel   

And sending lots of PMA     to all the other 2ww's
Annaleah x


----------



## ambergem

Huge congrats Southern Angel     !! About time we had some good news! Let's hope this is the start of many BFP's. Good luck everyone    

L xx


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

Add me to the list for 2ww please. Had my FET today. this will now be my 4th try after 1 failed IUI and 2 failed IVF. im hoping this will be my last 2ww....who knows!!


----------



## lulumead

great news Angel.....   


Crossing fingers for a run of BFP's now.
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Welcome to the madness Jay - hope this is your BFP cycle 

  *CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL!!!!*  ​- hope its a sticky one ​​Is it you next Bambiboo?​​AFM - still not very positive about this cycle, but keeping fingers tightly crossed for next Wednesday ​​Love Krissi xx​


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you so much for all the messages, really lovely to read   

I still can't really believe it, but I took the FR test into work to show my friend (who is the only person at work who knows that I've been ttc) and he said it was definitely positive (he actually said 'I thought you said it was a faint line, that's not a faint line'!). I'm going to see my parents tonight so I guess I'll tell them then (my mum knows I'm due to test tomorrow). Hope that goes ok. Am a bit nervous. Can't believe it's really happened...  

Lots of   for all those waiting, 

Angel


----------



## some1

Sending loads of luck and      to all our 2wwers - Krissi, Caramac, JayMcEvil (welcome to the thread), Bambiboo,  and SweetSA - is that everyone?

SouthernAngel - hope it all goes well when you tell your parents later

  to those who have had recent BFN

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

SouthernAngel - Ahhh, its such a wonderful feeling. Enjoy every minute    

Good luck everybody     

LL xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

I think it is me next to test, tomorrow is OTD.  

Im feeliing very miserable and do not think that it will be good news. Against all advice, Ive been testing the last few days and its been negative.  So, looks like it will be back to square one.    

Fingers crossed for an overnight miracle though!!

         

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for tommorrow bambiboo I hope it changes overnight    Let me sprinkle some

 for everyone else


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel congratulations on your BFP     , wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Southern Angel...enjoy telling your parents..it's a wonderful moment!    

Good luck everyone else.     

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Bambiboo


----------



## sweet1

SA congrats, that's brilliant news!!!

Good luck Bambiboo ...

I am not feeling anything different from normal so not v positive....testing on Wednesday.


----------



## Mifi

Hi Ladies   

Southern angel so pleased for you    hope its one for keeps         

Bambiboo lots of love & luck for tomorrow             

AFM I was basted yesterday so OTD 8 July    here we go again   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

Congrats on being pupo fm and I really hope this is your bfp cycle x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just popping on to say new home for London singles meet up on 31st July if you are interested

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239987.msg3864172#msg3864172


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

Good luck Bambiboo ... got fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Annaleah

Bambiboo -     for tomorrow

FM - fingers tightly crossed for you
Annaleah x


----------



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!
                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​   *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​ *so**uthern_angel* - Testing 27/06/10   ​ *krissi* - Testing 30/06/10   ​ *sweet SA *- DIUI - Testing 30/06/10   ​ *caramac* - DIUI - Testing 06/07/10   ​ *Jay_Mcevil* - FET - Testing 08/07/10   ​ *Full Moon* - DIUI - Testing 8th July   ​ *minnie* - DIUI - Testing 15th July   
​                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​


----------



## Sharry

New Home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239998.0


----------



## kizzi79

ohhhhhhhhh I've never been first before...

Thinking of you this morning Bambiboo - really hope its a BFP for you   

How are you doing Caramac, Jay, FM and Joe - not long now! - hoping for a bfp boom for us all now Angel has got us started!   

And good luck to fraggles who should be joining us as well today   

Love to all, krissi (who is struggling not to start testing..)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bambiboo- i really hope that you have you a psitiver result toay.

Krissi wait wait wait!!!!! it'sd too esrly to test don't torturee yourself.
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Angel - that's fantastic news.

Sending lots of      to all those waiting to test.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Angel and lots of      to  those on the 2ww.

Coco xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

It's been a while since i last posted as i went to france for 2 weeks to meet my nephew who was born on 02/06 - went much better than i thought. i had stressed about it so much and when i got there, i forgot about the fact i'm not pregnant and nothing's worked for the past 12 months, i just concentrated on my sister and my nephew and enjoyed the lovely cuddles with the gorgeous little one!

anyway, i have sooooo many pages to read to get up to speed on your news but at least, Sharry has given a list of who is currently in the 2 ww.

Firstly, massive congratulations to *Southern Angel*; i wish you a happy 8 months or so and a healthy pregnancy

*Bambiboo* - if i read things properly, your OTD is today. Sending you loads of  for a BFP

*Krissi* - best of luck for OTD, not long to go now. Hope the 2 ww is not driving you too crazy. I really hope you get a BFP. although i've moved my diary to the ivf section, i still keep up to date with the iui diaries so will continue to read yours. don't test early and hopefully you'll have a lovely surprise on OTD.     best of luck!   

*Caramac* - really hope this one is the one for you too!     how are you feeling?

*Full Moon* - i am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. After so long and so many tx, if there is any justice in the world, you HAVE to get a BFP. I really really hope this is the case for you. Best of luck!      

*Jay_Mcevil* - very best of luck for your tx. Hope it works for you 

*Morrigan* - i read about your BFN when i was away; was really gutted for you. I hope you are ok. have read your diary; good luck with the diet and i hope the hsg goes well and reveals that all is fine with your tubes. i was absolutely fine after mine, no bleeding and no pain. hope it's the same for you

I'm sure i've missed loads of you for personals, sorry about that but big  to you all. i hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend

Gini x


----------



## Bambiboo

Morning all.

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Well despite testing twice this morning, its definitely a 

 

Im not surprised and was expecting it so have done all my crying (I think!).

I think what has made it harder this time was that I got my expectations up and I really thought that it had worked.  I also stayed sober at my best friend's wedding.  Will make up for that tonight!!!

Im so inpatient and this is such a long drawn out process.  I know it will happen, but I just want it to happen sooner!!

Sending everyone else lots of love and luck

 

Bambiboo x


----------



## morrigan

Hugs bambiboo rotten news - enjoy that drink you deserve it xx

Was just wandering how u were doing frenchy- have you got date for first ivf appointment yet? Nice to here some none horror storys about hsg !!


----------



## some1

Bambiboo    so sorry to hear that it was a BFN

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

bambiboo...sorry to hear it didn't work. Enjoy your wine. not much compensation I know.   
xx


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

Sorry to hear about you BFN Bambiboo....if i new how to use the smiliey's i would send you some**hugs**


this might sound like a really stupid question but im going with it anyway.

if my 3day embryos were transferred on thursday, would thursday be day 3 or would it be day 4? is thursday counted as another day...i may be looking too much into it. im gonna drive myself insane by the end of this 2WW.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Bambi sorry to see your news - big hugs.

Krissi finger's crossed for you - I am the last person to dissuade anyone from going near them peesticks having joined Kizzy's naughty twin in getting her to test early.

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Krissi, thank you for the welcome and remembering your support has meant a lot.

I took a little time to saunter over here as my day is one of mixed emotions. As some of you will know I had 5 embies collected at egg collection, all fertilised, all grade one but due to my age I decided to have PGD to test for abnormalities after a friend had an agonising wait following tests on her twins. 1 of my embies had downs, 2 had more than 3 abnormalities, 1 embie was lazy (a little boy so no surprise there) and stopped growing at 10 cells so whilst normal, they said would not grow more. I am pleased I had the pgd done as in all intense and purposes under the microscope all the embies looked normal so one could have been transferred which was abnormal. So today I am sad, mourning a little about what might have been and the potential for siblings but am fortunate and relieved that I had the test done. I had wrestled with having the test done as was thinking am I doing some sort of immoral selection exercise here.

I never ever thought I would say this but after the pgd I am actually relieved I didn't get a bfp with my iui's as it is highly unlikely that they would have been healthy embies.

However, I have one little fighter (a girl of course) who was transferred so am very grateful and really hoping that Pinky gets snuggled in close and is a keeper for 9 months. I am of course incredibly thankful and grateful to have got this far but also weirdly sort of feel I shouldn't be here   . 

FM Good luck.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Bambiboo, sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles congratulations in being pupo. It just goes to show how random life can be- also goes someway to explain a whole host of bfn many of us have had. It also shows your little embie us perfect genetically as well as looking good- stands a reLly good chance of working to me.

Hope you have a good journey home- I think you've been really brave!


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan thank so much for your kind words. I am really glad to be coming home. With the exception of Caramac none of the couples wanted to play any of the times I have been here and I feel I am now like the furniture!!


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles really hoping that your pinky is the one for you. Sorry you have been through such a trial with the PGD.    
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Coco, pgd is a trial but would rather have been through it now than later.

F x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, so sorry that it was a bfn for you, thinking of you   

Fraggles, congratulations on being PUPO.    that Pinky snuggles in for the long haul   

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - it seems like PGD was a really good thing for you, and has given you the best possible chance of a viable pregnancy. It must have been tough to only end up with one embryo, I've been in that situation before and didn't like it at all. It sounds like the whole thing has been tough emotionally on you, especially going through it alone  

Good luck


----------



## Fraggles

Bluey thanks. it's one of those times having a darling other half would be lovely. ah well maybe he will come along soon. are you on oeivf or deivf?

F x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello

Just about to go for a nice walk to kick start weight loss, of course stopping to eat like a little (read big!) pig would also help!!

*Bambiboo* - really sorry to see you have had a BFN. it sucks and it hurts every time, no matter what. sending some big  your way. enjoy a few srinks, you deserve them!

*Fraggles* - thanks for sharing about pgd - that's very interesting and i think your attitude is very impressive. it only takes one embryo and i sincerely hope that your little pink one starts snuggling in there for the next 9 months. will keep my fingers crossed for you!   

*Morrigan* - Hello! had ivf presentation evening on wednesday and have my consent consultation on 29th july so not long to go which i am so happy about but also a bit scared on the financial and weight side of things. i need to remain focussed and loose 1 stone between now and 29th july (at least) to ensure they agree to treat me. i'm on the cambridge diet so it is feasible. 

Gini x


----------



## Fraggles

Frenchy, If finances are a big worry, to give you food for thought iui with ds and oe where I go is 200e all up, you have scans in UK, only need to be here for a couple of days or longer if you wish and then fly home so you have flights and accommodation to pay for too but think it still works out less than UK.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles, I am having double donor frozen embryos in August. It will be my first attempt with donor eggs so I am still a bit wobbly about having given up on my own eggs, particularly as I was an egg donor four times and I know that I have donor children out there that are half-siblings to my DS, but for me, I know from various signs and reasons that my eggs aren't up to it anymore.


----------



## bingbong

Bambiboo sorry to hear about your BFN   

Fraggles I'm so pleased that you made it over here and I    that Pinky is a sticky one. You've been through a lot while you've been out in Brno, and again with the results today   

     to all on their 2ww

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bluey

I love these boards for the wealth of info people share. How much is that because that may be my next stop and what is the waiting list like?

That's tough knowing that are half siblings out there but Bluey you are courageous like we all are on this journey. I think it's a toughie naturally to move to donor eggs but perhaps harder to just walk away. It's natural to have the wobbles a lot. When I had my first iui I remember having a panic in the hotel room seeking reassurance from FF. I was due to have a consult on the wednesday and iui on the thursday. During the consult I was still thinking ok get this over with and there is still the opportunity to grab your bags, head to the airport, come to your sense and get the hell out of here. LOL. Fast forward to the end of the consult, I was sent to the cafe and told to come back in an hour - wasn't sure why and I was told I was about to ovulate and instead of doing a runner my legs are akimbo and being inseminated!! Have they recommended de or could you do oe side by side with defet (not sure if that's the write term) and do pgd on your eggs? I understood one cycle can be very different to the next.

I counsel clients and saw 5 clients in a short space of time all grieving because for one reason or another they hadn't had any children. So I need to remember the alternative. I am not ready to jack it in yet.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles, it is 1000 euros for DFET at Reprofit. I haven't had to wait because I don't care what blood group or height either of the donors are, I am only concerned about hair and eye colour. Normal waiting list is around 3-6 months. 

My last IVF only gave me one normally fertilised embryo and it was only grade 2 so I didn't have it transferred as it also wasn't the usual number of cells for me on day 3. Then my IUI failed and now after 25 years of my AF being consistently incredibly heavy and awful, in the last 3 months it has completely changed so much so that my consultant gynae who has treated me since I was 18 was visibly freaked out. So, all that combined with the fact that this next cycle will be my 10th and my age, plus my mega immune issues, leads me to believe that my best chance is donor eggs. Stepan seems to agree, although has also said that I still could possibly use my own eggs as I respond well and he could see lots of very good follies at my IUI scans. 

I don't have the time or energy to keep going with my own eggs in hope of finding the one embryo that is ok. I would like to do a tandem cycle of my own eggs with PGD and donor eggs but I am reluctant to spend the money. Although IVF is much cheaper in Brno, with the drug protocol I need plus all my immune drugs, it pushes each cycle to £5k with flights and hotel. I've already spent so much on my previous 9 cycles.

You are absolutely right that each cycle can be very different to the next, but I also do think that each person knows themselves when they feel they have come to the end of the road with a certain tx pathway if that makes sense?

I love your first IUI story


----------



## Fraggles

Bluey zes I so agree czech keyboard issues here = I do think we know our bodies better so great that you know your next move. I think I will be similar to you but also think just get them in there.   

Hana did the deed so need to speak to Stepan and get his thoughts as he wasnt in todaz.

Lots of luck.

Think Cafe Tripioli might be calling .....

F x


----------



## ambergem

So sorry to hear of your BFN Bambiboo  . Sending you lots of     and lots of     for next time xx

Fraggles- big congrats on being PUPO!! Hope Pinky is snuggling in tight     As the other ladies have said, I think you did absolutely the right thing with the PGD to give you the best possible chance but it must have been tough. Good luck xx

Lots of love & luck to all the other 2ww ladies too

Linz xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bambiboo I am so sorry to hear of your negative cycle, be kind to yourself I can empathise with you.

Fraggles - wishing your pinky much luck, glad that you are content having PGD done, reassuring to know she is a good one!!!

L x


----------



## sweet1

I feel a bit left out and forgotten about - I'm on the 2ww too remember but not on the front page    

Sorry ladies, probably being a bit oversensitive. The sore (.)(.) and stomach cramps mean only one thing - AF is on its way. I don't think I even need to test, i just know. I really do. I'd be surprised if I get to OTD anyway...

I thought I wouldn't really mind and would take it in my stride as this is only my first go, so I'm surprised to find myself quite down about it all. I think it's because I've waited so long to finally get going and I suppose i'd allowed myself to get my hopes up a bit without realising it. Anyway, my disappointment at least confirms to me I'm on the right road, will have to give it another go.

Good luck fraggles with little Pinky, can't believe you've been in Brno all this time hon. Good luck to everyone else on 2WW too (and sorry for the moody tone. It's PMT  )

SSA xx


----------



## blueytoo

Sweet SA - so sorry that you got left off the front page   Only four days to go for you now. Good luck


----------



## bingbong

SSA I think that there were others left off the front page too, but that probably doesn't help    I hope that you are wrong and it isn't PMT. When is OTD?? It is always hard because there is always hope but      that you get some amazing news. 

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Aw don't feel left out I think there's a few missing from front page I've been thinking if you - pm the mod- I think the first times hard as u don't know what to expect- your symptoms could be just as much a good sign as bad or evil progesterone - are you taking it?

The last few days make you mad - hope you can stay sort of ok. I've read some woman get pmt every month throughout pregancy - I hope your one - well no I don't want you to be miserable just pregnant if you catch my drift! ( blimey and I can't even blame a 2ww!)

Good luck to everyone else- how you all doing?


----------



## sweet1

Ha ha thanks ladies you are right - shall try and remain positive  sorry again for being whingy!

How is everyone else doing? krissi I think you and I are due to test on the same day. and Bambiboo so sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## kizzi79

SweetSA - I remember my 1st 2ww, it was definately the worst - just not knowing what to expect, analysing every symptom and feeling so so emotional, I still get upset when it doesn't work, but the 2ww is nothing like as bad as my first cycle - hoping you get your bfp this cycle so you don't have get used to this    

Really hoping we'll be bump buddies soon   , Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## kizzi79

AFM i have a confession to make - did a sneaky test - bfn, but i guess there is still time.. If you are in there please stick   

Love Krissi  x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Sorry for people being upset about not being on the front page, but in the past I have had people being upset by just being added to lists, so I personally dont add people to lists unless they have asked on the thread or PM me, as then I know they want to share test dates etc.

Will update the list now

Sharry xx


----------



## Fraggles

SSA, hopefully your symptoms aren't AF but actually something else.


Besides you are a spring chicken and I so wish I had got started at 35!


Krissi so hope it changes for you but so knew I could recognise a member of the early peestick testing brigade!


F x


----------



## Frenchy74

hey everybody

*Fraggles* - thanks about the suggestion> i am moving onto ivf so of course it would be more expensive but it may be worth having a look at the cost for ivf. where do you go exactly? over the past year or so, i have on many occasions looked at prices abroad but something had stopped me. i am in awe of all of you who do that. have to say, it scares me a bit to go abroad. also, you;ll all probably think i am stupid for thinking that but i would be scared (well i am scared) about telling ofu that i am having tx somewhere else but still need them to do my scans!    still, may be worth looking into more seriously! hope you and little pinky are doing well today 

*sweet SA* - hope you're feeling a bit more positive today. i am keeping everything crossed for you and hope that everything you're feeling is due to a little emby snuggling in there.         

*Krissi* - i hope that the result changes. i really envy and am soooooo impressed by ladies who wait until otd to test. i have never waited but wish i have the willpower to do so on my next 2 ww. that said, you still have a bit of time for your bfn to turn into a lovely BFP      

big hello to everybody else, hope you're all having a lovely weekend. it;s sooooo hot!

quick question, non ttc related. i dyed my hair (permanent dye bought in shop) about 2 weeks ago and i want to go swimming. As my hair is quite dark and i dyed it red, i had to use 2 packets and letf it for 45 mn each time instead of 30 minutes; mad i know. just thought if i end up bald i'll get a red wig!  annyway, when i washed my hair yesterday, the water was a tiny bit reddish. is it safe going swimming do you think? am i likely to turn the water in the pool red or is my hair likely to turn into a horrible green/orange colour?

Thanks

Gini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

frenchy I have my hair dyed a dark brown/red colour and it bleeds for the first few washes, I just avoid the white towels! I have a set of red ones (as does my donor and his partner for when I go to stay!) It is the blondes who can end up with the greeny colour hair (not always) as it is the peroxide and the chlorine so you should be fine, if you are really worried wear a swimming hat? but I go swimming and it is ok

L x


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks JJ1, did not dare go today, wish i had a swimming pool in my garden! but i will go in the week or next weekend. 

Gini x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi all,

Thanks for everyone's kind messages and thoughts after my   

Am doing ok, have decided to go back next month for another try!  AF hasn't come and no signs of it, the clinic said not to give up hope, but I think that thats wishful thinking!!!

Am thinking of everyone, sending you all big      and want you all to know I had a beer for each of you last night!!!

Bambiboo x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hey Bambiboo


Good for you, great that you are heading back next month. Good luck.


F x


----------



## Minnie35

Hello everybody,  back on the 2ww from tomorrow -  going for my next tx (eek!) .... wasn't sure whether I would as not feeling very robust after last one, but through all the uncertainty and agonising I seem to have requested treatment and arranged my appointment so deep breath, positive vibes and on we go!  I'm still a bit paranoid about the timing as my positive wee stick result has come earlier than expected again.


Sweet SA: thinking of you, I sympathise so much, I was amazed by what my first 2ww did to my brain... you're so acutely aware of every symptom, twinge etc and, being uncharted territory, it's a bit of an emotional exploration too - as you said, it sort of precipitates how you feel about the whole thing.  Fingers crossed for a fab result!


Southern Angel CONGRATULATIONS!! Woohoo! All the best for a good enjoyable pregnancy.


Krissi and Bambiboo sorry to hear of the negative results.  It's horrid and at least from what I'm finding it gets you differently every time.  I hope you're being gentle with yourselves.    


AND GOOD LUCK CARAMAC, FM, JM and everyone else 2ww-ing!


Minnie xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Well its a bfn for me this evening - tested late today so that I don't have to deal with the upset in the morning (as i already have a very stressful day at work in the offing). I feel exhausted and hurt - this is just so so hard and unfair   

Really hoping you get a better result tomorrow Sweet SA   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Krissi really sorry to hear this hun. Sending some virtual hugs xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Krissi - it never gets any easier hun. I'm so so sorry


----------



## some1

Krissi - so sorry to read that you have a bfn  .  I was really hopeful that you would get a bfp this month with your first medicated IUI, hope you get through your stressful day okay tomorrow   

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Krissi sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, so sorry it was a bfn, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Oh no Krissi  I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN.


----------



## Rose39

So sorry Krissi     

Rose xx


----------



## Teela

So sorry Krissi    

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Krissi I'm so sorry     

SSA good luck for tomorrow      have you managed not to test early??

     to all on their 2ww

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi, I'm so sorry.    Be kind to yourself over the next few days.  

xx


----------



## Minnie35

Lots of hugs to you Krissi, so sorry.     

Good luck Sweet SA


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh *Krissi*, so sorry about your BFN. that really sucks, hope you're hanging in there. sending you loads of  and hope you're looking after yourself 

Hello to everybody else and best of luck to everybody on their 2 ww

Gini x


----------



## Minnie35

Afm... back on 2ww as from today. Erk. 

Minnie x


----------



## blueytoo

Krissi, sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## ambergem

So sorry to hear your news krissi   I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs     Keep strong hun and I have everything crossed for you for next time xx


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about your BFN Krissi    I hope you are ok.

I'm afraid it's another BFN here too, AF is in full force and bang on time as I suspected. Sorry to be te bearer of more bad news.

The good thing is I think I might be able to go out next month and have another go as I have 2 days off on day 14 and 15. I've booked a day 10 scan (well, actually it is going to have to be day 11) at the Birth Company on Harley St. I can't believe they are going to charge 180 quid! But they did say any subsequent scans will onlt be 50 quid. I think I am also going to try and up the Clomid to 100mg and see how I respond.

I know it sounds silly but I'm sort of scared to go again in case it just keeps not workng, it's kind of safer not knowing!!!! But I guess you don't get anywhere then!!!! I'm being silly.

Good luck to all the 2ww-ers going to test soon - Fraggles I love your new name, you make me laugh, that's what we all need here I think!!!!!

Here's some baby dust for you all


----------



## acrazywench

SweetSA, so sorry to read your result.    It's good you have a plan to focus on. I think we've all had a bit of that fear, but being proactive and embarking on this journey, even though it's rocky and difficult, takes us all one step closer to achieving our little dreams.
x


----------



## caramac

Sweet SA - oh no, not you too!      I'm sorry it didn't work for you but pleased you'll be able to go again so soon. Yep, like most things in life, you've got to be in it to win it!


----------



## morrigan

Krissi and sweet SA- thats rotten news   I'm feeling for you both- this is so tough   You are still one step closer its just noone can tell you how many steps the staircase has.    Im sending you positive thoughts for the future xx


----------



## Annaleah

Krissi & SweetSA sending cyber    
Annaleahx


----------



## Damelottie

SweetSA - Just logged on and saw your news. All my love. So sorry


----------



## bingbong

ssa sorry to hear about your bfn. Great that you are going again next month though.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi and SweetSA I am so so sorry to hear of your bfn's - where are all the bfp's that we are all so over due!!


----------



## some1

SweetSA - so sorry to read of your bfn   , glad you have a plan of action to focus on but it doesn't take away the pain does it

Some1

xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

SweetSA & Krissi so sorry about your BFN's        sending loads of hugs

Ladies I'm on my 11th 2ww, 2 IUI and this is my 9th ICSI, first time with DE tho.
Am 7dp 6dt with 3 AH blasts.
will be testing on Sunday.
No symptoms to report certainly dont feel pregnant or any different for normal.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Minnie35

Really sorry sweet SA. Sending you hugs     

Minnie x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Joe71


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

joe71 wishing you lots of luck


----------



## ambergem

Sorry to hear of your BFN SweetSA   loads of luck for next time- just keep focussing on that        xx

Wishing you hundreds of luck Joe     xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Really sorry Krissi and Sweet SA, thinking of you and sending   

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks for the well wishes and hugz ladies. Have felt pretty rotten and had a bad day at work to really finish me off - so was lovely to come back to all your messages (especially as i know you all understand in a way others can't).

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## kizzi79

How are you all - Caramac, Jay, FM, Fraggles and Joe - really hoping we get some long overdue bfps on here asap   

afm I was planning to cycle next in August but due to probs getting a/l at the right time I'm going again this month. This is my last vial of swimmers - so if anyone's got any tips (have got Pregnacare Conception vits, brazil nuts, pineapple juice and lots of water so far) I'm all ears, and did those of you who got that elusive bfp stay active in the 2ww or rest?

Any advice gratefully received (as desperate for this cycle to work)

Love to all the 2wwaiters, Krissi  xxx


----------



## caramac

Glad to hear you're trying again this month krissi      that this is the one for you!!!


I'm okay thanks, counting down the days. OTD is Tuesday but if it's a no then I don't expect to actually make it to that date. Should know by Sunday/Monday at the latest. Have had no symptoms or inclinations so don't hold out much hope!!


----------



## kizzi79

Glad you are doing ok Caramac - really hoping this is the one for you   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

Why is it that 2 weeks on holiday goes by in a flash, but waiting for 2 weeks to pee on a stick seems to take a lifetime?

still dont have any signs, apart from a bit of pain around my kidneys...not sure what that is. nothing else though. this is my 1st natural cycle though, not sure if it should be different. always had HCG injection on previous cycles, which procuced various signs. trying to keep myself busy but not doing a very good job....ive resisted the urges to buy a large supply of early tests...i have one left from a twin pack i bought on a previous cycle...gonna try and hold out until wed....test due on thurs.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Jay

I know what you mean, 2 weeks in the sun, goes so fast!!

I;m testing in the morning, but not holding out much hope.
No symptoms only have slight sore (.)(.)'s, dont feel pregnant that's for sure!!

When do you test?

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe  for you


----------



## Mifi

Krissi and sweetsa im so so sorry       its just c**p      take care        

Jay & Joe welcome and sending you lots of           

Caramac I hope you are wrong and you get a lovely surprise next week           

AFM im not holding out much hope that my final IUI has worked    plus I also think I have a chest/throat infection starting so my immune system is probably in overdrive so if a miracle has happened I dont hold much hope for the little embie as my killer cells are probably working overtime  because of the infection    so frustrating and I darent take any drugs to ease my symtoms just in case    

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

FM I am thinking along your lines too but hope you are mistaken. 

However, just read Sky News about a guy who pretended he was a Parisian official and was selling the Eiffel Tower for scrap metal and two people fell for it, but better than that an unemployed lorry driver convinced a guy he was selling the Ritz for the secretive owners. He got a £1m deposit from a potential buyer and split it with his friend. Not sure where his friend thought his £500k came from and the pair went on a spending spree. 

I like the bit especially where the friend was cleared of any involvement yet had £500k in his account. See below.

Dolan, who was cleared of any involvement in the scam, blew £125,000 at the races, bought himself a £42,000 Mercedes and paid off his mortgage.

"I had a good time," the 68-year-old Irishman told the jury.

"A wise man told me there's no shops in the graveyard."

I so needed a laugh.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Fraggles so funny!

Well another bfn for me, no suprise really, just knew it hadn't worked.
It's surprising how used to the negs you get after my 9th go.
Already planning round 10! I will not be beaten   

Good luck to all you lovely ladies.
Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am 8 days past ET and tested BFN, I know some will say its too early but am not hopeful.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Joe - sorry to hear about your BFN.

Fraggles - SLAP!! No giving up hope until the evil witch shows her face. Ok?


----------



## Fraggles

DOES AF show if you continue to take progesterone?


----------



## morrigan

Joe and fraggles I hope it's too soon - my af comes whilst still on progesterone think it depends on your bodies trigger for it as your own levels will drop if your not pregnant and your just left with supplement !

Hope everyone else is holding up


----------



## Rose39

Joe - so sorry hunny!    

Have you had the recurrent IVF failure tests and immunes tests done? It might be worth looking into these given that this was your 9th attempt. There's a fab immunes board on FF that explains all of these tests. PM me if you need more details.

Fraggles - much too early!!!! When I had 5 day blasts put back I was told blood test after 9 days, so peestick 8 days post ET is definitely too early!       

For some people, AF only shows up once you come off the progesterone, for others, they get AF while they're still on it - everyone is different.

Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Joe - so sorry hun. I've had similar number of cycles myself including 2 failed DE cycles, so I know just how crushing this is.    Take care and good luck for the next one - great that you are determined not to be beaten   

Fraggles - 8 days post IUI is too early. Some people get positives around 8-9 days after IVF but that's with 3-5 day old embies put back so it's different. You really can't judge with IUI until 12-14 days post insemination hun. Good luck   
Oh, and I always got AF with progesterone pessaries (cyclogest or utrogestan etc) but not with the injectable progesterone (gestone/agolutin)....

Good luck to anyone else still waiting to test (sorry, have lost track a bit)
Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Joe - so sorry to read that you have a BFN   

Fraggles -    that you have just tested too early and that your result changes on OTD   

Caramac, Jay, Minnie and FM - sending you lots of      

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Suity I had IVF this time and it is 8 days post ET with a 5 day transfer.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles, yes it can and does. It's a myth that progesterone absolutely stops AF. I've never once got to test date without bleeding except when I got pg with my DS. My AF comes through cyclogest alone and through cyclogest and gestone taken together. My consultant at the Lister and Dr Sher both say that if you have a BFN progesterone will not stop AF from coming, it may delay it for days but it won't stop it completely and it's just that most people get to 14/16dpt  and get a BFN and then stop taking it.


----------



## Fraggles

So Bluey should you carry on taking it if you have a BFN but no AF?


----------



## blueytoo

Until your official test date, absolutely, because of late implanters, everyone is different etc.


----------



## bingbong

Joe I'm so so sorry   

Fraggles don't give up yet      I didn't get AF when I was taking progesterone btw.

Caramac, FM, Jay and Minnie        

 
bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe I am so sorry can empathise how bfn's are devastating. Good for you planning your next go

As for progesterone and AF, I have never had AF until about 4-5 days after stopping cyclogest/gestone on bfn days. I have never had a bleed beforehand.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Joe - So so sorry. Dont give up     

Fraggles -     you're wrong and its still too early. My clinics always told me to keep on with the prog until test day. Im like JJ1 and used to get AF after stopping.     

LL xx


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks LL. AF due tomorrow and getting AF like cramps am   it's very late implantation.


----------



## Minnie35

Joe - so sorry   , this is such an exhausting rollercoaster.  Fingers crossed for next time.

Fraggles,  hoping and hoping that your result changes!

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oops, sorry Fraggles, for some reason thought you were still IUI'ing....but either way 8 days post IVF is also too soon - I know some of the Reprofit ladies get positives 9 or 10 days after 5 day transfer but for others it's not until OTD so hang on in there    
Have everything crossed for you
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles i was told to test 11days after a 4 day blast, so your not there yet!!   

 for you hun


----------



## sweet1

all my fingers are crossed fr you Fraggles honey xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, sorry it was a bfn, thinking of you   

Good luck to everyone waiting to test     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Joe71 - I'm so sorry you got a BFN. Sending you lots of    


And I feel terrible posting this straight after saying that but Fraggles was a bad influence on and made me test this evening and it came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! OMG. I honestly can't believe it. I was so set for getting another no. How am I going to get to sleep tonight?!!!


----------



## Teela

Joe 71    

Caramac, yipee, brilliant, great news, sleep well   

Teela
x


----------



## some1

Caramac - fantastic news!! Congratulations!     Hope you do manage to get a little sleep!

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Caramac I've already said it but I'm just so happy for you!!! So exciting! I can't believe that you are blaming Fraggles for _making _you test though!!   Wonderful news and I wish you a very happy and healthy eight and a bit months ahead. Oh, and as for the not stressing part    good luck with that 

I really hope that FM, Fraggles, Minnie and Jay follow your wonderful news with more    

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

I know how can she blame me - who is going to believe Cara that I would encourage anyone to test early ? Really?

Am really delighted for you buddy. Ah well that trip back together and the mini break might now need to be when you are going for No 2. Ha sister in law what is meant to be is to be. 

I know everyone knows I am having such an NMA at the moment I so think it's not worked for me and instead come Friday I'll be emailing S for a list of bl&&&y tests I need to have to look into more difficulties.    This is the worse of all the 2WW I have had. First week fine, this one is hellish.

F x


----------



## Maya7

Joe71 - so sorry for BFN.  Your determination so deserves to be rewarded - and soon!

Take care
Maya


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles     hang in there my friend.

bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Caramac - congratulations on your result and wishing you all the very best    ... (If you have any sense you sleep any opportunity you can - you dont always get it 9 months+ down the line !!)

 
Maya


----------



## caramac

Lol! Thanks everyone. Fraggles - don't give up yet...I'm so sorry that this 2WW is proving the hardest one of all...but hopefully it will be your last for a long while! I have everything crossed for you and also for everyone else currently enduring the wait...FM, Jay, Minnie and anyone else I've missed off. 


Good point about the sleep Maya!!


----------



## morrigan

whoop whoop Caramac  Congratulations- Have a happy healthy pregnancy

 Hang on in there Fraggles    to everyone


----------



## Mifi

Fab news Caramac     see a couple of days ago you were posting that there wasnt much hope    what a lovely surprise for you       

I hope I follow in your footsteps but I doubt it as I have had that pre AF ache on & off for the last few days and just feel it is a matter of time    hmmmmm we shall see. I will test on Wed as just one day early that is if i make it that far      the last few days are just torture    God I hope im wrong I could really do with this one to work.

Jay I think your next     whens your OTD   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ambergem

Fantastic news Caramac- massive congrats     So pleased to finally hear some good news xx

Joe- I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN. It's just so sad and it gets harder and harder to pick yourself up and try again but I hope you are able to do just that and I really hope it's your turn very soon. Thinking of you     xx

FM, Fraggles, Minnie & Jay- best of luck girls, I have everything crossed for you    

Linz xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Linz       whats your next plan of action    will you try another FET   

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

carmac congratulations wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Fraggles

FM, Minnie & Jay Good luck


----------



## ambergem

Hi FM

Yes, I'm going to try another FET with my remaining frosties but not until sept/oct when I can get some time off work. I have an apt with Care at the end of Aug to see if they'll accept me for egg share as I don't hold out a lot of hope for FET. The info says they don't accept PCOS sufferers though so that rules me out   although I keep being told I'm not "typically PCOS"??   It all feels a bit hopeless at the mo to be honest   Am also considering adoption. Lots to think about...How's the 2ww torture?!! Hope this is your last hun and you get your BFP soon     but if not I'll look forward to meeting you when you come to Care!!!

Hope you managed to get some sleep Caramac!!  

Good luck everyone     

Linz xxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

congratulations Caramac...I see a reprofit third go lucky trend appearing with you and Bing-bong....could it also be twins




Joe: really sorry to hear it didn't work - wish there was something more I could say.    
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks ladies for all your kind words. means so much.

Caramac YEAH!!!!!!!!! congrats honey, so pleased for you!

Good luck to FM, Fraggle, Minnie & Jay.     

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

cos i torture myself just used a clear blue digital ( i am due on today)  which is saying not pregnant.

I am 9 days past 5 day ET but cannot see it changing now.

F x


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Jo - take care   

Fraggles - really hoping your result changes   

Caramac    CONGRATULATIONS

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone - I really appreciate it!


Fraggles - you know my thoughts on the matter...think you've got to try and stay positive until OTD on Friday.


----------



## Damelottie

Hey Caramac     . HUge congratulations.

Fraggles hun - Hope you're wrong but      

LL xxx


----------



## Grace10704

Caramac - yippe!!!!     There looks like there's a south west crop of new bumps developing here!!! Many congratulations - can't wait to see you again soon.

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for all the rest of you here xxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Caramac - fantastic news!         


Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulation Caramac!

Sorry, a bit out of touch with where everyone is at, lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Joe - so sorry to read your news.   

Caramac - congratulations!! Here's wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Fraggles - keeping everything crossed for you so that OTD brings you that BFP.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Caramac, congratulations on your BFP      . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Loads of luck and   to those waiting to test   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

*Caramac* - how wonderful!!! really really pleased for you. best wishes for a healthy 8 1/2 months or so.

Jo - so sorry you have had a BFN - it sucks and is horrible.   

*Fraggles* - i just hope soooooo much that it's all going to change by friday.          

Gini x


----------



## southern_angel

Congratulations *Caramac*, that's wonderful news  As Grace says it's lovely that there is a little group of South West bumps growing and we'll be just a couple of weeks apart - looking forward to comparing early pregnancy symptoms on the 31st!

 *Fraggles*, I'm  it turns into a  for you by Friday...

Sorry to read of your  Joe, be kind to yourself.

Angel


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

Sorry to hear about your BFN Joe.
Fraggles, i hope you get some better news by friday.
Caramac - congratulations - you must be high as a kite!

i caved this morning and took an early test...not due to test until thurs....got a faint positive line. spent the rest of the morning trying to convince myself that i wasent imagining this, however, in the time it took me to get my brekkie, go to the bank and then to work, i got a sign my mind was possibly playing tricks on me. when i got to work i had signs that AF was starting. but im not sure if what i was seeing was AF on its way or early spotting. it has since stopped this evening. i am now totally confused and a bit all over the place. do i trust early test this morning? do i expect AF tomorrow? i dont have any more tests and will now have to wait until thurs.

One things for sure, im not gonna get much sleep tonight!

Jay


----------



## kizzi79

Sounds promising Jay - praying that the early test is accurate for you   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## ambergem

Jay- How exciting!! I can't believe you haven't gone & got another test!! Hope its implantation spotting. Good luck       

Fraggles- I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Friday- things could still change and I'm    that they do. Hoping for another BFP from you soon       

And you FM & Minnie       !!

Linz xx


----------



## Mifi

Another BFN for me        im gutted and terrified its just not going to happen for me    im sorry I just dont know what else to say or do    

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## ambergem

Oh FM I'm so so sorry honey. There's nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better- I wish I had a magic wand. It's just so sad and unfair that you have to keep going through this  . Just focus all your energy on your IVF now because everyone is behind you sweetie and if all our prayers are answered it will work for you!! Thinking of you as ever, look after yourself       

Lots of love
Linz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Linz      

Im just grateful you all understand BFN are really hard for us all. I tell you what if I do get a BFP one day I best look at the test lying down incase I faint with shock


----------



## sweet1

oh FM, I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say, it really is so unfair


----------



## morrigan

FM    thinking of you- theres no words so I won't attempt   I hope you can stay strong.

  to joe

Jay- Wow thats an extra loop on the 2WW rollercoaster- Fingers crossed   sounds promising.

Fraggles, I hope your ok   

minnie    

Ive bound to of missed someone so


----------



## Mifi

Thanks SweetSA TBH I wasnt expecting any other result       it hurts a lot but I am pleased I started the IVF Plan a couple of months ago so at least hopefully I wont have to wait so long before I start again     

Lots of         to all 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Morrigan      

I guess for now I stay the angry banana


----------



## kizzi79

FM        - Im just so sorry, its so unfair    Take care, love Krissi  xx


----------



## southern_angel

Really sorry *Full Moon*. Sending  and  that the IVF next time is the one...

Angel


----------



## caramac

Oh no Full Moon....I was really hoping that you would finally get your BFP this time. I'm so so sorry. It's great that you've got your IVF plan in motion though and can now work towards that - plus it has a much higher success rate so that's got to work in your favour.

Jay...I'm not sure what your situation means...but if I were you I'd be rushing out to get another test! Hoping so much that you get a nice surprise on the second test.

Fraggles - hope you're doing okay?

Minnie - Good luck for testing xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM I am so sorry hun, you have been down this road too often, I hope plan b works for you

Good Luck to all the other 2ww ladies
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh FM - its just horrible news. I so so hoped this one would be different   . I have everything crossed for your IVF cycle


----------



## Elpida

Oh FM, I'm so sorry. I'm  glad you have a plan in place to concentrate on.

Take care

E x x


----------



## some1

FM - so very sorry to read of your bfn, it is just so unfair   

Fraggles - keeping my fingers crossed for you for Friday   

Minnie - how are you doing? Sending you lots of   

Some1

xx


----------



## blueytoo

FM - sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thank you all so so much for your      they are very much appreciated   

Now the initial acknowledgement has past I wierdly feel ok about it     well sort off    I think its because I know that for now I am off the IUI treadmill as for the last 6 months every 2 weeks I have either been injecting or on the 2WW    I know once I start the drugs for IVF the real nerves will kick in but for now im going to try and enjoy the break    what im going to do with myself I just dont know    I feel strangly free but not sure if that is a good thing or not   

    and       to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

good luck with the IVF FM, i hope it all goes more to plan this time round.

not managed to get out to buy another test because of my work, so ive been goin g nuts all day...spotting i had yesterday has stopped and not returned...no AF today. just got one more sleep to go and a 45min drive through to glasgow tomorrow morning...im acually allowing myself to get a little excited....never been this close to test day!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Fm am so sorry to see the news.    



I've still been taking progesterone tabs but AF is here so haven't reached OTD and consultant says as day 11 after et it's not implantation bleeding so definite bfn for me too.


But pants to it all. Fightback starts here and back out on next cycle after flipping dissertation is handed in.


F x


----------



## morrigan

Poo fraggles - hugs - the next one is the one for you x

Jay - your amazing how are you not at late night chemist - liking forward to hearing good news x


----------



## sweet1

So sorry Fraggles honey xx I admire your fighting spirit  Hopefully next cycle will be the one for you


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles    I'm so so sorry    Good luck with your dissertation.

FM I'm so sorry that AF turned up for you too    I really hope that all goes well with the IVF     

Jay I can't believe that you haven't tested today!!! Good luck tomorrow.

Minnie I think that you are on your 2ww too     

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

So sorry Fraggles and FM     Rotten results. But good on you both for having a plan for your next goes. Look after yourselves.

x


----------



## lulumead

big     FM   
xxx


----------



## Teela

FM    Fraggles    

Teela
xx


----------



## ambergem

Fraggles I'm really sorry to hear of your BFN   but so glad you're fighting back! You go girl!! Keep focussing on your goal hun and I hope you get that BFP very soon     

FM I'm glad you're feeling a little better. I can so relate to what you said. Tx really takes it out of you mentally and physically and I feel the same- once I get over the initial sadness of a BFN it is a relief to have some time out. Enjoy the break from it all cos you'll soon be back on that rollercoaster. Hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend. Big love  

Jay- you are so restrained!!! Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow    

Mini, how you doing? When are you testing?    

Hi to everyone else and loads of luck to any 2wwer I've missed!!

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks again all of you      

Fraggles i am so sorry            

Jay    you are amazing I would have had to get another test somehow    looking forward to reading your confirmed BFP   

AFM had good distraction tonight and went to see the new Shrek movie in 3D and its not bad at all. If you like the Shrek movies I would defo go and see it   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

Linz/FM I so agree with you.


I also thought today I never thought something that is supposed to be so natural is actually so hard to achieve.


Don't mean that to wallow in self but I guess realise the loss of a delicious niaveity that it will happen when I chose it to happen, and the realisation the reality is very different.


But onwards and upwards, I will do what I can to change the result the next time.


Love to everyone and good luck.


F x


----------



## Damelottie

FM - I'm almost      but I haven't even seen the first Shrek yet   . I really must do so.


----------



## Mifi

Ahhhh MK you should see them    I love them but I am a big kid myself    they are real cheap at the mo in HMV sale   

Love FM XX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Fraggles - was hoping things might turn around for you
I know what you mean about that naivity - when I started out 3+ yrs ago I thought all I needed was some sperm - I mean they were injecting right there weren't they - how hard could it be?! Little did I know...
Everything crossed that it's your turn next time   
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry *Fraggles*, that is just pants  

Angel


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - I'm so so sorry that your result didn't change - I really wanted to you to get a happy ending! I'm glad you're planning to go out again as soon as the dissertation is done...you know we will all be rooting for you!   

Jay - can't believe you've managed to resist getting another test until this morning...please let us know how it goes!   

FM - just wanted to send you some more   
Minnie - hope you're doing okay...you must be testing soon so good luck!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM and Fraggles, sorry about your BFNs   

Good luck to those waiting to test   

  
Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

MMM Cara I might be looking for someone who fancies a mid week mini trip to Prague for a few days end of Sept/Oct!

Suity, that is so funny, that's what I thought. A bit of good quality sperm swimming around and I thought that's all I needed. Not sure whether that's    or whether I should be   but hey Af is here so now wonder I can't decide which it should be. It does make me laugh now just thinking that's what I thought. Well I having crossed for you Suity my love because it's your turn. I am nominating you to be posting BFP later this month. I have so much faith that you will be one day.

F x


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

well my worries from tuesday were nothing...my faint positive has turned out to be a BFP....i still cant believe it.

thank you to everyone who had there fingers crossed!!!


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations Jay - fantastic news - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Annaleah

Yay    congratulations Jay. Strange how many of us don't know each other but it still brings a smile and a little leap of excitement to me when I read about someones BFP
Annaleah x


----------



## Damelottie

Jay - thats wonderful     . Well done and huge congrats xxx


----------



## ambergem

Fab news Jay!!!     As Annaleah said- it's so lovely to hear of BFP's!! Big congratulations hun, take it easy xx

Suitcase & Fraggles- I'm so with you- I thought it'd be so easy! Even the consultant I originally saw advised me to wait a bit longer because I was only 33 & had loads of time! 2 years later and I'm wondering if it'll ever happen   . Lots of luck to you suitcase for your FET     I really hope I'll be reading about your BFP in a few weeks   xx

Hi everyone else   

Linz xx


----------



## Fraggles

Linz

If there is such a thing as reincarnation and I come back as a woman, I am going to be a single pregnant 16 year old or preferably a teenage bride who met her perfect man and life partner at 11 but put things off until she was 17.    

F x


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Jay, that's great news to read. I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

x


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

thank you very much everyone....not sure what did it this time....either 1st cycle without any drugs....but more likley the fact that 2 months ago i bought myself a new motorbike....decided i wasent gonna put my life on hold and spend the money i was with nothing to show for it. all change now though.

ill keep my fingers crossed ofr everyone else on here still waiting for thier BFP's.

Linz, i was rejected from ninwells in dundee because i was too young to consider going it alone, i was 27....consultant dident take me seriously at all.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jay, congratulations on your BFP   . Fantastic news!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Jay!!! I hope that you have a healthy eight and a bit months ahead   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Hooray!!!! Congratulations Jay - that is fantastic news!!!


----------



## sweet1

congrats Jay on your BFP     wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Jay   
​Wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy.​​How are you doing Minnie - not long now ​​Love Krissi xx​


----------



## Elpida

Congratulations Jay - great news!!


Fraggles, I'm with you on that one   


E


----------



## Mifi

Huge congrats Jay      fab news     

Minnie lots of             for you 

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

told my 6 year old nephew i couldent go on the bouncy castle(it is his birthday) because i have a tiny baby growing in my tummy and i am going to be a mummy....he went away in a huff after that and wouldent speak to me....not quite the reaction i was expecting.....in all fairness this kids have been on the go all day...im putting it down to tiredness.
if it wasent tiredness and he really isnt speaking to me, im short of someone who will teach baby how to play footie.....lol


----------



## morrigan

bless I'm sure he will be excited soon- I'm sure in his six year old mind he was just unchuffed you couldn't join him on the bouncy castle.  I bet you didn't figure there would be bouncy castle issues when you imagined the telling bit!


----------



## Jay_Mcevil

nope...dident see that coming at all.
all of my family now know...my sis left it to me to let my niece and nephew know, but becuase they were busy enjoying the party i probably left it a little late. both of them were pretty tired in the end.
my 8 year old cousin was at me every half hr for most of the night "have you told them yet"....it was so cute.

im still not sure it has all sank in fully...to me that is....everyone is high as a kite...i still can believe its actually finally happening.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

joy congrstulstiond on your BFP wishing you a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Minnie35

Wow I've been hiding during my 2ww, trying to forget it's happening, and now I've logged on and found TWO BFPs!  Congratulations Caramac and Jay! Woohoo!  Wishing you fab pregnancies!


FM and Fraggles I'm really sorry to read of your BFNs    . It is all so exhausting and I hope you're being gentle with yourselves.


As for me, well PMT seems to be setting in again    so I'm fully expecting AF at the end of the week.... ah well I shall still hope...


Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, sending your loads of    and    for testing.

Loads of luck to anyone else on the 2ww too (sort of lost track a little   )

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Jay.
xxxxxx


----------



## caramac

Minnie - Thank you! It's good to hear from you...we all have our fingers crossed for you for testing on Thursday.

Don't think there are any others on 2WW at the moment are there?


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All - am just starting my 2ww having been basted today (have posted whole saga on the girls having IUI thread).  So here's everything crossed......


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Grace!!


----------



## lulumead

oooh good luck grace.     
xxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Minnie and Grace lots of              and          
for you 

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck Grace!   

BFN for me once again... was naughty and tested early - got a BFN and now AF has arrived   .

Minnie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Minnie I am so sorry to hear about your BFN- take care of yourself
l x


----------



## lulumead

big     minnie.
xxxx


----------



## bingbong

Minnie sorry to hear that AF arrived     

Grace good luck for your 2ww   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Oh no Minnie    I'm so sorry it was a BFN for you.    


Good luck Grace for baby number two!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, so sorry that it was a BFN for you, thinking of you   

Grace, good luck for your 2ww     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Sorry to hear your news Minnie


----------



## Mifi

So sorry Minnie         be kind to yourself


----------



## morrigan

I'm really sorry minnie    so hard- hope your ok x


----------



## acrazywench

So sorry Minnie    . Take care.

x


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry Minnie   Hopefully next time will be the one...   

Best of luck Grace   

Angel


----------



## sweet1

so sorry Minnie


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Minnie    take care and be kind to yourself at this difficult time   

Love Krissi


----------



## Fraggles

Minnie


----------



## some1

Minnie -    sorry to read your news, hope you are okay

Some1

xx


----------



## Grace10704

Hi Some1 - how you doing?  Hope everything went smoothly for your tx & you are staying sane at the start of your 2ww.  
Minnie - so sorry    
Why is the 2ww so long!??!


----------



## some1

Grace - I'm fine so far thanks.  How are you doing?  When are you testing?  Its amazing how long the 2ww seems isn't it - I'm getting impatient already and I'm only on day 1! - testing 31 July

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Some1 - you are testing on a lucky date for us   . I hope it is a good omen for you  x


----------



## some1

Ooh - is it baby Keats' birthday?!


----------



## morrigan

How are you all bearing up?

Can I join you guys after 5 th iui today testing 2nd august.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, good luck for your 2ww, hope this is the one for you       

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi
I'll be testing 27 July - am already convinced it will be a no but am trying to be patient!!  Let's hope we get a hat trick between us xx


----------



## Elpida

Well, I made it to this thread   



I have two on board! My notes are downstairs but there's one grade BB Blast (not quite hatching) and one expanding blast (I think) and the three others are compacting so will be left for another day to see if they're good enough for freezing. OTD Fri 30th. I've been so tense the past couple of days (not helped by the progesterone, it truly messes me up) and feel so relieved. I daren't imagine that there are any for freezing.


I'm planning to go away the weekend of the test date and coincidentally on that morning I have a clinic appointment with the endocrinologist who's been treating me, so whatever the outcome I will have plenty to ask.



I'm having an easy, chilled day (Mad Men Box set, series 1 down, about to start no 2) 


Some1, Morrigan and Grace, how're you holding up?


E x


----------



## ambergem

Great news Esperanza  . Sounds like you have 2 fab embies on board! Very exciting! Take it easy and I hope the 2ww speeds by for you. Good luck (& I hope you also get some top grade frosties)    

lots of luck Some1, Grace & Morrigan too    

love Linz xx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations esperanza - here's to your bfp and frosties.

I can't complain yet 2 days in and got 2 weeks off work !


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza, sending lots of luck your way!  Hope the rest of the 2WW is as chilled as today x

Some1 have missed out on so much here, didn't realise you were going again - lots of luck for you hun, oooooooh little flower is gonna be a big sis!  All the best x

Luck to all our other 2WWers x


----------



## Grace10704

Esperanza - that is fabulous news!  Good luck & fingers crossed xxx
Some1 / Morrigan - hope you are doing OK.  This week the stress of work is at least keeping my mind off possibilities! Am convinced am not pregnant this time but we shall see


----------



## acrazywench

Esperanza - that's fab news on the embies. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Sending lots of       to Grace, Morrigan, Some1 and everyone else in the land of the 2ww.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, that's fantastic news.    that they are snuggling in for the long haul, and that you get frosties for siblings     . Good luck!!

  to everyone on the 2ww!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi everyone,

Had IUI yesterday so would like to join you if thats ok?!!  OTD 5th Aug

Have made myself a series of promises this 2ww including no testing early (!) and no looking up symptoms of the internet!

My will power is weak at the best of times, so I will be impressed if I stick to this!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok,

    and    to all.


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to those on the 2ww at the moment ... thinking of you all x x x  x


----------



## Grace10704

Banbiboo - gald you are joining us.  All best wishes for your 2ww
Some1, Esperanza, Morrigan - how you doing? 

AFM - still hanging in here though last 24 hours have been particularly tough.  Came home from work last night with my LO to find we had been burgled.      Took my TV, camcorder, back door keys & most importantly a necklace my dad gave me before he died.  The first 3 are obviously replaceable & just a pain in the backside (have to say glazier & locksmith was fab & out within 45 minutes of the call) but am devastated about the necklace.  Was worth about 20p but enormously important to me.  Hope my weekend gets better


----------



## ambergem

Grace I'm so sorry to hear you've been burgled!! How traumatic for you both and so sad about your necklace     it makes me so mad that people can be so callous    . I really hope you can get sorted soon. Thinking of you and LO, hope your weekend gets MUCH better xxxxx

Good luck Bambiboo  

Linz xx


----------



## sweet1

Grace so sorry to hear about the break-in. It must feel like such a violation and especially as they took something that means so much to you and could never mean anything to them It just makes me sick. I very much hope they catch the culprits.


----------



## Damelottie

Grace - thats just dreadful news. I'm so so sorry


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Grace - so sorry to hear about your break in   

Sending     to all on the 2WW, I haven't really posted here (find it too stressful) but my OTD is Monday so I'll check in then...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Grace how awful for you and your LO.

They are so callous.

Good Luck to all the 2wwers  for a bumper crop of good news
L x


----------



## caramac

Grace - so sorry to hear about your break in. 

Everyone on 2WW - sending you lots of good luck and positive thoughts xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Girls

I'd like to join your chat room. I've just spotted some of my Single IUI buddes here. 

I had my iui on the 12th July. I've just posted in another room that the wait in torturing me & I guess I am amongst friends in this room. How is everyone coping?

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting & big   to those not lucky this month. 

Sorry to hear about your breakin Grace, that is a nightmare! 

LL xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Grace, how horrible for you.  I was burgled last year and its really awful.   

They did catch my guys and I did get a couple of bits back, so you never know.

Suity - hope that you are doing ok,

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Grace, sorry to hear about your break in   

  and    to everyone on the 2ww

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Grace that's awful - hope they recover the necklace somehow.

Wow it's got busy on here - completely lost track of who's on 2 ww - I think louby loo and suitcase are testing next- good luck
Good luck to everyone
I'm surviving so far but then only 5 days in - my only symptom is extreme tiredness - needing 2 naps a day - glad I'm not at work!! Keep having to check I'm only taking normal dose of cyclogest !


----------



## upsydaisy

Grace - that's awful  


I don't post much on here because I have trouble keeping up and would hate to miss anyone out with congratulations or commiserations.  I'm going away for a week and soooooooo hope that when I'm back there will be pages and pages of BFP celebrations going on     
bucket loads of                            to you all   
Upsy
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan have you been signed of for two weeks. Wishing you lots of luck. F x


----------



## morrigan

F-I'm not signed off but had actually booked weekend off for a wedding and the joys of 12 hour shifts mean I get 2 weeks off with rest days - it's happily coincided with my 2 ww as my cycle shifted a whole week forward - as time off normally goes quickly I'm hoping 2 Ww speeds by- I'm looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## Elpida

Grace, how awful I hope you're ok.


Morrigan, enjoy those naps!


Suity - thinking of you   I hope when you check back in on Monday it's with good news.


Loobyloo - when do you test?


Some1 - how's it going?


Baniboo - welcome to the madness.


I really hope I haven't missed anyone


AFM I am not coping so well with the utrogestan, sobbing all the time and I feel like I'm wading through treacle. I'm not sure I can do this again. Trying so hard to remain positive - trying to envisage the embies implanting today.


I'm glad it's the weekend now though.


----------



## southern_angel

What an awful thing to happen Grace, I'm so sorry. I hope you and LO have a quiet weekend and can recover from the shock. 

Masses of   to all on the 2WW, I hope there is a run of good news and BFPs soon   

Angel


----------



## some1

Oh Grace, what a horrible experience and how upsetting for your Dad's necklace to be taken   

Bambiboo - welcome to the 2ww club, sending you lots of   

Suitcase - keeping my fingers crossed for good news on Monday   

Loobylou - hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly and isn't too torturous.  Sending you    for a positive outcome

Morrigan - sorry to hear that you are suffering with tiredness, sending you  lots of   

Esperanza -   so sorry to read that you are suffering such horrible side effects.  Well done on the positive visualisations, really hoping that at least one of your lovely embies is snuggling in for the long haul at the moment, sending you loads of   

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm doing okay, had forgotten how slowly the 2ww goes by but at least I am half way there now.  My clomid side effects, hot flushes, nausea and dizziness have pretty much gone now thank goodness.

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok folks, I've been trying so hard to wait until OTD on Monday but I've received so much wonderful support and positive vibes from everyone that I feel bad keeping quiet, and now I've posted on several other threads (Reprofit, the neg thread etc) I feel like I may as well 'come clean' here too   

It's a   

I never ever thought I'd be saying that...in fact I still can't really believe it myself, I'm all over the place   

I tested Weds with a Tescos HPT (9 days post 5 day transfer) and it was negative and I was so despondent, I really thought that was it. And then Thursday it was positive with the same brand of test, and 'Pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a ClearBlue Digital. And yesterday my bloods came back at 647....so I am definitely pregnant   

But it's early early days and I've been here before only for things to go wrong, so I'm trying not to count any chickens just yet. Of course I'm overjoyed to be here, and relieved, and excited. But I'm also terrified and it all feels very fragile, and the 3 weeks to first scan seem to be stretching endlessly in front of me - not sure how I'm going to keep sane!

Still, must try to embrace the good part, I'm pregnant and I never thought I'd get to say that again   

Thank you all so very much for your support, it's very much appreciated
And I hope that there's more good news to come very soon, 
   to all those about to test,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Oh my god Suity, that is amazing.

I read your posts before and know how difficult this journey has been for you.
Im so pleased for you, you must be over the moon.

Huge congratulations x x


----------



## morrigan

Suity that's so fantastic -whoop whoop- I'm so pleased for you- wishing you happy healthy pregnancy and hope next few weeks speeds by


----------



## wizard

Suitcase, I've been dying to do this:

                                               ​                                 ​                                       ​                         ​
Overjoyed you have a 

Wizard xx


----------



## blueytoo

Said it elsewhere Suity but      Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## some1

Fantastic news Suitcase      I'm so pleased for you!  Hope the wait till your scan goes quickly

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

Oh Suity - What wonderful news!! I know how fragile this must seem but enjoy it, I am SO happy for you and have everything crossed.


Lots of love E x


----------



## dottiep

Suity

THAT IS JUST THE BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU.

I WILL BE KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU

LOVE & HUGS 
DOTTIE X


----------



## hjanea

Oh Suity thats fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!
H.xxx


----------



## caramac

HURRAY!!!!!!! Suitcase that is absolutely wonderful news...I am so so pleased for you.


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity

So so so pleased for you.  You soooo deserve this.

Take it easy and    you get through the next few weeks nice and smoothly.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you everyone   

It still feels quite unreal, and I have a long way to go, but it's very exciting too and thank you all for the good wishes   

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Will emerge from purdah for this one & add public to existing private congratulations Suity - am completely elated for you mate and can't wait to give you a huge hug.  Just hang on in there for those scans, keep stabbing the gestone and everyone else will do the finger, toe and major limb crossing that you get through the first few milestones smoothly and so can relax into a healthy and happy pregnancy.  


               


For all the other ladies posting on the TWW, I hope Suity starts a whole new chain of positive results and to Esperanza, I really hope the horrible side effects of the meds eases.   


A-Mx


----------



## kizzi79

CONGRATULATIONS SUITY!​​ So so pleased to see your news ​​Take care of you and that precious cargo, Love Krissi xxxx​


----------



## southern_angel

Wonderful wonderful news Suity, well done you!   

Hope the three week wait flies by and your scan brings further good news. 

So please for you   

Angel


----------



## midnightaction

*suity *Have already told you how wonderfully happy I am for you, but I want to say it again, officially on here, because I know how amazing it must be to see all of these messages congratulating you on your much deserved BFP 

You have been on one hell of a journey, both physically and emotionally and it has been your determination and unfaltering desire to have a family that brought you to this point.........your an inspiration for those of us who are yet to achieve our dreams to never ever give up 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

Suity,


yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


                           


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations Suity  that is just wonderful news. It's all  very exciting!   

I wish you a very heathly pregnancy. 

LL xxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks again everyone   

Loobyloo - good luck - are you testing tomorrow? You were basted same day as my ET, so I'm assuming it's OTD tomorrow, or do you wait a bit longer with IUI, I can't rememer...anyway best of luck    

Suitcase
x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Suity,

Thanks for your good wishes. I believe I'm supposed to wait until Wed but 1/2 tempted to do it tomorrow! You ladies will be the first to know! 

LL xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh it's a tricky one Looby, especially with IUI. If you test tomorrow and it's neg, you'll have 2 days of agonising until you get to your official test day so might be better to hold out until Weds if you can 
will be thinking of you   

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Suity, to say I am pleased for you is a complete understatement!! I am over the moon to read your news this morning - you will make such a wonderful mum, especially with all the practice you have had with your lovely nieces and nephew!    I do hope the next 3 weeks go by quickly and smoothly and you can begin to relax and start planning for the next eight months and onwards!   

Good Luck also to all the other ladies on the 2ww - I have been here four times before and know exactly how tough it can be   

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats suity!!!   ...I was over on the weekend thread reading when I spotted a little BFP in your signature strip.  I'm so happy for you and hoping and    for a smooth, uneventful (in a good way) and happy pregnancy.  I'll be thinking of you and hope the few weeks until your scan goes quickly.
Annaleah xxx your news has made my day


----------



## Grace10704

Suity - I really needed something to cheer me up & that has brought a great big smile to my face         Will continue to keep everything crossed for you as you hurtle towards your first scan then onward!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay suity - I can't find the words to describe the happiness I felt when I read your post!! I'm so so happy for you honey.  That is brilliant news!  Absolutely fan-bloody-tastic!!

BRILLIANT!!!!  

Take care x x x  x


----------



## acrazywench

Suity, congratulations - that's absolutely fantastic news!      I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy and I hope the 3ww to your scan flies by. 

xx


----------



## Violet66

I know i posted on the other thread but just want to say congratulations on this one too.

It's always fantastic to read about BFPs but when someone else graduates from the 'mulitiple failture' club it's even more heartwarming and hopeful for the rest of us.


----------



## bingbong

Great news Suity!!! Really pleased for you and so hope that you have a happy and healthy 8 or so months ahead   

             to all those on their 2ww.

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Suitcase, Congratulations - have wanted to post those two words together for a long time, am so happy to be finally doing so. I have everything crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Suity - I am delighted for you. It has been a long and hard road and I am so glad to be able to say c-o-n-g-r-a-t-u-l-a-t-i-o-n-s! 

Good luck to all on the 2ww.

Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, that is absolutely fantastic news, congratulations    . I hope that the next 3wks pass quickly for you, and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy     .

Good luck to those waiting to test, I hope that you all follow in Suity's BFP footsteps      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

What wonderful news!! Many, many congratulations Suitcase. I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - no need to reply hun. You just concentrate on little A and getting both of you home very soon...
Catch up soon   
Suitcase
x


----------



## aweeze

Suity - I have been staying in touch with some FF's whilst I'm away from the site and they told me of your news so I just wanted to pop on here and say how delighted I am that you have achieved your BFP and how much I hope that this one is here to stay. I know how tough the first tri will be for you and will be keeping fingers crossed that it goes by quickly and without any worries.

Lou
X


----------



## Candee

Oh Suity! Only just read your news! I am sooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!
It has made my day!     
LOL
Candee
x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All
This has officially been a bad month!  First I have a burglary, then my hoover packs up whilst I am cleaning up, then I get conjunctivitis & now I've got a BFN.    I'm going away to lick my wounds for a bit before ringing the clinic & counting the days off again til next LH surge!

Still got everything crossed for all others on 2ww & still grinning for Suity!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Grace, I am sorry, sending huge    
You've really had a run of bad luck of late, so here's hoping it all turns around for you next month

good luck to everyone else testing soon    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Grace - I'm so so sorry   . A very crap ending to a crap month. Sorry I haven't replied to your other post yet about 'things to do'. I ma very grateful. Hope you have something nice planned to try and help.

Suity - many congrats - hope the time FLIES until the first scan     

Have lost touch a bit on the board - must read back   

MK xx


----------



## morrigan

Grace big hugs xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh Grace what a horrible month    Really sorry to hear about the BFN too   

     to those on their 2ww.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Oh poo Grace that is such rotten news. Well, like it's been said above, hopefully you've got all your bad luck out of the way now for next time.


----------



## southern_angel

Bah   Really sorry Grace, that's a horrible run of bad luck. 

Next time...   

Angel


----------



## some1

Grace - so sorry to read of your bfn.    that is the end of your bad luck and you get the good stuff from now on   

Suitcase - any news on your latest hcg level?

Hello to all the other 2wwers, how are you all doing?

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - thanks for asking, wasn't sure if I should post it here or quite where I should go now really. I don't feel ready for the bumps board just yet....
Relieved to report HCG has gone from 647 on Fri to 3092 today. Am resisting doing too much Googling on this as it seems the numbers vary wildly, but most important thing is that it's at least doubled   
Seeing Dr Gorgy (the immune consultant) on Weds, so will arrange scan then - then if that's all OK, might feel brave enough to move to the bumps board   

wishing our soon to test girlies loads and loads of luck    

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Fantastic news Suity!  I know what you mean about not knowing where to post, when you first get a bfp you kind of feel in no man's land don't you - no longer ttc, but not feeling safe enough to count yourself as pregnant either   Hopefully in 3 weeks time you will feel able to join the bumps board.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Grace, so sorry that it was a BFN for you, be kind to yourself, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Grace

Soooo sorry to hear it hasn't worked out this month. Take it easy, I think you need to spoil yourself after the month you've had.  

Lxx


----------



## Grace10704

Thanks all
Loubyloo - have just read your great news on the IUI thread - that is fantastic - let's hope it starts a run of BFPs on here!
Suity - I don't know much about numbers but even i know that is more than double!!!  Maybe we should start predicting twins!  Even with all this horribleness going on for me I've still had a little smile happening whenever I think of your BFP!
Good luck for the rest of you xxxxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for your kind words Grace. I hope I can return them very soon. 

It's true I couldn't wait any longer so I did the poas today & got a  !! I'm very happy.  

Wishing everyone else on their 2ww lots & lots of luck &      
Now as for twins Grace, I hope you're not jinking us

L xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity that is a fantastic result. xx

Louby - soo pleased for you all

very exciting this thread.

Grace    so sorry for your result,


----------



## lulumead

Grace, so sorry to hear it didn't work this time, on top of your horrible break-in...not a great couple of weeks. Sending you lots of     for next go, and   in the meantime.


Great numbers Suity...I know what I'd put my money on   


Looby: brilliant news    


Hope there is a nice run of BFP's now, you two have got it off to a good start.
xxx


----------



## caramac

Hurray Looby!!! Congratulations on your BFP - so pleased to see more and more of these!!!


----------



## morrigan

Congrats louby loo- blimey we need a singles waiting for first scan thread now there's so many!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

loobylou - that's fantastic news, so pleased for you   

and thanks again to everyone for their congratulations, good wishes and continued support, it's really very much appreciated   
Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws

Congrats Looby and Suity...fantastic news.   

Grace ... oh poo to a pants month. So hope it's a better one next month.   

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity, many congratulations!!  Fantastic news   

And Loubi too - congratulations hun   

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Ooh Suitie well done you!  Fabulous news and am soooooo pleased for you. Xxxx


----------



## Mifi

Suity im so pleased to read that all seems well - your no. seems v high my money is on twinnies        Im still grinning from ear to ear with your BFP news        

Looby many congrats    wishing you a happy healthy pg        

Grace how awful for you       sending lots of        

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Elpida

Grace - so sorry to read your news, sending you lots of   


Suity, those numbers must be such a relief!


Looby - Congrats !!!


AFM, I had a horrid day on Saturday with feeling really low and sorry for myself  but blew the cobwebs away on sunday with a relatively gentle stroll on the Malverns.  Work has been a distraction as I have sickness and holiday in the team so am having to unexpectedly cover lots of shifts which is a good distraction. Unfortunately I had booked Friday off as I don't want to to have to face work after my test but it now looks as though I might have to go in   . I've also booked a B&B in the Forrest of Dean for the weekend for a little R&R (with or without a large bottle of red) and either some walking or curling up in bed with lap top and Mad Men box set. I can still go after work if I have to go in, but it's not what I planned. Anyone have any tips on places to visit in the Forrest of Dean?


Some1 how're you coping? 


Sorry if I've missed anyone off -    to you all - E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

looby congratulations on your BFP


----------



## starbuck

Suity -so pleased to see your news.  Will keep everything crossed for you - hoping everything goes right for you this time.

Congrats to Louby too.  Good to see so many BFPs on this thread.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Esperanza, sorry to hear you had a horrid day Sat, gentle stroll on the Malverns sounds lovely though   
Hope you don't have to go to work on Friday and can enjoy your weekend - preferably without the wine and with a big BFP to celebrate, will be thinking of you, and our other soon-to-testers     

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Fantastic news loobyloo!!!! Congratulations!     

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

Congrats Looby, that's fab news. I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

x


----------



## Damelottie

Congratulations Looby


----------



## Elpida

I need to go and buy some pee sticks for Friday, I've used clear blue digital before but can't face those words again - any recommendations? I will probably get them from boots or superdrug.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I favour First Response myself although I'm not sure why exactly. This time I used Tescos own because it was all I could get and I'm sure the first one I did on Weds was a dud test - can't see how it wouldn't show up as positive when the next day my bloods were 647....caused me 24 hours of hell....

....and then get a CB Digital for afterwards so that when you get a line on the other one, so you can see the word you want to see   

wishing you all the very best     

Suitcase
x


----------



## acrazywench

I go for the cheapo own brands from superdrug. On the occasion when I got the right result, I backed it up with CB digital for the joy of reading it in black and white.  

Sending you lots of       for Friday.

x


----------



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!
 
                    ​                 ​                     ​      ​   *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​ 
​                     ​                 ​                     ​      ​


----------



## Sharry

New Home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243277.0


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,


OK as it's a new thread, I'll come clean. I had IUI on the 14th July and tested positive yesterday and today so am crossing everything that this is it.


   
for those currently waiting, I think there are a few.


xx


----------



## some1

Oh Lulu!  That's fantastic news! Congratulations!!!!     

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - just said it in my PM too (glad you posted here!) - congratulations!! Lovely news   

There are no names at the top of the thread and I'm ashamed to say I've forgotten now who is about to test. Some1 I know you're coming up soon - good luck    

Lots of luck to all our other ladies in waiting    

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Thanks Suity!

I've just had a quick read through the last thread and I think the 2wwers are :

Esperanza - testing 30/7
Me - testing 31/7 - although very tempted to test early and trying very hard to stop myself!
Morrigan - testing 2/8
Bambiboo - testing 5/8

How are you getting on ladies?

Is there anyone else?

Some1

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Lulu - you sneak - what fantastic news!!!!! Congratulations.   

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, am overjoyed for you mate - this has been a long time coming.        spin


Loobyloo, congratulations - wishing you a wonderful and healthy pregnancy.   


Esperanza, Some1, Morrigan, Bambiboo, sending lots of       your respective ways - hoping for more good news!


A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone....generally I can't keep my mouth shut so I'm surprised I managed to!!!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu fantastic news on your bfpn - great news to start the new thread off with, hopefully many more to follow


----------



## blueytoo

Lulu - congratulations


----------



## Elpida

Lulu - what wonderful news    I'm so happy for you CONGRATULATIONS


E x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, that is fantastic news, congratulations    . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu - I am absolutely thrilled for you. You so deserve this positive - well done.
Hooray for IUIs!
Coco xxx


----------



## caramac

Ah Lulu you have posted here! Congratulations!!!! You have waited soooo long for this result and I am so so happy for you! What a fantastic way to start off this new thread. I do hope it continues. Sending lots of good luck vibes for positive results to Esperanza, Some1, Morrigan and Bambiboo.


----------



## ambergem

Yay!! Fantastic news Lulu!! I'm so pleased- congratulations  

loads of luck Some1, morrigan, esperanza and bambiboo  

Linz xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations Lulu, thats wonderful news.  

What a great way to start this new thread.

Some1, Esperanza and Morrigan - I  hope that you are doing ok and staying away from the sticks too early!!  Thinking of you all and sending you all

 


Im doing ok, still 8 days till testing!!  Trying not to pre-empt what the result will be!

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Lulu, that's brilliant news. I wish you a very happy pregnancy. 

Sending lots of      to all those currently waiting.

x


----------



## lulumead

thanks    


sprinkling some more    for those about to test.
xxxx


----------



## kizzi79

*   CONGRATULATIONS LULU   *
​Love Krissi xx​


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu - OMG I'm just thrilled thrilled thrilled for you        . Hahah - I just can't stop grinning


----------



## sweet1

Congratulations LULU!!!!

so great to see three BFP's in a row. Let's hope it continues!


----------



## Frenchy74

bookmarking - been off line for a few days and loads to read to catch up
Hello to everyone
Gini x


----------



## Elpida

Sorry not to continue the run of positives but it's another BFN for me. I've tested a few hours early and will test again in the morning but it's what I suspected. 


I've already spoken with a lovely woman at CARE Nottingham and when I have the appointment with the Endocrinologist tomorrow I will see if he will write me a referral. I feel mostly relieved from the tension of the past few days. I will have a good old cry shortly, but I'm going away for the weekend which should be a good distraction - lots of walking and solitude and at least now I large glass of red. Oh, and no reason not to hoover now   


Some1 - I hope you have a better result on Saturday. Morrigan and Bambiboo I hope you're both ok 


 to you all


E xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh E, I'm SO sorry hun. I was just going to pop on later and wish you luck for testing tomorrow. Sending many    
I hope you don't have to go into work tomorrow and you can enjoy (as much as is now possible) your weekend away - it's good you have some time planned for yourself to walk and drink and contemplate....and cry too....
 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

LuLu and Suity fab news for you, well done.

E I am so sorry honey, if you want to talk you know where I am.  Be good to yourself, I feel very sad for you. I was so hoping this was the one.     

Some1 how are things, not heard much from you, hope all is ok.   

  and good luck to all.


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, I am so sorry   . Thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Esperanza I'm so sorry to hear your news .  Hope you an relax and feel you've got away from all the stresses of the 2ww. 

Congratulations to Lulu, wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.  

Some1, isn't so tempting to test early....(I couldn't stop myself) but you haven't 
Esperanza - testing 30/7
Me - testing 31/7 - although very tempted to test early and trying very hard to stop myself!
Morrigan - testing 2/8
Bambiboo - testing 5/8


----------



## bingbong

E I'm so very sorry   . I hope that your weekend and glass of red help a little. 

Some1 hope you are ok, you have been very quiet lately   

           to those waiting to test.

bingbong x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry to hear your about your BFN Esperanza. I hope you can relax at the weekend & de-stress from the 2ww.  Enjoy that glass of wine.  

Congratualtions lulu, that's fantasic news. I wish you a healthy & happy pregnancy.  

Hi some1, have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks? 

Hope Morrigan & Bambiboo are keeping well. Sending you lots of luck and  

Hi to everyone else & thank you for all your good wishes.

LL xxx


----------



## Candee

Lulu I am so pleased for you - wonderful news   

Esperanza, I am so sorry - I hope you are getting through and getting support from friends/family      

Good-luck to all those about to test            
Candee
x


----------



## some1

E - so very sorry that you have had a bfn    Hope you manage to have a peaceful weekend away and that your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Big     E. So sorry to hear news. Hope you get to have a relaxing weekend and a glass of red or two. A good cry is always useful in my book.
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Esperanza - I had everything crossed for you and I'm so so sorry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E I am so so sorry hun


----------



## caramac

Esperanza, so sorry to hear about your BFN. That's so crappy.


----------



## acrazywench

E, I'm so sorry.    . Be kind to yourself this weekend. 

x


----------



## ambergem

Really sorry to hear your sad news Esperanza  . It's awful, after all you've been through I really hoped it would be your time. Look after yourself sweetie  

Linz xx


----------



## morrigan

Esperanza- really rotten news- I hope your trip away will be good therapy.


----------



## Bambiboo

So so sorry Esperanza.   

Big    

Bambiboo x


----------



## some1

Well, I have decided to confess ... I did a test yesterday morning (day 12) and amazingly got a BFP!  I am a still in shock and totally blown away that it has worked.  I feel so, so lucky!

(My further confession is that I also tested on Tuesday evening (day 10) with the most dilute urine ever seen and a pregnancy test that I knew was 6 months past it's expiry date    - it came up with a faint positive but I didn't believe it because the test was out of date   )

Some1

xx


----------



## ambergem

Big cogratulations Some1- lovely news!!    

L xx


----------



## lulumead

Fantastic news Someone          


  for those still on the horrible wait.
xxxx


----------



## caramac

OMG Some1 what are the chances? That's brilliant news!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## indekiwi

Such mixed news to log on to....


Esperanza, my heart goes out to you.    I'm so very sorry to read your news and hope your weekend away gives you the space and time to grieve and perhaps make decisions on next steps.        


Some1, OMG this is wonderful news for you and your flower girl!!!  I am so very delighted for you. spinspinspinspinspinspin


Love to all who are about to test - and hope there will be more more success to come.     


A-Mx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Some1, that's brilliant news.     I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

x


----------



## ameliacooper

Some1 that is amazing news xxx

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow Some1, that's just amazing, congratulations   

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

great news some1- def worth last minute rush!


----------



## Hollysox

Some 1....many many congrats on your BFP hun    xxx


----------



## Candee

Congratulations some1 - lovely news     
Candee
x


----------



## bingbong

Wow Some1 that's great news!!!! I had a feeling something was going on because you were being unusually quiet. I'm so pleased for you and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

 
bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Some1

What wonderful news, congratulations.  You must be over the moon     

Bambiboo x


----------



## sweet1

Congratulations Some 1 that's fabulous news!


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I'm just back from a few days of sun and relaxation in France what a return.

E - I am so sorry for your BFN.  Take care of yourself hun.   

Some1, LobbyLou, Lulu and Suity many congratulations on your      .  I am so pleased for all of you.  I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1- congratulations
L x


----------



## Grace10704

Congratulations everyone on your BFPs - lots of love for happy, healthy pregnancies xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, that is absolutely fantastic news, congratulations   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Omg!  Some1 fab news!  Over the moon for you. RL x


----------



## aweeze

Some1 - thank to another tip off, I'm just dropping in here to send my heartfelt congratulations on your BFP. Really happy for you 

Sorry that I'm not up to speed on here but I think I've also missed ...

Lulu - a BFP for you too! Congratulations hun and I hope the wait for a scan passes by quickly for you. 

Esperanza -      - so sorry that it was a neg for you   

To any BFP's I may have missed - congrats
any BFN's     
and to anyone still in waiting -


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations Some 1,thats fantastic news wishing you a healthy & happy pregancy.    

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww and lots of       

LL xx


----------



## kylecat

Some1 and Lulu - congratulations Ladies - wonderful news!!   

E - so very sorry to read of your BFN - glad you have booked a nice weekend for yourself.    Hope your clinic are able to help you decide on your next steps,

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*some1- *Wow you must be over the moon, massive congrats to you and your (little) big sister too be 

Sarah xx


----------



## muddypaws

Wow Some!...amazing news; you must be in shock!! Congratulations....  


Muddy x


----------



## some1

Thanks so much for all the congratulations everybody!  I'm still a bit shocked and feel so very fortunate.

Sending tonnes of      for those on 2ww

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Well   for me again,   Technically Ive tested 1 day too early. I will do official test for clinic tommorrow but unlikely to change I have my answer.

I'm not hugely suprised seem to be coping ok at the moment- perhaps its not sunk in yet.


----------



## ambergem

Really sorry to hear your news Morrigan    

Linz x


----------



## Sima

Hi Morrigan - I'm really sorry to hear of your news.  Be good to yourself


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry and disappointed for you Morrigan, have pm'd you.

Take good care of yourself


----------



## starbuck

Really sorry to hear your news Morrigan - hope you have some support around you. 

Some1 - congrats on your BFP - you must be over the moon.  Hope you have a great pregnancy.

Starbuck
x


----------



## caramac

Oh no morrigan...I can't believe it. I was so sure you would be getting better news this time. Sending you lots of


----------



## some1

Oh no Morrigan - so sorry to hear that you have a bfn    Thinking of you and hoping that you are ok.

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

So sorry to read your news Morrigan    . Look after yourself.

xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Realy sorry to hear your news Morrigan, lot of     

LL xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

morrigan    

Suitcase
x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Morrigan - so sorry - have pm'd you!

Massive      

Smiling xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Morrigan I am so sorry!
L x


----------



## Candee

Morrigan I am sorry that you had a negative.
Hope you are getting plenty of support       
Candee
x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Morrigan   . I really thought that it was going to be different news for you today. I hope that you are doing ok    

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I am so sorry   , thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Morrigan, so sorry you've had a BFN, take care of yourself


E x x


----------



## sweet1

morrigan, so sorry to hear of your bfn xx


----------



## lulumead

Morrigan, Big  .
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Morrigan, I'm so sorry it was BFN for you.  I hope you have some good support around you.  Take care and be really kind to yourself    

Sunny xx


----------



## kizzi79

Morrigan    I'm so so sorry    take care hun   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## some1

Bambiboo - how are you getting on?  Its not long until you test now is it?  Hope the last few days are not driving you too mad 

Some1

xx


----------



## Bambiboo

I am driving myself properly insane!!!!!!!  I feel like I might be pregnant, yet against all my promises I have tested and its negative, but its too early, and I know its too early so I might have well peed the money I spent on tests up the wall!!!!!!!!!  Aaaaahhhh.

Only 2 days until OTD, 2 very lonnnnng days!  

I hope everyone else is ok.

Bambiboo x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bambiboo - I daren't even calculate how much I've spent on pg tests over the past 3 years    
  to you, the waiting is awful isn't it? And you're right, with IUI even more so than IVF, you really have to wait for OTD. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of    

Love and more     to all our other 2WW'rs
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

I know you are right!!!!!  However, I can guarantee I will test again tomorrow rather than wait till Thursday!!    

    to everyone else.

xx


----------



## lulumead

I have always tested from about 10 days as I am so rubbish about waiting.     its very hard to wait.
crossing fingers for you.
xxx


----------



## morrigan

I've got everything crossed for you b.

Thanks so much for all your messages it does help- I've had a nice stressful few days at work to distract me so sod it I'm off to the pub to get drunk - I havnt drunk for eight months - oh dear !


----------



## Bambiboo

Sounds messy Morrigan!!!!!

Have a drink for me x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Feeling thoroughly miserable today  

Partly Largely Entirely my own fault for testing early and getting negatives and so Im now convinced that im going to get a BFN tomorrow on OTD. I just don't believe that overnight things are going to change.

Feeling sad as I really thought this time was the one as have been having some mild cramps and AF pains today and I don't get AF pains usually (at least not before bleeding). I think my body and mind are playing twisted tricks on me.

Going to eat some takeaway tonight to see if that makes me feel better. Taking my nephew to a theme park tomorrow which will be a lovely distraction from tomorrow's results.

If anyone is at beginning of 2ww - don't test early - it does nothing but mess with your head!!!!!!

Moaning over,

Bambiboo


----------



## some1

Bambiboo - sending you lots of      for your result to change tomorrow.  Hope you enjoy your takeaway tonight and are able to enjoy your day with your nephew tomorrow   

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo,    that your result changes for you tomorrow     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Oh bambiboo this lark so much like torture ! I know where coming from - I'm hoping you end up with a lovely suprise and enjoy the day out


----------



## loobyloo_london

Bambiboo, also sending you lots of       for tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for you.  

LL xx


----------



## Damelottie

Bambiboo - Thinking of you for tomorrow


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks for all your support.  I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

The curry has helped!!!

Bambiboo x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bambiboo - good luck for tomorrow    

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Bambiboo I really hope that you get good news tomorrow     

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Bambiboo          Love Krissi xxx


----------



## ambergem

Bambiboo! Hope you get a wonderful surprise BFP tomorrow, i will say a little   for you tonight. Have a lovely day out with your nephew   

Linz xx


----------



## kizzi79

May I join you...

Final vial of







in place (with a strong talking to from the embyrologist to do their job this time!).

So due to test on 9th August.

How are you Bambiboo  , really hope you got a positive this morning 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Love Krissi xxx


----------



## some1

Good luck Krissi!  Hope your 2ww goes by quickly and you get fantastic news on the 19th!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies by and brings positive news for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Bambiboo, I hope you're having a lovely lovely day out with your nephew.  Hoping and hoping for a surprise positive today!

Morrigan, so sorry it was a BFN for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi all,

Welcome Krissi - hope all goes well.

As (disappointingly) expected i got a    this morning.

Would be going back this month but thanks to Legoland and a five year old I am now penniliess!

Will test again tomorrow just in case, but not holding my breath.

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Bambiboo I'm so sorry     

bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Bambiboo - I'm so sorry


----------



## caramac

Sorry Bambiboo...hoping that next time will be the one.

Congrats on being PUPO krissi and good luck for the 2WW!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, so sorry, thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Bambiboo    Take care    Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs bambiboo - be kind to yourself. Hope you still managed to enjoy your day xx


----------



## lulumead

Bambiboo...
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo I am so sorry


----------



## loobyloo_london

Sorry to hear about your BFN Bambiboo.         Hope your taking care of yourself, I'm sure your exhaused after Legoland. 

Krissi, good luck for your 2WW      

Hi to everyone else

LL xx


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear about your BFN Bambiboo.

I am now back on the 2ww too as of yesterday so can be your partner in anxiety krissi. I have to say, although my first 2ww was kind of exciting this one so far (1 day in!) is already too long! If only we could see what was going on inside eh!

Also ladies some advice please - usually once a week I go to a pretty strenuous (for me!) aerobics class with another girl from work and not sure I should exert myself during 2ww. How do I get out of it without revealing why? I suppose I should make up a mystery ailment, which may or may not just suddenly go away in 2 weeks??


----------



## loobyloo_london

Good luck Sweet SA in your 2ww....hope its not too agonising. Lots of       .

It is hard finding excuses to give to close friends. Work is usually a good excuse but if you can't get away with that then maybe a pulled groin muscle...would need to rest that for a few weeks. Good luck 

LL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweet SA Good luck with 2ww- can you excuse yourself saying you've pulled a muscle or something and advised to rest it for 2 weeks, working late on a project etc

L x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Bambiboo - so, so sorry to hear your news!  Look after yourself!!

Lots of love and hugs, Smiling xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Bambiboo, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take care of yourself    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bambiboo    Take care x x 

  to those on the 2ww or just about to embark on the 2ww x x


----------



## some1

Bambiboo - so sorry to hear it was a BFN    Thinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks for everyone's kind posts.  

Im doing ok (ish) but have been in the worst mood ever today, felt very angry.    off with myself for getting my hopes up.

Thought about a month off, but that won't get me anywhere!!!

Will take Christmas off!

   to all,

Bambiboo


----------



## acrazywench

Bambiboo - so sorry to read your news.    Take care of yourself.

Krissi and SweetSA - I also joined the 2ww yesterday. Let's hope 19th August brings us all some fab news. 

x


----------



## morrigan

Sweet SA and acrazywench- Congrats on PUPO status


----------



## Minnie35

Bambiboo, I'm so sorry it's still a BFN, and it's so cruel the psychology of the 2ww. I was holding out for a change of result for you today.  Lots of hugs coming through the ether at you xxxxx

Acrazywench, Krissi and Sweet SA, all the absolute best of luck!

Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

ACW and SSA, congrats on being PUPO. Hope the end of the 2ww brings postive news for both of you   

   to all on the 2ww at the moment!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

where is everyone...it's like a ghost town on the boards!

Day 3 post IUI and am already convinced it hasn't worked.....I know I'm so negative eh!

How is everyone else? Probably all got far more exciting things to do on a Saturday night!!!!!


----------



## some1

Sweet SA - keep positive hun, the 2ww is just horrible, hope it goes quickly for you and ends fantastically   

Krissi and Crazywench - how are you doing?  sending loads of    


Some1
xx


----------



## lulumead

Sweet SA...the wait is soooooo tedious...I wish there was a way you could just open a flap and look inside!!  sending     for it to fly by and a lovely result at the end.


Kriis & crazywench     to you too....hope you're bearing up   


Hope I haven't missed anyone.    


xx


----------



## Elpida

I'm a little lost as to who's on their 2WW at the moment, but I hope you're all managing to remain positive and distracted during the madness


Lots of    and    to all


E x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All   

I can't believe how quiet it is on the boards the last few days... I miss all the lovely chatter   

How are you doing CrazyW, SweetSA and Greatgazza? - Really hoping you are all OK   

Anyone else joining us soon?

(Hope I haven't missed anyone   )

AFM Not liking the Crinone gel - horrid stuff, very uncomfortable, (TMI alert...) like PVA glue on use and horrid / sticky/ lumpy on drying up - YUCK    But if it has the desired effect...    
Am feeling unusually relaxed and even a little positive this cycle (probably a very bad thing as don't want to be emotionally crushed if it fails   ) - things just feel different,    i'm not just turning into a crazy person!

Love to all, Krissi  xxxxx


----------



## sweet1

Hi Krissi  

Yes you're right, it is very quiet   

I am fine, but am getting AF-style pains already!?!?! only day 19 of cycle and 6dpiui...I know my last cycle was short but this is ridiculous...if it is AF that is.

Also was naughty and did an OPK as have heard that they detect similar to a HPT and I don't have any of those yet - it was negative .... yes I know     well it wasn't an HPT so doesn't count right...oh why do we do these silly things...

How is everyone else?


----------



## morrigan

Just popping on to spread a little  Hope your all doing ok- Whos testing first (officially of course !)


----------



## Bambiboo

Sweet SA - Don't do it!!!!!!!       

It will drive you loopy.  I tested far too much and far too early last cycle and I drove myself   

Sending you all     

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## kizzi79

I think this is who are due for testing (looking through the boards) - please correct me if I'm wrong...

Acrazywench - IVF - 19th August      

SweetSA - IUI - 19th August      

Krissi - IUI - 19th August      

MadickensMommy - IUI - 26th August      

Greatagazza - IUI - 28th August      (as having additional Pregnyl shots so has to wait longer I think...)

Love and luck to all, Krissi xxxx


----------



## morrigan

wow 19th august is a big day!


----------



## bingbong

good luck to all those on their 2ww! I really hope that 19th august is a triple good day


----------



## kizzi79

Think i might need a visit from the pee stick posse - have done so well up until now, but really wanting to know the outcome now... The evil First Response sticks which are in the bathroom are calling to me - please someone stop me (mad hormonal woman that i am...)!

Hope the rest of you are ok and that we soon have a string of bfp's to celebrate   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Krissi Krissi step away from the bathroom - you can do it - either walk straight out or go and get them and put them in the shed or some other obscure place.

F x


----------



## some1

Krissi - step away from the peesticks at once!!!  Testing now would be madness, it is far too early and even if there is a BFP on the way you will get a BFN now which would be a real downer - don't do it to yourself!  You've got to wait at least a few more days!  Sending you so much      for a bfp a little closer to OTD!

Crazy, SSA, Madicken'sMummy, GreatGazza - how are you all doing?  Sending you all loads of       too

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thankyou Some1 and fraggles (loving the new name and avatar btw) - pee stick police extrodinare - have held out for another morning.

Have woken up early again today feeling sick (same yesterday) -am    this is because there's a bfp in there, but have a nasty suspision that its too early and..
a) i am growing something like e-coli instead of a baby
b) my mind has concocted a even more darstardly plan than ever to make me suffer when the bfn arrives at the end of the 2ww....

Please please please universe let it be because of a baby     

Are you guys ok CrazyW, SweetSA, MadickensMummy and GreatG? 

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi....


crossing everything that its a real life BFP    


I tested 10dpiui with a very early cheap test and was convinced there was a very faint line, used the same test the next day and nothing so I thought I'd imagined it but then the next day 12dpiui I got a proper positive using first response.


Its rare to get false positives so whatever something has happened in there   


I assume you are well past any likelihood of it being HCG trigger?
Very exciting.
Look forward to reading tomorrow about another positive.      


xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Lulu - have you got long till your first scan now? 

Feeling less sicky now - was the same yesterday - woke up feeling really naseous and then after a few hrs and braving half a slice of toast i felt better. Don't have a fever or anything so i just don't know (i know what i hope it is, but am a little scarred of getting too hopeful...!).

Haven't done a test as yet...

Did not have an hcg shot (as ovuated early) - so that wouldn't give me a false positive if i did. 

Really feel quite conflicted as i want to know, but equally don't want to know if its negative   

Really hope everyone else is ok - anyone else got any symptoms? Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

didn't realise i'd been mentioned on here as don't think i've actually posted on here so thanks krissi that's sweet of you to remember me and my situation.

Just out of interest whats gonal f? is it similar to pregnyl/does the same job? and crinone gel, what does that do?

i'm doing ok...yeah right! well one minute i think i'm sure i am pg then i think don't be ridiculous course you're not.  trying to keep myself busy been doing diy but then speaking to one of my sister's earlier (she's a medical student) she thought maybe i should be taking it easier than that but i keep hearing different things and if i don't find something to do i'll go even more loopy than i already am!  i'm a fair drinker so not boozing was a worry for me but i'm not finding it as bad as i thought but it does take out a lot of social things as wouldn't have much fun in a pub with my mates getting mullered right now.

took my second pregnyl shot yesterday and didn't know what i was doing so crushed the glass between my fingers trying to open it and cut my hands! this rollercoaster journey just gets more farcical!

I actually think when it gets near to my test days i won't want to as i won't want the bad news...and i won't want to see it in b&w and be for real...at the mo we're pupo and i don't want to be po!

GG x


----------



## sweet1

I have given up taking Utrogestan as I feel like I am about to burst inside with all the blood inside welling up and dying to get out! (sorry TMI but that's my imagination for you)

Is this a stupid thing to do? I'm testing on Weds and have had AF pains for a WEEK, which keep coming and going. I think if AF wants to start I should just stop trying to delay it as it's making me miserable. If I get a BFP after all this I'll be stunned. But I can't take this progesterone any more.

Crazywench, MadikensMommy, Krissi and Great Gazza, how are you doing?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sweets honey - please don't stop taking the meds until your OTD and your suspicions are either confirmed or not (fingers crossed its the later).  That stuff made me feel awful - cramps, bloated, irritable - its all side effects honey.     

Stay strong x x


----------



## sweet1

ok mini you've convinced me - I only missed one this morning but I'll try and battle through till Weds - if I'm not pg I am expecting the Niagara falls *sigh*

Thanks for keeping me strong xx


----------



## kizzi79

Sorry to hear your having such a hard time SweetSA   .

Hope you get a bfp surprise   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Sweet SA don't stop taking the meds yet, when I had my shortlived bfp I had ovary pains (similar to ov pains/af cramps) on and off throughout which following furious internet searching I put down to the progesterone production or something - anyhoo, it was well documented whatever it was I put it down to.   

Krissi, if the rest of us are being good and waiting to test, I think you should   

I'm just starting to go a bit crazy - swinging sharply between it's worked/it hasn't. Occasionally feeling sick - but I think that's down to hunger/af's iminent arrival, have had af spots these last two days and have been panic visiting the loo on and off since Friday convinced it's all over. I think I need to listen to my relaxation cd every other hour rather than every day! Taking things reasonably easy - today's strenuous activity has included crazy gold and the occasional picking up of 18 month old nephew which couldn't be avoided. 

Hope you're all ok ladies and are not being driven too barmy. If only this bit could be less stressful.

xxx


----------



## sweet1

Think it's  BFN from me as tested tonight 13 1/2 days after basting 

problem is not sure when 'official' OTD actually is! And the utrogestan has kept AF at bay so no sure when 1st day of AF should be either (I'm never regular...)

How are the other 2ww-ers? Very quiet on here...hope you are ok.

I suppose I will be going back for my final vial but starting to feel like it just won't work and I might have move to IVF  would you recommend trying injectibles first if I have a BFN next time? I'm feeling a bit down and don't know what to do.


----------



## Sima

Sorry to hear that sweet SA.  Take care


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh Sweet SA i am so so sorry for you hun
L x


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs sweet Sa - I have to say I have the same debate but you are same age as me nd I have heard average is 4-6 attempts - I guess injectables depends on how u respond to clomid- I do wander if using them for iui gives you an idea how you respond to ivf- I hope your one of these ones that gets late bfp. Xxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hello Ladies

Just bookmarking really as it's very late and must go to bed!

Can I join you here for a short while?  I am sort of on a 2WW but only using the "glass and syringe" method (10th attempt prior to starting IUI in Sep).  Am not expecting much as the other 9 attempts did not work, but then timing was good this month so you never know...

Have any of you ladies used charting?  I am trying it for fun this month - apparently if you are about to get your AF your temp goes right down, so you don't need to test.  And if it stays high for longer than your normal luteal phase, it is likely you are pregnant.  Am expecting AF on 22/23 Aug but might see if I can work it out from the charting.  Not sure if it would work, though, if you are taking hormones.

Good luck to everyone who's testing soon

B xx


----------



## kizzi79

*Hi Bethany* - good luck, hoping you don't need that IUI after all 

*Sweet SA* - sorry to hear your news  - my clinic moved me to injectables as i over-responded to the clomid, but they did say they feel that they improve the quality of the eggs produced (not sure if thats there opinion or based on research).

How are the rest of the 2ww crew - *Acrazywench, MadickensMommy and Greatgazza* - any positive signs?

AFM - tested this morning and its a BFN - can't see it changing by tomorrow - feel absolutely gutted  . Have now used my last vial so will need to order some more sperm and also have a consultant review. When I last saw the doctor she had said they usually recommend moving to IVF if unsuccessful after 6 cyles. I don't really know what I want at the moment  . Know that I won't be able to start treatment again until November (which I am also finding hard) - it just shouldn't be this hard to have a baby, people get pregnant everyday by accident  . Thank you all for your support - don't think I'd still be sane if it weren't for all of you  .

Love and luck to all still waiting, Krissi xxxx


----------



## bingbong

oh krissi  I so so hope that the result changes for you. I really thought that this would be your month. Sending a big hug. 

Ssa some clinics say not to test until day 16 with IUI so hopefully your result will change too.

Bethany southern angel charted so you might want to talk to her. Good luck.

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww.

Bingbong x


----------



## caramac

SweetSA and krissi - so sorry to hear of your BFNs     


SweetSA - I think as long as you don't have any other fertility issues such as low AMH, tube issues etc then it would be worth continuing on with IUI for a while longer. When I started this journey I was expecting it to take about 6 attempts to get a BFP. So I had planned to start thinking about IVF after 6 goes. Then I had some basic fertility tests that showed I might have low egg count and possibly damaged tubes so I had decided that after go number 3 I would switch to IVF. Personally I think you should give IUI some more goes but try to time things better the next time - maybe see if you can be in Brno for a while longer so you can have daily scans in the lead up to ovulation so they can time insemination perfectly. I'm sure that was the reason I got my BFP on the third go because I had a second scan out in Brno and they changed my insem date from day 13 to day 14 that go. A few more days accommodation costs is going to be a lot less than IVF!


----------



## lulumead

SA & Krissi, sorry to hear that it didn't work this month.


My clinic felt that 4 goes with injections would be a fair attempt and that after that I would have switched back to IVF.  I have done both and got pregnant with IUI after IVF, similar to Coco, so I think IUI is definitely worth continuing with if there are no added issues.  In the states they do IUI's for much longer than we do here, there seems to be a push towards IVF after 3 attempts.


If you know tubes are clear, hormone levels are good and you are ovulating then I think medicated IUI is a good, less intensive and cheaper way to go.


The only thing I felt about switching back from IVF to IUI was that I knew that my eggs would make embryos so at least I felt that if the timing was right then there was a chance.


xxx


----------



## some1

SweetSA and Krissi - so sorry to hear that you both have BFNs     

SweetSA - I would echo what the others have said and say don't give up on IUI just yet.  Caramac's idea of spending longer in Brno to ensure timing is optimal is a good one.  

Krissi - Will you have another consult with your doctor to decide on your way forward?

Crazy, GreatGazza and MadickensMummy - hope you are both doing okay     

Bethany - good luck for your 2ww    Yes, I do charting - always found my temp dropped significantly a day or 2 before AF arrived, so on some of my IUI cycles I already new a BFN was coming without having to test.  I am still taking my temp every morning at the moment to reassure myself that I am still pregnant without having to spend a fortune on preg tests - not a very nice way to start the day though as get a little rush of adrenalin/fear before reading the thermometer - think I will stop temping after scan on Monday.

Some1

xx


----------



## ambergem

Sweet SA and Krissi, I am really sorry to hear of your BFN's    It's so hard. Sending you both lots of     . You're absolutely right Krissi- it shouldn't be so hard and it isn't fair!!! Hoping whichever route you take next time, it'll bring you both your BFP's     

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi,

So sorry SSA and Krissi.  Thinking of you both    

Take good care of yourselves x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

krissi So sorry that the test wasn't the result you were hoping for 
L x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Some1

Thanks for the info about the charting - I will look out for that temp drop (but hope not to see it  )

Good luck with your scan on Monday

B xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

SSA and Krissi, I am so sorry to read about your bfns   . Thinking of you both   

Good luck to those waiting to test   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Thankyou ladies for all your kind words   

This morning confirmed what i alreay knew - that its a bfn for me.

Have had a good cry, picked myself up, had a look on the Xytex site and am going to ring to arrange a consultant review.

Hope the other 2wwaiters have better luck   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Krissi and SSA - honey's so sorry it was not to be this month


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi and SweetSA - I'm so very sorry     . Both of you take lots of care of yourselves. 

SweetSA, my clinic also recommends a 16 day wait before testing with iui, so maybe there's still a chance? Krissi, having to wait for your next cycle is annoying, but perhaps the break will give you a chance to work out with your clinic the best way forward and to get some fabulous swimmers on order?

I feel almost embarrassed to say that I got the result we all wanted this morning. I'm slowly taking it in - very excited but it's all feeling a bit unreal at the moment - but I'm in no way counting any chickens until I get to the scans as I know it's still very early days.

Lots of      to all those currently in the 2ww.  

x


----------



## ambergem

Fantastic news Crazy!! So pleased for you  . Hope that first scan comes round very soon

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Crazy that's brilliant news honey x x x Yay!! x x


----------



## caramac

Hooray Crazy!!!! Fantastic news....congratulations!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

krissy and sweetSA - sending    and    for next month

crazy - that's great news, very pleased for you    come over to the waiting for first scan thread if you want to chat!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Crazy.  I almost missed your news.  You must be so happy.


----------



## Elpida

Krissi and SweetSA, so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this month. Lots of   


Krissi good to hear you have a plan - I find that helps.


SweetSA I can't offer any advice re IVF v IUI as I went straight to IVF but the others have made some good suggestions.


ACW - get you    great news, I'm so pleased for you, congratulations.


Now that I'm typing my reply I can't look back at who else is on the 2ww (I'm not as organised as Some1 and have no pen and paper nearby). I hope that the others on their wait are ok, I think it's GreatGazza and MaidickensMommy.


E x x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi and sweet Sa - big hugs

Crazy - whoop whoop - congratulations x


----------



## bingbong

Crazy that's great news!! I know that it's hard when others didn't get the same news but you deserve to be really happy with your BFP   

Krissi and SSA   

SSA just to echo others about sticking with IUI, I nearly gave up after the second one but went for a third and am so pleased that I did. It is all about the timing so I also think that if you can stay longer out there then the better.

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Don't feel embaressed ACrazyWench - that is fantastic - we all know how hard it is and I'm really pleased at least one of us got that ellusive BFP.

*  **CONGRATULATIONS**  *​
Wishing you a hapy healthy pregnancy, love Krissi xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Krissi and SweetSA, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourselves    

Crazywench - fantastic news.  Good luck with the scan wait!   

Sunny xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Girls

Sorry to hear your sad news Krissi and SweetSA

Congrats crazywrench, i'm sure it is hard when you are sensitive to what others are going through but i'm sure everyone is really pleased for you and at least it shows it can happen so can give us hope!

I'm still on my extended 2ww, would have been testing on monday but due to extra pregnyl shots have to wait until 28th.  Today i'm feeling like there's no way i'm pregnant at all but i'm not going to dwell on it until the fat lady sings, and i'm not singing yet...

Bing bong, just wondered what you meant about trying to stay out there longer....and how you think it might help a bit?

GG x


----------



## lulumead

Great news ACW     


Come over to the 1st scan board...xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ACW  congratulations on your bfp


----------



## caramac

GG - think bingbong was making reference to my advice to SweetSA about spending a bit longer in Brno next time so she can have scans every day in the run up to ovulation - to help time things perfectly!


----------



## sweet1

Congrats ACW, and don't worry about announcing the good news, I like Krissi am over the moon for you and wish you a very happy and healthy 40 ww    


So sorry to hear about your BFN Krissi    


Great Gazza, here's some     for you, I hope you are finding your extended 2ww not too difficult.


Thank you ladies for all your advice. I am not going to  give up on IUI just yet and if I can't time it perfectly yet will book a whole week off work so that I can.  I also think I could do with losing some weight. So depending on when AF comes I may or may not be able to go again next month, otherwise it might have to wait a while for holiday/weight loss/money in the bank ,  which sucks as I'm not getting any younger   


Thank you lovely ladies x


----------



## Bethany915

Congratulations ACW - that's great news.    Good luck for the first scan!

Krissi and sweet SA - sorry to hear about your BFNs, I've not been through any of this yet but it must be tough   .  And GG - good luck for your extended 2WW   .

Sweet SA - you are only 35 - that's not old!  Even my consultant doesn't consider someone old until they are over 37 - and I managed to conceive naturally at 39 with a low AMH.  By the way, have you had AMH / FSH done?  It might give you some reassurance that you have a bit of time on your side.  

AFM, I am due my AF on Monday (assuming my 10th attempt at glass and syringe has not worked).  The clinic said to call them on Day 1 but I have not had any planning meeting yet.  Maybe as I am having unmedicated IUI they think there isn't much to tell me.  You lovely ladies on here have given me some idea of what to expect, but I think I will call them tomorrow as I feel rather in the dark at the moment   .

B xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

ACW, congratulations on your BFP   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Congratulations Crazy - what wonderful news x x


----------



## some1

Huge congratulations Crazy!! Fantastic news!!!   

Sending loads of      to Bethany, Greatgazza and MadickensMommy

Esperanza -    to you saying that I am organised - that's not a word that I would use to describe myself!!

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Krissi and Sweet SA - sorry to hear about your BFNs     I think the other girls have given some good advice about checking fertility and if all ok, keeping on with IUI.  I've never done IUI, but I imagine it is less stressful than IVF.

ACW - congratulations on your   !     Take it easy now   

Good luck to all the other 2WW ladies        

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks so much for all the congratulations. It still hasn't really sunk in yet - I'm expecting af to turn up at any moment. (I actually giggled when my gp said 'so you're pregnant' this morning as he bent the rules to give me an extra box of cyclogest to keep me going until the script comes through from my clinic!)

MadickensMommy, Bethany and Greatgazza - hope you're 2ww is passing quickly and sending you lots of       for your bfps.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Crazy xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ladies

Krissi and SweetSA  - so sorry to hear yoor BFNs.

Crazy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  I am so happy for you - I've been keeping my eye on this thread for your news. It is truly wonderful - I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Love, Smiling xx


----------



## starbuck

Crazy - what great news, congratulations!  Looking forward to seeing you with bump! 

Starbuck
x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

just wondered whether any of you had had/heard of other girls having very strong feelings like AF is due but still had a bfp?  I know i have read about it on here somewhere but can never remember where i've looked which can be annoying sometimes.  I would have been testing yesterday except for extra pregnyl shots but i'm feeling like AF might come before i even get the chance to do my test on saturday....  

I guess some symptoms can show for both situations can they?  sore (.)(.) etc? but this does feel very familiar.....

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi GG - I would have put money down that my AF was coming when I got my BFP - pg symptoms are similar to AF symptoms, so keep the faith and I'll keep everything crossed for you          

 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi GG

Yes, I've heard that all those symptoms could mean either AF or BFP.  When I got my BFPs I had no symptoms at all beforehand, but then I don't really get symptoms before AF, so I can't really speak from personal experience.

Good luck with your testing anyway   

B xx


----------



## caramac

GG - yes, I had AF-type pains from 12 days post DIUI and was convinced the it was all over. I don't often suffer from AF pains so found it odd, but that made it all the more convincing that AF was on her way! That's why I ended up testing early because I was so sure that she would show her face by the morning - so I tested and got my BFP!


----------



## greatgazza

thanks girls.  at least i know it's not totally over just yet.  gonna have to steal myself not to test early tho cos the pregnyl could give me a false positive and false hope.  read up about it again last night and for 5000 pregnyl you need to wait ten days to make sure it's out of your system so i'm gonna have to hang on till saturday and hope that af doesn't come first.

GG x


----------



## blueytoo

Joining you all once again as I had two hatching blasts transferred at lunchtime today. Full update on the donor egg thread but it wasn't exactly plain sailing and I will be emailing Stepan once he returns from his holiday next week to clarify matters.

Never mind, can't change anything now as it's too late    

I can't believe I am in my 10th two week wait   (well 16th including the 6 months of home insems I did before my DS) 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations blueytoo on being pupo- I hope this is the one   

great gazza how are you doing the extended wait must be driving you insane !!
Madickensmommy good luck for testing tommorrow  

good luck to everyone else ive not mentioned


----------



## greatgazza

yeah it is driving me a bit nuts (well more nuts)!  I so wish i could have tested already and knew the outcome cos i'm already feeling like i'm sure AF is due and it's going to be a no but daren't even sneak a little early test in case pregnyl gives me a false positive.  Just want it over and done with cos if it's a no i can start to deal with the disappointment, get over it and crack on with next tx

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

well the wait is over.. AF just arrived. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## morrigan

0h know GG   . Hope your ok. Rotten news - be kind to yourself.


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry Greatgazza


----------



## Bethany915

Hi GG - really sorry to hear that  

B xx


----------



## acrazywench

GG, I'm so sorry    . Look after yourself.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, sorry to hear that it is a bfn this time   . Be kind to yourself   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Sorry to hear that GG   

Blueytoo - good luck for your 2ww   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

big     GG...sorry to hear not this time.


sending    to everyone on the 2WW.
xxx


----------



## caramac

Sorry it was a BFN GG


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG sorry honey - this journey is just so darn hard                

          to all those on the 2ww x x x


----------



## greatgazza

thank you all so much for your comments and thoughts. to be honest i didnt' realise how emotional i'd feel as this is kinda my first time at tx and for about an hour or so i thought i was 'kinda' ok but it took a while to sink in and it actually f***ing hurts.

i had thought about having another go as soon as poss bt the timing would coincide with my mum' s first anniversary ( she died last sept, my dad died when i was 20, so i'm officially an orphan and even at my age it sucks.) so i need to have a think.

gg x


----------



## blueytoo

Sorry to hear it was a BFN GG.


----------



## sweet1

so sorry GG x it really is hard


----------



## Elpida

GG, so sorry to hear it hasn't worked, I know what you mean about being surprised at reactions. Take care of yourself and allow yourself to feel sad


E x x


----------



## GIAToo

GG - so sorry about your news.  When I got my first BFN it didn't really hit me 'til about 2 weeks later      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Greatgazza.

Just wanted to add to what the others had said.  

Big    and take care of yourself.  Do something lovely this weekend.

xx


----------



## blueytoo

How's everyone doing? Who is next up to test?


----------



## Bethany915

GG - just wanted to say take care of yourself with your mum's first anniversary coming up   - that's so sad.  I am lucky that I have not had to go through that myself, but it must have been very hard last September - and I would think the anniversary won't be easy either.  Do you have siblings to help you through?

B xx


----------



## morrigan

I think your up next blueytoo?


----------



## blueytoo

morrigan said:


> I think your up next blueytoo?


Is it just me, Rose and midnightaction then? No-one else? I just didn't want anyone to get left out or forgotten about.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blueytoo, good luck for testing on Tuesday       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi bethany

yeah there's 8 of us!! that's catholics for you!  altho sometimes they can be as much trouble as they're worth, nothing like 8 strong opinions for a bit of a ding-dong just hope we all get on this week/weekend especially with emothions running high and my eldest brother and me had a huge barney not all that long ago as he doesn't really agree with my baby plans...x


----------



## morrigan

was MadickensMommy on a 2WW- Ive lost track.

Good luck to everyone- just in case..


----------



## blueytoo

I am 11dpo/6dp5dt today and got a positive on a clearblue test today & on two ultra early tests. Then just before lunch time I had some bleeding, it was red blood rather than spotting but it seems to have stopped now.

I am thinking that this is another early miscarriage, but at least I know that implantation must have happened. I am still going for beta tomorrow and repeat on Thursday as I'd like to know for sure. 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## lulumead

will cross fingers Bluey that bleed was just a weirdness that happened and all is fine     Good idea to have Beta's any as at least you will know what's going on. sending you lots of       


xxxx


----------



## Sima

Fingers crossed Bluey for a positive result tomorrow.


----------



## some1

Oh Bluey - sending loads of      that this is a bfp that is going to stick around, you must be feeling all over the place at the moment, hope you get a wonderful increasing hcg result on Thursday

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Bluey I really hope that things work out and you finally get your dream  - good luck with the BHCG tomorrow 

for you
L x


----------



## morrigan

Ive got everything crossed for you that it sticks. Hope the next couple of days speed by x


----------



## midnightaction

*Bluey* I have already told you that is a BFP not an early miscarriage, so I don't want to hear another word about it !!! 

I wanna see that positive test when I get to your house, coz I have never seen one live in the flesh before !! 

Well that's me back on the 2ww again, 2x Expanding Blasts on board,I am gonna test next Friday which is the 10th, some might say I am crazy to wait to 11 days after a 5 day transfer to test, but I like to be in denial for as long as possible 

Sarah x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bluey - fab news, congratulations    must be a strong one if it's positive 6 days post transfer...I didn't get positive until 10 days post (and negative on day 9...)
keeping everything crossed for you that the bloods come back good and strong too     

sarah - all the very best for the 2WW....thinking of you     

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bluey, sending    your way. 

Sarah, good luck for your 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

I've got my fingerscrossed for you bluey. Sending you & Sarah lots of    

LL XX


----------



## Rose39

Fingers and toes crossed for your result today Bluey. Sarah - hello cycle buddy! Wishing you so much luck for this 2WW! 
          

Rose xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Lovely news Bluey, hope all goes well.        

Bambiboo x x


----------



## acrazywench

Bluey sending you lots of sticky vibes and      for your blood tests. 

Midnightaction - congrats on your transfer - hoping the 2ww flies by and you get a lovely bfp at the end of it. 

Lots of       to all those on the 2ww right now.

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best bluey    

Big hugs and lots of + vibes to those on the 2ww and about to test...


----------



## Rose39

Bluey - hoping that your beta results bring good news    

Sarah - how are you doing hunny?  

AFM - I had 2 good blasts transferred yesterday and everything went very smoothly. The consultant was very positive and said that the clinic is getting over 50% success rate with FET (he wouldn't put back 3 as they have had several sets of triplets with FET since they started using vitrification!). Am resting and relaxing in the B&B - the weather is quite cold and windy today so no need to rush out anywhere, plus I've done all the sightseeing locally anyway in previous trips. Test date is September 10th - for a beta test. I'm already half way through my week here and it's not long enough! I needed to keep back some holiday days in case this cycle doesn't work and I need to plan to come out here in a few months for another fresh cycle. So hoping that it isn't the case!    

Who's up next to join us on here?

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose keep resting up, when are you heading home?

L x


----------



## blueytoo

*Rose* - great news that transfer went well with good embies too. Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay   

*Sarah *- lots of   for you my lovely friend (and if it's quads don't forget to give me my two  )

AFM - my betas came back today at 18 so not brilliant but still a positive. Repeat beta tomorrow with results on Friday so I am  they double, but I suspect not and I am heading for a bio-chemical again.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - glad all went well, have posted on abroadies thread too....keeping everything crossed for you

and for sarah too....

        

bluey - yes, is quite a low beta, but it's still pretty early at 7 days post transfer, so hopefully it will have increased nicely by the end of the week (do you get yours done on the NHS? when I got mine done, they had results for me within 2 hours....but I did have to pay for the priviledge!)
will be thinking of you and hoping for good news Friday
        

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Good luck on your 2WW Rose.  It sounds as though you are having a nice time in SA and I just hope that the stunning surroundings and Dr Cape work their magic for you.    

Bluey - I so hope this is not a chemical preg.  Keeping my fingers crossed for rising Betas tomorrow.


----------



## Elpida

Rose - so glad you have two on board - lots of    and   


Bluey - sounds like promising news   


E x


----------



## bingbong

Rose wishing you loads of        and      

Bluey I hope that your next beta shows an increase    

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose- *Welcome to the 2ww, I hope you enjoy the rest of your relaxing time in SA and have a very safe journey back with you precious babies on board.

*Bluey- *Have everything crossed (especially my legs !  ) that there is a lovely rising beta for you tomorrow........anything other than a doubled beta will not be acceptable to me 

AFM- Well am doing what I do every 2ww and am now convinced that AF is on the way. Yes yes I know it's far to early for AF 2 days after transfer and yes I know that it could be implantation pains or the progesterone, but because of my lining issues I didn't actually have embryo transfer until day 24 of my cycle (Where as it should usually be day 19-21 with day 5 blasts), which makes today day 26 and the day of my cycle I usually get AF. Yeah yeah I know all the drugs will throw my cycle out and stop AF from showing up when she usually does, but that doesn't stop me being convinced the old witch is on her way.............you would think after this many 2ww's I would know the drill by now !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Violet66

Hello girls  - just popped in for a catchup. Wow lots of activity. 

Rose, really hope this time is it for you. sounds very positive so far. Success rates for FET seem to be getting better and better - not a lot between fresh and frozen now for some clinics.

Suity - so nice to see your ticker at last!

Sarah - Good luck

bluey - hope your beta continues to climb...early days.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, congratulations on being PUPO. Hope your 2ww flies by and brings you some positive news     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Rose - congratulations on being pupo.

Bluey I'm thinking doubling vibes for you.

Sarah- I'm sure half the people that got BFPs thought that also- I hope your in shock in a few days time.

Is anyone else on 2ww?


----------



## some1

Rose and Sarah - sending you bucketloads of good luck wishes for your 2wws      

Bluey - good luck  for your hcg result today, really hope you see a good increase    

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bluey How was BHCG today?  

Good luck to all the 2wwers

L x


----------



## kizzi79

Really hoping your beta results are sky high Bluey    - will be thinking of you  Love Krissi  x


----------



## blueytoo

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone.

I just managed to persuade the receptionist to give me my results over the phone and they were 54, so more than doubled but not brilliant still. Plus I started spotting pink and red blood last night again. I'm not overly optimistic but we'll see. More bloods on Monday unless I can pay the local fertility clinic to do some on Saturday, waiting to see if they can do bloods on a Saturday.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I agree the doubling is great and it is still early days, I didn't even have HCG until 11 days post transfer (mine were very high then but that's on account of it being twins I think)

thinking of you though, such a stressful time waiting to see what's going to happen     
hope those numbers continue to rise nicely,

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Bluey, good luck hun, it can't be an easy time waiting to find out for sure one way or other.  Hope your boy is keeping you sane during the wait.  

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Bluey - those numbers are definitely well within the normal range, hope you can get another test done on Saturday for reassurance and that you don't get any more spotting     

Some1

xx


----------



## Rose39

Bluey - the beta looks good to me too.... most women getting pregnant naturally would only be starting to do pee stick tests by 14 DPO... and a positive peestick result is 25 MIU on the standard tests. Keeping fingers crossed that the betas keep doubling    

Sarah, how are you doing hunny?   

AFM - well PMA has well and truly gone out of the window.... the euphoria of getting good embies and a smooth transfer seems like ages ago and I'm bracing myself in case it's a negative result. I have no twinges/ symptoms whatsoever (I know it's v early and I'm also taking ritodine which relaxes the uterus so that may be a contributing factor) but even a tummy ache would show that something is happening (and you'd expect it with a 5 day blast transfer). I'm trying to keep distracted but after so many disappointments it's hard to think that this time might be different, especially with no symptoms... I guess it's the self-protection mechanism kicking in. One week to go till test date.... Sorry for the whinge...

Rose xx


----------



## some1

Rose    and     .  When is your otd?  Hope it comes round quick and you get a wonderful result

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thinking of you Rose    
honestly I had no symptoms at all this time before I tested positive - I really didn't. No twinges, no sore boobs, nothing....and it was twins, so pls don't let the lack of symptoms worry you 
the 2WW is just awful, hang on in there and hoping so very much for a positive result for you next week    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Violet66

Bluey - hang on in there. You've tested positive and your levels are doubling as they should....

Rose - when you've had so much failure I think it becomes the natural default setting - self preservation, I suppose. 
I had a really long chat with my consultant last night and he said to me that he has (over the summer) seen new research that clearly shows that FET is more effective in women that have immune issues/repeat failures....


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies    

Sorry ive been awol lately    been having a hard time    well I officially join you as after the IVF cycle from hell I have finally made it to transfer and one fighting little embie on board as of yesterday. Grade 2/3 so not sure what the odds are with that but trying to keep up         TBH im just so grateful to have anything put back at all as all my other eggs did not fertilise    my recipient had 5 eggs from me and apparently her fertilisation rates were good so im happy for her. I do really want this to work for her but i really NEED this to work for me as the prospect of doing another donor cycle with the recipient having a baby and not me would be extremely hard to swallow so heres to        for the both of us. 

Nearly all day ive had womb ache so not sure how to read that but ovaries still ache from EC so im hoping its related to that and will disappear soon   

Clinic given me 17th as OTD but I will test before as thats way too long    in fact longer than two weeks       I dont get it as EC was Monday!!! So I was expecting OTD in about 9 days not 15 days     

Sorry for no personals    I fly home tomorrow so will be able to catch up soon.

       to all 

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

*FM *- I was wondering how things were going for you, really pleased to see you on this thread. Sorry you've had such a stressful time this cycle on top of the side effects you were having   . However, you have a lovely embie on board and I'm sure it's a fighter so try to relax, hun, you deserve a rest. Grade 2/3 can still give you the result you need - my embies were grade 2 and so far, fingers crossed, something's stuck around. With iui and natural pregnancies we have no idea what grade the embies are, so I'm sure a lot more non-grade 1 embies result in pregnancy than we think and it sounds like every clinic's method of grading is slightly different anyway.

I had to wait 2 weeks from ET before testing, which I also thought was a bit rough! Hope the womb and ovary ache settle down soon. Put your feet up and rest as much as you can and hope you have a good trip home tomorrow. Sending you lots of      for this cycle.

*Bluey* - yay for the doubling - that's great news. I hope you get those additional results today/Monday which help put your mind at rest.

*Rose and Sarah *- sending you lots of      for this cycle. Not sure it's any help but I was convinced 4 days before testing that my cycle had failed and I continued this thinking right up until test day so much so that I'd also managed to convince my family that it hadn't worked - my mum had to see the pee stick before she was totally convinced I hadn't made a mistake!*g*

Sorry to anyone I've missed. Lots of     to all those on 2ww.

x


----------



## Felix42

Rose and Sarah, thinking of you and sending lots of  and  The 2ww is just so hard isn't it? Not long now though thank goodness!

Bluey, I hope things calm down for you and you can enjoy your BFP. Fingers crossed for more reassurance from the test today.

Full Moon, congratulations on having your embie aboard.  Sooo hope that this is the one for you   

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Wow I've just logged on - so much news here.

Bluey - great news! - I so hope this is the one for you. 
Rose - great that the transfer went so well - everything crossed.
Sarah - for you too wishing you lots of luck.

Three special ladies on the 2ww all of whom well and truly deserve their BFPs this time. We are all rooting for you.

Coco xxx


----------



## blueytoo

FM - keeping everything crossed for you. Good luck hun    

Rose - been thinking of you lots, how are you holding up hun?      

Sarah - still thinking of you, but you know that


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for results today bluey.


----------



## blueytoo

Thanks Morrigan - they came back at 253 so have doubled. Not out of the woods yet for ectopic/non-viable as still considered low but I feel a bit better about it all. Fourth and hopefully last beta tomorrow now, when I'll be exactly 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bluey I am so pleased that things are going in the right direction for you 
L x


----------



## midnightaction

*Bluey* Think I have told you like 1 million times already but will say it again, I am so damn happy for you, this has been a long time coming for you and DS 

*Rose* Am thinking of you hun, am hoping the 2ww has not driven you mad 

*FM* How are you doing hunney ? 

Well surprise surprise it is another BFN for me, I guess after 6 years and 8 cycles I am used to it by now, I can't even cry, all I can do is just keep thinking when will it be my turn, I seriously never thought I would still be in this position after 6 years . It is really bloody depressing and unfair 

Oh well onwards and upwards

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bluey congratulations x 

Midnight - so sorry honey - this is just so darn hard and so unexplainable.  Take care honey thinking of you x x x

Rose - how are you?? x

FM thinking of you x x


----------



## blueytoo

Midnight - I just have no words because it's just so unfair and I know I've said it already several times today but I'm just so sorry


----------



## morrigan

Midnight- so sorry and so unfair- it is more than your turn- Thinking of you.

Blluey- just plain congratulations.

FM- congrats on being PUPO

Rose/ Prickily hedgehog- hope your doing ok.

Have I missed anyone? 

afm- can I join you on my 6th 2WW- had IUI today with otd of 21st sept (feel free to add to front page)- My first with clomid so lets see.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah I am so so sorry it is just so unfair!!

Thinking of you

Good Luck to all the 2wwer -Rose I think that you are up next!  
L x


----------



## some1

Sarah - so sorry to read your news    It is just so unfair and inexplicable.  Thinking of you.

Morrigan - good luck for your 2ww     

Rose , Prickly and Fullmoon - how are you doing?  Sending you lots of     

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Sarah I'm so very sorry    

    to everyone on a 2ww.

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear your news. This is so unfair and I'm a loss at what to say... I was so hoping you would have good news this time.
Hope that you have friends and family nearby for support. Sending you a big hug    

Bluey - fantastic news hunny! 

Full Moon, Morrigan and Prickly - hope you are coping ok with the 2ww madness!    

Thank you for the kind messages - no news here, though I'm slowly going loopy with the wait!    I have no idea whether it's worked or not, as any symptoms I have could so easily be gestone side effects (and I've got my hopes up before and been wrong). I'm not going to test before Friday, as my clinic ask for such an early test (9 days after a 5 day transfer) that testing any earlier could just give an unreliable result (and I've done it before and it hasn't helped me one bit!). So I'm keeping myself busy, trying to keep hopeful        , whilst recognising that there is a 50% chance that this could have failed again, and bracing myself for bad news. 

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Sarah, so so sorry that this time didn't work. Nothing else to say. Its just rubbish and very hard.
    
xxxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words, it doesn't stop the pain, but it always makes it easier to bear to know there are people out there thinking of me.   

I think it has actually hit me this evening that it is actually over, I think this morning I was trying to pretend that I didn't care and was fine with it, but now I realise I care a whole lot and I am gutted that yet again it didn't work. Plus my parents could see how upset I was this evening and proceeded to just ignore the issue, b*tch and moan amongst themselves about some trivial cr*p that they have going on and pretended like I wasn't there. Not sure why I am surprised though they haven't asked me one thing about it since I got back from Brno...........Hmm I guess I am just being over sensitive, but it would be nice for once for them to acknowledge the pain and loss I feel instead of playinG the "if we ignore it, it will go away" game !!  

Hmm hormonal much??  

Anyway I am not gonna dwell and wait around , have added my name back to the DE list and have asked Stepan to try and fit me in, in December........if I keep trying long enough eventually I will find that elusive BFP.........plus I really really wanna get to double figure with amount of cycles   

Am thinking of you Rose hunny, and have everything crossed   

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, so sorry it hasn't worked for you again   . Thinking of you   

Rose and prickly hedgehog, hang on in there   

FM, congratulations on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies by and brings you positive news   

Sorry if I've missed anyone   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Midnight - I'm so so sorry to read that you got another BFN...if life was fair you would surely have got a happier result as you certainly deserved it. I hope that you don't have to wait too long to try again.


----------



## Grace10704

Hi everyone - can I join you again?  Went up to LWC today so am now in that 2ww zone.  I'm sure when we enter it someone adds about 30 days to a fortnight!
Hope everyone else is doing OK.  Thinking of you all


----------



## loobyloo_london

Midnight,  so sorry to hear you got a BFP  

Congrats Grace on being PUPO! Hopefully the 2 ww wont feel like a month, keep busy 

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww. 

LL xx


----------



## greatgazza

Midnight, really sorry to hear your news especially when you're feeling unsupported by exactly those who you would love it from.  It's very hard when people don't understand, i had a huge barney with one of my brothers as he didn't agree with my plans a while ago and it can be hard to stomach.

take good care of yourself and i hope you don't have to wait long to try again.  

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Can I join you too?  Had basting yesterday, OTD 20 Sep.

Midnight -   to you - I see from your sig. that you've been through an awful lot of tx already   .

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Bethany

September 20th is a great day for good news cos it's my birthday so here's hoping!

GG x


----------



## cocochanel1

Midnight so sorry hun - it has to be your turn next time. Sending you hugs.

Rose - thinking of you and hoping and hoping for good news.

Bethany, Grace - good luck - so exciting.

Full Moon, Morrigan and Prickly - hope you are coping with the wait - wishing you all luck.

Coco xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Midnight - I'm so sorry to read your news    . I know it must be really difficult for you right now, but it's great you're planning your next tx cycle. Take lots of care. x

Lots of       to all those on 2ww.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Grace and Bethany, congrats on being PUPO! Good luck for the 2ww, hope it flies by and brings good news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies - thanks to you all for sending us 2ww wishes!

Grace - when is your OTD?  I'm guessing 21 Sep?  

Do any of you ladies on the 2ww want to come and join us on the IUI part 214 thread? (just moved in fact to IUI part 215) - there are about 12 on us on 2WWs  

B xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies   

Wow its busy on here    I can just about keep up!!!

First of all Sarah im so so sorry       words just fail me and its just so unfair       sending you huge huge    I know what you mean about the ignore game my mum & Sis also plays that very well      after being in the UK for 8 days having IVF which my mum knew she treated it like I had been on holiday and didnt even ask how it went    and my sister didnt even bother to acknowledge what I was going through. Ive given up expecting any support from them as I just get hurt and dissappointed    I really hope that you have some very good friends that can support you        

Rose I think your OTD is tomorrow   sending you buckets of         dont worry about your lack of symtoms I think its good both my BFP I had no signs at all!!!!!

Bethany, Grace, Morrigan, Prickly hope your holding up                

Im still having lots of twinges down there but they do seem to be getting less frequent so looking at that as a good thing. Gestone I think makes me feel sick although that may the met    and very tired    all i want to do is sleep    I had to go to A & E yesterday as I had a panic I had a bad headache and also blood in my eye    the gestone leaflet said if you have problems with your eyes and headache to go to casualty so I figured I couldnt ignore it. After 4 hours I had lots of tests and happy to say all is well so I could go home    

    to all

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

I was telling my Dad the other week about one of us that has less than supportive parents   , and he really made me laugh as he told me to tell this person that her parents can call him anytime and he will tell them exactly what they are missing out on and what they will miss out on in the future if they continue to be so stupid!  It made me laugh as initially I sat him down 3 x to tell him what I was going to do and why, it took him a while to understand but as soon as my treatment started he was behind me 100% just as my Mum and they love my little Pup to bits.

So if anyone wants him phone number PM me    I dread to think what he would say to them!  However, I thought it was a really sweet thing for him to say.

Good luck to all of you on 2ww    and   

Chowy and Pup. xx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, I am so very sorry to hear it was a BFN. Life is just so very unfair sometimes.  I do hope you can get a December date and that it works for you next time.   

Rose, will be thinking of you tomorrow hunny.   
Bethany, Grace, Full Moon, Morrigan and Prickly lots of  and  for your 2ww!

FM, thank goodness all was ok with you at A&E. Sounds well worth checking it out. 

Chowy, love the comments your Dad made. I must admit I find it hard to credit how any Grandparent to be can be less than fully supportive. Maybe its because they are having difficulty in seeing the pain their daughters are going through on this difficult journey and they want it to end, but it just adds to the pain, if they only knew. Huge  FM and Sarah that you're not feeling supported by your parents at the moment.   

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, wishing you loads of luck for testing tomorrow       

FM, glad everything was okay with you in the end   
Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Ahh Chowy that is so sweet of your Dad however I dont think my mum would ever speak to me again if I did that    

Feeling a bit    tonight I want to disown my stomach i feel so quesy    

Love FM XXXX


----------



## midnightaction

I feel a little bit guilty now for saying those things about my parents, I have made them seem really uncaring and unsupportive when they are far from that. I guess I was just having an extremely bad day and wanted to lash out and blame someone.

My Mum and Dad are the absolute best, there is nothing they wouldn't do for me or anyone else for that matter, and the fact that despite being in their 60's they are raisng my 12 year old niece after my sisters death shows just how selfless they are. I sometimes forget that they have both had the worse year ever and I am a little bit selfish to expect them to be constantly asking after me. I know they care and I know the only reason they do not ask is because they are worried about upsetting me by talking about it. I know I would be totally lost without them.

Today has been a truely awful day and I have cried none stop all day, after work I drove to the beach to just sit there and be alone. I called my dad crying and he came rushing to the beach to find me and give me a big cuddle and tell me that he loves me and that he wishes he could take away my pain..............I am begining to think that it is maybe that my parents don't deserve such a pain in the ass daugter as me and not vice versa   

Anyway, enough of my doom and gloom, wishing Rose so much love and luck for your test tomorrow, I have everything crossed for a positive result for you    

Big hugs to the rest of the 2ww'ers   

Sarah xx


----------



## Grace10704

Sarah just needed to send you the most enormous        and say I think your parents are as lucky to have you as you are to have them!  We all have days when we lash out at someone else and by you being able to say those things on here, you are able to not hurt your parents by saying things directly to them.
Be kind to yourself & remember to give your dad a cuddle back next time you see him!!
Lots of love


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah big hugs. I wish things were different and hope that you and Bluey can both find a way forward soon.

Rose, huge luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you.

Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sarah


----------



## lulumead

sending some     sarah, think you mum and dad sound as lovely as you    
xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, so sorry that you've had such a rough day but that's lovely of your dad. Huge  Your whole family and you have had such an awful year. My heart goes out to you. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah I hope that you and your family are all ok, TTC is tough for you and also tough for them to get their heads around.

Rose Thinking of you tomorrow on OTD

L x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Rose, words fail me. I am so very very sorry.   You have done everything (& more!) possible to maximise your chances & made so many sacrifices on the way it is beyond unfair. Like you say a hysteroscopy could be worthwhile. Even if no problems are found, they can assist BFPs just after you have them as you know. That's what happened for me. I so hope it makes a difference for you.     

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Rose, It is not fair. I wanted this to be your turn and can't understand why it is not working. I am so so sorry that this cycle hasn't worked as I know how much you put into it on every level. I feel at a loss for you......and am as baffled by the result as you are. 

The only thing I can think of is to go back to the cycle you fell pregnant on and see if there is anything you did or didn't do that may have made the difference? It is complex for sure. I know I sound like a broken record but is Dr Sher worth another shot? He is the best brain on this stuff and may do some of the out of the box thinking for you that you need?

I'm here if you want to talk.
Coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzi79

I am so so sorry Rose - its just so unfair   . I just don't know what to suggest - you seem to be doing everything right  

Cyber hugs coming your way, hope you have someone to support you today.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  I am so sorry nothing I can say can make it better, but you so deserve your bfp after all you have been through. 

Tbh I don't think that you probably have a damaged uterus from your ERPC as you have no problems thickening your lining, have they ever commented that you haven't got a triple lining, shaped like a feather after taking drugs, or there is a patchy non uniformed lining, or scarring ? 

Take care and I hope that you are being kind to yourself over the weekend. Thinking of you

L x


----------



## starbuck

Rose I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Was really hoping it was your turn this time.  I know nothing I can say will help but I'm thinking of you.  Take care of yourself and good luck deciding on next steps.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Sima

Oh Rose I am so sorry you did not get the news you were looking for this morning.  I was really hoping for more for you and really wanted this cycle to be the one for you.  Do take some time for yourself as you have been through so much and need to take stock of the situation before deciding what to do next.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey words fail me        

Please take care x x x


----------



## morrigan

Rose I'm so sorry - sounds like you did everything and more that could be done which makes it so unfair. I believe there is a study about that's looking at whether routine hyteroscopy before ivf improves outcome but I've got no idea what the basis of that is and can't remember where I read it. Be kind to yourself, thinking of you.


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* I am so so sorry hun, it just makes no sense and is so god damned unfair. I haven't spend the same level of money as you have but I am getting close to it and I am up to my eyes in debt, I am not sure how much longer I can keep doing this 

I am thinking of you hun and wishing there was something I could say or do that would make a difference 

Sarah x x


----------



## some1

Oh no Rose - I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN    It is just so unfair.  I'm thinking of you   

Sarah - big    for you too

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Rose, I don't know what to say        


Maybe Coco's suggestion of talking to Dr Sher for a different perspective is a good one. It can't do any harm.


Hope you have some lovely people to look after you this weekend.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Rose - Really sorry to hear your news after all you have already been through   .

I'm not an expert on IVF - but have you tried a consultation at the CHR in New York?  They specialise in "older women".  I think you can do one by phone (don't know how much that is) or they are offering free email consults until end of Deceomber.

B xx


----------



## Mifi

Rose im so so sorry       just dont know what to say but can totally understand your frustration      try and give yourself a bit of time before you make any decisions         

I dont feel very      today at all. Had too mant twinges down there lately and feel like AF coming any day now    my legs are so battered from the hideous gestone jabs that they even hurt when I walk and im fed up of feeling like c**p for weeks on end for nothing    im back to work on Monday and just cant face it    when I just feel like its a matter of days before a BFN is confirmed    im just so sick of all this constant disappointment    I know its not yet over for me but I have been pg before and remember very well what it felt like in the 2WW. I just    im wrong!!

Lov FM XXx


----------



## Chowy

Rose I am so sorry to hear your news, try and be good to yourself and    to you, hoping you can decide on a way forward.

Sarah    to you too, you sound like you had an awfull day yesterday.  Glad your Dad was there for you.

FM I know it is hard but try to stay   .    for you too.

take care all

Chowy and Pup


----------



## bingbong

Rose I'm so very sorry      

Sarah I think that I said it but so sorry that you got a bfn too   

FM I hope that you're wrong    

    to everyone on a 2ww.

bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

Sarah and Rose - so very sorry ladies to read your news   . Thinking of you both and hoping that you have lots of support and kindness around you at this difficult time. 

FM - soooo hoping that your instincts are wrong and that you have a lovely surprise in the next few days.     

Love to all

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I am so sorry     . I was so hoping that this was the one for you, words fail me   . Be kind to yourself, thinking of you   

FM, hang on in there       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Sarah - I'm so sorry about your negative.  I cried when I read about you going to the beach and your Dad coming to get you       

Rose - as i said in my text, I am so so sorry about your negative too.  Big hugs coming your way      

FM - I also hope you are wrong and you get a good result!        

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Rose - I'm so sorry that it hasn't been better news for you. It does seem very unfair. I don't have any suggestions. Do you have any more frosties? It does seem difficult to understand. I had 6 lovely blastocysts and was lucky that one worked but it was still a mystery to me why the others didn't. keep going if you can. Being told it's "bad luck" is not the same as being told "it won't work" so take some heart in that and keep going for the lucky egg.   

Muddy


----------



## upsydaisy

Rose and Sarah - So so sorry to hear about the BFN's.  This really is the most horribly unfair game of chance    


wishing the ladies in waiting all the      in the world
Upsyxxx


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear about your BFN's Rose and Sarah, it is just so unfair.


----------



## acrazywench

Rose - I'm so sorry about your result, take lots of care of yourself.    

FM - keeping everything crossed for you.    

Sending lots of     to those currently on 2ww. 

x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks for the       ladies im still struggling tbh and had a few      today. I stil feel more -ve than +ve but trying to hang on to the small amount of    I have left. Just want this agony to be over so I can deal with the result and move on    

     to all

Love FM XX


----------



## morrigan

It's so hard to be positive- I'm not managing at all this time - it's easyier to be positive for others though so I will be positive for you fm and hope it's the pregnancy hormones making you emotional.

Good luck to everyone on a 2ww


----------



## blueytoo

Rose - I'm so sorry. It's just so unfair. I think a hysteroscopy sounds like a good idea too, just to rule everything out.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello,

Rose and Sarah - so so sorry!!

Fullmoon - I have every possible thing crossed for you - I hope the news is good - you so deserve it!  
Morrigan - good luck to you too Hun. I hope this is the one for you.

Lots of love, Smiling xx


----------



## Mifi

Ahh Morrigan I will keep up the       for you to hunny    

Smiling thanks so much     so good to see your LO is doing well            

Has anyone else had this...... feels like at times a knife is driving through my uterus    and then the pain will disappear & I may not have it again for hours   

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

FM - hopefully it's stretching pains to accommodate your embie.     

x


----------



## ambergem

So very sorry to hear all the sad news on here    .  Sarah and Rose I hope you have lots of support around you and that you both get the BFPs you so deserve soon. As the other ladies have said, it's just desperately unfair that you are having to go through all this pain. My heart goes out to you both and I wish there was something I could do to make it a little easier to bear. You are so courageous and I hope that strength will help you through this difficult time. Thinking of you    

FM- keep up that PMA honey    . Thinking of you as always and     hard that that little embie is snuggling in tight!!    

Lots of luck and     to all the other 2ww ladies. Let's hope there's a run of good luck on here soon!!

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Elpida

Just trying to catch up on things - Rose and Sarah I'm so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you.


FM - lots of      


E x x


----------



## morrigan

How's everyone doing - hoping your hanging in there fm.

Afm I'm nearly through the first week but now I've got a cold coming- arghh bad timing - I'm trying not to be paranoid it will stop it working !


----------



## some1

Full Moon - how are you doing?  Haven't seen you post for a while and it must be around your test day now - wishing you loads of luck     

Morrigan - hope the second half of your 2ww doesn't drive you too mad and hope the cold goes away    sending you loads of     

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for the         I really need it!!!! Its my official OTD tomorrow as Care's protocol is 16 to 19 days. If its BFN I have to test again 3 days later before I can come off the gestone - talk about prolonging the agony      

Im not expecting good news       my otd with my local clinic was Tues and I had blood test and as expected it was a BFN    so unless its a late implanter there is no way this will change       

Does anyone know how long Gestone takes to wear off    just trying to guage when I may start bleeding   

Morrigan

Hope your cold doesnt get too bad        

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## RubyBeth

Just butting in to wish Full Moon luck for 2moro. 
Im    and sending    your way hun

RB
XX


----------



## Mifi

Ahhh RB thanks hun        lovin your zebra sooooo cute   

Big


----------



## morrigan

that embies took there time FM.   

ive lost track who else is on 2 WW whos next to test?


----------



## kizzi79

FM - I will be thinking of you tmorrow -    its a bfp - you've been through so much (and yet are always so supportive to others) - you so deserve for this to work   

Hi Morrigan - really hoping that cold is getting better and there's something special snuggling in    - you have been such a support to so many of us - really hope this is the one for you   

Love to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## acrazywench

FM, thinking of you today and sending you lots of     for a bfp.  

Morrigan, I had a cold for one of my iuis and my clinic assured me that it would not affect the outcome. (I also got a bit of a blocked nose in the tx cycles that worked after treatment, so I wouldn't worry too much about being sniffly.)

Lots of      to everyone on 2ww.

x


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Very sorry to say yet another BFN for me        feeling v low   



Love FM XXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh FM, I'm so so sorry hun


----------



## bingbong

FM I'm so so sorry       

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*FM- *I'm so sorry hunny, this whole thing sucks (I can't think of any nicer way of putting it) and it is bl*ody unfair 

Am sending you big hugs, but wish I could do more 

Sarah xxx


----------



## morrigan

I'm so sorry FM    - I'm not suprised your feeling low- I hope you gain the strength to bounce back soon to take your next few steps- thinking of you.

Thanks girls for you kind words about the cold- Ive pretty much avoided it becoming full blown- its still just runny nose and sneezing- the wonders of vitamin c.


----------



## ambergem

FM-           . So sorry honey, it's just so sad and I wish things could've been different this time  

Much love

Linz xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thinking of you FM    its just so unfair    - take care these next few days      Krissi xxx


----------



## Rose39

So sorry Full Moon - this journey is just so tough and unfair. Sending you a big hug    . Hope that you have friends and family nearby for support hunny.

Rose xx


----------



## GIAToo

FM - I'm so sorry - not surprised you are feeling down hun         

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## acrazywench

FM - I'm so very sorry, this journey is just gutting sometimes.       

x


----------



## smilingandwishing

FM - am totally gutted for you. Lots of hugs.

Smiling x


----------



## Bethany915

Full Moon - so sorry  .  From your sig, I can see you have been through so much already.  Sending you    .  

B xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks ladies for the        they are much appreciated

Im trying to organise my weekend so I dont stew and fall apart as having to go to work this week has forced me to get on with things. Its so difficult I either spend the weekend alone or i meet with my friends all of which have children, which I just cant face right now    just so hard     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Elpida

FM, I'm so sorry. You poor thing     I hope you find something to do this weekend. Thinking of you 


E x


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, FM, sorry to hear you're feeling low  . It's horrible to be your own at a time like this - at least couples have a DP/DH to share the sadness. A thought for you - do you have any hobbies etc which mainly involve single people? I used to be in a walking group (part of the Ramblers but for younger people) - it was not for specifically for single people or those without children, but most of them were single and didn't have children. Conversation rarely got onto children and was usually about holidays, work and other walking group people! They have walks every weekend, you could turn up without booking and I used to find (particularly when I had relationship problems) that it would be great to go along and forget my problems for a while. They have groups throughout the country - either for 20s/30s or 40s-55s (I don't know how old you are). Most groups have a website with a schedule of their walks and you can go a few times before deciding whether to become a member. You could probably even find a walk to go to this weekend, if you felt up to it.

Just a thought. Hope that's not too practical. I imagine you need some time to come to terms with this latest disappointment before you can start planning your next move, tx-wise. Walking might not be your thing, but just for those difficult days, something like that (where you know there will be no baby-talk) might be a good option (and you might even meet some nice people  ).

B xx


----------



## some1

FM - so sorry hun    Thinking of you and hoping your weekend isn't too difficult   

Some1

xx


----------



## Violet66

FM - so sorry for your neg result. 

Totally understand you not wanting to be surrounded by happy couples and kids at the moment - I feel the same way. don't know where you live but just getting on a train and going to a museum, gallery or somewhere might take your minds off things. 

Was this OE or DE IVF?


----------



## RubyBeth

FM so sorry hun.   Thinking of you hun.

RB
XX


----------



## lulumead

FM, so so sorry. Hope you have found a way to get through the weekend.     


xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry, it is so unfair   . Thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies      thanks again     

Today hasnt been as bad as I thought but I still think im a little in denial if im honest    Care wont let me come off gestone until I test once more on Monday to confirm the BFN    talk about prolonging the agony!!!! I tried to tell the nurse after 14 2WW you know when you know and especially after all the pain I have had on & off. Im so sick of the gestone jabs    my legs are completely battered from the relentless needles from the past few weeks and the gestone needles (green ones) hurt like hell!!!! I really cried doing it tonight as just feel its pointless         plus it was a particularly sore one which really bleed and soaked through 2 plasters so I must have hit a blood vessel which will just add to the briuses I guess     

Violet thanks for the idea but no trains where I live im afraid and it only takes 45 mins to drive around the whole island    also it was OE IVF   

Morrigan hope your cold is getting better      

Suity wow your ticker    so so pleased for you. That went so quick!!! I hope I follow in your footsteps on my next round    

Bethany thanks for the hobbies tip I really will think about that im sure i spend far too much time on my own   

Happy weekend all       

Lots of         to all the 2wwers     

Love FM XXX


----------



## indekiwi

Fullmoon, no words will make a difference hun, but my love and thoughts are winging their way to you tonight.        


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

Glad your coping fm - green needles ow - why do they have to big ones us it so it goes in muscle- that does seem harsh to make you continue. I'll be thinking of you over next few days.

Thanks for asking -My cold didn't materialise it stayed as a stuffy nose - turns out I've found yet another progesterone symptom - I'm pretty sure I'm heading for another bfn as nose is getting better today and pmt has hit me like train- I've resorted to a jigsaw this weekend - it's actually therapeutic!!

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive.


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM       

Morrigan, I hope you are wrong   

Bethany, hope you're hanging on in there too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

AM good to hear from you    hope your LOs are bothe well      

Morrigan so glad your cold didnt get worse    its the last thing you want     

I have to have gestone jabs because my body just doesnt seem to absorb cyclogest   

lots of        for all 2WWers we are well overdue a BFP now      

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Bethany915

Lou-Ann - thanks for the good wishes.

FM - really hope you are feeling a bit brighter today   

AFM, I have my OTD tomorrow, but off on holiday this afternoon for a week (cottage in Suffolk with LO and my parents) - so don't know if I will be able to find any internet access.  So if I go all quiet, that will be why!

Good luck to everyone else on a 2ww   

B xx


----------



## Mifi

Bethany lots of         for you for tomorrow       Hope you have a fab hol with something to celebrate   

Love FM XXX


----------



## morrigan

Good luck Bethany - enjoy your holiday


----------



## ambergem

Good luck for testing today Bethany and Morrigan too (I think you said you may test today?)       

  Linz xx


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I hope that you got good news today       

Bethany enjoy your holiday and hopefully you'll be telling us some good news when you get back   

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Hope you got good news today Bethany.

Theres no good news from me another   - techincally a day early but know the drill.


----------



## Violet66

Morrigan - sorry for your BFN - what a run of bad luck this thread is having. 
Hoping you change things Bethany - good luck. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## bingbong

Oh Morrigan     

bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Have pm'd you Morrigan, sending you lots of   

Bambiboo x x


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan - So so sorry      

Bethany - good luck for testing      

I'll be joining this thread officially again on Wednesday.  Have been stimming on highest dose of Gonal F, but only one follie so have decided to convert to IUI and basting is on Wed.  Lining was good today so I am relieved about that as was worried that ERPC might have caused problems with lining.  Also Peny at Serum suggested I try a few IUIs so I am feeling like this MAY work for me....time will tell! 

Take care everyone - we're all on such a tough journey here      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I am so sorry     . Was hoping that this was going to be the one for you. Thinking of you   .

Bethany, hope you have had good news to take on your hols with you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Morrigan so so hope you are wrong and a day early is just the reason for a BFN        I have had a BFN a day early and then BFP OTD           lots of           

Love FM XXX


----------



## smilingandwishing

Morrigan - so, so sorry!!  I really hope it is your turn soon.  Here if you need me.

Bethany good luck

Giatoo - glad lining is looking good and wishinhg you all the very best of luck!!

Smiling x


----------



## ambergem

Really sorry to hear your news Morrigan   I so hope next time is the one    

Good luck GIAToo  

Bethany??!  

Linz xx


----------



## some1

Morrigan - so sorry to read your news   

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan, so sorry     . Take care.

Bethany - hoping you're having a lovely holiday and that you've had some good news.   

GIAToo - sounds like you have a great follie. Don't worry about the timings, I'm sure it will be fine - your clinic will know what they're doing.   

x


----------



## upsydaisy

FM and Morrigan - so so sorry     


     Bethany


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear about your BFN    Morrigan xx

All the best of luck GIA2


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all your good wishes- Offically BFN now as expected. I'm considering my options- I think its time to move to IVF- I was told by original clinic that if it hasn't happened by the time you get to 6 is much less likely to  . I think I may go out for one more try to give the other ovary a go with clomid but I had a great response this time to the drugs so I have no clue why its not working.


----------



## Grace10704

Morrigan - am so sorry to hear your news  
Bethany - still looking to see how your test went  

AFM -      OMG!!!!!!!! OK am going to lie down in a darkened room now for a little while!


----------



## Bambiboo

Wow Grace, Congratulations       

Bambiboo x


----------



## some1

Oh my goodness Grace! Congratulations, fab news! 

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations grace - woo hoo!


----------



## ambergem

Fantastic news Grace!!! Huge congrats   xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Morrigan, I'm so sorry hun.    


Grace, have already been in touch, but can I just say again, brilliant, brilliant, BRILLIANT news! spinspinspin Hope your success rubs off on others on the TWW.


Bethany, hope you've had good news on hols and GIAToo, hope there's good news just around the corner.  


If I've forgotten anyone currently being tortured by the TWW, apologies, and sending lots of      and      your way.


A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Grace, that's fantastic news, congratulations   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Morrigan       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Grace   

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Grace! Great news. IUI is certainly having a lot of success this year.

Good luck Bethany, GIAToo.

Morrigan - sorry to hear of your BFN.     

Coco xxx


----------



## Mifi

Fantastic news Grace    lots of sticky vibes for you          

Love FM XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies Just catching up as I have been away for 10 days


Grace many congratulations on your BFP wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Morriagan and FM - what can I say, I am so sorry

L x


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Grace    


  to those with BFN's and      for those still waiting.
xxxxx


----------



## kizzi79

*  Congratulations Grace  *​ Wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy 

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Violet66

Lovely news Grace - congratulations


----------



## caramac

I have been away for a few days so only just checking in here now...just wanted to say a big sorry to morrigan with your BFN...I really was hoping that this was going to be the time for both you and Full Moon as you've both been trying so hard and it's about time you got the news you've been waiting for. I am gutted for you both.

Grace...brilliant news! congratulations and well done for bringing some positive news to this thread! Hope it rubs off on everyone else on 2WW!


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Grace - that's wonderful news   . I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Bethany and GIAToo - sending you lots and lots of     

x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Wonderful news Grace!


----------



## Elpida

Grace - what wonderful news - CONGRATS!

E x x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Sorry for being AWOL for the last week - have been away on hols without internet access.

First of all, Grace - CONGRATULATIONS  - that's wonderful news    .  Do you have any details you can share to help the rest of us?!  Over on the IUI part 215 thread, we have been doing a "straw poll" of IUI details - e.g. natural or medicated, LH surge or HCG trigger, how many hours post surge / trigger was basting, how many sperm in washed sample, plus any other details that you think might be relevant.  We are particularly interested to get details from those with a BFP - so do let us know the secrets of your success!


Secondly, Morrigan - so sorry to hear about your BFN  .  Hope you have had a chance for some TLC  .  Are you going to have another go?


AFM, sadly, it was not to be this month - I got my AF the evening before I was due to test.  Not too disappointed as I suspect the timing was out (LH surge Saturday morning, basting Monday lunchtime due to clinic being closed on Sundays  ) .  Anyway, we are going to have another go in October and October is a lucky conception month for me, so I have my fingers crossed  .

Good luck to everyone else on a 2ww  

B xx


----------



## Grace10704

Bethany - I'm so sorry it wasn't the month for you.  Really hope you are right & October is lucky for you xxx  
I'm still reeling really from being so lucky & being very cautious given that there's a long way to go yet.  I'm going to call the clinic in Cardiff tomorrow to book the scan for later next month so that will be the next milestone.
As for details, well it was a natural cycle.  I had my surge on Monday evening & was basted at about 11.30am Tuesday.  I know they always say to test in the morning but I have found a couple of months that I have tested in the morning of day 16 (which is when I normally surge) to have nothing appear, then tested again in the evening to have a strong surge then for it to disappear by the morning!  This month I had nothing in the morning, strong in the evening then still there in the morning.  I can't remember what the sperm count was I'm afraid!  I'm not sure I've got any other useful information - I'm trying to remember what happened last time (3 years ago) - I know I got the surge Saturday afternoon & had basting on Monday at about 11am so its not about how many hours after surging for me.  I think I am just a really lucky individual!  As a friend said to me its probably lucky I don't have a partner as I would have a whole brood by now!!

Good luck everyone for the rest of your wait - hope I am joined with some BFPs really soon.
J x


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear your news Bethany - hope the holiday helped.

I'm off again on Friday thanks for asking.


----------



## Bethany915

Good luck, Morrigan, with your next try - really hope this is the one for you   .

Grace - your timings are really interesting.  If you had your LH surge Monday evening and were basted Tuesday about 11.30 am, that's only about 16 hours post-surge.  I have never heard of a clinic doing a basting less than 24 hours after the surge (although I guess in your case that would have meant Tuesday evening and they would have been closed.)  Had you "pre-booked" your basting for Tuesday morning anyway?  And your timings were soo different when you got pregnant with your DD!  Interesting you mention about testing for your surge morning and evening.  I am on natural cycle IUI as well and this time I will be doing both (last time I only tested morning, plus had the problem of the clinic being closed at the weekend).


Some other questions (hope you don't mind, but I love success stories   ) - how old are you?  I'm guessing from your sig you must be about 40?  And do you do lots of exercise, do you have a non-stressful job and are you on any kind of "fertility" diet?  I'm asking for rather selfish reasons (!) since I'm trying to work out in my case what is different since I conceived my DS 3 years ago.  With DS, everything was relatively easy (got pregnant twice in 4 tries, first one on first try, m/c at 11 weeks, then conceived DS after 3 more tries).  Other than being 3 years older (and at my age, that may be VERY significant), when I was trying for DS I used to do long walks every week (about 8 miles) with my walking group.  Now I have DS that is not practical.  Plus my job is more stressful now than it was then.  So I'm trying to pin down any relevant differences.  Any thoughts (from anyone) would be much appreciated!

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Grace - another question for you: what's your AMH and FSH?

B xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Bethany - so sorry!  It sounds like you're being positive an dtrying to pin down anything you could change to increase your chances next time.  Good luck.

Smiling xx


----------



## acrazywench

Bethany - sorry about your result, but good to hear that you are positive and looking forward to October. 

x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All
I feel slightly guilty that for me it seems to have been so easy when so many of you are having such difficult times.  Am happy to answer whatever questions I can though I don't think you can generalise anything from my experience!  And I would stress that although I have a BFP I have almost no other signs of pregnancy (except slightly sore (.)(.)) so am trying to be realistic that when the first scan comes round I may have disappointment to face then.
However, for your questions:
FSH: 6.0
L.H: 4.4
I never had an AMH done as apart from my age there was nothing to suspect it wasn't worth a try.  I was actually thinking of having AMH done if this time hadn't been successful to see if it was worth carrying on. 

Timing:  I hadn't prebooked for Tuesday morning.  Last time I tried (2 months ago) they cocked up on the clinic timing - they hadn't heard me (or at least said they hadn't) when I said I had surged in the evening so had booked me for a further day later (surged Monday evening they booked me for Wednesday).  After a few frantic phonecalls when they realised they had made a mistake (even having not heard me say I'd surged in the evening so how they knew they had made a mistake was beyond me!) I ended up rushing up to London for basting at about 6pm on the Tuesday.  They were adamant that the Wednesday would be too late.  So this time I didn't give them a chance to cock up and just got on the train & rang them when I was on the way saying I would be there for 11.30!  However as I said timings were quite different to when I was successful last time.

Age & healthy living: well I am now 41 (was 37 when I conceived my son.  And I really cannot lay any claims to healthy living!  I am overweight by about 2 stone, drink far too much coffee generally (although have now cut down in last couple of months to about 4 cups of decaff a day which I am about to cut out completely given that it is supposed to increase risk of miscarriage).  I don't exercise at all (except running around after my little boy!) and I don't do anythign special about my diet except try to eat some fruit & veg!  Oh and stress levels in my job - pretty high at present as there is a possibility that as a public sector worker I won't have a job soon!

As I said, I do feel slightly guilty that I disobey all the rules & still get good news!  And that I can't pass on any pearls of wisdom to anyone about what to try!

Although I haven't tried it myself a lot of people seem to swear by fertility accupuncture.  Not sure if its just IVF cases but I'm pretty sure a friend of mine tried it when she was just doing IUI.  

So sorry I can't be more help & I really am keeping everything crossed that all of you reach that wonderful BFP soon.

J x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bethany, sorry to hear your news, hope your holiday helped   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Morrigan, Smiling, ACW, Grace and Lou-Ann - thanks for all your good wishes.  I'm actually feeling very positive about this next try.  (But the downside of that is I'll be more upset if it doesn't work   .)

Grace - Don't feel guilty! It's great that you have a BFP - and in your 40's too! An inspiration for the rest of us   .  Thanks for all your info.  It's actually quite comforting to find someone who hasn't gone to the nth degree with healthy lifestyle, fertility supplements etc - yet still has success!  I do think you are lucky with your FSH level - with an FSH like that, I think your AMH would have been quite high if you had had it tested.

Interesting story on your previous try - I know lots of clinics who seem quite happy to do basting 36 hours post LH surge (which personally I think is too late).  I might take your latest approach and insist to my clinic to do the basting when I think it should be done - rather than go by their standard "rules".

I know what you mean about being cautious as these are early days - so lots of luck   - I really hope the little bean decides to stick   .

B xx


----------



## Grace10704

Bethany - what would an AMH tell me & should it be high or low?  Hopefully its academic to me now but am interested......


----------



## upsydaisy

Wow Grace     was that second time lucky second time lucky !!  


Sorry it wasn't to be this time Bethany


----------



## some1

Bethany - so sorry to read that you had a bfn  You asked for information/thoughts about success - I did a treatment diary which gives details of my stats and what I did to try to improve my chances - if you want to have a read, here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243428.0 (I have a funny feeling that the honey and cinnamon made a difference for me).

Some1

xx


----------



## Bethany915

Upsy and Some1 - thanks for the good wishes and, Some1 - thanks for the link to your diary.  I will have a read.  Interesting you mention honey and cinnamon (I assume you aren't being sarcastic?!   ) - I read another thread earlier today about Apimist which is based on honey and pollen etc, and is supposed to improve egg quality.  With my AMH, I need all the help I can get   .

Grace - talking of AMH, to answer your query, it is an indication of ovarian reserve, i.e. how many eggs you have left.  It actually measures quantity not quality, however, if you have a low AMH your body will produce only a few antral follicles each month (from which it "selects" one to become the dominant one which you will ovulate).  Let's say you only produce 4 if you have a low AMH and someone else with a high AMH produces (let's say) 20, then the body in each case has to "select" the best one.  The person with 20 to choose from has a better chance of ending up with a good one at ovulation than the person with 4 to choose from - so in that way AMH is indirectly linked to quality and therefore to your chances of getting pregnant and staying pregnant.

As for numbers, according to my consultant, an AMH of less than 1 pmol/l is "very low and hardly any chance of getting pregnant" (that's me   ), between 1 and 5 is "low", 5 to 15 is "ok-ish", 15 to 25 is "good" and over 25 is not so good (because it then suggests PCOS).  AMH correlates with your likely response to stimulatory drugs so for me at 0.4, I would not respond to anything, hence my only option is to go natural cycle.  I would be completely despondent about my AMH situation if it were not for the fact that I conceived twice at the age of 39 with an AMH of 2.7.  It is now 0.4 (which is obviously a lot worse than 2.7) - but I like to think that miracles could still happen, although maybe I am just deluded   .

AMH gets lower as you get older and low AMH tends to go hand-in-hand with high FSH (i.e. FSH over 10), so in your case with an FSH of only 6, I would think (at a guess) your AMH would probably be in the range 5 to 15 (which is great for someone of 41!).  

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Some1 - I've just read your diary - that's so good that you've taken the trouble to capture all those details!  I will certainly look into the honey and cinnamon ancient fertility treatment (I like both of those so would not have any trouble incorporating them into my diet).  And I loved the bit about the clown   .  I wonder if "Mr Bean" on YouTube would do the trick for me?!

I see you have high FSH.  Mine is even higher (about 18, if I remember rightly).  Was there not any concern about putting you onto Clomid with such a high FSH?  (I would have thought most consultants would say there would be no point - as a high FSH would suggest you would be unlikely to respond, although it appears in your case that you did.)

B xx


----------



## some1

Bethany - glad you found my diary interesting.  There wasn't any concern about putting me on clomid, although they did say if I had gone to the clinic as a new patient at my age and with my results they would strongly suggest skipping IUI and going straight to IVF with full stims, but as I had had previous success, limited funds and was keen to avoid IVF if possible they humoured me and let me have a try - turns out it was the right thing for me and I still can't really believe it worked!

Some1

xx


----------



## Grace10704

Bethany - your explanation of AMH etc is so clear have you ever thought of being a fertility advisor!!!!  Someone on here was talking about putting together a book of experiences (can't remember who it was) - maybe you should start putting together the lay woman's guide to fertility issues!
I really hope something works for you soon - honey and cinnamon sounds fab!


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, thanks for that, Grace - glad you liked my explanation   .  And writing a fertility guide sounds a fab idea    I must say that since I joined FF, I have often thought that I get much more pleasure passing on my "pearls of wisdom" about fertility issues (although I can't guarantee they are always entirely accurate   ) than I ever do answering people's queries at work.  So maybe I should switch jobs...  Can't see anyone actually paying me for this sort of thing though, unfortunately...

Some1 - if you are reading, I found some cinnamon in the kitchen cupboard so I have already started having it for breakfast (on top of my toast and marmalade   ).  But I'm out of honey so will need to get some top quality organic stuff when I'm next at the supermarket.  I don't suppose there will be time for it to have much effect this month, though (I'm likely to be basted on Monday...)

B xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi all, I am new to all this and I am trying to find out the best time for basting as are all you judging by your posts! I have just had my first medicated DIUI and i was basted 40 hours after trigger but wasn't scanned after trigger so I don't know when i ovulated does anyone think that 40 hours is too late? Also is it not possible for me to test as the trigger would affect the results? My clinic will also not allow me to do back to back as i am medicated with puregon, i have never tried clomid! Any suggestions would be greatly received. Congrats to anyone who has got a BFP and for everyone else please don't give up hope.


----------



## morrigan

From what I've been told you ovulate 36-40 hrs after trigger but some people can be earlier - only way to tell is scan but sounds reasonable timing. 

The trigger should be out the system within a few days - you could always test at 6 days to show it's negative and out of system so when you test at otd it's accurate.

Good luck !


----------



## some1

Bethany - hope the cinnamon and honey makes a difference for you!  I just used regular supermarket organic runny honey as I couldn't find anything on the internet to say the expensive stuff was any better (you can pay up to £12 a jar for the top quality manuka honey)

Missy123 - good luck for your cycle!    and welcome to the singles threads!  I had my IUI 36 hours after trigger, then felt ovulation pains around 4-6 hours later, the egg is supposed to be viable for up to 24 hours and it is generally agreed that it is better for the sperm to be waiting for the egg rather than the other way around, so your timing sounds pretty good.  Morrigan is right, the trigger should leave your system after a few days (each 1000 units of hcg shot takes around 24 hours to leave your system, so if you had a 10,000 unit trigger, you would need to wait 10 days from trigger shot to get a true result).

Is there anyone else on the 2ww at the moment?

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Some1 - I'm on 2WW too but not very hopeful with my one follie and my (not MINE obviously   ) low sperm count   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there,

Missy - I was basted 40.5 hours after trigger shot. 

Good luck Giatoo - fingers crossed for you!

Smiling xx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks S&W  I've just had a reply from the Lister about my sperm. They said when the sperm was defrosted the count was 26mill and the motility of 31%, however after they washed it, the count went down to 4mill but the motility UP to 80%. So from what you said before to me, I don't think that was too bad eh? Still not the best, but at least 80% motility. On my first 2 IVF cycles the figures were:
April 61M, 36%, prep 36M, 55%.
Feb 60M, 45%, prep 10M, 98%.
This was all from the same donor. Just a shame that the time I had to convert to IUI the count was so low after washing. Ho-hum, keeping my fingers crossed  
Love to all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## caramac

Hi Missy. I had my IUIs out at Reprofit and was always basted 24 hours after the trigger, but told I'd probably ovulate 10-12 hours after I'd have the IUI itself. Not sure what's right or wrong but it worked for me!


----------



## some1

GIAToo - sending you loads of      for this 2ww.  

Some1
xx


----------



## morrigan

giatoo how you doing?

Missy - how are you going.

Is anyone else on 2WW- gg fairly shortly i believe.

I'm jumping on this bandwagon again- had iui today - 14 hrs after trigger??! sperm was 25mill and 99% motility - not as good as last time but still good. I'm not really expecting it to work and doesnt sound like clinic are either- I'm getting if its not worked by now vibes.

oh well i'm hoping to forget i'm on 2WW- thought i might try vodka and cigars instead of pineapple juice and supplements - only joking !!!! thought id better post on here though if i forget too much i wont remember to take the cyclogest !!!


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Morrigan, those sperm stats are a million times better than mine!! You just never know     

My 2WW is going ok, just been really busy, but I am getting the urge to test now, however I know it's way too early.  Just like to brace myself for seeing that little "not pregnant" digital sign! 

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## morrigan

finger crossed Giatoo- Hope the few days speed by. Stay strong with the pee sticks!

I can't bring myself to use the digital ones- I have a pack in storage of i get a BFP- not interested in the not word!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo Morrigan, congrats on being pupo.    that this is the one for you   

GiaToo, sending you lots of    and    for testing.

Not sure who else is on the 2ww at the moment, so sorry if I've missed anyone.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Slowly going crazy here.  Bought a couple of HPTs yesterday and then couldn't sleep last night wondering if I was pregnant and what on earth I'm going to do next if I'm not.  Got up and did a test which was obviously negative as it's way too early!    Thought I was just "preparing myself"  for a BFN but it's just made me convinced there's no way I could possibly be pregnant    

Somebody slap me!!!   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Giatoo - step away from the peestick!! There is still plenty of time for you to get a BFP result and there are a whole load of us out here with everything crossed for you!!

Morrigan - all the best hun - hoping fora wonderful result.


  to you both

Smiling xx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks S&W    

Gonna ask a really stupid question now, but if I was basted on Wednesday 22nd Sep, when is my OTD.  I thought it was 6th October, but looking at your signature, you were basted on 21st April (which like Sep only has 30 days - I did learn something at school!!   ) and your OTD was 6th of May.  So does that mean my OTD isn't actually until Thursday 7th?   

I may have to take sedatives if that's the case!?!?

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Gia

I would have said that your OTD is Wednesday.

Good luck hun x x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Bambiboo   - feeling a bit emotional today and now very stupid!!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls

Morrigan and Giatoo, good luck and fingers crossed!

I'll be joining you tomorrow on the 2ww.

Had scan yesterday, lining 9mm, follie 20mm (doc didn't really mention any others just that one, thinnk the others weren-t significant enough)  took trigger at 00:20 last night and tx at 12:20 tomorrow.....hope that timing sounds good?? 

Did opk today at 12 and it showed nothing, did another at 3 and it was positive for LH surge, so hopefully that means the clinic's timing is good??  Was in  bit of a panic yesterday as i thought 20mm meant i was ready to pop and was worried about the timing the clinic was proposing so i  called them again with my concerns and whether i should be basted earlier but doc said not to worry and most women ovulate with follies at 25-26mm.  And as has been said on here if the sperm gets there before the egg that's better isnt it??  Can anyone remind me when we ovulate after LH surge?  If i surged today (dont really understan how lh surge will work cos thought trigger will have overridden it??) at 15.00 when i have tx tomorrow that will be 20 hours post surge and 36 hours post trigger....

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GIAT- keep away from the pee sticks don't torture yourself anymore!!   
sending you     wait until the 6th (my birthday- I have to wait!!  

Morrigan hope that you are home safely and PUPO

GG wishing you luck for tomorrow

L x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi

Congrats Morrigan on being PUPO, got my fingers crossed for you.  

GIAT, the 2ww is torture but you haven't got long to go until Wed, so hold in there for a few more days. Fingers are crossed for you too! 

GG, I cant remember all the timings but for me I had a scan on the Sat morning and 2 follies were 18mm so clinic told me to take the trigger the next day at 3.30pm, I then had the basting on the Monday at 4pm. I didn't do a opk. So you're timings sound fine! Good luck.  

Hi to everyone else

LL xx


----------



## GIAToo

JJ1 - thanks hun - I will try to wait until Wednesday now.  I have booked a counselling session for that day too    In case I forget on Wednesday, I hope you have a lovely birthday.

loobyloo - thanks hun.  Just looking at your signature is making me think maybe if this doesn't work I should definitely give IUI another go, expecially as I'm a poor responder.  Congratulations on your pregnancy   - sure I've not congratulated you before   

GG - sorry I am still pretty clueless when it comes to the details of IUI - as you can see from my posts above!    Good luck for tomorrow!    

Morrigan - congratulations on being PUPO hun - here's to more BFPs eh?      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey ladies,

Giatoo - Wednesday sounds fine for test date. I wasn't told when to test - I decided to make it the day my period would have been due.  Not long to go now!

GG - good luck for tomorrow. Hpoe all goes well. 


Smiling xx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks gang.

giatoo- i seriously doubt anyone really thinks it works when at the point you are on 2 ww and youve been through mill- I hope your wrong xx

I always count otd as 14 days after iui but i never get past day 13 for testing- don't torture yourself.

GG looking forward to seeing you on here tommorrow.

afm- had a major wobble this morning when my temp hadn't gone up and my plan of post iui scan and double basting went out the window as clinic was shut today- hey ho- only time will tell. I'm off home tommorrow and just got back from lovely meal out with some ffs over here at mo so got my ivf consult from them instead of the clinics one line about there must be a problem if 7 iuis havn't worked- girls were much more helpful!!!


----------



## acrazywench

GIATtoo - sending lots of      for OTD. If it's any help, my clinic always told me to test 16 days after basting. Of course I didn't always wait that long.

Morrigan - congratulations on being pupo - hope the 2ww speeds by for you and brings you the best news.

Greatgazza - hope the basting goes well today.

Sending lots of      to all the ladies on 2ww.

x


----------



## greatgazza

All done!!!

Doc said i was 'ovulating right now' when he scanned me!  And sperm was 20 million per ml i think.  Is 
that good?


Also i have some cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) to take, should i take it today or start tomorrow?  And sorry tmi warning, is it ok to take it vaginally?  And how long do i take it for?  It wasn't prescribed by the clinic i had it anyway so just asked the doc if i should take it cos of past miscarriages and he said yes 2 a day which is 800mg.

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Front bottom and yes I'd start taking them today .... All the best honey x x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Ladies,

Im going to join you if I may?

My ET was on Thurs 30th Sept and my OTD is on the 13th. The 2ww is offically driving my   I am such an impatient person, I did a test this morning and it was a negative (Iknow it was way too early) but I take it this means the HCG trigger shot is out of my system now so I wont get a false positive??

HHHEEELLLPPP!!!!!! If I come out of this sane its a miracle!!    

Juicy xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Juicy - step away from the pee sticks .. enjoy being pupo.... you'll only upset yourself and its not worth it!! x x


----------



## GIAToo

Welcome to the madness Juicy.    I'm right there with you hun - I tested early yesterday and mini minx is right "it's not worth it!"   

But yes, at least you know the HCG is out of your system!    

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

lol aww god iv never been this paranoid!!!! 

my mam has always been able to tell if people look pregnant early on, she did with my sister in laws 2 pregnancies and she was right. She has just turned to me and said 'You look dreadful!!! you have that drained look, i think your pregnant!' ok its official my mam has joined the   gang too hehe


Juicy xxx


----------



## morrigan

Well congratulations on being pupo juicy- I'm calling   can't believe your trying to make out you tested to check the trigger was out the system    You may need to quote me on that one next week !!!!!

If you mum turns out to have special skills you may need to hire her out!

I dont think theres much chance of any sanity before your OTD so i hope it speeds by and you get a BFP when you get there.

Giatoo hang on in there hunny- nearly there!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

haha thanks Morrigan xxx


----------



## ambergem

Just popping on to wish all the 2WWers hundreds of luck        

Love and   

Linz xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Juicy and GG, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies by and you both end up with good news   

Wishing everyone on the 2ww loads of    and   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Hello ladies

May I join you again for a couple of weeks? I was due to be having my basting today but had to cancel due a follie growth spurt leading to weekend ovulation - and the clinic being closed Saturday/Sunday  . I had my LH surge Friday evening / Saturday morning (this was an exact repeat of my timings from last month - my body seems adamant that it wants to ovulate at the weekend  ). Last month, I still had the basting on the Monday (which the clinic assured me would be fine) - but to be honest I just knew it was too late (especially since I'm "old"







and older eggs don't live so long). So this time, I decided to cut my losses, cancel the IUI and my KD was a real star and agreed to do me a DIY AI sample on Saturday (even though his mum is really ill and he also had to fit in a 200 mile round trip that day to go and see her). So I had my AI on Saturday at 1.30 pm, I think I ovulated about 9 pm that day - so timings should have been perfect if my CM is up to the job. That's a big "if" since suspected poor quality CM was a reason for doing IUI in the first place







. Still, at least I have given myself half a chance this month - and I had a juicy 10 mm lining on Friday (would have been at least 11 mm by ovulation) so really didn't want to waste it







. Unofficial test date 16th October, so fingers crossed.

GIA Too - lots of luck for Wed. I really hope this is the one for you - from your sig, I can see you have been through so many tx cycles  .

Juicy - you still have over a week to go! No more testing until then! I think you should go and find yourself some interesting diversion to take your mind off it  .

Morrigan - good luck for your 2ww - when is your OTD?

GG - well done for getting to Copenhagen and getting everything done!! After all your concerns, I hope it was easier than you thought? Good luck for your 2ww as well. I'm guessing your OTD is 18 October?

Hi to everyone else and  to any other 2wwers that I've missed.

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo- i'm crossing things for you  tommorrow xx

GG- how are you are you home?

Juicy- have you locked the pee sticks away?

Bethany- congratulations on being Pupo- your KD sounds brilliant- my otd is 16th we must stop sharing testing days- maybe we can have double bfps

afm- I'm firmly in the "what 2 WW camp !!!!"

Is anyone else on 2ww at mo my brains been progesteroned!


----------



## bingbong

Hi all,

GIA2 I soooooooo hope that you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow morning         I really hope that this is the one for you   

Morrigan I hope that you aren't going too   

Juicy step away from the pee sticks     . It's so hard waiting but you'll only drive yourself more    by testing so early.   

Bethany congrats on being PUPO, good on your KD.

GG I hope that you are doing ok and all went ok at the new clinic.

er, is that everyone   

 
bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Just wanted to send everyone on 2WW a bucketload of good luck and wishes!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany - so sorry to her that your cycle was cancelled again, but hopefully the AI works.  It was so good of your KD to accomodate. One of the considerations that I always make when selecting a clinic is a 7 day a week service so that it is pt focused and not clinic focused!  Were you doing it on a natural cycle, or medicated? if so  multiples! Some twins are conceived days apart.

Best of luck to you all on 2ww- i get lost when the front page isn't up to date


L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GiaToo, sending you loads of luck for testing tomorrow           

Bethany, I'm so sorry that you had to cancel, but how great that your KD was willing to help.    that it works for you   

Morrigan, good luck pretending you aren't on the 2ww   
Hope all other 2ww'ers are doing okay    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## acrazywench

GIAtoo - thinking of you and sending you lots of       for today. Hope you get a lovely surprise.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GIAT wishing you luck for OTD
L x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks everyone.  BFN for me I'm afraid.    But there's always a silver lining, not least more time to find a job.   

Wishing loads of luck to morrigan, greatgazza and Bethany          

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## midnightaction

GIAToo

So sorry it was a BFN hun   

Glad you have managed to find a small silver lining though   

Sarah xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh sorry to hear that GIA2     

bingbong x


----------



## Violet66

Sorry GIA ...good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Im so sorry to hear that GIA keep up the PMA it will work for you next time      

Juicy xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Juicy! I knew I'd forget someone    Thank you and wishing you loads of      for your 2WW too   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## some1

GIAToo - sorry it was a bfn   , thinking of you 

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

GIAtoo - so sorry it was a bfn   . Hope that you find a fab new job soon.

Take care.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIAToo, I am so sorry it was a bfn, thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GIA2 - so sorry to read about your BFN     
Take care x


----------



## upsydaisy

So sorry GIAtoo     take care.
Upsyxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks for your support everyone.     Been keeping busy planning next moves, but gradually feeling a bit more poop!    Just feel tired.

Love to all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Giatoo - so so sorry it's a BFN - you have been in my thoughts.  Glad you are concentrating on your silver lining - all the best with the job hunting!

Smiling xx


----------



## indekiwi

GIAtoo, I'm so sorry to read your news.      


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

giatoo big     I sorry hun- I'm glad youve got the next step in mind. Thinking of you.


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo, so sorry you got a bfn.    Well done on trying to find something positive to focus on i really hope that you find a job and this time will have something good to come out of it.  Take good care of yourself.

GG xxx


----------



## Mifi

GIA2 so so sorry hun         so unfair       lots of        

Love FM XXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Giatoo so sorry hun xxx


----------



## lulumead

GIAtoo - sorry bit behind on this...big     its just rubbish. But I know you will find a way forward.  
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news GIA2        - take care during this difficult time   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls how are we doing?

giatoo how are you bearing up? i read on the single abroadies about your discussion about switching to DE, that's a decision i may be facing soon and i'm sure it's not an easy decision at all.  but i think for me i know age certainly isn't on my side, and i want this to work as soon as possible and get pregnant as soon as possible so i think i'd do anything to make that happen and if that meant switching to have more chance of it ever happening than of it not ever happening i would have to accept it, hard as it is.  it's certainly not something i'm looking forward to but i really hope you are able to come to terms with it and if at all possible try and find a positive in it that at least we would know then that the eggs are hopefully great quality and it might be the last time we have to try before we get our bundle of joy and we don't have to keep putting ourselves through this ridiculously tough mill.

having said all that i'm the world's worst positve thinker so it's easy to say isn't it eh?!!  in fact i'm so low at the moment i've been staying in bed loads and i wondered whether anyone else had this as a side effect of cyclogest??  last time in my 2 ww i was really busy and quite productive and i wondered whether that was anything to do with the pregnyl? ironically some years ago i used to take cyclogest to counter depression, same as one of my sisters.  perhaps my mood has nothing to do with the drugs but just feeling negative about this whole process, thinking it hasn't worked, it just seems so unlikely when you think about it sometimes and thinking about whether i can face doing it all again.  sometimes i just can't really believe this is what my life has come to.....  

also giatoo i have been reading some of your diary and i think we have some similarities with regards to age, ending up here when we didn't expect to, mr right never turning up, and also on the job front.  i'm currently out of work but feel in total limbo with tx and feel that i can't get a job cos if i went for temp work and they offered me 3 weeks work, for example, they're hardly likely to be happy for me to take the best part of a week off are they... and with a full time job they're not going to be happy with wanting time off when you've just started.  i feel stuck. although i don't know how some of you cope with jobs as well as all this cos it seems to have taken over my life, and stresses me out so much, but i guess if i'd had job before i started i would have fitted it in around it and i actually would have been better off with less time to think, research, dwell and drive myself   , well more   !!

another quick Q about the cyclogest, if i wanted to delay AF so i could time my next cycle so that it doesn't fall over a weekend (it seems that even abroad that can sometimes cause an issue i've found....) even if i get a bfn if i kept taking it for a couple of days would that delay AF?  i think it can can't it?

sorry ended up on a bit of a rant and ramble there but feeling pretty rubbish the last few days.

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG cyclogest won't delay a period northesterone will or the BCP

L


----------



## greatgazza

oh ok thanks. i thought i had read that it could.  

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

also, not sure where to post this but i was due to have a scan on friday requested by the recurrent miscarriage nurse for my appt with the specialist in nov.  i mentioned on the phone there was a chance i could be pg cos of my tx last week.  the admin person called today and said the sonographer said i didn't need the scan....i explained that i didn't even know if i was pg and there was just as much chance i wasn't and even if i was surely the scan could be even more relevant to see what was going on due to previous mc/s. 

she didn't really know what she was talking about as she was just passing on a message from the sonographer so i said i still wanted the appt or for her to speak to the sonographer.  she called back and said the sonographer said i should call the EPU (early pregnancy unit) if i still wanted a scan.... I don't even know if i'm pg yet    and may not be!!! grrrrrr.  i will call the EPU tomorrow but surely they're going to wonder why the hell i'm calling??!! they've really confused me and i don't know why they didn't just let me keep the appointment.  i wish i'd not said anything until i was at the appt but now i feel like i'm unlikely to be seen by either dept.  i guess after my OTD on monday i can call and reschedule with one of the depts depending on the results but i'm really annoyed that they're telling me to go to an EPU when i don't even know if i'm pg or not!!!

sometimes i just wish you could actually just get to speak to the right person i.e. doctor, sonographer etc rather than some poor person in between who doesn't really understand and kinda gets it in the neck from us...  aaaagggh!!!

sorry another mini rant!!   but it just all seems so f***ing complicated and difficult sometimes doesn't it?? why does it have to be like that?

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

GG - oh, poor you   .  Try to think some positive thoughts if you can!  I know it's hard at times, but there is still a chance that it might have worked this month.  Do you have any hobbies you like doing or friends you could visit (preferably without young children) that might be able to take your mind off things for a few days? 

As for cyclogest (progesterone) delaying an AF, I certainly thought that it could - if you think about a natural cycle, you only get your AF when your progesterone falls at the end of the cycle.  I know Prickly found last month when she kept taking hers after her BFN that it delayed her AF, I think by a week.  (You might want to PM her.)  In fact, I've just looked it up in Toni Wechsler's book (Taking Charge of Your Fertility) - it says "The immediate cause of menstruation is the cessation of progesterone production..." - so I would have thought if you continued with artificial progesterone it certainly could delay menstruation.  It makes sense to me... In fact, I'm thinking of trying it myself if I can find a sympathetic GP to prescribe me some   .  In any case, it can't hurt to give it a try - like you say, if you do get a BFN, you could just keep taking it for maybe 3 days after your OTD and it will be interesting to see what happens! 

Finally, re your sonographer - I suspect the purpose of the scan was to check that nothing was "left behind" from your last m/c - and she would assume that if you have had treatment (which would have involved a scan) that they would have checked that anyway. I don't suppose they did specifically check for that at the CFC scan, but I imagine they would have noticed if anything was abnormal.  So maybe the sonographer was right in that you don't need a scan.  But still it would be good to get that explanation from her (if that is the correct explanation - I'm only guessing, of course) rather than an admin person who doesn't really understand the situation.

Anyway, good luck for your OTD   - is it the same date as mine (16th)?

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks b

my test day is monday 18th so two days after you.  fingers crossed for us both then i can forget about all this nonsense!!! haha! and then just worry about everything that scans and pregnancy bring    not that i'm a worrier or anything!!

my last mc was a long time ago, not recent, and maybe from what you've said that's what the sonographer assumed??!! who knows. but i'll ring the EPU tomo and explain the whole situation and see what their thoughts are but i really don't think that's the right dept for me just yet....i wish it was.

GG x


----------



## morrigan

GG- what a mare- did cfc give you report from you follie scan ultrasound or have you still got one from reprofit cycle- you could just forward a copy of that to consultant to show you'd had a scan showing no problems.

Re progesterone - it's a drop in prog levels that triggers shedding of lining - your levels if your taking prog will be made up of artificial ones and what your body produces after ovulation from corpus luteum - if your not pregnant the corpus luteum will break down and stop producing prog and you would be left with just artificial prog- this will still be a drop in levels that will lead to af - it sometimes delays it by a few days but it varies according to each person so not useful for timing issues.


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Everyone,

Just thought id let you all know that I tested a day early today because I started having some slight brown discharge so I took three different tests this morning (including clear blue digital) and they were all   so over the moon!!!      

Also I have hardly had any normal symptoms, I have been freezing alot (which I get when Im due AF) My boobs haven't been sore what so ever and I have been having a lot of headaches. So I can really not reiterate enough that everyone is different so please do not symptom spot based on what the 'norm' is or what everyone says cos mine have been different to everyone elses. 

Good luck to everyone testing today      

Juicy xxx


----------



## bingbong

Big Congrats Juicy!!! That's great news. I think that Grace will be pleased to have some company on the waiting for 1st scan thread too.

GG I found that progesterone delayed AF for me but it wasn't exact how long after I stopped taking it that AF would show up. From memory it was about two days once and four or five the other. I know that some do start AF despite being on progesterone so I think that it varies.

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Wow! Congratulations Juicy!   

Good luck Bethany and GreatGazza    

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

Congratulations Juicy, that's great news! See you over on the bumps thread soon.

Greatgazza and Bethany sending you lots of      for the 2ww.

x


----------



## kizzi79

CONGRATULATIONS JUICY    
​Thats amazing news, wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy​​Love Krissi xx​


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Juicy, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Morrigan, Bethany and GG, sending you all loads of luck       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Congrats Juicy, you having twins??!! 

Thanks girls.

GG x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi GG

I had 2 8 cell embies on board so who knows maybe lol cant find out till week 7 scan   xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Juicy congratulations on your BFP


----------



## morrigan

Big congratulations Juicy- Whoop whoop !


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Aww thanks guys  

cant wait to hear all your  

xxx


----------



## some1

Morrigan - sorry I missed you out in my post earlier, sending you lots of    for a wonderful outcome

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

aw thanks some1- dont worry i'm trying to forget i'm on a 2ww anyway !! he he


----------



## GIAToo

Juicy!! FAB news! Congratulations hun    


I am hoping that GG, morrigan and Bethany are right behind you !!!!           

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Juicy - what great news!  Congratulations!!     Was that your first try?

Thanks for the good wishes for my OTD.  And   from me to GG and Morrigan.  Hope you are enjoying your 2wws!  I do actually find it quite relaxing (I know I'm unusual   ) - I find the first two weeks of the cycle much more stressful, with all that organising, second guessing and trying to catch up on work you've missed.  

Is there anyone else on this thread on a 2ww? If so, good luck to you too!

B xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Juicy     


lots of    to everyone else waiting.
xxx


----------



## acrazywench

btw lots of     to Morrigan too!

x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Great Gazza, Morrigan and Bethany     
​Love Krissi xxx​


----------



## greatgazza

thanks girls

to be honest i'm 99.9% sure AF is due so i'm kinda already resigned to the fact that this time hasn't worked.

i'm going a bit crazy thinking about what to do next.  been thinking about going back to reprofit (for ivf next as don't think i have time to spend on more IUIs)  but not crazy about some things going on there recently and i didn't have a great experience, then been reading about serum in athens and loving the good vibes about that but there are still question marks, then been looking into a natural or mild cycle which create do and i like the idea of that cos of all the drugs damaging the few eggs i may have left then, talking to a friend i was out with tonight wondering whether co-parenting would be something i should think of considering again cos doing this all alone could be so tough and so lonely......my head's in a real spin....    

wow this is a tough journey isn't it....... 

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

GG - you sound like you are in turmoil like me      Don't give up hope just yet, when I got my BFP I was sure that AF was on it's way        Where are you based?  Happy to meet up if you're in the South East - I've been to Serum and looked into natural IVF etc.
Love 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks Giatoo.

Yeah i guess i am in a bit of turmoil....not fun    

I'm in watford what about you?

How did you find serum then?  Did you have to have a face to face consultation with Peny before your tx?  I'm just thinking that means two trips and more money?  Did you only go once? If you're not still going there is there any reason for that? i've read only good about her and the clinic....

What were your thoughts about natural IVF? did you decide against it? and if so what made you decide that?  where did you look into it? at Create or are there places abroad that do it?

GG x


----------



## morrigan

when do you test GG?

Hope you have good news Bethany?  

Good luck to anyone ive missed x

  for me again. Still waiting for af but i'm sure shes iminent. Not sure ive got my head around the fact that the whole IUI thing has not worked for me- didn't know when i started this but if 7 iui's have not worked its unlikely would of got pregnant naturally which alters tone of journey slightly- Next step is IVF still haven't entirely decided whether to have hysteroscopy first but most likely I will have a cycle first to see where the issues are. will take some time out from treatment first I exhausted from it all- will probably go with IVF in feb next year.

Does anyone know about progesterone levels- I had mine day 21 done this month whilst on cyclogest and they came back at 43-Its previously been 27 at day 21 so does this mean the cyclogest is working ok or was it higher as I had three follicles?

Heres hoping everyone else is having better luck


----------



## smilingandwishing

Morrigan - so hope that you are wrong and AF is not on her way. You have been through so much - so very tough.

Thinking about you!!!

Lots of love and luck to everyone else on the 2WW.  

Smiling xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh Morrigan    . It's so unfair, I was so hoping that it would be different for you this time. Give yourself some time and hopefully the next step that you take will be the one for you     . I'm here for you if you need a chat, and lets meet up when you can.

 
bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I am so sorry     . Was really hoping that you would strike gold this time   . Be kind to yourself   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Morrigan - so sorry to read you have a bfn   

GG - hope you are wrong about AF   


Bethany - sending you lots of    for OTD

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Morrigan        I am so sorry to see your news - it is so unfair   , I had really hoped this final iui would be the charm.

I am sorry i don't know much about progesterone levels, sorry.

Take care, hope you have someone taking good care of you at this difficult time   .

PM me if you want to chat, Love Krissi  xx


----------



## caramac

Ah morrigan I am gutted for you...as others have said I really hoped that this final IUI would be the one. Glad to hear you're going to give yourself a bit of time off before starting the IVF thing - make sure to pamper yourself a bit.


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan - I'm so sorry hun - pampering yourself seems to be the order       
GG - I will PM you tomorrow and answer all your questions    Good luck for OTD!     
Bethany - good luck for your OTD too!     

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

So hoped things would have changed overnight Morrigan.   

Take good care of yourself, have some beer and take time to chill.  We can move to IVF together!!

Lets do Bluewater soon x x x


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan I'm so so sorry    .  You have been through so much it's just so unfair sometimes.

I test on Monday but i really do think AF is due so not really holding out any hope for this one.  I'm thinking about IVF too next but my head's in a spin with all the different options/clinics/countries to be honest.

Take good care of youself  

Lots of love 

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan I am so so sorry hun
L x


----------



## lulumead

Big     Morrigan.
xx


----------



## ambergem

So sorry Morrigan   I really hope the break from tx does you good and that IVF is sucessful for you     

Best of luck GG & Bethany (anyone else on 2ww?)    

Big congratulations on your BFP Juicy- let's hope there's lots more of those on the way  

Linz xx


----------



## Bethany915

Morrigan - so sorry to read of your BFN   .  You have been through such a lot already.  Sounds a good idea to give yourself a break before moving onto IVF - hope you have a few nice activities planned to take your mind of things.

GG - I do hope your suspicions about AF are wrong.  Good luck for Monday   .

AFM, I'm afraid it was a BFN for me too.  Not too surprised as it was only AI this cycle - but the timing should have been perfect so I was holding out a little hope.  Anyway, onto next steps - which are to order some DHEA and to start taking EPO and Q10!  I just need to decide whether to try another IUI this coming month - or whether to take the DHEA for a few months first and wait until the New Year for my next IUI (by which time, if the DHEA works, my egg quality could be better ...  But if the DHEA doesn't work, I've wasted a few months of precious egg time - which at my age is a big deal   ).  And then I'm formulating a possible "donor embryo at Reprofit" option as a Plan B.  So much to think about ...

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi bethany

so sorry to hear of your bfn     god this is all so s**t sometimes isn't it? why does it have to be so difficult...?

how about you carry on doing AI at home while taking the DHEA?  So you don't 'waste' those months but aren't shelling out loads and then go back to IUI when the DHEA will hopefully have worked its magic?

I'd like to start taking it but i don't want to do anything to interfere with my body until after my recurrent mc appt on 4th november.  Was DHEA recommended to you or is it just cos of stuff you've read yourself about what it can do?

What are your thoughts so far about donor embryo at reprofit?  what made you think of going there?

GG x


----------



## Violet66

Morrigan - sorry to hear you've had another negative. It doesn't get any easier does it? Take care of yourself. And, yes, the cycolgest would have increased your progesterone levels. Producing more than one egg per cycle can give you a high progesterone level too - the month I produced two eggs (naturally) my day 21 levels were 77 

Bethany - sorry you've had a negative too. will be interested to see how the DHEA works out for you


----------



## Betty-Boo

So sorry to read about the negatives on here... please please please don't be despondent and please remember we're not failing in any way.  We can not compare our journey to those that are trying au naturel ... as my GP put it - we pin our hope on 1 shot (so to speak   ) a month - whereas if you were in a couple and trying you'd be   continuously and increasing that window of possibility!  

Big hugs for your next step x x x x

Take care mini x

PS Bethany - Reprofit also do a min stim IVF program - much cheaper than Full IVF - wonder if its worth considering??  Am considering it myself .. again ....  x x


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan and Bethany - I'm so sorry to read your news, I was really hoping you would both get bfps. Look after yourselves this weekend. It sounds sensible to take a bit of time to formulate next step plans. 

xxx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all your messages of support.

Bethany sorry to here about your BFN-    have you looked into preseed if doing ai?

GG- good luck for tommorrow. 

Violet- thanks for the info- do you think that 44 sounds low for 3 follicles and cyclogest- I suppose its doing its job as af has not arrived yet.


----------



## Violet66

Morrigan - a follicle doesn't necessarily lead to an egg though does it? I think it's the actual released egg that causes the progesterone level to increase. 
A level of 44 (to me - and I am no expert) would indicate one egg rather than two.


----------



## morrigan

Good point violet I'd not thought of that - I guess I'm trying to work out if cyclogest is working or if I will need gestone when I do my ivf- at least alot of this guess work about eggs will become clearer with ivf.


----------



## some1

Bethany - so sorry to read of your BFN   

Greatgazza - sending you    for testing tomorrow

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bethany, so sorry you got a bfn too    . Be kind to yourself.

GG, good luck for testing tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

thanks for your   but it's a bfn for me too.  I tested a day early but i've known all week really as i felt so strongly that my symptoms were AF and nothing else.  I'm going to keep using the cyclogest for a couple of days to mess with AF's head and make here come when i want her to if i can!! In a way glad it's out of the way so i can get on with deciding what to do next altho my head's in a spin about that.

Mini what do you know about Reprofit's milder IVF as i didn't know that and that is one of the things i've been considering?

Crap month eh girls??!

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG - I did try it last Jan ... it was a combination of 5 days clomid and 3 days 45iu of gonal f - they aim to get a couple of follies.  Didn't work for me as my lining was 3mm so had to cancel - altho had 1 juicy follie (gutted but amh is non existant).  It was about 800 euro's -then sperm on top - which I imported from Denmark. 

Might be worth email Stepan and asking?  He didn't see the point in trying to stimulate my ovies when amh was so low - as he put it I'd be paying lots of money to stim something that has very little left to stim ... 

All the best honey and am sorry that its def a neg       

Take care x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I am so sorry about your negative cycle and wish you well exploring what to do next. Create in London do mild IVF, and when I went to the Lister they said they can do gentle cycle.

Re DHEA don't you have to be off it before you can start IVF- I did look into it briefly a few years back and the consultant told me to look into it but he couldn't prescribe it as it wasn't a drug, you had to get it off Internet, he told me to go to Zita West, so I went to her and she sent me to her nutritionist only to give me a sheet of paper with website on that we can google anyway and she sais she couldn't prescribe/encourage it.


----------



## bingbong

Bethany and GG sorry to hear about your BFNs    

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ I know I was on dhea - made me very spotty and moody - even more so than normal!!            my consultant recommended it and gave me a website to buy it on ... altho I did have to sign a disclaimer to say I was taking it and it was licenced in the UK.  The funny thing is now you can get herbal treatment for female libido from tesco, any chemists etc that has 25mg dhea in it!! I was on 75mg a day but have recently started taking 25mg a day.  Since I have my cycle has settled a bit.  Thank god as whilst was in the falklands I had an 8 week cycle followed by an 11 week one... sonce I've been back am approx 30 days ... Is that the dhea or just being back in the UK??

mini x x x  x


----------



## greatgazza

my sister's just thrown a spanner in the works of my thinking.....like i needed one   !!

she said why didn't i spend some money on a high class introduction agency and try and find a partner who really wants children now.... i would love to meet someone but i just feel that spending time on that is time not spent on getting pg, but if i did it simultaneously and then whichever happens first determines my next step.....

i said i wouldn't know when to tell someone/not tell them what i was doing and wouldn't want to mislead anyone but telling them would mean not seeing them for dust....she said i didn't know that..... 

just wondered if any of you have still tried dating whilst doing this?  i know there's a single girls and internet dating thread so i'll have a look at that

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey the way that I see it is that anyone who does come into your life will love you for you and love your child too - if not, they're not worth knowing.  Having spoken at length to a good male friend about this he could totally see why we were using donor sperm - after all we've never had a relationship with the donor, never met them let alone slept with them - therefore there will be none of the issues regarding split parental resonsibility.  No game playing etc which can happen.  How long do we put what we truly yearn on hold for Mr Prince Charming .... a dear friend of mine also said that if I didn't push ahead with ivf (have been havng 2nd thoughts too) and did meet someone - they might not want children or I could find myself in years to come childless and maybe always wonder / regret not grabbing the chance and having a child... Men come and go, as we know - but our window of chance to be fabulous mums and fulfil our deams will not be here for ever x x x


----------



## ameliacooper

Hi GG

I read your last post and can totally see where you are coming from.  About 3.5 years ago I put a very anonymous ad on a website basically saying that. And I did get a couple of serious offers but the one that I picked basically backed out.

I was probably 35 then (am now single mum to a dd of 2.5 year old)

gg - honestly at 42 you just don't have the time to wait around.  If I were you I would press ahead with your tx and also do the dating as well.

Btw - men are not put off by women with kids and if they are they weren't the right ones anyway.

Good luck

x


----------



## greatgazza

So amelia did you meet someone and that's how you had your daughter in the end then?

i'm not so concerned about meeting a guy when i'm actually lucky enough to have a child as most men my age would have them probably as well.  it's more about now and dating to try and find a potential partner/father whilst having tx.  Have any of you had to deal with that? Meeting someone new and having to find a way to tell them what you're doing?  And when do you have that conversation?? first date is silly as you don't even know if you'll like each other but much longer than that and i'd feel like i was lying about something pretty huge....

I feel like i already held off on all this whilst still thinking i'd meet the 'one' and so wish i'd started a couple of years ago now.  But i've done all the internet dating and maybe like my sis says if i shelled out a bit on a good agency i might have more chance of being matched with someone who wants the same things.  I would specifically make the request to find someone that wanted children now rather than the random internet stuff.  But i could also carry on with my tx somehow. .......  

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG yes I have done it and although he was lovely and understood what I was doing - cried when I told him - it didn't work out for lots of reasons - too numberous for on here and I've ended up with a broken heart and questioning whether to continue with txing .... hence my thoughts are better to continue down the baby road and hopefully meet prince charming soon after.  But that is just my opinion... x


----------



## ameliacooper

Gg - I personally would put tx top of list. 

I think it's so hard for other people to understand - I also used to get comments like join a dating website - like I hadn't tried!

No that avenue didn't work out for me - I met someone else.

I'm now panicing about whether I'd be able to conceive a second and I'm 39!

Good luck Hun x


----------



## morrigan

Really sorry to hear result gg.

I got interegated by some friends recently why I wasn't trying the dating thing and apart from the fact match needed to use 6 month free thing in me - 8 months and bit even a date ! I knew I don't want to but had to think why - it boils down to the fact I've not got the emotional energy for both and ttc is more important - also I wouldn't want rush into children with someone for a couple of years - I've seen the fallout if ex's and children with friends and I think that's the big benefit of choosing the donor route.

Good luck with your next step- have you decided yet?


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry GG, was so hoping for you to have good news today.

Lots of   

Bambiboo x x


----------



## lulumead

GG & Bethany, so sorry - its just rubbish     crap month indeed.


GG: sounds like you are having similar thoughts to me - maybe if I'd spent the amount of money I have in the last two years on clothes, hair and make-up, and hanging out in fancy bars, I might have met Mr Right    Just not me though...I know that I don't want to not be a mum, however that ends up coming about but equally at the moment I have a rising panic about not being a mum and being on my own - and that scares me, so I am going to try the dating thing again.  I was chatting to someone online who was keen to meet and I fessed up what I was doing, he was very supportive....carried on chatting for a bit but then went quiet. My last boyfriend said he'd be happy for me to pursue TTC whilst going out with me, but I found that too weird as I wanted his babies and I hadn't started this journey yet. I think I'd feel differently about that now.


Not sure whose still on 2WW but   if you are still waiting.
xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Thanks for all your kind words about my BFN - they really do help.  And Mini-Minx - thanks for suggesting the min stim IVF at Reprofit - I will look into that.  Not sure I like the sound of Clomid though, as I understand it can thin the lining - and my lining seems a bit unpredictable at the best of times!  Can you remind me what Gonal F does?  I wonder if they would allow me to do a completely natural IVF and just collect my one egg (with, I guess, a shot of something to stop me ovulating before egg collection)?  I would be tempted to try one go at natural IVF at Create (and I'm sure my KD would be happy to do that as it's in London) - but I just don't think I can justify the expense - especially when the chance of success is so very low.

GG - sorry that you had a BFN too   .  How rubbish things have been recently.  Re your question about DHEA, I actually asked my consultant about it back in August.  He gave the official line that it wasn't licensed here so he couldn't recommend it - but he did say that one of his colleagues (in another clinic) was trying to replicate the results that they have had at CHR in New York and he said he wouldn't rule it out as being beneficial.  So in a roundabout way, he seemed to be saying I should give it a try!  I ordered it yesterday and I am going to start on a very low dose (25 mg/day) and see how I get on.

Re/ embryo adoption at Reprofit - I'm thinking that I don't want to still be ttc'ing in 5 years time (by which stage I would be 47 and LO would be 7). I really want to have LO#2 (if I'm lucky enough to have another one) by the time I turn 45.  That means I need to either get pregnant by Feb 2012 - or give up on the idea.  That is only 16 months away   - and tbh at my age my best chance to get pregnant quickly would be DE, I have very limited funds so UK is out, I doubt KD would be prepared to go abroad so I'm looking at DS as well - in which case I may as well go the whole hog and go for a donated embryo!  It's not quite as simple as that of course, with all the implications of double donation (and in my case the genetic difference between LO1 and any LO2) and I do have a few more things to try with my OEs first - but I think it's quite important to put your own timescale on it and give yourself a good chance within that timescale.

Finally, you ask about dating.  I completely agree with the others - if having a child is your top priority, I would put dating well onto the back burner.  I suspect, like Morrigan says, that it would be hard to find the time and emotional energy to do dating as well as fertility tx - and we need to remember that men do not have a biological clock.  Even if you met Mr Perfect tomorrow and let's assume he is 42 like you, I think it's highly likely that he would have no wish to go rushing into children now - as he can still have children in 2 years, in 5 years, in 10 years, in 15 years.  And, anyway, there is no guarantee that an expensive dating agency is any more likely to find you a good match than anything you have tried already.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there is someone out there for you (and hopefully for the rest of us too   ) - and if you were 32 I would say give it a go for a couple of years - but you're not and, at your age, you need to focus on babies!  Hope that doesn't sound too strong - but I spent almost 10 years (from aged 30-39) looking for someone who wanted babies - and it was just a complete waste of time (not to mention putting me through lots of emotional turmoil) with my fertility going downhill during that time.  Once I decided on the KD route at the age of 39, I was extemely lucky that I managed to conceive my LO easily (despite a low AMH), but now at 42 and hoping for LO#2, it looks like it may be too late (at least for my own eggs).  I now feel that every woman who seriously wants children, if she has not met someone by the age of 35, should be recommended to give up on the man hunt and go it alone.  As the others have said, you can always find a man afterwards once you have your child/ren and the time pressure is off.  But time is of the essence for making babies now and you don't want to be distracted!

OK, lecture over - hope you don't mind   .  I'll crawl back to my work now...

B xx


----------



## upsydaisy

So sorry to hear of the BFN's     Morrigan, GG and Bethany     
I totally agree with Bethany about the search for Mr Right (or even Mr OK - ish   ).  As soon as I started TTC in earnest at 35 I hung up my internet dating false name and haven't dusted it off since!  To tell the truth it was a HUGE relief and I found it quite empowering.  It had got to the stage where the men (the nice ones  ) were looking for a partner and I was looking for a sperm donor! and probably giving out all sorts of desperation signals. I was in no position to focus on developing a relationship as my whole world had become focussed on my diminishing fertility and longing for a child  
Best of luck with all the tough decisions   
Upsyxxx


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear about the recent BFNs  

GG I would also echo what the others have said. I've just spent a weekend reminiscing with all my old uni pals and it was wonderful, but they are ALL in relationships and half have kids. So I felt very alone as well. it's times like that, or if I develop a friendship with a man and start thinking it's something it's not (yes that has happened, of course it has!!!) I start missing the thought of being with someone and begin to wonder if I should try the online / speed dating thing again. But I remind myself it was HORRENDOUS!!!!! As upsy said, once I made the decision a year or so ago not to do it anymore it was sort of a relief.

I also think, and not meaning to offend anyone here, that a 'high class' introduction agency would probably be no more likely to find you MR Right-Let's-Have-Kids - Now (and also conveniently happen to be someone you fall in love with en route) than any other avenue and you might end up feeling just a little bit short-changed. By all means date a bit at the same time as TTC if you want but like the others I would try and focus energies on that now. Who's to say Mr Right won't come along in 5, 10 years anyway. Wouldn't it be better to meet someone in a more relaxed way?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I tried a dating agency for a year before I started ttc...I'd just returned to the UK after 4 yrs in Australia and really wanted to maximise my chances of meeting the right person. Cost me near on £2000 for the year and tbh was no better than going online. OK, so the guys were def looking to meet someone (you don't pay that kind of money unless you're serious about it vs online where you do get all sorts!) but the 'quality' of the guys was no better or worse than going online, and indeed many of them were also using several online sites as well anyway

There was a premium service for twice as much where they really went out of their way to match you and set you up with as many dates as possible, but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much. 

Anyway, personally I wouldn't recommend spending that much on an agency when it seems you can meet the same guys online

As for dating and ttc, I knew it wouldn't work for me, I needed to be single minded about the ttc, but that's not to say it wouldn't work for others....best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi

GG - I've sent a PM.  I went through the same thoughts and actually did give the idea of treatment up for a bit.  But in the end I knew my window for having a child would come to an end but the opportunity for meeting someone would always be there.  I actually think that some men are less put off by a woman with a child than one who they think is out to have  achild with them quickly. 

I agree with other girls - best bet might be to put TX first and date alongside.

Smiling xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, so sorry it was a bfn for you too     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

GG - so sorry it was BFN for you.  I am having all the same thoughts that you are having (except the trying to meet a man ones!   ) but thinking of giving up etc.  I realise I owe you a PM with some answers and will do that as soon as I have posted this.   

Bethany - so sorry that yours was a BFN too.  Again I am going through a lot of the thoughts you are going through re: embryo adoption etc    

It's all so hard isn't and sometimes there are too many choices! I've been thinking of giving up too.

Is anyone else on 2WW now?         just in case I have forgotten someone.

Hello to everyone else   

Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies it is hard and at times it does feel too much but don't give up on your dream is all I say, I don't want to be in my 50's and full of regrets for not trying again when it will be too late.


----------



## Bethany915

GIAToo - don't give up!  Especially not with that quote on the bottom of your sig   .

This will sound rather flippant, but are you very attached to your OEs?  The more I look into this, the more I think that for us singlies of a "more advanced age" (in fertility terms, anyway!) and with limited funds, donor embryos are the way to go.  Prickly Hedgehog has been looking into this the last few days and she says that Reprofit have already matched her with a couple of embryos - so there seems to be no waiting time!  And at such a low cost (500 euros for a SET or 1000 euros for a 2 embryo transfer), you could have several treatment cycles for the cost of one in the UK.

I have a slightly complicated situation myself in that my LO knows his father (my KD), so I would love for a second LO to be fathered by him too - which would mean DEIVF - but I don't think KD would be prepared to go abroad and I doubt I could afford it in the UK.  So I am planning to keep going with AI / IUI for another 6 months or so with my OEs and try DHEA supplementation - but after that I think it will be a case of "Czech Republic, here I come"   .  

How far have you got with your thinking down that route?  - have you got your head around not using your OEs? I've read a lot of the threads about it during the last few days and the vast majority of ladies who have done it seem very positive about it.  After switching to DEs / donor embryos, the chances of success are so much greater and I think that would be really exciting   .

Lots of luck to everyone with tough decisions to make   .

Sorry we seem to have hijacked this thread with talk of DEs and EAs   !  Good luck to anyone on a 2ww   - is there anyone at the moment?

B xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Bethany,

I AM having trouble letting go of my OE, despite the fact that I have been considering DE since before I had ANY treatment.  I think it's been made more difficult by the fact that I got pregnant, but I know you are right in all that you say.

So that we don't take over this thread, I'll respond in more detail on the "Single Girls considering Donor Eggs" thread.

I love your positivity though   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany and GAIT the OE issue  hard, tbh I didn't have an issue moving on to DE as I would be giving birth to my baby, but now that using my own womb is not an option, suddenly OE's are back as a priority! 
L x


----------



## Bethany915

GIA Too and JJ - it's so hard, isn't it   .  JJ - in your situation, I can quite see your point of view about going back to OEs!

GIA - if I have a chance this evening, I'll come and join you on the Donor Eggs thread...

B xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Sorry to hear about the your BFPs GG & Bethany  


GG, Hope you dont mind if I give you my 2 pennies worth by baisically echoing whatl the ladies are saying & say put your tfx firstl I've spent years on dating websites & also spent a fortune on a dating agency but Mr Right for me wasn't there. And if you do meet someone soon, you'd want to spend time with him to make sure he's not a physcopath (I've dated one of those!) and there's no guarantee that you'll actually fall in love with him. I'm a firm believer that us single Mums will have a better chance to meet someone with a child (just as SAW says) -  if we ever have the time to get back online;-) And importantly none of us know when our clocks stop ticking so grab the opportunity to have children now and focus on the men after.  I know its a hard decision but it will be the right one 

LL xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope you guys don't mind me joining in.

LoobyLoo, what you said about concetrating on ourselves and our quest for motherhood, I completely echo.

I have an emotional attachment to someone who lives overseas, he's not happy about me going down the road of IVF, but spending 6 weeks together twice a year is not going to get me pregnant.  Plus the fact that he has kids from previous relationships, he's not interested in having any more.

Basically if it's a BFP and he's not happy, tough.  Life is too short to be worried about regrets.  Time is ticking and I can't wait for him.

Selfish?  Maybe.  He can become a father again for many years ahead of him.  The bloody clock is ticking so loud I've got a headache.

Any way, testing date is 8 November, so praying for a BFP


----------



## Bethany915

Hello girls

Thought I should come and join you again as I am officially just into my 2ww.  But I'm not especially happy today - guess what, I'm heading for weekend ovulation for the third month in a row   .  With the clinic closed at the weekend, I decided this time it was better to go for basting too soon, rather than too late - so I was basted today but have not even had LH surge yet   .  I had to make the decision last night and it looked like it was an "almost surge" last night, so I thought it was a good bet for a surge this morning - but then this morning it was still an "almost surge" (by which stage KD was already nearly at the clinic after a 2 hour drive, so I decided to go ahead anyway) - then this evening was the same story - no surge yet   .  I'm hoping the surge will appear tomorrow morning and just praying those sperm really can live for a few days (and that they "know" they need to sit around until an egg appears and not go swimming off in the wrong direction   ).  

Anyway, I am now planning to drive over to KD's place tomorrow for a "back-up" DIY AI.  But his sperm will only have had about 28 hours to regenerate   .  So all in all, in retrospect, I probably should have abandoned the IUI and just done the AI (which would then have given me a pretty decent AI sperm sample), and saved my money.  But if I had surged this morning, as I thought I would, it would have been a reasonable chance.  As it is, it doesn't look hopeful and I really don't think I can afford to have another go in November    .  And I'll be 43 by then and the stats go right down   .

I asked the nurse about progesterone to delay AF - she said she hadn't heard of it being used for that.  She said they could possibly give me medication to turn off my LH surge, but that I would need another consultation to be allowed to do that - so that's another £160   .  I suppose I should change clinics, but trekking into London doesn't appeal.  And it's another consultation and another case of persuading a clinic to treat me and KD as a couple - I'm wondering if I should just cut my losses and go to Create for one go at natural OEIVF before moving to PlanB with donor embies.  Need to discuss with KD to see how far down this road he is prepared to travel with me....

Sorry for "me" post - hope everyone else is ok.  Carnival - good luck for your OTD.

B xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bethany norethisterone is the progesterone stuff that can delay periods - GP can prescribe it.  
All the best for this cycle and don't give up hope just yet ... wiggles have been known to survive up to 7 days inside!!!  

Take care x x x

     to all the 2wwers x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany was the mess to turn off lh surge cetrotide she was recommending this is what I had on ivf cycles- injectables several times a day in response  to blood tests. 

I hope it works your KD seems very accommodating . Would you not think of changing to a 7 day a week clinic? It's usually one if my requisites. 
Can I ask does your clinic obviously treat you & your kd as partners and not a kd if they permit him to use fresh sperm. I had this battle & never won it as its a HFEA law so now we are 'partners' and take it out there hands!
L x


----------



## morrigan

Bethany you've covered bases twice so good luck - maybe you missed lh surge over night?

Good luck carnivaldiva.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Carnivaldiva, good luck for your 2ww   

Bethany, hope you've covered all bases and get a lovely surprise in 2wks time   

I am joining you both on the 2ww as of 11 this morning. Let the madness begin   . OTD is 13th Nov.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck to all on the 2WW - hoping for lots of good news in a couple of weeks time   

          

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Thanks for the thoughts about my weekend ovulation "problem".  

Mini - thanks for the tip about delaying AF - if I can get it from my GP that would be ideal.  

JJ - yes, it was cetrotide she mentioned (but I don't like the idea of "injectables several times a day"   ).  Someone else on another thread mentioned another drug (can't remember the name of that one, but the nurse had not heard of it) - I might look into whether that was injectables too (I would prefer tablets, I can't imagine having to inject myself   ).  And, yes, I am considering changing clinics - KD said today that he would be happy to go to a clinic in London - but my problem is that my current clinic is 15 mins drive from home - which means I can go along for scans and basting without having to take much time off work (I only take a half-day or even just make up the time in the evening) - whereas going into London I would really need to take a full day off each time.  

JJ - you're right, my KD is very accommodating, I am extremely lucky in that sense   .  As for HFEA regs, yes, we are officially partners - I did admit to the clinic that we are not actually together, but the consultant seemed happy to just say that I have "unconventional social circumstances"   and the counsellor said she was prepared to go along with it as it was (in her words) "a tried and tested formula" (since KD fathered my LO).  I don't really mind what they say as long as they let us go ahead!  (I would, of course, need to go through all that again - with the risk of being refused - if I change clinics.)

Anyway, did the "back-up" DIY AI today and finally got my LH surge this evening - don't know what my body is playing at this month - it has been on the verge of surging since Thursday night   .  I normally ovulate within about 20 hours of detecting the LH surge (sometimes even less), so still in with a chance   .  Fingers crossed that the little swimmers hang in there! 

Lou-Ann - good luck for your 2ww!

Hi to everyone else   

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

B if you do change clinics to a London clinic they may be willing to allow you to have bloods and scans done locally if you can get results to them by a set time and can email your scans- if you're having treatment overseas this is what you have to do & many clinics have an overseas monitoring package to buy individually.
L x


----------



## ambergem

Hi Bethany 

Hoping those little swimmers are going to do the job tonight- good luck     . 

I was using a clinic in London and finding the travelling (about 2 hours door to door) very stressful- especially having to arrange time off work for all the scans. This time for my FET I decided to use a clinic only a 15 minute drive from home to reduce stress levels. As it was my plan to transfer my frosties fell through because they had been frozen in a different way to the one the new clinic uses. The doctor at the new clinic however has agreed to prescibe all the drugs and do all the monitoring for me so that I will only need to go to London for the actual transfer, even though they have apparently not done this before. The London clinic were more than happy too- I got the impression that this is something they come across quite regularly. So, as JJ said- its well worth asking if you could do something similar   . I have to say its been so much easier attending appointments this time around (I hope it has a positive affect on the outcome!!)

Good luck to anyone else currently on the 2WW     

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi JJ and Linz - thanks for your ideas about clinics.  I will certainly look into that.  The only thing is, what about the extra cost?  I think my local clinic would be happy to do scans for me but I'm sure they would charge their normal scan price (£160 a time) - so on top of the treating clinic's IUI price, that would be quite a bit more expensive - unless the treating clinic would be prepared to reduce their price as I would not be having scans there?   

Maybe I should look into moving my ovulation instead   .  For the time being, I'm afraid it is rather academic as I really don't think I can afford another go until the New Year   .  Let's hope it works this month and I won't need to think about it   .

Linz - are you on your 2ww as well?  Good luck if you are   .

B xx


----------



## ambergem

Bethany- hopefully you won't need to worry about it, because it'll work this time! For me this cycle has actually worked out very slightly cheaper. The new clinic have charged me about half the usual cost of FET and the old one just under half. Worth checking out what costs would be involved if it comes to it.

No I'm not on 2ww yet. Taking lots of meds to try and build my lining (which is always a problem for me). I'm being scanned next Friday and all being well   will have transfer the following week.

Linz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Committed the cardinal sin and tested early.  Was a faint positive on Sunday and now a negative.  Wish I'd waited. Could it still turn into a positive?
Test date not until 8 Nov.  Has anyone got an early negative that turned into a BFP?

Wish I could have a proper drink or even go to the gym would make me feel better for a few hours


----------



## nmck3891

Hullo! New to this but I thought now is as good a time as any to join in- I'm also a 2WW-er  
Any tips anyone to stop me from going mad?! Do's and dont's please! Good luck to everyone X


----------



## GIAToo

CD - if you're test date isn't until 8 Nov, the faint line was most probably caused by the HCG left in your body from the trigger shot.  No more testing until OTD       (I am an early tester so I do understand,  but I usually only test one or two days early)  Good luck     

mmck - good luck for your 2WW - my main tip is not to look for symptoms, I did that on my first cycle and it was a BFN.  Second cycle I was just covinced AF was on her way and I got a BFP (sadly didn't last, but I was pg for a while there with few symptoms)

Anyone else on 2WW? Ooh Bethany - how you doing?           

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## some1

Carnivaldiva - GIAToo is right, the faint pos could have been leftover HCG from your trigger.  Don't pay any attention to the neg test, it was too early.  With my DD I tested on day 11 and got a -ve, it was +ve when I tested again on OTD (day 14), so please keep positive!

nmck - welcome to the boards and good luck with your 2ww.  I think whatever you do the 2ww will drive you mad!  I always found it impossible to resist symptom spotting and testing early, but try to avoid it if you can!

Bethamy - how's your 2ww going?

Anyone else?

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Carnivaldiva I hope that your result changes in a few days! I agree with the others that it's too early and there's time for it to change yet.     

nmck I have no idea how not to go mental during the 2ww I'm afraid   Wishing you lots of luck.

Bethany how are you doing??

Lou-Ann how are you getting on? First 2ww in a while for you and I'm so so hoping that it will be your last in a lot longer      

 
bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww thanks Bing, hope you are right   . I'm doing okay thanks, just waiting to go totally     

CD, I agree with the others, it is way too early, step away from the pee sticks       . Hope you get positive news on OTD   

nmck, sorry I don't think that there is anything to stop you going    in the 2ww. Good luck   

Bethany, hope you are okay     


  and    to everyone on here   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - good luck for your 2WW hun              Hope you're ok   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Just wanted to drop in and say the very best of luck to everyone on the 2WW.

Sending you all good vibes!

Smiling xx


----------



## Bethany915

CD - as the others have said, it was far too early to test!  Put those sticks away until Monday   .  Hope the rest of your 2ww goes well.

Lou-Ann - hope you are hanging in there and not going too mad   .

nmck - welcome and good luck for your 2ww too!

AFM,  I am doing fine.  I am one of those strange (or mad?   ) people who actually enjoys the 2ww - because I don't actually have to DO anything!  I don't have to worry about juggling work with trips to the clinic, I don't need to coordinate with my KD, I don't need to do copious OPKs every morning and evening and try to "guess" how many more days it will be to ovulation, I just forget about it all and get on with the rest of my life   .  (OK, I don't quite forget about it but I do put it to the back of my mind - still do lots of fertility-related things, like posting on FF, but it's so relaxing in comparison with the first two weeks of the cycle!)  I think I'm quite a patient person, so I guess that helps (e.g. I don't mind sitting in traffic - unless I'm desperate for the loo   ).  But my weak point is that I hate to see that single line on the pregnancy test, so I would rather test late - or just wait for AF.  Whilst you have not tested, there is still a hope...

Good luck to all on 2ww   - is there anyone else I haven't mentioned?

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck everyone

I also never test early and like to be pupo as long as possible


----------



## nmck3891

Thank you everyone for your advice. I am trying as best I can to stay neutral to avoid disappointment but its so difficult. This is my second try and the first try i didnt know what symptoms to look out for but it did turn out to be BFP <excuse me if im using the lingo incorrectly hehe> but unfortunately i miscarried at 6 weeks. This being the second time round it's really hard to to compare my symtoms. Good luck to everyone!
10 days to go......
N xXx


----------



## nmck3891

oh and by the way.....I've really enjoyed reading everybody's history underneath their messages <written in pink> even if a lot of it is a bit cryptic!-how to I jazz my profile up so I can start building a history? X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi honey - click on profile then on left hand side under modify profile, click on forum profile .. its here where you can update a piccie and in the signature box add your info...
   for this cycle

   to all on their 2WW x x


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - totally missed that you are on 2ww too - sorry!    Sending you loads of      and keeping everything crossed that you get a lovely bfp!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Gia Too and Some1, thanks for all the       . Some1, don't worry about missing me, there are lots of us to keep up with now   

CD, I hope you are keeping away from the pee sticks   ,   

Nmck, sorry to hear of your mc last time   . Sending you    for a lovely sticky bfp.

Bethany, glad that you are able to chill out on the 2ww. I've not gone    yet, that usually hits in the 2nd week   . Hope you are okay    .

    to everyone!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann, Bethany and others on 2ww

Best of Luck         

Chowy and Pup


----------



## nmck3891

Thanks Minnie Minx.....check out my signature...woo technical stuff! Thanks again!
X Natalie X


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Chowy and Pup   

How are the other 2ww ladies doing? Send you loads of    and   .

I'm doing okay, haven't gone    just yet, won't be long though me thinks   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

lots of      to all on 2WW


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry ladies BFN      

Feel as miserable as sin and such a failure.  Two embryos and still a no.
This is going to sound awful, but I'm supposed to be visiting my cousin this weekend and she's 6 months younger than me and has a 3 month old baby and I physically and mentally don't feel up to seeing them.

Well I guess back to the drawing board.

Good luck to all the other 2ww ladies and lots of


----------



## suitcase of dreams

carnivaldiva

You are not a failure....this IVF thing is a bit of a lottery and for those of us in our 40s the success rates are pretty low so you do have to be prepared to keep at it...
I'd cancel the visit to your cousin, take some time to grieve and be kind to yourself

take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Carnivaldiva - so sorry to read it was a bfn   thinking of you

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Carnivaldiva sorry to hear about your BFN, as Suity says you are not a failure at all. Be kind to yourself    

     to the others waiting to test.

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Carnivaldiva, so sorry to hear it was a bfn   . Be kind to yourself, thinking of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Big     CarnivalDiva
Definitely not a failure...this is just very tough.


Hey I did 3 IVF's at Create and nothing, then switched to IUI and it worked for a bit....so its all still possible....maybe talk to create about IVM?
xx


----------



## Bethany915

Carnival Diva - Sorry to read about your BFN   - hope you can take some time for TLC.  Don't be hard on yourself  .

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Really sorry to hear of your  bfn carnival diva.     take care

GG x


----------



## midnightaction

Well thats me back on the 2ww again, 2 x Grade 1 HB's on board as of yesterday, test day will most likely be the 17th Nov, but knowing me I will most likely change that closer to the time !!!   

Sarah xx


----------



## Rose39

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Midnight!            

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW!      

Rose xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks girls.  I've got an appointment tomorrow at Create and yes Lulu, I'm going to ask about IVM.

I've now started another diet  and I'm hoping to shift 18lbs by end of the year.  After saying that I feel that AF is on her way, so hoping that maybe if I can loose 10lbs by December's AF I can think again about having another go.  After that then 1 go with DE, but hoping it won't get to that.

I can't get out of not visiting cousin this weekend.  I've been rather lucky in being able to avoid seeing her throughout most of her pregnancy and I was overseas for the birth. I guess I'll have to face it, the only good thing is another cousin iscoming with me and they don't get on, so I guess I won't be there for too long

Still wishing you all good wishes on your 2ww journey.


----------



## some1

Midnight - sending you bucketloads of      for your 2ww.  Let this be the one   

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Midnight, wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

carnivaldiva - so sorry about your BFN     Hope the consultation at Create goes well    

Midnight - all he luck in the world for this 2WW hun            

Hope all the other 2WWers aren't going too           

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## lulumead

midnight....


and everyone on 2WW - have lost track a bit!
xx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear your news carnivaldiva - bug hugs.

Bethany louann how are you doing?

Midnight - got everything crossed - this will be the one.

Have I missed anyone ?


----------



## Lou-Ann

It's a BFN from me too, AF turned up around lunchtime   . 

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok, sending you loads of    and   , there's got to be some BFPs on here soon!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh no, so sorry Lou-Ann    

those BFPs do seem to come in waves don't they? we must be due one very soon   

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Lou-ann so sorry to hear of your BFN    

Take care 

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - so so sorry hun         Take care 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann I'm so so sorry to hear that AF turned up    

       
b xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Carnival Diva and Lou Ann - sending you bigs hugs - so sorry to hear BFN for you.

Send lots of good wishes to all those still waiting.

Smiling xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ladies     . I will phone the clinic tomorrow and see what they suggest for next steps.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Lou-ann, sorry to hear not this time.xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann I am so sorry hun
XX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lou Ann, so sorry about your outcome.  I'm going to try again.  Not sure if I'll do it december or January - depends when December's AF comes, as clinic closed from 22 dec until 3 Jan.  After that, def donor eggs.  Create recommended a clinic in Crypres, so we'll see.  

Let's hope I shift some weight before my birthday.  Had loads to drink when I went to the theatre on Wednesday - actually not that much, but my tolerance is much less now.  I'm going to continue to knock the drink on the head and only have the odd glass at weekends.  That way, coming up to next treatment I won't miss it.


----------



## some1

LouAnn -    so sorry to read that you have had a bfn.  Thinking of you.

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

Lou-Ann


SOrry to hear about your result     


E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for your thoughts Ladies   

Canivaldiva, I hope that AF behaves and turns up when you want her to so you can go again asap   .

AFM, I phoned my clinic, but haven't had the return call, so non the wiser as to what they suggest as a next move   . I am thinking of moving onto IVF, at least then I will know that the egg and sperm have got jiggy.

  to those waiting to test. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Lou-Ann - So sorry to read about your BFN  . Hope you manage to get a plan in place soon for your next steps. Have you thought about trying IUI with a different donor?

Carnival Diva - good luck with the weight loss - not easy around Christmas time, but sounds like you have a plan! How was your appt at Create? I spoke to one of their people at the Fertility Show and I am really keen to go there if I end up going down the natural IVF route.

Midnight action - fingers crossed for you that this will be your month  .

Hi and good luck to anyone else on a 2ww.

AFM, my OTD is supposed to be today but because basting was early, I am not expecting AF until Sunday / Monday so have decided not to test unless AF is late (it's just that I hate to see that single blue line







- at least if AF is late, you feel there might be a chance of a BFP). So we will see what happens over the weekend. Have actually felt like AF might be on her way a couple of times today, but no sign so far... Will keep you posted. If it's a BFN, I am going to start on the DHEA - it's sitting waiting to be opened  .

B xx


----------



## Rose39

Lou-Ann - so sorry to hear your news. Hope that you have a helpful follow-up consultation with your clinic to agree next steps.    

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Bethany and Rose   .

Bethany, this IUI was with a new donor and they used 3 vials so the numbers were quite good (just over 13m). Wishing you loads of luck for testing, I hope you can bring a bfp to the board   

Midnight, sending you loads of    too.    that you can bring a bfp to the board too   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann    sorry ot read your news - take care and take time x x x

All the best to everyone on their 2WW ...            
Wishing you all the luck in the world x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

Mind if I join you girls?

Im waiting to start IVF/egg sharing in UK but the wait for sperm means it won't happen until February.   

Being the impatient so and si I am, I made a last minute decision and last minute dash for another shot at IUI in Copenhagen.  Went yesterday and so am now PUPO.  OTD 28/11.

Is anyone else waiting at the moment?

Bambiboo x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo I really hope it works for you


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, good luck for your 2ww     

Bethany, how are you doing?   

Midnight, hope you are doing okay   

Anyone else on the 2ww at the moment?    and   to you all 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Bambiboo - good for you!  Good luck   - really hope you won't need the IVF.

Midnight action - good luck for your OTD   - it must be coming up soon?

AFM, I'm afraid it's another BFN for me   .  Not too surprised with my ancient eggs (they are 43 next week - boo hoo   ).  I think they are well and truly past their sell-by date - but I've just started DHEA so we'll see if that gives them a boost   .

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

So sorry Bethany    

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bethany I am so sorry to hear it was a bfn   . Thinking of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bethany so sorry to hear it is another BFN I wouldn't get so dispondant if you had a good go ie: your clinic and cycle were synched then you would have a better idea.


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear your news Bethany. Hope your ok.

Congrats on being pupo bambiboo.

Midnight how are doing.

Good luck to anyone I've missed.


----------



## Bambiboo

Bethany - so sorry hun     

x


----------



## some1

Bethany - so sorry to hear that you had a bfn   

Good luck to all on 2ww   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to all you 2ww ers how are you all doing ?


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry Bethany - only just seen this       

Midnight - how are you doing?    

Hi morrigan!   

Anyonw else on 2WW?? 

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi GIAToo

Hope you are ok,

Im on the wait too.  Test next Sunday!  Gradually doing my own head in more and more, overanalysing every twinge etc..  Do this everytime and it only make the BFN all that more worse as Ive allowed myself to get excited!!!  Aahhh!!!

Anyway have booked OTD off work so that I can thoroughly wallow in my own misery if its a BFN!!!

Am I the only waiter at the moment??!!

x


----------



## Bethany915

Good luck, Bambiboo!  I hope the wait is not too bad.  Are you going to arrange something nice to do on your OTD so if it's a BFP you can share your good news   - and if it's not, you have something to take your mind off it a little?

AFM, no more IUI for me at the moment (finances will not allow, especially with Christmas and MOT/car tax coming up).  I am officially "old" now (just turned 43   ).  So I have started on the DHEA - no real side effects so far (although I have only been on 25 mg a day, just ramped it up yesterday to 50 mg) - and will carry on trying AI.  Next AI basting is due to be next Sunday - I can't realistically expect the DHEA to have had any effect by then   .  But maybe December or January might be lucky for me...

Hi to everyone else, especially anyone else on the 2ww.

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Minght how are you doing hun?
L x


----------



## midnightaction

Was another BFN for me   

I have decided after much soul searching that it is time for me to throw in the towel, after 7 years and 9 cycles I think I have come to the end of the line and it's pretty clear I am not gonna get to be a mom.

I feel like I have wasted alot of years on this journey and I feel sad and regretful that such a large chunk of my life has passed me by and I have nothing to show for it, but onwards and upwards I say !!

There are lots of things that I haven't done with my life and now that I am breaking free of the constant cycle after cycle of IVF I can get on with them. I have signed back up to finish my degree, booked a ridiculously expensive holiday, joined the gym, been head hunted by a new company after putting my CV out there...........I am just planning for the rest of my life now, and I am trying to find things that will fill the massive gap caused by never having children.

One side of me is so sad that I can hardly bear it, but the other side of me is so relieved, I feel like I can breathe again, and just be me  

I am not gonna be posting anymore, because well I will just be redundant, but I will still always remember to read and keep up to date with everyones stories, and will be praying for BFP's for all of you ladies who have been on this difficult journey as long as me   

To all of you still trying I wish you every luck in the world on achieving your dreams and getting your longed for BFP. For those of you that already have your precious LO's, I hope that every single day when you look at them you are reminded of how wonderful it is to have created such an amazing new life 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Midnight,

I am so sorry to hear your news.   

I can well imagine your exhaustion after all the treatment, 2ww's etc.  

It sounds like you have so many things planned and to look forward to.

Take good care of yourself,

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## ambergem

Sarah

I am so sad and disappointed that this wasn't your time- it should have been     .

You have been so strong throughout an unbelievably difficult journey. You have been a true inspiration to me and I'm sure lots of other ladies on here and it breaks my heart that you have been so unlucky  

I wish you all the luck in the world with everything you do in the future. I hope you enjoy all the things you have planned. Thank you for all the help and support you have given us. I hope you don't stop posting completely  

Love Linz xxx


----------



## some1

Midnight - so very sorry to hear that it was a BFN and the end of your ttc journey    Like Linz, I hope that you enjoy all the things that you have planned.  Not a single day goes by without me realising how incredibly lucky I am to be a mummy, I'm just so sorry that the same hasn't happened to you   

Some1

xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Sarah - so so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news and difficult decision    it's just as courageous to stop TTC as it is to carry on      I really hope you have a lovely 'ridiculously expensive' holiday.  
To echo some1 not a moment goes by that I don't feel utterly blessed to have my daughter and deeply saddened when others fail to realise their dream   
Take care  
Upsyxxx


----------



## bingbong

Midnight sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to come to this point and I really hope that you find lots of things to fill your life up so that it can be rich in other ways. 

Bambiboo     

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Sarah I admire you so much- that must of been such a brave descion - I'm sure you are feeling heartbroken at the moment but I'm sure the resilience you have shown over last few years will lead to a very fulfilling life. 

I only hope that I can show the same strength of character if I  face that situation. All the very best for the future.


----------



## Chowy

Sarah

I also echo what Some1 has said, I hope that I never take my LO for granted and I thank my lucky stars each and every day, but I also am saddened when others do not achieve their dream and feel for them so much.  I meet alot of people in my line of work who are terrible parents and are able to have children after children, I often look at them and think of our members on here who would make amazing Mums and wonder why oh why the right people cant become parents.

Enjoy the holiday you deserve it honey.

Take extra care of youself

Chowy and Pup.


----------



## greatgazza

Sarah

I'm so sorry to hear what a tough time you have been having and the difficult decision you have had to make    .  It's really good that you are putting plans in place to do things for you to enjoy and build yourself a fulfilling life.  I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, i'm already trying to consider that i may have to deal with it as i really don't know how much of this i can take after only having a couple of goes.  

Take really good care of youself.

GGx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Sarah

I'm really sorry to read your news and your heart-breaking decision    .  I hope you can throw yourself into your new activities and find lots of challenges and satisfaction from them.

I hope you don't mind me suggesting (and maybe you have thought of this already) - but it seems such a shame to put your dream away forever and you are still so young - so maybe you could see this time as an extended "break" - maybe even for 5 years (you would even then only be 35)? If you kept the door open to come back to it then, there might be further advances in treatment and/or you might consider adoption and/or your body might have subtly changed and/or you might find a man and get pregnant naturally?!  I feel so sad for you and, although I don't know you in real life, it sounds as though you would make such a great mum - so I would urge you not to give up on it forever unless you are really sure that closing the door completely is the right path for you.

I hope that hasn't upset you   and apologise if it has.  Like the others with LOs, I know that I am so lucky to have my LO and I only wish that everyone on here was able to achieve the same dream.

I wish you lots of luck and happiness in the next phase of your life.  Good luck with finishing your degree and starting your new job - and do pop back on here from time to time.

B xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Midnight, I am so sorry that it was a bfn for you and that you have made the difficult, heart breaking decision to end your ttc journey     . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

(((((Midnight)))))  been stalking you on here and keeping quiet in the hope that you would get a BFP.  So so gutted for you.  Don't blame you for wanting to throw the towel in.  Take care... you know where I am if you ever need anything xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Midnight....so so sorry. Wish there was something else to say       


xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Well, OTD is Sunday but I tested this morning and got a BFN and also found I was bleeding a bit this morning.

If its AF it is early and not started in its usual way (TMI, sorry) but seems wishful thinking and too late for it to be any sort of implantation bleed.   

Really really fed up of this now and tired at long everything seems to take.  Plan next is to egg share with IVF but I have to wait till end of Jan for consultation and then go on a 3 month+ waiting list for sperm and then start treatment.  I'll have grey hair by then.

Hope everyone else is ok

x


----------



## greatgazza

Oh bamb i'm so sorry     let's hope there is still a chance  

This is all so hard.  It will be small consolation right now but you have a few years on some of us old birds   and thankfully you started this journey when you were younger so have options, wish i'd been as forward thinking but never expected i needed to be.  Are there any other clinics with a shorter wait that do egg share you could consider?  Does egg share mean it doesn't cost at all?  Otherwise, how have you responded to the IUIs?  No of follies/lining etc?  Would mini OEIVF at reprofit be an option (you've already done the scary abroad stuff), think it's only 800e as that's what i had been hoping to do.  

When i first found out about egg share i was gutted i'd missed the boat age wise but when i found out a bit more about it i realised that sometimes the recipient can get all the eggs if there aren't many, is that right or am i completely wrong??  If that is the case i would find that really hard, i'm also not sure how i would feel if even if there were enough eggs for both if the recipient got pg and i didn't, there would also potentially be my 'children' out there that  i would never know.  But, i know nothing about this and i'm sure that hundreds of women wouldn't do it if there wasn't good to come out of it.  

I really hope i'm not speaking out of turn and like i said i really have no knowledge of it so could be talking absolute cobblers.  But maybe reprofit is worth a think?

If the wait seems too long maybe you could do another last minute hop over to CFC in the meantime 'just in case' and you won't even need the appointment.   

Take care of yourself.  It's good to have a plan going to focus on at least

GGx


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks GG

The IVF is technically "free" but you still end up paying about £1500 for sperm and tests etc.  So cheaper, but not cheap.  Really not keen on having IVF abroad for various reasons but it maybe something I need to look into a bit more.

There are definitely cons to egg sharing, have done it before.  Recipient only gets them all if you have a really small number (under 8 ish I think). I had 22 last time so shouldn't be a problem!!  I never found out last time if the reciepent was successful.  Will only find out when I have a child of my own.  Not sure how Id feel in the meantime.

Never went back to CFC and won't do, was not impressed with their service (IMO)!

Went to stork this time and would go back but it would be my 7th IUI and think its just throwing money down the drain.  Beginnning to wonder whether there is problem with my tubes.  Could spend £500 finding out but little point if going for IVF.

Think I may consider importing sperm to speed up wait over here.

Touch wood       , looks like bleeding may have stopped so will see whether it starts again later/tomorrow.

Better go, am due at work!

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Midnight        there are no words at times like these - you have been so brave through so much, take care, wishing you well for the future, Love Krissi


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Bambiboo - really hope the result changes for sunday  - but just in case I thought I would share my experience.

I too am now going down the egg share route (have finally got all the tests back and am due to see the nurse in a couple of weeks to start planning treatment and synching cycles with recipient). As you said all the extra test are expensive, but still a big saving on treatment with the clinic i am with.

I imported spem from xytex - really good service (delivered within 48hrs of order, lovely customer service reps), they let me share transportation costs with others having treatment at my clinic too. Web adress is www.xytex.com/ Also the clinic said that they use them as the quality is so much better than what they can get in the UK (but obviously that is just their experience, other clinics may feel differently). I have the UK liaison girls phone no if you are interested - feel free to pm me.

Love Krissi xx


----------



## GIAToo

Midnight - I don't really have the words, but I'll try by saying you are so strong and I really don't blame you for making this decision.  All power to you because as Upsy said, it is harder to give up in some ways than it is to keep going.  I hope you do find joy and happiness in whatever you do as there are so many choices in life.

Take good care and keep in touch     
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Sarah
. So sorry for your pain.  The girls have said it all.  Life can be soo cruel - but you never know what is round the corner.

If I could wave a magic wand I would give all the lovely girls on here our dreams - we sooo deserve it and I think all us mums realise how lucky we are and never take it for granted.  

Soooo wishing you well

xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Krissi.  

I was considering importing so will definitely check out their site, thanks for the tip!  My clinic didn't seem keen on me importing and said it would not save any time, but I can't see how it wouldn't.  Need to disuss this with them in a bit more detail.

Good luck with your treatment,

Love Bambiboo  xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Bambiboo


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

Definitely a   for me.  Whilst the bleeding did stop on Friday it came back today and was very heavy and painful so not going to make official testing.  

Finding it particularly hard this time       

Bambiboo x


----------



## greatgazza

sorry bamb    there's not really anything anyone can say to make it any easier but big hugs

GGx


----------



## kizzi79

Sorry to see your news Banbiboo    - this journey can be so hard, take care, cyber hugs    Krissi x


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo - so sorry to read your news hun      I think it definitely gets harder.    Be kind to yourself.   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## lulumead

big    Bambiboo, its just rubbish, and very tough. xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Bambiboo - so sorry to see your news   .  Hope you have some nice things planned to take your mind off it for a while.  Take care of yourself.

B xx


----------



## some1

Bambiboo - sorry to read your news   

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

Sarah - I'm so very sorry. You have been so strong throughout your journey and an inspiration to many of us. Enjoy your holiday, you deserve it, and I hope it is the start of a much happier time for you. 

Bambiboo - sorry it was a bfn   , it is horrible so take some time to look after yourself. Planning your next steps seems a positive plan. I imported from ESB and - even with the pregnancy slot charge - overall it worked out cheaper/about the same as single shots from my clinic for the number of cycles I've had plus I have two straws left just in case. I was really uncomfortable about how little information my clinic gave on its donors and the lack of choice, so even though importing was potentially more expensive it was the right decision for me. 

x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks for everyone's advice and support.  

Enjoying a glass of bubbles as part of my BFN diet!!  Feel bit better already!

Crazy and Krissi - thanks for all the advice on importing.  Im certainly leaning towards doing that.

x x


----------



## sweet1

so sorry to hear about your BFN Bambiboo, it's so unfair isn't it


----------



## bingbong

bambiboo sorry that this cycle wasn't the one. Sending you a big hug, 

Bingbong x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Sorry to hear about your BFN Bambiboo, sending you lots of      . Enjoy the bubbles, you deserve it!

I also imported from ESB, so PM me if you want to chat about it.  

LL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo  I am so sorry hun


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks everyone, feeling much brighter about things.  Onward and upwards as they say!!

Loobyloo - I may pick your brains on Sunday if you are at the meet up.

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, so sorry that it was a bfn for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Bambiboo - so, so sorry to hear your news. This journey can be so hard and so ruddy cruel. Good to see you are doing your best to pick yourself up - make suree you look after yourself!!

Smiling xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hope you're feeling a bit better bamb  

Bingbong i haven't said congrats yet.  Huge congratulations!!! How are you doing?

Well i had my DFET today!! So i'm back into the 2ww madness  

Had 1 x HB grade 1 and 1 x HB grade 1-2 transferred.  Stepan gave me a 40% chance of success!! And a 40% chance of twins with these grade embryos!!

GGx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Good luck gg!


----------



## lulumead

ooh GG very excited...another set of twins on the way I reckon    
xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Wow GG, sounds great.  Keeping everything crossed for you      xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, congrats on being pupo! Wishing you loads of luck       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG good luck PUPO
L x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks girlies!!

Lulu, part of me would like twins, terrifying but exciting too!  That way i wouldn't have to go through this again for a sibling when even older, skinter, hormoned out on drugs etc....

You know how it is with this....one minute you think 'yey i think it's worked' and the next you're convinced there's no way in the world it has.  Whatever happened to the good old days of sha*ging like rabbits and not even knowing about it till you missed a period.....*sigh*.....

For us poor girlies we don't have a partner to lean on either, or shout and throw things at which is what these hormones warrant!!  damn those men, where's a good punch bag when you need one  

GGx


----------



## lulumead

I would love twins...maybe even triplets!!  Think I am becoming seriously desperate to just have this all over and done with, have a baby and get on with my life.


Anyway, sending lots of   


I have a really good feeling that there are some BFP's coming our way on here.
xxx


----------



## greatgazza

I too want this over and done with as soon as possible, whatever the outcome to be honest.  If it isn't going to happen for me then i also want to know that asap so i can start to get over it and rebuild my life.  i don't know how some of you ladies who have had more treatments than me manage, you're all so strong and brave.  i don't know how much of this i can  do/take really.  If this one hasn't worked i might plan on two more DFETs and then that's it.  It's like the title of that book 'excuse my your life is waiting'......this does take over your life doesn't it and there has to come a point when it's just not good for you to put yourself through anymore.

Anyhoo!!! Postive mental attitude and all that   

GGx


----------



## lulumead

You won't need then...I've already told you, you will have twins   
xx


----------



## sweet1

I'm afraid it was a BFN for me  ..the third one....

I think I have 'known' for a while. I am really down about it this time as it was my final IUI vial at Reprofit and I kind of had 'third time lucky' as a benchmark in my head so don't really know which way to turn, mini IVF next I guess :S

There's a voice in the back of my head telling me to try one more IUI but to leave it the magical 36 hours after the trigger this time, which I haven't yet done. I've done a bit of research on FF and most of the IUI BFP's seem to come with this long a wait between trigger and basting. I don't honestly know if it'll make a difference, but I think I want to give it a final shot. No sure if I should stick with Reprofit though. Lots to think about. I've emailed Stepan to ask his thoughts.


I think the fact I was on 100mg Clomid this time and only managed 1 follie adds insult to injury...

' I think a lot of my problem with this process is that you can't 'see' what they're putting in and it could be anything, but I know I shouldn't think like that  


Good luck to everyone else on 2WW, Rose, GG, anyone else? (sorry if I have missed anyone)


----------



## greatgazza

Sweet SA i'm so sorry to hear about your bfn     I really don't think it gets any easier, even if you already think you know.  It's just so hard.

Not really sure what to advise about IUI or IVF to be honest.  Morrigan might come along with some thoughts she's had quite a few IUIs and is now switching to IVF.  I do think that IUI is really pretty hit and miss to be honest.  I'm not even sure the docs truly know what the best timings are and i guess it could happen differently on each cycle etc and there is just no way of knowing.  I guess as least with IVF you KNOW that there is much more likely to be fertilisation, whereas with IUI it's just pot luck.  If we weren't single and were ttc naturally this would be fine but we're only getting one shot at it a month and that happens to be a pretty long shot...... I was ready to switch to ivf after 2 iuis but then i am older than you so didn't feel i had much longer to try and i just wanted to up the percentages really and be giving myself a higher chance of success as i don't want to be on this roller coaster for years, i want to be pregnant as soon as possible and need to do all i can to achieve that.

Be interesting to know what Stepan would suggest after only getting 1 follie on a higher dose of clomid.  Did you have that problem before too?  

GGx


----------



## sweet1

No, on 50 mgs I got more than one!!!!!!!

Weird. I mentioned this to Stepan and his response was 'but you are not a machine you are a lady!' Hahaha! I think he was getting at the fact that it just is unpredictable. I've asked if he thinks switching to injectibles might be an idea, but my understanding is it's a lot more costly *sigh*


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sweet SA sorry to hear about your bfn            
This is such a hard journey - but iui is possible.  I think it was patterdale who fell on her 6th go.  Our bodies have a habit of surprising us when we least expect it and are resigned to moving onto the next step.

Big big hugs x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Sweet SA

So sorry to hear of your BFN.  Sadly it does seem to get harder each time, but I guess each time you are a step closer to the time it works!!

Take good care of yourself,

Love Bambiboo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweet Sa I am so sorry I hope that Stephan has some good advice with your follow up consult.  Re trigger I know with natural IVF they trigger 35 hrs before whereas with normal Ivf it is 36 hrs!

L x


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs sweet Sa - I do think bfn's def get harder 3 onwards- I was told that average iui's for "our" age range is 5-6 not sure if that's medicated or natural- it's a hard one because each time you think the next one will be the one - if I had my way again I would want to have scan 24 hr post iui to check I had ovulated -with a view to double basting if not- didn't happen that way on my 7th as planned as that fell on Sunday they had no staff in as they had no treatment. I kind of felt I had to be done with iui b4 moving on to ivf and boy was I done at 7- you could always set ivf date in a couple if months  and then pop a couple iui's in between - have you had hsg?  

Take care if yourself xx


----------



## bingbong

big hugs ssa, sorry that it wasn't this cycle.

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

sorry to hear about your bfn ssa. Sending you a big hug, 

Bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

So sorry SSA - thinking of you hun    

Rose xx


----------



## some1

SweetSA - so sorry to read of your bfn    .  IUI is a very hit and miss treatment and it is a very personal decision re whether to move onto IVF.  I always used the idea of throwing a six on a dice when thinking about chances of success (You have a 16.6% chance of throwing a 6, and IUI has a 10-20% chance of success) - you can throw a dice a lot of times before a 6 comes up, without there being anything wrong with the dice or the way you are throwing it (if you see what I mean).  Be interesting to hear what Stepan's thoughts are.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

SweetSA, so sorry that it was a BFN   . Thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

Sweet SA - so sorry to hear of your BFN   .  If your heart is telling you to have one more go at IUI, I would go for it.  Maybe you should look at a different donor?

GG - I am so pleased for you with your 2 embies on board!    And a 40% chance is amazing - it's probably about 10 times the chance (at our age) of using your own eggs.  I'm also amazed that you managed to get it all organised and done so quickly... Gives me some inspiration if I need to go down that road myself!  Good luck with the rest of your 2ww - not too long to go now...

AFM, I'm afraid it's a BFN again for me.  I have only been on the DHEA for 4 weeks so too early for it to make a difference - but I'm not sure if it will (don't really feel any different on it) and at 43 I am starting to think my eggs are just too old now   .  I am sooo lucky to have one LO - I wish I could be happy to just leave it and get on with my life with him - but I'd always imagined having 2 (or 3 or 4, but at least 2 ...)

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Bethany big hugs- it's never easy- I hope you achieve the dream very soon x

Gg - how are you doing have things settled x


----------



## Bambiboo

Sorry you've had another blow Bethany.  Big   s x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany I am sorry it is another negative month for you.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bethany sorry to hear it was not to be this month.  DHEA takes 4 months to reah its optimum - I started noticing changes after about 6-8 weeks ... spots etc..

GG how are you?

Big hugs everyone x x


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks for your kind words, ladies - they do help  .

GG - I have only just seen from another thread about your bleeding scare - poor you  .  How are things now?

B xx


----------



## GIAToo

Bethany and SweetSA - sorry about your BFNs      

GIA Tooxx


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany so sorry for your bfn   ...thinking our eggs might have passed their sell-by date is really not an easy thing to consider...my sister gave birth last year at 43 so there is hope....i think, from what i've read though, that ttc naturally would give us all more chance to still use our oldies, just wish we all had that option    

thanks for your thoughts girls.  I'm still spotting so don't know what to make of it really.  I've emailed Stepan a couple of times and he's keeping me on the same meds so I guess i'll just have to wait and see.  My mood's all over the place.  Had a plumber round today to put new pipes in my kitchen cos they kept blocking, sink not draining and overflowing, so it cost me £300 for 5 lovely hours of his time (the guy i was seeing earlier this year that i was really hopeful about was a plumber and i had fantasies of getting jobs done around the house whilst falling in love....*sigh*   )  And i've just come home to put the washing machine on but it's not working since he's been here, so i had a fiddle around and ended up getting quite a big electric shock and crumpled in a heap sobbing on the floor about everything (and worrying i'd done my chances of pregnancy some damage).  I know blokes are a pain in the **** but sometimes you just want one around to put their arms around you and make you think things will be ok and are more bearable...  

GGx


----------



## some1

Bethany - so sorry to read that you had a bfn   , thinking of you

GreatG - sorry to hear about your day with plumbing bills and electric shock    - don't worry about the shock affecting your chances, your little embryo is well protected in there.  Hope your spotting stops and you get wonderful news on test day.

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Bethany and Sweet SA, big     sorry not this time. Sending lots of    for next time.


A healthy dose of   for those who are waiting.  Am crossing fingers that we finish the year with some BFP's   
xx


----------



## sweet1

Thank you for your kind words ladies. Stepan thinks I should try mini stim IVF and he has almost convinced me (though I might squeeze in 1 more IUI if I can first)

Really sorry to hear about your BFN Bethany.

GG I hope the spotting stops hon. I know domestic issues can be stressful as I had a leaking washing machine pipe which was going through to the flat below a few weeks back and took ages to find the cause. Doesn't help when you are feeling fragile anyway. Know what you mean about would be nice to have a man around to give you a hug too. I can't help thinking it would all be easier witha man around *sigh* but then they can be a pain in the a** too.


----------



## greatgazza

Sweet SA i would have been going for mini IVF, i really liked the thought of the increased chances without the huge toll of full on drugs (also cheaper due to fewer drugs).  So much of this is just a huge toss-up isn't it, there are no guarantees, no definite answers or rights or wrongs.  when i was moving to DE i did actually, for once, write a list of pros and cons (i often think i should do it and never bother) but it did actually help clarify things for me when i saw the longer list of pros..... was still a tough decision but once i had seen in black and white a more positive, longer list on one side it helped me to rationalise it and come to terms with it.  You can just never know if the next go will be 'the one' but it helped me to know that my chances of success had increased.  And i didn't want to waste any more time but you are younger so have more time on your side so give yourself a bit of a breather maybe for a day or two, try not to focus on it and just let your mind wander and see where it keeps coming back to when you're relaxed and not 'trying' to come to a decision.

Yeah today was one of those days when everything you touch turns to sh*te..... what could go wrong, did go wrong....hey ho.

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bethany, so sorry it was a bfn for you   

GG, I hope that the spotting has stopped and you have a better day today all round   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs gg - us single girls hey! Travelling the world, fertility tx, careers we can do all that but I'm with you on the domestic disasters ! I hate having to ask for help- just remember loads of people have partners that are useless in the diy department !

Hope your days improved - an when you find that plumber get his mates number and I'll find an emergency to !!!


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

Well i actually shocked myself and took a test last thurs, just 7dp5dt and the line was so barely discernible i thought it must be a bad quality test as i just couldn't tell, so i tested friday faint line, and then today slightly darker line.....so...... i think i've got a bfp......but i'm still bleeding so i'm a bit worried it might be a chemical.....

not really sure what to think tbh, keep looking at the tests cos i think my eyes aren't seeing it right, and i just feel a bit weird, thought i would feel a bit more of the 'jumping for joy excitement' that others feel but i just feel a bit....well.....scared.  If this is for real and it sticks i guess i'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed about being single and that this could all really be happening.  I really don't want to seem ungrateful or miserable but i feel if i can't be honest on here and get support i don't know where i can.  I know it's what we've all been striving for and maybe it's just a bit of a shock as somewhere inside i never really thought it would work.  I have had thoughts of them being donor and feeling like they're not really mine and i feel more like a surrogate, just looking after them for someone...but i'm hoping, suity, that once things progress those feelings will start to fade?  Did you have them?  Are they normal?  

I guess in some ways the whole culmination of all this and then looking at the test on your own without a partner to look at it with and both be over the moon it just hit me that this is how it is from now on..... and it's not going to be easy (worrying about money, how i'll cope emotionally and practically, but maybe everyone has those fears? especially single women?).  I know i'll be fine and i'm hoping the excitement will kick in i guess it's just the realisation and shock that it's actually happened and if all goes well life will change so dramatically, forever.  Maybe i'm nervous because of the bleeding and some cramping/twinges i don't know but i hope no one will judge me harshly for these feelings as that's one thing we can't help is it, our feelings?  I didn't know whether to post all this but as i said if i can't air my thoughts here, where can i and i'm hoping my feelings aren't completely unusual and it's just a shock right now and there will be a period of getting used to it and adjusting.  I think i can feel a feeling of butterflies in the pit of my stomach but maybe i'm too frightened to let them loose in case of disappointment/something going wrong. 

I'm also already panicking a bit about telling people about the donor issue, what to say and when to say it, most of my friends and family know about my tx (i'm so open i struggle to 'contain' things sometimes my therapist says) so they are going to be waiting to know my results this week sometime but not all know it's donor.  I met a friend yesterday and didn't realise i hadn't mentioned it to her before but if i'm going to be totally honest and upfront with the child do i tell everyone totally openly about it from the outset just so it's always 'out there' and no big deal?

Sorry this has gone on a bit and i'm not sure it's the right place to be asking these kind of things but just needed to get some of this out there as i'm just feeling a bit scared i think...... 

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - am sending you a PM

Oh, and Congratulations!!

Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy

GG -         all those feelings are completely normal.  Many of us have gone through the entire alphabet of emotions on experiencing a BFP.  It's a huge and life changing moment that it's almost impossible to get your head round all in one go   .  Just take one day at a time and you'll find little moments of pure joy sneaking in when you'll forget all the doubts and anxiety and find yourself grinning from ear to ear     .  It's OK to be scared, even down right terrified    .  One step at a time and your'll be   before you know it   
take care
Upsyxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG -               You'd not be human if you didn't feel like that honey - I reckon all of us go through those emotions every step of the journey - I know I have pleanty of times.
Big congrats on your BFP honey - take care, rest up and stay strong.  We're all here x x x


----------



## sweet1

Huge congrats of your BFP GG. I think a lot of people must feel like that on top of all the other emotions so don't beat yourself up about it too much. I am sure once you settle into the pregnancy you will feel different


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey GG 

I don;t post on here much ever as i'm in between tx but I have been following your journey (as well as everybody else's) on the reprofit thread. 

I have never had a BFP and I am still going to use my own eggs in February so apart from being single too, we haven;t got much in common, you would say. but your post brought tears to my eyes. 

i think that one thing i have learnt on this site is that even though we are all after the same quest, we also are individuals with our own sets of circumstances, our own fears and feelings. don;t feel bad and certainly don't worry about upsetting or offending anyone. at the end of the day, you are spot on right, if you can't be honest about you feel on here and get understanding and support, where else can you get it. 

i don;t have any words of wisdom but i can see that Suitcase has sent you a pm so she will no doubt share her experience, and provide you with the understanding and the support you need. hopefully other ladies will do so soon too. I am rambling and don;t think i'm helping much    

i guess when i read your post, what came through my mind is that when one has been trying for so long and after so many disapointments, you want it even more so than you did at the beginning but it's such a hard journey to go through, and we put barriers up to protect ourselves. i think you need time to experience this experience for what it is, to let those barriers down and to enjoy your pregnancy. also, remember that we all express our feelings differently, it doesn;t mean we don;t feel them. some people are extrovert and very open about their feelings, some aren;t. don't be too hard on yourself, give yourself time and be kind to yourself and the little one(s?).  

I do understand the worries about money - i share them as well - but you know what, if only people who have no money probems whatsoever had children, there wouold be far far many less of us on the planet! also, kids don't "need" much that is material, they need a full tummy, a roof over their head and love, cuddles and kisses from those in their life - being a mummy, a daddy or anyone else. 

Being gay and single, i have done a lot of soul searching about it and you know, no matter what certain people out there will think or say, it doesn;t matter who the mummy or daddy is, it doesn;t even matter if the child is brought up by their mummy and daddy (i am in awe of people who adopt), as i said above, what matters is that you give the child a lot of love

right, i am rambling on so much now, sorry. hopefully this will have helped you a bit but no doubt other ladies will be there to help you soon

Congratulations by the way; i am really pleased for you. I hope that the bleeding stops soon and i wish you a very healthy pregnancy 

Take care 

Gini x


----------



## greatgazza

Thank you so much all of you for your lovely kind thoughts   

I felt nervous posting as i thought i would seem ungrateful but as has been said these feelings i'm having are not abnormal and speaking to a married friend just now she said even when her and her husband looked at the line on the test they weren't doing cartwheels they were just like 'oh, right, ok, er, wow, s**t, oh god' so it can put you in a bit of a state of shock i guess and take a bit of adjusting too, especially with previous history and worries about if it's working/going ok etc.  I hope the bleeding stops soon and hopefully some excitement will come my way.

Thanks girls, i really appreciate your support and thoughts.    

GGx


----------



## caramac

GG - congratulations!

I absolutely know how you feel...when I got my BFP I was experiencing AF-type pains and was so sure it was going to be a BFN that when the word "pregnant" came up on the test I felt sick. My heart was pounding and I felt wracked with guilt in a "oh my god what have I done?" way. Within a few days though I was over the initial shock and was "happy" - well as much as you allow yourself to be when you're waiting for that first scan! It's totally understandable to be frightened, scared, worried, upset...etc...etc..you've done something life changing!

As for the money...you've got plenty of time to work those sort of issues out.

As for the donor issue and whether to tell people, I've come to the conclusion that I'm happy to tell all to those people who are going to be in my and my boy's life long term, but for those people who you just bump into or aren't going to see regularly it's perfectly reasonable to retain most of the information as private. You can just be vague about the situation and only really nosy people will continue to ask questions. It's always your choice whether to answer or not. Do whatever you feel comfortable with. TBH one of the harder things I've found it trying to get some of my friends to remember that they don't have to tell other people everything - after all it's not their news to share - but some just can't help it. So you might want to give some thought as to whether you want to give some guidance/instructions to those you do share every detail with, for what you want or don't want them to pass on. I wish I'd done this as one friend in particular I'm sure has been sharing all the details with everyone she tells and it makes me annoyed as when I bump into people who know from her I'm never sure how much they actually know!


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks caramac

it's such a relief to know these feelings are ok, it just seems 'expected' of us to be doing cartwheels and jumping for joy and i didn't know how to cope/feel when i wasn't doing that.

I think, like you, that i will have to firmly 'coach' some of my friends as i'm pretty sure most of them have been blabbing to others not really thinking anything of it and as you say it's not their information to share but i think if i don't specifically tell them it's just not occurring to them that i might not want the world and his wife to know all the in's and out's!

GGx


----------



## Teela

GG many congrats on your BFP, I think all the emotions are normal, some of us are better at expressing
them - Im rubbish!!   . As Gini said the longer you plug away at this the more you want it, when I started I set
myself a stop level, which now seems so unimportant, I admire your honesty I wish I was as good at expressing myself
emotionally.

Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations GG - I'm sure that you will experience every emotion in the book- feel free to vent. I hope spotting settles down but it was obviously a good sign !! 

I wouldn't imagine doing probably your first cartwheel in 20 odd years would  be sensible anyway !! 

Really pleased for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gg huge congratulations on your bfp- posting fr phone so will write more when on pc-wed
X


----------



## Bethany915

GG - CONGRATULATIONS!      What a wonderful Christmas present!  I'm so happy for you - I had a tear in my eye too whilst reading your post.  It's not surprising that you are feeling a bit scared   - it is such a huge thing to be doing - but I just know you won't regret it!!  It IS hard work on your own (and I have often bemoaned the money and logistical difficulties that would just be so much less with a partner) - but the love and joy and pride you feel from bringing up your own child is simply overwhelming - I constantly look at my LO (even when he is doing annoying things like "posting" my favourite CDs out through the cat-flap into the snow   ) and I just think I am sooo lucky to have him.

As the others have said, since you have been wanting this for so long, it must be a complete shock to now have a BFP.  And, on the other hand, things seem to have moved so quickly for you recently - not many weeks ago, you were agonising about your translocated chromosomes and now you are pregnant with donor embies - so I'm sure the speed of events has added to the shock.  I remember when I made the decision to go it alone with a KD, it was all a bit impetuous and it worked first time - and I was in floods of tears thinking "How can I possibly be pregnant by an (almost) stranger on my own - when I so wanted to have a baby with a loving partner?" - almost as if doing it this way was "second best" - but I can guarantee when you have your baby in your arms, you won't think that he/she is second best at all!  

Re the donor embies questions, I'm sure the baby/ies will feel like your own very soon and I'm sure Suity has said some reassuring things - and once you have got over the shock, you also might like to look on the single women's toddler board - there is an interesting discussion there at the moment about when / what to tell your child/ren - and also you might want to PM some of the others who have double donation children.  Although you have had donor "help" to create the embies, you will of course have carried the child/ren and the uterine environment can turn on or turn off certain genes (epigenetics) so you still have contributed to their genetics - and of course you will be doing the most important task of loving them and caring for them every day   .

Don't worry too much at the moment about money and how you will cope - there is too much to think about everything at once.  You can start planning all that when you are a bit further on in your pregnancy.  And you WILL find a way - if you have a job, you will get working tax credits and even if you don't, there are other benefits you can claim.

I hope the bleeding stops soon - I don't know much (or anything) about twin pregnancies - but could the bleeding suggest that one embryo has "taken" and the other one hasn't? i.e. in that case you would be pregnant with a single baby?  (Hope that's not too upsetting a thought and I'm sure someone will be along soon to correct me if that sounds crazy).

Anyway, congrats again and don't worry about telling us about your feelings - we are all here to help each other.  And I'm sure you will start to feel happy about it very soon once you get used to the idea   .

B xx


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news GG    
Just feel what ever you feel, it is a totally overwhelming. I found it hard to know what to do with myself by the time it worked for me, I felt like I had forgotten why I was going to the clinic...it was just something I did!!  And I definitely had the moment of sadness that I was on my own when finding out.  


Hope the spotting settles and that all goes well.
xxxxxxxx


PS: we can do the excitement for you for a while        ,  I am very happy that we are ending the year with a BFP on here.


I think there might be more to come


----------



## Diesy

PS: we can do the excitement for you for a while        ,  I am very happy that we are ending the year with a BFP on here.

Wow, GG!!!!  I'm with Lulumead!  Congratulations!  Wow!!!!

Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks so so much girls.  Thank you for doing the excitement for me and i'm sure it will be contagious soon i am bleeding a bit more today and having cramps though so really don't want to get my hopes up too much in case it's not all i hope it to be.

Bethany you're right it has all happened really quickly for me and i didn't really give myself much time to get my head round donor eggs tbh, i did wonder if i was rushing things but felt compelled to carry on so i'm dealing with it as i go along and muddling through somehow but it certainly has all added to the overall shock and overwhelming nature of it all.

thanks girls i'm so glad you're all here and so understanding and lovely don't know where i'd be otherwise.   

GGx


----------



## acrazywench

GG - congrats on your bfp. Sending you lots of sticky vibes - hope that little embie stays put.   

Bethany and Sweet SA - so sorry to hear about your bfns.   I hope you can take some time to look after yourselves and enjoy Christmas and that 2011 brings you your bfps.

xx


----------



## some1

GG - congratulations on your bfp!  Hope your bleeding settles down and you soon start to get your head around things - just take it one day at a time.

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

GG - just logged on to see your news!! How fab!      Gonna PM you!
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hmmmm, well, really not sure if i spoke too soon  

Bleeding is a bit worse today and more red (sorry tmi).  Spoke to gp on phone this morning who thinks it sounds like a miscarriage..... she said there was nothing they could do i would just have to wait and see and see if it all comes away..... called the maternity day assessment centre who said to get referred to either gynae emergency or epu by gp or go to a and e.  Only reason i'd bother would be to help better inform another tx and see if they can find anything going on that would help know what to do next, change meds etc or see if one embryo is implanting and one coming away... Called gp again and she spoke to epu who reinforced what she had said that it was too early and i would have to just wait and see.

Emailed Stepan last night to mention the increase in bleeding and see if i should change meds etc and i got the 'congratulations you are pregnant' email!  I might up my cyclogest to 3 x 400mg now which it says you can do in that email and the progynova from 3 x 2mg to 4 x 2mg but it might all be p***ing in the wind tbh.  And doing HPTs aren't any good cos they'll still show hcg regardless..... GP said to call later in the week and update them and take it from there.  I was just hoping that even at this stage they might be able to find something out that i could 'fix' for next time i.e. maybe i need gestone injections instead of progesterone pessaries etc not really sure what they might be able to tell, maybe nothing....

GGx


----------



## lulumead

Hi GG     


Is it worth doing beta bloods to see what is going on?? Although it all costs, and maybe its a case of waiting it out.


Upping meds sounds like a good idea - it can't do any harm.


And I know sometimes its not helpful ( I never find it useful myself!) but sometimes people do have a lot of bleeding and all is ok.


Wish there was something I could say of use. Take care...keep us updated. Is it worth just going to A&E and getting referred up to EPU anyway?
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

If you can find a GP or clinic to do bloods I would get HCG and progesterone tested asap and repeat in 24hrs..this will at least tell you if HCG levels are rising (if they are dropping then def a miscarriage I'm afraid) and testing progesterone will identify if any issue with that for future cycles...

If your GP/clinic/EPU won't help, you can get bloods done through private GP or lab in London - but will cost you (I paid £175 for the 2 tests and private GP consult)

So sorry you are going through this    
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

thanks ladies

suity did you have your progesterone tested with that consult as well?  Who did you go to?  Should i just google 'private gp' to see if there's one in my area?  didn't know there was such a thing.

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I didn't have progesterone tested but only because I didn't think of it at the time...Dr Gorgy later said would have been good to do so...

Yes, I just googled 'private GP in surrey' and went from there....there were several to choose from but I guess it depends where you are in the country...this is an affluent area so I guess there's a market for private GPs here...

good luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## kizzi79

Really hope you are OK GG      - really hopeyou have better news in the coming days   

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG I really hope you get the answers you need and that the outcome is positive.  I'd agree with lulu ref having a beta test done.  I know my GP did mine for  me - I did tell them that the clinic required the test before I stopped the meds.

Have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## greatgazza

i think i'd really have a fight on my hands to get a beta test (she just kept saying today that they didn't/wouldn't do them and it won't change anything and i just had to wait) and in many ways what is the point?  it will confirm things for me but there isn't anything i can do about it?  also if they did agree to it as it's nhs i would have to wait a couple of days, at least, for the results wouldn't I?  I was thinking that maybe if they're not willing to do that, which i think will be the case, then i would really try and push for progesterone bloods so that at the very least i could change my progesterone support for next time.

I might try saying that mini and see if  can get a beta but wouldn't they say the usual thing that as i'm paying for my tx i should get bloods done by my clinic?  Obviously not possible with reprofit but their stance seems to be that if you're going private/abroad you're on your own really and it's not their problem....Is there anything else the beta test will tell me that i'm missing? Or is it just going to confirm one way or the other?

GGxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey I think that you must do what's the right thing for you that won't cause you any undue stress / worry.  You really don't need that at the moment.  My GP was a star and I got the results really quickly.  Think I had them the next morning.

By having the beta test and it continuing to mutliply will show that the pregnancy is as it should be and the bleed is something they need to investigate instead of ignore?  Just my opinion honey - but am   that everything is ok x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

when I had my bloods done via private GP they took the bloods at ca 1pm and she called me with the results at 4pm....that's what you get if you pay for it I guess...


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks mini, i'm going to call my gp's tomo and see if the 'nice' gp is on duty and will help me, if he's not  i'm not going to let up without the progesterone test, but as you say i could do without the stress of them being unhelpful.

Suity,i called a private gp i found today and they thought it would be about £180 to register and consult and betas, i just don't know if i see the point really.  Spending that money to tell me something that i can't do anything about..... That money might be better spent on my next tx and going towards my gestone injections...

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fair point GG - mine cost £175 and the reason I did it was because Dr Gorgy wanted me to have IVIG drip when I got my BFP and that drip costs £1200, so I wanted to be sure it was def a BFP and levels were rising before I spent £1200
whereas in your case I can see that it could be wasted money as you will know one way or another soon enough anyway
good if you can get the progesterone tested though - could help with next cycle

take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

defo worth the money then in your case suity.

just wondering though, obviously the cyclogest is going to skew the results but i guess if i have an issue and it's on the low side then that would show up regardless of the extra progesterone support?  My last day 21 progesterone bloods came back ok, at 61, taken on 14th sept this year but i guess they can change at any time, like anything can?

GGx


----------



## morrigan

GG- How stressful for you- I can't remember where you are in uk but birth company in london do Betas for £50.00 I think and progesterone for £40. you might find you get a better response if you turn up at EPU- I think most of them have drop in arrangements.

I really hope it settles- thinking of you.


----------



## greatgazza

thanks morrigan

i was told today i had to be referred to the EPU by my GP so she called them to try and book me in but they agreed with what she said that it was too early to be able to do or see anything.  so you think i might be able to just turn up?  if that's an option that would be great, i might look on the hospital website (watford general) and see what it says and i'll give them a call tomorrow.  

GGx


----------



## morrigan

GG some do some don't- I have a feeling watford doesn't having just had a peak on line- try http://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/whoarewe.asp for surrounding ones and there referral guidleines!- or just go with turning up at A+E option who will probably want to pass you straight on to the EPU.

Grrr to your GP xxxx

/links


----------



## greatgazza

That's a great link morrigan thanks.  The guidelines are really useful. 

I think you're right about watford not having a drop in service and i'm not sure i can self refer.  I may think about going to a + e as from the guidelines it says people get referred from there to the epu.  I just feel a bit of a fraud/a bit naughty going to a +e but then why is it so difficult just to get a bit of cooperation and a bit of support??  It seems from the guidelines that they will do the array (beta) hcg bloods but again i feel a bit cheeky having already asked my GP to refer me and her having spoken to them but i suppose if it saves me £180 then why shouldn't i?  there should be more help available for us, we're already shelling out thousands on this treatment and we're not draining their resources by the way we're having to do things and as my sisters was saying to me today they do have  a 'duty of care' to uphold...


GGGGrrrrrrrr to GPs who aren't lovely and helpful!!    

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

if you are pregnant and bleeding (which you are) then you are justified in going to A&E....hopefully they will then refer you to the EPU where you can at least get the blood tests done
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Of course it's not naughty - you should some of the rubbish people got to a+e with - I wouldn't expect to get any emotional support from them though but hopefully they will sort what you need xxxx just do it in times epu is open.


----------



## bingbong

and take a good book!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I personally wouldn't go to A&E unless you think it's an accident or an emergency, you'd get referred to gynae maybe ! If they have a gynae team on site, or have a pregnancy test done urine, not all will do a bhcg & then what are you going to do in 48 hrs for follow up one? or you may get passed back to GP services, out of hours not all have gynae scanning facilities. I had a scan at 5 weeks before. There are self referral EPU's eg ST Thomas in London have 24 hr if you're happy to travel in.
Good luck hope your Gp becomes more supportive!


----------



## Bethany915

GG - just to say I'm really sorry to hear your latest news   .  I do know of someone (friend of a friend) who miscarried and a few weeks later found out she was still pregnant (she had evidently miscarried one of twins and kept the other one) - and went on to have a healthy pregnancy.  But I suppose that is a rare occurrence, so I guess better not to get your hopes up.

Anyway, I hope you get things clarified one way or the other very soon, so you can decide on your next steps.

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks girls for all your thoughts and advice.    Have answered this more fully on singles abroadies thread about getting blood test done today etc.  sorry, keep thread jumping if someone asks me something on another one!! Me all over at the moment, all over the place!

For future reference for anyone who needs it i think the thing about needing to stop meds that mini suggested is a really useful argument to push for getting betas done so you can know one way or another and i can't really see why Gps are so against it i just don't know what the big deal is but if you make enough noise they really should do it for it, all this is stressful enough without being fobbed off and kept being told to 'wait and see'. 

GGx


----------



## Teela

Hi GG,

Just wanted to send you    . I am away for a few days so may miss your posts, I hope its good news.  

Teela
x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi Ladies, I had ET today and would love to join you all here. i have two weeks ahead and it would be lovely to fill in the time with you.
Cheers Jaxxs


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Jaxxs  congrats on being PUPO    here's hoping the dreaded 2ww flies by.

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, how are you doing? Sorry to read that you are having such a worrying time   

Jaxxs, congrats on being Pupo   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

hi there

things aren't looking too good unfortunately, bleeding has got worse since sun/monday and the lines are fading on the hpts....had my second beta hcg bloods today so will find out tomorrow for sure....then i can stop my meds and maybe get back on anti depressants.  My first bloods came back as 540 which they said means 3-4 weeks pg but it means nothing until the second test tomorrow and i really do think it's not going in the right direction..... 

gonna take a bit of a breather and have a think until the new year though.  bit terrified that i may have other, maybe immune, issues or something as you can't really get much better than grade 1, 5 day blasts from a 22 year old but the immune tests are so extortionate and then if they're positive the treatment for them is too... as if all this wasn't tough enough without having to worry about money too.  

don't know if anyone can help but i'm supposed to be out for a xmas meal tomorrow night, if i'm up to it, and i just wondered if/when it might be ok (sorry tmi warning) ok/safe to use a tampax instead of pads?  I guess it it's all confirmed that it's over maybe it doesn't really matter as i can't do any damage?


GGx


----------



## smilingandwishing

GG - So sorry to hear things may not be going well and have everything crossed for you that you get good news.

If I were in your shoes I wouldn't use a tampon as it is not recommended for bleeding in pregnancy.

Sending you hugs

Smiling xx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks smiling

just wondering though if it gets confirmed tomorrow that i am miscarrying would you think it might be oK?  It's not a total hardship to stick with the pads i guess but i just never use them and hate them!  Would feel more comfortable on a night out to not use them but if i have to it's not such a huge deal

GGx


----------



## morrigan

Gg the reason they say not to use is that the cervix may be slightly open and therefore put you at higher risk for infection - however many people have early losses without knowing so still use tampons and are fine - if you do use one be ultra on spot for feeling ill signs of infection. I hope tommorrow brings better news  x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi GG,

I'd ask doctor or midwife.  What about putting a question up on the ask a midwife section on the forum.  

I think the reason you are told to use pads rather than tampons is that when miscarriage occurs the cervix is open and also it is important that everything is expelled. I THINK that using tampons can introduce infection and also inhibit complete expulsion.

Smiling xx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks smiling.

Yes, that's a good idea.  I had thought about the risk of infection, but i guess i only thought that was damaging if it was doing the baby any harm if the pg was viable but i guess i could get an infection too.  When i call to get my bloods tomorrow if it's a negative i'll see if i can speak to the nurse who took my bloods.

It's not a big deal i can manage if needs be with pads.

GGx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Gg - don't give up just yet honey       I'm   that the outcome is different x x 

Ref Tampons / pads - I was always told to stop using tampons a couple months prior to treatment - so that's what I've done.  Wouldn't wear tampons now honey - not worth the rsik of infection.

Take care x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I hope that your blood test comes back with good news, your BHCG was v high you might have been carrying two or more- and loosing one, what a nightmare.

I stuck with pads with miscarrying for the reasons the girls said and also you can then monitor blood loss.

L x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

Afraid it's all over for me....   first beta was 540, second beta was 68     Sadly the good beta from tues gave me a bit of hope back that maybe there was still something going on in there and there had been two and i was losing one......  I'm going to stop taking the meds today then i won't have to wean myself off the prednisolone.

I'd be interested in your thoughts on my progesterone levels, on tuesday it was 46 and yesterday it was 69 (after tues i did start taking an extra pessary) so I had been on 2x 400mg cyclogest and then 3 x400mg cyclogest for a couple of days.  That level seems pretty low to me, am i right?  I'm going to email all this to Stepan and get his thoughts for next time but that sounds llike an issue doesn't it?  What sort of levels should they be?  Would gestone injections 'fix' that?

Really thought there might still be a glimmer of hope.  Is this what's known as a 'chemical' pregnancy?  Doesn't feel it does it justice really, i was pregnant and then i miscarried, having all the bleeding that goes with that. 

I'd be interested in any thoughts about what to look  into/consider for next time.  You can't get much better than grade 1 5 day blasts from a 22 year old can you? Although i guess there still could have been issues/abnormalities with the embryos but i'll never know.  I will know before next time if i have factor v and whether to inculde clexane in the mix.  I'm just terrified if i might have immune issues cos of the expense and i was so relieved thinking i'd cracked it this time and didn't have to worry about money for further treatments and now feel i've got to worry about that as well as consider more tests and even more expense.

I just don't know whether to have another go, as this time, with the prednisolone etc as it could just be 'one of those things' and there are no guarantees etc and has suity has shown it can still take a gew goes even with good young donors etc


Head's in a bit of a spin as you can probably gather.  Going to take a bit of a breather over xmas and new year and have a think about what to do in the new year.... Will be joining some of you for reprofit in feb/march i think..

Any thoughts welcome... 

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh GG I am sorry, I was hoping for better news for you today    

I've actually never had my progesterone levels tested so I can't help on that one from personal experience.  A bit of googling suggests that in the first tri levels should be 10-90 ng/ml with the average being 20 at 4wks pg. Which would suggest you don't have a problem with progesterone at all if yours was measured as ng/ml? Infact yours look really good/high. I'd definitely check that one with Stepan and see what he says...
Gestone would help if you had low levels, but as I say, you don't look like you'd need it (and I'd avoid it if you can - nasty big needles in your buttocks...)

As you know, grade 1 5 day blasts are still no guarantee of success (think average stats are ca 40% success so that's still 6 in 10 for whom it doesn't work) - I know that's no consolation but it does seem to be a case of perseverance in many cases. I don't have data to back this up but I'm sure I've read that 90% of women get successful in 3 cycles....so don't give up just yet    

That said, I do think immunes is the other thing to look into - I know the tests are pricy but at least then you know if you do have issues which need additional treatment and you can make an informed decision. Otherwise you're spending money on FET without even knowing if you are in with a good chance - feel free to PM me if you want more info on immunes/Dr Gorgy etc, and there is an excellent FAQ on the immune thread which if you haven't seen already, have a look at (let me know if you need the link)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out, I totally understand how you feel about thinking you've cracked it and then having it all taken away from you - happened to me with my own eggs a couple of years ago and it's just awful    

Hope you manage to take a good break over Xmas, give yourself time to get over the sorrow and disappointment of this cycle and come back fighting in the New Year
take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

GG words fail me, be good to yourself and you know we are all thinking of you, just wish I could be there in person to give you this   

Take care

Chowy


----------



## caramac

GG sorry to hear your news. 

As suity has pointed out though, even with donor embryos it's still far from 100% guaranteed to work, so don't necessarily feel there needs to be something wrong with you i.e. immune issues. It could be just you fell into the wrong side of the odds this time. I think a break over Christmas would be good for you as you've had it pretty full on for the past few months. Then maybe give DEs another go in the New Year?


----------



## lulumead

big     GG. My clinic said it was good to have implantation on my 1st IVF which was biochemical, certainly doesn't feel good!! But hopefully there is some truth in what they say and that you have good news in 2011.


XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, so sorry to read your news, thinking of you       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks suity, chowy and caramac

Yes i'm going to take a breather and regroup for the new year.  If i can find the money i might try and go skiing so i will at least have done something fun/enjoyable in the last six months and not just have stress and disappointment to look back on.

Suity it seems that my surgery measures progesterone in nmol/l units.  God it's all so confusing with different ways of doing things but i'll look into it while i take a time out.

One thing that really really saddens me and that i'm really struggling with is that even if i take quite a break from all this as there's not such a time bomb hanging over me with donor embryos that even if maybe, just maybe, i were to meet someone i couldn't really even consider trying to conceive naturally due to my chromosome problems so it just seems hopeless even thinking that that miracle/dream could happen for me.  It makes it seem pointless even thinking that meeting someone is a possiblility i can allow on my radar.  If i didn't have those issues i might think 'ok, i'll take a break for a while and think about getting back out there' but even that's not really a viable possibility.   

GGx

PS thanks lou -ann


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I am so sorry to hear you sad news  , I was really hoping that maybe you had one still left in there. i hope that Stephan can give you good advice for the future.

Re: Progesterone levels it might be worth posting on the ARGC thread at Mr T monitors progesterone and BHCG's when the ladies are pregnant so they might have some advice, also maybe as Minxy (Natasha) she is not ARGC but has had progesterone issues I recall.

I hope that you go to your party and enjoy a skiing trip, sometime a break helps.

Re chimical pregnancy def- I am not sure the actually def, I know a missed miscarriage is when a HB has been seen.

Take care and I do hope that you are with friends and family to support you
L x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks jj,

sorry lulu i missed you, thanks.

GGx


----------



## lulumead

more     GG.


I just googled converting nmol/l to ng/ml and you basically divide by 2.5 so 46 becomes 18.4 and 96 becomes 27.6. Just in case its useful to have both measurements.


x


----------



## upsydaisy

so so sorry GG      
Take care of yourself
Upsyxxx


----------



## morrigan

Thinking of you GG - I think it's good to take some time - to try and make you feel positive i know someone that is 20 w with twins who early loss in her previous cycle and then got sticky bfp 3 months later.

I think chemical pregnancy is just another name for very early 
pregnancy loss that was only known about because of blood urine 
tests - whatever it's called it's not fair is it x

Hope you can take some time for yourself x


----------



## Rose39

GG - so sorry to read your news hun. This journey is so tough, especially when things were looking initially so hopeful for you. Sending you big hugs    .

Picking up on your question, I'd call this an early miscarriage, not a chemical pregnancy.... a chemical pregnancy (as far as I understand) is when you get a very low beta test result that meant an embryo tried to implant but didn't fully implant. You had a definite positive pregnancy test hun, but something went wrong sadly which meant it didn't stick.

As Suity has said, I'd also suggest looking into immunes.... they are pricey, but then if you discover you have issues, you're maximising your chances of it working out by having them treated (which is cheaper in the long run - it's the total cost per baby, not per cycle of treatment). 

I think it's a great idea to look into a skiing trip  - trying to cope with the ups and downs of tx is hard, and doing things that put balance back into your life and help you to feel positive enables you to continue trying without going totally bonkers! (it's been nearly 3 years of back to back IVFs for me and so I speak from experience... little treats and planned nice things are essential on this journey!). 

Hope that you feel stronger very soon and can start looking forward and making new plans   

Rose xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh GG, i am so sorry to read your news, as the others have said, we were all rooting for you and hoping/expecting to see some better news today. BFNs really suck and hurt but i think that it is even more upsetting and cruel to have gone through a positve test and then have a early m/c. Words fail me and i realise they would not help much but you are in all our thoughts and i am sending you big                      

i would suggest, don't decide on immune tests or not right now; give yourself time to consider it, weigh things up and research it. if you do the tests and something comes up, at least you'd know and could tackle the issue but as you say the tests are expensive and the tx too so you need to be prepared for the cost   

look after yourself hun and i hope that you have the support of friends/family at this difficult time. I hope that 2011 brings you a lot more happiness       

Gini x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi Ladies, Thankyou all for yur warm welcome to this thread. I am resting lots today as in day 2 of pupo.
GG, So sorry to hear your sad news.   
Jaxxs


----------



## Bambiboo

GG  - so sorry hun.

Sounds like you need to take some time out for yourself.  Maybe take a complete break from all things FF and come back to it with a clearer and stronger head.

Bambiboo x x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, Day 3 of pupo for me, and am going to enjoy a gentle stroll around Barcelona to enjoy the sunshine, as I dont expect to see much when I return to LOndon. All the best everyone
Jaxxs


----------



## Teela

GG    Sorry to read your news, I hope 2011 brings you more positive news

Jaxx congrats on being PUPO, enjoy you walk in the sun, its freezing here 

Teela
x


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks for the welcome Teela, it is very pleasant here in Barcelona and am glad to be here keeping myself busy for the first few days of my 2ww. How many other ladies on this thread are on 2ww, anyone else testing around the same time as me? Well off to see some Gaudi sites today ( gently of course.)
Cheers Jaxxs


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations Jaxxson being Pupo- whens your OTD

Rose how are you doing?

GG hope your ok.

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks for the welcome Morrigan, My test day is 30th December. I am in Barcelona at present waiting for my flight home tonight. This has been a lovely way to spend my first few days of pupo and has stopped me from over examining every little twinge. When I get back to london it will only be a few days until Christmas and then nearly at OTD. Hopefully I can keep my mind occupied.
When are the other ladies on this thread Testing, anyone testing the same day as myself?
All the best 
jaxxs


----------



## jaxxs

Merry Christmas everyone, hope all te 2ww are going well.
Jaxxs


----------



## lulumead

Some christmas     to everyone on the 2WW.
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thinking of you all on the 2WW

Sending lots of christmas cheers wish you the best Christmas present ever x x


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, hope you all had a great Christmas, congrats Lulumead on your bfp.
I test in three days time....fingers and everything else crossed,
Jaxxs


----------



## lulumead

am sending lots of      for a lovely end of year BFP for you Jaxxs. Hope you are not going too     waiting...


    


xxx


----------



## morrigan

Jaxxs I'm impressed with you resolve not to test early - is that lasting - I've got everything crossed some very exciting news is on the horizon.


----------



## jaxxs

Thanks Lulumead and Morrigan for your well wishes. Only 2 days to go until I test. I wont test early, simply because Iam too scared to do so. I am swinging madly between hope and anxiety today. Just trying to keep busy today and tomorrow.
All the best to both of you.
Cheers Jaxxs


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you all the best Jaxx - really hope this is the one for you   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jaxx, hang on in there! Sending lots of    and   your way. Good luck for testing.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

lulumead - only just noticed your BFP!! Woo hoo!!        Take care xxx

Jaxx - good luck for OTD       

Lou-ann - I see you start down-regging tomorrow.....all the best for this cycle       

Hope I haven't missed  anyone else.....?

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jaxxs

Hi everyone, test day tomorrow, swinging between excited and nervous. Thankyou GEAToo, Louann and Krissi, for your positive thoughts and well wishes, I too am really hoping this is the one for me. 
All the best to everyone else 
Cheers Jaxxs


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Jaxxs      Hoping for some fab news from you tomorrow!! 

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jaxxs I hope that you have a wonderful new year gift!!


----------



## jaxxs

Linz,JJ1and everyone else, thankyou so much for all your positive thought s and well wishes, it means so much. My first test this morning was inconclusive so had to repeat it and it is a BFN.   I am taking today to absorb this news am feelng quite low.
I wish you all the best and hope you all get the success we all wish for
lots of love
Jaxxs


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to hear your news jaxxs - always rubbish x be kind to yourself - thinking of you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am so sorry - take care of yourself. 

L x


----------



## lulumead

Big     Jaxxs. So sorry to hear not this time. 
take care of yourself.
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jaxxs, I am so sorry to hear that it was a bfn   . Thinking of you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

So so sorry Jaxxs      - this journey can be so difficult. Take care, love Krissi  xx


----------



## Rose39

Jaxxs - so sorry to hear your news hun. This journey is so tough and unfair - sending you big hugs     

Rose xx


----------



## Teela

Jaxxs so sorry hun    

Teela
x


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry Jaxxs, know it'll be little comfort at the moment, but New Year and new luck.

     

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Jaxx - so sorry to hear it is a BFN this time.  I hope you get support you need. Sending you hugs!

Smiling xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jaxxs - I'm so very sorry to read this news. Its dreadfully unfair and I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling. Take lots of care of yourself


----------



## greatgazza

Jaxxs I'm so so sorry this really is the hardest journey anyone could ever go on isn't it, no rhyme or reason and certainly no justice when it happens to others much less deserving so easily.  So sorry, take care   

GG x


----------



## some1

Jaxxs - so sorry to read that you have a bfn   

Some1

xx


----------



## jaxxs

Hello to everyone, thankyou so much for your kind thoughts and wishes, it has ment so much, and helped to ease the saddness a little. Hope 2011 brings happiness and success to you all.
Happy New Year
Jaxxs


----------



## GIAToo

Thought I'd get back on this thread so I can obsess about my 2WW in peace!    Already hating that bloated/AF feeling   

Is it just myself and Roo at the moment with Lou-Ann joining us on Saturday?

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Rose39

Good luck to GIAToo and Roo! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both! Looking forward to seeing Lou-Ann on here shortly!                   

Rose xx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations giatoo and Roo on being pupo.

I'm looming forwardto hearing about the BFPs.


----------



## lulumead

great new GIAT and Roo - roll on the next two weeks...looking forward to good news.


Good news about embies too Lou-ann    
xxx


----------



## Diesy

Aw, good luck GIA Too and Roo!
     x2
 Diesy


----------



## Lou-Ann

GiaToo and Roo, congrats on being Pupo, I really hope that this is the one for both of you     . 
I should be joining you tomorrow morning, ET is at 8.10am    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Good luck GIAToo and Roo - sending you loads of      

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Ann I hope that ET goes well XX


----------



## Roo67

Oohh forgot about this thread, has been so long since I have been on here, but suppose this is where I belong for the next couple of weeks   


come on girls - lets do it for the singlies 


R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks JJ   

Well I am officially PUPO with 1 grade 3BB blast. OTD is 9th Feb     

Roo and GiaToo, I hope that you are both okay     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Congrats Lou-ann - that is fab news. let the madness begin   

My OTD is not until 10th feb, which would be 14days post 5day transfer, not sure I will last that long though !!!



GIA - how are you doing hun ??#


r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

To all the 2WWers ..... here's to a productive 2011!!!


     


Mini x x


----------



## acrazywench

Lou-Ann, Roo and GIA2 - hope the 2ww madness doesn't drive you too batty. Sending you all lots of       and sticky vibes. Let's hope Feb brings some fantastic news to this thread.

xxx


----------



## Chowy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I cant wait until 9th and 10th of Feb

Good luck to you all        that we have a 3 out of 3.

Chowy and Pup xxx


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - fantastic news!  good luck     

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks for all the lovely good wishes ladies.    

Yes let's hope Roo, Lou-Ann and I can score a hatrick!!      
Er, Roo, don't think I will last until 9th Feb either   
I'm good, went for some acupuncture this morning and now just chilling and enjoying the company of my cousin's 17 yr old daughter, watching movies  etc.

Love to all
GIA tooxxx


----------



## lulumead

come on lovelies, I'm looking for that hatrick     


some   to help.


xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

A hat-trick would be an absolutely fantastic start to the year!       

Chowy, as Gia and Roo have already said, I'm not sure that we are going to be able to wait till the 9th and 10th of Feb either   

GiaToo, enjoy your chilled out evening   .

Roo, hope you are chilling out too   

 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Home Sweet Home  


Just home after a lovely but busy few days, I intend to do hardly anything until I'm  back at work on Tuesday. Little bit of shopping (food) and cooking then the rest of the time spent in front of the TV catching up on sky +




R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo you spend the time resting and snuggling in I am really hoping and praying for you hun

Lou Ann and GAIT - looking to you lovely ladies for the hat trick!!  Good Luck
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo sweeite - take it easy honey - glad to hear you're back safe and sound


     


Mini x


----------



## upsydaisy

GIAtoo, LouAnn, Roo wishing you all bucket loads of                       


Enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible and stay away from those pee sticks    lets face it us singlies don't get to have that PUPO experience very often!  


A hat trick would be fab   
Love and luck
Upsyxxx


----------



## Roo67

Hey - how are my 2ww buddies doing today??

nothing to report here, had a really lazy day, which is just what I needed after the busy couple of weeks I had.

r x


----------



## sweet1

Fingers very much crossed for


GIA2       


Lou-Ann       


Roo


----------



## wishingforanangel

i haven't been part of the board for a long time...it's been hard to keep up every where on this board...so pardon me if i don't know what is going on with any of you ladies here...i guess i have a question and not sure where to ask...in a day or two i have to take my pee test...but a part of me feels that i failed because a couple times i took my meds later than i should have because i plan forgot which created stress and i ended up overeating on sweets as a coping mechanism... then i'm sort of wondering if i'm experiencing some minor symptoms like fatigue and a feeling a bit nauseated every a couple times in this past week in terms of smoke, food, etc. is there a way to tell without taking the pee test to know if one is pregnant....


----------



## Roo67

Hi wishing - the only way to tell is either pee stick or blood test i'm afraid.

I wouldn't worry about forgetting meds,  I'm sure we are all guilty of that at times, and as for stress, yup the 2ww is the most stressful time.
side effects at this early stage are rare but not impossible, but it is really impossible to say what are pregnancy SE and which are due to meds.

good luck and keep us posted.

How are my other 2ww buddies doing ??
I woke with a real bad headache yesterday and then felt extremely nauseous, which settled eventually but left me really washed out, felt exhausted all day to day, but then didn't sleep well.  Aaaarrgggghhhh, I just hate this torture.

R x

R x


----------



## GIAToo

Wishing - don't beat yourself up hun - I am not so great on remembering all the drugs (have a new system in place with all tablets in place for each day!!!!)  And sweets?  Don;t get me started on that as I tuck into to my chocolate covered brazil nuts    Good luck for your test     

Roo - sorry you've been feeling rough     So come on, when are you gonna test??   

Lou-Ann - how are you?   

AFM - I have a chest infection so I am currently taking 20 tablets a day including antibiotics!  I'm trying to keep busy, but all I want to do is lay on the sofa!    Being ill isn't helping I suppose   

Trying to find the balance between being hopeful and preparing myself for the worst! Not easy.

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Roo67

GIAtoo - The earliest I will test is the weekend, but may hold our until my next days off - but not gonna tell you when they are   


what about you ??, any sneaky early tests yet ?? Getting that balance is not easy is it, you would think that given it's my 15th 2ww I would have got used to it by now, but no.


I have now stopped my AB's so that's 2 less tablets a day, still lots to be going on with though.


hope you start to feel better soon


R x


----------



## GIAToo

Roo - haven't tested yet.  will hold out at least until the weekend   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Ladies due to test, all the best!!!!  So excited for you, have a feeling we're going to see some BFPs on here!     

And well done if you make it to the weekend.  I managed to hold out on my first IUI i think, second time AF arrived but after my DFET i only got to 7dp5dt!! 

GG xxx


----------



## wishingforanangel

roo 67 - thanks for the info...i was just hoping i would know...

wished i didn't screw up on the meds but everyone that i've talked to mention that i shouldn't worry. just wish my heart would get the message...hoping that everything will work out as this is my last cycle...or so i keep telling myself...

gia2 - sorry to hear your sick. i wish there was a emotioncon that would show me wincing but no luck. get better soon. i know this really may not make you feel better but i'm glad i'm not the only one who is chocolate/sweets lover.

gia and all the other ladies who will test in the next few days good luck...major


----------



## GIAToo

Wishing - big    Try, I know it's hard, to just take each day at a time and not think about the future and "last gos" etc

Thanks GG  - how you doing?   

 alert......I had some browny/pink discharge today.  Not sure what that's all about, but never had it before.  Only difference really is that I am using Utrogestan rather than Cyclogest though I'm not sure that would make a difference?  Threw myself into work  in the afternoon and didn't think about it 'til I got home.  Off to the theatre tonight - more distractions   

Hope you're ok Roo and Lou-Ann   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies   

GiaToo, sorry you've been feeling poorly    . I hope that as you are going to the theatre tonight you are feeling a bit better today   . And I    that your discharge is a good sign - implantation maybe??     

Roo, sorry to hear that you were feeling rough yesterday too    . I hope that you are feeling better today   . I don't think that you get used to the torture that is the 2ww no matter how many times you have been through it. I'm    that this is the last 2ww that you have to endure and move onto the 36ww to meeting your baby in the flesh      

AFM, I'm doing okay   . I went back to work yesterday, so that is a bit of a distraction - I am taking it very easy though   . My delegation skills seem to be improving   . I am still a bit bloated (can't do my jeans up properly   ) and I have had moments of AF type cramping throughout the day since Sunday, but that's about it really, no other symptoms to mention. Trying to stay positive and    that my little embie is snuggling in   . Haven't decided when I will test yet   . I will try to hold out till OTD because I have booked the day off work, but don't fancy my chances! 

Wishing, good luck for testing tomorrow       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

All the best of luck ladies x

Another BFN for me, my 4th and I guess final IUI, and I am gutted   I suppose the next step will be to try mini IVF at Reprofit. I have a good friend who I work with who has a gay friend who might also be interested in donating. I can't help but wonder if doing it the 'natural' way (well not necessarily 'natural' as in NI, but just giving it a regular go via donor) might give a better chance of finding that one elusive good egg, but I just don;t know. I'm very confused. - and I haven't even met this guy yet. Anyway first Mini IVF will probbly be in April now, just fingers crossed I will get some viable eggs.

Herer's hoping for 3 BFP's here any time now.    

and GIA" my first thought on reading your post was implantation so I hope thast's what it is


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet SA - so sorry hun and I didn't even realise you were cycling     Maybe a regular donation will help as it were.  In the US they do loads of IUIs before moving on to IVF don't they?  Hope you feel better soon and can start making plans.

Wishing - good luck for testing tomorrow      

Lou-Ann - feel a bit better but still sound like I've been smoking 40 a day for 30 years!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## sweet1

yes I did keep it a bit quiet 

(sick of all the BFN's I guess)

If I ever get a sticky BFP I'll be shouting from the rooftops


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet SA -  I can understand that    Keep the faith though   I know it's hard.

GIA tooxx


----------



## some1

SweetSA - so sorry to read that you had a bfn   

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So sorry sweet sa 
l x


----------



## bingbong

ssa sorry to hear of your bfn, I was wondering how you were as your 2ww felt like ages. Good luck deciding on next steps.

Lots of luck to roo, lou-ann and gia2.

Bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Big     Sweet SA.

Take some time to think carefully about the best next step for you.

Bambiboo x


----------



## morrigan

sweet SA- Be kind to yourself- Bfns get harder each time but keep the faith you will get there.

  for all those still waiting


----------



## caramac

Sorry to hear about your BFN SweetSA  - would it not be worth trying a few more IUIs before moving to IVF as they are so cheap and easy to do? I had always planned to give IUI 6 attempts (as figured that this was closest to the year of natural ttc recommended to couples) before moving to IVF unless something came up, i.e. test results showed low AMH or high FSH, etc. But then can totally understand that you might just want to cut your losses and move onto something new that has a higher success rate. Good luck whatever you decide and I really hope next time is the time for you.

Sending positive thoughts and good luck vibes to everyone else on 2WW...really hoping for some good news on hear shortly!!!


----------



## greatgazza

So sorry sweet sa   

hope all the 2ww girls are hanging in there  

giatoo i'm getting there slowly, thanks.  Hope you're not going too mental  

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

SweetSA, sorry I didn't realise you were cycling either. So sorry to hear it was a bfn   . Thinking of you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

SweetSA - so sorry it was a BFN for you    


Feeling a little sorry for myself today as today is the anniversary of the duedate of my first m/c  (and for 3rd too) this is the only date that I really think about, had a complete melt down last year but have dealt with it a little better today.
I am now convinced that this cycle hasn't worked too which doesn't make me feel any better. No rational reason for this, just how I am feeling today I think.


Lou-ann and GIAtoo - how are you too coping       


R x


----------



## morrigan

Roo- I'm not suprised you are feeling a bit negative today- I will     for you today whilst you can't.

When are you testing?

Hope all the others are ok


----------



## morrigan

Think the front page is a bit out of date on here- I just looked and I'm still on it from sept 2010!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo it is so hard when you are on a cycle and you have a poignant anniversary i really hope that you have happy news v soon

Good luck Lou Ann and gait
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sweetSA   so sorry it was a BFN

Roo -    those anniversaries are really tough.  I have EVERYTHING crossed for you for testing this time    

good luck to LouAnn and GIAToo as well   

here's hoping next week sees a singlies' hat trick   

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Roo -     It's so hard isn't it.  I had my "due date" during this cycle too.  
I'm just feeling really impatient    The thought of doing another cycle fills me with dread tbh.
But I'm ok    Sending you loads of        and   

Thanks girls for your good luck wishes   

Lou-Ann - lots of        and   to you too   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Er...ladies...I'm in shock.  I'm 10dp5dt.  Just did a clear blue digital test and it said "Pregnant. 2-3 weeks"!! Eek!    

I SO hope we get some more   in the next few days!!!!!!       

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wow!! That's great news GiaToo, congratulatiions      . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy     . If you pass the positive baton on to Roo, I'll have it after her   .

Roo, sorry to hear that you had a tough day yesterday and was feeling a bit negative about this cycle   . Sending you loads of      and   to go with the positive baton that GiaToo is handing over to you     .

AFM, I'm okay. Getting a little impatient and wanting to test, but I think 7dp5dt is a little too early. I had a little pink cm last night and seem to have turned into a teenager again with several spots on my face (probably due to the cyclogest, but I can hope   ). 

Hang on in there Roo       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Woo hoo giatoo congratulations - way strong positive !!!

Lou-ann stay strong it's looking good !


----------



## Betty-Boo

What wonderful news to wake up too!!  Congrats GIAtoo x x x x


All the best Roo and Lou-Ann .....


Feel like an expectant father!!!  Pacing the boards...     


Take care mini x


----------



## Bambiboo

Wow Gia thats amazing news  

     

Good luck to everyone else on here x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations GIAToo!!

Not to scare (or possibly excite) you but one of the indicators that mine was twins was the digi indicator saying 2-3 wks when should only have been 1-2 wks! But everyone is different with the HCG levels so might be nothing   

Good luck for the next 2-3ww until the scan   

Roo and LouAnn - thinking of you      

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - I agree with morrigan - it's all positive stuff so just hang in there and keep the faith.       

Suitcase - Thanks.   Yes, that 2-3 weeks is scaring me a little....    Not sure I want to go for bloods though.  Will just take it a day at time and book in for a 7 week scan....... 

Morrigan, bambiboo and Mini - thank you.  Mini you made me laugh with the image of you "pacing the boards" .

Roo - I hope you're ok       

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow congratulation GIAT that's fantastic news xx


----------



## caramac

Yay GIAToo that is fantastic news!!!!!    Am really hoping we get a hat trick with Roo and Lou-Ann too - what a great start to 2011 that would be!


----------



## indekiwi

GIAtoo, congrats hun, that's marvelous news.    Looks like you're on you're way to a 2011 baby.    

LouAnn, sounds promising - I had a wee bit of the pink stuff during the TWW too, and "it" turned into Alvina.   

Roo, sending lots of love,     and     north to you in the hope that it provides a little comfort on your anniversary EDDs as well as encourages your embies to stick like glue.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

oh my GIAT2                        


BRILLIANT NEWS!


Sending Lou-Ann and Roo lots of     
xxxx


----------



## Diesy

Sweet SA - sorry to hear of your news   

Good luck to Roo & LouAnn        x2

GIAToo - WOW! & YAY!    

Diesy xx


----------



## ambergem

Huge congratulations GIA!! So pleased for you  

Lots of luck to Roo & Lou-Ann    

Linz xx


----------



## ambergem

SweetSA, I was really sorry to hear of your BFN  . Sending you loads of hugs   and I hope you are able to reach a decision on your next steps soon  

Linz xx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 woohoo!! I'm so happy for you   . Don't worry too much about the 2-3 weeks, they're known to be unreliable and I no longer trust hcg levels all that much after my beta's were on the low end for one baby and so got the shock of my life when I had my 7 week scan and there were two in there! Just shows that you can't tell. Anyway, wishing you all the best for the next 36 or so weeks      

Lou-Ann and Roo                  

bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo congratulations!!  Fantastic news!  I really thought it was going to be good news for you   

Lou-ann and Roo good luck and let's hope this is a hat trick    

GGx


----------



## some1

Fantastic news GIAToo    Congratulations!!

Sending loads of     to Roo and Lou-Ann

Some1

xx


----------



## Rose39

Already said it by text GIAToo but so thrilled for you hun!      Hope you're getting the chance to relax and put your feet up this weekend!

Roo and Lou-Ann, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both!     

Rose xx


----------



## Chowy

Great news GIA2, so hope we can have a 3 out of 3. That would be amazing.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Teela

Woo hoo     so pleased for you GIA2   

Take it easy and rest up hun

Come on Roo and Lou-ann routing for you both now to make it a hat rick!

Teela
xx


----------



## acrazywench

Sweet SA - so sorry to hear about your bfn, take care hun.   

GIA2 - Wohay!!! I'm so pleased for you! Here's wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lou-Ann and Roo - sending you lots of      for your 2wws.

x


----------



## sweet1

Thank you ladies for your messages of support  

GIA2 - Huge congrats on your BFP!!!     

Fingers crossed for a hat trick now ! Lots of      to Roo and Lou-Ann


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one to say - GIA Too - huge congratulations!  You must be delighted     Out of interest, where did you have your DFET?

Sweet SA - sorry to hear you had a BFN   .  Hope you have decided some next steps.

Roo and Lou-Ann - good luck for you two   .  When are you both testing?

AFM, I guess I had better join this thread again as a 2ww-er   .  I did a double basting a couple of weeks ago with KD (just AI, not at a clinic) - I was expecting AF today but no sign yet.  I really would prefer not to test and just see what happens.  But I have my consultation booked at Create for Tuesday (for natural cycle IVF) - so I suppose I had better test in good time so I know whether to go to it or not ...

B xx


----------



## bingbong

bethany I really hope that you won't be going to that appointment! You've been so quiet lately, I've been wondering how you were.

Bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hope you get to cancel that appointment Bethany x x


----------



## GIAToo

Bethany - I so hope you don't have to go to that appointment too                
I went to Reprofit for my DFET. Had two Grade 1 hatching blasts put back.

Roo and Lou-Ann - hope you're both ok         

AFM - I'm still in shock and now just worrying about another m/c   .  Thanks for all the lovely messages.    

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Sima

GIAtoo - congratulations on the positive test.  You must be so happy.  I know it is difficult given your recent history but do try to stay positive and enjoy the moment.  Sima xx


----------



## ameliacooper

I hardly ever read this thread seeing as I'm never on a 2ww  

so pleased I did though - woo hoo giat2

xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the good wishes.  Guess what - I have a BFP!!!!  I can't quite believe it - this was attempt number 15 - with my ancient eggs and KD's slightly dodgy swimmers, not to mention a woeful AMH   .  Maybe it was the DHEA that did the trick.  I did have a clue in advance, as I had some strange brief bleeding on Wed night which now looks like it was implantation - but I hadn't wanted to get my hopes up...

Anyway, I don't want to get too excited - at my age with my own eggs I probably only have a 50% chance of holding onto it - but I do want to enjoy it whilst it lasts   .  50% is much better than the 1-2% I was originally given by my clinic!  Feeling a bit shell-shocked but very pleased...

My first action, of course, will be to phone Create tomorrow morning to cancel my Tuesday appointment!  I just hope they don't charge me the £100 fee for cancelling with less than 48 hours notice   .

Hope everyone else is ok.  Gia Too - if yours was a DFET, hopefully the chance of m/c will be much lower than last time (or was it a DFET when you had the m/c before)?  Anyway, hope you can stay positive   .

Roo and Lou-Ann: I do hope you can join us with a couple more BFPs   .  Sweet SA - hope you're OK too   .

Bethany xx


----------



## kylecat

Fab news Bethany and GIAtoo!!!!    I will keep fingers and toes crossed for smooth and uneventful pregnancies. Well done ladies. 

Roo and Lou Ann - not long to go now for both of you - I hope that you are both announcing your own good news very very soon.   

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks everybody     

Woooo HOOOOOO! Bethany! Congratulations    Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy!!   

Roo and Lou-Ann - I so so so hope you get your BFPs               

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bethany - brilliant news, congratulations   

GIAToo - try not to worry, this BFP is completely different from the last   

LouAnn & Roo - thinking of you both    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Wow Bethany!  Fantastic news!
So exciting!!!

Diesy  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany as I have said on the other thread congratulations it is fantastic news, nothing like an appt looming to get everything going.
L x


----------



## morrigan

Bethany- Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Roo and Lou-ann


----------



## some1

Bethany - fantastic news!! Congratulations   

Some1

xx


----------



## Teela

Hi Bethany

Woo Hoo, fantastic news    well chuffed for you. Come on rest of you girls on 2WW

Hoping all this positive news is going to rub off on me, another 2 weeks and I head of to Reprofit for my 
last OEIVF

Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Bethany.   
xx


----------



## greatgazza

Congratulations Bethany, fantastic news !! 

GGx


----------



## upsydaisy

GIAtoo - already said by text but here it is again with a few          for good measure!!


Bethany -      WOW!! Amazing news   !!


Take care both of you    


Roo and Lou Ann         that it's your turn next.
Love Upsyxxx


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Bethany.  You give me a whole lot of hope.  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your congratulatory words - I'm delighted of course - but I feel a bit guilty that I seem to have got lucky when so many of you are still waiting   .  I wish I could magic up a BFP for everyone else too   .

So, fingers crossed for several more BFPs on this board very soon   .

B xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Bethany, congratulations on your BFP    . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   .

Sorry, but I am going to spoil the run of good luck and celebrations on here at the moment . I tested yesterday morning and it was a BFN and then the witch started to make an appearance yesterday afternoon. Although not quite in full flow yet, it is getting worse, so I think that the cyclogest is holding her back slightly. I have spoken to the clinic who have advised me to carry on with the cyclogest until tomorrow and still to test on Weds. Absolutely devastated   .

Roo, I so hope that you can bring good news back to the board       

Love to all
Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann honey        


Take good care of your self....  Honey really hope it isn't the    and there's a turn round on Wednesday but we all know our bodies... too well sometimes.


Take care x x x


----------



## Bethany915

Lou-Ann - so sorry to read your news    .    So unfair...  

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

So so sorry Lou-ann this really sucks doesn't it.   

GGx


----------



## some1

Oh no Lou-Ann    so sorry to read this    

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - so so sorry to read your news. I was so hoping for BFPs all the way. Take care of yourself.    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Teela

Oh Lou-ann Im gutted for you, so sorry hun take good care of yourself    

Teela
x


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Lou Ann      - really hoping for an unexpected turn around for you.

Congrats Bethany and GIAtoo        - wishing you well for happy healthy pregnancies   .

How are you Roo?


Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies     

x


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry Lou-Ann


----------



## Rose39

So sorry to hear your news Lou-Ann. Sending you a big hug    

Congrats Bethany on your lovely news!   

Hoping you're ok Roo? Thinking of you    

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann I am so sorry hun - take care of yourself.

Roo-  for you hun
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Lou-Ann - so sorry.     Take care of your bfp.

Bethany - congratulations on your bfp. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ladies   . I am feeling a bit better today. Took yesterday off work, but managed to drag myself in today. Still have to do the 'official' test tomorrow (as if getting AF wasn't bad enough   ). Will then phone clinic to let them know and see where I go from there. Thank you all for your support   

Roo, hope you are okay hun   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear about your BFN Lou Ann 

And congrats Bethany


----------



## indekiwi

Lou-ann, sending you lots of hugs during such a dark time...and hoping that your luck will change next time around so we can all celebrate with you.    

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Bethany, congratulations mate, fingers crossed that you have a smooth and healthy pregnancy lined up ahead of you.    

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

big    Lou-Ann, BFN's are always tough. Am already crossing everything for you for next time   


Roo: hope you are ok.


GIAT and Bethany - hope its sinking in    
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - glad you are feeling a bit better , but I know how hard all this is and sending you some more      

Lulumead - er NO!   Did another test this morning and it said 3+ weeks......   Don't feel pregnant at all. 

Roo - hope you're ok       

GIATooxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

GIA2 and Bethany - Am just thrilled for both     . Huge congratulations and  for plain sailing for you both


Lou - So so sorry to read about your BFN. I was really hoping for a different outcome for you. Don't give up     


Roo - Hope all is OK xxx


LL xx


----------



## GIAToo

Ah thanks LL - can't believe A is a year and half already!! So cute.   

And Inde, forgot to say can't believe it was so long ago I cuddled Alvina in Richmond    

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your  thoughts and    . I have spoken to the clinic today and have a follow up appt for 17th March. Will move back over to the IVF thread now, but I will be back   

Roo hope you are okay   

Gia and Bethany, hope you are getting used to your bfp's now   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good news LouAnn - glad you have an appointment and are ready for the next go.   


Roo: hope you are ok.
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

So sorry to have gone AWOL for the past week or so but have found the 2ww pretty challenging. I tested early at the weekend and got a BFN, so waited until today to test again but the result is still the same. I am absolutely gutted and was convinced that as I have nearly always got a positve result (even though they ended in m/c) that all the extra immune meds I had this time would have meant that I had my embies for keeps.    

Thankyou all for your kind wishes and messages, they do mean a lot
GIAtoo - congrats you must be over the moon.

Lou - ann - how you doing hun, hope you can get some answers at your appt


R x


----------



## some1

Oh no Roo, so gutted to hear you have a BFN   , was so hoping that this was your time  

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Roo - said it on the Reprofit thread - so sorry that it didn't work for you       

Thank you for mentioning me - I know that must be hard    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Thats really rotten for you- hope your ok- thinking of you x


----------



## greatgazza

Oh Roo i'm so sorry    

GGX


----------



## indekiwi

Roo,               Gutted for you.  Want so much for things to turn out right for you.  Thinking of you tonight mate.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I am so so sorry I so wanted and hoped this to be your one xx


----------



## Bethany915

Roo - So sorry to read about your BFN.  You have been through so much already.  Take care of yourself    .

B xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Roo I am so sad and sorry to read your news.  I have been watching out for your posts and thinking of you.  It's so unfair and I wish so much that it was different.     

Lou-Ann so sorry about your BFN.    It's just gutting.  Have you got any frosties from your cycle?

Wizard x


----------



## Bambiboo

How hard for you Roo, Im sorry.   

Bambiboo x


----------



## Chowy

Roo am gutted for you hon, really wanted this to be your turn.   

Take good care of yourself.

Chowy


----------



## bingbong

Oh Roo I'm so sorry, was really hoping that it was going to be different for you this time     

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Big       Roo. So sorry   . Have been thinking of you and hoping that it would be good news. 
Take care.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo         words fail me x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, already said it but I am so so sorry that this one didn't work out for you     . You so deserve a break and change of luck. Thinking of you hun    

I'm doing ok. Looking forward to going down to London to meet some of you lovely ladies at the weekend   

Wizard, no frosties, so it's back to the starting line. How are you doing? 

Love to all

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Lou Ann and Roo - so very sorry to read your news   

Thinking of you both

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Lou Ann and Roo - so so sorry   
take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## sweet1

Oh I am so sorry to hear your news Roo x


----------



## aweeze

Roo - really, really sorry      - gutted for you hun     

Lou-Ann - so sorry to read of your result too   

Sorry GIA2 and Bethany - I missed your news - congratulations to you both on your BFP's 

Lou
X


----------



## Teela

Oh Roo I am so sorry hun    
Teela
x


----------



## kizzi79

Thinking of you Roo     , take care and treat your self - you've had such a rotten journey   .

Wishing you well, love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Rose39

Roo - so, so sorry hun. This just isn't fair - you so deserve to have better luck. Sending you huge hugs     

Rose xx


----------



## acrazywench

Roo - so sorry to read your news.     

x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thought Id bump this up the board a bit as it had fallen off the front page.

I know that there are a few of us on about about to start their 2ww.

 


Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

I hope your doing well on yours bambino.
And teela and Dawn- is there anyone else?

Sharry can we have an updated front page please- I'm still  on it from september! bfn but you can delete me now lol!


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck to all the 2WWers!!       

    

GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## ambergem

Good luck everyone- lots of people having tx at the moment- very exciting   Looking forward to lots more BFP's soon     

Linz xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Wow didn't know we had a 2ww for us singlies. Yep I am a lady in waiting.  (.)(.) sore, joints hurt, tired all the time and uterine twinges.  Why oh why does progesterone have the same side effects as pregnancy?

11 days left.  

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

Know what you mean Dawn.  After getting it wrong in the past am assuming that all symptoms are the pessaries and nothing else.  Will not give myself false hope again as the disappointment is far worse.

When does the Pregnyl usually leave the system??  Anyone know?  Morrigan??

xx


----------



## morrigan

should be clear within 8 days probably sooner- i have tested at 5 days before to proove it had gone! But it will def be gone by test date so stay away from those pee stick mrs. If you used pregynl it has half life of 33 hours ie 5000IU/2= 2500IU in first 33 hours 1250 in next etcc but body doesn't absorb 100% of it and not 100 % of it is excreted in the urine where you test it which by the way is 12 hours behind the levels in your blood- can you tell I'm bored lol!!!!

Dawn- its just to wind you up- although i think you can blame knee pain on walking around Brno! Hope it goes quickly- you need to find yourself a 2WW project


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Morri.  Understood the first part of the sentence but the rest went over my head!!!!    I shall try and be a good girl and not test early.  Its my aim to wait to OTD (or the day before!) but as you know have never managed it so far!!!!  Yet always regret testing early and prefer being PUPO than getting a negative, so maybe I should not test at all.   

xx


----------



## lulumead

A sprinkling of   for the 2ww-ers....am crossing everything for some lovely results on here soon.


xxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hows everyone doing?

Just had a really good    after watching a DVD my friend lent me called "My Dog Skip"!  Think American Littlest Hobo. Think I needed the cry as bit tired of pretending Im nice and relaxed.  Actually, Im bricking myself that Im going to get a BFN again.  

I know I should be positive and think positively but all that does is raise my expectations and makes the disappointment that much greater.

Ok, must go and seek out cheesecake and pick a cheerier DVD to watch.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Teela

Bambiboo you need to watch cheerier DVD's far to depressing, and laughter is supposed to be good for Implantation   

Teela
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Note ladies: I recommend Paul if you are near a cinema.  Talk about laughter.  Best line of the film, "Get your [email protected] hands off my junk."  *ROTFL* Tears streaming down.

@Morrigan - Heck that was nothing compared to the 2-3 miles a day walking I was doing in Turkey.  I have taken it easy this week though.  My poor back is throbbing.  

Hmmm I have a normal weekly massage scheduled Wednesday.  I would imagine I need to postpone till after the 2ww is that right? 

Dawn


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dawn how funny I went to see Paul with my friends on Friday - their choice but I did enjoy it!
Re massage prob should wait and you will need to tell the therapist WHEN you are pregnant some won't do it until you are 12 wks, owls etc are different in pregnancy


----------



## Teela

Hi Dawn

As JJ1 said its a no for massage in the first trimester! I am am therapist [massage] and a Chiropractor in my final year, we will not treat in the first trimester. sorry

Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

Hope you are all ok.

Dawn maybe you could splash out on acupuncture instead!

Can I join you- had 3 day transfer with a grade 1 and grade 2 embie today- OTD 20th March- sharry you can add me again now lol!


----------



## Teela

Woo hoo way to go Morrigan, so please for you hun, come on embies get implanting    

When you coming home?

Teela
x


----------



## sweet1

woohoo Morrigan all the best for the 2WW honey x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

WAY TO GO MORRIGAN!!!

@teela- Darnit on the massage my back is killing me!

Dawn


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations on being PUPO morrigan!              
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, just said it on the other thread, but congrats on being PUPO       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hows everyone doing?

Im very impressed with my clinic.  My fave nurse from there rang today to check how I was doing.  It was handy actually because today Ive had quite a lot of lower back pain and so I was able to ask her about it.  Don't get this usually but she said its probably the pessaries.  If in doubt - blame the pessaries!!!  She told me off for considering testing early!!!   

Have decided not to test early.  Maybe one day early, but no earlier   

Feel ok in myself.  Sleep a little disturbed with anxiety and little tearful at the most ridiculous things but Im not down sa such.  Only 7 (officially  days to go!!!

  and    to all 

Bambiboo


----------



## bingbong

Bambiboo that's lovely that she called you   . The 2ww is soooooooooooooooooooo hard so sending you lots of   , sorry to hear that you're tearful too    I really hope that the next seven days fly by but sending you some        in case you get tempted to test early.

I can't remember who exactly is on the 2ww so to avoid missing someone out I'll just give a general    and            to you all.

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Morrigan - congrats on those embies. Have a restful 2ww.

Bambiboo - how fab of your clinic to check on how you are! Some of them need more of that personal stuff. I think you can blame the teariness on those pessaries as well. Take it easy and try to relax during the next week. 

Sending all those on 2ww lots of     .

x


----------



## morrigan

thats lovely bambino- girl we need some retail therapy - blue water?

thanks for all your finger crossing.

Teela dawn how are you doing? who else is being tortured?


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - Bluewater is a date!!!!  When you are back we will make a plan!!!!  Off next week and the week after.  PM or text me.  You should be taking it easy though so we will have to do more sitting drinking tea and eating cake than shopping!!  

Thanks Crazy and BB.  I have to say I am very impressed with Care.  Will be even more impressed if they get me pregnant!!!!  Its such a change from my previous IVF clinic.

TMI question - do you find that with the pessaries there is no residue some days and other days there is lots, yet each time I lay down for at least half an hour.  Why is that??!!!

xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hey all,

Doing ok thanks for asking Morrigan.  Feel Nauseous in the morning, tired all the time and have a bad back... lovely.  Hips and knees are so much better though.  

It's 7 days from insemination today!  Only 1 week to go before I can test.  

How is everyone else?  How are you feeling after your ET Morrigan? Are you home yet?

Teela - How're you?  

Thanks Ladies for all your support! 

Dawn


----------



## morrigan

nearly there dawn- i fly home tonight!

Bambino- TMI answer - It depends erm how far the pessarie went up and temp so how quick it melts!


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Morrigan.  Hope you have a smooth flight home.  Its lovely sunshine here - cold but beautiful.

Dawn- sorry to hear about your nack and nausea.  My back was hurting yesterday and today Im having weird pulling sensations in my tummy.  Pessaries again no doubt.

Teela - hope you are doing ok.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.  Going to eat my lunch in the garden!!!

Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

I'm at the airport - coming back to nice weather will be lovely ! I'm off for next 10 days to !!!

Dawn hang in there half way there.


----------



## ambergem

Welcome home Morrigan!! Hope you had a good journey. Be sure to take it easy now so those embies can snuggle in    

Good luck   and hugs   to all the 2ww ladies!

Linz


----------



## suitcase of dreams

might not be around for a few days so just wanted to wish all the 2ww'rs well
really hope that by the time I emerge again there are lots of new BFPs and little bumps to take my place
good luck all     
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity am so thinking of you. Am looking forward to your news.


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck to anyone on the 2WW Insanity


----------



## Glitterintheair

hey ladies,

sorry to gatecrash your thread   I am on the gay & lesbian section 2WW thread but am really really struggling as my partner doesnt know I inseminated nearly 2 weeks ago (as I was too scared to tell her) and now feel so so so guilty. My testing day is friday and I desperately want a BFP but will then have to tell her. If I get a BFN then I am going to just accept what I did and never do it again without her knowing. Please dont judge me its all so messed up


----------



## Fraggles

OH Glitter we are never here to judge just to support. Sorry you are feeling guilty.


----------



## Teela

Hello all

Hi Glitter welcome, hope you get a pos on friday. As Fraggles said not for us to judge    

Dawn bloody pressaries hey...... hand in there half way now     

Bambiboo you ok   

Suity huge good luck babe hope it all goes well for you, huge hugs to your little boys pre arrival   

Morrigan u must be nearly home now, oh no prob still in flight! You hangin in?

Afm Im ok nothing to report really, just got home from work and Im going to eat pancakes yay   

Teela
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Welcome Glitter.  As the other ladies said we are not here to judge.  The emotional need to have a baby is beyond blaming.  Good luck on your wait.

Welcome all the other ladies.

Teela - Pancakes were wonderful yesterday.

Morrigan - Properly welcome home.

Today I feel a bit weird.  I have been pregnant in the past and don't "feel" pregnant.  I feel nauseous from the progesterone, back's sore etc but struggling with a PMA.  I don't know why... Odd really.  

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

Teela - am with you on the pancakes!!!! Ate loads last night and leftovers for breakfast!!!!  mmmmmmm

Morrigan - hope you are home ok and now resting.   

Dawn - Ive been getting various sensations in my tummy on and off throughout.  Had a sore back the other day too.  Having trouble sleeping at night and getting vivid dreams of giving birth and seeing a BFP.  I wish!!!  re the PMA I think we just don't want to get our hopes up.  I think we are both testing on the same day.

Glitter - I hope that you feel able to talk to your partner soon and get her support as you go forward.   

x x x


----------



## Bambiboo

OK, huge confession to make.  

So I brought some HPTs this afternoon as I was in town in preparation for Tuesday.  Got home and my will power went out the window and I tested.  I expected a BFN and to therefore show that the pregnyl is out of my system.  However, it came up pregnant - 1-2 weeks    Im 9dp3dt.

I texted my medicine expert friend Morrigan who thinks the pregnyl should be gone by now.  So it seems that I may indeed be pregnant!!

Ive left a message for the clinic to ring me.  No doubt they will give me a telling off.   

I'll test everyday until OTD now and won't tell anyone in the real world until OTD in case anything changes.  May be that my body is just slow to get rid of the pregnyl so Im well aware I need to limit my excitement and be cautious.

Off to breathe deeply!!!!!  Will update what the clinic says.

Bambiboo x x x 

Update - Clinic nurse wouldn't offer any advice re the pregnylo being out of my system and told me to test properly on OTD!!!!  Consider myself told off!!


----------



## kizzi79

Ohhhhhh, Bambiboo      - keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky one   

Krissi xxx


----------



## bingbong

Ooooh Bambiboo that sounds promising!!! I soooooooooooooo hope that it's a true BFP 

bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Bambiboo,      Sounds incredibly promising!

Good luck to everyone else on the torture week wait.     

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, does sound promising, got everything crossed that your little bean is a sticky one     

Good luck to all others on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks girls.  Staying relatively clam.  Got some friends coming over shortly who will distract me as I won't be saying anything until Im very sure the test is accurate.

Krissi, Teela, Dawn and Morrigan - hope you are doing ok.  Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Fraggles

Ohh have everything crossed for you Bambiboo. It looks very hopeful.


----------



## acrazywench

Bambiboo - sending you lots of sticky vibes     

Morrigan, Dawn, Glitter, Krissi and Teela - hope the 2ww is not causing too much torture. 

Lots of       to everyone on 2ww.

x


----------



## caramac

Just popping in here quickly to wish everyone on the 2WW madness the very best of luck...I feel sure we are about to get a good run of BFPs!!!

Bambiboo - that sounds very promising indeed...I'd be testing daily now if I were you!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Bambiboo - Congrats!

Hope everyone else is well. I am doing ok just hanging in there till Tuesday.  

Dawn


----------



## Sharry

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258559.0

Sharry xx


----------

